# TTC #1 Hopeful and Obsessed! lol



## BabyC4Me

HEY LADIES!!!!

Me and Hubbie are on cycle #2 of TTC our first little peanut. Im 28 and hes turning 27 in August. 

This cycle I started using OPKS which are very helpful in knowing when BDing is most important! ( its important daily..but...you know lol)

I am hopeful this cycle, on CD15 and had a dark OPK test result this morning so...within the next 12-36 hours my little egg will drop! So excited.

AF is expected April April 16th, so the TWW is realllllllllll

I have not had any ovulation symptoms but im sure thats OK...

just looking for some support this go around, I know its early in our journey but im a bit of a control freak and when I know im doing all that I can for a result and it doesnt work, I try and figure out what the issue was and try and fix it!

But ....we shall see what is in the cards for us this time! Trying to be hands off but my hands are never idle. lol

Baby Dust to all !!!! 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me, I AM WITH YOU!!!!!

I hate waiting. It's the absolute worst. My husband tells me to stop being so *******! (HAHAHAHA.... How does it edit the word S P A S T I C) But how can you? I've spent hours, upon days, upon sleepless nights paying attention to every little symptom and reading forums! I cry watching positive pregnancy test videos on youtube. I've cried more in the past week than I have in months out of anticipation and excitement. 

I hope that you guys conceive! And I'm sending lots of love your way!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey Puma! 

YouTube is my BFF / enemy ! I watch the pregnancy test reaction videos daily ! Imagining my own reaction and how I will tell my husband. It's an addiction !

He's so chilled about it and here I am showing him OPK results daily like " look look see ! It's darker !" 

Absolute madness ! 

What cycle are you TTC on!?
What CD are you on ?


----------



## puma1986

Our Husbands, as much as we love them, simply don't get into the obsessing like we do! :) :flower:

The is our first cycle TTC! I'm on CD 19. We've been together about four years and he was always adamant about not having children because he has an autoimmune disorder which could be passed down. Recently we decided to do some research and there's only a 7% chance it could be passed down and there's no chance it could come from my side of the family! We have a 8 year old son (mine from another relationship which didn't work out and the Dad was absent) but this will be my Husbands first biological child, hoooray!!! :) :happydance:

I read posts all the time about how so many lovely ladies have been TTC for months and my heart aches for them! Just this month alone has been torture! 

10 March - AF
15 March - AF Ended
18 March - TTC
19 March - TTC
20 March - TTC
21 March - TTC
23 March - TTC
26 March - TTC
Aaaaaaand we haven't tried since! 

It's crazy because my uterus feels full and just yesterday I had my husband feel it from the outside and it's noticeably hard to the touch and protruding slightly. And I've been crampy! This is a sign, right?! right?! lol AF isn't due until the 8th of April so I'm crossing my fingers. I'm going to make myself sick if I keep obsessing like this! :D I've already used like 8 pregnancy tests :O :bike: Seriously, these negatives are going to be the end of me. I don't know exactly when I ovulated. The day I thought I was supposed, I didn't have the right CM. 


How about you guys?! What cycle are you on?
What CD are you on?


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAH! yes they have no CLUE how consuming these TTC months can be on a woman! 

Thts wonderful that he has gotten on board! You guys will be fine !!! No worries!

For the TTC days is that when the BD happened? 

And i def know what you mean by" fullness" of the abdomen...I think that might be a sign? Bloating? gas? not sure lol...

Have you used OPKS before? They are a good indicator of forseeing ovulation, super cheap online!

I dont track CM either ...i never know what im looking for...honestly 

This is cycle 2 for us....i went off BC late December 2015, Jan period was four days late. But Feb period came exactly 28 days later. March period was the same as well!

So i was happy to be ovulating and be on "regular" cycles....but honestly is REGULAR even a word that TTC women can use anymore? NOTHING is regular!!!


im also a member of the TwoWeekWait forum. 

Great..another place to fuel my fixation ! I talk to my friends that have had kids and they say that I am clearly doing THE MOST and need to "relax and it will happen!"


GAHHHHH! dont you just hate it ! lol


----------



## puma1986

Yes, that's what I meant! We did the baby dance! Bwahaha. Sorry, I'm still getting used to all of this TTC abbreviation lingo. TTC, BD, all in an effort to make a baby!

I found that website today! I think I also registered. It's awesome reading everyone's symptoms. 
I bought an OPK kit this month but I messed up. There were only 7 tests in the kit and I used 2 a day because I was so excited. Of course, this lasted me a whopping 3.5 days and I didn't achieve a positive O any of those 7 times in 3 days. (See what I'm saying here?! I really have a problem)

Yeah...I really struggle with the whole CM thing. I looked up pictures and found in it myself to be adult enough about it to not be disgusted. But let's be honest here. CM isn't pretty, and looking at other womens CM certainly isn't pretty either, LOL 

I give huge kudos to all the women who are fully aware of theirs though! I envy it, somewhat. 

If the swollen abdomen is gas, then this is the gasiest I have been in my entire life. To be fair though, I have been kind of gasy. But this is a much different feeling. I didn't have it this early on with my first kiddo. 

Are you hoping for a boy? girl? ten fingers and toes?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yea the 7 test pack is def like 16$. So expensive ! You can get a pack of 100 from Amazon I heard. And that way you don't mess up and test too early or late and miss the big O.

Let's hope that gas is a baby peanut! 

I want a boy honestly. My family is full of girls. I wanna switch it up. But anything I'm blessed with having a okay with me ! Happy healthy baby is key ! 

What about you ?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma! 

Apparently my OPK was correct ! It was the darkest it has been for 7 days yesterday morning. Last night I had sharp cramping and tightness in my uterus. And we BDed and it was so uncomfortably. Assuming my cervix was super low. Which is good for easy sperm travel???? I hope ! 

Took another OPK this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. So I'm 90% sure it happened yesterday night


----------



## puma1986

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! I literally just got butterflies for you! How freaking exciting!!!! I'm telling you, the cramping and tightness in the uterus is a sign! We absolutely must keep each other updated over our tww! My husband and I did the BD last night too and it was super uncomfortable! Ovia days that my fertility score was only a 5 yesterday but it doesn't hurt trying! I'm curious to see if your uterus starts feeling full like you're holding a melon in the next few days. I've noticed I don't have any cm and I'm super dry. I was reading that lots of women experience lots of cm before they get their bfp which made me sad. I did some more research though, and there are almost as many women who have no cm. That's encouraging. :) 

I'm proud of myself though! I managed to not test this morning. I haven't been able to go number 2 for 7 days until this morning and even then it was really difficult. Apparently constipation is also a sign of early pregnancy. I'm trying not to get too psyched out. I'm probably going to cry a waterfall if AF arrives. 

Please keep me updated on your symptoms everyday! :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

YAYYYYY!!!!!! We are still in the game sistah!!!!

I dont notice alot of CM either, like spilling into my underwear but ..enuff to get the job done tho lol

and I dont think its a legit requirement , just something that many women notice.


The constipation thing is def something to keep mindful of, unless you ate alot of cheese recently 

If that witch arrives DONT CRY!!!! just manage to believe that "It wasnt the right time!"-----sounds encouraging right? But im sure, no TTC woman wants to hear that mess lol 

I will be tracking symptoms daily...even tho i know that will only make me more insane AND im home all week for spring break ( I work at a school), which gives me more time to google and be weird lol

GOOD LUCK AND DUSTTTTTTTT


----------



## BabyC4Me

Had a dream last night......

had a dream that I had a BFP!!!!!

I was so excitedddd...told my hubbie and was not believing it to be true!!

AND THEN I WOKE UP!!!!

hopefully thats a good sign for later!

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## puma1986

Blah. I feel so bummed today. I was overly anxious and took and a digital preg test. Of course it came up negative. AF is due on the 8th. I'm 7 days out. I've had all the symptoms. Today is don't feel much of anything except sore BBs. I have a doctor appointment at 1145 to request a blood test. Sigh. Trying to keep upbeat.


----------



## puma1986

That's awesome!!!!!! Oddly it's been my husband not me who has had the baby dreams lol!


----------



## BabyC4Me

It's still early ! 

Don't get yourself into a tizzy! 

Until that witch shows up , keep hope alive. 

Im still in your corner. 
April 8th is right around the corner. ....hold on sistah !


----------



## puma1986

The results from my labs come back negative. 

I spent a lot of time in a serious funk today. Then after doing some research I determined that it may still be too early to be detectable on a blood test depending on how long it took for the potential bebe to implant. 

Another thing that happened today: My husband hasn't been extremely vocal about his excitement about a potential pregnancy. Correction. He is excited and likes talking about names but I can tell he doesn't want to get his hopes up so he doesn't focus on it constantly like I do.

Today he informed me that he feels like he's on a roller coaster. This will be his first biological child and I didn't realize how deeply he wanted us to be pregnant. So now I feel terrible talking about my "I'm totally pregnant" symptoms. It's crazy how much better guys are able to keep these emotions in. 

I assured him that there is still a small chance, but that we will try really hard next month if not. 

How are you feeling? And new symptoms!

I'm sending you tons of baby dust!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

The blood testing is too early!!! I know you are excited and anxious but testing so soon even with symptoms , is gonna cause you to lose it all together!!!! Just be as patient as you can, because being in a funk isnt gonna help your self esteem at all hun. CHEER UP!!! as long as you are doing the best you can TTC, then thats good enuff!


With the hubbie, I think that it is great that hes excited and that you are letting him know your symptoms and such as they happen BUT over sharing, and then getting not so happy news can of course lead to dissapointment. 

I dont share any of my "symptoms " with hubbie...as to where we dont even talk about the potential of having a baby until fertile window opens up....its just alot of stress to put on you both!

What i did to make myself happy is i ordered some onsies online , with my hubbies fav bball team on it, and when that special month comes im going to give it to him as a gift and such..they are on their way in the mail!!!

so even if this is my month, i plan to tell him it came back negative and lie until i get a ultrasound pic and wrap it up with the onsies. 

JUST TRY NOT TO WORRY!!!! 

either AF comes....or she doesnt.

I havent had many symptoms..i ordered chinese and halfway into the meal i didnt want any of it and i LOVE chinese.... i had some mild cramping low in the belly but thats aBout it...im not going to assume anything since im only 2dpo


cheer up girl!

DUST TO YOU !!!!


----------



## puma1986

I thought about it, and the blood they used for the blood test was 11 days out from when AF should arrive. I think there's a legitimate chance that it definitely could have been too early.

I have to say that I really appreciate your kind words. I read them this morning at about 540 in the morning and it really set a more positive and optimistic mood for my entire day. Which was good - because I ended up working almost 12 hours today :wacko:

That is SUCH a good idea! Your Hubby will love it! 

I told you how I'm always watching pregnancy announcement videos and what not - Well, occasionally I make my husband watch them because they are just so dang cute. Sooooo.... I've decided to make a video but not record my face - until the end announcing the positive pregnancy. And just act like it's another random video on youtube. Tahhh daa! Nope, it's your baby hubs! :) 

I think another reason that I was so stressed out is that my job requires a certain level of physical fitness and I have a physical fitness test next weekend. I haven't worked out in almost a month! :shhh: And I'm pretty positive that I'll fail that test next weekend - BUT, if we had a positive pregnancy then I'd get out of it without question. I don't want to take the test and risk a miscarriage either. So I think that's been a lot of the reason why I've been so stressed out. 

I've come to terms with this. I'm perfectly okay with whatever the result may be - as long as I know without doubt by next weekend (which is also when AF should arrive) :)

Have you told any family that you're trying?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Im sooooo glad that i could help you feel better! thats what these groups are all about ! Positive vibes and healthy encouragement....trust me, TTC is not easy and we both know that so staying upbeat and manifesting amazing vibes will help , if even for 24 hours.


Working long hours and having obligations at work do NOT make this process any easier hun, just gotta take each day as they happen and let go of the things that are out of your control all together. Thats something Im working on too...considering im the WORST type A ..ever. 

FREAKING LOVE the youtube re-enactment idea! He will have nO IDEA and it will play right into your already routine of showing him vids that he will think its just another happy chick! lol 


11 days until AF is def a long ways out in TWW land...just keep yourself distracted! read a book! see a movie, pick up a craft GO SHOPPING!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


and NOPE only ppl that know we are TTC are my BFFs, and the mother of my niece. She is turning 1 in May and i told her that we are working on a little cuzzo for my niece. I havent told my family because i ALREADY KNOW they would become for obsessed than I am and ask me weekly if we are expecting...so it will be a surprise for 90% of my family and friends 


What about you?


----------



## BabyC4Me

OHHHHH update!!

The onsies came in the mail today and I told my hubbie that the gift was for my BFFS bridal shower lol he has no clue... 

THEY...ARE...TOO..CUTE!!! i want to stuff a babies fat legs into each one !!!!

they are size 18m so plenty of time to grow into them lol

yay!!! cant wait to have to wash them in Dreft detergent lol


----------



## puma1986

Hip hip hooray! You must promise to let me know how your hubby reacts when you surprise him! I picked up a onesie that says "Made in Pennsylvania", and oh my goodness - I forgot how tiny newborns are! Squee. I can't wait to schnuggle with him/her. 

I've been looking up DIY cheap crafts and I found some really cute videos of things you can make from Dollar General! I really want to go pick up the stuff because these are extremely cute. 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=7BddHX_OVxk

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

That's a great way to spend the time. And who knows , might be able to use some of it in a nursery ! Lol


:baby:


----------



## puma1986

I found another great way to occupy time! And funny enough, my Husband is wanting to try too! 

Crocheting! Not sure if it's something you're into or not, but I thought it'd be awesome to start simple making baby blanket and beanies and by the time the baby arrives, to have some crocheted animals for them to sleep with! :) How are you feeling today?


----------



## BabyC4Me

You know what ???? That's a great idea !!!!!! 

I never thought about that. That way. You are staying busy AND being productive for soon to be baby!!!!

Are you taking a class ? Are the materials expensive ? 


I'm feeling okay. Had mild dull cramping yesterday for over a hour during Random parts of the day. My Hubbie had the flu all weekend and now my throat is scratchy lol Had some creamy thick CM last night sorry lol but TTC ladies keep it real. 

But other then that ... I THINK I feel fine. 

5 days until I wanna test ! 

We shall see if I even do it lol 


How you holding up! How's work ?


----------



## puma1986

I'm actually learning how to crochet via youtube videos! :) 

I'm only 2 days away from AF beginning. All of the tests that I have taken have been negative. I have a feeling that we aren't this month. Which is really weird because my symptoms were unavoidably obvious. The good thing, though, is that if we aren't, this cycle has taught me patience. I'm understanding that things like this often take time and the more stressed out I am about it, the less receptive my body will be to actually making it happen. Life's funny that way. 

Creamy thick CM is a huge sign of potential baby in progress! :happydance: There's never TMI on forums like this! I only get a little queezy looking at pictures of other people's CM, but generally I can handle it, haha :thumbup:

Only 4 more days until test day! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and I'll let you know in the off chance that AF doesn't show up! :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wowewwwww!!!!!! YouTube ???? How is that working out ???? Are the tutorials easy to follow ? Post the links here ! I wanna tryyyyy! 

:blush:

Two days until AF...... You might still be building up enuff chemical to be present. What tests are you using ? 

Does your Hubble look at the tests to back up your eyes ? Neverknow ! 

And I love your outlook on this .....if it's outta your control then you have to be at peace with that and just wait it out and try again. Our bodies are so sensitive to changes. Diet. Medication. Sleep. Sex. Stress. Happiness ! It all matters. But having a open outlook will def play in your favor. I know it will. 

Team BFP girl ! We got this ! 

Keep me posted Hun!


----------



## Bella12

Hello ladies! 

It's sounds like you are ahead of me. According to my phone app, I'm not even fertile until Saturday. I've been waiting to try for what feels like forever. I've been obsessed with preparing to try. I'm using ovulation strips that I bought on amazon. They were cheap and seem to work just well. 

Presently, I'd love a to conceive a daughter because I already have a son. Most of all I just want to get pregnant with a healthy baby. Because of my past abdominal surgeries I'm worried about escopic pregnancy.

On a lighter note..

Funny story for the day. ...my husband is on board for trying for a baby however, he doesn't like me obsessing over it. So I've been trying hard not to appear like I'm obsessing. I've make sure to hide all the evidence. BUT I forgot yesterday morning to clean up after using the ovulation strip. I left a little cup with a yellow substance sitting right next to the toilet bowl. My husband found it and tease me. He tried to tell me that he drank it thinking it was apple juice.

For all those close to AF. Goodluck! Baby dust to all!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> It's sounds like you are ahead of me. According to my phone app, I'm not even fertile until Saturday. I've been waiting to try for what feels like forever. I've been obsessed with preparing to try. I'm using ovulation strips that I bought on amazon. They were cheap and seem to work just well.
> 
> Presently, I'd love a to conceive a daughter because I already have a son. Most of all I just want to get pregnant with a healthy baby. Because of my past abdominal surgeries I'm worried about escopic pregnancy.
> 
> On a lighter note..
> 
> Funny story for the day. ...my husband is on board for trying for a baby however, he doesn't like me obsessing over it. So I've been trying hard not to appear like I'm obsessing. I've make sure to hide all the evidence. BUT I forgot yesterday morning to clean up after using the ovulation strip. I left a little cup with a yellow substance sitting right next to the toilet bowl. My husband found it and tease me. He tried to tell me that he drank it thinking it was apple juice.
> 
> For all those close to AF. Goodluck! Baby dust to all!

Hey There Bella!!!!! Nice to meet ya! 

How old is your son? thats great that you had a boy! A daughter would be nice to complete the family and balance the hormones out in the house.

So this is the month to really start trying huh??? GOOD LUCK AND DUST!

That story is HILARIOUS!!!!! i would have been sooooo scared that he drank it, being a goof ball! 

Glad that you and him can laugh about it at the end of the day, becuz we all have been there...sneaking around our men, hiding phone apps, trashing BFN tests and secretly stalking TTC vlogs on youtube.

SO MESSY!

keep us updated on the pre fertile week, fertile week and TWW madness! 

xoxoxoxxo


----------



## TJ Islander

hi everyone. i really enjoy this thread. this is my third cycle TTC #1. Very scared and hopeful. AF is due april 15. tww is killing me.


----------



## Bella12

My son is almost 20 months. I was originally going to wait until the summer to start trying but knowing my female plumbing might be broken, I didn't want to wait any longer. 

So this is my first month. I'll definitely keep you posted! Let us know how testing day goes. How do you feel? Any early pregnancy signs?


----------



## puma1986

Hi Bella! 

Welcome :) 

Obsessing is the absolute best, and worst! I went through that this weekend.

Shhhh. We won't tell my Husband but I spent over $100 this month on tests. And would sometimes test twice a day. Honestly, though, I feel like I had to go through this period of obsessing to step into reality. How exciting is it though? We have a little boy too, but my son is from a previous relationship (prior bio dad was a POS sadly) so this will be my husbands first bio child, too! He hates it when I obsess because I get his hopes up because all I want to do is talk about it. I've found that talking to people on these forums has helped me exponentially though! Especially talking with BabyC4Me! 
Please keep us updated on how you're doing/feeling/et cetera!:) I love that we can share this journey together.


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> hi everyone. i really enjoy this thread. this is my third cycle TTC #1. Very scared and hopeful. AF is due april 15. tww is killing me.

TJ!!!!! So glad you found usssss!!!

We WILL be the BFP club...just you wait and see!!!!! 

TWW is def the worst..but not as bad as a BFN.... lets be real.

Are you wishing for a little boy or girl with the first baby?

Are you using any tools/ methods to help you plan and conceive faster?

XOXOXOX... keep us in the loop! GOOD LUCK !


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> hi everyone. i really enjoy this thread. this is my third cycle TTC #1. Very scared and hopeful. AF is due april 15. tww is killing me.

Welcome Islander!! How exciting! :) This process is definitely scary but thank goodness for tons of awesome ladies to share it with, right?! I have HATED this TWW! It's absolutely the worst. Every twinge, and cramp "I'M IMPLAAAAANNNNTINNNNGGGG!!!" OR "Maybe not... maybe that was just gas" LOL! 
I hope you'll keep us updated with you symptoms and emotions! :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> My son is almost 20 months. I was originally going to wait until the summer to start trying but knowing my female plumbing might be broken, I didn't want to wait any longer.
> 
> So this is my first month. I'll definitely keep you posted! Let us know how testing day goes. How do you feel? Any early pregnancy signs?

Better to start trying now then later! Why the heck not right? BDing is always fun, might as well make a baby!

I dont even know what symptoms i should be feeling!!!!!! I look online and literally EVERYTHINGGGG could be a pre-baby symptoms.( head ache, belly ache, sweats, dreams, heartburn, dry lips? sore throat like...seriously? lol)

...as well as NO SYMPTOMS AT ALL!

driving me nuts!

did you have any TWW symptoms with your son?


----------



## TJ Islander

Thanks for the welcome!! I take folic acid, evening primrose (i stopped before big O) and flax seeds and of course more fruits and veggies.i try to drink more water. i NEED a daughter first..lol. right now im feeling some cramps in my lower regions esp on the left. may be my imagination.


----------



## BabyC4Me

PUMAAAAAA! 

over $100???? you tripping!!!!!! that coulda been spent on knitting materials silly gal!
lolzzz!

you crack me up!!


" IM IMPLANNNTTTTINGGGGG!!!"----- "or about to fart"


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! I take folic acid, evening primrose (i stopped before big O) and flax seeds and of course more fruits and veggies.i try to drink more water. i NEED a daughter first..lol. right now im feeling some cramps in my lower regions esp on the left. may be my imagination.

My cramps/pains were on my left side too...lucky LEFTIES!

What is the primose for? Never heard of that surprisingly


----------



## TJ Islander

I got some gas 2 days now!!!!!!! and it not like im not eating. so..thats why i wonder about these 'cramps'. hmmmm


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!! I take folic acid, evening primrose (i stopped before big O) and flax seeds and of course more fruits and veggies.i try to drink more water. i NEED a daughter first..lol. right now im feeling some cramps in my lower regions esp on the left. may be my imagination.
> 
> My cramps/pains were on my left side too...lucky LEFTIES!
> 
> What is the primose for? Never heard of that surprisinglyClick to expand...

:::::::::::::::::
the primrose is high in omega 6..one of thse you dont readily get from other foods. it help to improve you CM


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Wowewwwww!!!!!! YouTube ???? How is that working out ???? Are the tutorials easy to follow ? Post the links here ! I wanna tryyyyy!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Two days until AF...... You might still be building up enuff chemical to be present. What tests are you using ?
> 
> Does your Hubble look at the tests to back up your eyes ? Neverknow !
> 
> And I love your outlook on this .....if it's outta your control then you have to be at peace with that and just wait it out and try again. Our bodies are so sensitive to changes. Diet. Medication. Sleep. Sex. Stress. Happiness ! It all matters. But having a open outlook will def play in your favor. I know it will.
> 
> Team BFP girl ! We got this !
> 
> Keep me posted Hun!


As requested my dear! These are the youtube videos my husband and I have been using to learn how to crochet! 

*1ST VIDEO - ABSOLUTE BASICS*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdK-WWdHCQU


*SUPER EASY BABY BLANKET! *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or8kn2hQOUs

*BABY BEANIE*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=besUAY_Cofg


Crocheting is actually a ton of fun! And pretty cheap, too! :) Hope this helps! My Husband has only been crocheting for two days, and already knows how to crochet a beanie :)


----------



## Bella12

Hello TJ! 

I'm also taking folic acid and evening primrose. I also want a girl. 

BabyC4me: I didn't feel any different before I found out I was pregnant. I had my typical monthly cramping and bloating.


----------



## Bella12

Puma
I think it's great that you posted videos. You are working hard to convert us all to crocheters. Lol

I don't think busy boy would allow me to crochet. When I get home from work he thinks it's all about him. Lol


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> PUMAAAAAA!
> 
> over $100???? you tripping!!!!!! that coulda been spent on knitting materials silly gal!
> lolzzz!
> 
> you crack me up!!
> 
> 
> " IM IMPLANNNTTTTINGGGGG!!!"----- "or about to fart"

**DIVES BEHIND COUCH!* SHHUSH WOMAN! MY HUSBAND WILL HEAR YOU! LMFAO*

Yeahhhhhhh. It wasn't my most proud moment. I found every excuse under the sun to go to the pharmacy. Which, I've learned, is WAY more expensive then Walmart or buying them online! And we aren't exactly rich either, which makes it that much worse. 

But I'm better! 

*"Hello, my name is Kat, and I've not bought any pregnancy tests in 3 days".....

*Bows gracefully and sits down**


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Wowewwwww!!!!!! YouTube ???? How is that working out ???? Are the tutorials easy to follow ? Post the links here ! I wanna tryyyyy!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Two days until AF...... You might still be building up enuff chemical to be present. What tests are you using ?
> 
> Does your Hubble look at the tests to back up your eyes ? Neverknow !
> 
> And I love your outlook on this .....if it's outta your control then you have to be at peace with that and just wait it out and try again. Our bodies are so sensitive to changes. Diet. Medication. Sleep. Sex. Stress. Happiness ! It all matters. But having a open outlook will def play in your favor. I know it will.
> 
> Team BFP girl ! We got this !
> 
> Keep me posted Hun!
> 
> 
> As requested my dear! These are the youtube videos my husband and I have been using to learn how to crochet!
> 
> *1ST VIDEO - ABSOLUTE BASICS*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdK-WWdHCQU
> 
> 
> *SUPER EASY BABY BLANKET! *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or8kn2hQOUs
> 
> *BABY BEANIE*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=besUAY_Cofg
> 
> 
> Crocheting is actually a ton of fun! And pretty cheap, too! :) Hope this helps! My Husband has only been crocheting for two days, and already knows how to crochet a beanie :)Click to expand...



NICE! thanks for the videos!!!! as soon as I get my check, i will buy some supplies! Does it get expensive? 

I also would LOVE to see my hubbie sit down and knit something . My jaw would drop and I might go into labor with my "gas baby"

Cant wait to see the outcome of this...gotta love youtube!


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Puma
> I think it's great that you posted videos. You are working hard to convert us all to crocheters. Lol
> 
> I don't think busy boy would allow me to crochet. When I get home from work he thinks it's all about him. Lol

Bella. When the crocheting hook speaks to you... you must obey. There's no way around it. 

**Puts on my best hypnotic voice* *Achem* "Bellllaaaaaaa.... go buy some yarn and a crocheting hook.....now" **


----------



## TJ Islander

you girls are funny. :haha:
i like the idea of crochet though.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma----so glad you have backed awayyyyy from the Feminine Hygiene isle.

Unless you are getting some Fire & Ice KY jelly ( which isnt good for TTC btw ) ...then back away girlie! lol

TJ and Bella she is trying to pull us over to the dark side!!!!

Crochet ..... or die trying!

**grabs wallet, throws on jacket and heads to Michaels...yikes**


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma----so glad you have backed awayyyyy from the Feminine Hygiene isle.
> 
> Unless you are getting some Fire & Ice KY jelly ( which isnt good for TTC btw ) ...then back away girlie! lol
> 
> TJ and Bella she is trying to pull us over to the dark side!!!!
> 
> Crochet ..... or die trying!
> 
> **grabs wallet, throws on jacket and heads to Michaels...yikes**

You are wise!!! Thats where we went. Dundun....duuuuuuuun.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hopefully one day I can go to michaels for my gender reveal!!!!

I have so many cute ideas ! 

Cant wait!!!

Do you ladies want to know the gender before birth ?

are you saving names until the baby is here?

We def want to know the gender before he/she is born..but names, we arent telling anyone until the baby is born


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Hopefully one day I can go to michaels for my gender reveal!!!!
> 
> I have so many cute ideas !
> 
> Cant wait!!!
> 
> Do you ladies want to know the gender before birth ?
> 
> are you saving names until the baby is here?
> 
> We def want to know the gender before he/she is born..but names, we arent telling anyone until the baby is born

We definitely want to know the gender prior to birth. I'm not fond enough of the gender neutral colors of yellow and green to NOT find out beforehand LOL! 

We keep going back and fourth on names. If it's a boy, he will be the fifth because my husband is the 4th so not too much creativity there! LOL


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wow a 5th!???? That's amazing !!!! 

See I'm the opposite about gender neutrality. I love grays , greens, yellows, oranges and prints like dots and stripes. 

Even like unisex names get my all giggly. 

Parker. Chris. Ryan. Love it all !!!! 

I hate pink. Especially on little girls. It's too expected lol


----------



## puma1986

For girls, I love purple, perhaps because it's my favorite color! :) 

I named my son Skylar. Which can always be used for girls! <3


----------



## puma1986

puma1986 said:


> For girls, I love purple, perhaps because it's my favorite color! :)
> 
> I named my son Skylar. Which can always be used for girls! <3

Let's be more specific here.... for girls I love browns and purples together. LOL There we go!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Purple is okay !!!! I love lilac and lavender. Soft purples. 

My brother had a baby a year ago , a daughter ,and if he had a son he would have named him Sky 

He's such a hippie lol


----------



## Bella12

Crochet or die. ..Lol lol

I didn't find out with my son but I knew. I just felt like I was incubating a boy. Lol. Yes. A lot of his baby stuff is green and yellow. 

I do plan to find out with this one. 

As for names, I'll probably research a bunch of names I like and then when the baby comes see if any of the names are a good fit.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella yessssss! Love the greens and yellow ! 

I couldn't imagine not knowing !!!! Clearly , WAITING. Is not something I am strong at lol. Two weeks kills. 9 months .....whew.... 


I would turn into a hermit and never leave the house. Let alone the couch lol


----------



## puma1986

This is going to be WAY too much TMI..... 

But.. it's rather unfortunate that I'm 1 day from the end of this cycle because I'm fairly certain that our BD tonight would have DEFINITELY created a bebe. 

Achem. 

Now that that's out, I hope you ladies have a wonderful night and I shall tty tomorrow :D 

I wish you all the best BDs tonight if BD's are in the stars for you, and baby dust to all!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> This is going to be WAY too much TMI.....
> 
> But.. it's rather unfortunate that I'm 1 day from the end of this cycle because I'm fairly certain that our BD tonight would have DEFINITELY created a bebe.
> 
> Achem.
> 
> Now that that's out, I hope you ladies have a wonderful night and I shall tty tomorrow :D
> 
> I wish you all the best BDs tonight if BD's are in the stars for you, and baby dust to all!




WELL EXCUUUUUUUUUUUUSE US !!!!!! 

Grown and sexy over here getting it all the way on !!!!!! 


Puma keep that energy around for the next cycle !!!! It's all that crocheting. Getting y'all hot and bothered ! 

Nite nite ! 

XoxoxoxxoxoBD4ALLxoxoxoxxoxoxxo


----------



## TJ Islander

for those of you who have been pregnant before, whats the earliest time symptoms can appear? what about 5 or 6dpo? i want to know if im going nuts


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be WAY too much TMI.....
> 
> But.. it's rather unfortunate that I'm 1 day from the end of this cycle because I'm fairly certain that our BD tonight would have DEFINITELY created a bebe.
> 
> Achem.
> 
> Now that that's out, I hope you ladies have a wonderful night and I shall tty tomorrow :D
> 
> I wish you all the best BDs tonight if BD's are in the stars for you, and baby dust to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL EXCUUUUUUUUUUUUSE US !!!!!!
> 
> Grown and sexy over here getting it all the way on !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Puma keep that energy around for the next cycle !!!! It's all that crocheting. Getting y'all hot and bothered !
> 
> Nite nite !
> 
> XoxoxoxxoxoBD4ALLxoxoxoxxoxoxxoClick to expand...


Bwahaha. Sadly I think I started today. And I say _*"think" *_because its a light pink color mixed with lots of white and clear cm. It's very odd. But I think it'd be impossible to have implantation bleeding the day before AF is due. 

Oh well. :)


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> for those of you who have been pregnant before, whats the earliest time symptoms can appear? what about 5 or 6dpo? i want to know if im going nuts

Honestly, my kiddo was by complete accident. I wasn't planning at all. I knew I was pregnant probably 4 days before AF was due because I went for a two mile run and by the end of it I was bent over having gag reflexes and my boobs hurts so BAD. I'd never once in my life been nauseous from running only two miles so that was a huge red flag. ALSO I could smell the HCG in my pee. It was so strong. I had a second pregnancy a couple years ago but it didn't carry, and I could smell the HCG hormone then too. It was crazy. Those were my first symptoms. 

After I found out I was pregnant (still in very early pregnancy) I was irritable, always tired, and sitting in the sun zapped the life out of me.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Did you test today , puma??? Regardless of the pink tink discharge ?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Did you test today , puma??? Regardless of the pink tink discharge ?

LOL I'm out of tests! And I swore not to buy any more tests until I was totally sure I could be pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> for those of you who have been pregnant before, whats the earliest time symptoms can appear? what about 5 or 6dpo? i want to know if im going nuts
> 
> Honestly, my kiddo was by complete accident. I wasn't planning at all. I knew I was pregnant probably 4 days before AF was due because I went for a two mile run and by the end of it I was bent over having gag reflexes and my boobs hurts so BAD. I'd never once in my life been nauseous from running only two miles so that was a huge red flag. ALSO I could smell the HCG in my pee. It was so strong. I had a second pregnancy a couple years ago but it didn't carry, and I could smell the HCG hormone then too. It was crazy. Those were my first symptoms.
> 
> After I found out I was pregnant (still in very early pregnancy) I was irritable, always tired, and sitting in the sun zapped the life out of me.Click to expand...

Any new symptoms? Also, what on earth does HCG smell like?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Good question ! ^^^^^^


----------



## puma1986

Those symptoms were with my first kiddo that I had 8 years ago, so I would certainly hope I don't have any new symptoms, haha! :) 

HCG.... I don't even know how to explain it. You can look it up and tons of women report smelling a change in their urine. 

Based off a smell I remember from many years ago, and sorry for the tmi but you asked, it smells very similar to ..... there's no pleasant way to put it. 

Similar to sour movie theater popcorn? You'd just have to sort of experience it I suppose to know for sure. It's not really comparable to anything else.


----------



## Bella12

For me, my symptoms for mild. I didn't know until my AF was due and I tested. The week before my period just felt like a bad pms symptoms which was normal for me. When I'm stresses my cramps are worse and my chest gets bigger. I do remember that I felt like my cramps, irritability and boobs would never go away. I don't remember being able to smell my HGC. :(


----------



## puma1986

*Info on newly pregnant women smelling HCG in urine:*

https://mypregnanthealth.com/does-urine-have-a-strange-odor-during-pregnancy/

https://www.livestrong.com/article/183661-early-urine-smell-signs-of-pregnancy/
*
It's a real thing ladies!  *


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> *Info on newly pregnant women smelling HCG in urine:*
> 
> https://mypregnanthealth.com/does-urine-have-a-strange-odor-during-pregnancy/
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/183661-early-urine-smell-signs-of-pregnancy/
> *
> It's a real thing ladies!  *



DANGGGGGGGG YALL! 

Unbelievable ! 

Very interesting stuff. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## TJ Islander

thanks guys! I was feeling crampy for three days but today not so much. so i dunno.... also never heard abt the smell of harmones. something new im learning too. good luck to all!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> thanks guys! I was feeling crampy for three days but today not so much. so i dunno.... also never heard abt the smell of harmones. something new im learning too. good luck to all!

It's crazy, honestly! When you guys get your BFP's I'll be curious if you guys can smell the hormone too! :thumbup:

I'm really just bummed about AF today. But, I'm so happy I have you ladies to chat away with time with. I was SO certain I was pregnant. What a serious bummer. 

Cramps can be so misleading. Even my Ovia app was like "Hey dude, your reported cramps today. Many women attribute this to their period, but it could also be attributed to implantation" - Or something along those lines.

TWW is 'le'worst!


----------



## Bella12

I agree. It's very interesting. If I get pregnant again I'll have to do a pee smell test.


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys! I was feeling crampy for three days but today not so much. so i dunno.... also never heard abt the smell of harmones. something new im learning too. good luck to all!
> 
> It's crazy, honestly! When you guys get your BFP's I'll be curious if you guys can smell the hormone too! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really just bummed about AF today. But, I'm so happy I have you ladies to chat away with time with. I was SO certain I was pregnant. What a serious bummer.
> 
> Cramps can be so misleading. Even my Ovia app was like "Hey dude, your reported cramps today. Many women attribute this to their period, but it could also be attributed to implantation" - Or something along those lines.
> 
> TWW is 'le'worst!Click to expand...

so sorry to hear abt you AF. thats the good thing about a group like this. you can talk openly about your feelings and stuff.
i havent spoken to anyone really about my TTC journey. sometimes i just want to talk about my fears, expectations, faith and disappointment but there is no one to talk to. i am so happy i have this forum:thumbup:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Ovia is..... misleading!

They will say 
"Awesome! Youve reported creamy cm....this may be a sign that you conceived this month!"

I have gotten so excited abut when i enter data and what the app will encourage...but idk...it may be all hyped up.'

But im sure if you put you have a toe nail infection or a a sprained ankle, they would relate that to pregnancy lol


LIKE COME ONNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Holaaa ladies!

Do you mind if i join? 

TTC baby #1, this is our cycle #8 currently cd18-2dpo if i ovulated :coffee:
After i post this, im gonna go smell my urine :happydance: even tho 2dpo is way too early, symptom spotting is an addiction for me:blush:


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Holaaa ladies!
> 
> Do you mind if i join?
> 
> TTC baby #1, this is our cycle #8 currently cd18-2dpo if i ovulated :coffee:
> After i post this, im gonna go smell my urine :happydance: even tho 2dpo is way too early, symptom spotting is an addiction for me:blush:

Welcome and good luck to you. 

im also addicted to symptom spotting lol:happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> Welcome and good luck to you.
> 
> im also addicted to symptom spotting lol:happydance:

Its google's fault tho! whatever i write on google, its a pregnancy symptom :dohh:
I have painful and frequent urination today at 2dpo, so i looked it p and 99% im pregnant :wacko:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Holaaa ladies!
> 
> Do you mind if i join?
> 
> TTC baby #1, this is our cycle #8 currently cd18-2dpo if i ovulated :coffee:
> After i post this, im gonna go smell my urine :happydance: even tho 2dpo is way too early, symptom spotting is an addiction for me:blush:

Hey there Golden!!!!

Welcome to the lucky BFP thread!!!! we are CLAIMING IT!

Are you really able to smell the chemical in your urine?? Or... was that a joke lol

I cant tell!!!!!

symptom spotting is DEF a flaw many of us can attest to...every little thing...is a sign of ovulation ,implantation, and pregnancy.

Finding a distraction during the TWW is the key.

Do you want a girl or a boy first? any names picked out?


----------



## Bella12

Welcome Golden! 

I'm glad you came to join us! 

TJ sorry to hear about the ugly AF monster. 

I don't know if I'm going to be lucky this month. So much stress at work :( what type of employment do you ladies have? I'm a teacher and it is the end of this quarter which means all my grades and data is due. 

Also, I haven't told anyone that I'm ttc but I'm wondering if I gave it away to my sister. Ugh. I didn't want to tell anyone until I know I have a healthy baby. Lol

See, I'm stressed and scatter brained even here.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> Welcome Golden!
> 
> I'm glad you came to join us!
> 
> TJ sorry to hear about the ugly AF monster.
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to be lucky this month. So much stress at work :( what type of employment do you ladies have? I'm a teacher and it is the end of this quarter which means all my grades and data is due.
> 
> Also, I haven't told anyone that I'm ttc but I'm wondering if I gave it away to my sister. Ugh. I didn't want to tell anyone until I know I have a healthy baby. Lol
> 
> See, I'm stressed and scatter brained even here.

Bella! 

Teaching is veryyyyyyy time consuming and can be a beeotch to manage. 
I also work in the schools, Im a Behavior Interventionist in a emotional/therapuetic support classroom. So trust me....i know about high stress and crisis situations. 

A trick that works for me is I go in everyday saying that NO amount of work related stress is worth me jeopardizing MY health or my soon to be baby bean's health.

So i try and compartmentalize things into categories that are top priority and those that do not need my immediate attention. 

--->>>How did you sister find out?

I havent told anyone in my family either...becuz i know they will stress me out and ask me every 5 mins if i have a baby growing inside me ...Im not trying to deal with that lol 



xoxoxoxo DUST xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TJ Islander

LOL guys im still in my TWW. 7 dpo. a little nausea this morning but nothing out of the ordinary.
i want a girl first. i already picked a name since 3 yrs ago...its SAVANNAH :) if its a boy its MICAH. im a geologist so i like environmental/mineral names.
i pray every day for this. my faith is at 100% at this time


----------



## BabyC4Me

Those are beautiful names! 

Only a couple more days to hang in there....answers are on their way!


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me!

I teach in a unique special education classroom. I work with two behavior specialists and all of my students have BIPs. 

I was kicked and scratched and spit on today. My sweet kiddos! Lol. I try to compartmentaliz but it gets hard sometimes. 

As for my sister, I've been researching pregnancy stuff so much I realized I'm sharing too much. Lol. For example, I read that in times of stress your more likely to have a girl. I asked my sister if that is why she had 3 girls (my sis has type A personality ). So I guess I have to stop sharing information. If I'm not stresses already she would push me over the edge. Love her, but she'd want an update everyday. Also had a miscarriage and don't need a call everyday asking if I'm OK. 

TJ I'm glad your still in the game. Love that you plan to use environmental names. My minor was in earth/environmental sciences. I love science!


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> Those are beautiful names!
> 
> Only a couple more days to hang in there....answers are on their way!

I'm finally hiring my fertile days! :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella....are they elementary school kids? I cant imagine.

I work in the highschool..we dont use restraits as much as you do im sure...we just have to worry about our kids legit punching threw windows and/door flipping desks into other students...

ahhhhh..such a peaceful environment lol

gotta love em!


and yesssssssss sometimes baby info slips out before we know who we are talking too...so i dont share anything with anyone. My close BFFs know we are trying but other than that...nada...

keep the stress away and at bay!

xoxoxoxo---- im watching BFP testings on youtube as we speak...

soooo not helping lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh u ladies are smart! I wish I didn't share with family that we are ttc :( they always stay stuff like "it happens when it's meant to happen, don't think about it, it will happen when u least expect" I freaking hate when they say stuff like that. 

Hubby wants boy first and I want a girl, for girl we picked leyla and boy is Ahmed. Those are Arabic names since we are from Lebanon living in Canada. 

I'm an architect and hate my boss so it's always stressful. I can't change my job because I applied for citizenship in Canada with my current employer. I'm expecting result in 3 months then I will change my job if i don't get pregnant. 

Oh and smelling my urine was a joke, I can't smell anything lol 3dpo today and woke p with cramps and headache. Still too early but fx!!


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> Bella....are they elementary school kids? I cant imagine.
> 
> I work in the highschool..we dont use restraits as much as you do im sure...we just have to worry about our kids legit punching threw windows and/door flipping desks into other students...
> 
> ahhhhh..such a peaceful environment lol
> 
> gotta love em!
> 
> 
> and yesssssssss sometimes baby info slips out before we know who we are talking too...so i dont share anything with anyone. My close BFFs know we are trying but other than that...nada...
> 
> keep the stress away and at bay!
> 
> xoxoxoxo---- im watching BFP testings on youtube as we speak...
> 
> soooo not helping lol

Thanks I'm trying to keep the stress at bay! Yes, I'm working with the elementary level kiddos. Primary grades.


----------



## Bella12

GoldenRatio said:


> Oh u ladies are smart! I wish I didn't share with family that we are ttc :( they always stay stuff like "it happens when it's meant to happen, don't think about it, it will happen when u least expect" I freaking hate when they say stuff like that.
> 
> Hubby wants boy first and I want a girl, for girl we picked leyla and boy is Ahmed. Those are Arabic names since we are from Lebanon living in Canada.
> 
> I'm an architect and hate my boss so it's always stressful. I can't change my job because I applied for citizenship in Canada with my current employer. I'm expecting result in 3 months then I will change my job if i don't get pregnant.
> 
> Oh and smelling my urine was a joke, I can't smell anything lol 3dpo today and woke p with cramps and headache. Still too early but fx!!

It's hard not to tell the family. Now you have a support team! But I totally understand being upset by the comments. Is it to the opposite. They would ask me every day how's it going and would want daily updates.

Cute names! I have not even though about names yet. Lol. I don't plan to until I'm 12 months pregnant. 

I just switched to a new school this year. I miss my old school sopoo much. I know not getting along with the boss can add stress. I've been tryingto keep stress at bay by leaving work at work. Do you have a way that you can escape work when you're at home?


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Oh u ladies are smart! I wish I didn't share with family that we are ttc :( they always stay stuff like "it happens when it's meant to happen, don't think about it, it will happen when u least expect" I freaking hate when they say stuff like that.
> 
> Hubby wants boy first and I want a girl, for girl we picked leyla and boy is Ahmed. Those are Arabic names since we are from Lebanon living in Canada.
> 
> I'm an architect and hate my boss so it's always stressful. I can't change my job because I applied for citizenship in Canada with my current employer. I'm expecting result in 3 months then I will change my job if i don't get pregnant.
> 
> Oh and smelling my urine was a joke, I can't smell anything lol 3dpo today and woke p with cramps and headache. Still too early but fx!!

I love those names. really cute:thumbup:. I understand what you mean about telling your family. one way out is to tell them you are taking a break from trying:winkwink: lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

I love that idea !!!!!! 

Or just to say that " we aren't ready at the moment. But you will be the first to know ! 

And just surprise them with a 12week old ultra sound lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

That's what I told them, my mother, bro n sister in law that we taking a break but then my brother told my dad that I hav pcos n hard time conceiving. Then my dad told all my aunts n uncles:(( it went viral! So no coming out for me but I will def won't tell anyone that I'm pregnant until they notice my belly.


----------



## TJ Islander

guys im 10dpo. i got a little crampy early this morning as i woke up. nothing major. now i havent felt anything since morning. nada. whats going on? usually i would have some pms cramps by this. does this mean anything??????


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> guys im 10dpo. i got a little crampy early this morning as i woke up. nothing major. now i havent felt anything since morning. nada. whats going on? usually i would have some pms cramps by this. does this mean anything??????

Hopefully it's a positive sign! Some months I get pms cramps n some months I don't so I can't tell if it means anything.


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> guys im 10dpo. i got a little crampy early this morning as i woke up. nothing major. now i havent felt anything since morning. nada. whats going on? usually i would have some pms cramps by this. does this mean anything??????

Hey girlie ! Yea it could be a great sign that af isn't coming this month ! Was it pain on just one side or dull noticable cramping sensation down low. ?


----------



## BabyC4Me

SOOOOO with today being 12dpo....i tested at 630pm ish....according to my Ovia app i was supposed to test today for pregnancy.....my period is supposed to start tuesday...

I bought a FirstResponse curved handle test, first time using these, and i THINK THINK THINK i see the most faintest of lines.... i def had to squint..i cant believe i will say this...but it was a "squinter" ughhhh i hate that word lol


but anyway...i dont want believe that i saw it becuz it may have been my mind playing tricks SOOOO i have one tests left in the box... and i wont test until i miss my period I PROMISEEEEE!!! 

i cant believe i tested this early!!!!! im mad at myself :-(


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> guys im 10dpo. i got a little crampy early this morning as i woke up. nothing major. now i havent felt anything since morning. nada. whats going on? usually i would have some pms cramps by this. does this mean anything??????
> 
> Hey girlie ! Yea it could be a great sign that af isn't coming this month ! Was it pain on just one side or dull noticable cramping sensation down low. ?Click to expand...

It was just a dull sensation... Hmmm ..Dont know what's going on! *screams *


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> SOOOOO with today being 12dpo....i tested at 630pm ish....according to my Ovia app i was supposed to test today for pregnancy.....my period is supposed to start tuesday...
> 
> I bought a FirstResponse curved handle test, first time using these, and i THINK THINK THINK i see the most faintest of lines.... i def had to squint..i cant believe i will say this...but it was a "squinter" ughhhh i hate that word lol
> 
> 
> but anyway...i dont want believe that i saw it becuz it may have been my mind playing tricks SOOOO i have one tests left in the box... and i wont test until i miss my period I PROMISEEEEE!!!
> 
> i cant believe i tested this early!!!!! im mad at myself :-(

Omg! I feel excited for you! I was holding my breath reading this . I wish u all the very best..good luck! :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks TJ!!!!!!

I went back to look at the test like 5 times becuz i cant see the line all the time..only at certain angles and even then NOT REALLY AT ALL...at this point, to not make myself angry...i will assume that my period is coming tuesday ...

i cant get my hopes up! i WILL NOT!


therefore...im going to the store...buyin tampons and pads and a bottle of wine...and possibly ice cream sandwiches and get ready for this b*tch to come tuesday....


----------



## Bella12

Golden, my family can be the same way. I didn't tell them I was pregnant until week 20 with my son. My sister almost had a hard attack when I finally told her. I plan to do the same thing this time around. I don't have pycos but I was told I would probably have trouble getting pregnant due to my many abdominal surgeries. So I think you are smart to wait to tell them until you have a belly. 

Stay positive ladies! This is definitely a journey. Tuesday is the day I ovulate so I'll be beginning my tww soon. 

BabyC4me, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. How exciting it would be if you are indeed pregnant!

TJ I hope it means something good. I'm also feeling crampy. Only I don't have a reason to. I'm not near my period or being deemed pregnant...None the less I have felt crampy last 2 days. It is annoying. Lol


----------



## puma1986

Hey everyone! Sorry for my absence! I had to work 16 hours Friday, 14 Hours Saturday, and 12 hours Sunday followed by a normal work day today. I'm exhausted.

BabyC4Me: AHHHHH!!!!! Please keep us updated on your squinter. I think I literally almost teared up out of potential excitement for you. 

TJ Islander: OH MAN! I wonder if the cramping was implantation?! I had serious cramps too, that I thought was my uterus stretching after implantation. But.... sadly.... AF showed her ugly face last week. The good news is that I'm now officially off of it and we are going to start trying again today! I had a really short visit from AF this month. 
Please keep us updated!

Bella: Make sure you guys are trying in advance of the day you ovulate, too! Lessen the chance of accidentally missing your opportunity. Your egg only hangs out for 12-24 hours waiting for it's partner, so good to have some swimmers hanging out in advance, too! :)


----------



## TJ Islander

OK ladies, soooo..i stopped at the pharmacy today and grabbed a test. im 10 dpo today -not 11 as i thought. then again who knows.
anyway, only mild cramps today..very mild. 
im tempted to do the test but i know its too early. i felt low today. i kept thinking im not pregnant at all :( i have no symptoms!!! i hardly have any CM, no breast tenderness, just the mild cramps.

the test is cheap..about JA $300 which is about US $2.50. so i doubt its sensitive. AF is due thursday but i think i will test wednesday morning.


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma!!!! i missed you gurl!!!!

those work hours can NOT be good for your sleep cycle, your body is probably exhausted! 

get some sleep hun!

thanks for the well wishes..i may have made up tht squinter in my mind..we are going to find out this week!!!!! 

 And good luck this month...dont over think it!


----------



## Bella12

Puma we've been trying every other day since my AF. My last period was 5 days late and I didn't want to miss ovulation! Hopefully that's enough bc I don't think it's going to be able to happen next 2 days (hubbies job). I should use an ovulation strip just to check. 

TJ. I had little to no symptoms with my son. I just felt normal period symptoms and they were mild. My bobbins didn't start to hurt until about 2 week post period. So try not to think about it if you can until Thursday. I know that's hard. Find something to distract yourself!


----------



## Bella12

On a side note. ...I feeling trying to get pregnant is a game of shoots and ladders. AF = the slide back to the start.


----------



## BabyC4Me

YUP!!!!! you work yourself allllll the way up to the possibility and then BAM....Bloop! back at the bottom level..sweating, frustrated and exhausted BUT! the hope of a happy baby 9 months later keeps you chuggin right along!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma!!!! i missed you gurl!!!!
> 
> those work hours can NOT be good for your sleep cycle, your body is probably exhausted!
> 
> get some sleep hun!
> 
> thanks for the well wishes..i may have made up tht squinter in my mind..we are going to find out this week!!!!!
> 
> And good luck this month...dont over think it!


I'm taking a totally different approach this month! My husband and I don't really need it, but I bought some preseed on Amazon. Anything helps, right? And my husband is on Prednisone which I've read makes it harder for the swimmers to get where they need to go! So, I'm hoping that that extra oomph will do the trick! :) 

Thankfully I only have to work 12 days straight once a month, which is nice. 

You're more than welcome to upload your squinter here and we can squint for you, too! :) <3


----------



## puma1986

> On a side note. ...I feeling trying to get pregnant is a game of shoots and ladders. AF = the slide back to the start.


Bwahahahahahaha. Omg. Dude. This is seriously the most honest statement I have ever read. I love you for this.


----------



## puma1986

> Puma we've been trying every other day since my AF. My last period was 5 days late and I didn't want to miss ovulation! Hopefully that's enough bc I don't think it's going to be able to happen next 2 days (hubbies job). I should use an ovulation strip just to check.


LOL! I think every other day is exactly what most fertility Doctors recommend. You're definitely on track to have a little baby if you haven't conceived already! :) <3


----------



## TJ Islander

Good luck Bella :thumbup:
at least one of us MUST be preggers soon!!:happydance:

thats funny about the shoots and ladders LOL

also...i love you guys:blush::blush: its great to have people to talk to, and get support and encouragement.

i dont even want to talk to my hubby abt these things. he thinks im stressing too much. but he doesnt understand like other women do


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Good luck Bella :thumbup:
> at least one of us MUST be preggers soon!!:happydance:
> 
> thats funny about the shoots and ladders LOL
> 
> also...i love you guys:blush::blush: its great to have people to talk to, and get support and encouragement.
> 
> i dont even want to talk to my hubby abt these things. he thinks im stressing too much. but he doesnt understand like other women do

AWWWWW!!!!! I know right!!!! Its great to be able to literally talk about boobies, cm and sperm without feeling too silly! 

The odds are that at least ONE of us is going to be preg by the last day of this month....i agree!

KEEP THE FAITH LADIES!!!

love you guyssssss...we should give ourselves more credit 

:hugs:


----------



## puma1986

> AWWWWW!!!!! I know right!!!! Its great to be able to literally talk about boobies, cm and sperm without feeling too silly!
> 
> The odds are that at least ONE of us is going to be preg by the last day of this month....i agree!
> 
> KEEP THE FAITH LADIES!!!
> 
> love you guyssssss...we should give ourselves more credit

If just ONE of us are pregnant by the end of the month I'm going to be stoked! Absolutely out of this world excited. Because when each of us get our BFP, that'll give us all hope! :happydance:


----------



## Bella12

TJ Islander said:


> Good luck Bella :thumbup:
> at least one of us MUST be preggers soon!!:happydance:
> 
> thats funny about the shoots and ladders LOL
> 
> also...i love you guys:blush::blush: its great to have people to talk to, and get support and encouragement.
> 
> i dont even want to talk to my hubby abt these things. he thinks im stressing too much. but he doesnt understand like other women do

I agree! It's great to be able to talk to people talking the same journey as me. My hubby says talking about it ruins the romance and I should stop stressing. I don't think I'm stressing. I think I'm preparing to give myself the best odds. 

Ugh. It's going to be a long journey. For me the doctor said it shouldn't be any hard to get pregnant this pregnancy , it will be difficult to remain pregnant due to scar tissue. 

Yes! I'll definitely be excited if one of you lucky ladies gets pregnant and stays pregnant!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg! what did i miss??? BabyC4me did u retest???

Since i have been ttc for 8 cycles, im the senior member here lol so i recommend not to tell ur DHs that u are ovulating. Stresses them out and really will ruin the romance. Been there done that! now im not telling him anything and we are back to our romance :thumbup:

Im feeling bit down today... we are in process of getting permanent residency in Canada and i got an email saying our application is in process. Last step is to do medical exam and we decided to do it right away before waiting for them to ask us to do. This is because they require xray and i wont be able to do xray if i get pregnant.

Long story short, we did the exam yesterday. I went for xray and the tech said if u are 5-6dpo, it can effects the baby but i went ahead with it anyways. Now i feel bad:cry::cry::cry: Im probably not pregnant but still makes me wonder. 

6dpo today, had some cramps over the weekend. I have UTI symptoms. Everything smells like cat pee and bbs got heavier, not hurting tho. Great symptoms but i always hav great symptoms and end p getting af lol


----------



## Alysse

Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p

Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Omg! what did i miss??? BabyC4me did u retest???
> 
> Since i have been ttc for 8 cycles, im the senior member here lol so i recommend not to tell ur DHs that u are ovulating. Stresses them out and really will ruin the romance. Been there done that! now im not telling him anything and we are back to our romance :thumbup:
> 
> Im feeling bit down today... we are in process of getting permanent residency in Canada and i got an email saying our application is in process. Last step is to do medical exam and we decided to do it right away before waiting for them to ask us to do. This is because they require xray and i wont be able to do xray if i get pregnant.
> 
> Long story short, we did the exam yesterday. I went for xray and the tech said if u are 5-6dpo, it can effects the baby but i went ahead with it anyways. Now i feel bad:cry::cry::cry: Im probably not pregnant but still makes me wonder.
> 
> 6dpo today, had some cramps over the weekend. I have UTI symptoms. Everything smells like cat pee and bbs got heavier, not hurting tho. Great symptoms but i always hav great symptoms and end p getting af lol

Good luck on your applications! Canada is great. I went to Fredericton once. its was really nice :)

also, im sure the baby (yes, speak it into being) will be just fine..no worries :) :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehe thanks hun! DH was like what baby? :happydance: Our imaginary baby lol

I hav been living in Canada for 10 yrs, finally qualified to apply. I love it even tho its extremely cold.


Did u get af cramps yet?


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> hehe thanks hun! DH was like what baby? :happydance: Our imaginary baby lol
> 
> I hav been living in Canada for 10 yrs, finally qualified to apply. I love it even tho its extremely cold.
> 
> 
> Did u get af cramps yet?

Barely. just some mild cramps at nights. AF is due thursday. . no pregnancy symptoms either. ..dunno what going on:cry:


----------



## TJ Islander

Alysse said:


> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!

sounds like ur preggers to me:happydance: keep us updated!


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks hun! DH was like what baby? :happydance: Our imaginary baby lol
> 
> I hav been living in Canada for 10 yrs, finally qualified to apply. I love it even tho its extremely cold.
> 
> 
> Did u get af cramps yet?
> 
> Barely. just some mild cramps at nights. AF is due thursday. . no pregnancy symptoms either. ..dunno what going on:cry:Click to expand...

Not having cramps is a good sign too! are u gonna test or wait for af?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Alysse said:


> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!

Ur symptoms sound so promising! some ppl dont get positive with urine test. I say wait until you are 6-7days late and go for blood test. FX af stays away from u:hugs:


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks hun! DH was like what baby? :happydance: Our imaginary baby lol
> 
> I hav been living in Canada for 10 yrs, finally qualified to apply. I love it even tho its extremely cold.
> 
> 
> Did u get af cramps yet?
> 
> Barely. just some mild cramps at nights. AF is due thursday. . no pregnancy symptoms either. ..dunno what going on:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Not having cramps is a good sign too! are u gonna test or wait for af?Click to expand...

LOL i cant wait...i have the test at home, hiding it in my underwear drawer so hubby dont see it LOL.

I will probably test wednesday or thursday morning


----------



## Alysse

GoldenRatio said:


> Alysse said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!
> 
> Ur symptoms sound so promising! some ppl dont get positive with urine test. I say wait until you are 6-7days late and go for blood test. FX af stays away from u:hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you!! I think I will make a doctor's appointment to have the blood test done :) I never thought the wait could make me this obsessed haha!


----------



## Alysse

TJ Islander said:


> Alysse said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!
> 
> sounds like ur preggers to me:happydance: keep us updated!Click to expand...


:) :) I will! I hope I find out sooner than later, I am going crazy


----------



## BabyC4Me

April 7th???? That's when AF was due ?!! 

Wow. I would have def been going crazy. You are strong willed for that. 

I hope the doctors appt gives you move information


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> LOL i cant wait...i have the test at home, hiding it in my underwear drawer so hubby dont see it LOL.
> 
> I will probably test wednesday or thursday morning

hahaha DH thinks i only bought 2 boxes of frer in 8 months, but in reality i finished almost 80 cheap pregnancy tests and countless boxes of frer :dohh: not even mentioning the count of opks. I literally have opks in every purse that i have.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Alysse said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alysse said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!
> 
> Ur symptoms sound so promising! some ppl dont get positive with urine test. I say wait until you are 6-7days late and go for blood test. FX af stays away from u:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I think I will make a doctor's appointment to have the blood test done :) I never thought the wait could make me this obsessed haha!Click to expand...

Just to shed a little light over ur situation here, i wanna know when was ur ovulation. Did u track ur cycle, by opks or temping? how regular ur cycles are? how was ur last cycle? when did u start ttc?

Im asking this because same thing happened to me the second cycle that we were ttc. Lets say u have healthy 14day LP then when u ovulate CD14, u get AF in 28days or when u ovulate late as CD20 then u will get af in 34 days. Thats why doctors say, get blood test if you are two weeks late. 

You should definitly get blood test but dont wanna get ur hopes p either:hugs:


----------



## puma1986

Alysse said:


> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!

SEEE?!?!?!?! I'M NOT CRAZY! Being able to smell the HCG hormone is a legitimate thing for some ladies. I'm not making this stuff up :) <3 It sounds like you definitely are, Alysse. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tested again. At 3pm Using dollar store cheapie. BFN. 

Im 14dpo. AF was due today. It never came. I might have stressed too much this month and made my period late. Who knows. 

Waiting game continues ! 

Good luck ladies !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Tested again. At 3pm Using dollar store cheapie. BFN.
> 
> Im 14dpo. AF was due today. It never came. I might have stressed too much this month and made my period late. Who knows.
> 
> Waiting game continues !
> 
> Good luck ladies !


Thanks for the update! Are you feeling crampy today? Sometimes pee tests don't show positive for a week until after you were due! There's still a chance!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I was feeling bloated and gassy today. Some cramps but nothing noteworthy ????

Idk. Super hungry tho. Like I made cookies and ate like 8 of them. Complete madness. 

Testing FMU tomorrow. I need to know ! Hubbie is like "yea. Let's not get our hopes up. Maybe it's just late " and I wanna prove him wrong soooooo bad !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> I was feeling bloated and gassy today. Some cramps but nothing noteworthy ????
> 
> Idk. Super hungry tho. Like I made cookies and ate like 8 of them. Complete madness.
> 
> Testing FMU tomorrow. I need to know ! Hubbie is like "yea. Let's not get our hopes up. Maybe it's just late " and I wanna prove him wrong soooooo bad !

I want you to prove him wrong, too!!!!! We BD'd tonight. I literally threw my legs over my head for 20 minutes when we were done. I looked so silly. I had hubby grab me some sweat pants - I might look silly, but I'm not going to look silly naked, lmao. 

I feel a lot more confident this time around. We are not going to worry so much about doing opk's but just DTD every other day until AF is due. 

We actually got into a tiff this morning because I made him an espresso coffee but reiterated the importance of minimizing caffeine intake while TTC and I caught him with a second cup of coffee! It was so petty and silly, honestly. I laughed at myself later. 

You must absolutely promise to upload a picture of you BFP if you get it this cycle!!!! <3


----------



## BabyC4Me

Omg ! Lmao @ the legs in the air with sweat pants !!!!!

You go puma...help those spermies out ! 

Glad you are making this a pressure free month ! --the coffee situation is sooo true tho. We don't drink coffee but i can see that situation happening If we did. 

Silliness ! 

And of course I will post !!! You gals will be the first to know !


----------



## BabyC4Me

I think my AF is coming today. Brownish discharge when I woke up. And some when I wiped. Took a PT...negative. It was a day late if it does come today. O well. Back to the drawing board. 

I will enjoy some wine today at least ! 

Keep the faith ladies ! Next month will be less structured ! I promise myself. My take a break from the Internet. Not sure :-(


----------



## TJ Islander

i have some news too. i took the test this morning. NEGATIVE. i cried. but then i realise AF is due Friday and not thursday as i thought so im still holding on to a glimmer of hope:cry: 

sorry BabyC4


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc4me sorry to hear that u got af coming, i tried taking a break from internet but actually felt worse because i didnt hav anyone to talk to about ttc. 

TJ Islander you are still not out! dont give p hope until af shows p. 

I lost all my symptoms today so didnt want to test. Im sure im out already so why waste a test :coffee:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks for the well wishes girls !!!!!

AF is full blown happening right now. I promise to start the next cycle off with positivity and stress free thinking !

I legit cried on the way to work today. So sad and depressed about what I could have done wrong. 

Nature has to be in my corner too I guess. 

Anyway ! I'm moving on ,

Tj you are still in the game ! 

Golden when is AF due?


----------



## TJ Islander

so my aim is to ensure that my vagina and CM are in tip top shape to ensure that sperms make it to my fellopian tube.

i need more fertile CM and my pH must be just right. i know evening primrose oil helps (according to the net) and flax seeds. is there anything else? what supplements/foods dou you girls know of?


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4me af is due April 20, so still got 7 days to go.

TJ Islander, I noticed i get really good ewcm when i drink juices. I heard pineapple core rejuvenates uterus lining and after ovulation, keep ur uterus warm because implantation wont happen if u got cold uterus. Also try preseed for extra cm boost!


----------



## Alysse

GoldenRatio said:


> Alysse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alysse said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I am so glad I found this forum! We are ttc baby #1 and AF was supposed to arrive April 7th and still isn't here, but I keep getting BFN :( I had what looked like implantation bleeding early last week (I never spot before my period so fingers crossed). No pms symptoms at all but I am extremely tired, tons of veins on my bbs and I noticed my pee had a strong smell! I thought I was going crazy till I saw this thread :p
> 
> Anyways, I am remaining hopeful that I am one of the few woman who gets her BFP a little later than most!
> 
> Ur symptoms sound so promising! some ppl dont get positive with urine test. I say wait until you are 6-7days late and go for blood test. FX af stays away from u:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I think I will make a doctor's appointment to have the blood test done :) I never thought the wait could make me this obsessed haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Just to shed a little light over ur situation here, i wanna know when was ur ovulation. Did u track ur cycle, by opks or temping? how regular ur cycles are? how was ur last cycle? when did u start ttc?
> 
> Im asking this because same thing happened to me the second cycle that we were ttc. Lets say u have healthy 14day LP then when u ovulate CD14, u get AF in 28days or when u ovulate late as CD20 then u will get af in 34 days. Thats why doctors say, get blood test if you are two weeks late.
> 
> You should definitly get blood test but dont wanna get ur hopes p either:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for the information, that def does shed light on it for me :) we have been tic for two months. I have a 32 day cycle, used to be 28 until I stopped birth control in August of 2015. I am not temping or charting just yet... My boyfriend was in an accident and was told it would be at least six years till he could have kids due to have 3 plus X-rays a day, every day for 41 days. We are at the 6 year make and are waiting for an appointment to check to see if he can have kids. Being in Canada we have to wait for a specialist. So we just decided to try and see what happens. I have been going off of cm for now until we get a def answer, or I do end up pregnant. 

That being said, I tested today and had a squinter, but s pretty decent one. I'm not getting too excited because I know it may mean nothing. I'll test again in the morning and schedule a Drs appointment for next week just in case :)


----------



## Alysse

BabyC4Me said:


> Thanks for the well wishes girls !!!!!
> 
> AF is full blown happening right now. I promise to start the next cycle off with positivity and stress free thinking !
> 
> I legit cried on the way to work today. So sad and depressed about what I could have done wrong.
> 
> Nature has to be in my corner too I guess.
> 
> Anyway ! I'm moving on ,
> 
> Tj you are still in the game !
> 
> Golden when is AF due?

Baby dust your way BabyC4Me!! Hopefully you'll get a BFP this month!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks girlie!!!!! I just needed to cry it out lol

I feel better about it, not gonna rush this process....baby will get here when baby is ready


----------



## greenarcher

Alysse said:


> Thank you for the information, that def does shed light on it for me :) we have been tic for two months. I have a 32 day cycle, used to be 28 until I stopped birth control in August of 2015. I am not temping or charting just yet... My boyfriend was in an accident and was told it would be at least six years till he could have kids due to have 3 plus X-rays a day, every day for 41 days. We are at the 6 year make and are waiting for an appointment to check to see if he can have kids. Being in Canada we have to wait for a specialist. So we just decided to try and see what happens. I have been going off of cm for now until we get a def answer, or I do end up pregnant.
> 
> That being said, I tested today and had a squinter, but s pretty decent one. I'm not getting too excited because I know it may mean nothing. I'll test again in the morning and schedule a Drs appointment for next week just in case :)

Following! Post the squinter ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Alysse said:


> Thank you for the information, that def does shed light on it for me :) we have been tic for two months. I have a 32 day cycle, used to be 28 until I stopped birth control in August of 2015. I am not temping or charting just yet... My boyfriend was in an accident and was told it would be at least six years till he could have kids due to have 3 plus X-rays a day, every day for 41 days. We are at the 6 year make and are waiting for an appointment to check to see if he can have kids. Being in Canada we have to wait for a specialist. So we just decided to try and see what happens. I have been going off of cm for now until we get a def answer, or I do end up pregnant.
> 
> That being said, I tested today and had a squinter, but s pretty decent one. I'm not getting too excited because I know it may mean nothing. I'll test again in the morning and schedule a Drs appointment for next week just in case :)

ahhh im in Canada too and i know exactly what u mean about waiting for specialists! I swear one dermatologist appointment, i had to wait for a year and then she cancelled on me ://

Anyways im glad u got ur line today! im pretty sure it will get darker by tomorrow. Also i must add, late bfps usually turn out to be a boy! Got my fx for u:hugs:


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me sorry to hear about your AF. Your future baby didn't want to have an early winter Birthday. I know how it is. It's hard when you want something so bad. Hang in there. That baby will come when the time is right.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> BabyC4me sorry to hear about your AF. Your future baby didn't want to have an early winter Birthday. I know how it is. It's hard when you want something so bad. Hang in there. That baby will come when the time is right.

Aww! Thanks Bella ! 

You guys are great and very supportive ! 

SO SWEET ! 

I'm staying positive and working on NOT caring this cycle. Since that seems to be the key.


****my birthday is Jan 9. Maybe the baby wants to give me a birthday present lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

8dpo today and did a test this morning with a cheap test and got a clear bfn :cry: so sick of seeing negative tests so i promised myself that i will never test unless af is 7days late! 

DH was like "do you really believe that" hahaha probably not:blush:


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Bella12 said:
> 
> 
> BabyC4me sorry to hear about your AF. Your future baby didn't want to have an early winter Birthday. I know how it is. It's hard when you want something so bad. Hang in there. That baby will come when the time is right.
> 
> Aww! Thanks Bella !
> 
> You guys are great and very supportive !
> 
> SO SWEET !
> 
> I'm staying positive and working on NOT caring this cycle. Since that seems to be the key.
> 
> 
> ****my birthday is Jan 9. Maybe the baby wants to give me a birthday present lolClick to expand...


Awe! *HUGS!!*

I'm sorry! But your baby is going to be perfect which means it's waiting for the absolutely most perfect egg and little swimmer <3 

You are not alone! I remember being soooooooo sad when I found out we weren't. I was so surprised by how sad my hubby was, too. 

Remember, every month our odds of conceiving go up..UP...UUUUP!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TJ Islander

Sorry about that Golden. 
:cry:

the same day i got a BFN, this came out in the papers hers. take a read. definitely motivated me

https://www.jamaicaobserver.com/magazines/allwoman/A-life-of-bounty-after-8-miscarriages_57026


----------



## TJ Islander

hello ladies!
How is everybody doing today????


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> Sorry about that Golden.
> :cry:
> 
> the same day i got a BFN, this came out in the papers hers. take a read. definitely motivated me
> 
> https://www.jamaicaobserver.com/magazines/allwoman/A-life-of-bounty-after-8-miscarriages_57026

ahhh thanks for sharing! i should read more of these kinda aticles, other than peoples mc and still born baby journals. I read on here, this lady lost her daughter 5 days after birth:cry: i literally started crying at work while i was reading it. so sad. 

I hav been super emo, probably af is on its way :cry:

How are u doing today?


----------



## Bella12

Thanks for the positive read! 

My AF isn't due for 11 or 12 days. So I'm just waiting and waiting. Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

AF due yesterday. still no sign of her. i had cramps yesterday. none now. also i have white pasty discharge...hmmm AF is never late tho. its usually on time or a day early so....


----------



## Bella12

TJ Islander said:


> AF due yesterday. still no sign of her. i had cramps yesterday. none now. also i have white pasty discharge...hmmm AF is never late tho. its usually on time or a day early so....


That's very exciting! Possible baby on board!! Keep me posted.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> AF due yesterday. still no sign of her. i had cramps yesterday. none now. also i have white pasty discharge...hmmm AF is never late tho. its usually on time or a day early so....

Oh man! You very well could be the first of us to get a BFP!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> AF due yesterday. still no sign of her. i had cramps yesterday. none now. also i have white pasty discharge...hmmm AF is never late tho. its usually on time or a day early so....

I hope af stays away from u hun!! Keep us posted

10dpo today, no symptoms but I was vomitting all night yesterday so DH thinks I'm pregnant lol


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> AF due yesterday. still no sign of her. i had cramps yesterday. none now. also i have white pasty discharge...hmmm AF is never late tho. its usually on time or a day early so....
> 
> I hope af stays away from u hun!! Keep us posted
> 
> 10dpo today, no symptoms but I was vomitting all night yesterday so DH thinks I'm pregnant lolClick to expand...

Thanks guys. im soooo stoked. my DH says stop thinking about it. ive been in bed all day daydreaming. every 5 mins i check my discharge. im so nervous and excited. :happydance: but i really want to keep a level head to avoid any great disappointment. i will keep you updated!


----------



## TJ Islander

:cry::cry::cry: so bad news. i spotted today.it was in that same white discharge. it kinda stopped. of course i bawled again and i went to buy chicken sandwich and ice cream. DH really tried to comfort me so i dont feel so bad now. but somehow i still...i dunno...im just holding on to the 1% hope that its not AF. until i see real AF then i will give up.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> :cry::cry::cry: so bad news. i spotted today.it was in that same white discharge. it kinda stopped. of course i bawled again and i went to buy chicken sandwich and ice cream. DH really tried to comfort me so i dont feel so bad now. but somehow i still...i dunno...im just holding on to the 1% hope that its not AF. until i see real AF then i will give up.

Aweeee. I hope it's not AF. I know exactly how you feel. I had every single stinking symptom. I mean, it was absolutely undeniable that I was pregnant. 

Aaaaand. No. I was so heartbroken when AF showed. It's funny. My 1st child (and only so far!) was an absolute oops 8 years ago. Who knew that actually TRYING to have a child would be so difficult. 

Keep your chin up! As I told BabyC, your body knows how to make a perfect baby - so if it didn't happen this month, it just means that it's waiting for the right little nugget to come along :) <3


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks Puma !!!! Def great words to share with us in this crazy time of trying so hard !!!! 

I have been so chilled this month so far. CD5. Period is over. And I feel so relaxed and "Watever " about it. 

Good luck Tj. I'm sure like Puma said. Whatever happens. Happens. And you move forward with positivity.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry to hear that af got u TJ, keep us posted of it was spotting or af. 

I had pink spotting yesterday too but I got uti symptoms since 2dpo so not sure what's up. 11dpo today and I will text tom morning if that pink spotting was ib then I should get positive by tom.


----------



## WannabeaMama1

I've been following you ladies for about a week now! So, I thought maybe I should chime in! I've been TTC since January so I'm on cycle #4! My SO and I decided back in Oct of last year to start trying, I was on the Implanon implant and had it removed in December 2015. I'm so very excited for this journey of conceiving my first bundle of joy! It not happening as fast as I'd hoped, but that's all part of it, right? I'm completely obsessed with Google and reading forums and looking at baby stuff! I haven't used OPKs, but you ladies have Mr convinced that I need to get some because I religiously take HPTs! I should be testing on May 7th! My birthday is May 5th so it would be a great late birthday present to get a BFP! 

GL and baby dust to all you awesome mommy's to be!


----------



## puma1986

WannabeaMama1 said:


> I've been following you ladies for about a week now! So, I thought maybe I should chime in! I've been TTC since January so I'm on cycle #4! My SO and I decided back in Oct of last year to start trying, I was on the Implanon implant and had it removed in December 2015. I'm so very excited for this journey of conceiving my first bundle of joy! It not happening as fast as I'd hoped, but that's all part of it, right? I'm completely obsessed with Google and reading forums and looking at baby stuff! I haven't used OPKs, but you ladies have Mr convinced that I need to get some because I religiously take HPTs! I should be testing on May 7th! My birthday is May 5th so it would be a great late birthday present to get a BFP!
> 
> GL and baby dust to all you awesome mommy's to be!

Hey WannabeaMama! Welcome to our group! I'm excited that you've decided to join us. I think in some sense we are all obsessed! :) I'll be testing on May the 6th! (I'm lying. I'll probably be testing April 30th, May 1,2,3,4,5 & 6th) but the 6th is the day I'm supposed to test! :D 

Definitely keep us updating with all of your symptoms, results, and chitchattyness in the meantime <3


----------



## WannabeaMama1

I am just so anxious! 
I'll probably test all those days too, I just hate seeing BFN! After seeing the negative I always slump down and just feel like I'm not doing any of it right. 

I do have a weird question though because I thought it was strange. I had AF the 6th, 7th, and 8th. It was pretty regular. My AF usually only sticks around for 3 days and is usually pretty regular. We BD for the fun of it on the 11th, 14th, and 15th. I'm not one to track my CM like crazy, but I had a lot of EWCM on the 11th and noticed I was dry on the 13th, 14th, and 15th. I had a little spotting yesterday! I never spot like that and it was a very little bit just when I wiped. Ive also had back pain. So my question for you ladies is, is it possible for me to be PG? I just thought it was so strange. Isn't it to early? Or can you get PG right after your AF


----------



## Bella12

TJ Islander said:


> :cry::cry::cry: so bad news. i spotted today.it was in that same white discharge. it kinda stopped. of course i bawled again and i went to buy chicken sandwich and ice cream. DH really tried to comfort me so i dont feel so bad now. but somehow i still...i dunno...im just holding on to the 1% hope that its not AF. until i see real AF then i will give up.

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling upset today. Don't give up hope. If it's meant to be, it will happen this cycle. Sptoting doesn't mean your out of the game yet. 

Sending baby dust your way.


----------



## Bella12

WannabeaMama1 said:


> I am just so anxious!
> I'll probably test all those days too, I just hate seeing BFN! After seeing the negative I always slump down and just feel like I'm not doing any of it right.
> 
> I do have a weird question though because I thought it was strange. I had AF the 6th, 7th, and 8th. It was pretty regular. My AF usually only sticks around for 3 days and is usually pretty regular. We BD for the fun of it on the 11th, 14th, and 15th. I'm not one to track my CM like crazy, but I had a lot of EWCM on the 11th and noticed I was dry on the 13th, 14th, and 15th. I had a little spotting yesterday! I never spot like that and it was a very little bit just when I wiped. Ive also had back pain. So my question for you ladies is, is it possible for me to be PG? I just thought it was so strange. Isn't it to early? Or can you get PG right after your AF

Welcome Wannabe mamma!

I'm glad you decided to post with us! 

As for being pregnant, are your cycles regular? Anything could be possible. I hope you are pregnant! That would be very exciting! 

If you are not pregnant, any chance you could have uti? I just had one with similar symptoms to what you described.


----------



## WannabeaMama1

Thanks Bella! I'm also very glad I'm posting with you lovely ladies! 

My cycles have been pretty regular since I got off Implanon in December of last year. My cycles are 32-33 days long but have been that way since I got off of BC. 
It could possibly be a UTI. I haven't had one in so long I didn't think that could be a possibility! 
Thanks Bella! I'll keep that in mind! Still hoping for a BFP! Maybe I'm just symptom spotting before there is any symptoms to spot! He he! 

What cycle are you on with TTC?


----------



## Bella12

Wannabeamamma this is my first month trying. The original plan was to wait until the summer but after chatting with the doc I decided to try sooner. After I had my son, I became very sick and had lots of surgeries. So I may or may not be able to get pregnant. If I can get pregnant, I'm at an increased risk of escopic pregnancy due to scar tissue. 

So I'm just trying to pretend I'm normal and have the same odds as my old self. The doctors said we won't know for sure until I try.

The tww is killing me. I still have 9 days to go before I can test. I'm definitely giving myself imaginary symptoms. I'm just so excited and scarred at the same time. 

I hope you get that BFP soon! I would be very happy for you.


----------



## WannabeaMama1

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you're all well now!
How old is your son?

The TWW is the worst! I have the hardest time waiting and being patient! 
I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you! Its in the stars for us! I just know it! 

I give myself imaginary symptoms all the time! I'm like, " this is it! This will be the month I get a BFP... Oh wait... Just gas! " hahah!


----------



## Bella12

WannabeaMama1 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you're all well now!
> How old is your son?
> 
> The TWW is the worst! I have the hardest time waiting and being patient!
> I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you! Its in the stars for us! I just know it!
> 
> I give myself imaginary symptoms all the time! I'm like, " this is it! This will be the month I get a BFP... Oh wait... Just gas! " hahah!

My son is just a few months shy of being 2 years old. (Almost 22 months old)

How is everybody doing today? Any new developments?


----------



## TJ Islander

hey everyone! welcome Wannabeamom :)

Ye im so out of it. AF like crazy. as i said, im working in my EWCM. its been a while i havent seen that. so im taking my evening primrose and omega 3. i want to check the pharmacy to see if they have L-arginine. im also going to stock up on green tea. 

also, im never testing again til im 5 days late. that BFN is too devastating. and i need to stop day dreaming about babies. last night i dreamt about babies for the whole night!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Welcome wannabmama!!!!! We are a great group of ladies and we always support each other even when the BFPs don't show and we lose our minds lol 

Would luck waiting this cycle! 

Tj sorry about AF coming. I was in the same boat last week. Cried like a baby when that witch showed up. 

I'm on CD7 and working on BDing every other day and not doing anything else. No OPKs. No testing. No nothing. 

The BFNs are devastating. 5 days late sounds like a good idea ! I'm with you !


----------



## GoldenRatio

13dpo spotting:cry::cry::cry: seems like im never gonna see the second line. Thanks to pcos, cant even eat icecream to feel better:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: Sorry Golden. Any chance it could be IB instead of AF?


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> :hugs: Sorry Golden. Any chance it could be IB instead of AF?

Thanks hun!
I usually dont spot before af but every cycle is different to drive me crazy ha:blush: 

It was brown when i wiped but then when i checked cp, it was still closed and there was no blood around cervix or with cm. 2 hours later, i went to put in a tampon but there was nothing. Either af is coming slowly or ib. I really hope its ib:shy:


----------



## greenarcher

Hmm closed cervix is a good sign I think! 

FX for you!


----------



## TJ Islander

good luck Golden.
one question tho. i have a friend with pcos. since recently she has been having infections every month after her period. nothing works for her. she was using boric acid for a while and then got a bad reaction to it. does anyone know any home remedies or foods she can try??? its really frustrating her.


----------



## Bella12

Sorry to here Golden.:( 

Until your period arrives, I'd try to stay optimistic if you can. I'm sure stress and being upset will not help. You never know. Miracles do happen. 

A friend of mine with pycos really wanted a baby and tried to conceive for over a year. End product a beautiful baby boy. 

TJ 
I don't know what meds my friend is on but I know the doctor has prescribed different things because she struggles just to get her period to come regularly. She also has a special diet because of it. (She might be doing gluten free.) I'll ask her.


----------



## TJ Islander

Bella12 said:


> Sorry to here Golden.:(
> 
> Until your period arrives, I'd try to stay optimistic if you can. I'm sure stress and being upset will not help. You never know. Miracles do happen.
> 
> A friend of mine with pycos really wanted a baby and tried to conceive for over a year. End product a beautiful baby boy.
> 
> TJ
> I don't know what meds my friend is on but I know the doctor has prescribed different things because she struggles just to get her period to come regularly. She also has a special diet because of it. (She might be doing gluten free.) I'll ask her.


my friend has to exercise and keep her weight down for her period to come but every time it come she gets a bacterial infection. she's from Trinidad and the docs there cant help. she's here in jamaica for school and the docs here not helping either. i feel frustrated for her. 

ask your friend what medication she usesor if she even has those issues.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> good luck Golden.
> one question tho. i have a friend with pcos. since recently she has been having infections every month after her period. nothing works for her. she was using boric acid for a while and then got a bad reaction to it. does anyone know any home remedies or foods she can try??? its really frustrating her.

I changed my diet and started drinking more water so I don't get infections that often. Cranberry juice is the only remedy that works for me.

I do pcos diet, no refined sugar, no refined carbs, no dairy. I also eat gluten free and I'm taking metformin. Vitex and inositol also help regulate cycles but I don't use them anymore since my cycles are regular.


----------



## puma1986

I know I'm not the only person who has a drawer stuffed fuIll of pregnancy tests, ovulation tests, and other baby making paraphernalia LOL!!!!

It was bad. Oh man. I'd be horrified if my husband opened the drawer. It was full of empty boxes. Boxes he wasn't even aware that I had bought. 

And theeeeeeeen. I saw a cute $1 cubby at family dollar! 

Wala! I'm pretty proud of this. As ridiculous as it is. 

Also, the blue pregnancy tests, on Amazon are only $10.00 for a pack of 50!!! And they have really good reviews! :happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/WuNM85y.jpg


----------



## greenarcher

Omg I love your little box! You should decorate it :p

I've been using the blue tests (clinical guard), and I haven't gotten any evaps. No positives either, but yea, they're pretty good.


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow I love that box you put together puma!! My stuff is just scattered all over Lol! It's not the best system


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Omg I love your little box! You should decorate it :p
> 
> I've been using the blue tests (clinical guard), and I haven't gotten any evaps. No positives either, but yea, they're pretty good.

D'awww thanks <3 I have some glitter and mod podge! The possibilities are endless!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Wow I love that box you put together puma!! My stuff is just scattered all over Lol! It's not the best system

Ah ha! I knew I wasn't the only one! <3 

It'll be the best $1 investment ever. How are you feeling missy?!

My husband is on a medication that supposedly lowers his sperm count but he can't come off of it - so we managed to convince my gyno today to do fertility testing on him. 

I don't know how to feel about him :awww: into a cup! And the weird thing... is there aren't any designated rooms for this purpose! They just said, :awww: into a cup and drop it off at the lab at the hospital in 30 minutes or less. 

LOL


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma, my DH had to do it at home and take the cup to the clinic right away. 

I also hav one of those boxes, way bigger tho :blush: I even hav my pee cups in there. 

As of today im 14dpo and no spotting since yesterday morning:shrug:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma, my DH had to do it at home and take the cup to the clinic right away.
> 
> I also hav one of those boxes, way bigger tho :blush: I even hav my pee cups in there.
> 
> As of today im 14dpo and no spotting since yesterday morning:shrug:

LOL! Now I wanna see your box! This is a great way to pass time <3 

Well that is really exciting. Sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> LOL! Now I wanna see your box! This is a great way to pass time <3
> 
> Well that is really exciting. Sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding!

ah im definitly gonna show u my box when i get home :smug:


----------



## puma1986

I also have a really weird random question. 

So, we all have different, varying, cycle lengths. 

Mine is 29 Days.

Generally, a woman will ovulate around 14 days plus or minus 3-4 days. 

Now here's the question. 

My Gyno asked me today if my BB's hurt and get really sore prior to AF. I told her yes, absolutely. She said that THAT is a great sign of ovulation.

Now I'm confused. 

My BB's normally hurt about 5 days before AF begins. 

Does this mean that I'm ovulating when my BB's hurt? And if that's the case, perhaps thats why I continue to get negative OPK's in my so-called "window"? But I feel like 5 days prior to AF beginning is a bit late in my cycle to ovulate. 

What do you guys think? For those who are fully aware of when the ovulate (especially if you've had a kid before) do you BB's hurt then? Or are the two totally unconnected and I'm misunderstanding my Gyno?


----------



## greenarcher

I think she means its a sign that you've ovulated, not that you're ovulating. It takes days for progesterone to build up in your system to a level where it will cause you to have bb symptoms.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> I think she means its a sign that you've ovulated, not that you're ovulating. It takes days for progesterone to build up in your system to a level where it will cause you to have bb symptoms.

Oh, okay! Yes, that totally makes sense. The way she worded it though confused the living hell out of me, though. 

We've been BD'ing every other day since AF ended. I really really really wanna be pregnant! lol! I have a much healthier, not nearly as obsessive outlook as last month, though. I think my husband is thankful for that. 

BabyC4Me and I were both babykins obsessed. Who can help any of us though? Babies are awesome! I can't wait to feel little butterflys turn into big forceful kicks. Squeee. 

I seriously love that I can share in the journey with you ladies. And I will probably cry out of happiness when every single one of you get your BFP! <3:hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> I think she means its a sign that you've ovulated, not that you're ovulating. It takes days for progesterone to build up in your system to a level where it will cause you to have bb symptoms.
> 
> Oh, okay! Yes, that totally makes sense. The way she worded it though confused the living hell out of me, though.
> 
> We've been BD'ing every other day since AF ended. I really really really wanna be pregnant! lol! I have a much healthier, not nearly as obsessive outlook as last month, though. I think my husband is thankful for that.
> 
> BabyC4Me and I were both babykins obsessed. Who can help any of us though? Babies are awesome! I can't wait to feel little butterflys turn into big forceful kicks. Squeee.
> 
> I seriously love that I can share in the journey with you ladies. And I will probably cry out of happiness when every single one of you get your BFP! <3:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: I'm hoping obsession calms down next month for me. Babies are totally awesome, and I love seeing someone I've been following get their BFP! This site is great. <3


----------



## TJ Islander

i thought i was the only one who was really for all the highs and lows (if you consider it that way) of pregnacy :winkwink: i was thinking the same thing yesterday. i want the pain and the labour. i want the sleepless nights. i want all the diaper changing stuff....i just want it. im ready as i will ever be! i want to get pregnant:blush:


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> i thought i was the only one who was really for all the highs and lows (if you consider it that way) of pregnacy :winkwink: i was thinking the same thing yesterday. i want the pain and the labour. i want the sleepless nights. i want all the diaper changing stuff....i just want it. im ready as i will ever be! i want to get pregnant:blush:

SQUEEE. I didn't appreciate the baby time when my son (now 8) was little. I was a single mom doing everything I could to survive. Now, I'm fully prepared, supported by my awesome husband, and I won't take one diaper changing day for granted. <3

BRING IT ON! :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hahahah! ! Bring on the dirty diapers and baby drool! 

Hey ladies ! I took a break from the blogs and in back !!!!

Been reading and catching up !

Puma the box is super cute ! I need to invest in one. I also thought of writing a TTC journal for my soon to be baby when they arrive. Kinda like a pregnancy journal to the baby but also including all the ups and downs of TTC. 

What do you girls think? Is that ...weird ?


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> Hahahah! ! Bring on the dirty diapers and baby drool!
> 
> Hey ladies ! I took a break from the blogs and in back !!!!
> 
> Been reading and catching up !
> 
> Puma the box is super cute ! I need to invest in one. I also thought of writing a TTC journal for my soon to be baby when they arrive. Kinda like a pregnancy journal to the baby but also including all the ups and downs of TTC.
> 
> What do you girls think? Is that ...weird ?

great idea! I was also thinking of doing one as well. it would make a great gift to your child esp if its a girl lol...im definitely doing it


----------



## greenarcher

I think it's a really neat idea as well. I've thought about maybe doing video messages as well, for when they're a teen. Something along the lines like, yea, we were young once, and you coming is going to change everything!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yesterday i was taking my pills and DH said to me if ur kid doesn't appreciate you, i will beat him up (he is sure that its gonna be a boy). So journal could be a good idea to show ur kids the stuff we have been thru to have them. 

Im sure they will be like "mom! why u so obsessed with me"

As of today im 15dpo, no spotting since 13dpo. Got a negative last night with ic, 1 hour help urine so i still hav my hopes p:coffee:


----------



## greenarcher

LOL I would love to see my kid's reaction to that! "Dad said he was gonna beat you up, so you better appreciate me!"

How long is your LP, golden?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually get af on 14dpo so lp is 13-14 days. 

I just checked cp and got bloody cm on my finger :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## greenarcher

Oh no! So sorry to hear :hugs: Damn that witch


----------



## puma1986

LADIES! OMG! I know I'm stupidly excited about this! This didn't happen last month. 

So I've been taking OPK's for the past couple of days and nothing but negatives have been popping up. Even this morning! 

Then out of no where (sorry in advance for the tmi) I felt like really, really turned on. About an hour later (sorry again tmi) I had to go to the bathroom. I went #1 and #2 and when I wiped I noticed it was really, really slippery and transparent. I glanced into the toilet and there was a HUGE glob of EWCM. I don't normally get a ton of this, so was startled to see a ton of it in the toilet. 

I took a shower cause honestly, I just felt slimey and eww. 

I literally was on the verge and grabbing my husband and :sex: on the spot! But, I didn't... (I did tell him I wanted to lmao) His response? "I'm not just a piece of meat, I have feelings and a heart too!" LMFAO

So anyways, I decided to take a OPK again tonight and this popped up after 60 seconds. OMG!!! I'm actually ovulating/or getting ready to? Squeeee. Especially since I had a negative just hours earlier this morning! So glad I've been testing twice a day. So does this mean that I already ovulated or I am getting ready to?

[img]https://i.imgur.com/TB43P2q.jpg[/IMG]

[img]https://i.imgur.com/ZlDSvf0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greenarcher

How exciting! I think it means you're about to! Is your smilie blinking?

Totally not weird to be pumped about this. I know I will be when I get to where you are. Tell your husband you're going to use him however you damn well please. He might be into that ;)


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> LADIES! OMG! I know I'm stupidly excited about this! This didn't happen last month.
> 
> So I've been taking OPK's for the past couple of days and nothing but negatives have been popping up. Even this morning!
> 
> Then out of no where (sorry in advance for the tmi) I felt like really, really turned on. About an hour later (sorry again tmi) I had to go to the bathroom. I went #1 and #2 and when I wiped I noticed it was really, really slippery and transparent. I glanced into the toilet and there was a HUGE glob of EWCM. I don't normally get a ton of this, so was startled to see a ton of it in the toilet.
> 
> I took a shower cause honestly, I just felt slimey and eww.
> 
> I literally was on the verge and grabbing my husband and :sex: on the spot! But, I didn't... (I did tell him I wanted to lmao) His response? "I'm not just a piece of meat, I have feelings and a heart too!" LMFAO
> 
> So anyways, I decided to take a OPK again tonight and this popped up after 60 seconds. OMG!!! I'm actually ovulating/or getting ready to? Squeeee. Especially since I had a negative just hours earlier this morning! So glad I've been testing twice a day. So does this mean that I already ovulated or I am getting ready to?
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/TB43P2q.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/ZlDSvf0.jpg[/IMG]

HAHAHAHAAAA i felt every excitement. i think you should BD RIGHT NOW!!!! i would go crazy too if i saw that. as i said its been a while since i got some ewcm. i used to get a ton as a teenager and in my early -mid twenties..tsk tsk..
but go for it girl! do the dirty asap


----------



## puma1986

The smiley face is solid! :D

It was so funny, I ran into the office with the test in my hand smiling from ear to ear and I think my husband thought it was a positive pregnancy test. 

I had to be like "NO BABY! NOT PREGNANT! OVULATING!" LOL

His birthday is tomorrow! He'll be 33! How awesome will it be if his swimmers and my egg meet up tomorrow <3


----------



## puma1986

> "HAHAHAHAAAA i felt every excitement. i think you should BD RIGHT NOW!!!! i would go crazy too if i saw that. as i said its been a while since i got some ewcm. i used to get a ton as a teenager and in my early -mid twenties..tsk tsk..
> but go for it girl! do the dirty asap"

THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING! He promised me he'll be off the computer soon. We've DTD every other day since AF ended. I think I'm going to demand BD time tonight, tomorrow night, and the following just to be safe!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma!!! I hope you got it on last night !!!!!! 

That's great timing and a wonderful sign of the EWCM!!!! 

That egg is ready and his spermies better be too! 

"Use him however you damn well please !"gotta love the determination on this thread. 

Good luck Hun!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma!!! I hope you got it on last night !!!!!!
> 
> That's great timing and a wonderful sign of the EWCM!!!!
> 
> That egg is ready and his spermies better be too!
> 
> "Use him however you damn well please !"gotta love the determination on this thread.
> 
> Good luck Hun!


We did!!!! If we do get pregnant this month, it's going to be hilarious if we conceived today! His 33rd birthday! And our baby's due date? Would be his mom's birthday. 

Life is weird man lol


----------



## BelleNuit

So exciting to get a long waiting positive OPK!! Good luck puma! Sending baby dust your way :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Life always comes full cycle !!!!

However you look at it


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> We did!!!! If we do get pregnant this month, it's going to be hilarious if we conceived today! His 33rd birthday! And our baby's due date? Would be his mom's birthday.
> 
> Life is weird man lol


Thats amazing puma! fx it works out so you will have a cute story to tell ur kids. 

Over the months that we hav been trying, i noticed that telling DH about ovulation time, really turns him off. He gets stressed and takes hours. Im glad that didnt happen to you guys.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> So exciting to get a long waiting positive OPK!! Good luck puma! Sending baby dust your way :)

Aweee thank you so much <3 I really hope this month is the month! If not, I'm prepared for that letdown, but right now I'm just feeling really hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> We did!!!! If we do get pregnant this month, it's going to be hilarious if we conceived today! His 33rd birthday! And our baby's due date? Would be his mom's birthday.
> 
> Life is weird man lol
> 
> 
> Thats amazing puma! fx it works out so you will have a cute story to tell ur kids.
> 
> Over the months that we hav been trying, i noticed that telling DH about ovulation time, really turns him off. He gets stressed and takes hours. Im glad that didnt happen to you guys.Click to expand...


Interestingly enough it doesn't stress my hubby out. What does though, is me telling him about my symptoms and getting his hopes up. Last month he was completely devastated when he found out that we weren't because I had so many obvious "pregnancy" signs that I'd talk about constantly. So, I've made sure not to talk about symptoms at all. I try to be really careful though, because I definitely don't want him to become turned off. Guys can be so finicky :) This will also be his first biological child and I have to remember that all of this is new and scary to him, too.


----------



## greenarcher

Yea, I'm with you Golden. I don't know how much to tell him because I know he gets performance anxiety. 

Puma - How much do you tell him about your symptoms now? I really just blab everything on here, so I'm not bursting to tell him. I'll let him know if I'm late or crampy, but other than that, I don't give him any info unless he asks (which is like, so when should we be having sex? Are you pregnant yet?) 

But I also haven't really had any new pregnancy symptoms. Only ever cramping and headaches. Sometimes dizziness. Sometimes fatigue, but all of these I have when I'm not thinking I'm pregnant. If my bbs get really tender, I'll probably tell him because that would be brand new for me!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma and Golden, i also worry about how much to tell DH! 

He wants to know certain things, like when my fertile days are, but he doesn't want any of the messy details Lol! 

During the tww he will sometimes ask what my temps are doing, so I'll show him my chart and explain things. I find it really cute!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma I'm with you. 

Hubbie asked me last night "so when is your fertile week ?" I said "I don't know. I haven't been keeping tract like that " 

And that's how I plan to keep it. Def not telling him ovulation time this month. It's stressful enuff already , to have him worried about sex and performance. 

I don't mention baby making at all. GreenArcher I'm the same way. No symptom blabbing unless it's on here. 

FX girls ! Our baby daddies will thank us later


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Puma and Golden, i also worry about how much to tell DH!
> 
> He wants to know certain things, like when my fertile days are, but he doesn't want any of the messy details Lol!
> 
> During the tww he will sometimes ask what my temps are doing, so I'll show him my chart and explain things. I find it really cute!

That is adorable. 

BabyC - I just say that every time we BD is baby making!


----------



## puma1986

Last month I told DH everything. Nausea, crampiness, my abdomen was bloated so I had him feel it. I disclosed all of this information because he seemed really excited about the possibility. 

After we found out that we weren't and he confessed his brokenheartedness and that he couldn't handle the "omg I think I'm pregnant" followed by "I don't feel really pregnant today". I didn't realize how much it was messing with him because he too, really wants a baby. 

So I stopped telling him my symptoms altogether and he started asking me. I told him that I wasn't going to give him false hope because I didn't want to disappoint or upset him. He seemed appreciative, but also bummed out that I wasn't sharing anymore. 

Having said that, I told him that I felt like I was going to "O" a couple days ago. He asked me yesterday morning if I had gotten a positive OPK and I told him that I hadn't. And just a few hours later, I got my positive and immediately ran into our office to tell him obviously ecstatic. 

He seems to be handling it a lot better. I'm trying not to symptom check as much this month as last month. 

We (us ladies) obviously spent a LOT of time thinking about this - how could we not? All of this is going on in OUR body. Having said that, however, I think it's probably best to limit the amount of obsessive conversations we have with our DH's. Men tend to handle "facts" better than "possibilities". When men want a baby, and we have a BFN, guys take it much more difficult than they like to display. In some ways, it makes them feel emasculated. Especially when other guys "accidentally" get their girlfriends/wives/flings pregnant. 

At the end of the day though, you have to determine you own DH's level of comfort when discussing these things :) :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Very good point, Puma. Did you end up O'ing yesterday? Did you get another positive today? Should we consider you 1 DPO? Do you temp?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I used to tell DH about my symptoms but he always said stop googling, u are not pregnant. So i have been playing cool, even i have symptom or feel pregnant, i just tell him that i dont hav any symptoms n no pregnancy again. But now he started to symptom spot. Guys are so interesting sometimes. 

CD2 cramps are deadly...! plus i had 4 chocolate bars and a bottle of wine last night so i feel a little hangover today. All im gonna say is "TGIF" !!!!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Very good point, Puma. Did you end up O'ing yesterday? Did you get another positive today? Should we consider you 1 DPO? Do you temp?

I don't temp. I probably should if we don't get up conceiving this month. I took another Ovulation test today and got another smiley face. The line was way darker, too. Does this mean today is my peak day? Have I already ovulated? Everything online says you could ovulate as soon as 12 hours after you get your positive. I'm not really sure. The past two days I've been sort of cramping but not localized to specifically the left or right side. Sometimes I get twinges on my left side, and then a couple hours later on my right. 

What do you guys think?

https://i.imgur.com/u1v1lmB.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greenarcher

I would say today, your result is positive, so you should O in the next 12-36 hours. The only thing that gives me pause is that your control line is so light! Is the smilie blinking yet?


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> I woud say today, your result is positive, so you should O in the next 12-36 hours. The only thing that gives me pause is that your control line is so light! Is the smilie blinking yet?

Yesterday I literally went from NEGATIVE to holy crap tons of EWCM and a solid smiley face.6 hours later This morning I still had a solid smiley face and the line was darker. It never once blinked. It was crazy. This is why I'm a bit confused as to when it would or could have taken place.


----------



## GoldenRatio

What time did u do the last opk? I dont think its fully positive yet, thats why u didnt get blinky. Bit more darker, i would say positive. 

I would BD tonight and two more nights for sure.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:
 

> What time did u do the last opk? I dont think its fully positive yet, thats why u didnt get blinky. Bit more darker, i would say positive.
> 
> I would BD tonight and two more nights for sure.

Golden Ratio - Interesting. It was my understanding that blinky meant you were coming up on it but hadn't reached it yet? Perhaps the picture I took didn't show the darkness of the line. I think it's pretty dark. Here's a better picture. I took this mornings test at 745am - about 12 hours after I took my last one (shown in this photo above - which also gave me a solid smiley)



EDIT: THANKS everyone for your opinions. I don't have much experience with positive OPK's so your experience is super helpful


IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hE9sq0Z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greenarcher

You're right! Blinking is less fertile! I think a few women on here have it the other way around, but I just checked their website:
https://www.clearblueeasy.com/healthcare/clearblue-advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php

I've had it wrong all along! So your last test was definitely positive. The control line is there, and the other line is clearly darker. 

Get to it, momma!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> You're right! Blinking is less fertile! I think a few women on here have it the other way around, but I just checked their website:
> https://www.clearblueeasy.com/healthcare/clearblue-advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php
> 
> I've had it wrong all along! So your last test was definitely positive. The control line is there, and the other line is clearly darker.
> 
> Get to it, momma!

Hooray! I think you're right too! I've read from several women that blinking means extremely fertile but their website does say that solid is extremely fertile.

Either way, at least now we know! :) (By the way! I saw your post in May testers and you and I very well could be ovulating twins!) YOU GOTTA GET ON IT TOO, HUN! :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Lol yes ma'am! Unfortunately, I think he's doing a boys night out tonight. Maybe I'll stay up and surprise him in some fun outfit


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Lol yes ma'am! Unfortunately, I think he's doing a boys night out tonight. Maybe I'll stay up and surprise him in some fun outfit

oOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOOHHHH LA LA! Make it happen C'ptn! :sex: :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry Puma, I think the clear blue i had would blink when it was most fertile but no smiley face when not fertile. I think u have the advanced one. 

From the pic, left one is def positive. When i get my positive, i usually ovulate the next day so BD tonight to have spermies present when ovulation happens. 

Also morning urine s not the best for opks. Afternoon urine is the best time to test. For example in the morning i would get faint line and afternoon i get dark line(positive) but if i test morning to morning, then i would miss the beginning of the surge. I hope i didnt confuse u lol


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry Puma, I think the clear blue i had would blink when it was most fertile but no smiley face when not fertile. I think u have the advanced one.
> 
> From the pic, left one is def positive. When i get my positive, i usually ovulate the next day so BD tonight to have spermies present when ovulation happens.
> 
> Also morning urine s not the best for opks. Afternoon urine is the best time to test. For example in the morning i would get faint line and afternoon i get dark line(positive) but if i test morning to morning, then i would miss the beginning of the surge. I hope i didnt confuse u lol

Eeets okay! :) 

Well then that makes me wonder if my morning one that was negative yesterday was incorrect because I used morning Pee! Hmmmmm. 

You didn't confuse me at all. You're seriously awesome for your help! Thank you so much <3 

How are you feeling anyways?!


----------



## puma1986

On a completely random off-note, I ordered the 50 pack of pregnancy tests for clinical guard- and they shorted me a few so I e-mailed them. (Not a huge deal, the 50 only cost me 10 bucks on Amazon) lol 

Anyhow, they e-mailed me back and said they'd send me the ones they missed. Today I got a package with 10 pregnancy tests and 10 ovulation tests from them! AWE. I was so excited. They definitely rock!


----------



## greenarcher

I thought they sold them in packs of 40? Regardless, excellent customer service!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> I thought they sold them in packs of 40? Regardless, excellent customer service!

I bought them on Amazon :) They have packs of 20,25,50 and 100! 

https://www.amazon.com/ClinicalGuar...sr=8-1&keywords=clinical+guard+pregnancy+test


----------



## greenarcher

Sure enough! I bought on amazon too, but it was a while ago


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahaha i cant believe u counted them! maybe i should start counting. Just ordered a box of [email protected] brand 50opks and 20hpts for 30CAD. Def cheaper options are out there in states ha!

Im doing well today, got some cramps but im happy to have heavy af. Doctor told me that my 1-2day light afs were not good news. Metformin is fixing that for me tho, last cycle af was 5 days and hopefully i get 5 days this cycle too:happydance:

PS: We are totally chatting on two different thread with greenarcher :blush: so i feel like im repeating myself lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

Good morning ladiesssss!!!!

How is everyone doing????... hoping staying encouraged! I love that i created this thread! It hasnt even been up a month and we have created some great connections on here 

Im on CD11 and have been BDing every other day since CD8...trying to spread out the fun lol

Hubbie does not know when I plan to ovulate and honestly,,,, neither to I!

BUT We are relaxed and care free about it ....anybody have fun plans for the weekend?

Besides testing, BDing, charting and googling? LMAO!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Good morning ladiesssss!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing????... hoping staying encouraged! I love that i created this thread! It hasnt even been up a month and we have created some great connections on here
> 
> Im on CD11 and have been BDing every other day since CD8...trying to spread out the fun lol
> 
> Hubbie does not know when I plan to ovulate and honestly,,,, neither to I!
> 
> BUT We are relaxed and care free about it ....anybody have fun plans for the weekend?
> 
> Besides testing, BDing, charting and googling? LMAO!

I think we plan to do the same! I got a negative opk today so we'll probably BD tonight and take a break. Oi. BD'ing is so much fun but wowza it can be exhausting <3 

I want to take our little boy to do something today. I'm not sure what though! It's been warm but it's also rainy/y. 

What are you ladies allowing yourselves to consume while TTC. I'm a vegetarian (have been for 13 years) and I'm not always so great about making sure I get the protein I need consistently so I've been drinking lots of protein smoothies, eating quinoa, and taking my prenatals and biotin everyday. 

You ladies have anything that is a "go-to" superfood or that you've been eating/drinking more of?


----------



## BlueStar89

&#10084;&#65039; Love this thread. It's so wonderful to know I'm not the only crazy, obsessed wannabe mummy out there. In the tww of my 7th cycle now.


----------



## puma1986

BlueStar89 said:


> &#10084;&#65039; Love this thread. It's so wonderful to know I'm not the only crazy, obsessed wannabe mummy out there. In the tww of my 7th cycle now.

BLUESTAR! <3 Welcome to our group! I'm sending extra FX Dust your way! 7's a lucky number! Please keep us updated while you're in your TWW!


----------



## BlueStar89

Thanks puma. We tried pre~seed for the first time this month. Felt a twinge in my lower abdomen yesterday and I'm quietly hoping this is the start, but also starting to think it'll never happen!


----------



## puma1986

BlueStar89 said:


> Thanks puma. We tried pre~seed for the first time this month. Felt a twinge in my lower abdomen yesterday and I'm quietly hoping this is the start, but also starting to think it'll never happen!

It will! This month I used preseed for the first time, too! I've read lots of awesome reviews on it. Are you following the SMEP plan? (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) - We used it this month and our hopes are high. =)


----------



## BlueStar89

Ive not heard of that.....I'll head over to google now!


----------



## BlueStar89

I think I'll try that next cycle. I haven't got to the OPKs yet, though I think I might need to.


----------



## puma1986

BlueStar89 said:


> Ive not heard of that.....I'll head over to google now!

Basically you BD every other day after AF ends. Once you get your positive OPK, BD for the next 3 days, skip a day, then BD again :)
It maximizes the chances of his little swimmers meeting up with your egg <3


----------



## BlueStar89

Thanks....I might wait a few days just to see what happens, and then I think I might need to go shopping. I don't trust that this is my month (I don't think any month will be until I finally see that extra line) but don't want to spend a load of money until I know for sure!


----------



## puma1986

BlueStar89 said:


> Thanks....I might wait a few days just to see what happens, and then I think I might need to go shopping. I don't trlust that this is my month (I don't think any month will be until I finally see that extra line) but i don't want to spend a load of money until I know for sure!

If you buy from Amazon, just search for clinical guard OPK or clinical guard Pregnancy tests. They are super cheap and accurate. ($10 for 50)


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> Good morning ladiesssss!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing????... hoping staying encouraged! I love that i created this thread! It hasnt even been up a month and we have created some great connections on here
> 
> Im on CD11 and have been BDing every other day since CD8...trying to spread out the fun lol
> 
> Hubbie does not know when I plan to ovulate and honestly,,,, neither to I!
> 
> BUT We are relaxed and care free about it ....anybody have fun plans for the weekend?
> 
> Besides testing, BDing, charting and googling? LMAO!

Hello ladies! I'm back! I was catching up with the post. I also use the same opk and Pt from amazon. You can't go wrong. I don't count mine either. 

AF is due on 4 days. I've been trying to stay away from Google while I wait. Other than that, I think I'm sick. I have a nasty cold along with period symptoms (cramping and bt). I don't feel like this is going to be my month to get a BFP. Sadly, my body is saying, period get here so I can feel better. 

I am also happy you created this page! 

As for when you ovulate, Babycforme, are you using the ovulation strips once or twice a day? I used mine one a day until my app said I was a few days out. Then I switched and started using them once first thing in the morning and once in the late afternoon. 

I hope everybody is doing well and staying positive! Baby dust to all!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladiesssss!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing????... hoping staying encouraged! I love that i created this thread! It hasnt even been up a month and we have created some great connections on here
> 
> Im on CD11 and have been BDing every other day since CD8...trying to spread out the fun lol
> 
> Hubbie does not know when I plan to ovulate and honestly,,,, neither to I!
> 
> BUT We are relaxed and care free about it ....anybody have fun plans for the weekend?
> 
> Besides testing, BDing, charting and googling? LMAO!
> 
> Hello ladies! I'm back! I was catching up with the post. I also use the same opk and Pt from amazon. You can't go wrong. I don't count mine either.
> 
> AF is due on 4 days. I've been trying to stay away from Google while I wait. Other than that, I think I'm sick. I have a nasty cold along with period symptoms (cramping and bt). I don't feel like this is going to be my month to get a BFP. Sadly, my body is saying, period get here so I can feel better.
> 
> I am also happy you created this page!
> 
> As for when you ovulate, Babycforme, are you using the ovulation strips once or twice a day? I used mine one a day until my app said I was a few days out. Then I switched and started using them once first thing in the morning and once in the late afternoon.
> 
> I hope everybody is doing well and staying positive! Baby dust to all!Click to expand...




Hey girl !

I didn't use OPKs this month. I used them last month and was furious when I didn't get preggo. I got a positive and everything. BDed everyday of the fertile window. And nothing. 

So I'm taking a no testing. Not tracking approach and just BDing every other day or when we get the urge. All the testing really makes me obssessed and TYPE A which doesn't help at all ! 


Welcome BlueStar ! Good luck this month !


----------



## TJ Islander

hi everyone! welcome to our newest members. im on CD8 watching and waiting just checking in


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> hi everyone! welcome to our newest members. im on CD8 watching and waiting just checking in

Hey TJ. ! Welcome back !!!!

What approach are you taking this month ? 

SMEP? BD daily during fertile week ?

NTNP?


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me I like your new approach! I wish you the best of luck! I wish I had taken that approach this past month. I can't seem to keep myself away from googling random stuff. 

Welcome bluestar!

Welcome back TJ!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! I can't really get on here during weekends. We are doing our landscaping, so much work:(( 

I'm CD4 today, af ended today. Here is my game plan for this month!
SMEP as usual, gonna get back to temping and will start opks CD8. 

Taking Folic acid, Vitamin D, Saw Palmetto and Metformin. 
Following gluten free low carb diet, no sugar, no dairy. 
Gonna focus on eating more yam and pineapple to nourish my uterus :D 

My last cycle before doc appointment to get clomid, hopefully I will not need clomid.


----------



## greenarcher

Never heard of pineapple and yam! Neat! Best of luck, Golden!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I'm super type A , Bella. So being off google. YouTube. And my Ovia app is the best plan for me to remain relaxed. 

I hope it pays off !


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! welcome to our newest members. im on CD8 watching and waiting just checking in
> 
> Hey TJ. ! Welcome back !!!!
> 
> What approach are you taking this month ?
> 
> SMEP? BD daily during fertile week ?
> 
> NTNP?Click to expand...

well i have an appointment today at the gynae. just to check up. i want to make sure i dont have any infections or anything. i have no plans really. i had a heart to heart with hubby the other day. told him my fears an he said he will try to be more understanding. good luck every one:hugs:


----------



## puma1986

Queue Jeopardy Music. 

Yep. That's about how I feel.

3DPO and minor cramping. Still a lot of CM. Kind of odd - but could be leftover from O day. 

I don't ever read any BFP stories from Cycle #2. Always 1 or 3 or 4,5,6,7,8,9,10 and so on. I wonder why this is. Odd. 

Le'waiting is boring. I wish it were easy, ya know? "Oh hey! We didn't hit the jackpot this month *summon magical powers to instantaneously activate AF". 

But nooooooooooo. Instead we get to wait for two weeks. It's a step program really.

Step 1 - Decide to have a baby :happydance:
Step 2 - Try to have a baby :sex:
Step 3 - Become super obsessed and excited symptom spotting every little thing. 
Step 4 - Convince yourself you're pregnant.
Step 5 - Find our you're not. Pout. Cry. Wonder why it didn't happen. 
Step 6 - Drink wine. Lots of wine. And some candy. Curse at AF. 
Step 7 - Start a fresh new cycle more eager and prepared than before. 
Step 8 - Repeat steps 1-7 but convince yourself that you're going to be more casual. Less emotional. More in charge. Eat healthier. Take more vitamins. Stick your butt into the air while doing acrobatics for no less than 30 minute after *the* baby dance. 
Step 9 - Repeat steps 1-8 until you obtain your BFP. 


I dont like step programs. I wish it were something like "do the bd with your DH 20 days in a row, do 1,000 jumping jacks and yodel from your rooftop while simultaneously balancing tomatoes and pine cones on your nose"..... THAT.... well that would be easier than the TWW. 

C'est la vie. Lots of FX to all the lovely ladies in our thread.


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me I think it will help. If nothing else it has to be better on body and brain. I'm going to try to give up Internet searches too! 

Puma I agree with you. I was looking at it in levels. Level one get pregnant 
Level 2 stay pregnant ( see ultrasound showing baby implanted in uterus and not tube)
Level 3 make it pay mc phase

My period is due tomorrow or Wednesday. So I'm definitely at step 4.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma ! Loved the step program ! 

Def me during this TTC phase of my late twenties. 

Question !!!!!

I'm on CD 13 and my fertile week started today. 

We BDed today and when I went to go wipe, it was some light pink blood in the moisture (TMI SORRY !). 

The sex wasn't painful or uncomfortable at all. 

Anyone know what this means ???? Possible soon-to-be ovulation ?

HELP!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma ! Loved the step program !
> 
> Def me during this TTC phase of my late twenties.
> 
> Question !!!!!
> 
> I'm on CD 13 and my fertile week started today.
> 
> We BDed today and when I went to go wipe, it was some light pink blood in the moisture (TMI SORRY !).
> 
> The sex wasn't painful or uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Anyone know what this means ???? Possible soon-to-be ovulation ?
> 
> HELP!

Was the blood immediately or following the BD? Or later on?


----------



## TJ Islander

loved that post puma.lol


----------



## Bella12

Now I'm at step 4.5. According to my app my period is due today. Usually my it's pretty accurate, maybe off by a day. I tested this am and got a BFN:nope: test says at this point if should be 99% accurate. 

Step 4.5 when you try to convince yourself a BFN doesn't mean your definitely not pregnant and you try to keep hope alive.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> loved that post puma.lol

<3


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Now I'm at step 4.5. According to my app my period is due today. Usually my it's pretty accurate, maybe off by a day. I tested this am and got a BFN:nope: test says at this point if should be 99% accurate.
> 
> Step 4.5 when you try to convince yourself a BFN doesn't mean your definitely not pregnant and you try to keep hope alive.

Lol 4.5 I like this. We will officially add step 4.5 to our step program. 

I'm keeping hope alive for you too!! There's still a chance!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Puma ! Loved the step program !
> 
> Def me during this TTC phase of my late twenties.
> 
> Question !!!!!
> 
> I'm on CD 13 and my fertile week started today.
> 
> We BDed today and when I went to go wipe, it was some light pink blood in the moisture (TMI SORRY !).
> 
> The sex wasn't painful or uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Anyone know what this means ???? Possible soon-to-be ovulation ?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Was the blood immediately or following the BD? Or later on?Click to expand...


It was 20 mins after sex I wiped and it was there.


----------



## greenarcher

Baby C, could be O, or rough bd!

Bella, it's more like 85%, not 99, so the odds, while not great, are still better than you think!

Puma, 3DPO, and step 3 with you! When are you testing again?


----------



## Bella12

Ugh. Officially step 5. AF is here full force. No spotting or coming on slow. Just BAM. AF here. Did you miss me?

I guess it's time for a new plan. So sad. I'm in my early 30s so I fear I waited to long to have a big family.

I'll look forward to reading your successful journeys! One of us and hopefully lots of us should get pregnant this cycle.


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Puma ! Loved the step program !
> 
> Def me during this TTC phase of my late twenties.
> 
> Question !!!!!
> 
> I'm on CD 13 and my fertile week started today.
> 
> We BDed today and when I went to go wipe, it was some light pink blood in the moisture (TMI SORRY !).
> 
> The sex wasn't painful or uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Anyone know what this means ???? Possible soon-to-be ovulation ?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Was the blood immediately or following the BD? Or later on?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 20 mins after sex I wiped and it was there.Click to expand...

Rough BD or implantation. I remember you're not doing opks this cycle so fingers crossed it was the O!!!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Baby C, could be O, or rough bd!
> 
> Bella, it's more like 85%, not 99, so the odds, while not great, are still better than you think!
> 
> Puma, 3DPO, and step 3 with you! When are you testing again?

Technically I think we can get a positive as early as Monday on a FRER. I'll probably start testing on Saturday. :) you?


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Ugh. Officially step 5. AF is here full force. No spotting or coming on slow. Just BAM. AF here. Did you miss me?
> 
> I guess it's time for a new plan. So sad. I'm in my early 30s so I fear I waited to long to have a big family.
> 
> I'll look forward to reading your successful journeys! One of us and hopefully lots of us should get pregnant this cycle.

Aweeeee I'm sorry Ms. Bella! At least you're healthy enough to have a healthy AF! And start fresh again. My heart is sad for you. I'm 29 and turn 30 this year. My son was a total unplanned happening 8 years ago. Actually trying to have a baby is tough business, man. But when we do get our BFP it'll make that moment that much sweeter! Early 30s isn't too old at all! :)


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry to hear Bella :hugs: but I'm with Puma. Early 30s is not too late. I'm 29 (30 in Sept) as well, Puma! I'm working on having our first, and I want to have 3 or 4 kids. So really, you're okay! They'll be close together, but that's alright. More fun that way.


----------



## Bella12

Thank you ladies! :hugs:

I would also like 3 or 4 kiddos. I am thankful I have my son, but I don't want him to be an only child. In my early 20s, I was thinking about school and work and getting where I wanted to be professionally. Kiddos were not on my mind. I decided I wanted kids and conceived my son pretty easily(2 month trying). However, illness struck when my son was 2 weeks old that landed me in the ICU for a month and hospital for 6 weeks total. I was told my fertility would most like be affected due to scar tissue. SO seeing AF peek her head brought back all the pain of the surgeries and the reality that may be. No more kiddos for me. 


New development.... I am so confused. :shrug: 
I tested this morning (6AM) BFN and Sadness.
Then around 10:00AM, super sadness because period cramping started and AF bleeding came on full force. 

Well I just went to the bathroom (2:00pm) and I am barely bleeding. It is light pink when I wipe. What the heck is happening to me? It is too late for IB which happens 6-12 DPO. I'm at 14 I think. 

So now I don't know what is wrong with me. I thought if I had to get my AF at least it was a bright healthy color and on time. I still have period cramping so I guess if my period doesn't kick back in, I'll be headed in to see the doctor. ugh. 

Puma, I hope you get that BFP on Saturday! It would be an early mother's day present.


----------



## greenarcher

How frustrating! I've had AF start and stop once or twice, but its not the norm. It happens. I hope you don't have to see the doctor, but if you do, you'll at least get some answers. 

Puma, yay for Saturday! I'll probably start Saturday too, and use a FRER monday morning.


----------



## TJ Islander

sorry guys but remember to keep the faith! Im 29 too. i will be 30 in january.

i went to the gynae yesterday and told her abt my CM so im to take a fertility test on CD21 to see if i ovulated. also she picked up BV as i had suspected a mild case. so i took some oral meds today and im supposed to be on inserts for the next 7 days.
:wacko:

My only worry is O day is coming up. will the antibiotics in my vagina kill off spermies?? the doc told me to try and the test would pick up if im preggers on day 21. she;s one of the best so i trust her.:shrug:


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Sorry to hear Bella :hugs: but I'm with Puma. Early 30s is not too late. I'm 29 (30 in Sept) as well, Puma! I'm working on having our first, and I want to have 3 or 4 kids. So really, you're okay! They'll be close together, but that's alright. More fun that way.

My birthday is in November! You're only two months older! Perhaps this is why you're my ovulating twin. How friggin' awesome man. <3


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Thank you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> I would also like 3 or 4 kiddos. I am thankful I have my son, but I don't want him to be an only child. In my early 20s, I was thinking about school and work and getting where I wanted to be professionally. Kiddos were not on my mind. I decided I wanted kids and conceived my son pretty easily(2 month trying). However, illness struck when my son was 2 weeks old that landed me in the ICU for a month and hospital for 6 weeks total. I was told my fertility would most like be affected due to scar tissue. SO seeing AF peek her head brought back all the pain of the surgeries and the reality that may be. No more kiddos for me.
> 
> 
> New development.... I am so confused. :shrug:
> I tested this morning (6AM) BFN and Sadness.
> Then around 10:00AM, super sadness because period cramping started and AF bleeding came on full force.
> 
> Well I just went to the bathroom (2:00pm) and I am barely bleeding. It is light pink when I wipe. What the heck is happening to me? It is too late for IB which happens 6-12 DPO. I'm at 14 I think.
> 
> So now I don't know what is wrong with me. I thought if I had to get my AF at least it was a bright healthy color and on time. I still have period cramping so I guess if my period doesn't kick back in, I'll be headed in to see the doctor. ugh.
> 
> Puma, I hope you get that BFP on Saturday! It would be an early mother's day present.

, 

Woah, that is very weird indeed. Maybe your sadness scared her away LOL! It just might be late implantation bleeding, too! How awesome would that be! <3

And thank you! I really do hope this cycle is the one. If not though, I'm prepared! And I'll have a bottle of wine and some eggplant parm and a pumpkin pie awaiting my sadness LOL!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> sorry guys but remember to keep the faith! Im 29 too. i will be 30 in january.
> 
> i went to the gynae yesterday and told her abt my CM so im to take a fertility test on CD21 to see if i ovulated. also she picked up BV as i had suspected a mild case. so i took some oral meds today and im supposed to be on inserts for the next 7 days.
> :wacko:
> 
> My only worry is O day is coming up. will the antibiotics in my vagina kill off spermies?? the doc told me to try and the test would pick up if im preggers on day 21. she;s one of the best so i trust her.:shrug:

Lol! You me and Green Archer are all 29. She's two months older than me and I'm two months older than you! Bwahaha

I found this information for pregnancy. 

Some antibiotics commonly considered SAFE for use during pregnancy:

Amoxicillin
Ampicillin
Augmentin
Penicillin
Cephalexin
Clindamycin
Erythromycin

Some antibiotics commonly considered UNSAFE for use during pregnancy:

Bactrim
Ciprofloxacin
Doxycycline
Furadantin
Macrobid
Macrodantin
Minocycline
Septra
Tetracycline

But this is based on already being pregnant. I'll see if I can find anything else.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> How frustrating! I've had AF start and stop once or twice, but its not the norm. It happens. I hope you don't have to see the doctor, but if you do, you'll at least get some answers.
> Puma, yay for Saturday! I'll probably start Saturday too, and use a FRER monday morning.

HOORAY!!! Baby dust to the both of us. 

I'm actually really happy that my work sent me to NY for a workshop because I didn't bring any tests and it's forces me not to test before Saturday since I'll be gone until then. Logically, I know there's no way I'd get a pos before then, but it's hard to ward off the temptation ;) 

I'll be excited to test with you and see if either of us get our positive this cycle! :) Or more hilariously, if we both get our pos this month and our ovulating twin status turns into same due date status ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella, i was spotting 10dpo and 13dpo then af came 15dpo, and i never spot before af so i really hoped it was ib. Our bodies can do confusing shit sometimes. I hope urs is ib tho!!

Im glad to hear that u ladies are 30 and wanting 3-4 kids! i thought i was the only one:blush: Im gonna be 28 in June, my next cycle (one with clomid) i will be testing on my bday! got high hopes :coffee:


Anyhow, i think im gonna try guaifenesin for cm. I hav been avoiding the fact that i never get ewcm but i guess i got nothing else to try before clomid. Have any of u tried it??


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear Bella :hugs: but I'm with Puma. Early 30s is not too late. I'm 29 (30 in Sept) as well, Puma! I'm working on having our first, and I want to have 3 or 4 kids. So really, you're okay! They'll be close together, but that's alright. More fun that way.
> 
> My birthday is in November! You're only two months older! Perhaps this is why you're my ovulating twin. How friggin' awesome man. <3Click to expand...

LOL:happydance: awesome. im glad most of us are in the same age range


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Bella, i was spotting 10dpo and 13dpo then af came 15dpo, and i never spot before af so i really hoped it was ib. Our bodies can do confusing shit sometimes. I hope urs is ib tho!!
> 
> Im glad to hear that u ladies are 30 and wanting 3-4 kids! i thought i was the only one:blush: Im gonna be 28 in June, my next cycle (one with clomid) i will be testing on my bday! got high hopes :coffee:
> 
> 
> Anyhow, i think im gonna try guaifenesin for cm. I hav been avoiding the fact that i never get ewcm but i guess i got nothing else to try before clomid. Have any of u tried it??

I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> sorry guys but remember to keep the faith! Im 29 too. i will be 30 in january.
> 
> i went to the gynae yesterday and told her abt my CM so im to take a fertility test on CD21 to see if i ovulated. also she picked up BV as i had suspected a mild case. so i took some oral meds today and im supposed to be on inserts for the next 7 days.
> :wacko:
> 
> My only worry is O day is coming up. will the antibiotics in my vagina kill off spermies?? the doc told me to try and the test would pick up if im preggers on day 21. she;s one of the best so i trust her.:shrug:
> 
> Lol! You me and Green Archer are all 29. She's two months older than me and I'm two months older than you! Bwahaha
> 
> I found this information for pregnancy.
> 
> Some antibiotics commonly considered SAFE for use during pregnancy:
> 
> Amoxicillin
> Ampicillin
> Augmentin
> Penicillin
> Cephalexin
> Clindamycin
> Erythromycin
> 
> Some antibiotics commonly considered UNSAFE for use during pregnancy:
> 
> Bactrim
> Ciprofloxacin
> Doxycycline
> Furadantin
> Macrobid
> Macrodantin
> Minocycline
> Septra
> Tetracycline
> 
> But this is based on already being pregnant. I'll see if I can find anything else.Click to expand...

I got prescribed Gynotran and Fasigyn. I was just wondering antibiotics can affect sperms bc i will still be on gynotran when i ovulate.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me

What cd are u right now? im doing test on CD21 too, and i will see him CD28. He will give me meds regardless since i have pcos. 

So lack of ewcm means no ovulation? i get watery but not much, i think in total i seen ewcm like 3-4 times in my life time lol felt so sad for myself now


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me
> 
> What cd are u right now? im doing test on CD21 too, and i will see him CD28. He will give me meds regardless since i have pcos.
> 
> So lack of ewcm means no ovulation? i get watery but not much, i think in total i seen ewcm like 3-4 times in my life time lol felt so sad for myself nowClick to expand...

Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)

Thats what i thought n have been using preseed since cycle3, no results :cry: btw i just got 2 tubes for $3 each the other day!!! i wonder if they gonna discontinue it:shrug:


----------



## greenarcher

Puma - Eggplant parm sounds freaking delicious... I would love to have a pregnancy buddy! I hope it happens. FX!

TJ - let me know wht your doc ends up prescribing. Do you get watery CM? I don't think antibiotics shouldn't harm sperm once it's in you. I don't have anything to base this off of, more just a guess.

Golden - maybe it was IB, followed by chemical? Or maybe our bodies are just weird. You are NOT the only one! Damn us for wanting a career... going to make being a mom hard. I've never gotten EWCM either, so let me know how it works for you. I might try it as well. 

Dust ladies!


----------



## greenarcher

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)
> 
> Thats what i thought n have been using preseed since cycle3, no results :cry: btw i just got 2 tubes for $3 each the other day!!! i wonder if they gonna discontinue it:shrug:Click to expand...

2 for 3?? Damn, where at?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)
> 
> Thats what i thought n have been using preseed since cycle3, no results :cry: btw i just got 2 tubes for $3 each the other day!!! i wonder if they gonna discontinue it:shrug:Click to expand...

WHAT?! No way?! Where?!?!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm hoping watery will be enough. I figure any sperm that gets through that should be super hardy, and I'll get a bub that sticks.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Green, im sure it wasnt chemical because i tested everyday from 7dpo til CD3 hehe obsessed much. 

Got the preeseeds in Canada, at Shoppers drug mart. Maybe they'r gonna stop carrying it n put it on sale. It was $3 each, 6 for both. That will last me at least a year:happydance::happydance:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Green, im sure it wasnt chemical because i tested everyday from 7dpo til CD3 hehe obsessed much.
> 
> Got the preeseeds in Canada, at Shoppers drug mart. Maybe they'r gonna stop carrying it n put it on sale. It was $3 each, 6 for both. That will last me at least a ye ar:happydance::happydance:

Man! Canada! We need those prices here in the US!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Trust me US is cheaper:coffee: and you cant even find most of the goodies in Canada. I used to order online everything from US but now exchange rate is killing my shopping spirit. 

This was just a luck, I must have prayed so hard that God is helping me out with some preseed lol You should have seen my happy dance when i found them hehe DH was so embarrassed running away from the premises :blush:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Trust me US is cheaper:coffee: and you cant even find most of the goodies in Canada. I used to order online everything from US but now exchange rate is killing my shopping spirit.
> 
> This was just a luck, I must have prayed so hard that God is helping me out with some preseed lol You should have seen my happy dance when i found them hehe DH was so embarrassed running away from the premises :blush:

LMAO!!!! Aweeeeee. I would have done the happy dance with you too over that! How ! :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Are u done BDing? We are doing SMEP too, started little early tho hihihi DH has high libido since we got back from vacation, must be my white ass versus tanned legs :smug::smug: 

Also did u guys hear that tampons cause infertility!!! maybe thats why i couldnt get pregnant


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me
> 
> What cd are u right now? im doing test on CD21 too, and i will see him CD28. He will give me meds regardless since i have pcos.
> 
> So lack of ewcm means no ovulation? i get watery but not much, i think in total i seen ewcm like 3-4 times in my life time lol felt so sad for myself nowClick to expand...

Im on CD10. my CD21 is on May 7.. i think you can ovulate without EWCM. its just that the lack of it isa symptom of anovulation. i used to get ewcm all thru teenage yrs and twenties but for some reason i havent seen it for a while.


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me
> 
> What cd are u right now? im doing test on CD21 too, and i will see him CD28. He will give me meds regardless since i have pcos.
> 
> So lack of ewcm means no ovulation? i get watery but not much, i think in total i seen ewcm like 3-4 times in my life time lol felt so sad for myself nowClick to expand...
> 
> Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)Click to expand...

i would have to get it shipped to where im at. its not sold in my country. and more than likely they dont ship outside the US.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> I have EWCM probs too. thats why my doc is making me do the fertility test on CD21. if im not ovulating she will prescribe somthing for me
> 
> What cd are u right now? im doing test on CD21 too, and i will see him CD28. He will give me meds regardless since i have pcos.
> 
> So lack of ewcm means no ovulation? i get watery but not much, i think in total i seen ewcm like 3-4 times in my life time lol felt so sad for myself nowClick to expand...
> 
> Its okay! Lots of women don't get the EWCM even when they do ovulate! Just pick up some preseed! :)Click to expand...
> 
> i would have to get it shipped to where im at. its not sold in my country. and more than likely they dont ship outside the US.Click to expand...

Aweeeeeee. :( I just spent the last 10 minutes trying to find a way to get preseed to Jamaica! So lame that websites even like Amazon don't ship there. I'm sorry love! :(


----------



## TJ Islander

the only way i could get it is to probably ship to another jamaican shipping company that has a US mailing address or if i have a friend coming home for summer. i could get it shipped to them. will see how it goes


----------



## Bella12

I don't know if I have had EWCM in a long while. I'll have to be more observant. 

Now I am considering buying Preseed. I'm surprised it is hard to get in Jamaica. I would think Amazon would ship everywhere. That is annoying. That means you get to take a vacation to the USA and buy all the preseed you want. 

My period is still acting funky. So I still don't know what is going on. My biggest fear is escopic pregnancy. I thought if I had one, I would have had a BFP but no baby with ultrasound. So hopefully I my AF returns to normal tomorrow and next week I can start the BD again. 

Has anyone tried fertility teas or CoQ10 or anything else? I couldn't help myself. I started googling and researching again :nope: I was trying to come up with a new plan.


----------



## GoldenRatio

We wanna go to Jamaica! Probably September, I should bring u some preseed!! 

Btw is zika virus concern there?


----------



## Bella12

GoldenRatio said:


> Are u done BDing? We are doing SMEP too, started little early tho hihihi DH has high libido since we got back from vacation, must be my white ass versus tanned legs :smug::smug:
> 
> Also did u guys hear that tampons cause infertility!!! maybe thats why i couldnt get pregnant

I have never hear of SMEP. I'll have to google it and check it out.


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> We wanna go to Jamaica! Probably September, I should bring u some preseed!!
> 
> Btw is zika virus concern there?

U should definitely come!!! there has been some cases. about 6 or so confirmed. but the vector control program was stepped up so not much cases or mosquitos around. the zika has actually stalled me for 2 months out of fear but im not worried about it. 

it would be nice if you could visit:happydance:
all you have to do is use repellant to be sure.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Are u done BDing? We are doing SMEP too, started little early tho hihihi DH has high libido since we got back from vacation, must be my white ass versus tanned legs :smug::smug:
> 
> Also did u guys hear that tampons cause infertility!!! maybe thats why i couldnt get pregnant

WTF to the tampon thing !!!

Please tell me this is a late April fools joke.....???


----------



## Orangepie

Hi,
Good luck with it all. I am knew to this how do I start my journal etc? I am starting to ttc all over again after a miscarriage. I love opks they always pinpoint the best time for me. It's good your using them i think they are briliant esp the cheapies.


----------



## Orangepie

How do I post my own thread?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Orangepie said:


> Hi,
> Good luck with it all. I am knew to this how do I start my journal etc? I am starting to ttc all over again after a miscarriage. I love opks they always pinpoint the best time for me. It's good your using them i think they are briliant esp the cheapies.

Good morning Orangepie!!!

Welcome to the thread ! 

How you start your journey is completely up to you and your partner. 
Pick a style of planning / or not planning that works for your schedule and lifestyle. 

Are you planning for your first child after MC?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Also !!!

Puma , Tj and GreenArcher I am also 28 turning 29 in January 

So we are all around the same age. Not too late to start a big family !


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Are u done BDing? We are doing SMEP too, started little early tho hihihi DH has high libido since we got back from vacation, must be my white ass versus tanned legs :smug::smug:
> 
> Also did u guys hear that tampons cause infertility!!! maybe thats why i couldnt get pregnant
> 
> WTF to the tampon thing !!!
> 
> Please tell me this is a late April fools joke.....???Click to expand...

I donno, i saw it online and made me wonder! I hate pads but maybe i will try for couple months


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> We wanna go to Jamaica! Probably September, I should bring u some preseed!!
> 
> Btw is zika virus concern there?
> 
> U should definitely come!!! there has been some cases. about 6 or so confirmed. but the vector control program was stepped up so not much cases or mosquitos around. the zika has actually stalled me for 2 months out of fear but im not worried about it.
> 
> it would be nice if you could visit:happydance:
> all you have to do is use repellant to be sure.Click to expand...

We went to Cuba because we were scared of Zika but i didnt see any mosquitoes there either. I heard there are 2 pregnant ladies in Canada that got Zika during their vacation. So scary!!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> We wanna go to Jamaica! Probably September, I should bring u some preseed!!
> 
> Btw is zika virus concern there?
> 
> U should definitely come!!! there has been some cases. about 6 or so confirmed. but the vector control program was stepped up so not much cases or mosquitos around. the zika has actually stalled me for 2 months out of fear but im not worried about it.
> 
> it would be nice if you could visit:happydance:
> all you have to do is use repellant to be sure.Click to expand...
> 
> We went to Cuba because we were scared of Zika but i didnt see any mosquitoes there either. I heard there are 2 pregnant ladies in Canada that got Zika during their vacation. So scary!!Click to expand...

Ye it is scary and i had to take a break ttc for about 2 months. but the truth is, anything can happen to you while pregnant. but the whole world cant stop having babies out of fear of zika. just be extra careful:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> Ye it is scary and i had to take a break ttc for about 2 months. but the truth is, anything can happen to you while pregnant. but the whole world cant stop having babies out of fear of zika. just be extra careful:thumbup::thumbup:

Exactly, i believe that if its meant to happen it will happen regardless. However, if i get zika during pregnancy then i will never forgive myself. 
I hope they find a vaccination soon.

Did u manage to find preseed? if not maybe try cough meds too?


----------



## Bella12

Hey ladies! 

I'm happy that the zika virus is not airborne. That makes it easier to take precautions. I plan to travel to FL this summer and hope the mosquitoes here don't begin to carry the disease. 

AND my AF is back today! Back to its normal self. So even though I'm sad I'm not puking bc I'm pregnant at least my period was on time and the next round of trying can begin.


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm happy that the zika virus is not airborne. That makes it easier to take precautions. I plan to travel to FL this summer and hope the mosquitoes here don't begin to carry the disease.
> 
> AND my AF is back today! Back to its normal self. So even though I'm sad I'm not puking bc I'm pregnant at least my period was on time and the next round of trying can begin.

Awe! Sorry Bella! But that's a super optimistic way to look at it :) It really is a cleansing process. <3


----------



## puma1986

Well 4 DPO has certainly been interesting. My uterus has been cramping every so lightly throughout the day every day since O day. I feel little twinges here and there. But nothing too different from last month when I was absolutely convinced that we were pregnant. I have been having really weird and vivid dreams. And oh my god. Apple Juice. It's all I can think about. Any. And Every. Apple Juice. 

Oh... and CM. It's not disappeared yet. Last cycle I didn't have anything. Nothing. Nada. But it's weird. For some reason my CM is sticky and YELLOW? I've never had yellow cm. And I don't have any infections. And I'm fully hydrated. Not symptom spotting - just thought it was very weird. Have you ladies had yellow CM?

I have a confession. I bought more pregnancy tests today. WHAT AM I THINKING?! I already have like 70 clinical guard tests. But noooooooo. These are the super pretty ones that tell you how many weeks along you could be. And it's a three pack! On sale! And I really don't have loads of money to be spending on pregnancy tests. I have a problem, ladies. I might need a serious intervention here!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Awwwww! That sucks ! Period is back Bella BUT means that your body is right on time and ready to start a new cycle !

Are you trying anything new this next cycle ?

I'm also traveling to Florida in a couple weeks for Memorial Day Weekend. Def loading up on replant and centrinella candles


----------



## puma1986

puma1986 said:


> Well 4 DPO has certainly been interesting. My uterus has been cramping every so lightly throughout the day every day since O day. I feel little twinges here and there. But nothing too different from last month when I was absolutely convinced that we were pregnant. I have been having really weird and vivid dreams. And oh my god. Apple Juice. It's all I can think about. Any. And Every. Apple Juice.
> 
> Oh... and CM. It's not disappeared yet. Last cycle I didn't have anything. Nothing. Nada. But it's weird. For some reason my CM is sticky and YELLOW? I've never had yellow cm. And I don't have any infections. And I'm fully hydrated. Not symptom spotting - just thought it was very weird. Have you ladies had yellow CM?
> 
> I have a confession. I bought more pregnancy tests today. WHAT AM I THINKING?! I already have like 70 clinical guard tests. But noooooooo. These are the super pretty ones that tell you how many weeks along you could be. And it's a three pack! On sale! And I really don't have loads of money to be spending on pregnancy tests. I have a problem, ladies. I might need a serious intervention here!

AND JUST WHEN I TELL MYSELF IM NOT GOING TO BE OVERLY OPTIMISTIC....

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25452174/tmi_yellow_cm_a_sign_of_implantation

EFF! Hopes are up.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma. Please...hand over your credit card to your Hubbie. Please! Save those coins for da baby! Lol 

You were hilarious. And stay off google
!!!! 

Never had yellow CM unless it was an infection. So maybe it's a good sign. 

FX but....not too crazy. Just ..chilled. 

Are
You relaxed ? Stay relaxed incase you have a sticky bean !


----------



## greenarcher

Bella, glad things are going back to normal for you! Puma, don't listen to them! You'd have bought the tests anyways once you got a positive on a cheap test, so at least they were on sale! ;) :haha: 

4dpo, no symptoms really except craving cold sweets. Juice, fruit, ice cream, popcicles, etc. And ive had a ton of creamy cm too! Not yellow, I don't think. Fx it's a good sign!


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> Awwwww! That sucks ! Period is back Bella BUT means that your body is right on time and ready to start a new cycle !
> 
> Are you trying anything new this next cycle ?
> 
> I'm also traveling to Florida in a couple weeks for Memorial Day Weekend. Def loading up on replant and centrinella candles

The big thing I want to do this cycle is NOT stress, stay away from Google if possible and see if there are any additional supplements I should take. Also, I need to start an exercise routine. I AM LAZY A lately. 

Puma buying one setc of fancy tests is OK. I did the same thing last cycle. I always feel better if it is on sale. Just limit it to one purchase per cycle if you can. Save some $$$$. 70 tests! Wow. You are set for a long time! I thought 20 was a lot. Lol 
Your new nickname will be the testing queen.


----------



## TJ Islander

Bella12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm happy that the zika virus is not airborne. That makes it easier to take precautions. I plan to travel to FL this summer and hope the mosquitoes here don't begin to carry the disease.
> 
> AND my AF is back today! Back to its normal self. So even though I'm sad I'm not puking bc I'm pregnant at least my period was on time and the next round of trying can begin.

oh bummer. all the best!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I can't imagine having 70 tests ready at my finger tips ! I would be testing every day like crazy ! 

But if that is going to help you get thru the month DO IT. DO IT DO IT!!!!

I literally have ONE ASS Frer in my drawer. And that is gonna be the only test I use this month if my period is late. 

That's the only way I am going to remain chilled. 

Bella , when you find some supplements to try let me know. I am also going the relaxed route. No preseed no cups. Just me. My egg and his sperm. (Hopefully )

But having a good supplement never hurt !


----------



## puma1986

So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes!


----------



## puma1986

So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes! hopes aren't high it's early and it could be an evap but need your opinions!


----------



## TJ Islander

eekk!!! on om CD12!!! Already!!!! im so nervous. seems like yesterday i got my BFN. the weeks go by really fast. 

Guess i should try some BD tonight or maybe wait til tomorrow. Im still on those inserts but it usually comes out completely by in the evening. still kinda worried remnants might hurt the spems:cry:


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes!

PUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think this is it girl. i feel this one for u


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes! hopes aren't high it's early and it could be an evap but need your opinions!

OMG POST IMMEDIATELY, O-TWIN!! Must see!!!


----------



## puma1986

So like I said it's super light and it was tough getting my phone camera to focus.....can you guys see it? It's a vertical line over the horizontal line. I'll post another pic of the test opened up too

[URL=https://imgur.com/CZeP9we][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/CZeP9we.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


And here's the inside... Again. Hard to capture and focus. Can definitely see it in person though. The light line is vertical like the darker one. 
[URL=https://imgur.com/npGoDYd][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/npGoDYd.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes !
> 
> PUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think this is it girl. i feel this one for uClick to expand...

Man I really so! But I I know evaps exist so I'm trying to stay rational! Thanks TJ! <3


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 5 dpo today. I think. I got a super super super light line on my pregnancy test  I'm trying to get my phone camera to focus properly so I can take a picture so you guys can see. I need to use your squinter eyes! hopes aren't high it's early and it could be an evap but need your opinions!
> 
> OMG POST IMMEDIATELY, O-TWIN!! Must see!!!Click to expand...

I posted immediately just for you o-twin! :) Please squint and let me know what you think! I just feel like 5 DPO is soooo early. But there's definitely a faint line there.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma !!!! I think I see something. Like seriously. 

Girl you might have made a bean !!!!! Keep us posted. 

5dpo is super early !!!!!! But if it's there. It's there. Keep testing !!!


----------



## Bella12

Very exciting and so early! Keep me posted. I hope that line gets darker in the coming days.


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma !!!! I think I see something. Like seriously.
> 
> Girl you might have made a bean !!!!! Keep us posted.
> 
> 5dpo is super early !!!!!! But if it's there. It's there. Keep testing !!!

Hooray! I am just hoping to goodness it isn't somehow an evap. Normally evaps aren't light blue though. I'll test everyday for the next few days and keep everyone updated. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Very exciting and so early! Keep me posted. I hope that line gets darker in the coming days.

I promise I will! I'm still being extremely cautious with my emotions. I hope it does too! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Bella12

It's because you bought all of pregnancy tests! You have them but won't need them. Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

yep, definitely a faint line there:happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> It's because you bought all of pregnancy tests! You have them but won't need them. Lol

HAHAHAAHAH! She jinxed herself with The 70 tests she bought !

Puma. Mail me some !!!!


----------



## puma1986

Ladies! I promise if I get my BFP this month that I will give away and send out all of my pregnancy tests to you guys to pass on good Karma! <3


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Bella12 said:
> 
> 
> It's because you bought all of pregnancy tests! You have them but won't need them. Lol
> 
> HAHAHAAHAH! She jinxed herself with The 70 tests she bought !
> 
> Puma. Mail me some !!!!Click to expand...

LMAO!!! DON'T BE A BUTTHEAD <3 I'm going to send you some of these 70 tests if I get my BFP!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I don't wanna get ur hopes down but blue dye tests are horrible when it comes to evap. I always get faint line with them. But 5dpo is really early. Keep testing with a pink dye tests. Fx!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

At dinner , Hubbie asked me again when my fertile week is (secretly it started Monday. He has no clue lol ). And I told him that I'm not telling him becuZ he needs to not worry about that and leave it up to nature. 

He's so adorable saying " we never gonna have this baby!...I heard if you don't get excited about it then it happens , right ?"

I cracked up ! 
Men honestly can me just as COOCOO as we are. They just present it differently. We have BDed 

Cd 8, 10,12,13,15

Today is CD16. I don't know when I plan to ovulate. So we are spacing it out. And I feel good about It. 

No anxiety. 

I have a bachelorette party to plan for next week and a lot of reading to catch up on for my book club. Staying busy is key !


So do you girls think I have a chance ?

My cycles are around 28-29 days long


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma I don't wanna get ur hopes down but blue dye tests are horrible when it comes to evap. I always get faint line with them. But 5dpo is really early. Keep testing with a pink dye tests. Fx!!!

No, no, No, I super appreciate this! I don't want to get my hopes up, either! Thanks for your opinion. It could very well be. The only way to know for sure is continue testing. I'm remaining level headed about this, totally. And I appreciate your view, too! Thanks for the dust, love! :happydance:


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> At dinner , Hubbie asked me again when my fertile week is (secretly it started Monday. He has no clue lol ). And I told him that I'm not telling him becuZ he needs to not worry about that and leave it up to nature.
> 
> He's so adorable saying " we never gonna have this baby!...I heard if you don't get excited about it then it happens , right ?"
> 
> I cracked up !
> Men honestly can me just as COOCOO as we are. They just present it differently. We have BDed
> 
> Cd 8, 10,12,13,15
> 
> Today is CD16. I don't know when I plan to ovulate. So we are spacing it out. And I feel good about It.
> 
> No anxiety.
> 
> I have a bachelorette party to plan for next week and a lot of reading to catch up on for my book club. Staying busy is key !
> 
> 
> So do you girls think I have a chance ?
> 
> My cycles are around 28-29 days long

Sounds like you're basically following the SMEP plan which works for a lot of ladies! Thats the plan my hubby and I are doing. And it's nice because it gives you scheduled "break" days and gives him a chance to build up mature spermies! You totally have a chance <3 And your Hubby is adorable. That's awesome. They do totally show it in different ways. 

My DH texted me today and asked me when we would "know". I told him it'd be a minmum of two days from today or a max of 6. His response? 

A TON OF SMILEY FACES. My heart melted :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yassssss!!!! Thanks girl for the encouragement. And having the break in between days allows it to feel more natural and less scientific lol 

Love the smiley faces !!!! He's so giddy !!!!! Are you still doing the YouTube video announcement thing ??? Or is that dead now lol


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Yassssss!!!! Thanks girl for the encouragement. And having the break in between days allows it to feel more natural and less scientific lol
> 
> Love the smiley faces !!!! He's so giddy !!!!! Are you still doing the YouTube video announcement thing ??? Or is that dead now lol

Of course! That's why we are here my dear! <3

It's funny... The other day my husband was like, Puma, I don't want you to do anything special. Just tell me. 

Yeah right. I'll tell him alright, AND it'll be announced in a special intimate way, damnit. It'll be his first biological baby! Of course I'm going to make it special :)

Youtube video - still a possible yes!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Bella, glad things are going back to normal for you! Puma, don't listen to them! You'd have bought the tests anyways once you got a positive on a cheap test, so at least they were on sale! ;) :haha:
> 
> 4dpo, no symptoms really except craving cold sweets. Juice, fruit, ice cream, popcicles, etc. And ive had a ton of creamy cm too! Not yellow, I don't think. Fx it's a good sign!

I HAVE BEEN CRAVING APPLE JUICE!!!! It's all I can think about. FOR 2 DAYS.

And YEAH!!!! My pregnancy test buying addiction will benefit someone, even if it's not me lmao

FX twin!!!! I'm excited to hear your CM is still creamy....


Haha haha. Oh man. To be excited about another womans CM. It truly is a tight bond we ladies have :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

OMG!!!! Lol 

He def is just tryna see this little Sprout and keep it moving. 

The dramatics , he is not tryna deal with. Gotta make it special tho. 

If he likes beer , bring him his beer in a baby bottle with the nipple on it lol. He would die ! Or for dinner. Just put baby food on the plate and see if he figure it out hahahah!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> OMG!!!! Lol
> 
> He def is just tryna see this little Sprout and keep it moving.
> 
> The dramatics , he is not tryna deal with. Gotta make it special tho.
> 
> If he likes beer , bring him his beer in a baby bottle with the nipple on it lol. He would die ! Or for dinner. Just put baby food on the plate and see if he figure it out hahahah!

Dude! What an awesome idea!!!

He hates beer but loves coffee!!!! I can go to Starbucks and ask them to put his mocha frapp in there. Aweeeeeee. How cute! Thanks for the idea <3

Are you still doing the onsie idea?!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Watever you decide , Let me know how that goes ! Hopefully you will be going to Starbucks for that frappe in the next week or so  


And yup. The onesies are stored in my closet wrapped up in my purses where I know he can't find it. He doesn't dare head into that madness. 

Can't wAit to actually show him !


----------



## greenarcher

OMG PUMA I TOTALLY SEE IT!!! AHH!! I can't wait for tomorrow's test! I'll say the same things the other girls have, be careful with blue evaps <3 I really hope it's real!

And yes, getting excited for other's cravings and CM is totally weird, and totally awesome! <3


----------



## TJ Islander

wow...lol im just enjoying the lighthearted banter between us all. my hubbie is also getting in the baby mood, he came home today and said hes reporting for baby making duties. :winkwink::winkwink: 

im def taking it easy this cycle. im trying not to obsess but i spent abt 3 hrs on google today and started reading on how to take care of a new born:blush:

anyway, im gonna stop that. 

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> wow...lol im just enjoying the lighthearted banter between us all. my hubbie is also getting in the baby mood, he came home today and said hes reporting for baby making duties. :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> im def taking it easy this cycle. im trying not to obsess but i spent abt 3 hrs on google today and started reading on how to take care of a new born:blush:
> 
> anyway, im gonna stop that.
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Tj. No shame in being prepared !

You will be ahead of the game when that little knucklehead comes along lol

But don't let it become your life until it actually HAS to ' 

Your Hubbie is crazy ! Sounds like he's in the baby making military division


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC Ur BDing schedule looks great, every other day works better than every day BD. FX hun!

Puma, did u test again? Boring stage of my cycle so im planning on living off ur tests :happydance: what an addict i am. 

CD9 today, i got almost positive on opk yesterday. Not sure why so early :shrug: We have been BDing like there is no tomorrow hihihii

If this month doeasnt work, next cycle i will be testing on my birthday and baby will be due on DH's birthday. How cool is that!!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks Hun! 

And that would be awesome if the test would be on your bday and baby born around your hubbies ! 

Perfect timing.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC Ur BDing schedule looks great, every other day works better than every day BD. FX hun!
> 
> Puma, did u test again? Boring stage of my cycle so im planning on living off ur tests :happydance: what an addict i am.
> 
> CD9 today, i got almost positive on opk yesterday. Not sure why so early :shrug: We have been BDing like there is no tomorrow hihihii
> 
> If this month doeasnt work, next cycle i will be testing on my birthday and baby will be due on DH's birthday. How cool is that!!!!


Aweeee

I haven't. I should be able to tonight! But im wondering if I should wait for morning pee? My workshop in NY ends today so I'll be headed back to PA where I can obsessively test to my hearts content tonight! Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

Im actually seeing EWCM!!! but not loads. decent amount.:happydance: looks like the primrose oil and fish oils worked:happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

TJ Islander said:


> Im actually seeing EWCM!!! but not loads. decent amount.:happydance: looks like the primrose oil and fish oils worked:happydance:

Awesome!! I might have to give that a try next month! Where do you buy primrose oil?


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> BabyC Ur BDing schedule looks great, every other day works better than every day BD. FX hun!
> 
> Puma, did u test again? Boring stage of my cycle so im planning on living off ur tests :happydance: what an addict i am.
> 
> CD9 today, i got almost positive on opk yesterday. Not sure why so early :shrug: We have been BDing like there is no tomorrow hihihii
> 
> If this month doeasnt work, next cycle i will be testing on my birthday and baby will be due on DH's birthday. How cool is that!!!!
> 
> 
> Aweeee
> 
> I haven't. I should be able to tonight! But im wondering if I should wait for morning pee? My workshop in NY ends today so I'll be headed back to PA where I can obsessively test to my hearts content tonight! LolClick to expand...

Don't wait! We all need to live through you!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Agreed ' DO IT!!!!!! BFPs!!!!!! BFPs!!!!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> BabyC Ur BDing schedule looks great, every other day works better than every day BD. FX hun!
> 
> Puma, did u test again? Boring stage of my cycle so im planning on living off ur tests :happydance: what an addict i am.
> 
> CD9 today, i got almost positive on opk yesterday. Not sure why so early :shrug: We have been BDing like there is no tomorrow hihihii
> 
> If this month doeasnt work, next cycle i will be testing on my birthday and baby will be due on DH's birthday. How cool is that!!!!
> 
> 
> Aweeee
> 
> I haven't. I should be able to tonight! But im wondering if I should wait for morning pee? My workshop in NY ends today so I'll be headed back to PA where I can obsessively test to my hearts content tonight! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Don't wait! We all need to live through you!!Click to expand...

Lmao. Vicariously, eh? I get it. I will test as soon as I get back to PA tonight and post it! I'm so nervous! I don't want to see a negative! What if the last one was an a evap.

But what if it wasn't? Lol the TWW is le'worst!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Im actually seeing EWCM!!! but not loads. decent amount.:happydance: looks like the primrose oil and fish oils worked:happydance:

Did you use supplements. ?? Primrose and fish oil? Are they in prenatals usually ? Or seperate ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Even tho morning pee would be better, u shouldnt wait hehe we wanna see some testing here! 

Btw i started taking tha cough med yesterday, got watery/ewcm today:happydance: but i heard primrose oil works as well

I was looking at Your Tea "fertility tea", what do u ladies think?

"Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception Tablets" This sounds like a good supplement to take but available in uk :( My dad is coming from uk next month, i wonder if he would bring some for me :blush: haha only if i could ask. Hey dad, i cant get pregnant can u get me pills hihihi


----------



## TJ Islander

you can get evening primrose oil at the health food store or pharmacy. i had that plus fish oil, grounded flax seeds, womens' one a day multivitamins, sesame seeds and increased the amount of water i drink.

Puma, u are brave to test tho. i promised i would never test again til AF is 5 days late. BFN is too devastating and i always cry. 

next week saturday is my fertility test and it will also pick up if im pregnant. its a blood test but i wont know the results til CD 25.


----------



## GoldenRatio

An other baby announcement! as soon as opened fb:cry::cry::cry:

Oh i heard yesterday that coworker is pregnant and she is 42 yrs old! and we thought we were old:coffee:


----------



## BelleNuit

So sorry Golden!!

I hate seeing baby announcements on Facebook... Especially when the ppl didn't try very long. Doesn't seem fair!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Baby announcements and bumps always make me give the side eye like "how is the whole female population expecting at the same time ????"

Pissing me off lol


----------



## TJ Islander

lol, i know what you mean. but our time will come:hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

It will !!!! I just know it !!!! 

I love this thread. Your girls are awesome and always try and stay positive and encourage your fellow TTCer


We will make wonderful mamas !


----------



## GoldenRatio

I love this thread, definitely makes me feel better. 

I went to my nieces baby shower yesterday. We do the baby shower when the baby is 40days old. Anyways as soon as this lady came in and asked me if i was the mother, i got all upset. She was like oh u look older so i thought the baby is urs. This lady that i never met before is concerned about my age and fertility!!! Then entire time everyone kept asking why im not having one. I kept saying next year we will, im still working toward my career....oh they also gave me an invitation to mothers day event and said " u are not a mom but u should come!" :cry:since yesterday i feel down 

I offically hate baby announcements and baby showers:growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

GoldenRatio said:


> I love this thread, definitely makes me feel better.
> 
> I went to my nieces baby shower yesterday. We do the baby shower when the baby is 40days old. Anyways as soon as this lady came in and asked me if i was the mother, i got all upset. She was like oh u look older so i thought the baby is urs. This lady that i never met before is concerned about my age and fertility!!! Then entire time everyone kept asking why im not having one. I kept saying next year we will, im still working toward my career....oh they also gave me an invitation to mothers day event and said " u are not a mom but u should come!" :cry:since yesterday i feel down
> 
> I offically hate baby announcements and baby showers:growlmad:

That is so insensitive! This is why I never ask people when they are going to start trying. It's none of their business either way!! 

DH and I were just married in July, and lots of people have been asking us when we are going to start TTC. We havent even told our families we've been trying because we prefer our privacy. 

His mother is especially bad and keeps dropping "hints" that she wants to be a grandma..... She bought me maternity clothes one day! It's so frustrating because I want to tell her to back off because we have been trying and it hasnt worked so far. But it's also none of her business and I think she'd get very intrusive with asking us all the time if we are pregnant yet.

It's too much pressure!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> That is so insensitive! This is why I never ask people when they are going to start trying. It's none of their business either way!!
> 
> DH and I were just married in July, and lots of people have been asking us when we are going to start TTC. We havent even told our families we've been trying because we prefer our privacy.
> 
> His mother is especially bad and keeps dropping "hints" that she wants to be a grandma..... She bought me maternity clothes one day! It's so frustrating because I want to tell her to back off because we have been trying and it hasnt worked so far. But it's also none of her business and I think she'd get very intrusive with asking us all the time if we are pregnant yet.
> 
> It's too much pressure!!!

Thats the thing, they never had problem getting pregnant so they donno how it is. I didnt know until 8 months passed without a second line. 
As i was leaving the shower, mom and sister inlaw asked why i look so down lately. They both got pregnant in a month so they dont understand why im down. All they say is "dont think about it". 

Thats why i love it here, u guys get me and understand the struggle:hugs:

My brother's fish is pregnant too! and yes i cried over that when i first heard.


----------



## BabyC4Me

No. Not the freaking fish !!!!! You're killing me Smalls !!!!

That is crazy for her to invite you to a Mother's Day event and ask those questions. Ppl are so nosey and don't even realize it


----------



## Bella12

Hello ladies! Cheer up it's Friday. 

I know it can be hard but you just have to ignore most people. I have found that lots of people are in their own bubble and they struggle to relate two other people or empathize with different types of situations that may arise. 

In the teaching field, I see it all the time. I hear staff members complaining child came to school tired or dressed the wrong way. The truth of the matter is as a teacher we don't know struggles may have ensued prior to the child's arrival. We don't know why they're wearing the outfit they're wearing or if they can afford an outfit that fits better. The parent may have to work multiple jobs to make ends meet and may not even pick out the child outfit. There are lots of situations the people just can't relate to.

My mother-in-law pressured me for a long time to have a baby. I think in part that's why I waited so long. I wanted to make sure that it was right decision for me.

One thing that has always helped me feel better when I'm feeling down is I look for a positive sign or symbol. For me, everytime I see a butterfly flying by i tale it as a sign that good things are around the bend.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Bella12, you are 100% right on that. Those ladies never had ttc problem and its hard to relate if you dont go thru the same sisuation. I find myself thinking how im unlucky and how other ppl get what they want without working for it. Thats my problem i think, i need to learn to be thankful for everything i have. I would love to learn to use law of attraction but its so hard to bend my thoughts. 

I just saw a spider and im gonna take that as a positive sign! Plus its TGIF:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks Bella12, you are 100% right on that. Those ladies never had ttc problem and its hard to relate if you dont go thru the same sisuation. I find myself thinking how im unlucky and how other ppl get what they want without working for it. Thats my problem i think, i need to learn to be thankful for everything i have. I would love to learn to use law of attraction but its so hard to bend my thoughts.
> 
> I just saw a spider and im gonna take that as a positive sign! Plus its TGIF:happydance::happydance::happydance:

For me. It's a lady bug . It always reminds me of my grandmother and good luck !!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Just came from dinner with Hubbie. Had one glass of wine and did not care !!!!

I'm CD17 and feeling good about this cycle. Not overly hopeful. But positive none the less !


----------



## TJ Islander

Sorry Golden :(

I just had a cry-fest just now. my hubby copped out on BD on day 13 of my frikin cycle guys because he had to go out!!! im sooooo upset. i just told him off. also i told him im done trying. whatever happens happens


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Sorry Golden :(
> 
> I just had a cry-fest just now. my hubby copped out on BD on day 13 of my frikin cycle guys because he had to go out!!! im sooooo upset. i just told him off. also i told him im done trying. whatever happens happens


Tj !!! OMG ! 
I understand your frustrations with not getting To BD on day 13, but you will have time to catch the egg ! It's still early in the fertile window right ?

What does your app say ? 

And putting the pressure on your Hubbie may effect his mentality moving forward. I hope you guys can work it out and not make a big deal out of this whole process. The extra stress will only complicate the marriage and make baby making complicated. Physically and emotionally. 

Good luck lady ! It's okay to cry. We are hear to listen and help when we can.


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ Islander said:


> Sorry Golden :(
> 
> I just had a cry-fest just now. my hubby copped out on BD on day 13 of my frikin cycle guys because he had to go out!!! im sooooo upset. i just told him off. also i told him im done trying. whatever happens happens

So sorry to hear that!! I'm a little ashamed of it now, but there was one time where DH was simply too sick to be able to BD.... And it was on my peak day!!! I was so mad, not at him, at the situation.... But it was tough to really differentiate the two at the time.

TTC makes us a little crazy sometimes.


----------



## BabyC4Me

It really does make us crazy! like, we react in ways that we done even see coming and then look bak and say WTF was i thinking????

How did ladies do this back in the 50s lol?
No apps, no tracking tools? no OPKs? They just sexed whenever and BAM they became the mother of 10 kids and all under the age of 10 lol !

MADNESSSS
!!


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC4Me said:


> It really does make us crazy! like, we react in ways that we done even see coming and then look bak and say WTF was i thinking????
> 
> How did ladies do this back in the 50s lol?
> No apps, no tracking tools? no OPKs? They just sexed whenever and BAM they became the mother of 10 kids and all under the age of 10 lol !
> 
> MADNESSSS
> !!

Totally!! My grandmother had 11 children, and everyone in my family (I have TONS of cousins) seems to get pregnant just by looking at a man! .... And I'm so inpatient because I expected it would be easy for me too!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Things have def changed! 
We are so used to planning out entire lives up until this and when we cant control the timing, OH MAN!!!!! watch out!


----------



## Bella12

I think in the 50s women stayed home and did female responsibilities. Cook, clean, care for kids and keep the hubby happy in bed. They didn't necessarily wait until they finished college or had a good job. Etc. 

TJ I know exactly how you feel. Last month we the BD every other day until 3-4 days b4 ovulation. I was ok that we missed 2 nights but night 3 I became upset with my hubby. Then it didn't happen bc I was upset and he wasn't feeling it. 

We ladies know what we want and are very calculative/scientific about getting it. Ps I might be making up words. 

Unrelated to the bs any one else feeling overly stressed. I don't ovulate until may 10. So I have some time to destroys BUT work has me totally stressed out. It's a weekend. I shouldn't feel this stressed.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> It really does make us crazy! like, we react in ways that we done even see coming and then look bak and say WTF was i thinking????
> 
> How did ladies do this back in the 50s lol?
> No apps, no tracking tools? no OPKs? They just sexed whenever and BAM they became the mother of 10 kids and all under the age of 10 lol !
> 
> MADNESSSS
> !!
> 
> Totally!! My grandmother had 11 children, and everyone in my family (I have TONS of cousins) seems to get pregnant just by looking at a man! .... And I'm so inpatient because I expected it would be easy for me too!Click to expand...

"Just by looking at a man.."

LMFAO!


----------



## puma1986

We didn't get in until really late last night so no POAS for me! 

I did however take one this morning...:cry:

There wasn't even a HINT of a line. To be fair, I'm still technically two days away from being able to test positive on an early detection test. 

So there's still hope. 

If that was an evap line, do not ever buy equate walmart brand tests.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> I think in the 50s women stayed home and did female responsibilities. Cook, clean, care for kids and keep the hubby happy in bed. They didn't necessarily wait until they finished college or had a good job. Etc.
> 
> TJ I know exactly how you feel. Last month we the BD every other day until 3-4 days b4 ovulation. I was ok that we missed 2 nights but night 3 I became upset with my hubby. Then it didn't happen bc I was upset and he wasn't feeling it.
> 
> We ladies know what we want and are very calculative/scientific about getting it. Ps I might be making up words.
> 
> Unrelated to the bs any one else feeling overly stressed. I don't ovulate until may 10. So I have some time to destroys BUT work has me totally stressed out. It's a weekend. I shouldn't feel this stressed.



I think that thinking about all of this makes our body's work against us and also makes our emotions on 100! WHICH in result effects the AF cycle and the expected O date WHICH THEN throws off our fertile frame and then we wonder what happened this month?????

Ladies we have got to do better!

Go out! Have a drink! Read a good book! Watch a movie! Play with your pets, cook a great meal! and RE FOCUS on the real reason why you want to have kids in the first place.!

Here's to hoping!

FX


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Just came from dinner with Hubbie. Had one glass of wine and did not care !!!!
> 
> I'm CD17 and feeling good about this cycle. Not overly hopeful. But positive none the less !

You drink that wine girl! <3 :thumbup:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma!!!!! that sucks!!!!! give it some time and make sure to use FMU!

So you don't let yourself down, we are in your corner! 

Dust!!!

Did you ever finish the knitting project?


----------



## TJ Islander

thanks for the encouragement guys . i love u all. my eyes are swollen from crying. i was even crying this morning. he felt guilty and wanted to BD this morning but i told him its fine. 

of course i got a big lecture abt trusting God's timing and not stressing things. he asked how i know im not pregnant now from the BD on thursday night.he has a point.i feel awful. i just dont want to waste any day!! all im thinking abt is that egg waiting ans slowly dying and no sperm to meet it. ....sigh...:cry:

im going to calm down


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> thanks for the encouragement guys . i love u all. my eyes are swollen from crying. i was even crying this morning. he felt guilty and wanted to BD this morning but i told him its fine.
> 
> of course i got a big lecture abt trusting God's timing and not stressing things. he asked how i know im not pregnant now from the BD on thursday night.he has a point.i feel awful. i just dont want to waste any day!! all im thinking abt is that egg waiting ans slowly dying and no sperm to meet it. ....sigh...:cry:
> 
> im going to calm down


Aweeeeeeeeeeee. My heart aches for you. I know exactly how you feel missy. I think we all know exactly how you feel. *HUGE HUGS*

Some guys don't really understand. I had to fully explain to my DH the reason why it was so important to plan and that my egg could only hang out for as little as 10 hours then ENTIRE month. 

Patience is so hard. Especially when all you want to do is snuggle and cuddle your squishy little pumpkin!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma!!!!! that sucks!!!!! give it some time and make sure to use FMU!
> 
> So you don't let yourself down, we are in your corner!
> 
> Dust!!!
> 
> Did you ever finish the knitting project?

LOL!!!!!

I stopped trying to knit. My husband is still doing it. But for him.... it's not crocheting. It's "BRO-cheting. Bahaha. There's actually a thread for it on reddit, hilarious. They make some beautiful stuff, too!
And thank you! I'm in your guys' corner, too. I'm so glad I have you guys!


----------



## greenarcher

OMG THERE'S A BROCHETING SUBREDDIT?! I'm going to have to look into this. That sounds hilarious!


----------



## BelleNuit

BRO-cheting! That's so awesome hahaha


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj honestly. Watch this be the most STRESSFUL and emotionally draining month ...and y'all make a baby! You never know. Sometimes life plays crazy games on us so that we can have stories to tell our grandkids lol 

Puma. BRO-cething tho ????? I'm DEAD. Men always find a way to make things less feminine ' kinda ironic that he likes the new found craft. 

Go Hubbie !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bro-cheting on reddit that's hilarious! 

Sorry puma about the evap, those blue dye tests should go to hell! For trucking us. 

TJ don't worry Hun, I hav had multiple nights that hubby didn't wanna BD and I cried until my eyes were swollen shut lol at the end I was embarrassed. I kept saying I'm done tryin. Took me up to 6th cycle to understand it doesn't matter when we BD or miss a night. If it's meant to happen it will happen! I seen couple charts where BD was 6-8 days before ovulation and yet they managed to get pregnant. So don't stress, do ur best during fertile week but don't cry about one day, really not worth ur tears :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Just came from Target. 

Aka 
... "Land of the Fertile& Breeding"

In 10 mins I may have saw up to 10 kids ...and about 4 expecting mamas 

One with a infant strapped to her ...and explaining to someone how she was expecting another child. !

Now I'm not one to be jealous or envious ...but then again who am I kidding. I ordered my Starbucks and ran outta there as fast as I could !

Ladies why???? When will be it out turn lol


----------



## puma1986

Today, I read something that made me realize that I've been using the word nauseous incorrectly. 

To say "I feel nauseous" would be incorrect. Instead, you should say "I feel nauseated". 

Here's the reasoning pulled from vocabulary.com

"Nauseated is how you feel after eating funnel cake and riding the tilt-a-whirl, when you're two months pregnant, or any other time you need a vomit bag. Here are some examples from the New York Times,

He was constantly nauseated, so much so that he lost 50 pounds.

In the place of public transport, fleets of private vans career from stop to stop with their hapless, nauseated passengers.

Nauseous, on the other hand, should be reserved to mean causing that feeling, not having it. But it's used so often now to mean "feeling sick," that dictionaries define it that way. Here's how to use the word if you want to tuck in your shirt and be proper:

It does not contain iodine, but is said to possess all the therapeutic qualities of cod-liver oil without its nauseous taste. (Encyclopedia Britannica)"

So I will be sure to use the right form. LMAO. 

Hope you enjoyed your pregnancy grammar tidbit for the day. LMAO.


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Just came from Target.
> 
> Aka
> ... "Land of the Fertile& Breeding"
> 
> In 10 mins I may have saw up to 10 kids ...and about 4 expecting mamas
> 
> One with a infant strapped to her ...and explaining to someone how she was expecting another child. !
> 
> Now I'm not one to be jealous or envious ...but then again who am I kidding. I ordered my Starbucks and ran outta there as fast as I could !
> 
> Ladies why???? When will be it out turn lol

I often wonder this myself. I mean, my 8 year old son was a total and complete unplanned accident (gift) with a fling almost 9 years ago!!! I'm even mad about this. Why was it so easy then??? Obviously facing the possibility of being a single mom at the time was terrifying, and I did end up being a single mom for 3 years before I met my DH. I didn't focus on the special moment of pregnancy like I should have. 
It really bums me out. Now that I'm actively trying and it's not just "happening" I feel guilty. 

I think all we can focus on is the sweetness of the moment when it arrives, because it will. Our awesome female bodies were made for this! <3


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Bro-cheting on reddit that's hilarious!
> 
> Sorry puma about the evap, those blue dye tests should go to hell! For trucking us.
> 
> TJ don't worry Hun, I hav had multiple nights that hubby didn't wanna BD and I cried until my eyes were swollen shut lol at the end I was embarrassed. I kept saying I'm done tryin. Took me up to 6th cycle to understand it doesn't matter when we BD or miss a night. If it's meant to happen it will happen! I seen couple charts where BD was 6-8 days before ovulation and yet they managed to get pregnant. So don't stress, do ur best during fertile week but don't cry about one day, really not worth ur tears :hugs:

Thanks Golden:hugs: 

I cant believe im not the only one this has happen to. ye you are right about the embarrassment part of it:blush:


----------



## BabyC4Me

CD18...not sure when I O'ed so maybe 1-3 dpo, I have no clue! Which is probably a good thing lol

My nipples are sore for no reason it seems like....not sure what that is about...if i graze against either one they feel like they have been in a fight lol

not sure if this is anything worth sharing BUT i thought i would!

how is everyones weekend so far?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> CD18...not sure when I O'ed so maybe 1-3 dpo, I have no clue! Which is probably a good thing lol
> 
> My nipples are sore for no reason it seems like....not sure what that is about...if i graze against either one they feel like they have been in a fight lol
> 
> not sure if this is anything worth sharing BUT i thought i would!
> 
> how is everyones weekend so far?

That's exciting! I had really sore nipples with my first! The nipples, nausea after running and smelling the HCG were my absolute indicators! WOOHOO!!! Maybe this is your month!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Everytime i see the word NAUSEA , i will think of you and your lecture for today 

and girl i hope so!

Bad news, my hubbie chipped BOTH front teeth by getting elbowed today playing basketball! 

Men are so rough! 

He's def not going to be in the sexiest mood until he gets them fixed :-(

Good thing today was the last day of the fertile window and we BDed before he left the house...and sadly thats what I thought about ...OBSESSED as usual! ughhhh


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Everytime i see the word NAUSEA , i will think of you and your lecture for today
> 
> and girl i hope so!
> 
> Bad news, my hubbie chipped BOTH front teeth by getting elbowed today playing basketball!
> 
> Men are so rough!
> 
> He's def not going to be in the sexiest mood until he gets them fixed :-(
> 
> Good thing today was the last day of the fertile window and we BDed before he left the house...and sadly thats what I thought about ...OBSESSED as usual! ughhhh

Hahaha.... AWEEEEE poor hubs! I hope he gets them fixed soon! Did the chips dig into the root at all?


----------



## BabyC4Me

No idea ! He's been at the appt since 330. It's 7pm now. Still waiting for him to come home. 

Keep ya posted tho. 

Tj. Are you feeling any better ???


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> No idea ! He's been at the appt since 330. It's 7pm now. Still waiting for him to come home.
> 
> Keep ya posted tho.
> 
> Tj. Are you feeling any better ???

Yes I am. thanks for asking. 

I checked my CM and its creamy so looks like today would be good anyway. i dont think i ovulate on day 14. i think day 13 is my day based on what ive experienced.

for those of you who still get great CM, does it usally come prior to ovulation and stop on the day you ovulate or is ovulation the last day you see the ewcm???


----------



## BabyC4Me

I have never been preggo. But I don't get much EWCM. Mainly creamy , lotion ish CM

I only monitored it one month outta the 3 so far. I stopped checking after my 2nd month of BFNs. 

I think every woman is different and some may not get any CM or only lotion like or sticky types. But I don't think it makes or breaks the likelihood of a pregnancy. 


However , I'm no Doctor <3.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC when we were landscaping today, I had so many ladybugs on me! Better be a good sign. 

TJ, cm is great for monitoring ovulation but doesn't indicate anything for pregnancy. 

Before you ovulate its watery/ewcm and once u see creamy cm that means ovulation is over. You will have either dry or creamy until af comes. Some ppl say that they get ewcm before af but not common. 

So if ur cm is creamy then I guess u ovulated yesterday?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yayyyyyy! Ladybugs !!!! 

Def a sign of luck or good tidings to come. 

I'm speaking it into the atmosphere !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ladies I think I'm gonna add royal jelly to my morning smoothie, seems like it has great benefits and great for fertility. Bunch of ppl say that royal jelly helped them getting pregnant. Look into it!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna add royal jelly to my morning smoothie, seems like it has great benefits and great for fertility. Bunch of ppl say that royal jelly helped them getting pregnant. Look into it!!

I never heard of that before...just looked it up.

does it come in pill form or just the jelly substance?

I wonder if it is sweet or has a earthy taste?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna add royal jelly to my morning smoothie, seems like it has great benefits and great for fertility. Bunch of ppl say that royal jelly helped them getting pregnant. Look into it!!

Oh awesome. Thanks for the suggestion :)


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I think I'm gonna add royal jelly to my morning smoothie, seems like it has great benefits and great for fertility. Bunch of ppl say that royal jelly helped them getting pregnant. Look into it!!
> 
> I never heard of that before...just looked it up.
> 
> does it come in pill form or just the jelly substance?
> 
> I wonder if it is sweet or has a earthy taste?Click to expand...

Hmmm... Sounds like it might be sweet? 

"Royal jelly is a milky secretion produced by worker honey bees. It typically contains about 60% to 70% water, 12% to 15% proteins, 10% to 16% sugar, 3% to 6% fats, and 2% to 3% vitamins, salts, and amino acids."


----------



## BabyC4Me

Sounds delicious! ...Might have to try and find that soon!


----------



## TJ Islander

So my friend told me she dreamed i was pregnant last night. LOL and of course i dreamed i was pregnant as i usually do :haha:

Happy sunday Girls!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I heard it tastes like honey so I prefer the jelly form, so sick of taking pills


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> So my friend told me she dreamed i was pregnant last night. LOL and of course i dreamed i was pregnant as i usually do :haha:
> 
> Happy sunday Girls!!

Teehee! Happy Sunday Dear!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I heard it tastes like honey so I prefer the jelly form, so sick of taking pills

Especially when they are fish flavored. Bleugh!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> I heard it tastes like honey so I prefer the jelly form, so sick of taking pills
> 
> Especially when they are fish flavored. Bleugh!Click to expand...

My prenatals tastes like eggs !!!! So I always hurry and drink it down without tasting that nasty a$$ pill !


----------



## BabyC4Me

So me and Hubbie are trying to get "in shape" for a Florida trip on May 27th...

we have a juicer and decided to juice our fruits/veggies for a breakfast substitute, make smoothies with protein power for lunch and dinner to each only clean oven baked protein ( chicken, salmon, etc) with cooked veggies for a couple weeks.

Of course if we go to a party or my friends wedding we will enjoy ourself and not go over board, but we will be mindful of the intake and try try try to exercise at least 3 times a week. 

Do you think this will effect my fertility at all? making such a drastic change for three weeks?

HELP!!!!--


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> So me and Hubbie are trying to get "in shape" for a Florida trip on May 27th...
> 
> we have a juicer and decided to juice our fruits/veggies for a breakfast substitute, make smoothies with protein power for lunch and dinner to each only clean oven baked protein ( chicken, salmon, etc) with cooked veggies for a couple weeks.
> 
> Of course if we go to a party or my friends wedding we will enjoy ourself and not go over board, but we will be mindful of the intake and try try try to exercise at least 3 times a week.
> 
> Do you think this will effect my fertility at all? making such a drastic change for three weeks?
> 
> HELP!!!!--

To be totally honest - I think this will only HELP your chances. <3. I conceived my son while flat out DRUNK many years ago.

So...doing the BD while having alcohol in your system can't hurt too much ;) 

I would say though, regarding exercise, don't push yourself too hard right off the bat. Last summer I started working out so hard and became so constipated that I ended up in the hospital for a week! Make sure you're drinking lots of water and staying hydrated and be careful with your ab-area muscles! 

I'm so envious! I wish I could come. If you don't conceive this month, I bet it'll happen on your trip! :sex: :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAHAHAH!!!!! Ppl always say " just get drunk and you will def get preggo!" So crazy how we plan to be healthy and on top of the diet and stuff and NO progress in the fertile department....but get wasted..have sex ONCE and heres your baby!

I hope it does help my chances some...just trying to detox my body and get of the couch some...nothing major, we just got new bikes so a bike ride sounds wonderful. 

And funny thing about it , the trip takes place during my fertile week !!

boom chica wow wow!


----------



## Bella12

TJ I'm glad your dream of being pregnant. I keep having these zombie apocalypse survival dreams where I'm running through woods trying to save my son. I've been watching too much walking dead recently. What did I wathink tonight b4 bed Game of Throwns. When will I learn. 

Puma I also conceived my son with alcohol in my system. Lol. So I agree that shouldn't do Amy harm. 

I bet some light exercise might help! I actually exercised today. I wanted to rid my body of some of the stress hormones. I have heard that exercise heLPS with that. 

BabyC4me what great timing. A trip during your fertile week! I'm jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc I'm not sure about alcohol part but changing ur diet will up ur chances. Ur hormones are effected by what u eat and eating clean is really important.

Most woman manage to concieve by changing their diet even with pcos. I had to change my diet because of pcos and that's what my doctor asked me to do. 

I cut out sugar, white carbs: dairy. I also eat gluten free, not processed food. I make morning smoothie with super foods. 

I put kale, spinach, hemp seed, flax seed and some fruits for my smoothie. I don't eat red meat so having kale and spinach is must. I'm also against protein powders so I use hemp seed as replacement. My smoothi taste like grass tho! 

Eating clean is great, u will have more energy and ur skin will be glowing. 

I also workout 4 times a week, weight training. Workout and healthy eating will make u more fertile, at leaSt that what my doctor told me.


----------



## BabyC4Me

I'm not sure what alcohol part the girls are talking about either lol maybe they read it wrong :-8

But thanks for the encouragement golden !


----------



## Bella12

I hear the word wedding and not over indulging and think of alcohol and food. Sorry. And a little bit of either should not hurt your chances. I'm not saying drink every day you try to conceive. Lol. That would be crazy.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> I hear the word wedding and not over indulging and think of alcohol and food. Sorry. And a little bit of either should not hurt your chances. I'm not saying drink every day you try to conceive. Lol. That would be crazy.

Weddings do have food and alcohol flowing. And cake ! 


I'm excited ! Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

Have a great day today girls!!

Go easy on the alcohol LOL enjoy the vacay Baby4c


----------



## GoldenRatio

CD12 today, will ovulate in next couple days. We hav been BDing every other day, so only CD13,14,15,16 left:happydance: 

Puma did u test again? and greenarc did u test? Im hoping for at least one bfp from here this cycle:happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

9DPO today, BFN yesterday and today, but it's early. No symptoms either though, except a bloaty tummy. Not really expecting a positive this month :)

How about you Puma? Test again?


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> CD12 today, will ovulate in next couple days. We hav been BDing every other day, so only CD13,14,15,16 left:happydance:
> 
> Puma did u test again? and greenarc did u test? Im hoping for at least one bfp from here this cycle:happydance:

Im at day 2 of my 2ww...CD16. im a little a head of you :thumbup:

oh gosh im trying so hard to not think about it. i lose productive time at work thinking about whether im preggers or not :(


----------



## puma1986

I'm terrified to take another test. I've been avoiding it. I may take one tomorrow am. I don't want to be heartbroken. I'm not feeling super optimistic but I don't want to feel sad from a negative either.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> CD12 today, will ovulate in next couple days. We hav been BDing every other day, so only CD13,14,15,16 left:happydance:
> 
> Puma did u test again? and greenarc did u test? Im hoping for at least one bfp from here this cycle:happydance:

You're BD schedule is awesome!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden. You got this ! The timing sounds on point !


Puma what dpo are you now !???

When is AF due ???


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Golden. You got this ! The timing sounds on point !
> 
> 
> Puma what dpo are you now !???
> 
> When is AF due ???

I am approximately 9dpo depending on what time of the day I ovulated. 

AF technically should be due Wednesday but Ovia is saying Friday. So I'm not sure. I feel super crampy, but not painful crampy just tooooons of pressure like I've had to pee for hours. And my lower back hurts. And I never get cramps until about 4 to 6 hours before I start. So I'm not sure. I'm confused.


----------



## BabyC4Me

That does sound tricky. 
Our bodies always find a way to throw off a schedule and make us think things !!!

Ovia is shady as f:$k. It pushes my period date back every month and changes the fertile window randomly. 

Idk if we should trust it ! Lol 

Until there is success, I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma how come af is due wed? dont u have 14day lp?

9dpo is still early to get positive, but if u got cramps now thats a really positive sign. FX for u hun:hugs:

I got cramps on my right side, hopefully im ovulating this month.

Next week, we will be building our deck and DH was looking at small swimming pool for kids! i was like relax, lets make the kid first:winkwink: I swear he just wants the pool for himself, guys never grow p ha!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma how come af is due wed? dont u have 14day lp?
> 
> 9dpo is still early to get positive, but if u got cramps now thats a really positive sign. FX for u hun:hugs:
> 
> I got cramps on my right side, hopefully im ovulating this month.
> 
> Next week, we will be building our deck and DH was looking at small swimming pool for kids! i was like relax, lets make the kid first:winkwink: I swear he just wants the pool for himself, guys never grow p ha!

I only have a 10-11 day LP! :( 

When you have your babykins, you'll find your hubby will probably be spending more time in the toys aisle looking for toys for him than the baby lol!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma did u try B-complex, it will lengthen ur lp to 14days since u are only short by couple days.

Btw this cough medicine worked really well. I didnt even take it properly, i took CD8,9,10 but then skipped CD11 and this morning but still ewcm leaking out! its not so stretchy yet but im only cd12. 

TMI much! when we BDd yesterday, it was cm everywhere lol DH was so confused:blush:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma did u try B-complex, it will lengthen ur lp to 14days since u are only short by couple days.
> 
> Btw this cough medicine worked really well. I didnt even take it properly, i took CD8,9,10 but then skipped CD11 and this morning but still ewcm leaking out! its not so stretchy yet but im only cd12.
> 
> TMI much! when we BDd yesterday, it was cm everywhere lol DH was so confused:blush:

I've heard such awesome stuff about cough medicine and I'm so stoked to hear you're getting awesome results!

I will look into B-complex! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## puma1986

And Golden... Your picture makes me squee every time I see it! I love kittykins!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! i love kittens too, especially this pic makes me smile everytime. DH is allergic so we cant hav a cat ever:cry:

No baby, no kitten... i need a little creature in my life:coffee:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I know! i love kittens too, especially this pic makes me smile everytime. DH is allergic so we cant hav a cat ever:cry:
> 
> No baby, no kitten... i need a little creature in my life:coffee:

D'awwwwwwww. You should offer to babysit people's infants while waiting!!! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I have a 6weeks old niece but she got pooping problems so crying all the time. I will most likely babysit her this summer:happydance:

I just wanna have my own baby tho, DH really wants a kid and breaks my heart that its taking so long... How if it never happens for us:cry: I decided that if we cant hav kids for 3-4 yrs (after trying IVF), i will leave DH so he can get married to someone else so he can hav his kids and family.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I have a 6weeks old niece but she got pooping problems so crying all the time. I will most likely babysit her this summer:happydance:
> 
> I just wanna have my own baby tho, DH really wants a kid and breaks my heart that its taking so long... How if it never happens for us:cry: I decided that if we cant hav kids for 3-4 yrs (after trying IVF), i will leave DH so he can get married to someone else so he can hav his kids and family.

This breaks my heart, Golden. I am so completely certain that it's in the cards for you! And when it does, I will cry with you! Because nothing is more special then wanting something so deeply for so long and then finally getting it! It's going to be the absolute most incredible day!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> This breaks my heart, Golden. I am so completely certain that it's in the cards for you! And when it does, I will cry with you! Because nothing is more special then wanting something so deeply for so long and then finally getting it! It's going to be the absolute most incredible day!


for sure that day will be so special for me, for us. 9 months of ttc felt like 9 years i swear, so hard to keep myself hopeful after this point. 

Btw we should all do conference call during each labor so we can cry together :blush:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio , please keep the faith ! I don't want to hear you talk about leaving your Hubbie so he can marry someone new. You guys Wil work it out however the cards are dealt ! It will happen ! And like puma said. Waiting so long for it. ...when it finally happens you will be head over heels in love with your little miracle bean!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Golden :( I'm not in a place where I can be hopeful for someone else or even myself! Another cycle and another BFN for me to. I feel like I'll never get pregnant and I just want to wallow there for awhile before getting back up and trying again :(


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> I have a 6weeks old niece but she got pooping problems so crying all the time. I will most likely babysit her this summer:happydance:
> 
> I just wanna have my own baby tho, DH really wants a kid and breaks my heart that its taking so long... How if it never happens for us:cry: I decided that if we cant hav kids for 3-4 yrs (after trying IVF), i will leave DH so he can get married to someone else so he can hav his kids and family.

:cry::cry::cry::cry: dont say that Golden


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry ladies for making u all upset, ttc is like rollar coaster! I'm down one minute and happy the next minute, go figure...

Bellenuit when is af due? 

Also I need you guys to check my opk n tell me if its positive, we weren't gonna BD tonight but opk came so dark! Now I donno
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabyC4Me

That is dark !!!! BD BD BD !


----------



## GoldenRatio

We didn't BD last night cuz DH wanted a break plus he was complaining about how I never follow the schedules I make from beginning of cycle. 

Left one is this mornings opk, positive for sure ha?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## greenarcher

Looks just a little too light, but I bet its positive tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> Looks just a little too light, but I bet its positive tomorrow!

You think its not positive yet? im thinking maybe evening test will be a bit darker. Regardless we will BD tonight and next two days. 

How is it going with u? did u test again?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Looks just a little too light, but I bet its positive tomorrow!
> 
> You think its not positive yet? im thinking maybe evening test will be a bit darker. Regardless we will BD tonight and next two days.
> 
> How is it going with u? did u test again?Click to expand...

I think it's definitely positive! I'd BD today and the next two days!


----------



## greenarcher

GoldenRatio said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Looks just a little too light, but I bet its positive tomorrow!
> 
> You think its not positive yet? im thinking maybe evening test will be a bit darker. Regardless we will BD tonight and next two days.
> 
> How is it going with u? did u test again?Click to expand...

Agreed. Definitely BD just in case. Attached is today's test. I think maybe I see something?
 



Attached Files:







10DPO-W.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GoldenRatio

Girls im so tired today:cry::cry::cry:

I got home at 7pm from gym and DH was talking to a sales guy. He was selling security system that was sooooo fancy; we could lock our door and change temp from our phone bla bla. He got me at doorbell with camera! how cool is that. I can spy on DH hehe Anyways we agreed to sign up. Tech came to install it and he left at 2am!!!!! what the heck! is that even legal? working that late?

2am tech left and DH got hungry so i had to take him to McDonalds and watch him eat this bigmac. By the time i went to bed, it was pass 3am. Then woke p at 7am for work. 

There better be no zombie attack today because i got no energy to move this ass:jo:


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> Agreed. Definitely BD just in case. Attached is today's test. I think maybe I see something?

I def see a faint line:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueStar89

Ladies, I've been away over the weekend and it's taken me an age to catch up! 

Puma - we need to see that test!

I am CD2 and feeling quite positive for the month ahead, however I think this is down my my breakdown at a wedding on Sunday. Knowing full well that I wasn't preggers, I had a bit (fair bit) to drink and was a good happy drunk. We then found out that one of DH's school friends that we're still in touch with is pregnant and due in September. I was happy for them, (they weren't there thankfully) but very sad for us and my emotions went downhill fairly quickly. There I am in the middle of this wedding reception blubbing to DH that it wasn't fair. I must have been fairly obvious because this dear old lady came over with a tissue and asked if I was alright! DH is being more supportive now though!

Dust for all!


----------



## TJ Islander

BlueStar89 said:


> Ladies, I've been away over the weekend and it's taken me an age to catch up!
> 
> Puma - we need to see that test!
> 
> I am CD2 and feeling quite positive for the month ahead, however I think this is down my my breakdown at a wedding on Sunday. Knowing full well that I wasn't preggers, I had a bit (fair bit) to drink and was a good happy drunk. We then found out that one of DH's school friends that we're still in touch with is pregnant and due in September. I was happy for them, (they weren't there thankfully) but very sad for us and my emotions went downhill fairly quickly. There I am in the middle of this wedding reception blubbing to DH that it wasn't fair. I must have been fairly obvious because this dear old lady came over with a tissue and asked if I was alright! DH is being more supportive now though!
> 
> Dust for all!

Sorry Hon :hugs::hugs: your time will come.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BlueStar89 said:


> Ladies, I've been away over the weekend and it's taken me an age to catch up!
> 
> Puma - we need to see that test!
> 
> I am CD2 and feeling quite positive for the month ahead, however I think this is down my my breakdown at a wedding on Sunday. Knowing full well that I wasn't preggers, I had a bit (fair bit) to drink and was a good happy drunk. We then found out that one of DH's school friends that we're still in touch with is pregnant and due in September. I was happy for them, (they weren't there thankfully) but very sad for us and my emotions went downhill fairly quickly. There I am in the middle of this wedding reception blubbing to DH that it wasn't fair. I must have been fairly obvious because this dear old lady came over with a tissue and asked if I was alright! DH is being more supportive now though!
> 
> Dust for all!

So sorry hun, i get emotional when i hear ppl getting pregnant. I did hav a break down once when i heard hubbys ex was pregnant, thank god i wasnt at an event. 

We are here if you wanna talk:hugs: Like TJ said, our time will come.


----------



## BabyC4Me

BlueStar89 said:


> Ladies, I've been away over the weekend and it's taken me an age to catch up!
> 
> Puma - we need to see that test!
> 
> I am CD2 and feeling quite positive for the month ahead, however I think this is down my my breakdown at a wedding on Sunday. Knowing full well that I wasn't preggers, I had a bit (fair bit) to drink and was a good happy drunk. We then found out that one of DH's school friends that we're still in touch with is pregnant and due in September. I was happy for them, (they weren't there thankfully) but very sad for us and my emotions went downhill fairly quickly. There I am in the middle of this wedding reception blubbing to DH that it wasn't fair. I must have been fairly obvious because this dear old lady came over with a tissue and asked if I was alright! DH is being more supportive now though!
> 
> Dust for all!



Blue Star i knowwwwwww that feeling!!!

i get jealous of the HIGHSCHOOL students that are pregnant at the school i work for.

isnt that just PATHETIC! we all have our moments and its only to have a few....just have to pick up the sad face and move on!!!!! Glad you hubbie is very supportive during this, the last thing we need is our men saying " why cant you just stop this and get over it , NOW?"

I would die!


----------



## puma1986

BlueStar89 said:


> Ladies, I've been away over the weekend and it's taken me an age to catch up!
> 
> Puma - we need to see that test!
> 
> I am CD2 and feeling quite positive for the month ahead, however I think this is down my my breakdown at a wedding on Sunday. Knowing full well that I wasn't preggers, I had a bit (fair bit) to drink and was a good happy drunk. We then found out that one of DH's school friends that we're still in touch with is pregnant and due in September. I was happy for them, (they weren't there thankfully) but very sad for us and my emotions went downhill fairly quickly. There I am in the middle of this wedding reception blubbing to DH that it wasn't fair. I must have been fairly obvious because this dear old lady came over with a tissue and asked if I was alright! DH is being more supportive now though!
> 
> Dust for all!

Hey you! I know how hard it is especially when it seems so easy for everyone else. We have to love our self. Especially during months that we get BFN. Alcohol certainly brings out our emotions. Don't blame yourself love. Seriously. It will totally happen and when it does we will be here cheering you on! 

I took a FRER this morning and it was stark white. I had. Intense pressure and bloating yesterday but no cramps. Today I had a brief period of strong period cramps but then they disappeared. Technically I'm not due until tomorrow. I'm not holding out hope unless yesterday was implantation. Who knows. If not, I have a bottle of wine, and a pumpkin pie waiting for me at the store. :)


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Looks just a little too light, but I bet its positive tomorrow!
> 
> You think its not positive yet? im thinking maybe evening test will be a bit darker. Regardless we will BD tonight and next two days.
> 
> How is it going with u? did u test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Definitely BD just in case. Attached is today's test. I think maybe I see something?Click to expand...

OH MAN!!!!! I can't see it on my phone but can't wait to get home and blow it up! Take another tonight, too!!! It's only going to get darker. I do Hope this is your bfp!!!! Squeee


----------



## BabyC4Me

WINE AND PIEEEE!!!

sounds amazinggggg

im on day 2 of the diet and im DYINNNNNGG! craving steak friends and pizza.

of course at my school its Teacher Appreciation Week and they had FREE PIZZA!!!

i swear, i test on May 12...if that AF comes....im eating a whole pizza by my damn self!

Puma im with you!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im not a wine drinker but i definitely want a pie now :cry:

I hav been on diet for 4 months now and only indulge when af comes so i dont feel so depressed. Funny part is that hubby comes home with chocolate when i tell him about af:blush: smart guy ha

Also he eats chocolate every night and gives me kisses so i can benefit from it too hehehhe felt so sorry for myself right now.... I donno if you guys watch Mindys project but one episode she was about to eat her bfs arm when she was on diet hehehe


----------



## BabyC4Me

May I suggest.....


THREAD CRUISE!!!

we all deserve a break and a cruise sounds LOVELY right about now!!!!

Who's in!!!! lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> May I suggest.....
> 
> 
> THREAD CRUISE!!!
> 
> we all deserve a break and a cruise sounds LOVELY right about now!!!!
> 
> Who's in!!!! lol

Suree! that sounds lovely after i get my 3 day Bding, i will be ready to roll:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

:thumbup::thumbup:hahaha! 

PRIORITES !!!!!--completely understandable!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> WINE AND PIEEEE!!!
> 
> sounds amazinggggg
> 
> im on day 2 of the diet and im DYINNNNNGG! craving steak friends and pizza.
> 
> of course at my school its Teacher Appreciation Week and they had FREE PIZZA!!!
> 
> i swear, i test on May 12...if that AF comes....im eating a whole pizza by my damn self!
> 
> Puma im with you!


LOL!!!!!! There is nothing worse than being on a self inflicted diet and being accosted by temptuous foods!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I mean seriously....

FREE??? PIZZA???? Those two words together...?? DAMAGE!!!!


Im on CD 21.... 
about 6DPO? maybe 7DPO?


anddddddd news flash!!!! I dont feel preggo..I dont feel anything..i feel NOTHING...not sure if this is because I am no longer obsessing orrrrr if my mind is just like fu*k it?

GAH....


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> I mean seriously....
> 
> FREE??? PIZZA???? Those two words together...?? DAMAGE!!!!
> 
> 
> Im on CD 21....
> about 6DPO? maybe 7DPO?
> 
> 
> anddddddd news flash!!!! I dont feel preggo..I dont feel anything..i feel NOTHING...not sure if this is because I am no longer obsessing orrrrr if my mind is just like fu*k it?
> 
> GAH....

Not feeling anything is a good symptom too:coffee:


----------



## BabyC4Me

oh yeah????

I guess you could be right about that lol

Im just normally going thru life, very weird.

Still watching pregnancy announcements and live testing on youtube ..that wil not change!


----------



## greenarcher

BabyC, where do you find videos to watch?

Cruise sounds lovely!!

And YOU'RE ALL MAKING ME HUNGRY


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> BabyC, where do you find videos to watch?
> 
> Cruise sounds lovely!!
> 
> And YOU'RE ALL MAKING ME HUNGRY

Just go to youtube and search for "live pregnancy test" "pregnancy announcement video" "pregnancy announcement to husband"
Lol these are my fuel


----------



## BabyC4Me

greenarcher said:


> BabyC, where do you find videos to watch?
> 
> Cruise sounds lovely!!
> 
> And YOU'RE ALL MAKING ME HUNGRY

I legit go on youtube, under my username of course ( dont want hubbie knowing I spend my free time watching other women find out they are fertile and breeding lol) , and type in Live pregnancy test, pregnancy announcement and DPO symptom videos....

you can find anything on youtube!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> BabyC, where do you find videos to watch?
> 
> Cruise sounds lovely!!
> 
> And YOU'RE ALL MAKING ME HUNGRY
> 
> Just go to youtube and search for "live pregnancy test" "pregnancy announcement video" "pregnancy announcement to husband"
> Lol these are my fuelClick to expand...

hahahhaha!!! we search the same stufffff...Puma...we got to do better lol:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im just amazed how ppl can talk about ttc stuff on youtube and here we are secretly chatting :blush:

Can you imagine i go on youtube and talk about the consistency of my cm and when we BD...etc and my relatives/friends watch that!! I just cant even imagine. 

Btw im getting some sharp cramps on my right side, i hope im not ovulating yet. I need to get some sperm in there before ovulation:wohoo:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Im just amazed how ppl can talk about ttc stuff on youtube and here we are secretly chatting :blush:
> 
> Can you imagine i go on youtube and talk about the consistency of my cm and when we BD...etc and my relatives/friends watch that!! I just cant even imagine.
> 
> Btw im getting some sharp cramps on my right side, i hope im not ovulating yet. I need to get some sperm in there before ovulation:wohoo:

what CD are you and is this your fertile week?

sorry is you already said this...im getting everyones stories confused!!!!!! lol

and yeaaa i cant imagine talking about TTC stuff on youtube..now when im already good and preggo now THAT would be a great time to share symptoms and getting ready for baby adventures


----------



## TJ Islander

LOL

first of all, this talk about pizza is making me hungry

second, whats this about youtube??? i need some more ttc stuff to watch/read. i think i have read all the article on the net by now. i google like crazy. and i watch youtube like crazy.

im gonna watch jungle book in an hr with some of my good friends from university. that will take my mind of babies for a while :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> LOL
> 
> first of all, this talk about pizza is making me hungry
> 
> second, whats this about youtube??? i need some more ttc stuff to watch/read. i think i have read all the article on the net by now. i google like crazy. and i watch youtube like crazy.
> 
> im gonna watch jungle book in an hr with some of my good friends from university. that will take my mind of babies for a while :happydance:

There are so many couples on YT that share their journey from live pregnancy testing until the baby is walking and talking...its just amazing that ppl can share their stories for ppl like us that go NUTS over the whole process. 

Watching movies def help to distract ! Books too!

Tj are you and your hubbie back on speaking terms?

I know you were upset at him about a week ago

hope all is well!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> what CD are you and is this your fertile week?
> 
> sorry is you already said this...im getting everyones stories confused!!!!!! lol
> 
> and yeaaa i cant imagine talking about TTC stuff on youtube..now when im already good and preggo now THAT would be a great time to share symptoms and getting ready for baby adventures

hehe thats okey i get everyones stories mixed p too:blush: Im CD13 today, yesterday i got almost positive opk and todays bit darker. 

Btw DH came up with this business idea:coffee: We wanna do ttc reality show! wouldnt that be so cool? will be watched more than KK, just saying...


----------



## puma1986

I have an off the wall question. 

I determined that if it takes the full 12 days for the baby to implant, I may not get a positive HCG test until the 8th of May. 

Now, having said that, I have a short luteal phase of 10-11 days. AF is due tomorrow. 

If, for instance, my happy little bean is traveling down my tube to implant tomorrow, will my body know this? Or will it proceed with a period and my babybean is flushed? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Do you think that my body (or anyone's body) would know and not shed my/their lining?


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> what CD are you and is this your fertile week?
> 
> sorry is you already said this...im getting everyones stories confused!!!!!! lol
> 
> and yeaaa i cant imagine talking about TTC stuff on youtube..now when im already good and preggo now THAT would be a great time to share symptoms and getting ready for baby adventures
> 
> hehe thats okey i get everyones stories mixed p too:blush: Im CD13 today, yesterday i got almost positive opk and todays bit darker.
> 
> Btw DH came up with this business idea:coffee: We wanna do ttc reality show! wouldnt that be so cool? will be watched more than KK, just saying...Click to expand...



Cd 13 is prime time for BD !!!! 

Do it. ! Can't hurt any !

TTC reality show. ...I believe you guys are up to something. There would be no show like it out there ! 

It would star diff couples in during stages of their journeys. 

From newbies all the way to IVF pros. 

There is so much to talk about and drama to be had ...

How do I invest in this ??? I'm so ready!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> I have an off the wall question.
> 
> I determined that if it takes the full 12 days for the baby to implant, I may not get a positive HCG test until the 8th of May.
> 
> Now, having said that, I have a short luteal phase of 10-11 days. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> If, for instance, my happy little bean is traveling down my tube to implant tomorrow, will my body know this? Or will it proceed with a period and my babybean is flushed? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Do you think that my body (or anyone's body) would know and not shed my/their lining?





Your question isn't off the wall at all ! You're saying that since the bean would stick later in the cycle, would your body know NOT to start shedding the lining before hand ...

Very interesting question. You are doing a lot of thinking !

I honestly believe that a woman's body has the capability to do ANYTHING. It's smarter than we think and understand the natural cue of implantation and says "WOAH. Lining. You stay put ! There's a baby on board now !"

Just like the body knows to produce milk and all those things. The lining will make a sustainable environment for your baby. Long as your egg and reproductive system are healthy and the gears are turning at the same time ,

Things will be fine ! 

Your such a thinker


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> I have an off the wall question.
> 
> I determined that if it takes the full 12 days for the baby to implant, I may not get a positive HCG test until the 8th of May.
> 
> Now, having said that, I have a short luteal phase of 10-11 days. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> If, for instance, my happy little bean is traveling down my tube to implant tomorrow, will my body know this? Or will it proceed with a period and my babybean is flushed? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Do you think that my body (or anyone's body) would know and not shed my/their lining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question isn't off the wall at all ! You're saying that since the bean would stick later in the cycle, would your body kow NOT to start shedding the lining before hand ...
> 
> Very interesting question. You are doing a lot of thinking !
> 
> I honestly believe that a woman's body has the capability to do ANYTHING. It's smarter than we think and understand the natural cue of implantation and says "WOAH. Lining. You stay put ! There's a baby on board now !"
> 
> Just like the body knows to produce milk and all those things. The lining will make a sustainable environment for your baby. Long as your egg and reproductive system are healthy and the gears are turning at the same time ,
> 
> Things will be fine !
> 
> Your such a thinkerClick to expand...

LOL! OMG. Your reply made my entire night. I hope that's exactly what my body says "WOAH!!!" lol!


----------



## BabyC4Me

"WOAH!" 

That's the baby on board signal. 

Mos def. I hope I feel the exact moment when my body says "WOAH there !"


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> first of all, this talk about pizza is making me hungry
> 
> second, whats this about youtube??? i need some more ttc stuff to watch/read. i think i have read all the article on the net by now. i google like crazy. and i watch youtube like crazy.
> 
> im gonna watch jungle book in an hr with some of my good friends from university. that will take my mind of babies for a while :happydance:
> 
> There are so many couples on YT that share their journey from live pregnancy testing until the baby is walking and talking...its just amazing that ppl can share their stories for ppl like us that go NUTS over the whole process.
> 
> Watching movies def help to distract ! Books too!
> 
> Tj are you and your hubbie back on speaking terms?
> 
> I know you were upset at him about a week ago
> 
> hope all is well!Click to expand...


yes we are. i was properly scolded about having faith and made up the next day :blush:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I'm no expert on this but ur uterus will shed regardless:( thats why most ppl do treatments and supplements to lengthen their lp. 

Scientifically speaking, after implantation progesterone and hcg will keep the uterus from shedding. 

Some people get their period and still can be pregnant because sometimes when baby implants late, amount of progesterone/hcg won't be enuf to keep all the uterus lining. 

But let's hope ur baby implant before shedding start Hun. 

Btw I have serious cramps, I haven't had cramps like this around ovulation before. Can't wait hubby to come home so we can catch the egg!


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> I have an off the wall question.
> 
> I determined that if it takes the full 12 days for the baby to implant, I may not get a positive HCG test until the 8th of May.
> 
> Now, having said that, I have a short luteal phase of 10-11 days. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> If, for instance, my happy little bean is traveling down my tube to implant tomorrow, will my body know this? Or will it proceed with a period and my babybean is flushed? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Do you think that my body (or anyone's body) would know and not shed my/their lining?

Puma, have you been to the doc regarding your short LP?? if not, i think you should. you have to cover all bases early.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma! did u test again? I hope af stays away from u hun:hugs: got my fingers and toes crossed for u. 

Same goes for green! did u test again, did the line get darker??

Last night opk was super dark and i had some major cramps that never experienced before. Cervix seems open today and i hav good ewcm this cycle. Im sure im ovulating this cycle at CD14, fx sperms can meet my egg!! Really hopeful:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! did u test again? I hope af stays away from u hun:hugs: got my fingers and toes crossed for u.
> 
> Same goes for green! did u test again, did the line get darker??
> 
> Last night opk was super dark and i had some major cramps that never experienced before. Cervix seems open today and i hav good ewcm this cycle. Im sure im ovulating this cycle at CD14, fx sperms can meet my egg!! Really hopeful:happydance::happydance:

All your ducks are lined up this cycle Golden! Try your best ! Don't over do it. 

I think that's where I failed last month. We BDed like every day of that week. And I like ..thought about it way too hard and it was ...extra. 

FX for a BFP for all of us !!! CD 22... I'm testing in 8 days !


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! did u test again? I hope af stays away from u hun:hugs: got my fingers and toes crossed for u.
> 
> Same goes for green! did u test again, did the line get darker??
> 
> Last night opk was super dark and i had some major cramps that never experienced before. Cervix seems open today and i hav good ewcm this cycle. Im sure im ovulating this cycle at CD14, fx sperms can meet my egg!! Really hopeful:happydance::happydance:

Sounds good Golden. BABY DUST!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! did u test again? I hope af stays away from u hun:hugs: got my fingers and toes crossed for u.
> 
> Same goes for green! did u test again, did the line get darker??
> 
> Last night opk was super dark and i had some major cramps that never experienced before. Cervix seems open today and i hav good ewcm this cycle. Im sure im ovulating this cycle at CD14, fx sperms can meet my egg!! Really hopeful:happydance::happydance:

I haven't tested! She's due today but no cramps yet. Just an insane pressure that's hard to describe. I appreciate both your fingers and toes! Man I have never felt so bloated and pressurized. I haven't tested yet. I'm saving my last frer for morning pee tomorrow! I'll probably take a clinical guard test tonight. 

Also, I drink so much water that my pee is totally clear. I read that this is quite bad for pee tests especially early on. In finishing my last bottle right now, and won't drink another water all day!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> I have an off the wall question.
> 
> I determined that if it takes the full 12 days for the baby to implant, I may not get a positive HCG test until the 8th of May.
> 
> Now, having said that, I have a short luteal phase of 10-11 days. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> If, for instance, my happy little bean is traveling down my tube to implant tomorrow, will my body know this? Or will it proceed with a period and my babybean is flushed? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Do you think that my body (or anyone's body) would know and not shed my/their lining?
> 
> Puma, have you been to the doc regarding your short LP?? if not, i think you should. you have to cover all bases early.Click to expand...

Honestly, I never considered it. I probably will, through.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma I can't believe you are waiting so long to test ! I'm surprised and proud !!!

Please post tonight's tests and tomorrow mornings test. We need some visuals!!!!

Good luck! And that pressure sounds odd. Like gas or a baby forming lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma pressure sounds like a good symptom! like babyc said, post ur tests because im dying to see some hpts hehe :happydance:


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Puma! did u test again? I hope af stays away from u hun:hugs: got my fingers and toes crossed for u.
> 
> Same goes for green! did u test again, did the line get darker??
> 
> Last night opk was super dark and i had some major cramps that never experienced before. Cervix seems open today and i hav good ewcm this cycle. Im sure im ovulating this cycle at CD14, fx sperms can meet my egg!! Really hopeful:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I haven't tested! She's due today but no cramps yet. Just an insane pressure that's hard to describe. I appreciate both your fingers and toes! Man I have never felt so bloated and pressurized. I haven't tested yet. I'm saving my last frer for morning pee tomorrow! I'll probably take a clinical guard test tonight.
> 
> Also, I drink so much water that my pee is totally clear. I read that this is quite bad for pee tests especially early on. In finishing my last bottle right now, and won't drink another water all day!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: IM HOLDING MY BREATH!!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I feel like Puma is getting good news tomorrow. 

Here's to soon crossing over onto the "expecting " threads !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> I feel like Puma is getting good news tomorrow.
> 
> Here's to soon crossing over onto the "expecting " threads !

Nope. I'm not leaving you guys. Ever. Bwahahaha. 

Yeah, I don't know. I was so heartbroken with the evap. I'll post pictures of the tests even if they are negative. I still haven't started I consistently have a 28 to 29 day cycle and have never once missed a period. If I don't start by Saturday then I might be a bit more excited. 

I'm still 100 percent positive AF will come because if I have an ounce of optimism and I'm not carrying a little bean, I'll cry so hard. 

Man this is so emotionally draining.


----------



## GoldenRatio

You there is only 25% chance of getting pregnant every cycle and 70% of women manage to get pregnant 6-12 cycles! So considering that this was ur 2nd cycle, u shouldn't be upset and u should enjoy ur wine and pumpkin pie regardless!!! maybe not wine if u get bfp:hugs:

If u get bfp im gonna celebrate it with a snickers bar hehe im gonna pray now, bfp for u and snickers for me!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma pressure sounds like a good symptom! like babyc said, post ur tests because im dying to see some hpts hehe :happydance:

Ill post them I promise!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> You there is only 25% chance of getting pregnant every cycle and 70% of women manage to get pregnant 6-12 cycles! So considering that this was ur 2nd cycle, u shouldn't be upset and u should enjoy ur wine and pumpkin pie regardless!!! maybe not wine if u get bfp:hugs:
> 
> If u get bfp im gonna celebrate it with a snickers bar hehe im gonna pray now, bfp for u and snickers for me!


You're a genius. I'm gonna relax, AND eat my pumpkin pie too, DANGIT!!

And she will either show or she won't. But either way my stomach will be happy!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Girls. Janet Jackson is expecting her first child. 

.....she's 49. 

Let that marinate.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> You there is only 25% chance of getting pregnant every cycle and 70% of women manage to get pregnant 6-12 cycles! So considering that this was ur 2nd cycle, u shouldn't be upset and u should enjoy ur wine and pumpkin pie regardless!!! maybe not wine if u get bfp:hugs:
> 
> If u get bfp im gonna celebrate it with a snickers bar hehe im gonna pray now, bfp for u and snickers for me!

Aww thank you for your prayers love <3


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Girls. Janet Jackson is expecting her first child.
> 
> .....she's 49.
> 
> Let that marinate.

Oh mymymy! 

If Janet Jackson can do this, we can, too!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Girls. Janet Jackson is expecting her first child.
> 
> .....she's 49.
> 
> Let that marinate.

its probably IVF and she will get all the med care she needs. And they say money cant buy happiness!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Girls. Janet Jackson is expecting her first child.
> 
> .....she's 49.
> 
> Let that marinate.
> 
> its probably IVF and she will get all the med care she needs. And they say money cant buy happiness!Click to expand...

DANG!! im happy for her. she must be crazy happy


----------



## GoldenRatio

Apparently she froze her eggs before so she used it now


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Apparently she froze her eggs before so she used it now

Okay, so not the best example lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAHHA!!! damn....frozen eggs, ivf??? sounds like too much work!

def not the best example BUT...... congrats on her pregnancy and OUR soon to be BFPs!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> HAHHA!!! damn....frozen eggs, ivf??? sounds like too much work!
> 
> def not the best example BUT...... congrats on her pregnancy and OUR soon to be BFPs!

I AM SO GLAD that most of our cycles aren't synced! Could you imagine? We would all be crying and miserable or all super optimistic. I'm glad that when 1 to 2 of us are in a funk, several of us are feeling hopeful. I really don't know what I'd do without you girls!

AND WHERE IS GREENARCHER?!

I hope her super light line has gotten darker!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh im glad no cycle syncing here too! Since i started ttc, i try not to hang out with my friends too often so my cycle doesnt get iffy hahah

Btw i saw greenarcher on an other thread this morning, she posted a ic test and there was no line. But those tests are not so sensitive...


----------



## Bella12

I'm also glad we are not cycle syncing. We can support each other in the good times as well as during the not so good. 

You ladies are definitely ahead of me. I'm just hitting my fertile week. I'm not sure how it is going to happen this month. I feel so tired and stressed (work related ). It's hard to make a baby if you're not feeling in the mood to bd. 

Any of you ladies ever feel that way? If so, what did you do to help the process.


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> I'm also glad we are not cycle syncing. We can support each other in the good times as well as during the not so good.
> 
> You ladies are definitely ahead of me. I'm just hitting my fertile week. I'm not sure how it is going to happen this month. I feel so tired and stressed (work related ). It's hard to make a baby if you're not feeling in the mood to bd.
> 
> Any of you ladies ever feel that way? If so, what did you do to help the process.

That feeling is totally normal. It happens from time to time. 

I suggest you clear your mind of baby making for a day. Take an awesome bubble bath, enjoy a glass of wine or juice, pamper yourself, spend time grounding yourself and focusing on breathing. If you're into yoga, definitely do some yoga. Leave work at work of you can. Spend an evening watching a movie and snuggling with your significant other. Trade foot rubs. You've got to get yourself feeling great. :)


----------



## TJ Islander

Bella12 said:


> I'm also glad we are not cycle syncing. We can support each other in the good times as well as during the not so good.
> 
> You ladies are definitely ahead of me. I'm just hitting my fertile week. I'm not sure how it is going to happen this month. I feel so tired and stressed (work related ). It's hard to make a baby if you're not feeling in the mood to bd.
> 
> Any of you ladies ever feel that way? If so, what did you do to help the process.

girl!!! even if im dying and i know its fertile week, im ready and waiting. i just need those sperms!!!! you have a job to do missy:winkwink:


----------



## BabyC4Me

During my fertile week for some reason I'm always perky an READY for sex ! The week after , NOT AT ALL! It's like I tire myself out and get physically exhausted !

Funny how the body works ! 

Try Doing new positions , massages , just relaxing with him and eventually it will turn into a BD session!
Men can't resist !


----------



## puma1986

All right ladies. Here's my test as requested. I am now officially 1 day late and no sign of AF in sight. In fact, this morning when I wiped, there was significant cm. Yesterday I was super dry. 

The FR looks stark white though. 

Either:

A) This is a freak month where I'm late. 
B) My hopefulness has scared AF away temporarily
C) I DO have a short LP. These tests are based on 14 days after ovulation if it took 12 days to implant and 2 days to have noticable signs of HCG. I ovulated late, which could have pushed these days back. 
D) I'm going crazy. 

Buuuuut I just used my last FR so unless I don't start for another 3 or 4 days, I'm limited to clinical response tests. 


Oh also! I accidentally held the test in the pee for 25 seconds instead of 5. It clearly states not to hold it in there more than 5. I can't imagine that giving me a false negative though? 

Either way, I'm okay with the results. I just wish AF would show or id get a BFP. I hate limbo. [URL=https://imgur.com/vT44j8p][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/vT44j8p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> All right ladies. Here's my test as requested. I am now officially 1 day late and no sign of AF in sight. In fact, this morning when I wiped, there was significant cm. Yesterday I was super dry.
> 
> The FR looks stark white though.
> 
> Either:
> 
> A) This is a freak month where I'm late.
> B) My hopefulness has scared AF away temporarily
> C) I DO have a short LP. These tests are based on 14 days after ovulation if it took 12 days to implant and 2 days to have noticable signs of HCG. I ovulated late, which could have pushed these days back.
> D) I'm going crazy.
> 
> Buuuuut I just used my last FR so unless I don't start for another 3 or 4 days, I'm limited to clinical response tests.
> 
> 
> Oh also! I accidentally held the test in the pee for 25 seconds instead of 5. It clearly states not to hold it in there more than 5. I can't imagine that giving me a false negative though?
> 
> Either way, I'm okay with the results. I just wish AF would show or id get a BFP. I hate limbo. [URL=https://imgur.com/vT44j8p][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/vT44j8p.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

HMMMM., the last time i was 2 days late and im NEVER late then AF showed up. i was sooo shocked i couldnt even cry. in my mind i think i was pregnant. i just believe i was. anyway, keep testing. i know what you must be feeling..the limbo is crazy. but i think you still have a chance. never give up until AF comes!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Test looks white to me :-(. 

But each day your levels will go up if you are preggo. So don't give up hope ! 

AF will either show up or not !


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> HAHHA!!! damn....frozen eggs, ivf??? sounds like too much work!
> 
> def not the best example BUT...... congrats on her pregnancy and OUR soon to be BFPs!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD that most of our cycles aren't synced! Could you imagine? We would all be crying and miserable or all super optimistic. I'm glad that when 1 to 2 of us are in a funk, several of us are feeling hopeful. I really don't know what I'd do without you girls!
> 
> AND WHERE IS GREENARCHER?!
> 
> I hope her super light line has gotten darker!!!Click to expand...

LOL I'm here! Sorry, work has picked up, and I'm trying not to hit the forum as much. It's way too distracting!

Confused, and not testing this morning. Yesterday afternoon, I started bleeding while having a BM (sorry TMI) and put a tampon in, then after I went to change it, there was almost nothing on it, and I'm not bleeding anymore! I'm considering myself CD2 right now, but we'll see if the bleeding starts back up again. No cramping or anything with it either. Very strange.


----------



## greenarcher

Puma, I think that keeping it in too long could affect the test. Like, too much liquid could wash the dye away, or prevent the liquid from moving across the test properly. 

If you implanted late, then you could still need a day or two to get enough hcg in your system. Test with a cheapie tomorrow.


----------



## puma1986

Yeah I sort of figured. One odd thing though, that's new for me, is that when I wipes a couple of hours ago there was a slightly yellow piece of really thick rubber cement like cm. I don't know how to explain it. Except it was bizarre. And no infections, either. 
I read this could be the mucus plug forming if you are pregnant. Honestly, it could probably be a number of things. But was a first for me. I did have the yellow CM earlier in the the cycle too though. 

Either way, I'm ignoring it. I'm going to assume that AF will arrive within the next few days and then I'll start on CD1. If by late this weekend AF still hasn't started, then I'll be a bit more suspicious. It'd be really easy to assume a BFP right now so I'm avoiding that altogether. I even took my hygiene products into work today in anticipation of it's arrival. 

How is everyone else doing/feeling?


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> HAHHA!!! damn....frozen eggs, ivf??? sounds like too much work!
> 
> def not the best example BUT...... congrats on her pregnancy and OUR soon to be BFPs!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD that most of our cycles aren't synced! Could you imagine? We would all be crying and miserable or all super optimistic. I'm glad that when 1 to 2 of us are in a funk, several of us are feeling hopeful. I really don't know what I'd do without you girls!
> 
> AND WHERE IS GREENARCHER?!
> 
> I hope her super light line has gotten darker!!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm here! Sorry, work has picked up, and I'm trying not to hit the forum as much. It's way too distracting!
> 
> Confused, and not testing this morning. Yesterday afternoon, I started bleeding while having a BM (sorry TMI) and put a tampon in, then after I went to change it, there was almost nothing on it, and I'm not bleeding anymore! I'm considering myself CD2 right now, but we'll see if the bleeding starts back up again. No cramping or anything with it either. Very strange.Click to expand...

All sounds very odd and possibly implantation-esque?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry puma and green that u are going thru a weird cycle, I always envied ppl that get bfp 7-9dpo and be done with it. 

But remember stressing right now is not gonna change the result so let's hope af doesn't show p. 

I got negative opk so I'm 1dpo today. Last night DH took so long to finish and when I woke p, I didn't see any semen residue so I accused him of faking orgasm hahahhaha he thinks I'm going crazy


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry puma and green that u are going thru a weird cycle, I always envied ppl that get bfp 7-9dpo and be done with it.
> 
> But remember stressing right now is not gonna change the result so let's hope af doesn't show p.
> 
> I got negative opk so I'm 1dpo today. Last night DH took so long to finish and when I woke p, I didn't see any semen residue so I accused him of faking orgasm hahahhaha he thinks I'm going crazy

HAHAHHAHHAHAA. thats funny.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Stalking!


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry puma and green that u are going thru a weird cycle, I always envied ppl that get bfp 7-9dpo and be done with it.
> 
> But remember stressing right now is not gonna change the result so let's hope af doesn't show p.
> 
> I got negative opk so I'm 1dpo today. Last night DH took so long to finish and when I woke p, I didn't see any semen residue so I accused him of faking orgasm hahahhaha he thinks I'm going crazy

Lmao! That's a mess !!!!!

Men prolly do fake it sometimes becuZ they are tired and wanna just be done lol 

But I'm sure he gave you plenty spermies


----------



## greenarcher

Bleed was fresh red and has picked back up. Cramping has started. Looking like the new normal is going to be shorter cycles. That was only 26 days with 11 day lp


----------



## greenarcher

Golden that's hilarious! Maybe he was just dehydrated ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Bleed was fresh red and has picked back up. Cramping has started. Looking like the new normal is going to be shorter cycles. That was only 26 days with 11 day lp

No!!!! I forbid your AF from arriving!!! You are my cycle twin and you're leaving me behind!!!! :(


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:

Omg lmao


----------



## OhHappyZ

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:

OMG this made me laugh so hard :rofl: You suck up those spermies girl!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:

HAHAHAH!! you should have said PG 21:blush::blush:


----------



## GoldenRatio

OhhappyZ, welcome welcome! u gonna love this thread. I see u getting married! U must be a little stressed ha?


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:
> 
> HAHAHAH!! you should have said PG 21:blush::blush:Click to expand...

hahahha we are all old and we know it :happydance:


----------



## puma1986

OhHappyZ said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:
> 
> OMG this made me laugh so hard :rofl: You suck up those spermies girl!!!Click to expand...

No no!!!!! Spermies don't make babies in our tummies! They are swimming the wrong direction!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:
> 
> OMG this made me laugh so hard :rofl: You suck up those spermies girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No no!!!!! Spermies don't make babies in our tummies! They are swimming the wrong direction!!!Click to expand...

No hun, he means my vajayjay sucked it all up


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Bleed was fresh red and has picked back up. Cramping has started. Looking like the new normal is going to be shorter cycles. That was only 26 days with 11 day lp
> 
> No!!!! I forbid your AF from arriving!!! You are my cycle twin and you're leaving me behind!!!! :(Click to expand...

She's not listening. That's okay, you get a BFP for both of us!


----------



## OhHappyZ

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:
> 
> OMG this made me laugh so hard :rofl: You suck up those spermies girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No no!!!!! Spermies don't make babies in our tummies! They are swimming the wrong direction!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No hun, he means my vajayjay sucked it all upClick to expand...

Exactly!! Sluurrrrrp. You have one very talented HooHaa. :rofl:


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Bleed was fresh red and has picked back up. Cramping has started. Looking like the new normal is going to be shorter cycles. That was only 26 days with 11 day lp
> 
> No!!!! I forbid your AF from arriving!!! You are my cycle twin and you're leaving me behind!!!! :(Click to expand...
> 
> She's not listening. That's okay, you get a BFP for both of us!Click to expand...

I don't think so. I haven't started but I don't feel anything. Maybe I'll start tonight!


----------



## GoldenRatio

OhHappyZ said:


> Exactly!! Sluurrrrrp. You have one very talented HooHaa. :rofl:

Not talented, she is desperate :blush: 

I just went to check cp and I cant find my cervix:shrug: sperms are gone, cervix is gone.. they better be working on fertilizing my eggs


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I don't think so. I haven't started but I don't feel anything. Maybe I'll start tonight!

Okey what happened to you! Look at ur profile pic and look at negative nelly talking :friends: Its about time that we think positive and attract positive so i can have my snickers


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I haven't started but I don't feel anything. Maybe I'll start tonight!
> 
> Okey what happened to you! Look at ur profile pic and look at negative nelly talking :friends: Its about time that we think positive and attract positive so i can have my snickersClick to expand...

Touche, love! I'll be more positive! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

What are ur symptoms puma?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> What are ur symptoms puma?

I actually feel less symptomatic than last month when I was convinced we were pregnant. 

But I suppose the big things so far are

*AF is now 2 days late. 
*Felt extreme pressure the last few days in lower abdomen, like something is about to explode 
*CM is really weird. Rubbery then EWCM-esque then dry, and back and fourth. 
*Really thirsty
*Slight crampiness. 
*Sore lower back

*Sore BB's but this is extremely normal for me since having my son 8 years ago

So nothing extraordinary, really. Which is why I feel like I'm somehow just late this month. I've never had implantation bleeding so that wouldn't be a sign for me.


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> What are ur symptoms puma?
> 
> I actually feel less symptomatic than last month when I was convinced we were pregnant.
> 
> But I suppose the big things so far are
> 
> *AF is now 2 days late.
> *Felt extreme pressure the last few days in lower abdomen, like something is about to explode
> *CM is really weird. Rubbery then EWCM-esque then dry, and back and fourth.
> *Really thirsty
> *Slight crampiness.
> *Sore lower back
> 
> *Sore BB's but this is extremely normal for me since having my son 8 years ago
> 
> So nothing extraordinary, really. Which is why I feel like I'm somehow just late this month. I've never had implantation bleeding so that wouldn't be a sign for me.Click to expand...


Puma thats still a good sign girl. keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry that af got u green, maybe our convo will cheer u up :happydance:

hahahhahahaah!!!! THIS IS HILARIOUS!!!!

Your hubbie is such a jokester !


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> What are ur symptoms puma?
> 
> I actually feel less symptomatic than last month when I was convinced we were pregnant.
> 
> But I suppose the big things so far are
> 
> *AF is now 2 days late.
> *Felt extreme pressure the last few days in lower abdomen, like something is about to explode
> *CM is really weird. Rubbery then EWCM-esque then dry, and back and fourth.
> *Really thirsty
> *Slight crampiness.
> *Sore lower back
> 
> *Sore BB's but this is extremely normal for me since having my son 8 years ago
> 
> So nothing extraordinary, really. Which is why I feel like I'm somehow just late this month. I've never had implantation bleeding so that wouldn't be a sign for me.Click to expand...

Puma.......

you will get this BFP!!!!!!....
two days late is alot to me
last month i was one day late and FREAKING OUT.... so two days????

idk how you are sane!!!!

when are you going to test again?

One of us needs this ! do it for the team!

#TeamDesperate  <3


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> What are ur symptoms puma?
> 
> I actually feel less symptomatic than last month when I was convinced we were pregnant.
> 
> But I suppose the big things so far are
> 
> *AF is now 2 days late.
> *Felt extreme pressure the last few days in lower abdomen, like something is about to explode
> *CM is really weird. Rubbery then EWCM-esque then dry, and back and fourth.
> *Really thirsty
> *Slight crampiness.
> *Sore lower back
> 
> *Sore BB's but this is extremely normal for me since having my son 8 years ago
> 
> So nothing extraordinary, really. Which is why I feel like I'm somehow just late this month. I've never had implantation bleeding so that wouldn't be a sign for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Puma.......
> 
> you will get this BFP!!!!!!....
> two days late is alot to me
> last month i was one day late and FREAKING OUT.... so two days????
> 
> idk how you are sane!!!!
> 
> when are you going to test again?
> 
> One of us needs this ! do it for the team!
> 
> #TeamDesperate  <3Click to expand...

LMAO OMG...... You are seriously my favorite. I'll take another test tonight! You guys are going to get tired of staring at stark white tests! <3


----------



## BabyC4Me

NEVER will i be tired of testsssssss!!!!! 

I have 7 days until I can.....

but at least you are testing AFTER a missed period so this is more than 100% appropriate!


DIP THAT STICK WOMAN!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma all ur symptoms sound so promising, and i have a feeling that ur little bean implanted a little late:happydance::happydance:

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma all ur symptoms sound so promising, and i have a feeling that ur little bean implanted a little late:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test:

Gah you guys! LOL 

I'll go test aaaagaaaaaaain. 

I'll report back!


----------



## puma1986

And another stark white test! lmao. =)




[img]https://i.imgur.com/OBEggiX.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyC4Me

How much water did you drink today ?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> How much water did you drink today ?

Hmmm.... I've actually only had about two bottles today and about 2 cups of apple juice!


----------



## GoldenRatio

yeaa ur urine s too diluted, this doesnt count. Do one in the morning:smug:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> yeaa ur urine s too diluted, this doesnt count. Do one in the morning:smug:

LMAO! You guys! 

Okay....either I'm going to get a BFP eventually or AF has got to arrive eventually! She is still no where in sight! Tomorrow starts day 3!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yessssssss!!!!!! 

Mo tests! Mo tests! Day 3 may be the darkest line ever !


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey let me examine ur cycles here...

When did u ovulate? how did u confirm ovulation? how do you know lp length? have u been tracking ur cycles? How long are ur cycles usually?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Yessssssss!!!!!!
> 
> Mo tests! Mo tests! Day 3 may be the darkest line ever !

Hahahaha omg. You guys are cracking me up! I'll post one bright and early! =)

Enough about me though! How are YOU guys doing?!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Yessssssss!!!!!!
> 
> Mo tests! Mo tests! Day 3 may be the darkest line ever !
> 
> Hahahaha omg. You guys are cracking me up! I'll post one bright and early! =)
> 
> Enough about me though! How are YOU guys doing?!Click to expand...


This "clean eating " thing ...is annoying. I hate everything about it. I'm hungry all the time. And im bored already. Tomorrow im sure we are ordering a pizza. Lol 

I feel fine tho. I'm CD23. No symptoms at all. Nipples been sore for the past like 5 days. Very odd. That's about it tho. 

I would love finding out that I'm preggo but I don't feel the "typical" tell tale symptoms. Hopefully I'm one of those ladies that doesn't even know she's preggo until like 7 weeks in.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> okey let me examine ur cycles here...
> 
> When did u ovulate? how did u confirm ovulation? how do you know lp length? have u been tracking ur cycles? How long are ur cycles usually?


LOL! Okay Ms. Investigator! 

Period Began: 7 April 
Period Due: 4 May
Currently: 12DPO 
Ovulated: 23 April (Confirmed with CB OPK) Peak on 21 & 22 - Smiley Faces + Tons of CM O_O
LP Length: 10-11 Days (Known due to tracking since March)
Cycle Tracking: Monthly with Ovia Calendar + Personal Symptom Log + CM checks
Cycle Length: 28 days 

Also, I have had the most awful acid reflux :(


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Yessssssss!!!!!!
> 
> Mo tests! Mo tests! Day 3 may be the darkest line ever !
> 
> Hahahaha omg. You guys are cracking me up! I'll post one bright and early! =)
> 
> Enough about me though! How are YOU guys doing?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This "clean eating " thing ...is annoying. I hate everything about it. I'm hungry all the time. And im bored already. Tomorrow im sure we are ordering a pizza. Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho. I'm CD23. No symptoms at all. Nipples been sore for the past like 5 days. Very odd. That's about it tho.
> 
> I would love finding out that I'm preggo but I don't feel the "typical" tell tale symptoms. Hopefully I'm one of those ladies that doesn't even know she's preggo until like 7 weeks in.Click to expand...

BAHAHA. Yeah right crazy woman! You'd have to not be TTC for this to happen. You're going to be on your 2nd day without AF and crossing your fingers! <3


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Yessssssss!!!!!!
> 
> Mo tests! Mo tests! Day 3 may be the darkest line ever !
> 
> Hahahaha omg. You guys are cracking me up! I'll post one bright and early! =)
> 
> Enough about me though! How are YOU guys doing?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This "clean eating " thing ...is annoying. I hate everything about it. I'm hungry all the time. And im bored already. Tomorrow im sure we are ordering a pizza. Lol
> 
> I feel fine tho. I'm CD23. No symptoms at all. Nipples been sore for the past like 5 days. Very odd. That's about it tho.
> 
> I would love finding out that I'm preggo but I don't feel the "typical" tell tale symptoms. Hopefully I'm one of those ladies that doesn't even know she's preggo until like 7 weeks in.Click to expand...

Also! Chop up some tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, and add little chunks of cheddar cheese - toss in olive oil, a dash of soy sauce, a little fresh lemon juice and add some sea salt! 

It's DELISH! I'm a vegetarian so this is one of my go to healthy and low calorie snacks! <3


----------



## BabyC4Me

You honestly are 100% correct. Idk who I thought I was talking to. 

Hahaah!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> You honestly are 100% correct. Idk who I thought I was talking to.
> 
> Hahaah!

I found this online and loved it. Thought I'd share. 

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother

I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## TJ Islander

this is my one and only thread. i love u guys. so much fun:thumbup:

good luck puma!!!!!!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> this is my one and only thread. i love u guys. so much fun:thumbup:
> 
> good luck puma!!!!!!

Love you too Ms. TJ =) thank you!


----------



## TJ Islander

thats a beautiful poem puma:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry ladies, had to cook dinner and wash dishes :( hate being a housewife and work. 

Puma, opks doesn't always show the ovulation date. You won't be able to confirm ovulation to exact date unless u temp or watch cm and cp. Maybe u ovulated later than u think? Also did ur cm go creamy right after ovulation?


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH was holding my niece today(she is 7weeks old), they looked so cute together! now I feel all depressed:cry: 

Btw I already googled 1dpo symptoms hehehe, can't wait to start peeing on a stick


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> DH was holding my niece today(she is 7weeks old), they looked so cute together! now I feel all depressed:cry:
> 
> Btw I already googled 1dpo symptoms hehehe, can't wait to start peeing on a stick


Awee what a sweet moment!

It hard to resist symptom checking!!! =)


----------



## puma1986

Well... Today marks 3 days of AF not arriving. I woke up in a POOL of sweat last night. IT WAS SO DISGUSTING. It wasn't even hot last night so I'm not sure what that was about. 

I took a test. Still negative. What the Heck man. [URL=https://imgur.com/Xq2egi6][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/Xq2egi6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BabyC4Me

Your body is def effing with yu. Like. Bruh. I'm pissed


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Your body is def effing with yu. Like. Bruh. I'm pissed

Right?!? Seriously the worst! Like if I'm not pregnant, let me start a new cycle! This one's being a jerk!


----------



## GoldenRatio

So weird! 

Two possibilities, most ppl don't get positive on urine test until af s two weeks late or no positive urine test at all, or ur app s right on guessing ur af.


----------



## TJ Islander

wow puma that is soooo strange!! i remember when i was 2 days late last month. it was crazy. u must be going crazy by now:wacko:


----------



## puma1986

Yeah, I'm really confused guys. 

I feel like I'm being jipped lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Yeah, I'm really confused guys.
> 
> I feel like I'm being jipped lol

Are u taking prenatals? if so when did u start?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm really confused guys.
> 
> I feel like I'm being jipped lol
> 
> Are u taking prenatals? if so when did u start?Click to expand...

I am taking prenatals! I started on 22 March!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm really confused guys.
> 
> I feel like I'm being jipped lol
> 
> Are u taking prenatals? if so when did u start?Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking prenatals! I started on 22 March!Click to expand...

Does it have Vit B6 in it? 
Vit B6 lengthens lp, so af may come after 14dpo or if u implanted the latest (12dpo), test wont pick p hcg yet.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm really confused guys.
> 
> I feel like I'm being jipped lol
> 
> Are u taking prenatals? if so when did u start?Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking prenatals! I started on 22 March!Click to expand...
> 
> Does it have Vit B6 in it?
> Vit B6 lengthens lp, so af may come after 14dpo or if u implanted the latest (12dpo), test wont pick p hcg yet.Click to expand...


Good question. I am fairly certain it does. That could certainly be why though. I'll check! Thanks Golden!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I seen couple ppl here that experienced it, so lets wait for 14dpo mark then test. 

Btw im 2dpo today but cervix is still open, we are not scheduled for BD but should we :baby: This cycle my cervix and vajayjay feels so weird, i cant barely fit my finger in to check it and half of the time i cant find the cervix:shrug: sorry if its tmi.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> I seen couple ppl here that experienced it, so lets wait for 14dpo mark then test.
> 
> Btw im 2dpo today but cervix is still open, we are not scheduled for BD but should we :baby: This cycle my cervix and vajayjay feels so weird, i cant barely fit my finger in to check it and half of the time i cant find the cervix:shrug: sorry if its tmi.

BD BD BD !!!!

Live on the edge !!!!! Unscheduled BD is the best BD !

And in regards to finding your cervix. I have ZERO idea what mine feels like. I always try and find it and I can't tell if it's just vagina or what lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> BD BD BD !!!!
> 
> Live on the edge !!!!! Unscheduled BD is the best BD !
> 
> And in regards to finding your cervix. I have ZERO idea what mine feels like. I always try and find it and I can't tell if it's just vagina or what lol

We have been BDing not stop, if i tell DH that i wanna BD tonight too he will loose his mind heheh but who knows maybe i will put a lingerie in use.

I can usually tell what my cervix is doing because before ovulation it feels like tip of a nose and during ovulation it goes high (hard to find) and gets soft so blends in with vagina wall. After ovulation, it supposed to close and drop low before af. Stays up and soft if pregnant. But mine is all over the place hihihh

Puma maybe u should check ur cervix? if its low or high?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> I seen couple ppl here that experienced it, so lets wait for 14dpo mark then test.
> 
> Btw im 2dpo today but cervix is still open, we are not scheduled for BD but should we :baby: This cycle my cervix and vajayjay feels so weird, i cant barely fit my finger in to check it and half of the time i cant find the cervix:shrug: sorry if its tmi.
> 
> BD BD BD !!!!
> 
> Live on the edge !!!!! Unscheduled BD is the best BD !
> 
> And in regards to finding your cervix. I have ZERO idea what mine feels like. I always try and find it and I can't tell if it's just vagina or what lolClick to expand...


Dude I was the same way!!!! You have to squat down and then reach!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> BD BD BD !!!!
> 
> Live on the edge !!!!! Unscheduled BD is the best BD !
> 
> And in regards to finding your cervix. I have ZERO idea what mine feels like. I always try and find it and I can't tell if it's just vagina or what lol
> 
> We have been BDing not stop, if i tell DH that i wanna BD tonight too he will loose his mind heheh but who knows maybe i will put a lingerie in use.
> 
> I can usually tell what my cervix is doing because before ovulation it feels like tip of a nose and during ovulation it goes high (hard to find) and gets soft so blends in with vagina wall. After ovulation, it supposed to close and drop low before af. Stays up and soft if pregnant. But mine is all over the place hihihh
> 
> Puma maybe u should check ur cervix? if its low or high?Click to expand...

My cervix is super duper high! And my heartburn is killing me. I've had it for 3 days straight! If I'm not pregnant this month I'm going to have to scold the hormones in my body for this!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I still remember when I first found my cervix haha. I thought I was feeling it, but then one day I went a little higher and around the bump and was like OMG THERE IT IS!!! Most of the month I can't feel it, and it is always hard to get a finger up there, but I squat and shove em up, working two fingers in there gently and trying my damdest to do this awkward yoga pose I call the "Round Backed Cervix Hunter" :haha:


----------



## puma1986

Hahahahahahahahahaha omg happy. 

I think part of me just died. That was the funniest thing I've read all day. 

Its true though! We are trying to locate something based on touch alone lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma i really think u are pregnant! based on cervix and symptoms. Im gonna be so angry if af shows p:growlmad:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma i really think u are pregnant! based on cervix and symptoms. Im gonna be so angry if af shows p:growlmad:

Tell me about it woman! This waiting is the worst! I'm having an extended two week wait! Gah!


----------



## BabyC4Me

CONFESSION


please tell me if any of you have felt this way....

I honestly think that I may......delete my Ovia app.

I am begining to think that the planning and documenting BD dates and tracking CM on the app and looking to the app for the fertile week is honestly hurting my chances because I rely too much on the access and ease of information at my finger tips.

....Maybe just BDing when you and your partner feel like it and not changing or arranging anything around your cycle, will help your chances.


Please let me know if im talking outta my ass....but I wanted to hear you girls thoughts

:huh::huh::huh::huh:


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> CONFESSION
> 
> 
> please tell me if any of you have felt this way....
> 
> I honestly think that I may......delete my Ovia app.
> 
> I am begining to think that the planning and documenting BD dates and tracking CM on the app and looking to the app for the fertile week is honestly hurting my chances because I rely too much on the access and ease of information at my finger tips.
> 
> ....Maybe just BDing when you and your partner feel like it and not changing or arranging anything around your cycle, will help your chances.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if im talking outta my ass....but I wanted to hear you girls thoughts
> 
> :huh::huh::huh::huh:

U may be on to something. personally, i dont use apps or temp. i dont use opk bc they're not available where i live. the only thing i do is consult my calendar so i know my fertile week and note my cm. i normally will make note of the days we BD just to compare the OD etc.


----------



## BabyC4Me

okay so u use a calendar as an alternative. 

So do you think that tracking those things on the calendar are helping you? Or making you more frustrated and "Type A" when it comes to TTC? especially about when to BD and making sure you analyze symptoms and such?


----------



## BlueStar89

Well Ive just taken delivery of 50 OPKs so I'm going with that method for a month or two - but just so I can work out when I ovulate. I don't want to get to the CM or temping tbh.

I haven't been able to locate my cervix but I may try this squatting and searching method!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC, i know exactly what u mean and i hate to sound like im an old gramma that knows everything but! i have been there done that. 

Everyone kept telling me to stop thinking about it and not stress. Most ppl say it happened when they gave p. So i was like maybe i should stop this craze and it happens. I deleted my ovulation app several times, stopped chatting on here, stopped temping, opks and stress never left me. 

I was more stressed because i didnt have control over my cycle. I think if you can truly let go, then u will be stress free but its really hard to let go everything n live your life like u are not ttc. 

When i was single and dying to find a good guy and get married, ppl kept telling me to not think about it. "It will happen when u least expect it" Classic advise ha! well back then i pretended like im not expecting but i was 24/7 looking for my husband hehehe and found him. So i dont believe this "it will happen when u stop thinking about it" bs. Its luck, if are meant to have a baby in june, no matter what u do, that baby will come hun:hugs:

Anyways sorry for the long lecture:blush::blush:

Btw i just bough flowers for $100! they will probably all die in a week heheh i suck at gardening:dohh:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC, i know exactly what u mean and i hate to sound like im an old gramma that knows everything but! i have been there done that.
> 
> Everyone kept telling me to stop thinking about it and not stress. Most ppl say it happened when they gave p. So i was like maybe i should stop this craze and it happens. I deleted my ovulation app several times, stopped chatting on here, stopped temping, opks and stress never left me.
> 
> I was more stressed because i didnt have control over my cycle. I think if you can truly let go, then u will be stress free but its really hard to let go everything n live your life like u are not ttc.
> 
> When i was single and dying to find a good guy and get married, ppl kept telling me to not think about it. "It will happen when u least expect it" Classic advise ha! well back then i pretended like im not expecting but i was 24/7 looking for my husband hehehe and found him. So i dont believe this "it will happen when u stop thinking about it" bs. Its luck, if are meant to have a baby in june, no matter what u do, that baby will come hun:hugs:
> 
> Anyways sorry for the long lecture:blush::blush:
> 
> Btw i just bough flowers for $100! they will probably all die in a week heheh i suck at gardening:dohh:

I feel that Golden's advice gives a really thought out and sound perspective from someone who genuinely has been through it. I agree with Golden completely. Unless you can really and truly throw both of your hands into the air and let go of the wheel, I might not be so quick to release what little control you have away. I'm worried that if you don't conceive those months, you'll be angry at yourself for not tracking. Of course, I also believe that whatever feeling gives you the biggest relief, the most confidence, and the greatest happiness should totally be the route you follow. <3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Girls... fob moment here

I kept googling Garden *Hoes* and i was so frustrated that nothing came p:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: google didnt even say "did u mean garden hose" :blush:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Girls... fob moment here
> 
> I kept googling Garden *Hoes* and i was so frustrated that nothing came p:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: google didnt even say "did u mean garden hose" :blush:

LMAO. Oh my my. I don't even want to know what came up instead :haha:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hahahaha ya wow that is so funny!!! This thread is a crack up haha


----------



## BabyC4Me

Garden hoes. !!!!!!

Classic! What a ice breaker lol 

And yea Golden I def hear you tho. It makes sense that letting go 100% will leave you blind to what is going on and might further frustrate things. 

Idk what to do if I don't get a BFP this month. I really don't ....

I look at babies and roll my eyes now. It's that ridic


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Garden hoes. !!!!!!
> 
> Classic! What a ice breaker lol
> 
> And yea Golden I def hear you tho. It makes sense that letting go 100% will leave you blind to what is going on and might further frustrate things.
> 
> Idk what to do if I don't get a BFP this month. I really don't ....
> 
> I look at babies and roll my eyes now. It's that ridic

Hey!!!!! At least your in the middle of a healthy cycle and not in purgatory like me! Lmao

I've been sent to the land of BFP'less tests and Absent Aunt Flows. Dun dun duuuuuuun.

But in a serious note! We are here for you either way! And we will love you just the same regardless!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Garden hoes. !!!!!!
> 
> Classic! What a ice breaker lol
> 
> And yea Golden I def hear you tho. It makes sense that letting go 100% will leave you blind to what is going on and might further frustrate things.
> 
> Idk what to do if I don't get a BFP this month. I really don't ....
> 
> I look at babies and roll my eyes now. It's that ridic

Me too! We are creeping on every baby we see :D DH only looks at baby boys tho hehe

How many dpo are u?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey this gonna be tmi to the next level but I have to share it.

As I was checking my cervix today I noticed that rough ball like spot (heard it's a g spot) is lower than usual, then I googled for an hour and diagnosed myself with Vagina Prolapse :cry: time for a Pap test I think, otherwise I'm gonna be so worried.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Okey this gonna be tmi to the next level but I have to share it.
> 
> As I was checking my cervix today I noticed that rough ball like spot (heard it's a g spot) is lower than usual, then I googled for an hour and diagnosed myself with Vagina Prolapse :cry: time for a Pap test I think, otherwise I'm gonna be so worried.

Omg ! Please no. I hope you are okay????

Yes get a pap and let us know the results. Self diagnosing is the worse !!! 


It may just be a fluke , and nothing is going on. Good luck ! 

I'm on CD23 not sure what DPO becuZ I didn't use OPKs and have no real knowing of when O happened becuZ my cramping wasn't intense. 

Ovia says 5 days until testing :-/////


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Okey this gonna be tmi to the next level but I have to share it.
> 
> As I was checking my cervix today I noticed that rough ball like spot (heard it's a g spot) is lower than usual, then I googled for an hour and diagnosed myself with Vagina Prolapse :cry: time for a Pap test I think, otherwise I'm gonna be so worried.

NO!!!!! Please please get checked asap and report back immediately! Self diagnosing is scary without professional opinion! Will it take you long to be seen?


----------



## puma1986

AF showed today. I think my husband is more sad than me. Onto cycle 3!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry Puma, but at least ur lp got longer. 

Babyc u should start testing, cd23 is probably 7-9dpo

I got an appointment for Pap test for May 25. They didn't want to do it since my last test was a year ago and it was all normal. I told her that I found bumps around my cervix so she booked the appointment hehe 

I hope there is nothing wrong and maybe I'm just discovering my vagina since I never really check cp daily before.


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> AF showed today. I think my husband is more sad than me. Onto cycle 3!

This sucks..... you body was def playing with you.

"Let me see how far I can delay this period, just for shits n giggles!"

What did your hubbie say?


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Sorry Puma, but at least ur lp got longer.
> 
> Babyc u should start testing, cd23 is probably 7-9dpo
> 
> I got an appointment for Pap test for May 25. They didn't want to do it since my last test was a year ago and it was all normal. I told her that I found bumps around my cervix so she booked the appointment hehe
> 
> I hope there is nothing wrong and maybe I'm just discovering my vagina since I never really check cp daily before.

Please keep up posted on the health of the va-jay-jay! She needs to be in tip top shape for baby peanut 

and yea, This would be a good time to start testing....however! 

I only have ONE SINGLE FRER left and i promiseddddddd myself i wouldnt test until my period was a day or two late.

Thursday is when OVIA says AF is due...so we shall see!

Im not really feeling "pregnant" so its fine that I can wait...no pressure.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Friday then I will test with u! I'm gonna be 9dpo


----------



## Bella12

Sorry to hear about your AF puma. Ttc is hard work. I wish it were easier or faster. I hope cycle 3 is your lucky cycle! Maybe that baby wants to be an early spring baby. 

Golden it good you noticed that bump. I'm sure it's probably nothing but if it is early detection is a good thing. I have never found my cervix (really I haven't looked ). I wouldn't know if something is wrong until obgyn told me. 

I'm excited for those that plan to test soon. Sending baby dust your way. 

I don't think this is going to be my cycle. We'll see what I can muster


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> AF showed today. I think my husband is more sad than me. Onto cycle 3!
> 
> This sucks..... you body was def playing with you.
> 
> "Let me see how far I can delay this period, just for shits n giggles!"
> 
> What did your hubbie say?Click to expand...

He kept asking me what my tests said. I told him I was out of FRER tests and since I was on day 4 of AF not showing we decided to purchase some. The moment we got home I went upstairs to take a test and AF showed her ugly face :( on the bright side, at least I didn't use and waste a test. 

When I went downstairs I think he was expecting me to announce good news but when I told him AF showed I could physically see his heart break. I think it really bothers him. Makes him feel like less of a MAN because I've been pregnant before. I have him a huge hug and told him we would try again. Poor guy :( I explained that lots of my friends online have been trying way longer than us and that it's normal to take a little bit.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Friday then I will test with u! I'm gonna be 9dpo

I'm really really looking forward to Friday then! I am sending lots and LOTS of Baby dust your guys' way!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma your poor Hubbie !!!!! He will become a daddy soon enuff ! I can't remember if you guys went to fertility testing or not. For his spermies?


If we don't get preggo by August -sept we will see a specialist.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Specialist won't care unless you tell them that u tried for a year at least :D 
Second month of trying I went to hormone specialist and told him that we were trying for 1.5 yrs so he paid attention. Gotta lie sistas! 

Your poor hubby puma, mine is a pro now hehe he doesn't even believe my faint lines anymore. We have one digital that he wants to use when I see a viable faint line :D 

4dpo today, got no symptoms except bitchiness hehe but I have resting bitch face all times :happydance:

Hate all the new mother fb posts about how great is to be mother on Mother's Day! Also sil left nieces bassinet here in case they come over. Now I'm staring at the bassinet :(((


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Specialist won't care unless you tell them that u tried for a year at least :D
> Second month of trying I went to hormone specialist and told him that we were trying for 1.5 yrs so he paid attention. Gotta lie sistas!
> 
> Your poor hubby puma, mine is a pro now hehe he doesn't even believe my faint lines anymore. We have one digital that he wants to use when I see a viable faint line :D
> 
> 4dpo today, got no symptoms except bitchiness hehe but I have resting bitch face all times :happydance:
> 
> Hate all the new mother fb posts about how great is to be mother on Mother's Day! Also sil left nieces bassinet here in case they come over. Now I'm staring at the bassinet :(((

GOLDEN!!!


I cant believe you that lied to the specialist!! thats a hot mess and 1/2!

Gotta do what you gotta do!

---I also feel some type of way about the Mothers Day posts.....another day to remind you that you have no cuddly baby to kiss and wear matching "My mom is awesome" shirts or dresses...

My hubbie was like "Happy Mothers day! " ( because we have two fur babies) and i gave him the MEANEST death stare followed by "I am not a mother."

I checked my CM today and its TMI* VERYYYYYY WET AND LOTION LIKE.... not sure what that means tho...could mean nothing or everything i heard that you are supposed to get drier tha close you get to your period...mind is 4 days away

???


....FRIDAY NEEDS TO HURRY UP FOR US GOLDEN!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! I wanna test already!! DH says he had a feeling that this month worked and I feel like clomid second month will work for us. Meanwhile my left boob hurts but it comes and goes, probably still too early. 

I also diagnosed myself with an other condition. I get itchy and uti symptoms after ovulation and when I get af, it all goes away. So apparently it depends on the PH level. Google suggests baking soda water bath, or preseed to correct the ph level. I'm gonna try preseed tonight, hopefully it helps.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> I know! I wanna test already!! DH says he had a feeling that this month worked and I feel like clomid second month will work for us. Meanwhile my left boob hurts but it comes and goes, probably still too early.
> 
> I also diagnosed myself with an other condition. I get itchy and uti symptoms after ovulation and when I get af, it all goes away. So apparently it depends on the PH level. Google suggests baking soda water bath, or preseed to correct the ph level. I'm gonna try preseed tonight, hopefully it helps.

No PH uses are the WORSE!

When i was on BC pills, I would get yeast infections and BV like clockwork every 3 months and would have to frequent the urgent care center. it was a nightmare.

However, since I stopped the pills, I havent had any pH issues...so crazy how our bodies literally will freak out when something is altered but knows how to correct it sometimes.


the joys of being a woman!

BABY DUSTTTT for friday!


----------



## BabyC4Me

.......I might test early & break my promise to myself....im horrible..but im so close to AF its too tempting.


----------



## TJ Islander

HI GUYS!!! i wa outa town for a while.
:cry: sorry puma! i kept thinking i was gonna come on to see your BFP.
Baby4 Good luck girlie!! Baby dust to all.
yesterday i drew blood for my fertility test. it was CD21 for me. i am being tested for progest, LH and something else. all to make sure im ovulating. if not i will go on clomid.


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> HI GUYS!!! i wa outa town for a while.
> :cry: sorry puma! i kept thinking i was gonna come on to see your BFP.
> Baby4 Good luck girlie!! Baby dust to all.
> yesterday i drew blood for my fertility test. it was CD21 for me. i am being tested for progest, LH and something else. all to make sure im ovulating. if not i will go on clomid.

What cycle are you on Tj?

Im curious to know about my fertility status as well.

Let me know how that goes.....how did you set up that testing with the doctor?


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> HI GUYS!!! i wa outa town for a while.
> :cry: sorry puma! i kept thinking i was gonna come on to see your BFP.
> Baby4 Good luck girlie!! Baby dust to all.
> yesterday i drew blood for my fertility test. it was CD21 for me. i am being tested for progest, LH and something else. all to make sure im ovulating. if not i will go on clomid.

Im going Wednesday cd21 for blood test too! Fx we get good news. let us know the results


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> HI GUYS!!! i wa outa town for a while.
> :cry: sorry puma! i kept thinking i was gonna come on to see your BFP.
> Baby4 Good luck girlie!! Baby dust to all.
> yesterday i drew blood for my fertility test. it was CD21 for me. i am being tested for progest, LH and something else. all to make sure im ovulating. if not i will go on clomid.
> 
> What cycle are you on Tj?
> 
> Im curious to know about my fertility status as well.
> 
> Let me know how that goes.....how did you set up that testing with the doctor?Click to expand...

im on cycle 4. we started in Nov last yr but had some down months bc we were scared of zika v.

i just told her im concerned bc of my lack of ewcm even tho i used to get it up to about 6-12 months ago. also i suspected an infection. i told her i didnt want to wait too long ttc and i may have an issue i am unaware of. so she set up the test just to confirm im ovulating. i had the shock of my life paying in full for the test tho. apparently health insurance doesnt cover testing for harmones.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Insurance companies are a complete joke to be honest. You may less a month , and your copays go up. You pay higher premiums, and copays go down. Like ....come on guys. They make the same money regardless of the plan you choose. Don't get it twisted lol 

I hope the results are what you are looking for Tj! FX!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I pay nothing here in Canada, every test and appointment covered by government and drugs covered by insurance. 

Btw, i feeel so tired like i took drowsy pills. Last night DH took too long during BD and i fell asleep! he thought i died hehehe you should have seen his face, he looked so scared. 
Then he was upset all night and i didnt wanna sleep while he was upset, took me so long until he was all fine. 


5dpo today, no symptoms:coffee: Do you ladies get bitchy right before af or ovulation?


----------



## BabyC4Me

You fell asleep during sex ???? Golden you need to rest your body lol 

That's horrible. He must feel so embarrassed lol 

And yes I get moody the week before AF. usually everything annoys me. Trash cans. Dishes. My dog. The sub. Any and everything


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> I pay nothing here in Canada, every test and appointment covered by government and drugs covered by insurance.
> 
> Btw, i feeel so tired like i took drowsy pills. Last night DH took too long during BD and i fell asleep! he thought i died hehehe you should have seen his face, he looked so scared.
> Then he was upset all night and i didnt wanna sleep while he was upset, took me so long until he was all fine.
> 
> 
> 5dpo today, no symptoms:coffee: Do you ladies get bitchy right before af or ovulation?

HAHAHA oh lord. too much sexing man. go easy!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know right! we BDd like nonstop so now ovulation is over, i like to rest. 
He insisted so i was like fine, but then hour later i fell asleep:blush:

Babyc trush annoys me a lot too hehehe then my clothes dont fit properly, my hair is pissing me off, and house never feels clean. I definitely get bitchy right after ovulation and im sure its a sign that im not pregnant.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Just tested girls. BFN. I'm a fool. Idk why I just didn't wait until AF showed up. 

Not I just wasted a test ! 

Either way. I want her to show up so I can start over !


----------



## BabyC4Me

BabyC4Me said:


> Just tested girls. BFN. I'm a fool. Idk why I just didn't wait until AF showed up.
> 
> Not I just wasted a test !
> 
> Either way. I want her to show up so I can start over !

Wait you guys...there is a LINE.... i might be insane...but there is a clear line....I am trying to get a good pic...
 



Attached Files:







3a9f4994-bb64-4154-9da6-1efd07b34111.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GoldenRatio

OMG OMG! THERE IS A LINE! 

Im so happy for you hun, i read bfn first and then seeing the pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> OMG OMG! THERE IS A LINE!
> 
> Im so happy for you hun, i read bfn first and then seeing the pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Golden.... i literally think i am crazy.....like...do you see it honestly???

I keep looking at the pics and then the test in real life and I dont wanna believe it becuz its so random lol


i must remain calm and not scare my little bean away!

i cant even show hubbie becuz hes gonna be like THERE IS NOTHING THERE YOU ARE INSANE PUT THE STICK DOWN....


Im not even supposed to be testing this early..... yikes madness


----------



## GoldenRatio

Dont worry! u are pregnant and it will stick. 

I usually never see faint lines,and i do see urs without focusing. 

Dont tell DH yet, go get some more frers and do morning test tomorrow until ur af due date passes then blood test:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Dont worry! u are pregnant and it will stick.
> 
> I usually never see faint lines,and i do see urs without focusing.
> 
> Dont tell DH yet, go get some more frers and do morning test tomorrow until ur af due date passes then blood test:happydance::happydance:

Good idea....i actually bought a new pack today which is whyyyyyy i tested 

:dohh:

but im glad i did!!!!! 

Im so happy!!! but still very scared and nervous about the whole process...thanks girls for the support !!!!

stay tuned for more tests!


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry! u are pregnant and it will stick.
> 
> I usually never see faint lines,and i do see urs without focusing.
> 
> Dont tell DH yet, go get some more frers and do morning test tomorrow until ur af due date passes then blood test:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good idea....i actually bought a new pack today which is whyyyyyy i tested
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> but im glad i did!!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!!! but still very scared and nervous about the whole process...thanks girls for the support !!!!
> 
> stay tuned for more tests!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see it!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ!!! This is craziness...Im going to keep you all posted on this little baby in here and make sure she/he is behaving themselves on this journey...I will take another test tomorrow.

BLOWING BABY DUSTTTTTTTT!!!!!!1


----------



## GoldenRatio

yes! plz post ur tests here!! This threads first bfp:happydance: We needed this.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> yes! plz post ur tests here!! This threads first bfp:happydance: We needed this.

I want to keep testing just so that I know im not insane.

Hubbie just came home and i logged off all my BabyBump threads...lol

He has no clue and im BEAMING!


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> yes! plz post ur tests here!! This threads first bfp:happydance: We needed this.
> 
> I want to keep testing just so that I know im not insane.
> 
> Hubbie just came home and i logged off all my BabyBump threads...lol
> 
> He has no clue and im BEAMING!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Go BabyC!! u got yourself knocked up :happydance: this is awesome.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Did you think about how you gonna tell hubby?

Here is my plan, if ever get positive! I leave for work earlier than him so im gonna tape the frer on his mirror and write on a sticky note " Good morning Daddy" in his native language. :happydance: ah there are so many cute ways to tell hubby and i think thats my fav part of the whole thing:coffee:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Did you think about how you gonna tell hubby?
> 
> Here is my plan, if ever get positive! I leave for work earlier than him so im gonna tape the frer on his mirror and write on a sticky note " Good morning Daddy" in his native language. :happydance: ah there are so many cute ways to tell hubby and i think thats my fav part of the whole thing:coffee:

Thats such a great idea!!!!!

The only set back is that since you will be at work , you wont be able to see his face when he reacts to the test on the mirror!!!!

I have three onesies that I ordered two months ago , with the 76ers on it...he has no idea i Bought it...i was gonna take him to dinner Friday and sneak into the back and have the waiter /bartender put watever he ordered to drink, in a baby bottle and have them bring it out as i have him open the onesies lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Did you think about how you gonna tell hubby?
> 
> Here is my plan, if ever get positive! I leave for work earlier than him so im gonna tape the frer on his mirror and write on a sticky note " Good morning Daddy" in his native language. :happydance: ah there are so many cute ways to tell hubby and i think thats my fav part of the whole thing:coffee:
> 
> Thats such a great idea!!!!!
> 
> The only set back is that since you will be at work , you wont be able to see his face when he reacts to the test on the mirror!!!!
> 
> I have three onesies that I ordered two months ago , with the 76ers on it...he has no idea i Bought it...i was gonna take him to dinner Friday and sneak into the back and have the waiter /bartender put watever he ordered to drink, in a baby bottle and have them bring it out as i have him open the onesies lolClick to expand...

Awww i wanna be there too! u should record it so we can watch it hehe
I didnt think about his reaction, hmm dont wanna miss that:coffee: gotta change plans then, good thing i have lots of time to think about it.


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Did you think about how you gonna tell hubby?
> 
> Here is my plan, if ever get positive! I leave for work earlier than him so im gonna tape the frer on his mirror and write on a sticky note " Good morning Daddy" in his native language. :happydance: ah there are so many cute ways to tell hubby and i think thats my fav part of the whole thing:coffee:
> 
> Thats such a great idea!!!!!
> 
> The only set back is that since you will be at work , you wont be able to see his face when he reacts to the test on the mirror!!!!
> 
> I have three onesies that I ordered two months ago , with the 76ers on it...he has no idea i Bought it...i was gonna take him to dinner Friday and sneak into the back and have the waiter /bartender put watever he ordered to drink, in a baby bottle and have them bring it out as i have him open the onesies lolClick to expand...

HAHHAH i love that!!!. 
i always say i would put pink and blue balloons in the bathroom, all over the bathroom plus a baby shoes and onsie and let him find it...:coffee:

youtube has some fun ideas.. let us know how it goes


----------



## TJ Islander

now im sooo anxious!!!! i have an appointment on thursday. i will get the result of my test as well as if im preggers. so i dont have to wait on AF this month thats due on friday/saturday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> now im sooo anxious!!!! i have an appointment on thursday. i will get the result of my test as well as if im preggers. so i dont have to wait on AF this month thats due on friday/saturday.

ahhh thats so exciting! i just checked my blood test order and he didnt write hcg so im tempted to write hcg so i can see what the result is:happydance: is that illegal to do?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden and Tj I'm in your corner
!!!!!!!!


Hoping for amazing results !!!


----------



## Bella12

That's very exciting BabyC4me!


----------



## Bella12

So I have a question to ask you ladies that is unrelated to ttc. My grandmother passed away. I want to go to the funeral but airfare is super pricey. What would you do? Ugh. I'm so torn. I visited her in April. I wish I had asked her to share more of her wisdom with me. 

As for ttc, I'm due to ovulate this Tuesday/Wednesday. We only dbd once this cycle. (The first day my app showed that i was fertile.) Will my odds of conceiving this cycle go down bc we only had one session. 

Should I feel guilty that I'm still thinking about ttc during this period of mourning? I wish I could talk to my grandma about this. 

I'm so happy to hear that BabyC4me has a bfp. I'm hoping you other ladies get your bfp soon to. 

Sorry I'm upset and brain is feeling fragmented.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella12 said:


> So I have a question to ask you ladies that is unrelated to ttc. My grandmother passed away. I want to go to the funeral but airfare is super pricey. What would you do? Ugh. I'm so torn. I visited her in April. I wish I had asked her to share more of her wisdom with me.
> 
> As for ttc, I'm due to ovulate this Tuesday/Wednesday. We only dbd once this cycle. (The first day my app showed that i was fertile.) Will my odds of conceiving this cycle go down bc we only had one session.
> 
> Should I feel guilty that I'm still thinking about ttc during this period of mourning? I wish I could talk to my grandma about this.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that BabyC4me has a bfp. I'm hoping you other ladies get your bfp soon to.
> 
> Sorry I'm upset and brain is feeling fragmented.

Sorry to hear about ur grandma, Im not sure what kinda relationship you had with ur grandma but if u were close to her then u should definitely go. You may regret later if you don't go.

One day BDing can get u bfp for sure, I seen that happening so many time since it takes one sperms to concur the egg! Can't u BD some more since u gonna ovulate Tuesday/ Wednesday, still not too late.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Sorry about your grandma. That's the worst news when you are trying to stay positive and work on a family. 

I would also reccomend attending the funeral. May give you the closure you need. 

Like golden said. Only Takes one spermie! 

Keep sexin !


----------



## BabyC4Me

LADIES.....
I tested again this morning with FMU....

NOTHING showed up..idk what FRER is doing ...its playing with my emotions...i have one test left and im not wasting it. 

Looks like me and Golden will be waiting until thurs/friday again.....

da hell is going on yall????

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Wtf! That was way too dark to be an evap... 

Did you use the same kind of frer? 

If cycle turns out to be bfn, you are ordering some cheap tests!!! You could be testing without wasting a frer


----------



## TJ Islander

Oh man:nope: 

hear what, dont get excited until you see a veryyyy clear line. these things are too traumatic. i actually told my hubby that one of my girls got bfp..:wacko:

keep us updated Babyc


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Wtf! That was way too dark to be an evap...
> 
> Did you use the same kind of frer?
> 
> If cycle turns out to be bfn, you are ordering some cheap tests!!! You could be testing without wasting a frer

I am too pissed

I used the same FRER from the same pack ...I have one left and I am so fatigued. I wanna crawl up in bed for at least 77 hours. 

I hope the FRER brand didn't trick me. Not in the best mood right now


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> I am too pissed
> 
> I used the same FRER from the same pack ...I have one left and I am so fatigued. I wanna crawl up in bed for at least 77 hours.
> 
> I hope the FRER brand didn't trick me. Not in the best mood right now

Thank god i never got evap with frer but i did get my first evap with CB like puma did and i was so thrilled! we went to movie that night and i told hubby that i was pregnant during the movie. He was so happy then the next day i got bfn then af:cry: It was so hard to handle. Thats why i dont believe my faint lines anymore.

But urs was really dark! did u wait for long time before u saw a line? Also some ppl dont get bfp with fmu, can that be a possibility? worse case scenario it can be cp:cry:

We are here for you lov :hugs: Lets wait for af then test with evening urine since fmu didnt get u positive.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Btw this site is useful, i hav been looking at cervix all morning:wacko: kinda disturbing but i feel smarter now https://beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## BabyC4Me

I def saw a line on the first test. This second one , is very white. Maybe I need to test with evening urine

Im going to the dollar store after work for some cheapies to settle my mind until Friday. 

Sue me ! Lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Btw this site is useful, i hav been looking at cervix all morning:wacko: kinda disturbing but i feel smarter now https://beautifulcervix.com/

I'm going to check this site out !

The power of the Internet !


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> I def saw a line on the first test. This second one , is very white. Maybe I need to test with evening urine
> 
> Im going to the dollar store after work for some cheapies to settle my mind until Friday.
> 
> Sue me ! Lol

yea do that! im thinking that ur evening urine will give u positive again because yesterdays line was darker than evap. :happydance: keep us posted


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Btw this site is useful, i hav been looking at cervix all morning:wacko: kinda disturbing but i feel smarter now https://beautifulcervix.com/
> 
> I'm going to check this site out !
> 
> The power of the Internet !Click to expand...

haha make sure u check it at home!! i checked it at work if my boss is creeping on my monitor then he probably thinks im a cervix fetish hahahaha


----------



## BabyC4Me

Cervix fetish! Im dead !!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

took a dollar store cheapie and it was BFN.... im going to assume that that line we all saw was a fluke and a evap or watever they are called....

i feel like a huge poker has popped my bubble of hope.:cry::cry:

oh well...where is that bitch AF so i can get this over with....:thumbup:

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> took a dollar store cheapie and it was BFN.... im going to assume that that line we all saw was a fluke and a evap or watever they are called....
> 
> i feel like a huge poker has popped my bubble of hope.:cry::cry:
> 
> oh well...where is that bitch AF so i can get this over with....:thumbup:
> 
> how is everyone else doing?

Ugh thats horrible! i officially hate evaps and curved frer:growlmad::growlmad:

Dont lose hope until bitch shows p:hugs:


----------



## TJ Islander

i dont think i will ever take a test unless im days late. you girls are the brave ones. i cant take the heartbreak of seeing one line.
Im on CD24. no symptoms. only slight cramps occasionally. nothing to speak of really. 

this morning i prayed and i asked God for patience, faith and peace of mind.
I know i will have a baby. one of these days. but until then i pray for the strength to endure and the peace to weather this storm and not to be jealous or heartbroken when i see other mothers. i just have to wait my turn and know that nothing happens before its time.

sorry for getting too churchy but this is what keeps me sane.


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> i dont think i will ever take a test unless im days late. you girls are the brave ones. i cant take the heartbreak of seeing one line.
> Im on CD24. no symptoms. only slight cramps occasionally. nothing to speak of really.
> 
> this morning i prayed and i asked God for patience, faith and peace of mind.
> I know i will have a baby. one of these days. but until then i pray for the strength to endure and the peace to weather this storm and not to be jealous or heartbroken when i see other mothers. i just have to wait my turn and know that nothing happens before its time.
> 
> sorry for getting too churchy but this is what keeps me sane.






Patiece. Faith. And peace of mind. Those are def the three things that will help us all get thru this crazy journey in our lives. 

Thanks for sharing this Tj!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Girls, its not ttc related but im feeling super down today...

I hate my job, absolutely hate it but cannot leave:cry: Im on a work permit in Canada and until i get my permanent residency card (its like green card), i have to stay with the same employer:cry::cry:

I got a really good job offer, like dream job two months ago and had to turn it down. Today i got an other interview call from a really good company that i would love to work for. However, here i am turning all the jobs down. :cry:

I feel like im falling behind my career goals because of this stupid citizenship stuff. On top of my shitty day, my boss tells me "Maybe its ur poor design skillz" after a customer had a problem with his house ! Who says that to a designer??

I have been reading online to guess when i will get the card but it seems so random, some ppl it took yrs and some ppl it took months. How if i get pregnant by the time i get the card:shrug: then i will be stuck with this job again. 

Regardless, im stuck :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BabyC4Me

So wait. There isn't any timeline on getting the residency ? You just have to pass the approval process. 
????


And I know exactly how you feel. I was stuck at a job last year , becuZ I'm an adult and had to be responsible lol 

The owner of the practice was promoting fraud to patients , conductig unethical medical procedures , and guilty of improper medical coding. I was applying months and finally took a overnight warehouse job JUST to get outta that hell hold. 

Being at an employer that you are unhappy with especially while TTC can def be taxing on your nerves and stable mindset. 

What tools are you using to destress/ take you thoughts off it ??


----------



## puma1986

Wow!

So much to catch up on.

BabyC: HOLY CRAP MAN! What a serious emotional rollar coaster! I KNOW EXACTLY how you feel. I was SO devastated. That line was really dark though. 
I really hope you are! Like...seriously. I'm just as emotional about your guys' BFN's as my own! 

Golden: Your boss is an ass. Ignore his negativity. You don't need that. That citizenship would be extremely frustrating! I totally could understand how you you'd be feeling down. Here's a hug! :hugs:


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> took a dollar store cheapie and it was BFN.... im going to assume that that line we all saw was a fluke and a evap or watever they are called....
> 
> i feel like a huge poker has popped my bubble of hope.:cry::cry:
> 
> oh well...where is that bitch AF so i can get this over with....:thumbup:
> 
> how is everyone else doing?

Keep in mind that FRER's test down to 6.5 HCG whereas cheapies generally don't test below 20-25. (Most of them test between 30-50)

I wouldn't expect a FRER to have a light line and a cheapie to have a dark line or one at all


----------



## BabyC4Me

You are soooooo right about the cheapie picking up anything, the FRER is a much advanced test
...so i will wait for AF and stop this madness!

Waiting is what we do best...right??/ RIGHT????


ANYWAY thanks so much for the support Puma!!!

I missed you yesterday! I was down then up then down again this morning!
I had such a horrible time sleeping yesterday. i just kept thinking about getting a strong positive in the morning, that maybe i scared it away!!!!!

AF due Thursday .....re upping on tampons and wine i guess


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me how annoying. I agree that must be a roller coaster. Try to keep faith alive until your AF arrives. I'm hoping it doesn't. I would like one of us to get pregnant this month. Was there anything special about urine that tested positive. Extra concentrated? 

Golden: that really sucks. I have had really nasty bosses and I liked knowing I could quit if I needed to. Try to ignore her if you can. Try staying positive. When will you get residency and leave the job. 

When I hated my job, I used to exercise like crazy at home and gym. Is that an option? Maybe yoga?

I've decided to go to funeral. I leave tomorrow. I hand one more chance to bd tonight. I'm going I can keep my mind uncluttered enough to make it happen.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> BabyC4me how annoying. I agree that must be a roller coaster. Try to keep faith alive until your AF arrives. I'm hoping it doesn't. I would like one of us to get pregnant this month. Was there anything special about urine that tested positive. Extra concentrated?
> 
> Golden: that really sucks. I have had really nasty bosses and I liked knowing I could quit if I needed to. Try to ignore her if you can. Try staying positive. When will you get residency and leave the job.
> 
> When I hated my job, I used to exercise like crazy at home and gym. Is that an option? Maybe yoga?
> 
> I've decided to go to funeral. I leave tomorrow. I hand one more chance to bd tonight. I'm going I can keep my mind uncluttered enough to make it happen.

Im glad you decided to attend the funeral. Im sure that your family will appreciate it and it will bring closure to you and you dont want to regret this opportunity becuz of finances getting in the way 

There wasnt really anything special about the urine same...i think it was a 4+ hour hold, which may have helped...not sure....Im online googlin evap lines on FRER now...they look similar to my test and its making me insane....

why cant the weekend come any sooner???


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> You are soooooo right about the cheapie picking up anything, the FRER is a much advanced test
> ...so i will wait for AF and stop this madness!
> 
> Waiting is what we do best...right??/ RIGHT????
> 
> 
> ANYWAY thanks so much for the support Puma!!!
> 
> I missed you yesterday! I was down then up then down again this morning!
> I had such a horrible time sleeping yesterday. i just kept thinking about getting a strong positive in the morning, that maybe i scared it away!!!!!
> 
> AF due Thursday .....re upping on tampons and wine i guess

Exactly! But make sure you're taking care of yourself in the meantime and prenatal it up! If you do have a little bean in there, we have to make sure you're giving it everything it needs!.....

LOL... Reading this. "We" have to make sure. WE ARE IN THIS TOGETHER! WE MAY NOT BE IN BED WITH YOU BUT DAMNIT WE ARE HELPING YOU CONCEIVE/STAY PREGNANT!

HAHAHAHA. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAHAHAHA!!! We def are in this together girls!!!!!!

We tell each other things we could NEVER discuss with our closest friends and family members lol

the power of online communities :hugs:

I am still taking prenatals and drinking lots of water....i just had a convo with my hubbie

he was on fb and said " dang all these ppl from our college are popping up pregnant ..." I instantly got super sad and said " yeah...everyone but us" 

he replied " it will happen when its supposed to" and i automatically snapped " is that what ppl tell themselves when they dont get pregnant?"


I HATE/LOVE THAT PHRASE !!

is it just me? That phrase gets me thru the AF days, but then it makes me cringe when i hear ppl who HAVE KIDS say it! 

no offense puma...but you know what i mean! lol LOVE U!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! We def are in this together girls!!!!!!
> 
> We tell each other things we could NEVER discuss with our closest friends and family members lol
> 
> the power of online communities :hugs:
> 
> I am still taking prenatals and drinking lots of water....i just had a convo with my hubbie
> 
> he was on fb and said " dang all these ppl from our college are popping up pregnant ..." I instantly got super sad and said " yeah...everyone but us"
> 
> he replied " it will happen when its supposed to" and i automatically snapped " is that what ppl tell themselves when they dont get pregnant?"
> 
> 
> I HATE/LOVE THAT PHRASE !!
> 
> is it just me? That phrase gets me thru the AF days, but then it makes me cringe when i hear ppl who HAVE KIDS say it!
> 
> no offense puma...but you know what i mean! lol LOVE U!


LOL! LOVE you too! lt's totally fine! I was 20 when I got pregnant the first time. This is my first time ever TTC! So although I have a kiddo, I had him so long ago and I was single and scared - so this whole process of TTC is brand new to me! =) "It'll happen when it's meant to" is dumb. LOL That doesn't comfort me at all. I want a baby now, now, NOW! And so does everyone else in this thread. 

We shall amend it to say..

"It will happen when I want it to, damnit" 
If only, right? :thumbup: I tried.


----------



## BabyC4Me

EXACTLY!!!!! right damn now...of course it was easy when you werent planning to have your son..and BAM he's here. 

and what makes this even worse for ME is that my hubbie confessed to me years ago, before we were married,engaged,or even together, 
is that in college he got a girl pregnant( that he wasnt dating) that he prolly had sex with a total of 5 times if that and she got an abortion.

so he CAN get someone pregnant...why cant it be me?

WHY NOT US GIRLS???? 

rant over.


----------



## TJ Islander

guys, my best friend is 4 mnths with her second child. for this one she had sex on the day right after her period- a quickie with her ex!!!! how that sperm survived til ovulation is beyond me. she doesnt get along with the ex, it was a moment of weakness and he wanted her to get an abortion. hes basically washed his hands clean of this baby and barely there for the first

i try not to think about how "unfair" it is that im in a great relationship and its so hard for me. babies are a blessing and will happen in time. i dont dwell on it.

i decided to just have a tunnel vision...focus on me. all this just to try to avoid depression and sadness. fake it til u make it!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> guys, my best friend is 4 mnths with her second child. for this one she had sex on the day right after her period- a quickie with her ex!!!! how that sperm survived til ovulation is beyond me. she doesnt get along with the ex, it was a moment of weakness and he wanted her to get an abortion. hes basically washed his hands clean of this baby and barely there for the first
> 
> i try not to think about how "unfair" it is that im in a great relationship and its so hard for me. babies are a blessing and will happen in time. i dont dwell on it.
> 
> i decided to just have a tunnel vision...focus on me. all this just to try to avoid depression and sadness. fake it til u make it!!!

WOWWWWW!!! one day after her period ???? maybe she had early O that month???? 

so bizarre and insane that this happened to her....Im sure she has mixed feelings about the bad timing but she is having another blessing on the way regardless.

Tj , you are hanging in there the best you can under the stressful circumstances that you are dealt....sometimes..its okay to say" F*CK EVERYBODY"....

and let those frustrations out...its only natural .


-------------------------------------

AFM: red spotting this morning on undies and when i wiped and showered....AF IS HERE....and unlike cycle 2, i did not cry...i am not really upset...just kind of baffled that my body / or FRER would produce a faulty double line on monday....


I just kinda feel...exhausted of the whole process.

Im deciding to stay off the threads for a while kiddos, and focus on applying for a new job, reading my novels, and spending more time with my fur babies and hubbie. I have 2 vacations planned in the next month, Florida and Mexico...so i should be getting ready for those as well! 

i will check in every so often but i think i need a FRESH start.


I love you all and when i decide to check back in , i wanna see BFPs all over this thread!!!

Stay relaxed and drop those healthy eggs mamas!


<3


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> guys, my best friend is 4 mnths with her second child. for this one she had sex on the day right after her period- a quickie with her ex!!!! how that sperm survived til ovulation is beyond me. she doesnt get along with the ex, it was a moment of weakness and he wanted her to get an abortion. hes basically washed his hands clean of this baby and barely there for the first
> 
> i try not to think about how "unfair" it is that im in a great relationship and its so hard for me. babies are a blessing and will happen in time. i dont dwell on it.
> 
> i decided to just have a tunnel vision...focus on me. all this just to try to avoid depression and sadness. fake it til u make it!!!
> 
> WOWWWWW!!! one day after her period ???? maybe she had early O that month????
> 
> so bizarre and insane that this happened to her....Im sure she has mixed feelings about the bad timing but she is having another blessing on the way regardless.
> 
> Tj , you are hanging in there the best you can under the stressful circumstances that you are dealt....sometimes..its okay to say" F*CK EVERYBODY"....
> 
> and let those frustrations out...its only natural .
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> AFM: red spotting this morning on undies and when i wiped and showered....AF IS HERE....and unlike cycle 2, i did not cry...i am not really upset...just kind of baffled that my body / or FRER would produce a faulty double line on monday....
> 
> 
> I just kinda feel...exhausted of the whole process.
> 
> Im deciding to stay off the threads for a while kiddos, and focus on applying for a new job, reading my novels, and spending more time with my fur babies and hubbie. I have 2 vacations planned in the next month, Florida and Mexico...so i should be getting ready for those as well!
> 
> i will check in every so often but i think i need a FRESH start.
> 
> 
> I love you all and when i decide to check back in , i wanna see BFPs all over this thread!!!
> 
> Stay relaxed and drop those healthy eggs mamas!
> 
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Have fun!! see you later!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

*Bella* Glad u decided to attend the funeral:hugs:

*TJ* Its really hard to keep faith when you see god giving babies to ppl that dont even want it. Its really hard to understand how things work:shrug: We are dying to have a baby meanwhile millions of ppl crying about the fact that they got pregnant:growlmad: not fair at all.....

*BabyC* Even tho i hate to see you leave us, im glad u are taking off from forums and ttc for a bit. Def focus on urself and ur trips! kinda jelly here now:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully you come back with a bfp

7dpo today, went to give blood this morning for my appointment next week. Will test 10dpo, sat morning.


----------



## BlueStar89

I kind of see this time as an introduction to my child.....just stubborn and doing things on their own time.

I've had to give myself a talking to recently...I've made TTC and having a baby my everything and so now it has taken over my life and I'm not really living anymore. I'm desperate not to go onto antidepressants but I have started counselling. I am going down the SMEP and using OPKs everyday, but I have decided I have to keep living. I can't not do stuff because I 'might' be pregnant then!

We have to remember to keep living our lives whilst we are on this journey.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BlueStar89 said:


> I kind of see this time as an introduction to my child.....just stubborn and doing things on their own time.
> 
> I've had to give myself a talking to recently...I've made TTC and having a baby my everything and so now it has taken over my life and I'm not really living anymore. I'm desperate not to go onto antidepressants but I have started counselling. I am going down the SMEP and using OPKs everyday, but I have decided I have to keep living. I can't not do stuff because I 'might' be pregnant then!
> 
> We have to remember to keep living our lives whilst we are on this journey.

ahhh same here! i suffer headaches just so i dont hurt my possible baby with pain killer, i dont take hot baths anymore, i dont drink, i cant workout so intensely ....etc etc
Inositol supposed to help with anxieties and depression, if u wanna try but definitely try to take ur mind away from ttc. 
Not worth losing happiness over:hugs:


----------



## Bella12

Babycforme enjoy your trips! I hope you get your bfp in near future.


----------



## anmccarty

Good luck!! I'm in the same boat, ttc #1 and this is our 2nd cycle, my first attempt at TEMPing and OPKs! I'm 14dpo today, how's it going for you??


----------



## GoldenRatio

anmccarty said:


> Good luck!! I'm in the same boat, ttc #1 and this is our 2nd cycle, my first attempt at TEMPing and OPKs! I'm 14dpo today, how's it going for you??

14dpo! did u test?


----------



## BlueStar89

I'm CD10 so looking out for O. Lots of BDing!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Blue star, I agree you can't stop living just because you *might* be pregnant. I tried to cut back on things for a few months and it was making me more and more frustrated that I wasn't pregnant yet. So now I figure screw it! It didn't help anyway! I'm just going to live my life and not worry about it. I stopped using OPKs this month for that reason too! They weren't really helping and were just making me more anxious anyway!

I'm on CD 8 today, usually O on CD 12, so time to start getting busy!


----------



## puma1986

Although I'm totally not cool with you neglecting me/us for a while, I totally support you taking care of YOU!!!! And I/we will be here when you decide to grace us with your presence again! I WILL NOT LET YOUR THREAD DIE!!!

AF is now over! I am excited to begin the BD again tomorrow! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TJ Islander

eek!!! guys i pick up the results of my blood test tomorrow!! and i will know if im carrying a lil bean:baby:

i kept poking my breasts today to see if they were tender:laugh2: now they actually are:dohh::dohh:

little or no pms or other symptoms and im on day 25 of 27


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> eek!!! guys i pick up the results of my blood test tomorrow!! and i will know if im carrying a lil bean:baby:
> 
> i kept poking my breasts today to see if they were tender:laugh2: now they actually are:dohh::dohh:
> 
> little or no pms or other symptoms and im on day 25 of 27

You absolutely MUST let us know the moment the results come in, please please please!


----------



## greenarcher

Bluestar - consider anti-depressants. They changed my life, and my doctor is keeping me on them even during any eventual pregnancy. 

Everyone - Only kind of catching up. I'm taking a break from the forums as well. Helps keep me from obsessing. I'll pop in and say hi, look at sigs to see where everyone is at, who is now pregnant. I've been much more productive since getting off the forums, and its greatly improved my mood. 

<3 you guys are great, but i gotta keep my job


----------



## TJ Islander

Hi everyone, i got back my results from the doc. my hormones are ok and im ovulating. the test didnt confirm pregnancy though. but i still might be. so im on the look out for AF tomorrow.


----------



## BelleNuit

Fx that AF doesn't show TJ!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Good new TJ, at least u are ovulating! And u gave blood cd21 which is too early to detect pregnancy. Fx!

I did an IC this morning and I got bfn, I wasn't gonna test but I got fever last night and swollen throat so I thought baby is implanting and taking my immune down with it :D 8dpo is still too early I guess


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Bluestar - consider anti-depressants. They changed my life, and my doctor is keeping me on them even during any eventual pregnancy.
> 
> Everyone - Only kind of catching up. I'm taking a break from the forums as well. Helps keep me from obsessing. I'll pop in and say hi, look at sigs to see where everyone is at, who is now pregnant. I've been much more productive since getting off the forums, and its greatly improved my mood.
> 
> <3 you guys are great, but i gotta keep my job

Aweeeeeee IVE MISSSSSED YOU!!!!!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Good new TJ, at least u are ovulating! And u gave blood cd21 which is too early to detect pregnancy. Fx!
> 
> I did an IC this morning and I got bfn, I wasn't gonna test but I got fever last night and swollen throat so I thought baby is implanting and taking my immune down with it :D 8dpo is still too early I guess

Woohooooo!!!!! Not too far from knowing for sure!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> Hi everyone, i got back my results from the doc. my hormones are ok and im ovulating. the test didnt confirm pregnancy though. but i still might be. so im on the look out for AF tomorrow.

Woohooooo!!! Fingers crossed she doesn't show and you get your BFP!!


----------



## TJ Islander

Bad news :cry: AF is here, right on time. ooh boy.

its on to cycle 5 for me. i feel a bit better though bc i realise that for the past months i may have had a mild bacterial infection that i wasnt aware of. the doc said that may have been the reason why my CM was acting so weird. i did see some changes last cycle shortly after i took the fasigyn antibiotics. 

so i actually feel that this cycle is my second REAL cycle lol. maybe the sperms were being killed off by the bacteria. who knows! i didnt cry or anything. but i did feel a bit miserable. but im good now


----------



## greenarcher

TJ Islander said:


> Bad news :cry: AF is here, right on time. ooh boy.
> 
> its on to cycle 5 for me. i feel a bit better though bc i realise that for the past months i may have had a mild bacterial infection that i wasnt aware of. the doc said that may have been the reason why my CM was acting so weird. i did see some changes last cycle shortly after i took the fasigyn antibiotics.
> 
> so i actually feel that this cycle is my second REAL cycle lol. maybe the sperms were being killed off by the bacteria. who knows! i didnt cry or anything. but i did feel a bit miserable. but im good now

That's a good attitude to have. I'm considering this my second real cycle too, because last month was the first time temps confirmed O. I'm having CM problems too (never get EWCM), have you been trying anything to change it?


----------



## TJ Islander

greenarcher said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> Bad news :cry: AF is here, right on time. ooh boy.
> 
> its on to cycle 5 for me. i feel a bit better though bc i realise that for the past months i may have had a mild bacterial infection that i wasnt aware of. the doc said that may have been the reason why my CM was acting so weird. i did see some changes last cycle shortly after i took the fasigyn antibiotics.
> 
> so i actually feel that this cycle is my second REAL cycle lol. maybe the sperms were being killed off by the bacteria. who knows! i didnt cry or anything. but i did feel a bit miserable. but im good now
> 
> That's a good attitude to have. I'm considering this my second real cycle too, because last month was the first time temps confirmed O. I'm having CM problems too (never get EWCM), have you been trying anything to change it?Click to expand...

for the ewcm, im just trying the omega oils and evening primrose...based on what i see on the net. but the doc said there is no strong evidence that evening primrose helps. i dont think it hurts so i will continue. also im trying to take a multi vitamin and drink more water. i also started drinking a cup of green tea for the anti oxidants. 

maybe that will help with my overall health.:thumbup:


----------



## BelleNuit

You can try using pre-seed as a replacement for ewcm if you don't have a lot! 

So sorry to hear AF showed TJ! But it's so good to get that infection cleared so that you can start fresh


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry to hear TJ, infection can definitely effects ttc. Now that it's all cleared up n you got no hormone issues, u will get bfp no time. 

Try using SMEP to up ur chances!

9dpo today, no symptoms at all so I'm expecting af this cycle for sure. I'm just glad that I hav my appointment with endo next week


----------



## BabyC4Me

I'm BACK !!!!!

Been a couple days and I caught up !

Glad everyone is still staying in tune to the thread. 

Tj sorry abut AF coming and messing up you little
Bean plans. 

Our babies are coming ! They are waiting for the perfect time for us to raise them  

I'm on CD3. Period should be ending tomorrow or Sunday. Monday I plan to start BDing every other day. I'm assuming my Ovia fertile window is always way too early or a couple days late. I don't trust that window AT ALL. 

Glad everyone is still hanging in there! 

Talk to you girls soon. ;-)


----------



## puma1986

Hooray. I'm glad to hear you're in better spirits! 

I truly feel that we are going to appreciate the BFP moment more deeply when we get them because we've had to wait for them longer. 

All things worth having - are worth waiting for! (No matter how difficult it seems in the meantime!)

Also - ladies, if your guys sit with their laptops on their crotch - have them MOVE THEM IMMEDIATELY! My husband now sits with his laptop on top of a pillow because just one-four hours of exposure can kill 25% of their sperm! I just read a bunch of articles about it. There was one couple trying for over a year and the month her Husband stopped setting his laptop in his lap they conceived. There are multiple reasons if you're interested.


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> Hooray. I'm glad to hear you're in better spirits!
> 
> I truly feel that we are going to appreciate the BFP moment more deeply when we get them because we've had to wait for them longer.
> 
> All things worth having - are worth waiting for! (No matter how difficult it seems in the meantime!)
> 
> Also - ladies, if your guys sit with their laptops on their crotch - have them MOVE THEM IMMEDIATELY! My husband now sits with his laptop on top of a pillow because just one-four hours of exposure can kill 25% of their sperm! I just read a bunch of articles about it. There was one couple trying for over a year and the month her Husband stopped setting his laptop in his lap they conceived. There are multiple reasons if you're interested.



You know I couldn't stay away from the thread too long lol

That laptop thing is interesting becuZ I always wonder if I have my cell phone in my lap while I drive does that effect fertility. But idk !

Good facts to research tho. One more thing to worry about. Thanks puma lol ;-) 

And yes we will be so grateful of the BFP moment !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Welcome back babyc!!! 

Just saw Blake Lively is pregnant again?! Didn't she just give birth:/ how can one be so pretty and so fertile....so jelly here


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Welcome back babyc!!!
> 
> Just saw Blake Lively is pregnant again?! Didn't she just give birth:/ how can one be so pretty and so fertile....so jelly here

*sigh *

Ladies we have to let go of the envy ! It's gonna hold us down!!!!!! 

I'm trying to practice what I preach but it's hard ! 

Me and Hubbie are spring cleaning and getting rid of old stuff and he has a closet of clothes in the "spare room " and I said "you better minimize that stuff. Come next year ... It will be a nursery !".

IM PUTTING IT INTO THE ATMOSPHERE !


----------



## GoldenRatio

I got af on cd24 in my dream, it was horrific:thumbup: I think she s coming this week for sure. Expecting it thursday.

Since we moved to our house (April 2015) we kept one room empty for nursery:hugs: I'm sure once we get our beans, we will start decorating


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> I got af on cd24 in my dream, it was horrific:thumbup: I think she s coming this week for sure. Expecting it thursday.
> 
> Since we moved to our house (April 2015) we kept one room empty for nursery:hugs: I'm sure once we get our beans, we will start decorating

Oh gosh. AF dreams are never a good sign. 

Get your margarita and tampons ready :-/

Can't wait to start buying little changing tables and sorting racks for my baby bean! 

FX she doesn't show for you !


----------



## TJ Islander

Happy sunday everyone?? how's everyone doing? 

I just finished making dinner- Rice and peas with stewed beef. Rice and peas is what we eat on sundays in jamaica. its a tradition thing.

so the red bean is cooked until tender then you add coconut milk, thyme, escallion, garlic, butter, salt. allow all that to cook down for a while, then you add the rice. try it!!!!!

im just relaxing now, game of thrones later:happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

That meal sounds AMAZING ! Can I come visit ??? Forreal tho. I love rice , beans and any type of meat stew !

Enjoy 

Today is CD5 and my period is finally over. Tomorrow starts BD every other day. I honestly think I ovulate on like day 8 or something. Since my Ovia app has been completely wrong each cycle before hand. So I plan to BD each and every day that I can without over doing it. Even after my "supposed fertile week" 

Other than that , my dog passed his interview for Camp today ! We were looking for a camp to leave him at for a couple days when we go on vaca. I'm proud of him


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> That meal sounds AMAZING ! Can I come visit ??? Forreal tho. I love rice , beans and any type of meat stew !
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Today is CD5 and my period is finally over. Tomorrow starts BD every other day. I honestly think I ovulate on like day 8 or something. Since my Ovia app has been completely wrong each cycle before hand. So I plan to BD each and every day that I can without over doing it. Even after my "supposed fertile week"
> 
> Other than that , my dog passed his interview for Camp today ! We were looking for a camp to leave him at for a couple days when we go on vaca. I'm proud of him


sure u can come over :laugh2:

a camp for dogs!! cool.

im on cd3. u are 2 days ahead of me. good luck with the sexing!! its only a matter of time before something sticks!!!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I got af on cd24 in my dream, it was horrific:thumbup: I think she s coming this week for sure. Expecting it thursday.
> 
> Since we moved to our house (April 2015) we kept one room empty for nursery:hugs: I'm sure once we get our beans, we will start decorating


Wahooooo!!!! One of us better get a bfp this month! It's gonna happen! I can feel it!!!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> Happy sunday everyone?? how's everyone doing?
> 
> I just finished making dinner- Rice and peas with stewed beef. Rice and peas is what we eat on sundays in jamaica. its a tradition thing.
> 
> so the red bean is cooked until tender then you add coconut milk, thyme, escallion, garlic, butter, salt. allow all that to cook down for a while, then you add the rice. try it!!!!!
> 
> im just relaxing now, game of thrones later:happydance:

I'm a vegetarian so I wouldn't eat the beef but OH MAN the rice, beans and peas, coconut milk, and spices sound amazing. I really have to make this!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> I got af on cd24 in my dream, it was horrific:thumbup: I think she s coming this week for sure. Expecting it thursday.
> 
> Since we moved to our house (April 2015) we kept one room empty for nursery:hugs: I'm sure once we get our beans, we will start decorating
> 
> 
> Wahooooo!!!! One of us better get a bfp this month! It's gonna happen! I can feel it!!!Click to expand...

WE GOT THIS GIRLS ! 

the odds are in our favor !!!!! 

FX for us all! 

****saw so many expecting moms this weekend. All cute in their stretched out maxi dresses and such. So many new borns in car seat carriers ! It's making me itch badly for a little one ! I can't wait !**


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, sorry i have been busy with family drama:wacko:

My dad is coming to visit his new granddaughter so mom moved to my house since they are not in good terms. My sister in law is worried that she wont be able to take care of the baby and cook for dad since mom does all that. Mom will be with us for 2 weeks, im 12dpo today so by the time she leaves i will be ovulating, not bad timing he:happydance:

We had our wedding anniversary yesterday. hubby didnt buy me anything so we went and got me workout clothes :happydance: he didnt want anything. I was gonna test to see if we get a anniversary gift but DH said dont ruin our day, which i agreed. 

Im not gonna test this cycle, got no symptoms anyways.


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Hey ladies, sorry i have been busy with family drama:wacko:
> 
> My dad is coming to visit his new granddaughter so mom moved to my house since they are not in good terms. My sister in law is worried that she wont be able to take care of the baby and cook for dad since mom does all that. Mom will be with us for 2 weeks, im 12dpo today so by the time she leaves i will be ovulating, not bad timing he:happydance:
> 
> We had our wedding anniversary yesterday. hubby didnt buy me anything so we went and got me workout clothes :happydance: he didnt want anything. I was gonna test to see if we get a anniversary gift but DH said dont ruin our day, which i agreed.
> 
> Im not gonna test this cycle, got no symptoms anyways.

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!! 

Woops..with all the family drama lol. i hope everything turns out well


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well well i broke down and googled some 12dpo symptoms... i hate the fact that whatever i write on google is pregnancy symptom! 

Anyhow im gonna list my symptoms here so its out of my mind:happydance:

Cm was ewcm mix lotion like until Saturday, now im literally peeing lotion like cm. 
Achy legs and back
Low appetite 
No cravings (before af I crave chocolate)
Feel full all times
Irritated stomach and bowel
Acne everywhere! I only get acne on my chin before af, but i got acne on my cheeks, forehead, nose and back. They seem temporary, not like the bump ones that sits on ur face for months. 
So emotional... 


Thats all i think lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Well well i broke down and googled some 12dpo symptoms... i hate the fact that whatever i write on google is pregnancy symptom!
> 
> Anyhow im gonna list my symptoms here so its out of my mind:happydance:
> 
> Cm was ewcm mix lotion like until Saturday, now im literally peeing lotion like cm.
> Achy legs and back
> Low appetite
> No cravings (before af I crave chocolate)
> Feel full all times
> Irritated stomach and bowel
> Acne everywhere! I only get acne on my chin before af, but i got acne on my cheeks, forehead, nose and back. They seem temporary, not like the bump ones that sits on ur face for months.
> So emotional...
> 
> 
> Thats all i think lol

These are very interesting and common pre BFP symptoms !!!!! This might be the month for you Golden!!!!

and good luck with the family drama with mom and dad and baby niece/nephew? sounds like you have alot on your plate 

SO STOP THINKING ABOUT THAT BFP lol..its gonna happen...TWW is also over for you!

BABY DUSTTTT


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know... even i managed to get pregnant , my bean wouldnt survive all the things i did during tww lol

I went to intense circuit training 3 times a week
I carried our decking material in to garage under rain! because DH was complaining about how delivery guy dropped them off on the road and how its so cold outside. 
Then i had sangria during weekend and smoked some Cuban cigar
All the family drama and work, stresses me out. 

I changed my endo appointment to friday morning because my boss was complaining about how i have docs appointment every week:wacko::wacko: I will be CD2 so i will start clomid that night. 

I hope my doc doesnt change his mind about clomid, he is old and does change the game plan often:dohh:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Well well i broke down and googled some 12dpo symptoms... i hate the fact that whatever i write on google is pregnancy symptom!
> 
> Anyhow im gonna list my symptoms here so its out of my mind:happydance:
> 
> Cm was ewcm mix lotion like until Saturday, now im literally peeing lotion like cm.
> Achy legs and back
> Low appetite
> No cravings (before af I crave chocolate)
> Feel full all times
> Irritated stomach and bowel
> Acne everywhere! I only get acne on my chin before af, but i got acne on my cheeks, forehead, nose and back. They seem temporary, not like the bump ones that sits on ur face for months.
> So emotional...
> 
> 
> Thats all i think lol

Squee. These sound super hopeful!!!!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Would this be your first round of Clomid , Golden ? Are you nervous. ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yes this is will be my first round because endo doesnt think im ovulating. Last appointment he told me to try metformin for three months and come back for clomid. 

He told me if clomid doesnt work, he will refer me to fertility clinic which is 2 hours away from where i live:cry: so lets hope it works!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Well well i broke down and googled some 12dpo symptoms... i hate the fact that whatever i write on google is pregnancy symptom!
> 
> Anyhow im gonna list my symptoms here so its out of my mind:happydance:
> 
> Cm was ewcm mix lotion like until Saturday, now im literally peeing lotion like cm.
> Achy legs and back
> Low appetite
> No cravings (before af I crave chocolate)
> Feel full all times
> Irritated stomach and bowel
> Acne everywhere! I only get acne on my chin before af, but i got acne on my cheeks, forehead, nose and back. They seem temporary, not like the bump ones that sits on ur face for months.
> So emotional...
> 
> 
> Thats all i think lol
> 
> Squee. These sound super hopeful!!!!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, my symptoms always sound hopeful and surprisingly different every cycle :shrug:

U should be ovulating soon ha?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Well well i broke down and googled some 12dpo symptoms... i hate the fact that whatever i write on google is pregnancy symptom!
> 
> Anyhow im gonna list my symptoms here so its out of my mind:happydance:
> 
> Cm was ewcm mix lotion like until Saturday, now im literally peeing lotion like cm.
> Achy legs and back
> Low appetite
> No cravings (before af I crave chocolate)
> Feel full all times
> Irritated stomach and bowel
> Acne everywhere! I only get acne on my chin before af, but i got acne on my cheeks, forehead, nose and back. They seem temporary, not like the bump ones that sits on ur face for months.
> So emotional...
> 
> 
> Thats all i think lol
> 
> Squee. These sound super hopeful!!!!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, my symptoms always sound hopeful and surprisingly different every cycle :shrug:
> 
> U should be ovulating soon ha?Click to expand...

I'm actually extremely weirded out. I got a positive opk yesterday. CD9! This would be 8 days earlier than last cycle. I'm not sure I totally believe it. It went from light one day to extremely dark yesterday and now it's extremely light again. My body is so weird. Ovulating this early doesn't even make sense.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Yes this is will be my first round because endo doesnt think im ovulating. Last appointment he told me to try metformin for three months and come back for clomid.
> 
> He told me if clomid doesnt work, he will refer me to fertility clinic which is 2 hours away from where i live:cry: so lets hope it works!!!

I hope it works lady!!!! Sending good energy your way!


----------



## TJ Islander

good luck Golden:happydance:

your symptoms seem promising:happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I ovulated as early as 9Cd before, i know for sure I ovulated that early bkz my cycle was only 24days. 

Just keep using opk n BDing just Incase


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yea Puma I would BD every other day ASAP !

You never know. Our bodies have a way of throwing in the curve ball at the last minute


----------



## greenarcher

How Crazy Puma! Sounds like you might be jumping ahead of me this time :D

Golden - sounds promising!! When is AF due?


----------



## GoldenRatio

FF says AF is due Thursday, but i usually get af at 14dpo which is tomorrow. 

I got my hopes up a lot this month because i didnt test and im scared to get my hopes up nor down..... TTC is killing me softly:blush:

Yesterday i was feeling like absolute poop, went to bed with headache... DH said i smell different! i was like yes!!! He didnt understand why i was so happy hehe When i woke p this morning, i felt better and my cervix is super soft, soft like ovulation time, but its still low. 

I wanna test but i feel like bfn will hurt me more than afs arrival so i got my chocolate and pads ready waiting for her. Btw this is my first month using pads! i hate pads but im worried that tampon effects fertility and ph balance of my vagigi


How u ladies doing??


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden I am ALL THE WAY feeling it for you this cycle. 

What did your Hubbie say you smelled like ? I'm curious!

I wouldn't test either. I agree. BFNs yet worse than AF showing. Not sure why ? 


AFM: im onCD7. 
No ovulation signs 
No nothing. 

Just chilling and BDing everything other day. Tryna stay on schedule with that


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well I asked him if it smells like sweat but he said no, apparently it smells sweat. TMI he said it smells more around my boobs:wacko:

Btw at work they blast the AC and i would always be cold, today im wearing short sleeve and my coworker asked if im pregnant since im not cold today. 

Please God let this be a sign!!! Even tho i dont like her hehe :coffee:

BabyC i feel ya, i hate first two weeks. Its kinda boring, waiting for ovulation. Did u get opks?


----------



## BabyC4Me

[email protected] coworkers can def be annoying and just...unecessary. 

I did not get OPKs. I only used them one month and the idea of it made me and my Hubbie feel way too scientific about it. 

So we are all natural at this point ! Just letting the BabyGodz work their magic


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden i so excited for you!! dont test!!! just wait it out!! these tests are too crazy girl.

How do you hate pads?? i only wear pads. i prob only used tampons 3 or 4 times in my life and it was bc i had a long day out and i had to use pads with it anyway. tampons dont work for me and they are annoying and messy to put in and take out. people rarely tampons here anyway.

anyway, im here at work:coffee: trying not to get worked up. im really taking it easy this month. im trying not to think about getting pregnant. this youtuber i liked recently had a baby and she wasnt even trying. and she has been married for 4 yrs. she just had sex and go about her regular business. 

Golden, i really hope u get knocked up this month!! i need more inspiration:happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC opks are really stressful but DH and I love it since we are both nerds hehe

TJ! I will be a great inspiration ha! after 9 months of trying, its gonna feel like miracle:happydance:
I get skin rush because of pads so i always used tampons, didnt know how unhealthy they are. I also dont hav heavy af so tampon works just fine. 

Do you ladies get soft stool before af? i wonder how stool should be before bfp? TMI i got diarrhea going on right now...That could be due to Turkey burger i made last night:icecream: DH felt a bit sick from it too, kept calling the burger "unidentified meat thingy" :rofl::rofl:gourmet cooking is not for us :blush:


----------



## TJ Islander

hahhaa!! are you at work??? how is that working out having the runs?? eek!! :shrug:

get better soon. coconut water works...or pepto bismol lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> hahhaa!! are you at work??? how is that working out having the runs?? eek!! :shrug:
> 
> get better soon. coconut water works...or pepto bismol lol


Yea im at work but its not run-to-bathroom kinda diarrhea, just giving me stomach cramps and i go to bathroom every hour:blush: feeling skinny now ha 

Coconut water works? I got coconut water here :happydance: I bought it couple weeks ago and absolutely hate it so its been sitting in the fridge at work.


----------



## GoldenRatio

just checked my cervix and its hard now:cry: cant even stay hopeful pass 2 hours... thanks to my body


----------



## greenarcher

Don't get bummed out yet, Golden! Keeping expectations low is okay, but don't let yourself be sad early!


----------



## Bella12

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing? I'm outta the loop. I'll have to catch up tonight. I took a little break after funeral. It was not planned. It just kinda happened. 

I'm in the tww point in my cycle. WI think grandma being sick we didn't get intimate very often. So odds are probably not in my favor. That's OK. Life happens and I'll catch up next month. I'm sure my hubby won't mind. My period is due in 8 days.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> just checked my cervix and its hard now:cry: cant even stay hopeful pass 2 hours... thanks to my body

Ms. Golden! You keep your spirits up lady! There is absolutely still a chance!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> How Crazy Puma! Sounds like you might be jumping ahead of me this time :D
> 
> Golden - sounds promising!! When is AF due?

I have NO IDEA MAN. Seriously. I have crazy EWCM now! I didn't have this when I got a super dark positive OPK a few days ago. And my libido... Oh man. It's intense. But my OPK's are only medium/light. Who knows. :dohh:

I got a super cute corset thing with a black matching skirt. Bwahaha. I'll be putting it to use tonight.

My DH scolded me though. He said "NO BD UNTIL YOU FINISH YOUR COLLEGE WORK". Damnit. Damnit. Damnit. And of course I'm on here talking to you ladies instead <3 

Okay. Gotta focus. I shall not have my baby making evening threatened!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahaha get to work Puma! corset and skirt will definitely do the trick. I dont think DH can resist that. 

Sounds like u having a strong ovulation hun! :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

You better wear that lingerie missy !

----grades before getting laid ! -------

Isn't that a motto somewhere ? Hmm 

Not in my house ! Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

GO Puma!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Af arrived two day early, hopefully endo will give clomid on Friday so I can start right away


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: so sorry golden <3 Did the endo confirm you're not ovulating?


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Af arrived two day early, hopefully endo will give clomid on Friday so I can start right away

I bet that Clomid is going to do the trick!!! I hope you get it Friday and can start right away!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> :hugs: so sorry golden <3 Did the endo confirm you're not ovulating?

He thinks im not ovulating but he wont be able to confirm unless i go for egg monitoring thingy. Also with pcos they just give clomid regardless, my LH is way too high for me to produce healthy egg


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry Golden! I hope you get clomid asap! I'm sure it'll be just the thing.... you may even end up with twins! I've heard multiples are more common with clomid!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> I'm so sorry Golden! I hope you get clomid asap! I'm sure it'll be just the thing.... you may even end up with twins! I've heard multiples are more common with clomid!

Thanks Bella, I like twins but may not be able to take care of both, I donno. At this point, I will be happy with anything:cry:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Golden! I hope you get clomid asap! I'm sure it'll be just the thing.... you may even end up with twins! I've heard multiples are more common with clomid!
> 
> Thanks Bella, I like twins but may not be able to take care of both, I donno. At this point, I will be happy with anything:cry:Click to expand...

Aweeee!!!! I'd be more than happy to babysit your TWO squishy beans!!!!! That'll be my new mantra! I'm going to chant multiple babies into your life, hehe :) twins run in my family! Do they run in yours?


----------



## BabyC4Me

I'm with you Puma. I would totally not mind twins at this point ! 

One is awesome but Two???? Those little knuckle heads would drive me nuts and I would LOVE IT !!!!! 

I'm ready for whatever the BabyGodz have in store for me !
Hahaah!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma! i will move wherever u are and make sure that u babysit them:happydance:

I dont have twins in my family but DH s already excited that we gonna try clomid because he wants twin boys. We cant even produce one, my husband wants it to be twins and boys:dohh:

I feel like i really tied all my hopes around clomid and if it doesnt work, im gonna be crushed. Also if doctor doesnt give me clomid on Friday, i may strangle him... or plan B throw myself on the ground and cry/scream until he gives me the pills:blush:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! i will move wherever u are and make sure that u babysit them:happydance:
> 
> I dont have twins in my family but DH s already excited that we gonna try clomid because he wants twin boys. We cant even produce one, my husband wants it to be twins and boys:dohh:
> 
> I feel like i really tied all my hopes around clomid and if it doesnt work, im gonna be crushed. Also if doctor doesnt give me clomid on Friday, i may strangle him... or plan B throw myself on the ground and cry/scream until he gives me the pills:blush:

If you must resort to Plan B, please please record it. I must see this! Tell him that Puma said that he has to and If he doesn't I will hang him upside down by his toes with piano wire and pour hot sauce up his nose.


----------



## BabyC4Me

My goodness ! Ladies ladies ! Show some composure!!! Lol 

What will your future babies think ? 

"Mommy ! You were such a big baby / wanna be thug ! You were so mean to the doctor !"

"Mommy had to do what mommy had to do!"


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> My goodness ! Ladies ladies ! Show some composure!!! Lol
> 
> What will your future babies think ?
> 
> "Mommy ! You were such a big baby / wanna be thug ! You were so mean to the doctor !"
> 
> "Mommy had to do what mommy had to do!"

Precisely. "There is no distance I wouldn't go to bring you into this world!" Lmao

For the record I would never string someone up with piano wire. Ever. I might shake my fist at them and roar with bestial vigor, but there would be no wire or hot sauce involved. LOL


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAHAHAHAH! I hear that mama. 

Updates. The teacher from my class that went on maternity leave visited us in class today and her 2 month old was sooo precious. I was completely jealous !!! She looks so mom like with her new born. This is her second child and her first just turned two 

Oh how I crave mommyhood! 

I wanted to be her so bad :-(


----------



## TJ Islander

sorry to hear that Golden!! Keep the faith. i hope clomid works for you!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> If you must resort to Plan B, please please record it. I must see this! Tell him that Puma said that he has to and If he doesn't I will hang him upside down by his toes with piano wire and pour hot sauce up his nose.

OMG! how did u come up with that!! i wish u lived close by, i would take u with me as Plan C:happydance::happydance:

Ah cant wait for tom:happydance: Im gonna be CD23 on my birthday so lets hope i ovulate early and get bfp on my bday, otherwise im gonna be so miserable entering 28:cry:

Mom was praying yesterday and i asked hubby as a joke if he would like anything from god, he said just a baby:cry: seeing DH like that makes me sad.


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> If you must resort to Plan B, please please record it. I must see this! Tell him that Puma said that he has to and If he doesn't I will hang him upside down by his toes with piano wire and pour hot sauce up his nose.
> 
> OMG! how did u come up with that!! i wish u lived close by, i would take u with me as Plan C:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ah cant wait for tom:happydance: Im gonna be CD23 on my birthday so lets hope i ovulate early and get bfp on my bday, otherwise im gonna be so miserable entering 28:cry:
> 
> Mom was praying yesterday and i asked hubby as a joke if he would like anything from god, he said just a baby:cry: seeing DH like that makes me sad.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Had my appointment today, my hormones are almost back to normal. Doctor thinks in two months I won't have any unbalanced hormone! So he didn't wanna give me clomid since he thinks I will be normal soon. But I insisted and got my clomid. 

Can't wait to try it this cycle! 

How u ladies doing? Any ovulation?


----------



## greenarcher

I think I'm getting close. Nice slippy, watery CM yesterday, which is as good as it gets for me. Hoping OPK will show positive when I get home tonight to test.


----------



## BelleNuit

Awesome news Golden!

Whoo hoo green! Your temps are on the rise and are looking good!

3 dpo for me... not much going on lol


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Had my appointment today, my hormones are almost back to normal. Doctor thinks in two months I won't have any unbalanced hormone! So he didn't wanna give me clomid since he thinks I will be normal soon. But I insisted and got my clomid.
> 
> Can't wait to try it this cycle!
> 
> How u ladies doing? Any ovulation?

Hoooooray!!!!! I am so excited to hear this awesome news!!!! I'm glad I don't have to kick someone's butt for you to get the meds you need!!!! 

Now you can really jumpstart this baby making process!


----------



## puma1986

Well, it appears I have a positive OPK this evening! Took a digital because I noticed a good amount of ewcm. I swear the pos opk that I thought I had on the 9th is darker though! But I know I can't ovulate twice. Seriously confused. What do you guys think?

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zIJY78o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> I think I'm getting close. Nice slippy, watery CM yesterday, which is as good as it gets for me. Hoping OPK will show positive when I get home tonight to test.

WAHOOOO!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

So excited for you puma! Cd9 does look dark but I heard that u can have multiple LH surge in one cycle, so probably u will be ovulating today or tomorrow. So keep BDing!!

If this clomid works then I'm gonna test on my bday woohoo


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> So excited for you puma! Cd9 does look dark but I heard that u can have multiple LH surge in one cycle, so probably u will be ovulating today or tomorrow. So keep BDing!!
> 
> If this clomid works then I'm gonna test on my bday woohoo

Thanks lady!

And aweeeeeeeeeeeeeee that would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## TJ Islander

great new all round it seems:happydance: good luck to everyone!!

Im at CD8, waiting to ovulate. did some stuff this morning....those sperms wont last til next week tho. im taking it soooo easy this month. im just gonna have sex whenever i can but try to make sure i definately do it from monday to thursay next week when im supposed to ovulate.

i plan to take my tww sooo easy...fingers crossed lol.... guys im really not trying to sweat it this month. i want to keep my emotions neutral, no symptom watching, no googling, no crying, no daydreaming..NOTHING!!! i want to forget abt it all and then get a huge surprise at the end. will see how it goes!!


----------



## Bella12

I'm glad you guys seem to be having luck in your journeys. Good luck ladies. Golden I hope the clomid gives you that extra push to get you that baby that you deserve. I haven't been on as much because the tww kills me. I try super hard not to think about it. 

I'm coming on today for 2 reasons. First to share that my friend worth PCOS said cinnamon and honey helps with fertility. It's also supposed to help those with endometriosis I believe. 

Second, I have a question. My period is due Tuesday. Again, a BFN on frer. So this is where it gets complicated. ...warning. ...tmi....I had diarrhea/soft stool on Friday and today I pooped out mucus all by itself. A teaspoon worth. I'm worried because a year and a half ago I almost died from c-dif because the strain was unresponsive to antibiotic treatment. I only survived because of an experimental treatment. I don't have any of the same signs as when I was sick(watery diarrhea, severe cramping, fever etc.) Do you think I could be sick again with cdif or could this just be related to my period? I'm just panicking. I want a baby so bad. I was told odds are against me due to adhesionscar and scar tissue and due to irritable bowel syndrome. 

I also have decided to go get my tubes checked out by doctor. I didn't want to initially. 

Baby dust to all of you in your fertile week and to those who are almost to their fetile week.


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> I'm glad you guys seem to be having luck in your journeys. Good luck ladies. Golden I hope the clomid gives you that extra push to get you that baby that you deserve. I haven't been on as much because the tww kills me. I try super hard not to think about it.
> 
> I'm coming on today for 2 reasons. First to share that my friend worth PCOS said cinnamon and honey helps with fertility. It's also supposed to help those with endometriosis I believe.
> 
> Second, I have a question. My period is due Tuesday. Again, a BFN on frer. So this is where it gets complicated. ...warning. ...tmi....I had diarrhea/soft stool on Friday and today I pooped out mucus all by itself. A teaspoon worth. I'm worried because a year and a half ago I almost died from c-dif because the strain was unresponsive to antibiotic treatment. I only survived because of an experimental treatment. I don't have any of the same signs as when I was sick(watery diarrhea, severe cramping, fever etc.) Do you think I could be sick again with cdif or could this just be related to my period? I'm just panicking. I want a baby so bad. I was told odds are against me due to adhesionscar and scar tissue and due to irritable bowel syndrome.
> 
> I also have decided to go get my tubes checked out by doctor. I didn't want to initially.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you in your fertile week and to those who are almost to their fetile week.

Look up ulcerative colitis or crohns. My husband has UC and it causes that. May not be, hard to say. But worth asking about.


----------



## Bella12

My most recent blood work suggests that I have crohn's disease. The only time I had this was when I was I really sick and they then it was determined that I had cdif. So if makes me think something is out of balance in my body.


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry to hear, Bella. It doesn't sound like cdiff again, thank goodness. Try not to worry love, but maybe go see a doctor just in case. Crohn's is not fun, but when the alternative is cdiff, I hope it's just crohns :/

Golden, yay birthday testing!!

Puma, I'd agree looks like you had two surges. Have you been monitoring CM? 

TJ, taking it easy sounds like the best idea :) I'd love to forget about ttc too.

AFM, I actually have a lot of questions for you ladies. I got watery cm thursday, a pos OPK on Friday, a yeast infection saturday and today, and EWCM today! I think maybe the EWCM may have been due to the yeast infection? Like the irritation caused more fluid to be produced down there? Temps are inconclusive. No idea when (if) I've O'd. 

Anyone have experience with TTC with a yeast infection?

Thanks :)


----------



## Bella12

Puma, when your husband has mucus, does that usually signify a problem? 

Greenacher, I don't think it will affect your ability to conceive. It might be harder to be in the mood if you are uncomfortable down there. I've never tried with a yeast infection. Good luck! I'm sure you'll be able to make it happen. How does your your other half feel about it?


----------



## greenarcher

He's kind of grossed out, since we learned about it while trying to BD yesterday. Other than BD on Thursday, we don't have great coverage this month :/ I wish I had a better idea of when O was/is.


----------



## Bella12

greenarcher said:


> Sorry to hear, Bella. It doesn't sound like cdiff again, thank goodness. Try not to worry love, but maybe go see a doctor just in case. Crohn's is not fun, but when the alternative is cdiff, I hope it's just crohns :/
> 
> Golden, yay birthday testing!!
> 
> Puma, I'd agree looks like you had two surges. Have you been monitoring CM?
> 
> TJ, taking it easy sounds like the best idea :) I'd love to forget about ttc too.
> 
> AFM, I actually have a lot of questions for you ladies. I got watery cm thursday, a pos OPK on Friday, a yeast infection saturday and today, and EWCM today! I think maybe the EWCM may have been due to the yeast infection? Like the irritation caused more fluid to be produced down there? Temps are inconclusive. No idea when (if) I've O'd.
> 
> Anyone have experience with TTC with a yeast infection?
> 
> Thanks :)

I'm not sure what is worse. My dad has crohn's disease and has numerous surgeries to help him deal with it. It also is hard to conceive when you have it according to statistics. Most people can recover from cdif with antibiotics. I just got a rare strain.

I'm going to keep trying. I have a new plan for my next cycle. Anyone have any suggestions for hown to conceive with intestinal flare up?


----------



## Bella12

greenarcher said:


> He's kind of grossed out, since we learned about it while trying to BD yesterday. Other than BD on Thursday, we don't have great coverage this month :/ I wish I had a better idea of when O was/is.

Maybe a shower immediately before will make him more into the mood. I think my last one clearned up pretty quick. Any odds of one more bd after or will it be too late for fertile window?


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Puma, when your husband has mucus, does that usually signify a problem?
> 
> Greenacher, I don't think it will affect your ability to conceive. It might be harder to be in the mood if you are uncomfortable down there. I've never tried with a yeast infection. Good luck! I'm sure you'll be able to make it happen. How does your your other half feel about it?

Bella, Yes it does. I am typing what he is saying...

"The best thing to do is to switch to a very limited and simple diet *BRAT* Banana, Rice, AppleSauce, and Toast. Keep a journal. Don't drink any pop or juice. Only water - but if you must have coffee, only black coffee. The most important thing is to keep a journal of everything you eat and drink and to keep it simple for two weeks. The frequency also will tell whether you are more likely to have crohns or ulcerative colitis. Auto immune diseases ARE passed down, so since your Dad has it, you definitely need to talk to a gastro as soon as you can".

Hopefully that helps lady. He's suffered with UC for 10 years so he has a lot of knowledge he could extend your way if needed.


----------



## Bella12

Thanks for the info. It does help. While I don't want to think about there being an issue, it is good to know that something is up. It's just not fun. 

Good luck ladies. Regardless of what life hands us. We will get there. I'm think I might go to bed early and dream of my future baby. Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> He's kind of grossed out, since we learned about it while trying to BD yesterday. Other than BD on Thursday, we don't have great coverage this month :/ I wish I had a better idea of when O was/is.

I think u ovulated Saturday and also I don't think u had yeast infection, I hav been having yeast infection/uti symptoms after ovulation and figured out its due to PH in there. So I'm thinking u got Acodic vagina before ovulation and u thought urs yeast infection. Since u got ewcm, infection symptoms should die out. Or try baking soda douche or preseed.


----------



## BelleNuit

greenarcher said:


> He's kind of grossed out, since we learned about it while trying to BD yesterday. Other than BD on Thursday, we don't have great coverage this month :/ I wish I had a better idea of when O was/is.

I think you probably O'd on Sunday. I had a 2-day rise like yours this month too (rose on Tuesday, but then rose even higher on Wednesday). FF used the second temp rise as 1 dpo because that jump was higher than my previous 6 temps and the earlier one wasn't.


----------



## greenarcher

My CM was different than when it's just sticky and acidic. It was clumpy and a LOT, and I've been fairly itchy. Doing a ton better today (yay cranberry juice/pills!). I also think that EWCM was actually arousal fluid from some fun times (non-penetrative) the night before. It wasn't near the os of my cervix. 

Saturday or Sunday, one of the two. I might count from Sunday to be safe.


----------



## Bella12

I'm glad your feeling better today!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Update and question !

I'm on CD 13 and after Sex, there was spotting and when I peed their were little
Blood drops in my toilet 

This happened last month on the exact day after Sex, CD13. 

Could it be ovulation bleeding ?

If so...would today's sex lead to a baby even tho it's on the day of O? 

Or could O happen tomorrow ?


----------



## BelleNuit

Could be ovulation bleeding. I've never been able to figure out of that happens before, during, or after O! Sounds like good timing though, maybe do it once more tomorrow just to be safe!


----------



## greenarcher

What cd did you O your last few cycles?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks Belle ! Yes it's so tricky to pin point the actual timing of it all. O dates are too confusing. Especially if you are using OPKs , which I'm not. 

GreenArcher - I haven't been able to determine my O date since starting TTC. My Ovia app estimates around CD 16-18. I have 28-29 day cycles. 

But I dot get any clean & clear signs of O around those dates and I have been BDing like hell around that week but no BFP. So I honestly don't trust Ovia at this point lol 

I he no clue what to think.


----------



## greenarcher

Maybe try fertility friend, and consider temping. I never get EWCM or other fertility signs. I pretty much rely on OPKs and temping to figure my body out.


----------



## BabyC4Me

greenarcher said:


> Maybe try fertility friend, and consider temping. I never get EWCM or other fertility signs. I pretty much rely on OPKs and temping to figure my body out.

I never used Fertility friend. Do you have to temp to input data?


----------



## BelleNuit

You don't have to temp to use FF, you can just enter in all your regular data!


----------



## greenarcher

Yep, you don't have temp! It's got a lot of options for you to enter.


----------



## MumDreamz

hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say babydust to all of you.


----------



## BabyC4Me

I may have to get FF a shot. I just downloaded it and it looks overwhelming and hard to understand :-(


I will keep y'all posted !
How are things going for everyone else ?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> I may have to get FF a shot. I just downloaded it and it looks overwhelming and hard to understand :-(
> 
> 
> I will keep y'all posted !
> How are things going for everyone else ?

I think Ovias fertility chart is less overwelming than FF.

I'll post mine, because I was hoping some temping ladies could help me understand where I potentially ovulated.


----------



## puma1986

I got positive opk 's 14 and CD 15 I know after ovulation temps rise over the highest temperature I had before ovulating. What day do you guys think I ovulated? This is my first month trying to temp so not too experienced.

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/In6vQ3V.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greenarcher

I would guess the 23rd, since you still had EWCM. How old are you? The younger you are, the earlier your LH surge can happen. Could be earlier though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma its hard to guess, temp couple more days and we will be able to tell for sure. Looks like CD14 to me.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno when i will ovulate this month since clomid can effect it, supposed to happens 5-8days after last pill. My last pill is tonight at CD8 so i should ovulate CD13-CD18

so here is my schedule, CD9,11,13,14,15,16,18 what do u ladies think?

Also im planning on buying clear blue advanced opk because it detects an other hormone before LH. Because of pcos, i got naturally high LH so maybe detecting that other hormone might help? or should i not bother wasting money?


----------



## BelleNuit

Looks good Golden!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I donno when i will ovulate this month since clomid can effect it, supposed to happens 5-8days after last pill. My last pill is tonight at CD8 so i should ovulate CD13-CD18
> 
> so here is my schedule, CD9,11,13,14,15,16,18 what do u ladies think?
> 
> Also im planning on buying clear blue advanced opk because it detects an other hormone before LH. Because of pcos, i got naturally high LH so maybe detecting that other hormone might help? or should i not bother wasting money?

I bought the advanced cbd this month and I was PISSED! I found gi that most of the sticks ended up smearing the dye which ruined the test and gave me negatives. I don't think the advanced version is worth it. The regular cb digital opks work perfect. 

Also...your schedule looks good! Close to the SMEP plan! :)


----------



## TJ Islander

Hey every one! hope everything's going well. 
Good luck on your Clomid Golden!

Im on CD13 today. I was able to get a couple BD in. Hopefully i will get to go again tonight or tomorrow morning..

i just checked out the ovia app. i like it. i dont temp of do opks but its fun to use.

have a good day all!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Hey every one! hope everything's going well.
> Good luck on your Clomid Golden!
> 
> Im on CD13 today. I was able to get a couple BD in. Hopefully i will get to go again tonight or tomorrow morning..
> 
> i just checked out the ovia app. i like it. i dont temp of do opks but its fun to use.
> 
> have a good day all!!

Get that BD in girlie !

I still use Ovia. It's very simple to use. But for some reason , I think it's lying to me lol 

But let me know how you like it  

Good luck this round.


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one! hope everything's going well.
> Good luck on your Clomid Golden!
> 
> Im on CD13 today. I was able to get a couple BD in. Hopefully i will get to go again tonight or tomorrow morning..
> 
> i just checked out the ovia app. i like it. i dont temp of do opks but its fun to use.
> 
> have a good day all!!
> 
> Get that BD in girlie !
> 
> I still use Ovia. It's very simple to use. But for some reason , I think it's lying to me lol
> 
> But let me know how you like it
> 
> Good luck this round.Click to expand...

I just went to the bathroom and saw some of the best CM ive had in months! couldnt believe it. i wish i could have sex right now!!! lol..


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahhahaa u wish! when is DH coming?

Im CD9 today, gonna start opks after work. I hav been having cramps and ewcm so not sure what clomid is doing. Im gonna buy some grapefruit juice too, supposed to give great ewcm:happydance:


Dad left and we are all alone so tonight is the night girls!!! DH was texting me all day today about how we should BD lol great timing ha? im gonna get great BDing schedule out of this family drama.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj! Shoulda just left the bathroom and met DH where he was and jumped his bones ! He wouldn't have cared lol 

And Golden I HATE grapefruit ! But I would do anything (well. Almost anything ) to help my fertility. Might try that next month. 

Being on clomid has you had an symptoms ?


AFM--->I'm on CD 15. I BDed on CD 13 and today. And maybe tomorrow. But I'm trying to take it easy this month on the BD just becuZ ...I have been hitting the sheets hard during my fertile week in the past and no BFP. So maybe easing up on it will help ??

Fun fact ----my Mexico vacation is scheduled in two weeks from today so I should know if I'm preggo on the trip ....or my period will start. I will pack the onesies I hid from my Hubbie and unpack them like its nothing if I am and surprise him with them in the suitcase lol 

DUST TO ALL!


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC that would be the cutest way to share your pregnancy with hubby! 

Golden I'm so excited to hear how clomid works for you! 

8 dpo here, had a bit of a temp jump today. I hope it continues the upward trend! Is it just me or does ttc make time go super fast and super slow at the same time?? I can't believe I'm almost at the end of my 6th cycle! Not planning to POAS as I can't take another BFN. Its way worse when it's staring you in the face!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> BabyC that would be the cutest way to share your pregnancy with hubby!
> 
> Golden I'm so excited to hear how clomid works for you!
> 
> 8 dpo here, had a bit of a temp jump today. I hope it continues the upward trend! Is it just me or does ttc make time go super fast and super slow at the same time?? I can't believe I'm almost at the end of my 6th cycle! Not planning to POAS as I can't take another BFN. Its way worse when it's staring you in the face!

I know the feeling of it taking forever and also happening so fast

I think the cycles themselves go by fast. But waiting each month for your period to end and start a new fertile week AND the time it takes before testing seems like an eternity. 

Hang in there and try not to drive yourself insane with those pee sticks!


----------



## BelleNuit

9 dpo and got another temp jump!! If it's high again tomorrow my chart will have gone triphasic which has never happened before! Fingers crossed that this it it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC that will be cute giving the news during ur trip but arent u concerned about Zika virus?

I never had side effects with metformin like other ladies do but with clomid, i got side effects for sure. I got acne right away then cramps! lots of cramps. Feels like there is a heavy construction going on in my ovaries lol hopefully its a good sign. Also got weird cm, it super watery/ewcm like for now. Also my temps are going up for no reason so im pretty confused. 

Bellnuit, ur chart looks great! fx


----------



## BabyC4Me

We were concerned about Zika but ....after doing some intense research the area of Mexico we are going to had no occursnces of the virus and my Hubbie spoke to his doctor and was informed to just wear plenty of sunscreen and repellant. But we should be fine ! 
The odds of being infected are like .01% lol 
I'm not worried.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thats what we did when we went to Cuba. We picked cuba because they only had one local case and DH said chances are low but still when i was there, i was super paranoid lol. 

I didnt see mosquito but there were some bug bites at nights that made me worry. There are 3 pregnant women in Canada that got Virus during their trip but non of them are from Mexico.


----------



## TJ Islander

there have been more cases of zika here in jamaica. i got some mosquito bites on sunday. i was kinda fretting...but whatever. i bought some repellant yesterday because i had run out. so i should be good going forward

in other news, my friend, who doesnt know im ttc, told me she dreamt im pregnant. ironically today is CD14 and i dtd this morning:blush:

i hope im preggers this month or else im gonna go NTNP because i cant deal with the stress.:cry:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden, when did you go to Cuba???

And Tj there are more cases in The states than in more other countries. So it's def all over. And I'm not gonna limit my life in fear of getting stung and catching it. The odds are slim. 

So period or no period. Im going  

I need a break from life !

And CD14 With someone dreaming you were preggo it's a great sign !

What was your BD schedule this schedule ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

We went to Cuba March22, and stayed for a week. I was exactly like you, we got frer day before we left because i told DH that i cant go if i get bfp, i tested and it was BFN at 13dpo. I got af the moment we landed so i was relaxed. 

Chances are really slim but if i got bfp and went, if something happened to the baby, i wouldnt forgive myself. However, i also believe that if you meant to get the virus, u will get it regardless so def live ur life, God has everything planned we are just living it :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> We went to Cuba March22, and stayed for a week. I was exactly like you, we got frer day before we left because i told DH that i cant go if i get bfp, i tested and it was BFN at 13dpo. I got af the moment we landed so i was relaxed.
> 
> Chances are really slim but if i got bfp and went, if something happened to the baby, i wouldnt forgive myself. However, i also believe that if you meant to get the virus, u will get it regardless so def live ur life, God has everything planned we are just living it :hugs:

I completely agree Golden. We are just here. Our lives are already planned. Just have to do our best to maintain sanity when we can !!!

But fingers crossed I get a BFP before I board the plane 

I wouldn't even care about not being able to enjoy endless drinks. I would be high off my little bean!


----------



## greenarcher

BabyC4Me said:


> I would be high off my little bean!

Love this. So accurate.


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> Golden, when did you go to Cuba???
> 
> And Tj there are more cases in The states than in more other countries. So it's def all over. And I'm not gonna limit my life in fear of getting stung and catching it. The odds are slim.
> 
> So period or no period. Im going
> 
> I need a break from life !
> 
> And CD14 With someone dreaming you were preggo it's a great sign !
> 
> What was your BD schedule this schedule ?

i BDed on dat 8, 9, 11, 13 and 14. i usually ovulate on day 14.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC being high of ur little bean will be more fun!!


BTW isnt this so true https://9gag.com/gag/aeGLnj5?ref=fbp


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ ur BD schedule looks great hun, definitely in for bfp this cycle:happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj your schedule looks promising. 

Keep us posted ! Good luck this cycle !

Golden the link says I have to log in. I wanna read the article so bad !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh I guess u gotta hav 9gag account to see it :( it was some cartoons about how couple expect sex to be like and how it ends up being like


----------



## BelleNuit

Well my temp jumped again this morning!!! It's officially triphasic! I've never had a triphasic chart before! I know it's not a guaranteed BFP but I also know it's a good sign!! Almost makes me want to test early! I'm terrified of getting a BFN though and would rather enjoy my relentless optimism for a few more days lol. Only 10 dpo!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle ur chart is looking amazin! there is no way u getting bfn this cycle. So what do we say????:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahh! It's so exciting!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Ahh! It's so exciting!

Does that mean u gonna test:blush:


----------



## BelleNuit

If my temp stays high tomorrow I'll take a test. It should be reasonably accurate at 11 dpo I think? 

I might chicken out though lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey! cant wait:happydance:

DH asked me what i want for my bday other than bfp, i asked for a nursery glider:blush: I always had a thing for rocking chairs hehe


----------



## BelleNuit

Cute idea!! I love rocking chairs too!


----------



## BelleNuit

Poor DH insisted I take a HPT tonight, BFN. Its 10 dpo and I tested in the evening. So I know I'm not completely out, but I'm not going to test again before AF is due. It's too hard!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Poor DH insisted I take a HPT tonight, BFN. Its 10 dpo and I tested in the evening. So I know I'm not completely out, but I'm not going to test again before AF is due. It's too hard!

I'm really excited about your chart and feel like there's still a gigantic chance of a BFP!!!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Okey! cant wait:happydance:
> 
> DH asked me what i want for my bday other than bfp, i asked for a nursery glider:blush: I always had a thing for rocking chairs hehe


HECK YEAH! Nursery gliders are awesome!


----------



## puma1986

Wanna talk about weird dreams post ovulation???

I dreamed my DH was pregnant and had to have a CSection. Holy guacamole man. Talk about a vivid dream that'll creep you out when you wake up lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma!

That sounds like a crazy dream!


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> Wanna talk about weird dreams post ovulation???
> 
> I dreamed my DH was pregnant and had to have a CSection. Holy guacamole man. Talk about a vivid dream that'll creep you out when you wake up lol

Whoa!!!!!!!! :haha: thats crazy man


----------



## TJ Islander

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks puma!
> 
> That sounds like a crazy dream!

Good luck with your test! you are very brave to test. i promised myself not to test again unless im 4 or 5 days late! i cried my eyes out the last time and my DH had to give me a stern talking to.

i cant take the double disappointment of a bfn, then getting AF. i will deal with AF alone. let us know how it goes tho!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I had a dream like that before too lol so funny ha


----------



## puma1986

I am very proud of myself. It'd 6dpo and I'm not even tempted to test! I'm going to wait until 10 or 11 dpo I think! And I started using BBT! and Fertility Friend! It was a bit overwhelming initialing but it's really cool to see the changes in my body. 

Hows everyone doing this weekend? Any plans?


----------



## GoldenRatio

6dpo already! Times flies ha:) do you have any symptoms yet?

I love using ff and temping, it's kinda cool to see the chart complete and I get upset when I get af and start a new chart lol I wish it continued as a long chart :) 


Btw I have a question for u ladies. I noticed this every month so I wanna know if it happens to others too. I start opks usually around cd8, I get pretty noticeable faint line until cd10-12 then it goes clear for two days and I get dark positive opk after two days of clear. I just can't understand why:/ I should have faint line all the time since my lh is high because of pcos but don't understand why it goes clear before positive???


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting, so I'm out. AF due Monday or Tuesday


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> 6dpo already! Times flies ha:) do you have any symptoms yet?
> 
> I love using ff and temping, it's kinda cool to see the chart complete and I get upset when I get af and start a new chart lol I wish it continued as a long chart :)
> 
> 
> Btw I have a question for u ladies. I noticed this every month so I wanna know if it happens to others too. I start opks usually around cd8, I get pretty noticeable faint line until cd10-12 then it goes clear for two days and I get dark positive opk after two days of clear. I just can't understand why:/ I should have faint line all the time since my lh is high because of pcos but don't understand why it goes clear before positive???

This happened to me earlier this cycle and after all the reading, it seems this is very normal.basically your body amps up to release an egg but Your little egglets aren't ready yet! So it stops the LH surge and retries when your eggs are more mature :)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Started spotting, so I'm out. AF due Monday or Tuesday

Awe!!! Dangit! I hope the spotting stops! If not, take a hot bubble bath, a glass of wine, and buy yourself a treat love!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Sorry to hear about spotting ! Hopefully it stops soon !


AFM---- only BD 2x during my fertile week , according to Ovia. Hopefully I caught the egg. 

If not. That's okay. Since we are technically NTNP really. 

Happy Sunday !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Sorry to hear about spotting ! Hopefully it stops soon !
> 
> 
> AFM---- only BD 2x during my fertile week , according to Ovia. Hopefully I caught the egg.
> 
> If not. That's okay. Since we are technically NTNP really.
> 
> Happy Sunday !

I was just getting ready to inquire about your whereabouts, missy. I, too, am more relaxed this cycle. I did start doing bbt and fertility friend, but It's 7dpo and I have no urge whatsoever to test. I don't spend all day on forums and on youtube anymore. LOL


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about spotting ! Hopefully it stops soon !
> 
> 
> AFM---- only BD 2x during my fertile week , according to Ovia. Hopefully I caught the egg.
> 
> If not. That's okay. Since we are technically NTNP really.
> 
> Happy Sunday !
> 
> I was just getting ready to inquire about your whereabouts, missy. I, too, am more relaxed this cycle. I did start doing bbt and fertility friend, but It's 7dpo and I have no urge whatsoever to test. I don't spend all day on forums and on youtube anymore. LOLClick to expand...

I think we are growing up in the world of TTC. Over the hump....and moved into Idontcare mode lol 

Any symptoms Puma???


----------



## BelleNuit

TMI warning 

Spotting has turned brownish, si maybe coming to an end? 

I'm feeling doubtful and expect AF will be here soon!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about spotting ! Hopefully it stops soon !
> 
> 
> AFM---- only BD 2x during my fertile week , according to Ovia. Hopefully I caught the egg.
> 
> If not. That's okay. Since we are technically NTNP really.
> 
> Happy Sunday !
> 
> I was just getting ready to inquire about your whereabouts, missy. I, too, am more relaxed this cycle. I did start doing bbt and fertility friend, but It's 7dpo and I have no urge whatsoever to test. I don't spend all day on forums and on youtube anymore. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I think we are growing up in the world of TTC. Over the hump....and moved into Idontcare mode lol
> 
> Any symptoms Puma???Click to expand...

Meh, 8 DPO and nothing to speak of. I feel like I've had absolute pregnancy signs in previous cycles that all turned out to be BFNs, so I'm ignoring anything at this point. For the same reason that I'm not testing, I don't want false hope. 

You're right. We have grown up. LOL


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit, im so sorry if its af but ur chart shows spotting so hopefully its ib!

Puma! how come ur chart is so rocky? do u temp orally? maybe u sleep ur mouth open?


Im CD14 today, this mornings opk was negative, really faint line. I may get the positive tonight tho since my temp dipped today, im guessing ovulation is happening today or tomorrow. Got some cramps this morning too:coffee:

10 months of trying i never ovulated on a weekend! would be so nice if i did, i would BD as soon as i get ovulation pain lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden! The spotting keeps starting and stopping. But with my temp drops think AF is coming. Due to start tomorrow!

I'm thinking that the spotting may be due to low progesterone, so going to see if I can get that checked.

I hope you O soon Golden! And smart choice puma on holding out on testing!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden , weekend ovulation is the best set up !!!!

Unless DH is away or something. But it gives you plenty of time to babyMake

Good luck ! Hope it happens soon and clomid makes a BFP!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Golden! The spotting keeps starting and stopping. But with my temp drops think AF is coming. Due to start tomorrow!
> 
> I'm thinking that the spotting may be due to low progesterone, so going to see if I can get that checked.
> 
> I hope you O soon Golden! And smart choice puma on holding out on testing!

yea ur avg temp after ovulation is low so i suspect progesterone too, get it checked for sure.


----------



## puma1986

Golden: Good question! Sometimes I do when I'm stuffed up and can't breathe. The last 3 days seem a bit better. This is my first month temping so hopefully I get better lol

Belle: my fingers are still crossed firmly for you lady!!!!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm often a mouth breather as well at night. Close your mouth and let your tongue fill it for about 15 seconds before temping. Seems to help :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I was temping orally before too but my charts were looking crazy cuz i sleep my mouth open sometimes. Im temping vaginally now, even tho it grosses DH out and u have to clean the thermometer everyday. 

Green, ur chart is looking good! i dont wanna jinx it tho


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you! I think I have an 11 day LP, but since I'm still only 3 months off BCP, it could still be changing. Due to start AF Tues/Wed.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Green! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I would have tested by now lol good for you! waiting af and not wasting tests:coffee:

We wanna test on my bday to see if we got a present hehe but it seems like im gonna ovulate late and June 8 will be too early to test.


----------



## greenarcher

Haha oh no, I've tested, 8 and 9 DPO (today). I've held off on using a FRER, just wondfos :)

Aww I love the birthday testing idea! You should test anyways juuuust in case ;)


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> Haha oh no, I've tested, 8 and 9 DPO (today). I've held off on using a FRER, just wondfos :)
> 
> Aww I love the birthday testing idea! You should test anyways juuuust in case ;)

oh u tested! did u get any faint lines? 8-9dpo s still early because ur temp went higher today which means implantation might happened yesterday:happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Nada lines, and no cramping, no IB, or other symptoms either! I've got a thread in the preg test gallery sub.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2393696-8dpo-testing-until-af-bfp.html


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you Belle! How does FF tell you if your chart is triphasic? I don't have VIP, so if you need it, let me know :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> Thank you Belle! How does FF tell you if your chart is triphasic? I don't have VIP, so if you need it, let me know :)

FF VIP tells if its triphasic and what are ur chances and bla bla, i dont think its worth paying. 

If ur temp stays high like today for 2-3days, ur chart will be considered triphasic too.


----------



## TJ Islander

Good all round guys!

I agree abt the growing up part..lol.. i only obsess evrey now and again. most times i dont even remember ttc.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually dont like this kinda stuff but this was pretty cool, at least it guessed my baby obsession lol 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugac...ow-your-mind?utm_term=.gkYQXVkYMK#.ndA3WM0z9p

try try!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green you can tell on your own chart if it's triphasic, if it's been at least 7 days into your LP and you see a temp shift that is higher than your previous 6 temps and it's sustained for the next 3+ temps then it's triphasic.

Don't buy FF unless they offer you a discount. I only got it because they offered a year for $24. But you definitely don't need it!


----------



## greenarcher

That's a pretty good deal! Good to know. 

I'm also not giving up hope for you, belle. I've been scouring the symptom thread, and a few women have had temp drops before bfp. Not out until you get full flow.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> I usually dont like this kinda stuff but this was pretty cool, at least it guessed my baby obsession lol
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugac...ow-your-mind?utm_term=.gkYQXVkYMK#.ndA3WM0z9p
> 
> try try!

This was kind of interesting !......odd , but interesting !

Some of the generalizations were accurate. Some were kinda off but not far. 
Fun !

I also just watched more live pregnancy tests on YouTube. Don't know why I'm torturing myself. 

Ordering OPKs again for next cycle is this one is a bust. Ehhh

Also went to Florida and got back today. After visiting my niece for her 1st bday party ! Made me want my own baby even more. And everyone kept asking when it was my turn...so annoying.


----------



## BusyMom82

You'd think having 3 kids I would be able to tell if I was prego or not but its too early to test and I'm totally clueless.... Can anyone give me any opinions? Have you ever just thought or had an intuition? I wasn't paying attention to my calendar and we BD once on my fertile days. Generally he's pretty good about timing the pullout (tmi sorry) but this time 2dpo I seriously started feeling not so great. Here's a list of what I've experienced daily since then. I am currently 9dpo

Symptoms (may be tmi)

Discharge (white creamy)
Nausea
Gagging
Itchy breasts
Abdominal flutters
Decreased appetite and food aversions
Runny nose
Slight cramping 
Tastebuds totally off
Smells are bothering me
My three kids are all on their worst behavior lately
I'm terribly moody
Sharp small pains in breasts

Anybody want to play the guessing game with me as I wait for AF?


----------



## BabyC4Me

BusyMom82 said:


> You'd think having 3 kids I would be able to tell if I was prego or not but its too early to test and I'm totally clueless.... Can anyone give me any opinions? Have you ever just thought or had an intuition? I wasn't paying attention to my calendar and we BD once on my fertile days. Generally he's pretty good about timing the pullout (tmi sorry) but this time 2dpo I seriously started feeling not so great. Here's a list of what I've experienced daily since then. I am currently 9dpo
> 
> Symptoms (may be tmi)
> 
> Discharge (white creamy)
> Nausea
> Gagging
> Itchy breasts
> Abdominal flutters
> Decreased appetite and food aversions
> Runny nose
> Slight cramping
> Tastebuds totally off
> Smells are bothering me
> My three kids are all on their worst behavior lately
> I'm terribly moody
> Sharp small pains in breasts
> 
> Anybody want to play the guessing game with me as I wait for AF?

Hey there !!!! 

Just a quick question. ....are you trying NOT to get pregnant by using the pullout method ?


----------



## BusyMom82

No we are happy either way we just weren't officially trying


----------



## BabyC4Me

BusyMom82 said:


> No we are happy either way we just weren't officially trying

Your symptoms sound promising !!!!!!

A lot going on ! Which can be a great sign. Did you have these symptoms before with the other kids ?

Were you NTNP for your previous pregnancies ?


----------



## puma1986

BusyMom82 said:


> You'd think having 3 kids I would be able to tell if I was prego or not but its too early to test and I'm totally clueless.... Can anyone give me any opinions? Have you ever just thought or had an intuition? I wasn't paying attention to my calendar and we BD once on my fertile days. Generally he's pretty good about timing the pullout (tmi sorry) but this time 2dpo I seriously started feeling not so great. Here's a list of what I've experienced daily since then. I am currently 9dpo
> 
> Symptoms (may be tmi)
> 
> Discharge (white creamy)
> Nausea
> Gagging
> Itchy breasts
> Abdominal flutters
> Decreased appetite and food aversions
> Runny nose
> Slight cramping
> Tastebuds totally off
> Smells are bothering me
> My three kids are all on their worst behavior lately
> I'm terribly moody
> Sharp small pains in breasts
> 
> Anybody want to play the guessing game with me as I wait for AF?

Hi there. You must be new to our thread, I haven't seen you on here before. 
I sincerely doubt your three kids behavior has anything to do with you being pregnant. 

Discharge doesn't indicate pregnancy
Gagging and nausea could be a number of things
Abdominal flutters are also a sign of your corpus luteum producing estrogen to promote uterian thickening
Runny nose could be due to seasonal changes
Your terrible moodiness probably has something to do with your three kids misbehaving, and if this is the case, it sounds to me like you should spend less time symptom checking on online forums and more time talking with and teaching your children.

Other than that, there's always a chance, but its too early to say.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Thank you Belle! How does FF tell you if your chart is triphasic? I don't have VIP, so if you need it, let me know :)

I've been looking at triphastic charts recently! It is definitely interesting that triphastic charts do frequently result in a BFP :) :happydance:

I looked at your other thread and I saw a shadow! Squeee! :happydance:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> I usually dont like this kinda stuff but this was pretty cool, at least it guessed my baby obsession lol
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugac...ow-your-mind?utm_term=.gkYQXVkYMK#.ndA3WM0z9p
> 
> try try!


THIS IS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!

Thank you for sharing! I shared with my family as well :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Belle! How does FF tell you if your chart is triphasic? I don't have VIP, so if you need it, let me know :)
> 
> I've been looking at triphastic charts recently! It is definitely interesting that triphastic charts do frequently result in a BFP :) :happydance:
> 
> I looked at your other thread and I saw a shadow! Squeee! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's something like 80% end up BFP. I'm one of the poor souls who didn't, and my chart is no longer triphasic! Can't blame a girl for getting excited to see a triphasic shift though!

Thanks for keeping hope for me Green! AF due tomorrow. Still spotting, it's brighter red now so it's probably just a matter of time. 

Making some lifestyle/diet changes this month, so hopefully that will help things in the long run!


----------



## greenarcher

9 dpo is early busy mom. I would know, I'm there too. Like puma said, lots of reasons for those symptoms. It's too early to tell! Test in a few days and let us know.

Aaaaand trying to take my own advice, I am trying to talk myself out of using one of my 3 frers.


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Belle! How does FF tell you if your chart is triphasic? I don't have VIP, so if you need it, let me know :)
> 
> I've been looking at triphastic charts recently! It is definitely interesting that triphastic charts do frequently result in a BFP :) :happydance:
> 
> I looked at your other thread and I saw a shadow! Squeee! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's something like 80% end up BFP. I'm one of the poor souls who didn't, and my chart is no longer triphasic! Can't blame a girl for getting excited to see a triphasic shift though!
> 
> Thanks for keeping hope for me Green! AF due tomorrow. Still spotting, it's brighter red now so it's probably just a matter of time.
> 
> Making some lifestyle/diet changes this month, so hopefully that will help things in the long run!Click to expand...

According to FF, it's more like 15% of women who are pregnant get a triphasic chart, and 6% of women get one that aren't pregnant. So it's like you're 3 times more likely to be pregnant than not. Something like that... I looked it up earlier today :p


----------



## greenarcher

My memory is bad. Here's the link :p https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-Pattern-and-Pregnancy.html


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green thanks for that link! I think the 12% is the number of pregnancy charts that showed a triphasic pattern over all, not the number of triphasic charts that were BFP. They left that stat out! At least that's how I understood it!

When I do a keyword search of all the charts on FF about 80% of triphasic charts showed BFP. Not that, that is an unbiased sample :)

Golden I love that cube game! I used to do that as a party trick all the time lol... once a dorky psych student always a dorky psych student :p it was neat to do it for myself again though and think about how my answers have changed!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Hey green thanks for that link! I think the 12% is the number of pregnancy charts that showed a triphasic pattern over all, not the number of triphasic charts that were BFP. They left that stat out! At least that's how I understood it!
> 
> When I do a keyword search of all the charts on FF about 80% of triphasic charts showed BFP. Not that, that is an unbiased sample :)
> 
> Golden I love that cube game! I used to do that as a party trick all the time lol... once a dorky psych student always a dorky psych student :p it was neat to do it for myself again though and think about how my answers have changed!

'
Do you have a psych degree Belle?!


----------



## BelleNuit

I do puma!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> I do puma!

You're my new hero <3 

I'm a psych student at Arizona State University (Online Program) until I'm done with my duty assignment in PA then I'll be moving to Arizona to work on my masters. (late start on education, I know, being 29 and all - but I'll be done in about a year and a half) =)

How awesome. What do you do now?


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> I do puma!
> 
> You're my new hero <3
> 
> I'm a psych student at Arizona State University (Online Program) until I'm done with my duty assignment in PA then I'll be moving to Arizona to work on my masters. (late start on education, I know, being 29 and all - but I'll be done in about a year and a half) =)
> 
> How awesome. What do you do now?Click to expand...

That's awesome puma! What do you want to do your masters in? It's never too late for school! And better to pursue psych a little later in life, as you have more life experience to add context to the theory you are studying!

I ended up doing a master's in Occupational Therapy after, hence my "unstoppable OT-Rex" picture! It cracks me up every time I look at it, haha


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> I do puma!
> 
> You're my new hero <3
> 
> I'm a psych student at Arizona State University (Online Program) until I'm done with my duty assignment in PA then I'll be moving to Arizona to work on my masters. (late start on education, I know, being 29 and all - but I'll be done in about a year and a half) =)
> 
> How awesome. What do you do now?Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome puma! What do you want to do your masters in? It's never too late for school! And better to pursue psych a little later in life, as you have more life experience to add context to the theory you are studying!
> 
> I ended up doing a master's in Occupational Therapy after, hence my "unstoppable OT-Rex" picture! It cracks me up every time I look at it, hahaClick to expand...

AH-HA! I love it. I think OT is actually a really great field to go into and your ability to directly influence and help to improves others lives is great. I really admire OT and the patience and care they exhibit towards their patients/clients :)

I actually plan to get my masters in psychology. I'm most interested in abnormal psychology, developmental psychology, and neuroscience. I'm hoping that I can narrow down these focuses within the next year an a half. =)


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> AH-HA! I love it. I think OT is actually a really great field to go into and your ability to directly influence and help to improves others lives is great. I really admire OT and the patience and care they exhibit towards their patients/clients :)
> 
> I actually plan to get my masters in psychology. I'm most interested in abnormal psychology, developmental psychology, and neuroscience. I'm hoping that I can narrow down these focuses within the next year an a half. =)

You're so sweet :) OT gave me a lot of options! I now work as a mental health OT with kids and teens, so the psych background is perfect. But I can also work in a mental health therapist role doing more traditional psych-related work. I ended up working in adult group psychotherapy for awhile and found that really interesting too!

Your 3 interests line up pretty closely with my own and are quite related to my work! Are you wanting to go into research or clinical?


----------



## BelleNuit

Well my temp actually recovered a little this morning. Bizarre because AF due today and usually it falls more. Maybe it's environmental? Still spotting, AF usually starts later in the afternoon, so if it's not here by 5ish, then somethings up!


----------



## greenarcher

interesting.... how odd  keep us posted!


----------



## TJ Islander

he guys, all those terms like "triphasic" are way over my head:haha: 
i dont temp or anything like that lol

anyway, i saw someone post this on FB. its very touching

https://www.littlethings.com/dan-le...e=nia&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=babies


----------



## TJ Islander

my cube test was so accurate. i imagined a small wooden cube on the ground with a wooden ladder behind it. a wild horse with lots of flowers. storm on the horizon:cry:


----------



## greenarcher

Aww that's awesome. what a great post


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> AH-HA! I love it. I think OT is actually a really great field to go into and your ability to directly influence and help to improves others lives is great. I really admire OT and the patience and care they exhibit towards their patients/clients :)
> 
> I actually plan to get my masters in psychology. I'm most interested in abnormal psychology, developmental psychology, and neuroscience. I'm hoping that I can narrow down these focuses within the next year an a half. =)
> 
> You're so sweet :) OT gave me a lot of options! I now work as a mental health OT with kids and teens, so the psych background is perfect. But I can also work in a mental health therapist role doing more traditional psych-related work. I ended up working in adult group psychotherapy for awhile and found that really interesting too!
> 
> Your 3 interests line up pretty closely with my own and are quite related to my work! Are you wanting to go into research or clinical?Click to expand...

Clinical, definitely! I'm not as interested in doing the research. Just learning from others research =) I might consider OT because of the flexibility it provides, like you mentioned :)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well my temp actually recovered a little this morning. Bizarre because AF due today and usually it falls more. Maybe it's environmental? Still spotting, AF usually starts later in the afternoon, so if it's not here by 5ish, then somethings up!

Oh man! This really confuses me! You've been spotting for a while, too! Please please give us updates!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Woa by the time i wake up you guys have 3 pages of chitchat! 

Now i got curious what did everybody study or studying? Puma and Belle are psychs and Babycme is teacher right? how about rest??:coffee:

Bell u have been spotting and no af, im really hopeful right now that u gonna get bfp soon sista:hugs:

I got positive opk yesterday and today, not sure if i ovulated yesterday or happening today but i got no ewcm, just watery close to dry:cry: oh well i have been using preseed and hopefully i can get DH to bd tonight and tomorrow! he was already given up yesterday hehehe i was like if we dont BD no food for you for a week :growlmad:

We have some Viagra that he got to try for fun, maybe i should put some to his drink tonight and tom hehehhehe look what ttc has done to me?!! im planning on raping DH with drugs:blush:


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Woa by the time i wake up you guys have 3 pages of chitchat!
> 
> Now i got curious what did everybody study or studying? Puma and Belle are psychs and Babycme is teacher right? how about rest??:coffee:
> 
> Bell u have been spotting and no af, im really hopeful right now that u gonna get bfp soon sista:hugs:
> 
> I got positive opk yesterday and today, not sure if i ovulated yesterday or happening today but i got no ewcm, just watery close to dry:cry: oh well i have been using preseed and hopefully i can get DH to bd tonight and tomorrow! he was already given up yesterday hehehe i was like if we dont BD no food for you for a week :growlmad:
> 
> We have some Viagra that he got to try for fun, maybe i should put some to his drink tonight and tom hehehhehe look what ttc has done to me?!! im planning on raping DH with drugs:blush:

hahahhaa that sooo funny!!!!
during my fertile time i kept waking my DH up early morning for sex. i just fondle him til he woke up. we normally do it at nights but bc he had to come in late nights during that week. 
anyway, the day after i ovulated, he was like are u gonna rape me again tomorrow morning :blush: i felt so shamed man. i told him no:blush:

LOL the things i do....i have to take the initiative on this cuz otherwise he sleeps and then when ovulation passes he starts coming after me. by that time i cant even bother to have sex. all im thinking abt is what is my egg doing now..:blush:


----------



## TJ Islander

i've always considered myself an amateur psychologist ..lol i like to psychoanalyse people. i studied geography and geology at university. im a geologist working for the govt. i taught geography for 4 months right out of uni.

i wanted to do my masters in new brunswick, canada but it didnt work out. funding issues. i might just do it part time here but im not motivated.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> i've always considered myself an amateur psychologist ..lol i like to psychoanalyse people. i studied geography and geology at university. im a geologist working for the govt. i taught geography for 4 months right out of uni.
> 
> i wanted to do my masters in new brunswick, canada but it didnt work out. funding issues. i might just do it part time here but im not motivated.

oh cool, i took one geology class i uni as elective and all we did was licking rocks hahaha


----------



## GoldenRatio

I studied for really long time because i didnt know what i want:blush:, i did pre-med and one year med school then didnt like it at all , switched to math. Got my Bsc in Math and thought math classes at uni for a semester , but didnt like that either hehe then studied architecture and currently im unregistered architect. Gotta do masters do be registered but i dont wanna study anymore:cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ Islander said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Woa by the time i wake up you guys have 3 pages of chitchat!
> 
> Now i got curious what did everybody study or studying? Puma and Belle are psychs and Babycme is teacher right? how about rest??:coffee:
> 
> Bell u have been spotting and no af, im really hopeful right now that u gonna get bfp soon sista:hugs:
> 
> I got positive opk yesterday and today, not sure if i ovulated yesterday or happening today but i got no ewcm, just watery close to dry:cry: oh well i have been using preseed and hopefully i can get DH to bd tonight and tomorrow! he was already given up yesterday hehehe i was like if we dont BD no food for you for a week :growlmad:
> 
> We have some Viagra that he got to try for fun, maybe i should put some to his drink tonight and tom hehehhehe look what ttc has done to me?!! im planning on raping DH with drugs:blush:
> 
> hahahhaa that sooo funny!!!!
> during my fertile time i kept waking my DH up early morning for sex. i just fondle him til he woke up. we normally do it at nights but bc he had to come in late nights during that week.
> anyway, the day after i ovulated, he was like are u gonna rape me again tomorrow morning :blush: i felt so shamed man. i told him no:blush:
> 
> LOL the things i do....i have to take the initiative on this cuz otherwise he sleeps and then when ovulation passes he starts coming after me. by that time i cant even bother to have sex. all im thinking abt is what is my egg doing now..:blush:Click to expand...

I totally do this too! Don't feel bad!

Well AF arrived, so I'm officially out!


----------



## greenarcher

Dammit! Sorry to hear Belle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green! I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Noooooo! I really thought ur chart would end up being bfp. 

Its okey hun, at least u can clearly see there is ovulation:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden! I really thought this was my month too!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden, I am a Behavior Interventionist with highschool students, But in the past I have worked as a case manager for youth and their families. 

I have my Undergrad degree in Community Health and my Masters in Public Health.

Its simliar to counseling, but we study how to PREVENT unhealthy behaviors before they cause illness or an unfortunate cycle for people and their kids. 

I love it!


---Sorry to hear about AF for you Belle!!!!! Stay positive, and enjoy that wine


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, please help me figure out how to make DH less negative. He seems to live by the code, if you don't have something critical/sarcastic to say, don't say anything at all. 

He knows its a problem, but it really really gets me down some days. I don't want our kids to grow up in a negative environment.


----------



## BabyC4Me

What are his comments usually related to ? Do they happen at certain times of the day/week/month ?

Sometimes ppl are so afraid to let positive thoughts in , that they convert them all with negative /self destructive ideas. 


Does this effect his TTC attitude. ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg my DH is opposite Green, he makes fun of everything! he is constantly singing or shoots out sayings from his scifi movies/shows :growlmad: and acts like 5yrs old 99 percent of the time. Thats why my sex drive is low all the time because we can never get into sexy romantic mood :dohh:

Why cant we have the happy medium :dohh: BabyC help us


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAHAHAAH! 

Golden. Trust me. I don't have all the answers. But can say that ppl are creatures of habit AND they feed off their environment. If you girls aren't telling them they need to change. Then they WONT. 

You have to put it into the atmosphere. Express how you want to see them evolve and give them that responsibility to work on 

It will get better. Just not immediately and not on your time lol m
That's the struggle we all face as women. Gotta let go and let men figure it out


----------



## puma1986

Ladies, take this from me....I became a single mother because of this. 

If you have any annoyances or issues with your significant other - you need to fix them NOW. I'm not kidding about this. Your entire outlook on life is going to change when that baby arrives and the things that annoy you a little now - are going to be the things that are going to make you feel trapped and miserable once your baby has arrived. 

Sometimes it just takes taking your DH to side and being like "I love your goofy attitude and the fact that you have such a positive outlook on life, but if you're going to be our baby's father, then I need to see that you have a serious side, too. This means a lot of me, because it's going to take two grounded people to raise a child" or "I need you to be a bit more optimistic. I need you to commit to this. There are going to be days where we need to lift eachother up - days where neither of us has slept for weeks, days in which you're going to realize it's possible to function while sleeping. I want to work with you on developing a more positive attitude because IIIIII need this. We need this. And our baby does, too".

Seriously - if there are any unresolved issues, make sure you work them out now because when you're going through post pardum depression - when you don't feel fantastic about the current state of your body - and when you're so tired you're begging for mini naps throughout the day - you need to know that your DH is going to stand strong with you. Those are fights you won't be able to fight because you HAVE TO put that energy into your newborn baby. 

I left my boyfriend at the time only 2 months into the pregnancy because my "drinking buddy" was more concerned about getting trashed with other hot girls then attending an ultrasound with me. This was 9 years ago. I don't drink anymore and I spend my evenings reading books, studying, or spending my days hiking and camping. I'm not that person. And having a child is a bigger commitment than getting married. 

Think about that. 

I love you all and I'm so sorry that AF arrived Belle! As I've said many times... your body is waiting for the absolutely most perfect egg and spermie! <3



***EDIT - My mom was the only one in the delivery room with me holding my hand when I got my C-Section. Raising my son from infancy on my own until I met my Husband four years ago was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I was working full time, school part time, and struggling to keep the electricity turned off. BUT.... I raised my son without an alcoholic father - and I became one hell of a strong woman for that. So... this is the only reason I feel so passionately about making sure issues are resolved first :) <3


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> Ladies, take this from me....I became a single mother because of this.
> 
> If you have any annoyances or issues with your significant other - you need to fix them NOW. I'm not kidding about this. Your entire outlook on life is going to change when that baby arrives and the things that annoy you a little now - are going to be the things that are going to make you feel trapped and miserable once your baby has arrived.
> 
> Sometimes it just takes taking your DH to side and being like "I love your goofy attitude and the fact that you have such a positive outlook on life, but if you're going to be our baby's father, then I need to see that you have a serious side, too. This means a lot of me, because it's going to take two grounded people to raise a child" or "I need you to be a bit more optimistic. I need you to commit to this. There are going to be days where we need to lift eachother up - days where neither of us has slept for weeks, days in which you're going to realize it's possible to function while sleeping. I want to work with you on developing a more positive attitude because IIIIII need this. We need this. And our baby does, too".
> 
> Seriously - if there are any unresolved issues, make sure you work them out now because when you're going through post pardum depression - when you don't feel fantastic about the current state of your body - and when you're so tired you're begging for mini naps throughout the day - you need to know that your DH is going to stand strong with you. Those are fights you won't be able to fight because you HAVE TO put that energy into your newborn baby.
> 
> I left my boyfriend at the time only 2 months into the pregnancy because my "drinking buddy" was more concerned about getting trashed with other hot girls then attending an ultrasound with me. This was 9 years ago. I don't drink anymore and I spend my evenings reading books, studying, or spending my days hiking and camping. I'm not that person. And having a child is a bigger commitment than getting married.
> 
> Think about that.
> 
> I love you all and I'm so sorry that AF arrived Belle! As I've said many times... your body is waiting for the absolutely most perfect egg and spermie! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT - My mom was the only one in the delivery room with me holding my hand when I got my C-Section. Raising my son from infancy on my own until I met my Husband four years ago was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I was working full time, school part time, and struggling to keep the electricity turned off. BUT.... I raised my son without an alcoholic father - and I became one hell of a strong woman for that. So... this is the only reason I feel so passionately about making sure issues are resolved first :) <3

WoW Puma, brought tears to my eyes. You are a strong no nonsense woman. i will definantely take some of your advice. we can all work to make our relationships better. everything you said is so true:hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

Seriously, Puma. You rock. Thank you. I'm going to take this advice.


----------



## puma1986

Awe thanks guys. I am glad that I am able to offer a bit of advice. I just genuinely care and I don't want to see any of you go through the pain and hardship I went through. <3 Life experiences, while incredible lessons, should not have to be endured by all if you learn from others mistakes ;) ***I am now extraordinarily happy and feel very blessed to have the life I do, but I'll be damned if I didn't take the longest and most difficult path to get here! HAHAHA


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks puma, great advice. I definitely wouldn't rush into having kids right after marriage if I didn't think my hubby s ready but he s definitely the joker. 

I stress about everything n I can never sit down but DH loves being lazy and enjoy life. I'm trying to change him n he is trying to change me lol donno how we will end up :happydance:

Does the baby daddy on board still or never seen him after u left?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh puma thank you for that note! DH and I are working out a number of things. In some ways I think it's been good that it's taken us awhile


----------



## puma1986

No Golden, he hasn't. My Husband now has adopted my son and my son has called him daddy since he was 4 =)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh puma thank you for that note! DH and I are working out a number of things. In some ways I think it's been good that it's taken us awhile

Absolutely! <3 I agree with this 100% :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> No Golden, he hasn't. My Husband now has adopted my son and my son has called him daddy since he was 4 =)

That's crazy how he knows that he has a son somewhere but doesn't wanna be part of his life:( That's what my dad did too, he sent us money but didn't see him much. Now he has a year old son and told us that he loves him the most and he never felt the same love towards us.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm having a tough time of it. 6 cycles of nothing, 7 if you count my anovulatory cycle and 8 if you count the one that we didn't try didn't prevent. 

I can't believe I'm on the other side of half a year. I worry that if it was going to happen that it would have by now :( 

I remember when we first started how convinced I was it would happen the first month, then it was three months, I was certain it would happen by then, then I thought "surely by the 6th cycle it will happen" 

And Nothing. Ever. Happens.

I just needed to get that out of my system. I don't know how I'll ever get enough energy to try again another month. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> I'm having a tough time of it. 6 cycles of nothing, 7 if you count my anovulatory cycle and 8 if you count the one that we didn't try didn't prevent.
> 
> I can't believe I'm on the other side of half a year. I worry that if it was going to happen that it would have by now :(
> 
> I remember when we first started how convinced I was it would happen the first month, then it was three months, I was certain it would happen by then, then I thought "surely by the 6th cycle it will happen"
> 
> And Nothing. Ever. Happens.
> 
> I just needed to get that out of my system. I don't know how I'll ever get enough energy to try again another month.
> 
> Thanks for reading

Hun don't u worry, it will only happen when it's meant to be. I felt the same after trying for 6 months and every time I got af, I was like who has energy to try again but you will be surprised how energetic u get once u see the positive opk! 

Doctors won't even consider you infertile unless u try over a year. Even then they will just do tests to check what's up but won't give u fertility meds until u try for year and half. 

I love to control my life so right after a month of trying I went to endo because I was suspecting hormonal inbalance. I lied to my doctor about how long that we were trying so he took me seriously. 

I'm not saying go to doctor and lie but if you would like to have some answers then go for it! 

But remember we are all here with you and trust me getting pregnant is not easy like it sounds like. U got 25percent chance every month.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden, it's good to know I'm not alone in this! CD 1 is always a tough one! Luckily hubby understands and got some wine and cheese for me. 

I don't necessarily want to get fertility meds right now, but I do suspect that there is some sort of hormonal imbalance. I'm just feeling overwhelmed about how to go to the doctor. I don't have a family doc so it will mean going to a medicentre walk-in clinic and trying to convince someone to take me seriously. I'm thinking about saying that we started ntnp the month we got married which is July so that it sounds like it's been a year. I'm worried about pcos as I have a family history. I Ov most months but there was 1 month I didn't and 1 month that was questionable.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I went to walk in clinic and ask the doctor to refer me to endo because of acne and hair loss. Then when I got to endo, I mentioned fertility and he checked all my hormones and concluded that I got pcos. 

No ovulation doesn't mean pcos for sure, I read lots about pcos so let me see if you could hav pcos or not.

Do you hav acne around the chin area
Irregular cycles? 
Short af?
Facial hair? 
Thin hair or hair loss?
Overweight?
Hard time losing weight? 
Do you get long LH surges? 
Do you get clear opks or always faint line? 
Af is painful?


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you hav acne around the chin area - always usually before AF and before ov
Irregular cycles? - not usually
Short af? -3 to 4 days long not counting the 2-3 days of spotting before and a day of spotting after
Facial hair? - none out of the ordinary
Thin hair or hair loss?- no
Overweight?- no although I have gained some weight this winter but likely due to poor diet
Hard time losing weight? - no
Do you get long LH surges? Longest was 3 days, but 2 days is more typical
Do you get clear opks or always faint line? Always a clear opk
Af is painful? - very painful cramps when AF starts, I have had to miss work on occasion because of it


I get very severe mood swings before AF and have wondered if it is PMDD, I'm not sure if that is something that is related to pcos or not?


----------



## GoldenRatio

No Hun you definitely don't hav pcos, I'm 99percent sure. 

Being moody and bitchy is a common thing before AF, probably not pmdd

If there s a problem I would suspect blocked tubes or DH fertility problems, but not pcos or endo


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden! That makes me feel better!


----------



## TJ Islander

Keep the faith guys. remember concieving is sometimes luck. like a roll of the dice. i didnt know much abt ttc when i first started and was shocked whe i didnt get pregnant the first try. i thought that was how it work: no sex during ovulation=pregnancy. i tried the second month, nothing. thats when i started googling. i thought i knew much about the reproductive system based on mastering it up to 6th form (grade 13) in high sch. oh was i wrong. 

now im trying to stay calm and optimistic. im a religious person so i try to pray and accept God's will. 

its very sad sometimes..my neighbour has a 6mnth old and she is always pawning him off to someone. the boy is always crying bc he is not familiar with her. she doesnt walk him etc. i say to myself i could do a better job:cry:

anyway,try to keep positive as much as possible.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ i didnt even know ovulation happens just one day lol i thought we could get pregnant anytime! Also i would get mid cycle pain before and i thought it was bladder infection that im getting every cycle , not ovulation pain. Oh and i went to doc several times because of excessive cm! 

We didnt know anything ha :coffee:

Anyways i think i ovulated on CD14 but yesterday CD15 i was in major pain! I thought i developed a cyst and cyst burst. Around my ovaries, it was super sore. Sore to laugh or poop/pee even:blush: Then we had to BD one last time and that was so painful too! like he was pounding on a really bruised spot. I started crying because he was taking his sweet time, but thankfully my tears didnt turn him off and we made it! That was the session finale for sure. :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

That sounds so uncomfortable Golden! Glad you still managed to get BDing in!

When I first started ttc I knew about basic reproductive processes and that you are only fertile for about a week, but I definitely had unrealistic expectations for how long I thought it would take! I thought for sure the 1st month!

I've been looking into the effect that chronic stress has on progesterone and I think that might be part of my problem. Going to go to walk in clinic tonight and see if they will do anything!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Its so funny looking back at all those health classes and the teachers putting the fear into every teenage girls head that "It only takes one time!!!! Dont forget your pills or condoms!!!! you're gonna get preggo when you are 18 when you lose your virginity!"


NOT! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

false false false false andddddddd FALSE!

Im sure if I would have never used BC, I still wouldnt be preggo and just having all the unprotected sex i wanted!

WHY is it taking so long!!! BUT like Tj said...... sometimes its luck and its timing.
or like Puma said.....our babies are waiting on the right Birthday!!!!

AFM----> Im on CD21....period due in 7 DAYS!!!!!!! Mexico is right around the corner....fingers crossed but im not hopeful since we only BDed twice during the fertile week....BUT according to the blogs...alot of women dont get the timing right and it still happens!

watever...where is everyone else in the TTW>? :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Once is all you need! I hope you get your bfp in Mexico! What a great surprise that would be!

I'm sitting at the doctor's office, waiting to get in. Feeling nervous.


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Once is all you need! I hope you get your bfp in Mexico! What a great surprise that would be!
> 
> I'm sitting at the doctor's office, waiting to get in. Feeling nervous.


Keep us posted hun!!!!!

<3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle keep us posted!

Im 2dpo today and feeling sick already. Clomid is not easy to handle ha:dohh:


----------



## greenarcher

What a lovely temp jump, golden! Sorry you're not feeling well.

Don't be nervous Belle. What are you worried about?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden what are you feeling at 2dpo??


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Golden! Sorry the clomid is tough to tolerate!

The doc was really good actually. Said stress may be the culprit, but he's running the full screen of hormone and endocrine blood tests.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Green, i was worried that it wouldnt go up. Ur temp is going up too!

Babycme, i hav chills but my face is hot red. Got sore lower abdominal area and my body is aching everywhere especially stomach/boobs/back. Its like beginning of a nasty cold. 

Belle, im glad he is running tests then we will know whats up. But i still believe that he wont be able to find anything wrong with ur hormones. I smell a pcos from million miles away :smug:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks Green, i was worried that it wouldnt go up. Ur temp is going up too!
> 
> Babycme, i hav chills but my face is hot red. Got sore lower abdominal area and my body is aching everywhere especially stomach/boobs/back. Its like beginning of a nasty cold.
> 
> Belle, im glad he is running tests then we will know whats up. But i still believe that he wont be able to find anything wrong with ur hormones. I smell a pcos from million miles away :smug:

Are those symptoms expected at this phase in the cycle?


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea apparently clomid can cause lots of side effects at any stage, but they say dont symptom spot because clomid mimics early pregnancy symptoms. So no getting excited over symptoms for me. 

Lets say i get bfp this cycle, Af is due June 14. What are the chances of me holding bfp a secret until fathers day to tell DH? :blush: will be so hard ha...


----------



## BabyC4Me

It would DEF he hard to hold that secret in BUT it would be soooooooooo worth it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i dont think i can keep it a secret, because if i dont drink or smoke he will understand that something is up. I have my bday dinner party on june 11th and couple days before we hav an other party to go to, so he will be like why arent u drinking. 

hahahha look at me already making plans about my non existent bfp lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

Plans are okay! Especially for us Type A , life schedulers. 

Without plans ....my life would fall apart !


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh man I totally spaced that fathers day was coming up! I still won't know at that point, will only be half way through the tww!

Thanks Golden! I'm definitely hoping nothing's wrong with hormones! Got the blood tests done today as he didn't specify whether to wait or not. Will give a baseline at least. I expect I'll hear something in about a week.


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Oh man I totally spaced that fathers day was coming up! I still won't know at that point, will only be half way through the tww!
> 
> Thanks Golden! I'm definitely hoping nothing's wrong with hormones! Got the blood tests done today as he didn't specify whether to wait or not. Will give a baseline at least. I expect I'll hear something in about a week.

More waiting ! That's all we can do. Wait wait wait !

I can feel a BFP happening this month .....one of us will get it. More than one hopefully!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I like your positivity BabyC! 

I'm feeling better that I at least got some blood work done! I'm hoping it will come out clear, and that by making some healthy lifestyle changes that we'll get lucky sometime this summer!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle it usually take 3-4days for results, so ur doctor will see you probably text week. 

Where is Puma? she should be testing soon ha


----------



## BabyC4Me

https://gpowderandlead.blogspot.com/2013/02/ttc-she-said-what.html?m=1


This is funny !


----------



## GoldenRatio

just creeped on puma's chart she is 10dpo

So its Green, Puma, Babycme, TJ, then me


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya if I haven't heard anything next week I'll call to follow-up. I like to get printouts of all my lab work.... I'm so type A lol. That's probably my biggest problem 

So curious to see how everyone tests this month! One of us is bound to get that BFP soon!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I can't believe we are on page 95 of this thread. When I created it in March I never knew it was going to spark so much great convo and amazing TTC companionship ! 

We rock girls ! 

Keep it up  one day all of us will be OFF this thread and can start a Week by week pregnancy update thread for our little squishy beans !


----------



## BelleNuit

We are a chatty bunch! I haven't even looked at other sections of the forum yet! Saving those surprises for later lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

I know right ! 

I'm sure the Pregnancy forums are just as intense. If not worse !

But I'm looking forward to it ahah!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> just creeped on puma's chart she is 10dpo
> 
> So its Green, Puma, Babycme, TJ, then me

HHAHAHA how do you remember all these??!!! im at 6dpo. no symptoms. i did jogging yesterday and today after work. i hope im not shaking the hell out of Savannah/Micah...lol


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:
 

> I can't believe we are on page 95 of this thread. When I created it in March I never knew it was going to spark so much great convo and amazing TTC companionship !
> 
> We rock girls !
> 
> Keep it up  one day all of us will be OFF this thread and can start a Week by week pregnancy update thread for our little squishy beans !

Listen man, ive not been on any other chat or thread since this. im happy here with you all.:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> just creeped on puma's chart she is 10dpo
> 
> So its Green, Puma, Babycme, TJ, then me
> 
> HHAHAHA how do you remember all these??!!! im at 6dpo. no symptoms. i did jogging yesterday and today after work. i hope im not shaking the hell out of Savannah/Micah...lolClick to expand...

Hahahha I like to keep track of everyone's cycles lol my cycle alone is not cutting it. 

Hahahhaha that's funny! Workout doesn't effect anything during tww


----------



## BelleNuit

I get worried that "special" workouts will mess things up during the tww sometimes, haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

One of my friend on here said that she was doing pole dancing everyday the month she got pregnant:rofl:

I do 3 times a week circuit training, and its intense. Especially core exercises will kill a baby for sure. I will stop going to my classes when i see bfp but during tww it should effect anything. 


Btw i have a hair cut appointment after work! Im nervous... I never cut my hair, its pass my butt and curly. So if i get 1 inch cut, it feel like 4 inches because of curls. Im afraid that im gonna be upset after the har cut:nope:


----------



## BabyC4Me

How much do you plan to cut off ?????

Hair cuts always change my mood too. I cut 4-5 inches off in January and I loved it. 

Why the change ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well i had jet black hair for 3-4yrs because DH said he loves it then i was like i just want my natural color back and stop coloring it every month. 

Before my wedding i changed my hair color to redish brown and i had to go to hair salon 3 times, 3x6hours long sessions with bleach! Because of all that abuse my hair feels thin now and my curls dont form ringlets anymore. Really damaged, long and limpy. 

Im planning to cut 2 inches only and some layers then keep going every two months for trim.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds lovely Golden!

I'm due for a haircut too, it's been almost a year... oops! My layers have mostly grown out by now so I could get them straightened out.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Do it! lets all get hair cuts:happydance:

Btw, TMI! DH said my vagjayjay was smelling like fish on CD15 during BD (nothing on CD14):sick: So i got him check it last night lol he said no smell.
So i wonder what was that about :blush::blush:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Do it! lets all get hair cuts:happydance:
> 
> Btw, TMI! DH said my vagjayjay was smelling like fish on CD15 during BD (nothing on CD14):sick: So i got him check it last night lol he said no smell.
> So i wonder what was that about :blush::blush:

Maybe it was the changing hormones during ovulation ? Or a pH imbalance ? 

Did you eat anything strange ? 

Usually when I drink a lot of water my downstairs smells more pleasant lol


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard tomatos can make you smell fishy ?


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh i had carrot/mango/ginger organic juice that day, that could cause it maybe. OR maybe from all the Bding.


----------



## OhHappyZ

That happened to me once when I first started ttc. It was because of him!! Blame him next time haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Someone was watching their little boy!! why would someone watch someone elses baby??

https://www.shareably.net/baby-moni...ce=SHRD&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=SHRD


----------



## BelleNuit

Some are just sick Golden!


----------



## BabyC4Me

OMG!!!! Thats extremely terrifying !!!!

That poor baby! I hope he isnt traumatized ! :-(


----------



## BabyC4Me

OhHappyZ said:


> That happened to me once when I first started ttc. It was because of him!! Blame him next time haha

OhHappyZ... where have you been????

where are you in your cycle!???

Hope all is well in Newlywed land!


----------



## puma1986

Hello everyone! I'm sorry for my absence! 

Belle: In regards to your earlier post, I am appreciative of the honesty in your frustration. It's difficult when you want something so badly. We are here for you <3

AFM, I'm now 11DPO. No tell tale signs except I'm still oddly having some EWCM and my nips have been so erect and sore FOR THREE DAYS STRAIGHT! Ladies - it was so embarrassing. I was wearing a sports bra today with little padding and was wearing a fairly tight t shirt and my nips were showing when I arrived to physical therapy. I had to go into the bathroom and take toilet paper and make little squares of it and put it into my bra to hide them! 

Having sore BBs is a totally normal pre AF symptom, but constantly erect nips are not. So yeah..... that's weird. I'm about 90% certain we didn't conceive though, so I raise my glass to AF's arrival!


----------



## BabyC4Me

ahahaha at the square tissue nipple protectors!!!!

the things us women do!

Puma i thought you had a good chance for BD around fertile window???

why are you doubtful?


----------



## greenarcher

Seriously! You've got great coverage, symptoms and everything! How have you not tested yet!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma I've heard ewcm can be a good sign! Hold off on testing if you can! Better to wait and get your answer all at once and know for sure!

I'm becoming pretty terrified that we won't ever conceive. I'm hoping my blood work comes back okay.


----------



## greenarcher

I am totally wishing I took that advice belle. I'm sick of shadowy negatives


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle, NEVER SAY NEVER!!! there are solutions to every situation!

Let us know how the results look...i plan to make an appt in august if we dont concieve by then.


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been following your testing thread green! I don't know how you do it! Its so much worse for me to see that bfn. I'm not going to test early again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks BabyC, I know there is still a decent chance it will happen sometime in the next 6 months. It just feels like most people have already conceived by this point. 

I'll definitely keep you updated about those results I'm hoping it's all okay. They won't call back if it's all normal. But I'll go in anyway because sometimes things are missed.


----------



## puma1986

Awe you girls are sweet. All my tests have been negative. Months I could have sworn I was pregnant I wasn't. My body is evil lol So I've been trying to not think much of her signs. GreenArcher I am right there with you! It totally sucks!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm right there with you puma! Every month I'm convinced that THIS IS IT!!! and it never is lol. The mind is a powerful thing


----------



## GoldenRatio

:sad2: why isnt my temp going up!!! DH has been putting AC on at night, can that effect i wonder. FF changed my ovulation date to CD15 because my temp was lower than yesterday. I swear temping is so stressful:cry:


----------



## greenarcher

That can totally affect it! Extra covers, a fan being on, so much can affect it. Take it with a grain of salt :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Golden I often get a two day temp rise like that and FF always shifts the cross hairs to the later day. Things are looking great on your chart so far!

I also notice things like room temperature can totally change my bbt! And unfortunately for me, DH likes to sleep with the window open, so my temps can fluctuate a lot just based on the weather outside!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ugh i know! he loves to open AC full on so he can hug the blanket:dohh:
Hopefully he will give up when he sees the bill lol

CD15 is the day i got bad cramps so im thinking that ff did the right thing by moving the cross over. 


Btw my hair cut turned out great, she only cut an inch and gave me nice layers:happydance: then i went to moms house for supper, her friend is 3 moths pregnant but she got hormone issues so i was suspecting pcos. She just got a big cyst removed 4 months ago then they went for vacation and when she got back, she was preggo. So yesterday she had full grown beard! im not kidding guys, i couldnt close my mouth and i couldnt spot staring at it. 
I couldnt resist and asked, how she got pregnant so quick after cyst removal and whats up with the beard! She said she took some hormone pills to get pregnant and those pills caused more hair growth on her face. Her doctor said until pregnancy ends, dont cut the hair because it will grow thicker:wacko: So she is gonna walk around with full grown beard for 6 more months!:wacko:


----------



## greenarcher

WTF?! I hope she doesn't have a customer service job... 

:I


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg can u imagine!

She had an office job but had to leave her job but her mc risk is too high. She is just chilling at home for now


----------



## greenarcher

Good grief! Why did she have to leave her DESK JOB?! I have a desk job, and I'd freak out if my doc said I needed to quit. What are her risk factors?


----------



## GoldenRatio

She didnt even wanna say what pill she took, im guessing clomid. OR she got ivf on her vacation. But her doc said bed rest required because of mc risk. She was bleeding at 5weeks. Thats all she told me even tho i asked million questions hehe

When you have mc risk, do u have to quit ur job? i thought u can take disability leave kinda thing, am i wrong?


----------



## greenarcher

Probably. I haven't looked into it. Good question!


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you guys think a 3 day period with fairly heavy flow is normal? I worry it's too short!

I'm always worrying, which is probably my biggest problem!


----------



## greenarcher

I think that's fine. Mine is usually 4 days of medium to light.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Do you guys think a 3 day period with fairly heavy flow is normal? I worry it's too short!
> 
> I'm always worrying, which is probably my biggest problem!

I think that's totally fine! =)


----------



## puma1986

I almost feel like having a beard would hurt your chance of conceiving even more than just not being on the fertility drug!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma! ur chart is looking good, have u tested?


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> I almost feel like having a beard would hurt your chance of conceiving even more than just not being on the fertility drug!

LOL okay that was funny


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! ur chart is looking good, have u tested?

I have! And BFNs across the board! I feel a bit cranky today and AF is due in two days.

Edit: I meant crampy but cranky works, too lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg im scared that someone with hormones issues and beard gonna come and get mad at us. Thats why i wanna clarify! i understand they cant avoid the hair growth but letting it grow is what bothered me. 

Anyways enuf with the beard lol 

Puma hopefully ur high temps will turn into bfp, somebody needs to get bfp:growlmad:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> omg im scared that someone with hormones issues and beard gonna come and get mad at us. Thats why i wanna clarify! i understand they cant avoid the hair growth but letting it grow is what bothered me.
> 
> Anyways enuf with the beard lol
> 
> Puma hopefully ur high temps will turn into bfp, somebody needs to get bfp:growlmad:

I feel like it's statistically improbable that NONE OF US have gotten a bfp yet!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I feel like a senior here, 10months! im so scared its gonna be 12 months and doctor gonna label me as infertile:cry: well im already taking clomid so who am i kidding lol im infertile:baby:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Let me catch up here. I wasn't getting the notifications !

Beard ----wtf tho. Like by full beard do you mean , 5 o clock shadow or ...wolf man?

Puma ! Two days until AF ...you might as well just hold off testing so u can build the hormone and have that YouTube video worthy strong blue/ pink line !

Golden- you are not infertile. A little boost/assistance ain't never hurt No body ! 
I also think it's so weird that after 2.5 months none of us have been successful 

It's only a matter of time !


----------



## GoldenRatio

It ain't shadow, it was more than what my husband can grow. Wolf manish lol I'm gonna take a pic next time I see her for u ladies. 

Just left gym and it was awful, got cramps n boob acne, could barely breath or do the exercises properly, even the trainer said what's p with u today. Let's hope it was a good sign


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yassss! Let's hope it's a good sign. 

I had a twinge / zinger in my
Left boob tonight. Very uncomfy. I'm about 9-10dpo.  maybe it's a sign !

Or I'm delusional and AF will come as soon as I land in Mexico lol


----------



## TJ Islander

i leave the chat for a few hrs and so many things happen..lol..

im kinda feeling a lil down but today is my friend's bday and a few of us going out to eat and probably club. 

i checked my cervix. i could barely reach it and i still have whitish gluish CM. ovia said pregnancy test in 4 days. i swore never to take another but now im so tempted. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

this is the most depressing part of the tww...when its coming down to the wire. im at cd22 and no symptoms


----------



## BabyC4Me

Do whatever you heart is telling you to do. 

If you wanna test. Then test. Or if you can wait it out. Then go for it. 

Don't beat yourself up either way you decide. 

I know you are a person of faith and if your mind is guiding you to let go and test then by all means. You are grown. And the stars are aligned. 

Do it ! 

But maybe the night out with the girls will take you mind off it ??


----------



## BelleNuit

I really think one of us will get a bfp soon. Let's support each other until we all get BFPs! 

AF is officially finished today, so now it's just the wait to O! Will probably start BDing at CD 8, as CD12 is the earliest that I O.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Good luck belle ! Fresh start to a new cycle always feels empowering !

Any new things you are going to try this month ?


----------



## BelleNuit

Changing my diet, exercising, cutting back on coffee and alcohol and thinking about trying soft cups


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wow. That's a lot !!!!!

I'm here for it  

Hopefully it at least puts you in a better mind set during the TWW knowing you changed some things about the process.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm already feeling better actually! I've basically done everything wrong for ttc up until now. Guess I kinda deserve for it to take longer as a result!


----------



## BabyC4Me

NO ONE deserves this torture !!!

im literally watching back to back " live pregnancy test " videos on youtube...not helping at all!!!!

going to a wine festival tomorrow with friends...tempted to test before hand just incase baby is growing ....i will be 10-11dpo tomorrow...

what do you think ??


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc you should test before u go if u gonna drink, it's not fair to drink and hurt ur baby, just because u promised not to test or bfns are heartbreaking


----------



## BabyC4Me

Okay golden !!!! I agree. Just peed in a cup and will test as soon as Hubbie leaves to take out the trash lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

And according to FRER( my least favorite brand after my false positive last month ) I am not preggo as of 645 am Saturday morning. 

Off to the wine festival I guess !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well at least you can drink in peace! Go and enjoy ur day hun


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry babyc! I really struggle with that too when it's coming to the end of the tww. It's one of the only reasons why I will test early


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH sold his car yesterday and I had to take my car to service this morning. They said service will take four hours!! Then we starting walking around like hobos, got cramps from walking and sun made me feel sick. Thankfully my friend picked us up after hour of walk


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope it's a good sign Golden! Your chart showed a nice temp jump!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I had some sangria last night so maybe that's why my temp went up a bit more than it should hav :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol, mine does that too!


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> And according to FRER( my least favorite brand after my false positive last month ) I am not preggo as of 645 am Saturday morning.
> 
> Off to the wine festival I guess !

Hey BaybyC u might still be preggo. its still early. go in moderation:thumbup:


----------



## puma1986

Well, AF arrived. Onto cycle 4 dangit.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no puma! So sorry! I'm hoping cycle 4 will be the one for you!! Really and truly it's about time one of us gets a BFP!

I was at a bridal shower yesterday and my friend who is pregnant (who started trying AFTER me) obnoxiously told me I should start using OPKs because the first time she BD on the day of a positive opk they got their BFP. She then went on to say I probably just wasn't timing things right and the egg only lasts a day. Blah blah blah. I'm just like, been there, done that, I know when I O and I temp to be sure. Unsolicited ttc help is uncalled for. The fact that you are VISIBLY pregnant while giving it is just further insult to injury. I'm sorry my body won't cooperate when yours obviously did!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I'm sorry hun, take couple days off forum n enjoy some desserts. 

Belle, my sil said the same thing to me! She was like we used opk n it happened. I was like yea I'm so dumb, trying for months and didn't think to look online to find tools to pin point ovulation. 

Some ppl are just annoying, that's why I wish I never told anybody:(( if I get pregnant, I'm only gonna tell my personal trainer so she doesn't kill the baby with her core workouts. I'm not gonna tell anyone in my family


----------



## BelleNuit

I know Golden! I wish I hadn't either!

I now have people who are shocked and comment on why I'm not pregnant yet. It's hurtful. I hope one day they realize how ignorant they sound. 

The one saving grace is that we haven't told our families (just a few close friends). DH's parents in particular have put a lot of pressure on us to give them grandchildren..... as if it's their god-given right to have grandchildren.


----------



## puma1986

Thanks ladies. You truly are such an amazing support group. 

Honestly, I just want to tell those ladies to STFU. Good for them. Congratulations on getting pregnant. Now keep your TTC comments to yourself. Its not Math. Nothing is perfect. 

Its luck, or god, or energy, a divine blessing or whatever someone chooses to believe. But it's not an equation that can be solved. Every woman and man is different. Conception itself is a miraculous thing. It's an emotional thing. And I sincerely dislike people who act that way - void of empathy and an understanding of how words like that can be so crushing.


----------



## BelleNuit

Taking longer to conceive has made me realize truly how miraculous conception really is. I value the perspective I have gained as a result


----------



## GoldenRatio

We will appreciate everything once we get pregnant ha! 

Btw I bought a cradle today on Varagesale, it was $35 and brand new wooden one. In love! I don't care if I don't get pregnant, it was a good deal lol. I was telling DH if I don't get pregnant, I will go mental and put my doll in the cradle heheh


----------



## TJ Islander

Puma, sorry girl. its hard every month. im here hoping while trying not to get too excited. 

Belle, im sorry u had to go thru that. some ppl are just asses. i would have shamed her so bad. i used to have some insensitive male friends who asked me why im not pregnant and how im not getting any younger. this was while i was single mind u. i then told them a real piece of my mind. i can get real bitchy when provoked. they havent bothered me since and even apologised. 

i only told 1 friend im ttc. anyway, find inner peace. thats the best thing to do in this time. right now i just ate dinner (curried chicken..yum) and watching interstellar with dh. Game of thrones later!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like a lovely cradle Golden!

The worst part of it TJ is that I think she thought she was being helpful. 

DH and I had a great night tonight. We went for a bike ride to the theatre, watched a movie and enjoyed some sweets and biked back home! Its been awhile since I've taken my bike out and I forgot how much I enjoy it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sounds like a great night Belle, what did u guys watch?


----------



## BelleNuit

Into the Forest. It was a Canadian made film and was quite well done!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Into the Forest. It was a Canadian made film and was quite well done!

Interesting. The first trailer I watched for this was weird  It had cut outs of drawn faces with voices added in. 

I looked for a different one and found the correct trailer. It seems interesting. We may have to check this one out when it comes out on bluray.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, the trailer doesn't really capture the essence of the movie to be honest! It's not for the faint of heart as they deal with some really difficult subject matter, but it was a great film!


----------



## TJ Islander

Good Morning guys, AF is due Thursday. Ovia says i can test tomorrow. even though i swore never to test again, im gonna buy a test today and test tomorrow morning in secret, before DH wakes up. but i promise not to cry if its a BFN. i wont even tell him if its bfn.

ive been having some mild cramps from saturday. yesterday i had cramps the whole day. normally i dont get cramps so persistent through out the day so far from AF. nipples slightly sore (maybe its bc i keep feeling them), cervix higher and softer than ive ever felt it. sooo...im a little optimistic. but im fully aware it might not be anything. so im trying to keep my emotion steady and not get too excited.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> Good Morning guys, AF is due Thursday. Ovia says i can test tomorrow. even though i swore never to test again, im gonna buy a test today and test tomorrow morning in secret, before DH wakes up. but i promise not to cry if its a BFN. i wont even tell him if its bfn.
> 
> ive been having some mild cramps from saturday. yesterday i had cramps the whole day. normally i dont get cramps so persistent through out the day so far from AF. nipples slightly sore (maybe its bc i keep feeling them), cervix higher and softer than ive ever felt it. sooo...im a little optimistic. but im fully aware it might not be anything. so im trying to keep my emotion steady and not get too excited.

Awe, this is great! Hope for the best but expect AF! This seemed to work well for me this cycle. I expected her to arrive in the back of my head so I handled it much better than I normally do when she arrived. That, and I have ADD, so I am able to take my meds now that she has arrived! That is the one thing I look forward too. LOL I take them for the first two weeks, then stop around my fertile window to be safe. I feel like such an unfocused disorganized zombie during this period. 

I might have cramps and be miserable! But at least I'm a productive crampy woman! LOL


----------



## GoldenRatio

*TJ* fx af stays away from u! i see Green got af too :cry: Cant wait to see one bfp here:coffee:

*Puma* what meds are u talking about?

Today im 6dpo, no symptoms other than lots of creamy cm but i dont rely on cm or cp after ovulation anymore. 
Also got some weird bumps on my back, i was thinking acne:wacko: even mom and sil saw yesterday and were freaked out lol

Why does my chart look so r*tarded :wacko: im just glad that i ovulated tho. 

*Babyc* when are u leaving for mexico, and how was the wine fest? keep us posted before u go.


----------



## TJ Islander

i went on the road just now and bought the test. its petty cheap, abt 3 $US equivalent. i also saw they had some opk test. lol...i was tempted to buy but nah...im excited for tomorrow..lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, did your doc say you had to quit your meds during the tww? What happens when you get pregnant!? I feel for ya, I work with teens and kids with ADHD, you can sure see the difference when they are off their meds!

Golden, your chart is looking great! Temps are going in the right direction!

TJ, I'm so excited to see your results! 

As for me, CD 7, haven't seen fertile CM yet. Will probably start BDing tomorrow, Due to Ov over the weekend or possibly as late as Monday next week!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bell weekend ovulations are the best, u can BD twice a day even and time it exactly when u feeling ovulation pain:happydance:

I hav been looking at ff charts, its so random. I hate randomness:wacko: maybe i should put my math degree to use and come up with a formula that detects pregnancy on ff charts by 6-8dpo ha?! Frer's ceo will get me killed probably.

Im gonna test Wednesday, on my bday regardless and i wont be upset!


----------



## puma1986

I'm on Adderall. I have ADD - Inattentative type. Not hyperactivity. 

Belle: the Doc told me I shouldn't take my meds if pregnant because of the risk it poses to the child. I've read various statistics regarding Adderall and pregnancy. Lab rats who were given Adderall while pregnant had a significant number of birth defects so it's classified as a class C drug. 

It has saved my life. I wasn't diagnosed until a couple of years ago. I actually was sent to a nueropsychiatrist because of memory loss and what he found was that I wasn't experiencing memory loss. Instead, I simply wasn't retaining information of stimuli around me because I was struggling to focus. I couldn't focus. I couldn't stay organized. I was extremely depressed. I couldn't even remember conversations I had earlier in the day. I went to numerous doctors or diagnosed me with bipolar, bipolar depression, general anxiety disorder, et cetera. 

I went from struggling on a daily basis to being correctly diagnosed, on the correct meds, and being known for my attention to detail, organization, and thoroughness. I've received 3 separate awards just in the last year. My late diagnosis and medication have literally saved my life. This is a 180 turnaround from before. 

Now....having said that.... I will gladly go off my medication for 9 months to have a healthy baby. Despite how zombie-esque and clutter minded I might be lol


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> i went on the road just now and bought the test. its petty cheap, abt 3 $US equivalent. i also saw they had some opk test. lol...i was tempted to buy but nah...im excited for tomorrow..lol

Woohooooo!!!!!! Please let us know the moment you know!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, adult ADD is so often missed!! So glad you found something that works for you! Ive heard people get baby brain when pregnant anyway, so you'll fit right in!


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> I'm on Adderall. I have ADD - Inattentative type. Not hyperactivity.
> 
> Belle: the Doc told me I shouldn't take my meds if pregnant because of the risk it poses to the child. I've read various statistics regarding Adderall and pregnancy. Lab rats who were given Adderall while pregnant had a significant number of birth defects so it's classified as a class C drug.
> 
> It has saved my life. I wasn't diagnosed until a couple of years ago. I actually was sent to a nueropsychiatrist because of memory loss and what he found was that I wasn't experiencing memory loss. Instead, I simply wasn't retaining information of stimuli around me because I was struggling to focus. I couldn't focus. I couldn't stay organized. I was extremely depressed. I couldn't even remember conversations I had earlier in the day. I went to numerous doctors or diagnosed me with bipolar, bipolar depression, general anxiety disorder, et cetera.
> 
> I went from struggling on a daily basis to being correctly diagnosed, on the correct meds, and being known for my attention to detail, organization, and thoroughness. I've received 3 separate awards just in the last year. My late diagnosis and medication have literally saved my life. This is a 180 turnaround from before.
> 
> Now....having said that.... I will gladly go off my medication for 9 months to have a healthy baby. Despite how zombie-esque and clutter minded I might be lol

im happy you are ok now puma. you're awesome !!!:thumbup:


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma, adult ADD is so often missed!! So glad you found something that works for you! Ive heard people get baby brain when pregnant anyway, so you'll fit right in!

Precisely!!!! And I'm stoked your fertile window is just around the corner! Excited to see the ovulation on your chart now that I know how to read them! Wahoooo.


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on Adderall. I have ADD - Inattentative type. Not hyperactivity.
> 
> Belle: the Doc told me I shouldn't take my meds if pregnant because of the risk it poses to the child. I've read various statistics regarding Adderall and pregnancy. Lab rats who were given Adderall while pregnant had a significant number of birth defects so it's classified as a class C drug.
> 
> It has saved my life. I wasn't diagnosed until a couple of years ago. I actually was sent to a nueropsychiatrist because of memory loss and what he found was that I wasn't experiencing memory loss. Instead, I simply wasn't retaining information of stimuli around me because I was struggling to focus. I couldn't focus. I couldn't stay organized. I was extremely depressed. I couldn't even remember conversations I had earlier in the day. I went to numerous doctors or diagnosed me with bipolar, bipolar depression, general anxiety disorder, et cetera.
> 
> I went from struggling on a daily basis to being correctly diagnosed, on the correct meds, and being known for my attention to detail, organization, and thoroughness. I've received 3 separate awards just in the last year. My late diagnosis and medication have literally saved my life. This is a 180 turnaround from before.
> 
> Now....having said that.... I will gladly go off my medication for 9 months to have a healthy baby. Despite how zombie-esque and clutter minded I might be lol
> 
> im happy you are ok now puma. you're awesome !!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


D'awwwwww :)


----------



## puma1986

Since its 138am WEDNESDAY morning.... 

*CLEARS THROAT*

Achem.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GOLDENNNNNNNNNNNNNN
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUU
(and maaaaaaany more)

*******EDIT: I clearly need to go to sleep since I cant even get the day right. Since now, it's technically TUESDAY.

That's okay. ILL SING YOU happy birthday twice dang It. Why?!? Because you deserve it! So brace yourself for round two in under t-minus 23ish hours!


----------



## TJ Islander

LOL....Golden's Birthday? Happy bday girl!!

In other news, i tested this morning: Negative. the whole time i was sleeping i knew it was negative.


----------



## BelleNuit

Happy birthday Golden!

TJ sorry about your BFN! 

CD 8 here and still creamy cm. I'm thinking I might O a little later this month just like last month. Which I think is a good thing. I'm hoping it means my hormones have finally evened out a bit since my anovulatory cycle (which I think was brought on by massive stress)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg Puma! You are so cute:hugs: Thanks ladies for bday wishes! As i was reading, i questioned the day too "Holly Sh*t is it Wednesday already?"

Hehe really nice of you guys, i love this thread and i love all of you. Not leaving until everyone gives birth:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*TJ* I was 6dpo last night and i tested before shower with 1 hour hold, and it was bfn hehe not sure why i did that. Yay for dam bfns :growlmad:
my temp went down too sooooo i got no hope this cycle.


----------



## TJ Islander

i still want to keep a little hope. its 12 dpo. i dont feel pregnant at all. im getting more cramps. i remember the last few months i stopped getting pms symptoms all together. i would only get cramps after AF started. now im getting cramps 6 days before..my cervix is still really high and soft. oh well...will see guys


----------



## GoldenRatio

Def there is hope TJ! even after af arrives, i do a test just incase


----------



## TJ Islander

i almost cried just now...so usually we get schools that come to us for presentation on rock and minerals. these are usually 4th grade kids. we would talk to them abt rocks and then show them our little museum. 

so at the the start of it i asked them to introduce themselves and tell me what they wanted to be. 

one of them was named Savannah:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: thats my baby's name:cry::cry::cry:

omg...i want my baby:cry::cry::cry::cry: i cant take this anymore


----------



## GoldenRatio

Aw dont worry hun, ur Savannah will come:hugs: Im assuming thats a girl name? i might be wrong:blush::blush:

She will be so cute with her curly hair? will she have curly hair?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh TJ the last few days waiting for AF or your bfp are the absolute worst!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm at CD10, just waiting till next Monday so I can start with my OPK's. At least then I'll have something to do. Right now I check my cp and cm, but it's just wet, like no actual fluid, so it's borrrringgggg. Can I just be in the tww and symptom spotting already? At least then there is some excitement.


----------



## puma1986

Aweeeeee Ms. TJ!!!!! She will come!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

OhHappyZ, i hate the beginning too! so boring until 7dpo.


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Aw dont worry hun, ur Savannah will come:hugs: Im assuming thats a girl name? i might be wrong:blush::blush:
> 
> She will be so cute with her curly hair? will she have curly hair?

Yes a girl ..lol... Not sure about the hair haha

but ironically that little girl had some serious curls. she seemed to be half Chinese/black. the cutest little thing.


----------



## TJ Islander

i now realize i hate the whole ttc process. 
1. waiting on AF to end
2. waiting for fertile window
3. trying to have sex on the right days. i get miserable if i missed days.
4. then the tww, esp when its getting close to the end. being so confused about symptoms and the emotional roller coaster.
5. and finally the disappointment thats almost inevitable, or so it seems.

every time i see pl on fb having babies its so hard. and they talk about how happy they are..i dont get jealous but i get sad for myself that i've yet to experience that joy. and no matter how much i want it or pray, its not up to me in the end.


----------



## BelleNuit

It's true TJ, no matter what we do, to some degree it's out of our hands, and seems to be a matter of pure dumb luck. 

Probably my favorite time of the whole process is the week leading up to O because then you can at least do something!


----------



## puma1986

This is* real honesty*. It IS hard. Really freaking hard. But thank God we don't have to go through the pain alone and we have each other. Eventually, every single one of us are going to have our bouncing baby. And remember to kick your DH's butt's if they sit with their laptop on their lap because the heat kills the sperm!!! I think I told you ladies before, but there was a couple who was TTC for like 2 years and they found it his laptop was killing their little swimmers. The month he stopped putting the laptop on his lap, is the month they conceived!


----------



## BelleNuit

Such good advice puma! My DH works from home and often has his laptop on his lap.... and he bikes.... and we like hot baths lol. This month we've cut out the baths, and he's working at the desk now, and is wearkng looser fitting pants. He still bikes, but that's exercise at least :) 

I've also managed to cut back to one cup of coffee a day... it's a friggen miracle lol I was reading caffeine can reduce your fertility by 50%!


----------



## OhHappyZ

There are just so many things that can change your odds. It's crazy! Then some people do it all wrong and get an oopsybaby. Wtf man?!


----------



## BelleNuit

I know! My dad and step mom had an oops baby. She had an IUD, he had a vasectomy, and they are both in their 40s.... SOMEHOW they got pregnant! Lol it blows my mind. I thought I would get pregnant so quickly!


----------



## GoldenRatio

My dad n his gf had a ups baby too n my dad is 55 n gf is 44! And here I am all filled with youth but can't hav a kid :cry:

Btw I was super tired and irritated today n when I got home, DH was mean to me so it pissed me off even more. We are not talking. I was so hungry but couldn't even eat beaches of anger. Af must be on its way, signalling:cry::cry:


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> My dad n his gf had a ups baby too n my dad is 55 n gf is 44! And here I am all filled with youth but can't hav a kid :cry:
> 
> Btw I was super tired and irritated today n when I got home, DH was mean to me so it pissed me off even more. We are not talking. I was so hungry but couldn't even eat beaches of anger. Af must be on its way, signalling:cry::cry:

Sorry girl. look at the bright side: at least you dont need his sperms for a while. lol. it would be crazy if this happened during ovulation.

you guys will make up soon enough!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg TJ u actually made me smile while I was crying. Thanks! 

I don't want his sperms anymore, he can keep it :growlmad: he didn't eat n went to bed, so I threw out the food. I hate how I spent hours cooking n after treating me like poop, he doesn't even eat it. Not gonna test tom, don't even feel like continuing ttc.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha Golden, that's just about how I sound during the tww! It's crazy how wonderful find my husband when I'm ovulating... and how annoying I find him at other times of the month haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! I hate everything that he does:( week left to af so about time for bitchness but this time i was right! Problem is not my hormones.


----------



## puma1986

Ladies make sure you resolve those issues now! He will annoy you even more and it will become unbearable after baby is born!

On another note....  WTF BODY?!?! I just had a 1.5 to 2 day period. Its normally 4 days! My temp dropped so I know there's,no way that was implantation bleeding...it was heavy on day one and I spotted on day two. And absolutely NOTHING today. There was moderate bleedining for a couple of hours but then it turned to a watery pink/red ewcm CM I'm not stressed, or eating weird. This better not mess anything up on my body for baby making this month! Has this ever happened to you guys?


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> Ladies make sure you resolve those issues now! He will annoy you even more and it will become unbearable after baby is born!
> 
> On another note....  WTF BODY?!?! I just had a 1.5 to 2 day period. Its normally 4 days! My temp dropped so I know there's,no way that was implantation bleeding...it was heavy on day one and I spotted on day two. And absolutely NOTHING today. There was moderate bleedining for a couple of hours but then it turned to a watery pink/red ewcm CM I'm not stressed, or eating weird. This better not mess anything up on my body for baby making this month! Has this ever happened to you guys?

Same happened with me this month. 1 day spotting, one day light/med flow, 1 day spotting. I have no idea if it might affect fertility, but I've been reading up on thin endometrium. If the lining isn't thick enough, the egg can't implant. Possibly due to low estrogen or poor blood circulation. They recommend exercise, so I've been stepping up. I was on birth control forever, so I think I might have low estrogen.


----------



## BelleNuit

I tend to have the opposite problem, Heavy to moderate flow for 3 days and then it stops. 

But ya, sounds like something might have been off last cycle with forming your endometrium. Did you O earlier than normal?


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> I tend to have the opposite problem, Heavy to moderate flow for 3 days and then it stops.
> 
> But ya, sounds like something might have been off last cycle with forming your endometrium. Did you O earlier than normal?

Nope! My O day has stayed consistent. It just struck me as odd because in my life of cycles, none of them have ever been this short. 

Green: Man, you really are my cycle twin lol Great advice! I'll step it up too!


----------



## TJ Islander

sometimes i think the sperms and all the BD mess with our cycle. when i was single and didnt have sex for months i had perfect ewcm, cycle was dead on, everything was perfect. now all this sex is just doing crazy stuff to my body.

i had some spotting this morning guys. AF due tomorrow. i may be out for this month. zikv is getting more numerous here. im not scared of it bc i use repellants and close up early. i dont have much mosquitos where i live. when the chikv was going around last year i didnt catch it. but last time DH was scared and we took a break. i think he will want a break again.:cry: 
but im not gonna force it.

this morning on my way to work i saw the little kids going to school looking so cute in their little uniforms . i wanted to cry but the tears couldnt come. my eyes were dry. strange. sighhh...


----------



## GoldenRatio

My 10 month being on here, i seen many that had short af at some point.
I think it can be stress related or if u took pain killer, that can effect af too. It wont effect ur cycles. 

For me af was 2-3days of light flow when i first started ttc, up to 6th month it got shorter and shorter. One cycle is was 1 day of light bleeding and half day spotting. Then i started metformin and stopped pain killer so it did go back to normal. So i think ur diet,workout and basically life style that month effects af length.

btw did my bday testing and got BFN on 8dpo, it was so white!


----------



## BelleNuit

8 dpo is still early Golden! You're not out yet!


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry to hear! Would have been a nice birthday present, but it's still early. 

Can you explain what pain killers have to do with a short period? I HAVE to have pain killers or else I vomit. Is it specific kinds?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green, some meds interact with your endocrine system. It can change your hormonal balance which might create a lighter period. Check to see if the meds your on have any side effects like that!

I'm in the process of cutting back to 1 cup of coffee a day, and I'm experiencing withdrawal, big time! Headaches, unfocused, extreme fatigue. 

It's horrible and can last up to 9 days. But probably better to go through it now than when pregnant.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im not sure why it stops or slows the flow but i know pain killers do slows down the blood flow to ease the pain so that might hav something to do with it. 
My mom and sil never take painkiller, apparently it stops af right away.


I took this from google. 
_Many prescription and nonprescription medicines can affect the menstrual cycle. A few examples are:
Anticoagulant medicines, such as aspirin and warfarin (such as Coumadin).
Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs), such as ibuprofen (for example, Advil or Motrin) and naproxen (for example, Aleve).
Hormonal forms of birth control, such as birth control pills, Depo-Provera injections, Implanon or Nexplanon implants, and the levonorgestrel IUD (Mirena).
Hormone therapy.
Medicines used to treat cancer (chemotherapy).
Thyroid medicines._


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle i was a heavy coffee drinker and when i first wanted to cut it down, i got bad headaches and couldnt open my eyes while driving. So i went back to it. But when i started drinking smoothies in the morning, i just didnt like drinking coffee afterwards and never got withdrawal after. 

I put kale, spinach, fruits, hemp seed and flax seed in my smoothie. Tastes really gross so maybe add yogurt to make it better.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll have to give that a try! I'm hoping the withdrawal won't last too long!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Up your water intake too during the mornings to flush your body first thing. That helped me a lot too when I cut back.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks HappyZ! I'll give that a try too :)

You guys are the best!


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH didnt even say happy bday:growlmad: im so disappointed


----------



## BelleNuit

GoldenRatio said:


> DH didnt even say happy bday:growlmad: im so disappointed

Maybe he is planning to surprise you?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well he took 500 dollars cash out yesterday so that better be a gift for me, or else im gonna put my FBI face on:growlmad:


----------



## greenarcher

Maybe, or maybe he's just bad with dates. Remind him and tell him (with a wink) that now he owes you a backrub


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh trust me he knows its my bday cuz i tell him non stop before my bday hehehe plus its all over fb. He doesnt wanna say happy bday cuz we argued yesterday and not talking today.


----------



## GoldenRatio

So we talked after I got home and we both said sorry. He got me a gold necklace, Fatima's hand because apparently it helps with fertility. It's superstition but it's kinda cute:))


----------



## BelleNuit

That sounds very sweet of him :)


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> So we talked after I got home and we both said sorry. He got me a gold necklace, Fatima's hand because apparently it helps with fertility. It's superstition but it's kinda cute:))

Awe! How seriously sweet and awesome. I love it when our men display a true and serious desire to have a kiddo! <3 It makes my heart melt.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well the BD marathon has officially begun! CD 9 here! Plan to do it daily until O! If we can manage!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well the BD marathon has officially begun! CD 9 here! Plan to do it daily until O! If we can manage!

HOORAY!!!!!!!! Good luck! That's a lot of BDing lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya another 3-5 days ahead of us lol


----------



## TJ Islander

Good luck Belle!

Awesome Golden! i knew you would be ok :)

Guys last night i just broke down in tears. i felt super depressed. i felt weepy again this morning but im just gonna focus on finishing up some work i have. im staying off the net today. its just me and microsoft word..lol.. 

have a good day and see you in the afternoon!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle Good luck! u can do it:happydance::happydance:

TJ when is af due? maybe u are emotional because of hormones. 
I cried my ass off yesterday too, im just too emotional this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hang in there guys! I'm hoping you'll get your bfps soon!!


----------



## greenarcher

FX for both of you! Glad to hear things are better with OH TJ


----------



## OhHappyZ

I've been emotional this cycle too! I haven't even O'd yet, so I'm not bothering to put it down on my chart. And super weird and TMI is that I've been having trouble Orgasming. I've faked it the past three times. WTF. I always orgasm. I am less stressed and having more trouble than ever. So strange. I don't dislike the bd. Just can't climax.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good news! Blood work came back all normal! So probably just a matter of time


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle, i would like to say "I told you so"


OhHappyZ, what kinda orgasm we are talking about hre? g-spot or clitoris?
if its clitoris, it can be due to excessive amount of cm?

Faking it is the worse thing u can do it yourself and ur DH. I sometimes cant have orgasm due to the position or when i have lots of cm, i cant feel much. I never fake it, we just use magic wand because orgasm helps sperms move up. Cervix does a dip and it almost sucks all the sperms p. So its wise to have orgasm right after him and for that kinda timing, magic wand works great!


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> Belle Good luck! u can do it:happydance::happydance:
> 
> TJ when is af due? maybe u are emotional because of hormones.
> I cried my ass off yesterday too, im just too emotional this cycle.

im on day 2.

AF was so heavy today. it was just a mess


----------



## BelleNuit

OhHappyZ don't feel badly. The only way I can orgasm at all is with help. I need a lot of direct clit stimulation, so sex just doesn't "do it" for me. I always use a vibe after to help those swimmers out!

Ha-ha Golden, you can rightfully say you told me so :) I guess we just have bad luck! DH has a bad habit of enjoying weed, which I think may be why things haven't worked. He has finally quit though! I'm so proud of him! So I'm hoping that will help out our chances in the next few months!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ya I usually climax with clitoral, and I've always been fine with it (unless I'm drunk). My sex drive is killer and I'm not yet in my o window, so not worried about spermies. He prefers to take care of me first when we aren't in the o window. I just don't have the energy to try to climax right now, and I don't want him to feel as if he isn't sufficient if I don't. That's why I faked it. I think I'm still recovering from my honeymoon, I'm just so tired!!


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden, whats magic wand??

in other new...DH things he has zika. he has a little rash. ohh bwoy. i dont know what means for ttc guys. lots of people are getting it now. my sis has it as well. rash, red eyes, joint pain and sometimes fever. i will let you know.

he keeps saying maybe its a sign why we havnt concieved yet. who knows. now since he may have it im worried for myself.


----------



## BelleNuit

It's a vibrator TJ!

And not zika!! :( I think that means you have to wait 6 months before ttc again as it can be passed by semen :( I'm so sorry! I hope it's not zika!


----------



## TJ Islander

BelleNuit said:


> It's a vibrator TJ!
> 
> And not zika!! :( I think that means you have to wait 6 months as it can be passed by semen :( I'm so sorry! I hope it's not zika!

LOL abt the vibrator...

6 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:

the rash is clearing up he said so maybe its not it.

will see


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle, im the same! i can never hav orgasm during sex, i need some sort of help. And my DH smokes weed too! he stopped for 3 months but because we didnt conceive and his SA came back all good, he started again. My brother smokes it too and sil had no problem getting pregnant so i donno if it affects or not. He doesnt smoke when its my fertile windows tho. 

TJ, Zika will leave the body in 2 weeks for females and a month or two for males, not 6 months.


----------



## BelleNuit

Is there a lab test he could do to get checked? I was reading that only 20% of zika infections show symptoms :S

Zika can live in semen for much longer!!

Maybe check with your doc to make sure TJ!


----------



## GoldenRatio

they said no test available unless its a pregnant woman


----------



## BelleNuit

https://www.cdc.gov/zika/transmission

They say the virus is in semen longer than in blood, but don't know how long it lasts for sure! So I think 6 months is probably an over estimated precaution 

Golden, it's nice to know I'm not the only one with a hubby who likes weed! I'm hoping him quitting will make a difference for us because it can change how the swimmers act!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/zika/transmission
> 
> They say the virus is in semen longer than in blood, but don't know how long it lasts for sure! So I think 6 months is probably an over estimated precaution
> 
> Golden, it's nice to know I'm not the only one with a hubby who likes weed! I'm hoping him quitting will make a difference for us because it can change how the swimmers act!

yea apparently makes the sperms live fast die young lol


----------



## BelleNuit

GoldenRatio said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/zika/transmission
> 
> They say the virus is in semen longer than in blood, but don't know how long it lasts for sure! So I think 6 months is probably an over estimated precaution
> 
> Golden, it's nice to know I'm not the only one with a hubby who likes weed! I'm hoping him quitting will make a difference for us because it can change how the swimmers act!
> 
> yea apparently makes the sperms live fast die young lolClick to expand...

Ha-ha party animal sperms!


----------



## TJ Islander

How do you guys tolerate weed?! there is no way my DH can smoke weed. i would kick his ass. here, there is no party or public gathering you can go to without the smell of weed suffocating you. and the smell makes my chest get tight. my house is a no smoke zone lol


----------



## TJ Islander

this zika thing is getting on my nerves tho. just when i started ttc, this damn thing comes along to further frustrate my life and drive me crazy. i just want my baby. why should i have to put it off? im not getting any younger. isnt that what they always say?????:growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry TJ!! That is just so infuriating!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I got a faint line this morning, I'm so scared that it's evap or not gonna end up getting dark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## greenarcher

That looks legit, Golden! Cautious congrats!


----------



## BelleNuit

I never know where to look on those tests! Is it the dark greyish line beside your ring? I also think j see a faint pinkish line in the middle? 

Either way woo hoo!!!!! I hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> I never know where to look on those tests! Is it the dark greyish line beside your ring? I also think j see a faint pinkish line in the middle?
> 
> Either way woo hoo!!!!! I hope it's a sticky bean!

No it's the faint line in the middle, really faint tho


----------



## BelleNuit

I see it Golden! 

I can't wait to see your test again in a couple days!


----------



## TJ Islander

i see it Golden! but lets stay calm for now..lol...test again tomorrow and see!!

Guys i might be out for a few months ..idk..i will consult my doc


----------



## puma1986

Oh man Golden!!!! I really hope that's not an evap! Squeeee.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies, I'm really scared to get excited because it can be an evap. Even tho I never got evap with this test. Gonna test with frer tonight and digital frer Tom morning. Wish me luck!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Digitals are less sensitive I've heard!

I have my fingers tightly crossed for you Golden!


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ Islander said:


> i see it Golden! but lets stay calm for now..lol...test again tomorrow and see!!
> 
> Guys i might be out for a few months ..idk..i will consult my doc

TJ I think talking to your doctor is a good idea! With something like that it's much better to be extra safe and cautious about it. I will hope for a happy outcome for you, in whatever form that takes!


----------



## GoldenRatio

*TJ*I agree with Belle, talk to your doc and meanwhile maybe pause ttc. Dont rush, have it later but a healthy baby. It doesnt only ruin ur life, the babys life too. Be cautious plz


Btw im upset that babyc left for mexico without saying bye:growlmad: maybe she got bfp, we dont even know.....:growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

Right! I can't wait to hear back from her!! I hope we'll hear some good news!


----------



## GoldenRatio

im feeling like i got zero energy, im also nervous to go home and retest. But i have gym class tonight that i have to attend. Should i go to gym or no? What a dilemma!


----------



## BelleNuit

Exercise helps greatly with emotional regulation, so if (worst case scenario) its negative and you anticipate that you might be extra upset to see a bfn, then exercising beforehand might be a good idea!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I got the same faint lines so not an evap but frer line i can barely see, might be imaginary
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BelleNuit

Definitely see faint lines on those :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

This made my day! So true ha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OhHappyZ

I've actually said that haha, except the asshole part. So guilty.


----------



## BelleNuit

That's definitely me, colorful language included haha


----------



## BelleNuit

think I might have O'd yesterday, but will have to see what my temps do the next few days! CD 11 is pretty early for O though and my temp this morning might be wonky because I had a weird night (went to bed at normal time but was up from 1-3 and temped at 6;40). I really hope I O today instead though because then we didn't get many days in if it's any earlier! I had localised cramps on one side yesterday which made me think I might be O'ing. But I've never had Ov cramps before. They didn't last too long, 5-10 minutes 

When I inserted a few extra temps FF wants to set O for CD 10 or 11. I don't think CD 10 is accurate though. My cervix was in full show yesterday with ewcm! 

I'm a little disappointed with early O because it means I didn't get many BD days in, and I worry my lining might not be thick enough 

But not stressing. What will be will be!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I don't think u ovulated at cd11 but even u did, u got plenty of BDing in that window. You don't use opks right? Don't worry about the lining, I seen cd10 ovulation ending p in pregnancy


----------



## BelleNuit

No I quit using OPKs because they pretty reliably went positive CD10-11. CD 12 seems to be the day that I most often O on, so CD 11 wouldn't be unrealistic for me


----------



## BelleNuit

If my temps jump pretty dramatically up to 36.9 for the next few days FF will set O for today. Otherwise it wants to pick CD 10 for O day, which I don't think is right


----------



## GoldenRatio

My test today is twice as dark so hopefully it sticks! DH can see the line too now


----------



## BelleNuit

Found out DH is still smoking weed. I smelled it on him. I had suspected he might still be, but was trying to be hopeful. He says he cut back, that he's trying to quit, but that it's really hard.

I feel like this is the reason why we can't get pregnant. I just feel hopeless now.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Found out DH is still smoking weed. I smelled it on him. I had suspected he might still be, but was trying to be hopeful. He says he cut back, that he's trying to quit, but that it's really hard.
> 
> I feel like this is the reason why we can't get pregnant. I just feel hopeless now.

Don't think like that, my DH smoked daily too. I don't think it effects


----------



## BelleNuit

That's great news Golden :) I'm truly happy for you


----------



## BelleNuit

GoldenRatio said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Found out DH is still smoking weed. I smelled it on him. I had suspected he might still be, but was trying to be hopeful. He says he cut back, that he's trying to quit, but that it's really hard.
> 
> I feel like this is the reason why we can't get pregnant. I just feel hopeless now.
> 
> Don't think like that, my DH smoked daily too. I don't think it effectsClick to expand...

Thanks Golden. You do give me hope and I am really happy about your darker test today. That is so exciting. Will you share a pic with us?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Golden!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> My test today is twice as dark so hopefully it sticks! DH can see the line too now

GOLDEN!!!!!! How dare you not upload those pics for us!!! You are robbing us of some serious excitement!!!!! PICS!PICS!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Found out DH is still smoking weed. I smelled it on him. I had suspected he might still be, but was trying to be hopeful. He says he cut back, that he's trying to quit, but that it's really hard.
> 
> I feel like this is the reason why we can't get pregnant. I just feel hopeless now.

Realizing your DH is still smoking weed would definitely be difficult. I get mad at my husband when he drinks more than one cup of coffee a day. It's frustrating when you want something so bad and the other party involved isn't making decisions that shows he is fully committed. Its especially difficult when you realize there's only a 20 percent chance each cycle if EVERYTHING is perfect. 

My Husbands biggest thing recently has been the frustration in how long it takes. He, like most boys, were told that the moment they put it in..... You'll get the girl pregnant. He now understands how untrue this is. It makes it difficult. 

Try to hang in there Belle. I know it's difficult. Make sure you keep communicating with him.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma. It just hurts. I appreciate your note!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Left one s the newest
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 19


----------



## GoldenRatio

This was freshly taken but bit blurry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OhHappyZ

There is something there.....


----------



## puma1986

ONGONGOMGOMG GOLDEN!!!! I didn't even have to squint!!! AHHHHHHHHH squeeeeeee!!!!! I've used those tests for months! They never ever show anything like that!!!!

Ahhh. I have butterflies for you!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks puma, I never got a line on these tests before so it's unreal. It's darker in person, even DH can see it!! I'm so happy but I'm scared that it's gonna end.... Pray for me plz


----------



## puma1986

I'm sorry but OMG!!!!! I think you're totally pregnant!!!!!! I keep staring at the photos. I am so FREAKING excited for you!!!!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks puma, I never got a line on these tests before so it's unreal. It's darker in person, even DH can see it!! I'm so happy but I'm scared that it's gonna end.... Pray for me plz

Girl I am sending you all of the positive energy in the world!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Puma! Clomid does work ha!!! I'm gonna be so nervous until we pass the af due date


----------



## BelleNuit

We will all be sending positive vibes your way golden :)


----------



## puma1986

Post pictures tomorrow golden! I'm excited to see the progression!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm gonna do a cheap test and a frer Tom, I will post for sure. I got af like cramps, and I'm exhausted. Cramps worry me a bit


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sure it's just that little bean embedding further!

DH got rid of all his leftover weed, so he is going to try another round of quitting. 

My temp was a little lower today so I'm not sure I O'd yet! Might be another CD 13-14 O date! Will have to wait and see what my temps do the next few days. But will keep BDing just in case!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Here is today's frer, really happy that DH can see it! Gonna give blood now


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ups nothing was attached
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BelleNuit

Super Dark Golden!! I'm so excited for you! It's about time this thread got its first BFP! I'm glad it was you as you've been trying for so long!!


----------



## greenarcher

Ahhhh! Beautiful line! Yayyyy congrats!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks, I waited so long that it doesn't feel real. I hope it stick


----------



## BelleNuit

I imagine it must feel very surreal and scary to trust!


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden!!! im so happy for you girl! you deserve this. lots of love:hugs: 

and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ how is your hubby doing? Are you still thinking zika?


----------



## puma1986

That is the MOST BEAUTIFUL LINE!!!!!! <3 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies:) I'm really happy 

TJ yea keep us posted about ur husband plz


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh golden that's so wonderful!! Did you tell hubs yet? How? Details!


----------



## GoldenRatio

OhHappyZ said:


> Oh golden that's so wonderful!! Did you tell hubs yet? How? Details!

Thanks, we tested together so he couldn't see the line first day but yesterday he saw the line. He s really happy


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I may have O'd yesterday! I got dotted crosshairs for CD 10, but I expect they will move once I get a few more days of temps.

Still having ewcm though and lots of it! Anyone else get ewcm at 1 dpo? We might BD again just in case lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> I think I may have O'd yesterday! I got dotted crosshairs for CD 10, but I expect they will move once I get a few more days of temps.
> 
> Still having ewcm though and lots of it! Anyone else get ewcm at 1 dpo? We might BD again just in case lol

The reason u getting dotted line is that u logged in fertile cm after detected ovulation, im sure it will move once u log more temps


----------



## BelleNuit

Yes I think it will pick CD 13 for O after a couple days of higher temps


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i feel like its CD13 as well! great BD timing too:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

It was definitely a BD marathon haha. DH was totally into it this month though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> It was definitely a BD marathon haha. DH was totally into it this month though!

Dh has been up my butt but im scared to have cp so im avoiding him, plus my boobs hurt so badly when he touches. He is like u used me and now u have what u want, will see u next year!


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol our poor husbands. We do use them to a certain extent :p


----------



## GoldenRatio

You should watch Ali Wong's show called Baby Cobra (i think). Its so funny! she is 7 months pregnant comedian so lots to relate. Its on netflix too.


----------



## TJ Islander

BelleNuit said:


> TJ how is your hubby doing? Are you still thinking zika?

i dont even know if he had zika...i saw what looked like a rash but it went away . he had no other symptoms. he was saying he felt sick but hes a man..he exaggerates everything. hes fine now.. who knows


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden, i was hoping for u to surprise the hubby..lol.. something dramatic. didnt we all discuss this :( keep us posted:thumbup: im excited lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> Golden, i was hoping for u to surprise the hubby..lol.. something dramatic. didnt we all discuss this :( keep us posted:thumbup: im excited lol

Well unfortunately, that morning we had a doc appt together and i had to test before the appt because i wanted to tell the doctor. Hopefully the second baby!

But when i first saw the line he was still in bed and i told him "time to wake up daddy" he was like say whaaaaat! then he didnt even believe my lines hahahaha then when i was telling the doc, he was there so it was impossible to hide from him. 

Also i must add, DH is like attached to my butt. Everyone makes fun of us because we go everywhere and do everything together like twins. Its hard to hide anything from him. The other day he says " Wouldnt be awesome if we worked together too?" hahaha he is a little obsessed ha


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ Islander said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> TJ how is your hubby doing? Are you still thinking zika?
> 
> i dont even know if he had zika...i saw what looked like a rash but it went away . he had no other symptoms. he was saying he felt sick but hes a man..he exaggerates everything. hes fine now.. who knowsClick to expand...

Maybe he was just extra worried and everything is okay?


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ Islander said:


> Golden, i was hoping for u to surprise the hubby..lol.. something dramatic. didnt we all discuss this :( keep us posted:thumbup: im excited lol

I haven't even thought about what I would tell DH! I imagine he would take one look at my face and just know haha.


----------



## OhHappyZ

DH and I own a business together so we are with each other basically 24/7. But I do all the accounting, paperwork, licensing, etc, and he is out back working on the vehicles, so we see each other, but it's not really like we have to work with each other. It's weird. But we are totally true bff's so our friendship always is super prominent. My brother told me that with us, you always feel like we are a fresh couple still in puppy love, but it's been 8 years, so he can tell it's meant to be. <3

I've thought of a couple ways to tell DH, but the one that sticks out to me is proposing to him with a pacifier, like down on one knee, asking him if he will be our baby's father. I haven't thought of anything more clever just yet. Maybe a scavenger hunt? Those are always cute.

But I took an OPK today and was in my office taking a picture of it, and DH walked in and was like "Already?" and I said "ya" and kept taking the picture, and he gets really close to me, like slowly and shyly asks "Is it positive?" BAHAHAHAHA I was like OMG NO, it's just an OPK! :haha: I had to explain what an OPK was. So adorable. Men are so cute sometimes.


----------



## BelleNuit

Aww happyZ you and DH sound super cute together!

I also had to explain what an opk was to my hubby :) the other day he asked to see my chart. They're so cute!


----------



## TJ Islander

OhHappyZ said:


> DH and I own a business together so we are with each other basically 24/7. But I do all the accounting, paperwork, licensing, etc, and he is out back working on the vehicles, so we see each other, but it's not really like we have to work with each other. It's weird. But we are totally true bff's so our friendship always is super prominent. My brother told me that with us, you always feel like we are a fresh couple still in puppy love, but it's been 8 years, so he can tell it's meant to be. <3
> 
> I've thought of a couple ways to tell DH, but the one that sticks out to me is proposing to him with a pacifier, like down on one knee, asking him if he will be our baby's father. I haven't thought of anything more clever just yet. Maybe a scavenger hunt? Those are always cute.
> 
> But I took an OPK today and was in my office taking a picture of it, and DH walked in and was like "Already?" and I said "ya" and kept taking the picture, and he gets really close to me, like slowly and shyly asks "Is it positive?" BAHAHAHAHA I was like OMG NO, it's just an OPK! :haha: I had to explain what an OPK was. So adorable. Men are so cute sometimes.

hahhhahaaa...im roaring with laughter...first of all, proposing sounds hilarious. i would totally do that.

also, poor guy. thinking opk is positve test...hahhaha funny stuff!!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I know right?! The way he asked was so adorable, like a little boy being afraid of cats but seeing a cute fluffy kitten and wanting to pet it lol (no clue where that analogy came from)


----------



## BabyC4Me

HELLO MY FAV TTC LADIES!!!!!!!!!

FIRST LET ME SAY CONGRATSSSSS TO GOLDEN!!!! what a gorgeous solid line my friend!!!!!!

I was so excited to see that second line!!! glad one of us could finally produce a POSITIVE TEST!!!!! I am very happy for you and the hubbie!!!!

So clomid is the truth huh???? that was fast results!!!!

Hoping for a happy sticky peanut !!!! I have missed all of you! I had to catch up on so much!

TJ--- i really hope your hubbie is okay and Zika isnt an issue!
Puma- I know for a fact that you wouldnt care giving up your meds for a happy healthy baby! Only time will tell
Green and HappyZ-Hope all is well!!
Belle---how are things girl??? our men are too cute , they want to be informed but sometimes they are too clueless !



AFM: I had a great time at the wine festival a week or so ago..a little too much fun:-(

I crashed into a cement wall and really injured my waist and hips, from the seat belt. The car is totalled and I am looking into some legal issues. HOWEVER thank GOD that i was not pregnant at the time...i am 100% sure i would have lost my poor baby. I am still recovering from the injuries to my tummy and hips. but no internal injuries..it could have been alot worse!

My trip to Mexico was last thurs and i just got back yesterday , it was much needed as a respite from reality epecially after my accident. I had a wonderful timeeeeee and was honestly thinking of ways to work on the resort and get paid in food and drinks lol

But that was just a dream lol

TTC news::: since I am still healing, I havent had sex in while and my period just ended on saturday so I am on CD 6 ish. Not really interested in TTC this month, just going to take it easy and BD when ever we can/want to. 

Im so glad to be back on the forum and hear back from you all.

GOLDEN--- you set the bar girl! Make us proud!


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg BabyC, I am so glad you are okay! Had something worse happened we never would have known!

Thank God there were no internal injuries, and it sounds like you will heal up in a matter of time!

I'm glad after all of that you were still able to go to Mexico and enjoy your time there!

After what you've been through, taking it easy on ttc makes sense! Your body needs time to heal!

I'm so so so so so so glad you're okay!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC: 

FIRST OFF!!!! I AM SO HAPPY YOU MADE IT BACK TO US AND IM THRILLED YOU HAD A GREAT TIME!

Secondly, I am going to stand on a soap box and scold you for your accident!!! You need to be more careful!!!! What would I have done without you? Huh?!? HUH?!?! No one would have logged onto here and explained to Le'puma that her dear friend passed away from a car crash! And I'd be so sad. Soapbox rant/over!!!

I am so glad to hear you are okay! I'm so sad and bummed you are so injured. =( Thank goodness you're home safe and sound!! We really have missed you a ton!! <3


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle!!!!!!!--Thanks so much for the kind words!!!! I honestly was very thankful becuz it could have been alot worse...So i am moving on in a positive direction and learning from this experience "Timing is everything" ladies....just remember that!

PUMA!!!!---- I feel like a little child being scolded and a def deserved every word! Trust me....i made a horrible decision BUT i hold myself fully accountable and am picking myself up and moving forward... Its been about a week since the accident and my injuries are healing and my sore spots are less and less which each passing day. 

I will be in full TTC mode soon..but not too soon...I will just be here to watch Golden's bump get bigger and bigger! lol

I missed you guys too and clearly there was alot to have been misssed!!!!

Someone was watching over me that day...so i am grateful and will accept the journey that is in front of me!

PS----- i miss sex...like...alot..its been over a week and im DYING...i might have to suck it up and endure the tummy soreness..lol


updates soon ha!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Omg thank you for checking in! Glad you are ok but I'm over here shaking my head. Girl you know better!!! Sucks the car is totalled but it took most of the impact for you, so that's good.


----------



## BabyC4Me

OhHappyZ said:


> Omg thank you for checking in! Glad you are ok but I'm over here shaking my head. Girl you know better!!! Sucks the car is totalled but it took most of the impact for you, so that's good.

Oh I def know better ! It was foolish of me. 

But yes. Cars are replaceable. My life is not. 

But my husband was like "since we aren't trying for a baby. Watch you get preggo right off the bat !"

But he's prolly right. That's how life works


----------



## BelleNuit

Well BabyC, it sounds like you've learned from the experience at least. Thank goodness it wasn't worse and that you weren't pregnant or had kids in the car 

In TTC-land -- my temp was highee this morning. So tomorrow FF will likely move my crosshairs to CD 13 and they'll turn solid

So happy I seem to be O'ing later than CD 12! I'm going to take that to mean my cycles are in a healthier place now!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC! omg im so glad you are okey! How if something worse happened and we wouldnt know:cry: for that reason i think we should all add each other on fb or whatsapp, something common that we can use!

Def take a break and take time to heal, im glad there is nothing wrong internally and there wasnt a baby at the time. SEE! everything happens for a reason... u were upset everytime af came but now u are glad that u werent pregnant. Life is so weird:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Well BabyC, it sounds like you've learned from the experience at least. Thank goodness it wasn't worse and that you weren't pregnant or had kids in the car
> 
> In TTC-land -- my temp was highee this morning. So tomorrow FF will likely move my crosshairs to CD 13 and they'll turn solid
> 
> So happy I seem to be O'ing later than CD 12! I'm going to take that to mean my cycles are in a healthier place now!

Your chart looks great! i got my fx for u:happydance:


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> HELLO MY FAV TTC LADIES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FIRST LET ME SAY CONGRATSSSSS TO GOLDEN!!!! what a gorgeous solid line my friend!!!!!!
> 
> I was so excited to see that second line!!! glad one of us could finally produce a POSITIVE TEST!!!!! I am very happy for you and the hubbie!!!!
> 
> So clomid is the truth huh???? that was fast results!!!!
> 
> Hoping for a happy sticky peanut !!!! I have missed all of you! I had to catch up on so much!
> 
> TJ--- i really hope your hubbie is okay and Zika isnt an issue!
> Puma- I know for a fact that you wouldnt care giving up your meds for a happy healthy baby! Only time will tell
> Green and HappyZ-Hope all is well!!
> Belle---how are things girl??? our men are too cute , they want to be informed but sometimes they are too clueless !
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a great time at the wine festival a week or so ago..a little too much fun:-(
> 
> I crashed into a cement wall and really injured my waist and hips, from the seat belt. The car is totalled and I am looking into some legal issues. HOWEVER thank GOD that i was not pregnant at the time...i am 100% sure i would have lost my poor baby. I am still recovering from the injuries to my tummy and hips. but no internal injuries..it could have been alot worse!
> 
> My trip to Mexico was last thurs and i just got back yesterday , it was much needed as a respite from reality epecially after my accident. I had a wonderful timeeeeee and was honestly thinking of ways to work on the resort and get paid in food and drinks lol
> 
> But that was just a dream lol
> 
> TTC news::: since I am still healing, I havent had sex in while and my period just ended on saturday so I am on CD 6 ish. Not really interested in TTC this month, just going to take it easy and BD when ever we can/want to.
> 
> Im so glad to be back on the forum and hear back from you all.
> 
> GOLDEN--- you set the bar girl! Make us proud!


Im sooo happy u are ok!! thats terrible! thank God everything turned out fine. take a break if you have to. shit im just thinking if supm happened to you we wouldnt have known. we would just think you gave up the forums :cry: wow

pheeeww!!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

its crazy that we all think the same!!! i didnt even read the other comments lol til after i posted!

Im open to us connecting on FB!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I think that's a good idea. 
Facebook is a safe avenue 


If anyone wants to add me feel free ! 

Then we can stalk each other's pages for baby announcements and stuff lol


----------



## TJ Islander

....


----------



## GoldenRatio

I think i added u both:happydance::happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg ths is so much fun! its like a freaking blind date. I had some sort of image for all of you in my head and seeing ur actual photo and comparing what was in my head, kinda crazy! 

Im gonna creep on all of you now hehehhe


----------



## TJ Islander

HAHA!! i dont add much pics:dohh: lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> HAHA!! i dont add much pics:dohh: lol

I see that! if i had that young face, i would be dropping selfies everyday


----------



## puma1986

Aweeeeee I deleted my facebook about 2 years ago due to our exes being psycho stalkers! =( I DO have a facebook account, but it's an alias account I used for my running club when I lived in Illinois and to connect with other people that I ran half marathon's and such with. There's only one picture - and it's a picture of a shoe hitting the pavement, lmao 

I never update it - and I think I have one friend on there. I'd be happy to provide you guys with info but it'd be the most boring fb you've ever encountered!

I promise I'm not some bizarre weirdo! I just couldn't deal with facebook anymore! =)


----------



## OhHappyZ

I added you guys too!! Stephanie Zeh &#9786;


----------



## TJ Islander

its really great to see everybody. and for real, it feels like a bind date lol

How are you feeling Golden? any crazy pregnancy symptoms??


----------



## puma1986

You think your body knows when you're trying to conceive? I've never had so much ewcm in my life and every month we've been trying there has been substantially more!


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> its really great to see everybody. and for real, it feels like a bind date lol
> 
> How are you feeling Golden? any crazy pregnancy symptoms??

DH was like omg they are on ur fb too?! Hahahha he hates it when I'm on here. 

Well I got some crazy symptoms, gas and bloat and stomach pain is the most annoying one. I already look 9 months pregnant from all the bloat. 
Also have the usuals like boob pain and cramps here n there. Craving Cheetos like crazy! I know it's too early to start craving maybe but I had this customer with a kid and the kid was eating a bag of Cheetos! I couldn't listen to what customer said, I was listening him eating that Sh*t lol as in typing this, my mouth is watering!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll add you beauties! I'd give my info but there are tons of people with the same name so you'd never find me haha. I'm Lisa btw

But please don't post anything ttc related! I know you guys wouldn't but just in case :) my family doesn't know we're trying!


----------



## TJ Islander

BelleNuit said:


> I'll add you beauties! I'd give my info but there are tons of people with the same name so you'd never find me haha. I'm Lisa btw
> 
> But please don't post anything ttc related! I know you guys wouldn't but just in case :) my family doesn't know we're trying!

:D

def wont post anything abt ttc..only one friend of mine knows.

also guys, i will go back and delete the message with my name....just in case other persons who are not members of the thread come across it.:winkwink:


----------



## BelleNuit

Good thinking TJ!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle I don't wanna post my name here but Im gonna check from tjs friends if there s any Lisa lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well that failed! There were two Lisa's


----------



## BelleNuit

...


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well if I had to make an educated guess, I see u got married July 2015 n Lisa B got wedding photos since Sept 2015 soo I was about to add you:)) shiiieeet I feel so smart now hehe Beautiful photos btw! 

Puma u gotta send me selfie or something, i gotta put a face for u too:)))


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden, pretty clever detective work too :) everyone here looks different than I imagined haha. It's so neat!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Golden, pretty clever detective work too :) everyone here looks different than I imagined haha. It's so neat!!

I know right! I imagined everyone differently too. Btw I would have never guessed that ur DH smokes.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well you can't always tell by looking at a person what they're up too :) he's a good man.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Well you can't always tell by looking at a person what they're up too :) he's a good man

Obsoletely, I used to smoke it too hehehe before ttc.


----------



## BelleNuit

He's quit again and seems to be sticking to it! Got rid of everything left in the house!


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden i cant imagine you smoking at all lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Never would have guessed Golden!

I hate the stuff personally. Huge pet peeve!

otherwise my crosshairs moved to CD 13 and are solid as predicted! Makes for a pretty high coverline though. Must be because it's summer


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Never would have guessed Golden!
> 
> I hate the stuff personally. Huge pet peeve!
> 
> otherwise my crosshairs moved to CD 13 and are solid as predicted! Makes for a pretty high coverline though. Must be because it's summer

Well i lived in Vancouver and its so common there to smoke, all my classmates were doing it so i started then DH was mad at me for smoking but then he started lol Anyways

Ur coverline is high because u got two high temps at the begining of the cycle which is not so imp, so if ur temp goes under coverline during tww, u shouldnt worry because thats not an accurate coverline. Maybe try disregarding those high temps during af and see how coverline is, then u can put it back on.


----------



## BelleNuit

Discarding those early temps didn't do anything to my coverline. I think it's more that my last few temps before O were on the higher side. Maybe due to it being the weekend and going to bed later (still took temps at the same time)


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea that effects my temps too, when i go to bed late or drink they go up


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ugh so I've been working hard this past week to cut out my daily coffee. I have only been doing green tea in the morning, and I finally got over the headaches, but now, I'm constipated!! Coffee always made me poo, and now I can't poo. Wtf do I do?! I have a diet with a lot of fiber, but that never seemed to help, but coffee always did the trick. Ugh.


----------



## BelleNuit

Maybe up your water intake happyZ?? I'm still doing 1 cup of coffee a day. Managed to get past the headaches last week and I'm doing well with that! I'm planning to stick with one cup :) I need some joy in my life haha


----------



## OhHappyZ

I drink anywhere from 64 oz of water to 1 gallon a day, so surely water intake isn't the issue. I've had non-stop BM issues since I recovered from being anorexic like 9 years ago. It really screwed with my system, and now the only thing that keeps my bm's moving is coffee or lax, but I don't want to take lax because it will further mess with my issue.


----------



## GoldenRatio

You can still have one cup of coffee a day, also keep in mind green tea has caffeine too unless u using decaff. Or try decaff coffee and see if it makes u poooo. 

I found if i take one fiber gummy a day, i poo just fine. Also prune juice and corn gives me a extra push too.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Another baby announcement today on the dreaded Facebook feed. I literally said 
"Nooooooo!" When I saw it lol 

How rude , right ? I'm truly happy for the couple. I met the girl in middle school . 

But come on ! Where's my baby????

I'm CD 8 .... Ready to get this over with. Considering I haven't pin pointed ovulation date. This is cycle 5 ... Thinking of OPKs. But not sure.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yes, I know green tea has caffeine, that's why I cut out my coffee. I guess I can just slowly sip my morning coffee and once I have a BM I can toss the rest of it. It served it's purpose, now bye :haha:

BabyC, I know it's so tough. I kind of feel the same and I question if I waited too long, and I silently curse them for showing off and being lucky, etc. BUT, you have no clue what kind of journey they went through. I have to remind myself of that. Maybe they were tormented by everyone's posts, and they went through multiple MC's and pain, and this is their moment to be happy. Try to remember that. Each journey is different, and one day, you will post your announcement and it will make other people silently curse you. Like the circle of life honey. Hope that helps. xoxo


----------



## BabyC4Me

It does help. Thanks Z. You are correct. You never know what ppl have been threw and their TTC journey may have been more complicated than all ours put together. 

I seriously just wanna wake up pregnant one morning. Or be one of those women that just live life and 6 weeks into pregnancy take a test and are surprised 

We shall see!


----------



## greenarcher

In order to live life and find out at 6 weeks, you gotta restart life instead of waiting around TTC! Try to forget about it entirely! :lol: yea, easier said than done


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh lord, I could never just "forget" about all of this stuff I have swirling in my head about TTC :haha:


----------



## BabyC4Me

greenarcher said:


> In order to live life and find out at 6 weeks, you gotta restart life instead of waiting around TTC! Try to forget about it entirely! :lol: yea, easier said than done



HAHAAHAHAH! Restart life ! That's actually accurate. It's hard to re wire your mentality to when you didn't want kids or just didn't care. 

Messy !


----------



## TJ Islander

Hi guys i was out today looking at landslides lol

youre right Happyz..one of my classmates recently had a baby and she is posting everyday of the joys of parent hood and love etc....

i just skip over her posts. i cant deal. i am happy for her tho.

im on cd8 as well BabyC. we are really twinning this month. 

i dont know why im not feeling the ttc thing this month. i dont know if its the zika think but dh didnt seem to have it. must have been our imagination. anyway, i want to go to NTNP. thats less stressful. i will just try to have sex during my fertile time once or twice and do that for the rest of the year. i dont want to symptom spot anymore ( today i felt pregnancy symptoms!!!!!). i wont google or watch youtube. i will only stay here cuz i love talking to you all and i cant tear myself away. even today on my journey back into town i was thinking abt all of u:hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Hi guys i was out today looking at landslides lol
> 
> youre right Happyz..one of my classmates recently had a baby and she is posting everyday of the joys of parent hood and love etc....
> 
> i just skip over her posts. i cant deal. i am happy for her tho.
> 
> im on cd8 as well BabyC. we are really twinning this month.
> 
> i dont know why im not feeling the ttc thing this month. i dont know if its the zika think but dh didnt seem to have it. must have been our imagination. anyway, i want to go to NTNP. thats less stressful. i will just try to have sex during my fertile time once or twice and do that for the rest of the year. i dont want to symptom spot anymore ( today i felt pregnancy symptoms!!!!!). i wont google or watch youtube. i will only stay here cuz i love talking to you all and i cant tear myself away. even today on my journey back into town i was thinking abt all of u:hugs:


Ha! How did we get on the same cycle day !!??? That's crazy ! Too much time spent on the blog !!! We are in sync. But yea ! We are also NTNP this month and for the rest of the year. It's a lot of pressure to continue with the testing and getting AF. 

GOOD LUCK TO US BOTH ! Maybe we should BD on the same days and hope for babies born at the same time. That would be amazeballs


----------



## BelleNuit

I love when cycles sync!

I'm also trying a more relaxed approach to my tww. I'm not going to log any symptoms onto FF. I'm planning to just forget about it, and live my life! Nothing I can do to help anything right now anyway!

Also, have you guys been having that annoying pop up Disney video every time you go to a new page on bnb? It's driving me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

BabyC4Me said:


> TJ Islander said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys i was out today looking at landslides lol
> 
> youre right Happyz..one of my classmates recently had a baby and she is posting everyday of the joys of parent hood and love etc....
> 
> i just skip over her posts. i cant deal. i am happy for her tho.
> 
> im on cd8 as well BabyC. we are really twinning this month.
> 
> i dont know why im not feeling the ttc thing this month. i dont know if its the zika think but dh didnt seem to have it. must have been our imagination. anyway, i want to go to NTNP. thats less stressful. i will just try to have sex during my fertile time once or twice and do that for the rest of the year. i dont want to symptom spot anymore ( today i felt pregnancy symptoms!!!!!). i wont google or watch youtube. i will only stay here cuz i love talking to you all and i cant tear myself away. even today on my journey back into town i was thinking abt all of u:hugs:
> 
> 
> Ha! How did we get on the same cycle day !!??? That's crazy ! Too much time spent on the blog !!! We are in sync. But yea ! We are also NTNP this month and for the rest of the year. It's a lot of pressure to continue with the testing and getting AF.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO US BOTH ! Maybe we should BD on the same days and hope for babies born at the same time. That would be amazeballsClick to expand...

Girl i dont know hw we ended up on the same day but my period came a day early this time.

i really hope ntnp works for us Babyc and Belle. just have regular sex esp in your fertile time and TRY to not think abt it..lol. that will be super hard but we can try:winkwink:


----------



## OhHappyZ

According to the Great Sperm Race documentary, we need to have "gourmet sex" as that releases 50% more sperm! 

Omg I could never not symptom spot. It's my favoritest thing to do. I hate waiting to o because that's all I'm doing. Waiting. At least with the tww I get to obsess :haha: But hope it all goes well for you girls no matter how you go about it.


----------



## GoldenRatio

What's gourmet sex?

I was watching a show today, this girl found a guy n had sex the same day then got pregnant right away. All shows n movies are making ppl think it's so easy to get pregnant. No wonder why I thought I would get pregnant our wedding night even tho it was two days before af


----------



## TJ Islander

GoldenRatio said:


> What's gourmet sex?
> 
> I was watching a show today, this girl found a guy n had sex the same day then got pregnant right away. All shows n movies are making ppl think it's so easy to get pregnant. No wonder why I thought I would get pregnant our wedding night even tho it was two days before af

HAHHAHAA thats liek me. i had sex on the day i ovulated and started planning on pregnancy. i SWORE it was a first go thing. i had no idea it took time.


----------



## greenarcher

Gourmet sex is good sex, rather than just sex for conception. When everyone is having a good time. It's a term from the great sperm race documentary :p


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha, DH and I definitely had gourmet sex a few times this cycle  I guess we'll see if that makes a difference!


----------



## puma1986

As Requested!!! 

Here is a face shot since I don't have facebook and since everyone seems to know what everyone looks like except me! But I'm removing this picture soon! I FEEL WEIRD ABOUT POSTING THIS! So you know I definitely love you ladies since I'm doing it anyways!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahh, so nice to be able to picture you now puma!


----------



## puma1986

Golden: How are you feeling lady?! Is your little bean giving you morning sickness yet?!

Belle: Dude, I'm really excited to see if you'll conceive this month. There's no possible way there was a shortage of swimmers this cycle! 

Gourmet sex! Bwahahaha. I love it.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Ahh, so nice to be able to picture you now puma!

Wahooooo!!! It's coming down in T-minus 30 minutes!

Also! I was typing and talking to my DH at the same time and accidentally put Green instead of you regarding the max influx of swimmers, LOL! I don't multi-task well!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey puma girl!!!!! What a hottie!!!! Why are you not preggo again? lol

Hey ladies! Happy Thursday!!!

any plans for the weekend?

Tomorrow is the last day of school for staff, so Im going to the movies with my besties to see "Me Before You"...we were told to bring the tissues because its an emotional movie lol

Saturday my sister in law is having a graduation lunch, shes going to HIGHSCHOOL in the fall....oh youth....how long ago was that right?


----------



## TJ Islander

puma1986 said:


> As Requested!!!
> 
> Here is a face shot since I don't have facebook and since everyone seems to know what everyone looks like except me! But I'm removing this picture soon! I FEEL WEIRD ABOUT POSTING THIS! So you know I definitely love you ladies since I'm doing it anyways!

:D girl u so cute!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

i have an interview on Monday!! wish me luck. saturday i have to try to get a new shoes for the interview and sunday im visiting my dad. thats me for the weekend :)


----------



## puma1986

LOL - Seriously, you guys. You are all GORGEOUS! How are we all not pregnant yet. Sigh. The wait is terrible.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma! great pic! Finally I got all the faces. 

DH is eating carrot as in typing this and I think I'm about to kill him cuz of his chewing :cry:

I'm not feeling sick yet, in fact I don't even know if I'm pregnant. Today was a sh*t show.... I went to see our fam doc and he said pregnancy test was negative and I was like okey then what was the hcg level and he says oh we just did urine test!!! Wtf!!! Who does urine test at labs these days, I thought he was doing blood test. Of course my urine test is negative, that morning I barely had a line on frer and I gave my second urine of the day. Anyways I'm just super annoyed that I had to wait one week to get result of an urine test. I was like u know they sell urine tests at the store you old idiot:dohh:

Anyways I left his office angry then I had appt with the endocrinologist, he looked at my urine tests and said let's order blood test and he will call me with results Tom or Monday. Also he said that he won't be able to help me further and he will refer me to a gyno. 

It was just a frustrating day... It's like I live in a third world country, waiting for urine test for a week:growlmad:

Also sorry ladies if I look like in uninterested in your cycles, It's been like a rollercoster and I don't feel so good. I'm angry at everything and uncomfortable in my own skin. Always too hot and my clothes bother me, everything bothers me :cry: I was so close punching the doctor, that angry.


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> i have an interview on Monday!! wish me luck. saturday i have to try to get a new shoes for the interview and sunday im visiting my dad. thats me for the weekend :)

Good luck on your interview!!! Whats the position??

family visits are always a good break from reality....unless you cant stand your family then...its actually more stressful than it should be 

You will be fine at the interview! Sending good vibes!


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> i have an interview on Monday!! wish me luck. saturday i have to try to get a new shoes for the interview and sunday im visiting my dad. thats me for the weekend :)

Good luck lady!!!! Sounds like a weekend that you'll be able to relax some! :happydance:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma! great pic! Finally I got all the faces.
> 
> DH is eating carrot as in typing this and I think I'm about to kill him cuz of his chewing :cry:
> 
> I'm not feeling sick yet, in fact I don't even know if I'm pregnant. Today was a sh*t show.... I went to see our fam doc and he said pregnancy test was negative and I was like okey then what was the hcg level and he says oh we just did urine test!!! Wtf!!! Who does urine test at labs these days, I thought he was doing blood test. Of course my urine test is negative, that morning I barely had a line on frer and I gave my second urine of the day. Anyways I'm just super annoyed that I had to wait one week to get result of an urine test. I was like u know they sell urine tests at the store you old idiot:dohh:
> 
> Anyways I left his office angry then I had appt with the endocrinologist, he looked at my urine tests and said let's order blood test and he will call me with results Tom or Monday. Also he said that he won't be able to help me further and he will refer me to a gyno.
> 
> It was just a frustrating day... It's like I live in a third world country, waiting for urine test for a week:growlmad:
> 
> Also sorry ladies if I look like in uninterested in your cycles, It's been like a rollercoster and I don't feel so good. I'm angry at everything and uncomfortable in my own skin. Always too hot and my clothes bother me, everything bothers me :cry: I was so close punching the doctor, that angry.

I'm sorry I couldn't stop laughing at your post....

DH Chews Carrot = Pregnant Woman wants to kill him. 

You totally sound pregnant whether your Pee test with the Doctor was conclusive or not. Hang in there, I've never seen it take so long for a silly test. Please let us know when the results of your blood test come back! I wonder if they weren't using high sensitivity tests.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden...that sounds like a HORRIBLE first doctors appt ! I cant imagine! 

What a idiot that doctor was...why would they plan to only do a urine test???? 

you def didnt need to take another one of those over the counter bullshit tests. I would have been screamin in that office too....the nerve!!!! You have waited all this time to FINALLY get a positive result ..and when you got one..you cant even have a smooth confirmation appt with the docs.


On the bright side, your emotions being all over the place is def hormonal and thats a great indicator of a bean sticking...

you will be able to look back on this and CRACKKKKK UPPPPPP but for now...just try not to shove the carrot down DH's throat and remain chilled for the baby's sake...and yours

YOU ARE STRONGER THAN YOU FEEL!! we all know this , and i hope you do too

love ya!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks girls, I'm just super hormonal n emotional. And these stupid mosquitos are biting me badly! I never had this many bites before, everytime I go outside I come home with at least three bites:(( good thing there s no zika here.


----------



## BabyC4Me

The mosquitoes must want some of that juicy baby blood!!!!!

HA!


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden i know that must have been horrible. i would be crying my eyes out. but u have to just be strong. im sure everything is fine and the tests will confirm. dont worry abut our cycles lol. u have a bean to think about. How many weeks are you now?

thanks for the good luck wishes. the position is called research officer. it will be more of research in technology, science and energy. its more pay of course. different environment. i wont be able to dress like a slob to work anymore. i will have to dress nice and wear heesl and probably make up:wacko: thats the down side. i wont do field work anymore so no more hiking and looking at rocks:cry: but its a step up and who knows i might like it. so i want to do my best in the interview!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Golden i know that must have been horrible. i would be crying my eyes out. but u have to just be strong. im sure everything is fine and the tests will confirm. dont worry abut our cycles lol. u have a bean to think about. How many weeks are you now?
> 
> thanks for the good luck wishes. the position is called research officer. it will be more of research in technology, science and energy. its more pay of course. different environment. i wont be able to dress like a slob to work anymore. i will have to dress nice and wear heesl and probably make up:wacko: thats the down side. i wont do field work anymore so no more hiking and looking at rocks:cry: but its a step up and who knows i might like it. so i want to do my best in the interview!

Being able to dress nice and wear cute outfits ALWAYS makes a position more attractive...hopefully this new job opportunity will help your mood altogether and subliminally assist with the NTNP method ...

have you BDed yet?? 

we are on CD 9... .......im trying fit it in soon.....but i try not to think about it ...but since the accident DH hasnt initiated sex at all...i have done oral on him twice since the accident BUT we havent had sex yet....hes watching the NBA finals soooooo his mind is a bit pre occupied...but i will jump the bones soon...he has no idea.


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ Islander said:


> Golden i know that must have been horrible. i would be crying my eyes out. but u have to just be strong. im sure everything is fine and the tests will confirm. dont worry abut our cycles lol. u have a bean to think about. How many weeks are you now?
> 
> thanks for the good luck wishes. the position is called research officer. it will be more of research in technology, science and energy. its more pay of course. different environment. i wont be able to dress like a slob to work anymore. i will have to dress nice and wear heesl and probably make up:wacko: thats the down side. i wont do field work anymore so no more hiking and looking at rocks:cry: but its a step up and who knows i might like it. so i want to do my best in the interview!


I would love to dress pretty for work! when I go to construction sites I have to dress accordingly, not fun. Good luck with ur interview, I'm sure u will get it!

I was so upset all day so DH is taking me to see a movie "Conjuring 2", I really liked the first one so let's see how this one is


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ, seriously good luck at your interview!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

thanks guys!!

i only db yesterday but he pulled out. he claims hes scared of giving me zika,..:growlmad: anyway whatever. i know he did not get it. i dont think those little rash was anythin bc they went away in a few hrs..smh.. will see how it goes. if he does it again im gonna have to get miserable and decide if we just want to sit this month out or what.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden , I heard the conjuring 2 was a piece of doodoo. 

Let me know how you liked it. 

And Tj, I think he is just taking extra precautions and being worried about passing anything. But don't let it get you upset. Just talk to him about how you feel regarding him pulling out and where you guys can come to an agreement on BD from now on this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey TJ, it does sound like he is being cautious! Like BabyC said, a good place to start is to talk to him about how you feel!

I was just thinking today, that after all of the trouble i've had ttc, if i ever do manage to get pregnant, i won't do anything to prevent a second one after!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Golden , I heard the conjuring 2 was a piece of doodoo.
> 
> Let me know how you liked it.
> 
> And Tj, I think he is just taking extra precautions and being worried about passing anything. But don't let it get you upset. Just talk to him about how you feel regarding him pulling out and where you guys can come to an agreement on BD from now on this cycle.

Yea it was so long and boring, i fell asleep couple times lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Hey TJ, it does sound like he is being cautious! Like BabyC said, a good place to start is to talk to him about how you feel!
> 
> I was just thinking today, that after all of the trouble i've had ttc, if i ever do manage to get pregnant, i won't do anything to prevent a second one after!

Thats what we decided to do too, we will never prevent since it takes million years to concieve. 

I was talking to my roommate from university years, she got pregnant right after her wedding. She said they did it once and that was because of the moment and they regret it after because they didnt want a kid just yet. She got pregnant with one time sex:wacko:


----------



## BabyC4Me

And that's the crazy part ...one time sex when they DIDNT want a baby...and boom. 

I think we should all just NOT want kids and be like "we aren't ready " and hopefully that backwards logic works in our favor and we get a surprise child. 

Who's with me ?? Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> And that's the crazy part ...one time sex when they DIDNT want a baby...and boom.
> 
> I think we should all just NOT want kids and be like "we aren't ready " and hopefully that backwards logic works in our favor and we get a surprise child.
> 
> Who's with me ?? Lol

I tried that but i dont think i can bend my mind hehe I was reading a book about law of attraction and it said if u believe that whatever u eat doesnt make you gain weight, then u wont gain. So basically every time i eat something, i always think how its gonna go to my butt and i needed to reverse that saying i never gain. Yea didnt happen hahahaa so hard to change what you actually believe in.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden ! Just kill me dream why don't cha?????!!!

:-D. I have to try something!!!


Today is CD 10 and I am
Going to get me some sex today. My Hubbie has been less interested since y accident. Maybe becuZ he thinks I'm still in pain. But damnit. No. ! 

I can make it work !


----------



## BelleNuit

Get creative with the pillows babyc!


----------



## greenarcher

BabyC - agreed use pillows! 

Belle - when are you planning on testing?

TJ - how was the interview??

Golden - How you feeeling, momma? Sorry the movie sucked 

I'm CD14, doin the deed, waiting to O, hoping for a positive OPK so I have a general idea of when O was, since I'm not temping.


----------



## BelleNuit

AF is due the 26th, but I'm not going to test ahead of time. Will just wait and see and accept what comes!

Looks like you're in your fertile phase green! Should get your + opk in a few days I would guess!


----------



## greenarcher

Yup yup! Man just waiting!? I don't know how I'd do it. I think I would break at the very latest, the day my period was due if no spotting had started. 

9 more days :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I just find pregnancy testing so disheartening! At least with AF you get warning signs that it's coming so it's less of a blow. With a HPT you get a negative response all at once and I find that hard to deal with. I can't take another negative HPT!

The next one I take will be after AF is late, and I'll make DH watch the test with me


----------



## GoldenRatio

Green, Im doing good thanks for asking. Just super angry at everything, so exhausting. I was so rude to a contractor that called me and told me how to do my job:growlmad: i was like ohhh no u didnt! At this point i dont even care if they fire me, i will sue their asses because im pregnant lol

Belle, i said i wont test lasy cycle too but then peed on million sticks! :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

I did one cycle where I didn't test and I preferred that. Last cycle I tested and the disappointment was palpable. Not doing that again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ugh, I've been feeling really under the weather lately.

Yesterday I had to miss a day of work because I was having severe low back pain (hurt to move). I've had back pain most of the week and today I've started sneezing. I'm exhausted and think I'm coming down with a cold.

Poor me!


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh that sucks, Belle :( I think I'd like to try that as well. I'm going to try to hold off until at least 12ish DPO, so maybe a line will be more than a squinter. 

Golden - yikes! Back away from the pregnant lady! ;)

My good friend had her FET this morning, and we will be testing on the same day! She gets betas done and same day results on the day I planned to test (July 1). I'm super excited, it would be awesome to have a bump buddy IRL!


----------



## TJ Islander

hi guys, 
my interview is monday 9 30. if i get the job i will be seconded for 6 month bc its a different ministry from the one im in. now im realising maybe i shouldnt get pregnant right now.:cry:

maybe i should wait to see if i get it then if i do wait til my secondment is over. that way, i wont have to have any issues with maternity leave (which is 2 mnths)

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh no belle!! That's the worst!! Rest and stay hydrated lovey.


----------



## greenarcher

Ah okay. That's a tough situation to be in. I'm sorta job searching and have the same concerns. 

Sorry for the American ignorance, whats secondment?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no TJ! It sounds like things just aren't lining up right now, I'm sorry hun!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yes, what is a secondment?

That sucks though. Life can be cruel. But pregnancy is 9 months long, once you are past the 6 months won't you be clear?


----------



## TJ Islander

greenarcher said:


> Ah okay. That's a tough situation to be in. I'm sorta job searching and have the same concerns.
> 
> Sorry for the American ignorance, whats secondment?

secondment means i will still have my original job during the first 6 months of my new job. once you are in the government service and u take another job in the service you dont really resign. all they do is shift you over. so its like taking leave from the first job to do the new job. the 6 mnths is to see if you are performing well or if you like it. if not you can move back to the old job.


----------



## TJ Islander

OhHappyZ said:


> Yes, what is a secondment?
> 
> That sucks though. Life can be cruel. But pregnancy is 9 months long, once you are past the 6 months won't you be clear?

yes i should be. that means i may have to delay baby for 6 mnths!!! its sucks being a woman sometimes and trying to have a career. its not fair.

i prayed asking God to let his will be done. whatever is best for me because having a baby is most important for me


----------



## BabyC4Me

I mean the secondment is actually a plus. If you hate the job you can always shift back to the old position. I wish that was installed in the US. I would have made less stupid job changes
lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ, i absolutely hate my job and i had to stay because of immigration/ttc, i know how you feel. It sucks to be women and seems like nobody cares about pregnancy. I lost so many positions when they heard i was newly married. But at the end i had to stick to it for the sake of my family. Im sure you will pick whats right for you and ur baby will arrive just on time:hugs:

Btw doc's office called and my blood test is positive! We are really happy, definitely worth all the tears, wait and diet and pills and tests....everything i been thru, i forgot all about it when she said its positive. My immigration status will be solved in couple months but i cant quit due to pregnancy. Apparently i can take maternity leave as early as 6months! so i can leave my job in 5-6months and never come back after the mat leave is complete :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden that's great news !!!!!!

Positive blood test !!!!! And I'm happy that all your worries finally disappeared when you got that result and you were confirmed that the baby is happy and healthy ! 

Soooooo worth the wait !!!!!

What an amazing feeling. I can't imagine ! Pass the dust ! 


.....so? What do you do next ? We need to live every pregnant day thru you !


----------



## TJ Islander

whooohooooo!! Go baby momma!!! 

i wont be next :( lol

i predict 3 BFP this month lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well they refereed me to a gyno, one that my doctor mentioned was old and rude apparently (rate my doc says so) so i picked a good reviewed one and told them to refer me to her. Will wait for her to call me. 

Im predicting at least 2 bfps too! cant wait to see you ladies test. Gonna get my poas addiction taken care of here right?:hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Don't look at me for tests. 

NTNP means none of that testing mess. 

Just living life. But worrying about babies lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Don't look at me for tests.
> 
> NTNP means none of that testing mess.
> 
> Just living life. But worrying about babies lol

Yea okey u are on break this month but I will expect tests by next month! 
How u feeling? How is ur hip/stomach?


----------



## BabyC4Me

I'm not really on breakkkkkkk per say lol 

I'm still BDing and hoping for the best. We just got back into the swing of things today. So I will keep that energy going for the rest of next week (which just so happens to be my fertile week ...but who's tracking ? Not ME !)

My hips and tummy are def feeling a lot better. Just waiting for some swelling to go down. But in terms of wounds and bruising I'm 80% better. Thanks for asking !!!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> TJ, i absolutely hate my job and i had to stay because of immigration/ttc, i know how you feel. It sucks to be women and seems like nobody cares about pregnancy. I lost so many positions when they heard i was newly married. But at the end i had to stick to it for the sake of my family. Im sure you will pick whats right for you and ur baby will arrive just on time:hugs:
> 
> Btw doc's office called and my blood test is positive! We are really happy, definitely worth all the tears, wait and diet and pills and tests....everything i been thru, i forgot all about it when she said its positive. My immigration status will be solved in couple months but i cant quit due to pregnancy. Apparently i can take maternity leave as early as 6months! so i can leave my job in 5-6months and never come back after the mat leave is complete :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAY! SO STOKED TO HEAR THIS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TJ Islander

Good luck Baby C, cycle twin! lol

i might be sitting this month out to see how my interview goes. its actually kind of refreshing, im not gonna lie. its like my brain just told my emotions to adjust. no pressure or stress to BD. im not stressing on ovia. im so cool calm and collected lol..

i bet that i get BFP when i least expect it lol oh boy!

i had a good evening. the 3 departments at my work place has sports competition on fridays. we played cricket today and my team won. i made 1 run! lol...any of you know the game??


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma thanks, I just saw ur reply and I was like omg who is pregnant hehe thought mine is old news


----------



## BelleNuit

I think if we don't conceive this month we will be taking a break from it for awhile. maybe do the ntnp thing. or maybe take a true break.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden u thought that too ! I was like omg Puma knows another secret !


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad you're feeling less stressed TJ! I'm definitely hoping you do well at that interview on Monday!

I had a really huge dip in bbt today. If my temp stays low the next few days, FF wants to move my O date to earlier in the month. So not sure if I should be worried that maybe AF is coming sooner than expected, or that a possibly didn't O at all, or excited that maybe this is the mythical implantation dip. 

SO I'm just going to stay neutral about it! I will be camping tonight, so will be drinking and sleeping in a tent, so my temp tomorrow will be pretty useless. May not even take a temp depending on how the night goes!


----------



## TJ Islander

BelleNuit said:


> Glad you're feeling less stressed TJ! I'm definitely hoping you do well at that interview on Monday!
> 
> I had a really huge dip in bbt today. If my temp stays low the next few days, FF wants to move my O date to earlier in the month. So not sure if I should be worried that maybe AF is coming sooner than expected, or that a possibly didn't O at all, or excited that maybe this is the mythical implantation dip.
> 
> SO I'm just going to stay neutral about it! I will be camping tonight, so will be drinking and sleeping in a tent, so my temp tomorrow will be pretty useless. May not even take a temp depending on how the night goes!

Good luck belle! have fun camping. camping sounds fun


----------



## BabyC4Me

You guys. I'm in a weird funk today. 
Three baby announcements this week in total. 
Me and Hubbie try to get it on this morning and he wasn't able to stay "into it " so we stopped. Later on i asked him did he still find me attractive and of course he said of course and that I was his princess and blah blah. But Watever. I want sex. And I want to be pregnant. I thought I could handle the NTNP method but I honestly am really salty about how long this whole process is taking. 

I went to his sisters graduation lunch today and within 5 mins my mother in law asked me "what's wrong !? You okay. You sure?" And I was certain I was able to hide my emotions. But apparently not. 

Idk. I'm just not feeling my Hubbie right now...not feeling like doing anything ...just wanna look at baby shit and crawl up into a ball with a onesie that smells like baby powder. 


HELP!


----------



## greenarcher

Yeah sometimes you think you hide things, and sometimes youreferred way wrong. Maybe you and dh should have a night just enjoying oral to remind each other that sex is for fun, not just baby making


----------



## BabyC4Me

Green. We have been doing that without problems. I think it's becuZ time was our second time since the accident and we haven't been doing it as often. 

I'm sure it will spice back up. But I just needed to vent about it to y'all lol 

Since no one else gets the whole process.


----------



## greenarcher

Oh that's really good to hear. Totally feel you with venting. It's nice to have somewhere with ladies in the same position to listen <3 

Feel better!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc we went thru couple months of miserable time, I was so emotional about everything and I wanted DH to give me sex when I was ovulating. He couldn't do it. For men it's difficult when they know that you want them for the sperms. 

Basically I said f*ck it, I'm not gonna run after DH for sex and start to feel insecure about myself. Two months we missed ovulation because we only had sex after he begged me for it and then everything went back to normal once he noticed I wasn't desperate. 

Btw I feel like I wanna kill everybody, I argued with a lady at grocery store and I get mad at DH for everything he says, even when he breaths I get mad. I hope this hormonal anger will go away soon because I'm starting to get annoyed!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> You guys. I'm in a weird funk today.
> Three baby announcements this week in total.
> Me and Hubbie try to get it on this morning and he wasn't able to stay "into it " so we stopped. Later on i asked him did he still find me attractive and of course he said of course and that I was his princess and blah blah. But Watever. I want sex. And I want to be pregnant. I thought I could handle the NTNP method but I honestly am really salty about how long this whole process is taking.
> 
> I went to his sisters graduation lunch today and within 5 mins my mother in law asked me "what's wrong !? You okay. You sure?" And I was certain I was able to hide my emotions. But apparently not.
> 
> Idk. I'm just not feeling my Hubbie right now...not feeling like doing anything ...just wanna look at baby shit and crawl up into a ball with a onesie that smells like baby powder.
> 
> 
> HELP!

It totally doesn't help when DH isn't performing as expected. I've questioned the same thing before. I hate it. Of course he loves you and thinks you're gorgeous! You're the woman he chose to spend his forever with =) I get it completely. It is really, really difficult. These are the days you really need to treat yourself. The stress of ttc only hurts our chances. It's a serious catch 22. You should have your DH give you a foot or back rub. Get yourself something delicious to drink and take a hot bubble bath!


----------



## TJ Islander

they def lose the vibe when they realise you just want the sperm! for me, after a wjile i had no real interest in sex. i just wanted sex when i was ovulating and thats it..ahd he realised and it was a major turn off for him.

sigh..never think you are alone going thru these things!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks girls ! I'm glad I'm not the only one going thru this or has experienced this in the past. 

DH knows how much I want a baby. And he wants one just as bad. But since we as women are the keepers of the bean , there is a lot of pressure man. 

But he def doesn't know when I ovulate. I stopped telling him my cycle status a hike ago. That's def a mood kill. 

Tj , I know how you feel about wanting to kill everyone and everything annoys you 

Tis the season. Especially since we are on the same cycle say. 

I have been super moody this weekend. I hate the way I feel. 

And puma I just might treat myself to a manicure or some delish dessert. 

Why not ? 

Lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

Of course. After I wrote that last message , DH took full advantage of me ...and I loved it !!!! 

We are back on schedule ladies 

CHEERS !


----------



## OhHappyZ

Baby, I had this whole message in my head about how it was probably a mood, but your last message shows that it probably was!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Z......OH it was def a mood ! I'm out of it now. Funny how powerful sex can be lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

No, lol, I was saying HE was in a mood!! :haha:


----------



## BabyC4Me

OhHappyZ said:


> No, lol, I was saying HE was in a mood!! :haha:

Lmao! He was fine. It was completely all me. 

I take full accountability for that moody mess


----------



## puma1986

I'm surprised my DH hasn't gotten annoyed yet. LOL We BD'd the day after my period, took a one day break, BD'd two days in a row, took a one day break and we have BD'd the last 4 days. My OPK is still showing peak so I suggestively hinted toward BD again today and his jaw dropped and said "you're going to rub me raw!!!" I said "that's what preseed is for babe!" LMAO 

Oh the things they put up with for baby making. 

I promised him I'd give him a break in two days. 

He offered me an unbelieving "UHHHHH HUHHHH" response. 

LOL!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Puma!! That made me laugh out loud hahaha I'm using pressed but DH doesn't know &#128520;


----------



## greenarcher

Oh wow it looks like we're all synced up to o at the same timr


----------



## puma1986

Whaaaaaaat?!?! Holy crap green. You're right!

I'm glad I'm synced back up with my cycle buddy <3


----------



## puma1986

OhHappyZ said:


> Puma!! That made me laugh out loud hahaha I'm using pressed but DH doesn't know &#128520;

Bwahahaha. :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

OMG puma !!! Your Hubbie sounds hilarious ! These men really crack me up 

Z...how do you sneak and use preseed ? Before sex ?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> OMG puma !!! Your Hubbie sounds hilarious ! These men really crack me up
> 
> Z...how do you sneak and use preseed ? Before sex ?

For me I always take a shower before BD so I just insert it before I leave the bathroom! =D Oooor in the off chance I don't, I just act like I have to go to the bathroom for something first, lol
Technically it's suppose to be in for 15 minutes prior to BD so it works out!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma ... I always feel like it would kill the mood if you're like "pause. Let me go handle this real quick " and come back to foreplay lol 

How do you women keep the momentum going ???


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma ... I always feel like it would kill the mood if you're like "pause. Let me go handle this real quick " and come back to foreplay lol
> 
> How do you women keep the momentum going ???

Since I work fulltime during the day and do school work when I get home, I always feel gross and shower before watching TV and relaxing with the Hubs. :) It just works out that way for us!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Yea I guess it all depends on your "cozy time schedule / environment ".


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Yea I guess it all depends on your "cozy time schedule / environment ".

Exactly! But if you have room for super sponteneity, I'd recommend heading the the bathroom first on days you plan to initiate! :) if he initiates first, then I totally see your predicament! It WOULD be a mood killer to pause! Perhaps Happy has some suggestions? :)


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I don't know how you managed to pull off 6 BD sessions in 5 days. We just finished up 5 BD sessions in 5 days and I AM DONE DANCING. Good Lord. I'm exhausted. I need like a week break now lol 

Kudos to you for pulling off 6 mamasita!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, it totally looks like you O'd and Green I see you have crosshairs too!

BabyC are you using OPKs this month or completely NTNP? I would guess that you are close to O as well if it hasn't already happened!

Well I had a great weekend and had a lot of fun camping :) Didn't worry about taking my temp this morning because I knew it would be meaningless. I'm hoping tomorrow it will be back up!

Otherwise, I've been sneezing like crazy for about 3-4 days now. I'm thinking it must be allergies, but I don't usually have allergies! Definitely don't feel like I'm coming down with anything, but it is annoying.


----------



## WishnandHopn

You ladies are very impressive with your consecutive days of BDing....I think we made it to 4 days in a row once but that was my limit! And it was feeling like work, not fun. Good on you all for keeping it going for days!

I've also done some sneaky preseeding. I only use 1-2 ml though...any more and it's so sloppy!


----------



## TJ Islander

guys when i was in uni, and i was young and fit, i used to have sex every day..on average!!! lol 

my best days are behind me..sigh


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> Belle: I don't know how you managed to pull off 6 BD sessions in 5 days. We just finished up 5 BD sessions in 5 days and I AM DONE DANCING. Good Lord. I'm exhausted. I need like a week break now lol
> 
> Kudos to you for pulling off 6 mamasita!

Ahaha, I was definitely exhausted by the end! It was actually more like 7 BD in 5 days, but one of those times DH couldn't actually finish. We were feeling extra energetic this go round for whatever reason! 

But I definitely prefer to BD 1-2 x a week! I'm looking forward to returning to that schedule once we are done TTC!

You did great too! 5 session in 5 days!! woo hoo! You are in good shape to catch that egg this month!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Enjoy it now! im so scared to BD, everytime it hurts I get scared that I'm losing the baby. 

I had an annoying day today. Sil's sister is pregnant, like same due date as mine so she was telling me about t and I had to act upset because they donno that I'm pregnant. She was saying how she got pregnant in two months without knowing when she ovulated even, okey bitch! Good for u! 

Then we went to the mall and I saw one of my friend, she asked infront of everyone if we are still trying and how come it's not happening. I don't even know how she knows about us trying but it annoyed me. I was supposed to meet up with them on Tuesday but I just texted her saying I'm not coming because I know everyone is gonna ask about us trying and how come we can't concieve. Why are ppl so insensitive.

DH doesn't want me to tell anybody but I couldn't resist and told my mom, and made her promise to not tell anybody. She cried, she was so happy for me.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well Golden, when you DO feel ready to tell people I bet it will feel super satisfying!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Golden it is so crazy how people don't realize how insensitive it is to ask that. Like obviously you don't need to remind me that I'm trying. It kind of takes up all my spare brain time. I spend probably a good 88% of my waking days thinking about conceiving, pregnancy, babies and raising children. Ughh.


----------



## OhHappyZ

BabyC4Me said:


> Z...how do you sneak and use preseed ? Before sex ?

Yep, I only use 1 ml, but I shower and do it. Then we dtd. Super easy. I tried 1.5ml once but he commented about how I was too slippery and it was hard to...um....finish. So we ended up dtd longer (like an hour) and it got better. It was so fun. We try to be fun about it, but it is hard when I'm tired to remember to treat him with love, not just use him for his seed lol


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Enjoy it now! im so scared to BD, everytime it hurts I get scared that I'm losing the baby.
> 
> I had an annoying day today. Sil's sister is pregnant, like same due date as mine so she was telling me about t and I had to act upset because they donno that I'm pregnant. She was saying how she got pregnant in two months without knowing when she ovulated even, okey bitch! Good for u!
> 
> Then we went to the mall and I saw one of my friend, she asked infront of everyone if we are still trying and how come it's not happening. I don't even know how she knows about us trying but it annoyed me. I was supposed to meet up with them on Tuesday but I just texted her saying I'm not coming because I know everyone is gonna ask about us trying and how come we can't concieve. Why are ppl so insensitive.
> 
> DH doesn't want me to tell anybody but I couldn't resist and told my mom, and made her promise to not tell anybody. She cried, she was so happy for me.

People really are so insensitive. I'm glad you told your mom. She is going to be the best person to have in your corner right now :)


----------



## puma1986

I'm so confused. FF pinpointed me ovulating three days ago. But I had positive OPKs the last three days (four days in total) Is there something I'm not understanding here?

I don't think you can have pos opks after ovulation? Or no?


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I'm so confused. FF pinpointed me ovulating three days ago. But I had positive OPKs the last three days (four days in total) Is there something I'm not understanding here?
> 
> I don't think you can have pos opks after ovulation? Or no?

Yes u can hav pos opk anytime or multiple times n that's why some women miss their ovulation. That's why it's great that u temping but on the other hand that crossline can still move depends on your next temps. You definitely are done ovulating n now just relax, will see how the line goes


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey girls !

Happy Monday !

Tj - good luck on your interview today. 
I also have two interviews for a summer job and my Hubbie has one today as well ! 

Belle--I didn't use OPKS this month. Just gotta feeling it out. After sex yesterday on cd 12 there was blood when I went to clean up. It shallot happens on cd 13. So maybe early ovulation this month ? 

Who really knows. But we will def BD each day this week. And see what happens. 

I feel like we will get 2 more BFPs This month  

Golden /::: I can't wait to you can announce to the world your pregnancy since ppl are such assholes and clearly don't care about your feelings. 

Have you picked names yet ???


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I'm not sure that we can say with 100% certainty that you ovulated already. It almost looks like it because you do have a huge temp jump. But your first positive OPK shouldn't happen after O. Maybe keep BDing just to be on the safe side! You got dotted lines for cross hairs so I wouldn't be surprised if they moved around on you depending on your next few temps!

Well ladies, 8 dpo here. Literally the only "symptom" I'm having is sneezing. I've been sneezing daily for the last couple days and definitely don't have a cold. Must have developed some allergies, haha.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle. It's great if you notice early symptoms. But if you don't , that's just as good ! 

Try and relax and distract your mind ! 

Are there any good summer shows starting soon ??


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Baby C! I'm definitely going to try to keep myself occupied :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC we had names before we got married hehe, but trying to stay cool because DH thinks i will go into great depression if we get too excited and plan too much and end p losing. 

Ugh so annoying, how i waited so long for this and i cant even get excited because of the fear of losing it.


----------



## BelleNuit

That's just part of the process Golden. Sounds like you aren't having any signs of miscarriage so just try to enjoy where you are at. All of us would love to be in your position, even if it meant our worries shifted from typical ttc worries to pregnancy worries.


----------



## greenarcher

What she said ^^ would love those worries ;) try to enjoy it love!

Puma, are you using the digital OPK and a regular OPK? I see you got peak fertility two days in a row before FF gave you cross hairs. Maybe the regular OPK is just wonky?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im trying to enjoy but cant stop worrying lol

Btw my app says that baby will get a heart beat as early as in 5 weeks, i will be 5 weeks 5 days on our anniversary. I wish we could get an early scan and hear the heart beat that day. Too bad there is no private scan option in Canada. 

Belle ur chart looks great! thats a implantation dip for sure. Most ppl dont believe in implantation dip but i had a dip 3 days before my positive so im a believer now:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

I will probably feel the same golden once I get there! Miscarriage is truly terrifying, especially considering how long we have all been trying! I imagine it will be a relief to hear that heartbeat!

I'm definitely hoping its an implantation dip! But not going to let myself get too excited. My triphasic chart last month was a huge let down haha. Still not planning to test early!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I think every mom has a fear of miscarrying her baby. It's becuZ we will always take responsibility for that loss and feel guilty becuz of it. 

It's a lot of weight on your shoulders when you get that BLAZING BFP. But you should take the time to enjoy this moment. Embrace the idea of creating a full blown human in your belly ! It's an amazing thing when you sit down and really think about how In sync your muscles & organs must be ! 

Golden I don't know about you. But I would be smiling ear to ear knowing that I am keeping this secret from the rest of the world. Not every woman can bear a child. So walk with pride and go shopping for that little lemon head baby! Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

Golden, imagine when u have the last laugh lol...try to keep yourself happy and stress free. Have fun girl! you're preggers!!!! dont waste time on those negative people. 

Baby C i hope u are getting all the DB in. its day 13. no time to lose! i felt a pang of sadness when i realise i may be ovulating tomorrow and it will be a wasted egg. sigh...but im just gonna take it out my mind. 

everybody seems to be going quite well :) Good luck with all your charting etc

my interview went well. i was stumped on a couple questions but i wasnt nervous so i think i did well. will see what happens.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj glad to hear that about your interview ! I'm sure that you will be hearing something soon. Did they give you any feedback on when you should hear a yes or no ? 

And yup! I BDed yesterday and today. 2/2 fertile days so far have been met with BD. So I'm feeling okay. Not confident. But okay. There still is no guarantee that conception happens. So many things to factor in ! 

Next month will be your month Tj. I forgot why you are taking a break


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ it sounds like your interview went well then! I think it's perfectly normal to be stumped on a couple questions! I'm sorry that you have to WTT for this month! 

If we don't conceive by August we'll have to skip that month because DH is going on a long hiking trip right during my fertile days! OOPS! Bad timing! I totally thought that we'd be pregnant by then! (and still hoping I will be!)

BabyC 2/2 fertile days sounds pretty good so far! TTC is such a crap shoot most times anyway.... some people conceive only BDing once and others can try for 6+ days in a row and nothing!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> What she said ^^ would love those worries ;) try to enjoy it love!
> 
> Puma, are you using the digital OPK and a regular OPK? I see you got peak fertility two days in a row before FF gave you cross hairs. Maybe the regular OPK is just wonky?

I used the digital OPK's until I ran out (there are spendy!) - I use the regular ones this morning. My first thought was that somehow maybe it was wonky - but I took a second OPK and it gave me the same results. I'm so horribly confused. I'm going on 5 days of BLAZING positive OPK's. Supposedly, you ovulate 12-36 hours after your first OPK. Who knows. :shrug: I don't like it though!

I attached the picture I took of them today which speaks for itself. I don't get it.
 



Attached Files:







Ovulation21June.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> Golden, imagine when u have the last laugh lol...try to keep yourself happy and stress free. Have fun girl! you're preggers!!!! dont waste time on those negative people.
> 
> Baby C i hope u are getting all the DB in. its day 13. no time to lose! i felt a pang of sadness when i realise i may be ovulating tomorrow and it will be a wasted egg. sigh...but im just gonna take it out my mind.
> 
> everybody seems to be going quite well :) Good luck with all your charting etc
> 
> my interview went well. i was stumped on a couple questions but i wasnt nervous so i think i did well. will see what happens.

Woohoo!!!!! Awesome and congrats! I'm excited to hear if you got it! Fingers crossed for you!:happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Wow yea those are very positive. How odd! 

Ugh I am having the worst cramps tonight. I'm only 1 dpo. Anyone else get these this early in tww? I think maybe I have a stomach bug...


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> What she said ^^ would love those worries ;) try to enjoy it love!
> 
> Puma, are you using the digital OPK and a regular OPK? I see you got peak fertility two days in a row before FF gave you cross hairs. Maybe the regular OPK is just wonky?
> 
> I used the digital OPK's until I ran out (there are spendy!) - I use the regular ones this morning. My first thought was that somehow maybe it was wonky - but I took a second OPK and it gave me the same results. I'm so horribly confused. I'm going on 5 days of BLAZING positive OPK's. Supposedly, you ovulate 12-36 hours after your first OPK. Who knows. :shrug: I don't like it though!
> 
> I attached the picture I took of them today which speaks for itself. I don't get it.Click to expand...


Have all five tests looked that strong ???? Cuz that baby is DARK!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> What she said ^^ would love those worries ;) try to enjoy it love!
> 
> Puma, are you using the digital OPK and a regular OPK? I see you got peak fertility two days in a row before FF gave you cross hairs. Maybe the regular OPK is just wonky?
> 
> I used the digital OPK's until I ran out (there are spendy!) - I use the regular ones this morning. My first thought was that somehow maybe it was wonky - but I took a second OPK and it gave me the same results. I'm so horribly confused. I'm going on 5 days of BLAZING positive OPK's. Supposedly, you ovulate 12-36 hours after your first OPK. Who knows. :shrug: I don't like it though!
> 
> I attached the picture I took of them today which speaks for itself. I don't get it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have all five tests looked that strong ???? Cuz that baby is DARK!Click to expand...

Yes! Even the digital when I pulled the sticks out. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's abnormal at this point!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Maybe you are having a weird surge and its lasting a long time. Cuz both testing methods (digital and paper strips) couldn't have been wonky at the same time. Unless ...they were ???

Just to drive you up a wall ! And your BD schedule has been going fine. 

As long as you are getting it in .....you are gonna hurt that time frame eventually. 

Everything else after that is out of your control missy !


----------



## BabyC4Me

HAPPY BIRFFFFFF DAY Z!!!!!!

I hope you and Hubbie have big plans today or this weekend. !


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, 5 + OPKs like that! Hola!! I'm not sure what to make of that. Although I have heard with OPKs that you ovulate 24-36 hours after the FIRST positive, otherwise its just the LH leaving your system that the OPKs keep picking up. With your temp jump again today I'd say that you have probably O'd, its just tough to pinpoint when! Might be more clear in a few days with a few more temps.


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Puma,

I was researching the multiple positive opks a couple weeks ago and found quite a few sources that said that it can mean that the surge is there trying to get your ovary to ovulate, but for some reason it just isn't happening. So then it tries again the next day, and so on. Sometimes the eggs are a little sticky trying to get their way out. Some people say just to stop testing after the first positive, but I am way too curious for that so I test until I get a negative, that way I know for sure that it finally worked. If you haven't got the temp spike yet, then I might keep bding until it goes negative or you get the spike. Hope this helps!


----------



## BabyC4Me

mnelson815 said:


> Hey Puma,
> 
> I was researching the multiple positive opks a couple weeks ago and found quite a few sources that said that it can mean that the surge is there trying to get your ovary to ovulate, but for some reason it just isn't happening. So then it tries again the next day, and so on. Sometimes the eggs are a little sticky trying to get their way out. Some people say just to stop testing after the first positive, but I am way too curious for that so I test until I get a negative, that way I know for sure that it finally worked. If you haven't got the temp spike yet, then I might keep bding until it goes negative or you get the spike. Hope this helps!

Hey There Nelsonnnnn!!!!

Thanks for that information, thats pretty interesting to think about.

Our bodies are extremely complicated and when we think we have something figured out 

BAM!

a monkey wrench gets thrown into the pot. smh...

I dont remember seeing you on the thread before....

Could you tell us a bit about yourself if you want???

no pressure...but we are a loving group that has been tight since March/April..so trust me you are in the right thread!!!!


hope to see you more often!
:thumbup:


----------



## mnelson815

I have been creeping this thread for a while, haha. There is a few I frequent, and some I only read once they have been established for so long that I dont want to but in! 
I just turned 29, DH is 28, I have been off BC since January. It took until April for my cycle to come back and then it has been like clockwork since then. Just started seeing a really awesome acupuncturist as I haven't gotten pregnant yet, and I was only given 6 months on our own to try before being referred to a FS. I have a uterine septum, which they won't remove unless I have had at least 3 miscarriages.. yes thats right, 3! So the whole getting pregnant in the first place is stressing me out a touch. 
So anyways, there is a little bit about me! I have just always known this wasn't going to be an easy thing for me, so it's been a little difficult, but its so nice when I see others who get positive stories. Gives me hope, you know?


----------



## BabyC4Me

OMG!!!! im so sorry to here that about your condition and that the docs will only do something after 3 lost pregnancies. How ridiculous is that....

Is the septum painful at all? I have never heard of that before. How does it make getting pregnant more difficult?

Positive note is that your cycles have regulated so you can plan conception around that!!!! And im sure DH is very supportive which always helps!

How long are your cycles usually? What CD are you on ?

Keep us posted on the acupuncture! sounds amazing..i never had it done before, does it help?


----------



## mnelson815

My cycles are 29-30 days, and I'm currently on CD 22. 
The septum isn't painful, its a uterine abnormality, it apparently happens when you're developing as a baby and the uterus is technically two cavities that fuse into one, except in someone like me, it didn't finish fully fusing, so now there is a little piece of tissue that hangs out in the middle. Kind of like the cartilage in your nose. It has a high miscarriage rate because if the embryo implants there, then you have 90% miscarriage rate because it does not have the same adequate blood supply as the rest of the uterine walls do as it is just a piece of tissue. So yes, apparently it is the most common of the uterine anomalies, and easiest to fix as they can just do a quick resection of it through your cervix, but because some people go on to never realize they have one, and have normal pregnancies, they refuse to do it until its proven it is causing issues. 
I found out I have it from a routine pelvic ultrasound. It was probably my 10th ultrasound and they finally found it then. It was the confirmed on MRI. Other than bad cramps around my period, I would never know I had one.


----------



## TJ Islander

Welcome Nelson! Ive never heard abt the septum thing before. Good luck with all that. 

BabyC remember we not on a go this month bc of originally zik v scare and then i want to see the result of this interview before i go ahead.

Happy BDAY HappyZ!! where are u??? lol

Guys rainy day in Kingston today. i should be home having sex and making a baby but nooooo...im at work lol


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Wow yea those are very positive. How odd!
> 
> Ugh I am having the worst cramps tonight. I'm only 1 dpo. Anyone else get these this early in tww? I think maybe I have a stomach bug...

I've had residual cramps! I hope it's not a stomach bug :(


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Maybe you are having a weird surge and its lasting a long time. Cuz both testing methods (digital and paper strips) couldn't have been wonky at the same time. Unless ...they were ???
> 
> Just to drive you up a wall ! And your BD schedule has been going fine.
> 
> As long as you are getting it in .....you are gonna hurt that time frame eventually.
> 
> Everything else after that is out of your control missy !

Thanks love! Just when I think I've got it figured out, I realize I totally don't Lol


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma, 5 + OPKs like that! Hola!! I'm not sure what to make of that. Although I have heard with OPKs that you ovulate 24-36 hours after the FIRST positive, otherwise its just the LH leaving your system that the OPKs keep picking up. With your temp jump again today I'd say that you have probably O'd, its just tough to pinpoint when! Might be more clear in a few days with a few more temps.

I really hope so! I also read it could mean you're ovulating from both ovaries. Twins run in my family! EEK LOL 

"You want a baby that bad?!? Good! We are each going to release an egg!" lol 

Its really all speculation though! Hopefully more temps WILL paint a better picture lol. My temps jumps totally indicate O but my insane positive OPK marathon doesn't lol


----------



## puma1986

mnelson815 said:


> Hey Puma,
> 
> I was researching the multiple positive opks a couple weeks ago and found quite a few sources that said that it can mean that the surge is there trying to get your ovary to ovulate, but for some reason it just isn't happening. So then it tries again the next day, and so on. Sometimes the eggs are a little sticky trying to get their way out. Some people say just to stop testing after the first positive, but I am way too curious for that so I test until I get a negative, that way I know for sure that it finally worked. If you haven't got the temp spike yet, then I might keep bding until it goes negative or you get the spike. Hope this helps!

Hey Nelson!!!

Welcome to our thread and wow!!! Thanks for your insight! I've had positive opks earlier in my cycle and then had them around my usual I date (where I end up O'ing) so I learned recently about our bodies unsuccessful attempt to O and trying again later. What's weird about this time though, it the pos opks are definitely around my O date and I have a definite temp spike! 

I'm the same as you! I always keep testing. Normally it's 2 days of positives and then negatives. I tested this morning and it's positive too! 

Why must our bodies be so crazy!

Also, welcome to our thread! I'm happy to see you engaged with us! This must be the thread for 29 year olds. Too funny. 

I hate that your abnormaility requires 3 mc before they will do a simple fix. Jerk doctors and policies :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome mnelson! I hope you will fall into the group of people who never have trouble maintaining a pregnancy :)

TJ when will you hear back from your interview!?

Puma, I would love twins!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Happy bday HappZ!

Sorry ladies im constantly taking naps so cant be on here as often as i wish. 

*Puma* like i said earlier, sometimes u can get multiple LH surges and thats why u shouldnt trust opks fully. Follow ur temps. 
An other possibility is that u are pregnant, opks can pick up hcg as well so maybe try hcg test if u got any cheap ones? I saw it happened to someone on an other thread.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh and Z happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## mnelson815

puma1986 said:


> mnelson815 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Puma,
> 
> I was researching the multiple positive opks a couple weeks ago and found quite a few sources that said that it can mean that the surge is there trying to get your ovary to ovulate, but for some reason it just isn't happening. So then it tries again the next day, and so on. Sometimes the eggs are a little sticky trying to get their way out. Some people say just to stop testing after the first positive, but I am way too curious for that so I test until I get a negative, that way I know for sure that it finally worked. If you haven't got the temp spike yet, then I might keep bding until it goes negative or you get the spike. Hope this helps!
> 
> Hey Nelson!!!
> 
> Welcome to our thread and wow!!! Thanks for your insight! I've had positive opks earlier in my cycle and then had them around my usual I date (where I end up O'ing) so I learned recently about our bodies unsuccessful attempt to O and trying again later. What's weird about this time though, it the pos opks are definitely around my O date and I have a definite temp spike!
> 
> I'm the same as you! I always keep testing. Normally it's 2 days of positives and then negatives. I tested this morning and it's positive too!
> 
> Why must our bodies be so crazy!
> 
> Also, welcome to our thread! I'm happy to see you engaged with us! This must be the thread for 29 year olds. Too funny.
> 
> I hate that your abnormaility requires 3 mc before they will do a simple fix. Jerk doctors and policies :(Click to expand...

Right?! I live in Canada so we have to follow so many doctor's rules and things since we cannot just pay for something to be done. I mean, free health care is great and everything, but wait lists here are INSANE, and sometimes I just wish i could pay someone to do something. I also wish that you could do "one stop shopping". I dont know how true it is, but from what I have seen on TV ( I know, real reliable!) people in the states can have ultrasounds, blood, etc all done in a doctors office and they can tell you right away answers. Ours is go to a doctor, get a referral, go to a place, get a test done, test gets sent back, go have another Dr appt, get told results. Its freaking exhausting, especially when you ALREADY KNOW things aren't all peachy keen.

Yeah that is crazy about the temp spike, but it could definitely be the multiple ovary thing, especially with twins in the family! Ooo, that is so exciting!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hi Nelson! I also live in Canada and i know exactly how u feel. Waiting time is ridiculous. I feel lucky tho because the hormone specialist that gave me clomid was my friends dad so he was nice to me and took care of me well. 

But right now he cant see me anymore since he is not supposed to follow up a pregnancy and im waiting for gyno to call me. When i called her office, i was told that my situation doesnt seem emergency so she will give me appointment sometime. :cry: i have pcos and i got pregnant with clomid, im sure she should see me asap but the nurse said, if u had mc then we would consider that emergency. So i need to lose couple babies to be an emergency case:cry:

Also there is no private scans in Canada! at least ppl in US can get that done.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm also in Canada mnelson! As much as it sucks sometimes I still wouldn't trade away our public health care


----------



## mnelson815

Oh trust me, I love public health care, and I take advantage of it regularly. I just wish you could have the option to pay for something if you needed. Like Golden, how it would put her mind at ease or reduce stress, I feel like I should get to have the option to make a call about my health care at some point :|


----------



## BabyC4Me

It's def more options here in the states for wellness , preventative , and health care whenever you need it. 
Long as you have the $$$$ Ching Ching they will make room for you in the schedule. 

I wish it was free tho !!!!! Free health care would eliminate so many issues in the states. It's not even funny. But...beggars can't be choosers. 

So they say. 

And puma TWINS!!!!!!! I could see you with two boys to add to the man clan at the house already. 

I want someone on the thread to have twins ! It would be amazeballs


----------



## greenarcher

Right?! I would love that! 

Happy birthday, happy!


----------



## puma1986

I volunteer YOU as tribute BABYc! Lol!!!

Also: FOUR GUYS seems like way too much to manage. Good lord! Lol!!! I need a girl in this house if twins are in the works!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> I volunteer YOU as tribute BABYc! Lol!!!

Hahaha!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Oooo pick me pick me! I want twins so bad!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Archer and I will gladly take on Twin Duty. 

I want boy twins. Double trouble girls sounds like a headache and a empty bank account.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Can u imagine twin girls talking non stop! definitely headache


----------



## BelleNuit

Twin boys... can you imagine chasing after those rascals!!


----------



## TJ Islander

i have a fantasy in my head that i have twin girls HAHAAA


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH has a fantasy of having twin boys too lol but can you imagine the damage that twin pregnancy gonna do to ur body. I wouldnt wanna go on vacation with my zebra skin.

Also i feel like i will have anxieties because i will feel like i cant pay attention to both babies equally. At least thats what happened when i had two kittens.

Sooooo im giving my twin vibe to u TJ!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> DH has a fantasy of having twin boys too lol but can you imagine the damage that twin pregnancy gonna do to ur body. I wouldnt wanna go on vacation with my zebra skin.
> 
> Also i feel like i will have anxieties because i will feel like i cant pay attention to both babies equally. At least thats what happened when i had two kittens.
> 
> Sooooo im giving my twin vibe to u TJ!

I love your baby progress ticker! It just changed. Love seeing how it's growing.


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea i lov this new ticker, i pick the nerdy theme because some fruits i wasnt familiar with. 


I did two things without telling DH and i feel so guilty. First of all DH doesnt want me to tell anyone about pregnancy but i told my mom!:blush: i told her to not tell anybody tho. Second, I ordered fetal doppler because im going crazy here! if i dont get the early scan, at least i can find the heart beat sometime next month. But DH thinks its too early to get a doppler. :cry:


----------



## greenarcher

Let us know how the doppler works out!


----------



## puma1986

I think Dopplers are awesome. I read, however, that they are iffy about the effects of the waves that are being transmitted down to the baby and the potential side effects in development!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I think Dopplers are awesome. I read, however, that they are iffy about the effects of the waves that are being transmitted down to the baby and the potential side effects in development!

I read lots about that and talked to bunch of girl on here, noone experienced any side effects. Its like parabens, they can cause side effects but ppl use it regardless.


----------



## OhHappyZ

My brother has twin girls and my sister has twin boys. The difference is minimal haha problem is that they always try to tattle on each other, but that's pretty much all twins.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my goodness Z! Sounds like you have the best chances of all of us to have twins, haha


----------



## OhHappyZ

Seriously. My mom had twins, and my great grandma had three sets. I'm cool with it tho. Love em!!


----------



## BelleNuit

WOW! Such a strong family link! lol. We may get twins in this thread yet :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'll let you know! Haha


----------



## BabyC4Me

Oh my word. 

Z. It's bound to happen!!!!! 

Just prepare yourself mentally for that. 

AFM---> I'm on CD14. BDed CD 12 & 13. . Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday only becuZ I had EWCM for two days before that. And today it's more creamy / chunky. 

Doesnt that mean it happened ? 

I forgot the rules of CM. Even tho ... I'm not supposed to be tracking or noticing anything becuZ I'm NTNP. But. Idk y'all. It's hard to NOT care lol 

I may not be able to BD today. But if I BD tomorrow would that still be good odds?


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha, I'm not sure I could NTNP at this point! I know too much about my cycles by now! I think it sounds like you may have O'd BabyC! Woo hoo! Sounds like you got some BDing it right at the right time, so you definitely have a good shot for this month regardless :)

How are you liking ntnp? Is it more or less stressful?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle I'm not stressed at all ! 

I wouldn't say it's more or less stressful than before. It's more like ...I have come to terms with the idea that it will happen when it is supposed to. 

I'm just living my life and literally I forget what cycle day I'm on until I peak at Ovia app and realize that time is flying ! 

I have a lot going on in my life at this point to keep me busy. So it's less stressful In that aspect becuZ I have OTHER things stressing me out lol 

I still get syko when I see babies or hear about new pregnancies. But ....Watever. I honestly can't afford a baby right now SO if it takes a while it's okay. But if it happens I will make it work. I just want my body to cooperate


----------



## Bella12

Hello ladies! I'm back. Sorry, I needed a break. I was concerned I was thinking and stressing too much about getting pregnant. I stopped using opk and just tried to get pregnant the old fashioned way with a few supplements. 

Well I tested this morning and I might be pregnant! I'm so excited. I hope it's not an evaluation line. 

I wanted to share that I started taking serrapeptase. Is supposed to help with scar tissue and blood flow and stuff. I'm leaving a link so if anyone is interested they can see if it is a good fit. 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-enzyme-therapy


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella ! Welcome back !!!!!

I really hope that your test is positive !

When did you take a test ?? Did you take more than one ?

Digitalis ? 

What DPO are you ?? We want details maam! 

And thanks the link. I will check that out !


----------



## Bella12

So excited at the possibility. I really hope it sticks.


----------



## Bella12

Thanks for the welcome back! It's funny. I came initially for the support which was great but then i put too much pressure on my body and self. 

I took a clinical guard test this morning. I'm in Florida visiting my parents and only brought two tests. I am not sure I want to tell my family. I did not bring a car so I don't think I'll be able to buy a different type of test to verify. 

My period is due tomorrow morning but I wanted to test this morning because my parents are at a doctors appointment and I am home alone. Also I woke up so nauseous this morning. I was just curious. 

I didn't even have to wait the full 5 minutes. It came up positive pretty quick. Hopefully, that means it's not an evaporation line. Hopefully it sticks.


----------



## Bella12

Congrats Golden! That's very exciting! Did I read you might be able to leave your job too :) 

Welcome Nelson! I lI've in the US and I'm getting old. Lol. I'm in my early 30s.


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Bella that is very exciting :)

10 dpo here. Still planning on waiting till AF because I think it will be a BFN and I don't need to pay money to have that staring me in the face, lol. I don't know how i'll find the energy to do another cycle. If it doesn't work out this cycle that means I will be on to the 8th cycle of actively trying, 9 cycles with NTNP included and 10 cycles if you count that anov. 

I'm getting depressed just thinking about it, so I'm not going to think about it.


----------



## Bella12

Thanks Bellenuit! I still medically have a bunch of barriers even if I tested positive. 

I was also feeling like i didn't know how I'd do another cycle. So I waisted money (as per the hubby) on a fertility massage. Very relaxing. I think that's truly what I needed. They taught me how to do self massage for healthy reproductive health. 

Don't give up hope! I truly think finding inner peace and relaxing helped me. 

Good luck ladies. Baby dust to all of us.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Bella, I'm just trying to stay neutral about the whole thing. It's too hard to feel too strongly either way anymore.


----------



## TJ Islander

Hi Bella. welcome back. im hoping your positive sticks!!


----------



## puma1986

Bella!!!!! Holy cow woman! I want to see your test and soon as you feel comfortable showing it!!! This seems to be a very lucky month! Hooray!!!!


----------



## puma1986

AFM: IM SO MAD! 

I had a positive opk yesterday morning which faded to negative at night. I was so relieved because 5 days of pos opks is concerning. I woke up this morning...

WITH ANOTHER POSITIVE OPK. 

EFF man. My body is playing cruel games with me.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma that is really confusing and tricky especially if your levels are that high for a damn week. 

What could this possibly mean? Did you have plans to see a doc or something ? 

Has this happened before ?


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Puma that is really confusing and tricky especially if your levels are that high for a damn week.
> 
> What could this possibly mean? Did you have plans to see a doc or something ?
> 
> Has this happened before ?

No it totally hasn't. My cycles are very boring and predicable except for the cycle before last where I was a couple days late. My OPKs are always predicably 2 positives then a negative.

=( I'm terrified I missed my window if I somehow haven't ovulated. 

This seiously sucks. Especially since my temps indicate ovulation but my tests totally dont.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I'd go with your temps on this one. I'd say it definitely looks like you O'd!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella Congrats hun! so exciting!!! we can be bump buddies:hugs: I can leave my job now obviously but i can take my may leave as soon as 6th month so thats like 5 months of struggle away. 

Puma i agree with FF that you ovulated CD13, as i said opks can be positive anytime so dont worry too much about it and stop testing. There was a girl on an other thread where she tried for 5 months and conceived on 6th cycle with temping. When she started temping, she found the true ovulation date so thats what im thinking whats gonna happen to you. :hugs:


BelleN ur chart looks great, i bet you can get positive today if that was implantation dip!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden! I'm trying not to get too excited because I was pretty disappointed last month with that triphasic chart. Just going to wait it out! DH and I can take a test together Sunday evening when he gets home if AF hasn't arrived (usually starts late morning or afternoon)


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno how u can wait that long!! 

btw i officially hate Canadian health system. Its free but yet so confusing. 
I called the Obgyn and her nurse told me to get my blood work done and ultrasound booked by my family doctor and obgyn wait time is like over 4 weeks. 

So i called the hormone specialist, he said he cant follow p pregnancy. Then i had to call my annoying family doctor, the one that did urine test and pissed me off. I just dont have time to get a new family doctor because im worried about progesterone. So the family doctor booked me in for Friday morning for blood work then he said he will book my scan. Hopefully early scan!

And i hope im not too late to check my progesterone levels...


----------



## BabyC4Me

Have you had a problem with progesterone before Golden?


----------



## Bella12

BelleN- I think remaining neutral is a good idea. That was my plan and it might have worked. I focused on family and work until fertile week and them went back to family and work. 

Thanks Puma. I'm hoping it's not a lucky month but a lucky summer season. I'm hoping we'll all get our bfp soon. I also hope they stick.

Puma I also a month where I kept testing positive on opk. One day was extra dark for me and I used that as my ovulation date. I agree with the others and I'd go with your Temps this month and ask doctor next app. 

TJ thanks for welcome back! 

Golden 5 months is not a very long time to hand to wait. How exciting! Yes we can be bump buddies as long as I'm really pregnant. I still don't believe it. I really think serrapeptase helped with my scar tissue issues.
 



Attached Files:







2016-06-22 10.55.54.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella12 said:


> BelleN- I think remaining neutral is a good idea. That was my plan and it might have worked. I focused on family and work until fertile week and them went back to family and work.
> 
> Thanks Puma. I'm hoping it's not a lucky month but a lucky summer season. I'm hoping we'll all get our bfp soon. I also hope they stick.
> 
> Puma I also a month where I kept testing positive on opk. One day was extra dark for me and I used that as my ovulation date. I agree with the others and I'd go with your Temps this month and ask doctor next app.
> 
> TJ thanks for welcome back!
> 
> Golden 5 months is not a very long time to hand to wait. How exciting! Yes we can be bump buddies as long as I'm really pregnant. I still don't believe it. I really think serrapeptase helped with my scar tissue issues.

WOOOOOOH!!!!

Go head Mama!!!! Belle that line looks AMAZING!!!!!

Fingers crossed for a happy healthy baby in there!!!

Do you want a boy or girl???


----------



## greenarcher

How many DPO was that test, Bella?


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC i never had progesterone problem before, i have 14day LP and my temp goes high enuf after ovulation and endocrinologist checked for progesterone multiple times and never was an issue. However, i read that progesterone can be problem for women with pcos so i just wanna be safe. 


Bella, I hav serrapeptase too! i got it because i was suspecting endo and i took it for 3 days and gave up because i was scared to mess things p. It works great for endo and blocked tubes. 

And thats a clear positive! not even a faint line:happydance: i know how u feel, i was so scared to get excited or believe any line at the beginning. After 30+ tests i finally calmed down.


----------



## Bella12

A healthy baby is my number one desire. Second desire would be a girl because I have a son.


----------



## Bella12

Golden, I want to take anot her test so bad. Yes, I was having some tube issues.


----------



## BabyC4Me

30 + tests Golden!!!!! OMG!!!

thats so crazy but i can only imagine the disbelief in the first 10 tests....having us wait so long to see a BFP its kinda like seeing a Unicorn riding a Dragon thats dancing on a RAINBOW!


Has anyone heard of Premama-Fertility???

Its like a powder to mix in water and drink daily i guess????

Im thinking of trying it....i dont have any KNOWN reproductive issues...but im trying to avoid that conversation with the docs all together.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:



> 30 + tests Golden!!!!! OMG!!!
> 
> thats so crazy but i can only imagine the disbelief in the first 10 tests....having us wait so long to see a BFP its kinda like seeing a Unicorn riding a Dragon thats dancing on a RAINBOW!
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of Premama-Fertility???
> 
> Its like a powder to mix in water and drink daily i guess????
> 
> Im thinking of trying it....i dont have any KNOWN reproductive issues...but im trying to avoid that conversation with the docs all together.

Its just Myo-Inositol in a fancy packaging. I tried inositol for 2 months, supposed to be good for pcos because it regulates cycles but i didnt see any improvement. Had couple friend that managed to shorten their cycle with it but i dont think it will be useful for you since u are all regular.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle where in MD are you from???

Im from Baltimore Co....living in Delaware now with hubbbie!

small world!


----------



## puma1986

Thanks everyone. I hope the temps are accurate. It just sucks because I don't want to waste hcg tests because I'm testing too early. 

Bella: That is an absolutely beautiful line. No doubts whatsoever!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma, maybe count from your latest possible ovulation date? that way you can avoid testing early.


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> Belle where in MD are you from???
> 
> Im from Baltimore Co....living in Delaware now with hubbbie!
> 
> small world!


I live near Baltimore. I'm about 10 minutes out. It is a small world.


----------



## Bella12

greenarcher said:


> How many DPO was that test, Bella?

I waited to test until 13 DPO.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma, maybe count from your latest possible ovulation date? that way you can avoid testing early.

I could have sworn I responded to this earlier. Oh well. 

Thanks dear. Seems like sound advice to me. 

Also! You're so close to being able to test! Fingers crossed your bding marathon did the trick this month :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma! I'm really hoping so! I'm not having any symptoms other than sneezing a lot lol. It's not a cold and I don't have allergies. It's weird haha I know sneezing isn't a real symptom :p AF due Sunday!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks puma! I'm really hoping so! I'm not having any symptoms other than sneezing a lot lol. It's not a cold and I don't have allergies. It's weird haha I know sneezing isn't a real symptom :p AF due Sunday!

Sneezing can be symptom too, implantation can bring ur immune down.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Thanks puma! I'm really hoping so! I'm not having any symptoms other than sneezing a lot lol. It's not a cold and I don't have allergies. It's weird haha I know sneezing isn't a real symptom :p AF due Sunday!
> 
> Sneezing can be symptom too, implantation can bring ur immune down.Click to expand...

Cheers to a possibly compromised immune system!!!!!


----------



## TJ Islander

hey guys, great conversations all round! Good luck to every one. 

i dont have any news bc this month is a break. but i am def following the proceedings on here lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha thanks puma and Golden! I think I'm out again though. Has a pretty major temp drop this morning. Wondering if I O'd earlier and if AF is coming sooner


----------



## BelleNuit

I pretty much feel like this month is a complete bust and I've moved on to the next cycle mentally. If I do get AF tomorrow that means I actually O'd on CD 11, but the good news would be that i had no PMS this month and no spotting so the B6 must have helped. 

Going to get DH to start taking some vitamin supplements. Zinc and Vitamin C and a multi-vitamin to start.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle. Why so pessimistic these last two days !!!?? Didn't you BD for like 5-6 days straight !??

Just wait it out ....you still may have a chance !!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks BabyC, I'm wondering if I O'd on CD 11 and had a slow rise, so some of that extra BDing wouldn't have helped much. 

I'm going to use OPKs again next month to help pinpoint O a little more closely. 

I really just feel like Im out!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I thought O was supposed to happen about midway thru /into a cycle. In that case wouldn't your period come on like CD24?

I never used temps and I only OPKS once , on like cycle 2 of TTC when I had no idea wtf was going on. And still don't lol


----------



## BelleNuit

I've O'd on CD 12 pretty regularly before so CD 11 wouldn't be unusual for me. And yes I tend to have shorter cycles. 25-26 days typically


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle its possible that u ovulated earlier, but i suggest u dont chart until af ends because FF takes avg of previous temps and decides on crossline, it will be best to skip af days since u will have high temp while uterus is shedding. Definitly get back to opks, so we can see if you ovulated early or ur lp is short.

Also when i creeped on some charts on FF, i seen some that i had major dip and still got positive so there is still hope:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden :) I guess we will see what the next few days bring. It's possible I'll still get AF on Sunday as looking at my past charts it's not unusual for my temp to start dropping at 11-12 dpo. I don't think I have a short LP. Every cycle I have tracked so far shows a 13 day LP. If I get my AF early this month I think it's more a factor of O'ing earlier with a slow rise.


----------



## GoldenRatio

yea probably ovulated early, i had temp dip the day of af everytime too


----------



## puma1986

Maybe it's an implantation dip!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle. I can't wait to Sunday so we can get a update on your status !!!!

FX! 

AFM----I'm on CD 16---- BD on CD 12,13,15 and 16. So that's 4out of 6 fertile days so far. Tomorrow is my last "green day" According to Ovia who I honestly don't trust at this point lol. 

I'm feeling good about this cycle. If I don't conceive I will be getting OPKs , fertile tea , and more supplements to help. Still haven't thought to use soft cups or pre seed. That's my last resort.


----------



## greenarcher

I don't think soft cups are necessary, but preseed would be good if you have little EWCM


----------



## BabyC4Me

Archer. The only downside to preseed is that my Hubbie would def be opposed to us using it ...he would think it's super weird since we don't use lubes or enhancers. Ever. 

And if I was running around sneaking it in before sex he would def know something was up , since we don't have a routine for after work and bed time and sex just kinda happens whenever. 

So much to think about !


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> Maybe it's an implantation dip!

You're ever so hopeful Puma :) I have two pretty big dips on my chart this LP which is definitely not my normal. Will have to wait and see!


----------



## puma1986

Get the preseed and premeditate YOU initiating it. 

Go to the bathroom and put it in, then jump his bones.


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC4Me said:


> Archer. The only downside to preseed is that my Hubbie would def be opposed to us using it ...he would think it's super weird since we don't use lubes or enhancers. Ever.
> 
> And if I was running around sneaking it in before sex he would def know something was up , since we don't have a routine for after work and bed time and sex just kinda happens whenever.
> 
> So much to think about !

He doesn't even have to know you're using it! I use the applicators to apply it internally and DH is non the wiser, he just thinks I'm extra excited haha


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> Get the preseed and premeditate YOU initiating it.
> 
> Go to the bathroom and put it in, then jump his bones.

80% of the time i DO initiate and DH plays hard to get and his body gives in lol

IDK gals...its something about the lying and the sneaking around that rubs me the wrong way....even when i was testing behind his back i felt guilt!!!

but i know ALOT of women use preseed without their partners knowing and it works out fantastically....im just not a secrets kinda gal...I get on my hubbie all the time about secrets so I would feel foolish doing the same thing lol


BUT if we get to a year without a baby....im going to talk to a doctor...because it seems like clomid is the way to go!

QUESTION----- how do you know that you are ovulating at all?? like just having a period doesnt mean you ovulated....right?

For some reason...i dont think i ovulate ..but my period comes like clockwork for 28-29 day cycles.

HELP!


----------



## BelleNuit

Only way to know is to temp! If you see a temp shift you can be pretty sure you ovulated.


----------



## BelleNuit

Also anovulatory cycles tend to be in extremes, either extremely long or short. The anov I had was only 17 days long and I had crazy high temps and spotting throughout. For other ladies their anov cycles seem to go on for months at a time


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Also anovulatory cycles tend to be in extremes, either extremely long or short. The anov I had was only 17 days long and I had crazy high temps and spotting throughout. For other ladies their anov cycles seem to go on for months at a time

Maybe I am ovulating then.

My cycles since going off BC have been 28-29 days since Dec.

Which is a good sign I guess. :-/


----------



## BelleNuit

Being regular is definitely a good sign!


----------



## OhHappyZ

BabyC4Me said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Get the preseed and premeditate YOU initiating it.
> 
> Go to the bathroom and put it in, then jump his bones.
> 
> 80% of the time i DO initiate and DH plays hard to get and his body gives in lol
> 
> IDK gals...its something about the lying and the sneaking around that rubs me the wrong way....even when i was testing behind his back i felt guilt!!!
> 
> but i know ALOT of women use preseed without their partners knowing and it works out fantastically....im just not a secrets kinda gal...I get on my hubbie all the time about secrets so I would feel foolish doing the same thing lol
> 
> 
> BUT if we get to a year without a baby....im going to talk to a doctor...because it seems like clomid is the way to go!
> 
> QUESTION----- how do you know that you are ovulating at all?? like just having a period doesnt mean you ovulated....right?
> 
> For some reason...i dont think i ovulate ..but my period comes like clockwork for 28-29 day cycles.
> 
> HELP!Click to expand...

If he is against you using it before, then use it after. I've heard of girls doing that too. Where after bd they will insert it and lay down hips up. That way he doesn't ever have to come in contact with it.


----------



## BabyC4Me

That might be a better more emotionally effective option Z, ...i want to avoid all tension and unnecessary arguements , especially during the TTC adventureeeeee! :-D


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC u can never know that u are ovulating unless they monitor ur eggs. I have reg cycles and temp shift ever cycle with positive opk right on time but i couldnt conceive until i used clomid which means i wasnt ovulating properly. 

After a year of trying they will run tests, they will check ur hormones, uterus, tubes and DH's sperms before giving clomid. I donno why some doctors dont wanna give clomid but hopefully you get a good and kind doctor!

Please start opks and temping, maybe u are missing ur ovulation day. 

My DH also hated preseed, doesnt matter how little i used he always noticed it and he got turned off so many times because of it. I used zestica fertility lubricant and its not as slippery, DH doesnt mind it. Also softcups i used for months without result and last cycle i didnt use them so i dont think they are necessary.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden I honestly think I need to tempt...it might be the missing key to this puzzle i think.
and OPKs i used once but then i felt like it was too scientific and taking the fun outta sex becuz i was pressed about "catching the egg". But even without the OPKs im still obsessed 

HENCE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD!!!!!

boy oh boy....if men ONLY KNEW what we go thru !!!!! 

Golden and Belle!!!! We are so happy for you both to leadddddd this thread in BFPS!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks hun:hugs: I would just temp and use opks to watch my cycles closely. Im sure you are just missing the O day by a day or two. Also dont worry until you try for at least 6 months with properly tracking ur cycles. 

Still too early to be worrying and thinking about fertility drugs. :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

I just know how effective Clomid is ....and im FEENING for it!!!!

But Golden, you earned that Clomid girl....Cant wait to see your bump on FB!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> I just know how effective Clomid is ....and im FEENING for it!!!!
> 
> But Golden, you earned that Clomid girl....Cant wait to see your bump on FB!!!!

:happydance: I gave up icecream for this baby! it better stay in there:growlmad:

DH said no fb! no announcement or photos on fb, i will put on instagram tho


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> I just know how effective Clomid is ....and im FEENING for it!!!!
> 
> But Golden, you earned that Clomid girl....Cant wait to see your bump on FB!!!!
> 
> :happydance: I gave up icecream for this baby! it better stay in there:growlmad:
> 
> DH said no fb! no announcement or photos on fb, i will put on instagram thoClick to expand...

ICECREAM!!!!!!????? :growlmad:

OH that child is in for a very detailed story of how he/she got here!

And i completely understand the no fb thing....I will stalk your IG for that pic!


----------



## BelleNuit

I think they don't give clomid before tests because it can over stimulate your ovaries to release multiple eggs if you are ovulating regularly


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> I think they don't give clomid before tests because it can over stimulate your ovaries to release multiple eggs if you are ovulating regularly

I think if i tell the Docs that I dont mind multiple eggs/twins and they MUST give it to me or i will scream and roll around on the floor.

Yea...that plan sounds good. Just hope there are no security guards close by.

:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> I think they don't give clomid before tests because it can over stimulate your ovaries to release multiple eggs if you are ovulating regularly
> 
> I think if i tell the Docs that I dont mind multiple eggs/twins and they MUST give it to me or i will scream and roll around on the floor.
> 
> Yea...that plan sounds good. Just hope there are no security guards close by.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...


hahahah thats what i did, almost. He said in 2 months ur hormones will be perfect and u can get pregnant! i was like noooo way im not leaving here without clomid. He said he is concerned that i will have multiples and i told him i dont mind it. Begged a little and got my pills:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ha-ha I would pay to see that performance BabyC!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Lmao! 
Belle--you might see it on fb if Hubbie tapes my reaction to the docs response. 

I would do most anything for my unborn baby/babies !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Golden I honestly think I need to tempt...it might be the missing key to this puzzle i think.
> and OPKs i used once but then i felt like it was too scientific and taking the fun outta sex becuz i was pressed about "catching the egg". But even without the OPKs im still obsessed
> 
> HENCE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD!!!!!
> 
> boy oh boy....if men ONLY KNEW what we go thru !!!!!
> 
> Golden and Belle!!!! We are so happy for you both to leadddddd this thread in BFPS!!!!!

My dear. I was opposed to temping. I thought it was silly. Fertility friend was intimidating. 

I promise! It's all super easy! Any of us I'm sure would be happy to help!

I am SO HAPPY I swallowed my pride and started temping and using fertility friend. No to mention, it allows us to have better insights into your cycles. 

All the advice I've gotten regarding my stupidly long LH surge couldn't have happened without them being able to see my chart. 

And basal thermometers you can get at walmart, walgreens, or rite aid. I bought mine off of Amazon and it's AWESOME!!!! It was like 20 bucks and tracks my last 100 temperatures or something and the dates the temps were taken. Which is nice when you wake up, take your temp, and go back to sleep on days your don't work or whatever. Or, you forget to log your temp in the morning, you can always come back, look at the thermometer and log it later. 

Do eeeeet!

Here's the one I bought but there are much cheaper ones for like 10 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01CZJRAEC/ref=sxl1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1466717442&sr=1


----------



## BabyC4Me

Thanks puma !!!!!!!

I just might hop on the temp band wagon !

Hopefully I don't have to if this cycle turns out to be BFP


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Thanks puma !!!!!!!
> 
> I just might hop on the temp band wagon !
> 
> Hopefully I don't have to if this cycle turns out to be BFP

Fingers crossed tightly for you mamasita!!! We've been having some awesome bfp mojo recently!


----------



## greenarcher

Puma your chart looks fab! Up and up those temps are going!


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC4Me said:


> Thanks puma !!!!!!!
> 
> I just might hop on the temp band wagon !
> 
> Hopefully I don't have to if this cycle turns out to be BFP

DOOO IT!!! I love stalking peoples charts!! 

Its actually super easy once you get into the habit of it. The hardest part for me in the beginning, was forgetting to take my temp before jumping out of bed and running to the bathroom, haha. Now its just a part of my morning routine and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## BelleNuit

Your chart is looking fabulous puma! You've definitely O'd!


----------



## greenarcher

I've found temping causes me to obsess more than OPKs, which is why I stopped. Less distracting!


----------



## BelleNuit

Fair enough Green whatever works best for you! I think I would probably obsess either way. Temping at least gives me something to do.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Green thats why i stopped after 4 months of temping but then had to temp for clomid cycle. Once u get to know ur cycles, i dont think its necessary


Puma ur chart looks so promising, if u dont get bfp im gonna be so angry! i donno why tho, my hormones are angry not me:blush:


----------



## GoldenRatio

My app says the baby is forming ears today! can u imagine an embryo with ears hehehe he order of organ development s so random


----------



## greenarcher

Man, it's really nuts to think about!


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> My app says the baby is forming ears today! can u imagine an embryo with ears hehehe he order of organ development s so random

Awwww! Golden you better start speaking Arabic now. He / she can pick up on it with their little ears!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> My app says the baby is forming ears today! can u imagine an embryo with ears hehehe he order of organ development s so random
> 
> Awwww! Golden you better start speaking Arabic now. He / she can pick up on it with their little ears!!!Click to expand...

Oh sh*t i wasnt expecting this to happen so fast, im not fluent yet


----------



## BabyC4Me

It's okay !!!! Just read/ practice out loud and you and baby can learn together !


----------



## puma1986

Awe thanks Green, Belle and Golden! I'm trying not too think too much of it. I doubt it's even implanted yet if they met up! <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, got DH all set up with vitamins, and saw maca root there so figured I'd give that a try as well!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well, got DH all set up with vitamins, and saw maca root there so figured I'd give that a try as well!

Sweet!!!!! We will see if you even needed them ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Well, got DH all set up with vitamins, and saw maca root there so figured I'd give that a try as well!
> 
> Sweet!!!!! We will see if you even needed them ;)Click to expand...

Haha, thanks puma! I appreciate the vote of confidence :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Having homemade margaritas and beer with Hubbie ! Not guilty at all. Might be one of the last times to enjoy alcohol. 

STILL HOPING FOR BFP! Testing July 6-7!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Having homemade margaritas and beer with Hubbie ! Not guilty at all. Might be one of the last times to enjoy alcohol.
> 
> STILL HOPING FOR BFP! Testing July 6-7!

Wahoooo!!! Have one for me!


----------



## TJ Islander

Guys, i feel so left out:cry::cry::cry:
im a little relieved not to be ttc but now im bored and i miss the craziness of it all.:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Puma and BabyC, im rooting for you! Belle, keep your FX!!

Golden i am so excited for u :)\

anyway back to my boring life lol


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> Guys, i feel so left out:cry::cry::cry:
> im a little relieved not to be ttc but now im bored and i miss the craziness of it all.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Puma and BabyC, im rooting for you! Belle, keep your FX!!
> 
> Golden i am so excited for u :)\
> 
> anyway back to my boring life lol

You'll be able to try again soon!!!


----------



## puma1986

I bet you'll get it first time when you get back to it!


----------



## BelleNuit

The break might be a nice way to get re-energized to try again TJ! When do you find out from your interview? Or did I miss something by accident??

I started doing Jillian Michaels Killer Buns and Thighs and got through the first 15 minutes. Already dying, lol. I'm going to slowly work myself up to exercising more. I really let myself go this winter because I totally thought I'd get pregnant and it wouldn't matter, haha, whoops!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Haha right? I did the same thing! No need to lose weight, baby soon!

Tj, hang out with us! Our antics will keep you from being bored! I'm with puma, first time after break you'll get in


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4me good luck starting your new charting adventure. I consider charting but decided against it because of my personality type. I do tend to obsess about stuff. Lol. 

I agree with Golden too. It depends on how in touch you are with your cycle. My cycle were consistently 28-30 days. I also knew when I ovulated because I had painful ovulation (runs in my family).

In other news today was the day I should have started my period. It didn't come. Maybe the tests were correct.


----------



## Bella12

Ugh my pOat disappeared. 

Puma and Babyc I'm praying you see your BFP in very near future. 

TJ you'll be back soon enough. Your future peanut is patiently waiting for you. Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and get pregnant first cycle. 

Golden. Ears. Already. Howner quick they turn into people. I've been trying not to read what's going on. I'm nervous it will jynx it. I haven't had best luck in the past. (Really I'm already super excited so I've already set myself up for disappointment ). Praying for healthy babies all around. 


Ugh. I can't sleep.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well my temp recovered from big fall yesterday. But I'm still not feeling terribly optimistic. AF due Sunday. I should get spotting today and tomorrow if she's coming! I need you guys to keep a little hope for me because I can't do it for myself! I want it too much!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well my temp recovered from big fall yesterday. But I'm still not feeling terribly optimistic. AF due Sunday. I should get spotting today and tomorrow if she's coming! I need you guys to keep a little hope for me because I can't do it for myself! I want it too much!

Instead of a rain dance, I'll run outside chanting good praises for AF to stay away!!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

i missed so much over night!!!!!

GOOD MORNING LADIESSS!!

Tj---the break is probably exactly what you and hubbie needed to focus back on your work and to just be care free about it all. FIRST CYCLE BACK IM CALLING IT! you will be preggo lol

Bella--thanks for the good luck hun!!! no period yet means the tests were not lying! stay hopeful and that bean will grow faster than you think!

Belle-- we are here for you girl!!!! 2 days from now you will testing and that DOUBLE LINE will show up and we will all say "TOLD YA SO!"

Archer--- i feel you. i havent worked out in months and the sad part about it is, i honestly could care less hahah!

any plans for the weekend ladiessssssss??


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp recovered from big fall yesterday. But I'm still not feeling terribly optimistic. AF due Sunday. I should get spotting today and tomorrow if she's coming! I need you guys to keep a little hope for me because I can't do it for myself! I want it too much!
> 
> Instead of a rain dance, I'll run outside chanting good praises for AF to stay away!!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha, thanks puma! That made my morning :) The ever-so-hopeful part of my brain is like "maybe its 2 implantation dips and you're having twins!!" The other part of my brain is like "why are you torturing yourself??" LOL


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ did u hear back from ur interview? I know once u ttc, it's boring not to! I'm sure u will get back to it once you are ready and get that bfp!

BellaN yay for temp rise! I'm sure u gonna get bfp!!

Belle I couldn't sleep some nights too, that's an early pregnancy symptom. But now I can barely open my eyes lol

I'm in doctors office waiting, will update


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks BabyC! I would love to hear you all say "I told you so" haha

I hope your right Golden!

Thanks for all the positive vibes this morning ladies, I needed it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

So doctor didn't wanna book scan early since I never had mc and it's a risk to baby to go thru early scan. He will see me every 4 weeks and my scan is at 12weeks. 

He said everything looks normal, we will be doing an other blood test run and that's all. I will get the results by Monday. Prenatal screening, hcg and progesterone we will check.


----------



## greenarcher

YAY! 

Ho man... I hope she stays away Belle! Twins would be awesome! 

Bella, you're totally pregnant  

Golden - i didn't think scans were risky? Did he give a reason?


----------



## GoldenRatio

greenarcher said:


> YAY!
> 
> Ho man... I hope she stays away Belle! Twins would be awesome!
> 
> Bella, you're totally pregnant
> 
> Golden - i didn't think scans were risky? Did he give a reason?

He said scans are not healthy for babies especially before 12 weeks, unless baby is at risk doctors don't wanna put the babies under that risk. I read online that ultrasound waves can be risk and cause birth defects so doctors shouldn't be handing out scans.


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Ugh my pOat disappeared.
> 
> Puma and Babyc I'm praying you see your BFP in very near future.
> 
> TJ you'll be back soon enough. Your future peanut is patiently waiting for you. Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and get pregnant first cycle.
> 
> Golden. Ears. Already. Howner quick they turn into people. I've been trying not to read what's going on. I'm nervous it will jynx it. I haven't had best luck in the past. (Really I'm already super excited so I've already set myself up for disappointment /). Praying for healthy babies all around.
> 
> 
> Ugh. I can't sleep.

Thanks Dear!!!!!! <3


----------



## Bella12

I didn't know early scans where bad either. I had one at 6 weeks with my son. Probably because of past MC and I was so stressed it would happen again. The scan calmed my nerves. 

So from reading our posts I guessing somebody at some point will have twins. I've been told we have twins in our family but don't have any in my immediate family. So I don't think it will be me. Lol

Anybody testing soon? I'm really feeling summer is lucky for us.


----------



## BelleNuit

I will be testing Sunday evening if AF doesn't show


----------



## BelleNuit

Well girls, I started spotting so I'm most likely out. My spotting is way lighter than previous months so I think the B6 is helping. I'm going to up the dose a bit higher this next month and see if I can get rid of the spotting altogether before tapering down.

Can't believe I'll be on to my 8th-10th cycle (depending how how I count it) in a couple days :(


----------



## BabyC4Me

Nope! not testing soon...i think i just started my TTW....

dont know when i Oed but im on CD 17, last day of "fertile window" according to Ovia's dumb ass app.

...maybe 1-2DPO?

keeping yall posted along the way!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Well girls, I started spotting so I'm most likely out. My spotting is way lighter than previous months so I think the B6 is helping. I'm going to up the dose a bit higher this next month and see if I can get rid of the spotting altogether before tapering down.
> 
> Can't believe I'll be on to my 8th-10th cycle (depending how how I count it) in a couple days :(

BELLE!!!!!! NOOOO!!!!

That tramp better stay away!!! i hope its just random spotting and not AF coming along.

If so, you know what thats OKAY!!!

....enjoy a martini...eat a brownie....and start fresh for next cycle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you BabyC. I'm going to enjoy some wine tonight and not even worry about it.


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Thank you BabyC. I'm going to enjoy some wine tonight and not even worry about it.

Good Idea girl!

We cant control everything ...


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Thank you BabyC. I'm going to enjoy some wine tonight and not even worry about it.

As much as AF sucks, it's always a HEALTHY sign of our reproductive system. And there are women who have completely unpredictable cycles. We have that to be thankful for. You're not totally out yet. But either way... Definitely relax tonight!


----------



## puma1986

I'm so crampy :( and I have no CM. AF isn't due for at least another 7 to 9 days. No CM is definitely NOT a common symptom for me at this point and it's usually not a sign of a BFP either. If I'm going to cramp at least let it be for AF. Ugh. I feel so negative today.


----------



## greenarcher

Puma - Implantation cramping maybe??

Keep us posted, Belle! I'm hoping it goes away by tonight


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh man. Guys. I have Raynaud's Disease, which is a circulatory disease. It usually doesn't bother me except for when it gets too cold. But i was just reading that it's linked to infertility, poor implantation and miscarriage due to poor blood flow. I'm devastated. There is no easy fix for Raynaud's except for super dosing on niacin (a B vitamin) and trying to improve circulation. The problem with Raynaud's is your blood vessels spasm with emotional distress or with cold which restricts blood flow. I may have better luck with conceiving in the summer months

I'm going to take up jogging to improve circulation and super dose on niacin


----------



## greenarcher

Oh no! :( I would try doing self fertility massages to boost blood flow to the uterus


----------



## BelleNuit

greenarcher said:


> Oh no! :( I would try doing self fertility massages to boost blood flow to the uterus

Good thinking. I'm going to look into acupuncture too


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh man. Guys. I have Raynaud's Disease, which is a circulatory disease. It usually doesn't bother me except for when it gets too cold. But i was just reading that it's linked to infertility, poor implantation and miscarriage due to poor blood flow. I'm devastated. There is no easy fix for Raynaud's except for super dosing on niacin (a B vitamin) and trying to improve circulation. The problem with Raynaud's is your blood vessels spasm with emotional distress or with cold which restricts blood flow. I may have better luck with conceiving in the summer months
> 
> I'm going to take up jogging to improve circulation and super dose on niacin

Awe belle! I'm sorry you have to deal with this! I've been researching it since you posted this and I tried finding some homeopathic remedies. I found some pretty decent things that might help?


-Trying relaxing breath to help relax the entire autonomic nervous system, including the nerves that control the size of the small blood vessels in the hands. Because stress can bring on attacks, relaxation training may help you avoid episodes.
-Try acupuncture which may decrease the frequency of attacks.
-Take 100 mg of niacin (vitamin B3) twice a day. This helps dilate blood vessels. Be aware, however, that his can cause sometimes painful flushing of blood to the face.
-Take ginkgo biloba to help increase circulation in the fingertips. The dosage is 120 to 240 mg per day.

One girls swears that taking the following herbal supplements on a daily basis completely cured her! Butcher's broom, odorless garlic and gingko bilboa. She said that she is literally symptom free and has never felt better! 

Might be something to look into if you haven't already, love!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Puma - Implantation cramping maybe??
> 
> Keep us posted, Belle! I'm hoping it goes away by tonight

Green, that would be the most amazing thing ever. But I have little hope - it sounds too good to be true and something else I haven't mentioned that affects our ability to get pregnant. 

My DH has Ulcerative Colitis. He had a really bad flare up almost a year ago and he was put on a really high dose of prednisone for a very long time. Prednisone totally destroys your body (but cures inflammation) and hurts your fertility. I wonder if his little swimmers can even swim :nope: 

Ugh. I wish I could see into the future and know how long this was going to take.

EDIT: He's been slowing tapering down for a while - but they said that the quality of a mans sperm reflects what he was eating/doing 3 months prior.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you puma! That was so helpful!!! I'm definitely going to pick up some niacin tonight and look into some of those other things you posted!

I'm sorry to hear DH has UC. These things have such an impact on fertility and you never realize it till you start trying!! My uncle has Crohns disease and was also on high doses of Prednisone. Him and my aunt were able to get pregnant naturally but it took over 6 months (less than a year though).

These things dont mean infertility just sub-fertility, we will both get our bfps eventually!! I'm here for the long haul girls and will stick around till we all get BFPs!


----------



## BabyC4Me

That's right Belle ! We are a family. How ever crazy and totally spazzy sometimes. We are def sticking together threw all the madness of this TTC adventure. I have seen forums where the friends get preggo and ditch the TTC blogs and leave friends behind. 

NOT HERE ! 

I have a feeling we will track each other's progress from TTC to BumpChronicles to breastfeeding until walking and talking ! 

Love you girls !


----------



## Bella12

Puma I'm going to peat that it is implantation cramping too. You never know. ...if could be. 

BelleN - I also have medical issues. I don't know if it would help but serrapeptase seemed to clear up my tubes. I believe it is supposed to help with circulation as well. I also went for a fertility massage and the professionals showed me how to do it to myself. They say fertility massages and acupuncture goes hand in hand. 

The harder you try for a baby, the more you appreciate being pregnant, being sick from pregnancy and the moreyou appreciate that new baby. That baby will be well worth the struggle.


----------



## TJ Islander

Hey girls, been busy for the whole day doing some business. i didnt even go to work. then i did my hair bc i have an event on sunday. so many messages! 
Belle, keep hanging in there. its nt over til its over! 

im fortunate not to have any medical issues that i know of. im positive that those obstacle wont prevent conception for any of you.

i dont know when i will hear back from them regarding the intereview. maybe next week.. yes im still bored not to be ttc and i miss obsessing over Micah/Savannah..lol. my dad said his mom had a boy/girl twin that did shortly after childbirth. she actually had 10 kids!! 12 if you count the 2 that died.

sweet dreams!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

TJ Islander said:


> Hey girls, been busy for the whole day doing some business. i didnt even go to work. then i did my hair bc i have an event on sunday. so many messages!
> Belle, keep hanging in there. its nt over til its over!
> 
> im fortunate not to have any medical issues that i know of. im positive that those obstacle wont prevent conception for any of you.
> 
> i dont know when i will hear back from them regarding the intereview. maybe next week.. yes im still bored not to be ttc and i miss obsessing over Micah/Savannah..lol. my dad said his mom had a boy/girl twin that did shortly after childbirth. she actually had 10 kids!! 12 if you count the 2 that died.
> 
> sweet dreams!!

This funny you mention it. My mother has 6 siblings and I think a set of twins that passed before she was born. Our grandparents clearly had no troubles having kids ! It's so crazy to think how the times were so different back then and probably more relaxed becuz all these infertility issues didn't necessarily exist. Or if they did it was less common. 

Fingers crossed we have 7 babies!!!! ( or 1-2 heheh!)


----------



## BelleNuit

I will look into that serrapeptase! Your so right, the harder you try the more you appreciate it


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Puma I'm going to peat that it is implantation cramping too. You never know. ...if could be.
> 
> BelleN - I also have medical issues. I don't know if it would help but serrapeptase seemed to clear up my tubes. I believe it is supposed to help with circulation as well. I also went for a fertility massage and the professionals showed me how to do it to myself. They say fertility massages and acupuncture goes hand in hand.
> 
> The harder you try for a baby, the more you appreciate being pregnant, being sick from pregnancy and the moreyou appreciate that new baby. That baby will be well worth the struggle.

Only time will tell! =)


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma and BabyC I am so keeping my fingers crossed for you two!! and TJ I can't wait to see you get back into TTC! 

DH and I only have two more cycles to try, as in August he is going on a hiking trip for a week.... right slam in the middle of my fertile phase. So we probably won't be able to try that month. 

TMI Alert------My spotting is slowing down girls and its turned brownish. I'm also feeling incredibly nauseous, but I think its probably just from the handful of vitamins I took a few hours ago, haha. 

But the realist in me says AF will be here tomorrow around noon.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma and BabyC I am so keeping my fingers crossed for you two!! and TJ I can't wait to see you get back into TTC!
> 
> DH and I only have two more cycles to try, as in August he is going on a hiking trip for a week.... right slam in the middle of my fertile phase. So we probably won't be able to try that month.
> 
> TMI Alert------My spotting is slowing down girls and its turned brownish. I'm also feeling incredibly nauseous, but I think its probably just from the handful of vitamins I took a few hours ago, haha.
> 
> But the realist in me says AF will be here tomorrow around noon.


Awe thanks belle! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for babyc, too! 

Hooray for slowed down spotting!!!! I hope it's a sign!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, I booked an appointment for fertility acupuncture. My first appointment is on Wednesday! I'm excited! I've never had acupuncture before, I think this might be a really neat experience


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle. Let us know how you like it ! I'm thinking about getting it I have no idea where to go tho !


----------



## TJ Islander

you're not out yet Belle! there is still a chance


----------



## BelleNuit

i will for sure babyc!

Well AF showed tonight so I'm out. Onto the next cycle

Thank you everyone for helping me get through these last few days! I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## puma1986

I'm having hot flashes!!!!! :(

I'm too dang young for this. My face is on fire!!!!!!

Ms. Belle: I'm sorry!!! We are here for you always :)


----------



## puma1986

Everyone having a good weekend?


----------



## TJ Islander

my weekend is going ok. only thing fun is that i went to the market this morning. bought lots of fresh produce :)


----------



## puma1986

TJ Islander said:


> my weekend is going ok. only thing fun is that i went to the market this morning. bought lots of fresh produce :)

Absolutely nothing is better than fresh produce. 

Except for maybe all of us getting our BFP.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey girls ! 

Weekend is going well ! We went to a ice cream festival yesterday and ate way too much food and dairy. SOOOOO WORTH IT !

Tj--fresh produce makes my day too. I love greens and yummy fruits ! 
BelleN sorry about that damn period. 

I hope you were able to treat yourself to something 

Happy Sunday '


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh man, fresh produce and an ice cream festival!!! Your weekends sounds awesome!

My weekend has been alright. DH is away for a bike polo tournament, so I have the place to myself. Friday night I went to visit some friends and got into the wine so stayed the night. And yesterday was a rainy day, so I stayed indoors curled up on the couch and watched bad TV and napped lol. 

Today looks like a beautiful sunny day so I think I'm going to go for a run in the river valley once I wake up a little bit more!

Guys, I'm going to try switching off of coffee completely during the week and just drink it on the weekends! I've gotten down to a half cup a day, so I think I'm ready to cut back even more. I will be starting with black tea so there is still a little caffeine in it!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Sometimes lazy rainy days are what we need to reset ourselves. 

Are you cutting coffee for your own sake or is it part of your new TTC cycle ! ?


----------



## BelleNuit

I started cutting back on coffee last month for TTC as part of the lifestyle changes I was making and now I'm wanting to cut back even more just to see if I can do it!


----------



## BabyC4Me

That's a great goal! 

Small steps at a time !


----------



## TJ Islander

U know i cant understand how people get addicted to coffee lol...its nice but not that nice lol. even though Jamaica produces world class coffee we are not a coffee drinking people. funny thing is every time i smell coffee brewing i get a flashback to canada. the place smells like coffee hhahahaaaa....

anyway, this evening, i am going to installed as community service director for my club. im a part a service club called rotaract (which is a part of Rotary international) :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Haha TJ funny u said that, Canadians love their coffee. When I first moved here, everyone kept buying me coffee doesn't matter what time it was. I never had coffee back home so it was strange but then soon enuf I got addicted.... I cut my coffee intake to one cup a day before the pregnancy but I would barely finish that one cup but now I can't hav any, I can't stand the smell of it


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj I get what you are saying. U never drink coffee. 

I may have a iced coffee or a frappe like 1-3 times a month. If that. But hot coffee doesn't do anything for me lol

Golden !!!! You've reached the "no coffee for me " phase of pregnancy ! Congrats !


----------



## BelleNuit

Must be because its so cold most of the time in Canada, nothing quite like a hot coffee! LOVE! lol. It will be touch to give up, but i will try switching to hot tea :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Ohh, my temp is staying remarkably stable (my thermometer is not faulty lol) and this is the lowest start I've had to a cycle I've ever had (when taking my temps at this time). Maybe the vitamins are helping!!! 

The health kick continues! Going to go for a run tonight if its not thunder storming when I get home!

OH AND it's a long weekend this weekend, and I took an extra day off, so I only have a three day work week this week! Woo hoo!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle!!!! so glad you are trying something new this cycle!

Hubbie got on the scale this morning and wants to lose like 10 lbs in two weeks and I told him I can help support the goal! So i think we are going bike riding when he gets home from work  

HORRAY to an extra long weekend!!!

AFM---- Im on CD 20....early luteal phase according to stupid Ovia...what does she know about my cycle anyway??????:growlmad::growlmad:
Which would make me about 4DPO.... havent been symptom spotting because im supposed to be NTNP.... but im not sure how committed I have been to that plan.

Hope all is well with everyoneeeeee !

:winkwink:


----------



## BelleNuit

4 dpo!! That's awesome BabyC! I hope the tww flies by for you and you get some great news at the end!

I've also started taking maca root a few days ago, and I think it's giving me an energy boost! 

Guys, I'm feeling so good about this cycle! And DH is committed to the lifestyle changes too! He's all about taking his vitamins, and he's quit weed and alcohol! This is a big deal... we have a bottle of wine at our house and its UNOPENED lol.


----------



## greenarcher

Awesome news Belle! 

I'm dying over here at 8 DPO. No symptoms. Promised to wait until Friday to test. Maybe I can talk my friend into testing sooner...


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> 4 dpo!! That's awesome BabyC! I hope the tww flies by for you and you get some great news at the end!
> 
> I've also started taking maca root a few days ago, and I think it's giving me an energy boost!
> 
> Guys, I'm feeling so good about this cycle! And DH is committed to the lifestyle changes too! He's all about taking his vitamins, and he's quit weed and alcohol! This is a big deal... we have a bottle of wine at our house and its UNOPENED lol.

WOAHHHH!!! Hubbie is doing big thangsss over there!!! very proud!!!

I think i will get mine on vitamins too..he was taking like prostate health vitamins for a while then stopped...but maybe another dose will help! what vitamins is he taking?

and is maca root in pill form?


----------



## BabyC4Me

greenarcher said:


> Awesome news Belle!
> 
> I'm dying over here at 8 DPO. No symptoms. Promised to wait until Friday to test. Maybe I can talk my friend into testing sooner...

NO EARLY TESTING!!!!

Stick to your gunsss!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I was reading for make fertility that vitamin C and zinc can do great things! So he's taking that fish oils, a multivitamin and the maca (gelatinized and in pill form).

You can hold out till Friday green!! It's way better to wait!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Ohh, my temp is staying remarkably stable (my thermometer is not faulty lol) and this is the lowest start I've had to a cycle I've ever had (when taking my temps at this time). Maybe the vitamins are helping!!!
> 
> The health kick continues! Going to go for a run tonight if its not thunder storming when I get home!
> 
> OH AND it's a long weekend this weekend, and I took an extra day off, so I only have a three day work week this week! Woo hoo!

Yay for long weekends! i took following monday off so 4 days off for this chicka :happydance::happydance::happydance:
DH wants to go to Edmonton because he likes to go to waterslides and i told him that i cant do waterslides and kill my baby. He will have to slide on his own and he is so upset about it. What a loser ha! as if water slides are more important that my baby:growlmad: when will he grow p:shrug:


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> I was reading for make fertility that vitamin C and zinc can do great things! So he's taking that fish oils, a multivitamin and the maca (gelatinized and in pill form).
> 
> You can hold out till Friday green!! It's way better to wait!!!

I will keep that in mind!!! might have to make a trip to the store and surprise him at dinner with a plate full of pills like "EAT UP!!!!" 

:happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Ohh, my temp is staying remarkably stable (my thermometer is not faulty lol) and this is the lowest start I've had to a cycle I've ever had (when taking my temps at this time). Maybe the vitamins are helping!!!
> 
> The health kick continues! Going to go for a run tonight if its not thunder storming when I get home!
> 
> OH AND it's a long weekend this weekend, and I took an extra day off, so I only have a three day work week this week! Woo hoo!
> 
> Yay for long weekends! i took following monday off so 4 days off for this chicka :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> DH wants to go to Edmonton because he likes to go to waterslides and i told him that i cant do waterslides and kill my baby. He will have to slide on his own and he is so upset about it. What a loser ha! as if water slides are more important that my baby:growlmad: when will he grow p:shrug:Click to expand...

OMG!!! yea no water slides for you hunni..... i cant believe he got upset!!! 
after all the trying to make a baby he wants to take that risk! Men are crayyyyyyzeeeeeee!!! but you can still enjoy the pool if they have one!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Ohh, my temp is staying remarkably stable (my thermometer is not faulty lol) and this is the lowest start I've had to a cycle I've ever had (when taking my temps at this time). Maybe the vitamins are helping!!!
> 
> The health kick continues! Going to go for a run tonight if its not thunder storming when I get home!
> 
> OH AND it's a long weekend this weekend, and I took an extra day off, so I only have a three day work week this week! Woo hoo!
> 
> Yay for long weekends! i took following monday off so 4 days off for this chicka :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> DH wants to go to Edmonton because he likes to go to waterslides and i told him that i cant do waterslides and kill my baby. He will have to slide on his own and he is so upset about it. What a loser ha! as if water slides are more important that my baby:growlmad: when will he grow p:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! yea no water slides for you hunni..... i cant believe he got upset!!!
> after all the trying to make a baby he wants to take that risk! Men are crayyyyyyzeeeeeee!!! but you can still enjoy the pool if they have one!Click to expand...

All honestly i dont even wanna dip my butt into a pool filled with chemicals and germs. It will be boring for him to slides by himself so i say we dont go hehe 

Im gonna call for my hcg and progesterone levels soon, im so nervous


----------



## BelleNuit

Ah haha. Those waterslides at West Ed terrify me!! I'm a chicken lol

We are going to to a wedding this weekend in Jasper!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden I'm sure the levels will be fine 

This is the moment of truth. You have been very much so protective of this little Nerdsized baby, they are growing for sure !


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Ah haha. Those waterslides at West Ed terrify me!! I'm a chicken lol
> 
> We are going to to a wedding this weekend in Jasper!

ahh thats what i wanna do, go to banff and jasper park! maybe i will see you there heheheh i will msg u on fb "i see u" lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

And That's not creepy at all !!!! Lol golden


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> And That's not creepy at all !!!! Lol golden

hahaha thats the point :smug:


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC4Me said:


> And That's not creepy at all !!!! Lol golden

Hahaha oh man!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Just got my results, hcg s rising good and my progesterone level is within the normal range too.


----------



## greenarcher

WHEW! Great news, Golden! Very happy for you!


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Just got my results, hcg s rising good and my progesterone level is within the normal range too.

*does ridiculous dance in living room*

Oh yeaaaaa oh yeaaaa ! Our little Goldenbaby is making his/herself known!

Congrats girl ! Our first BFP !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks girls! i love you all and i hope to God, you all get ur bfps and join me so we can obsess together:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Great news Golden! Woo hoo!


----------



## puma1986

Hooray Golden!!!!! This is awesome news! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Guys, I'm feeling amazing!!! I'm not sure if it is the vitamins, or maybe it's the maca that is boosting my mood?? Maybe the positive affirmations! I dunno! but I am feeling GREAT! Went for another jog today with DH and it felt so good! 

I've been saying positive affirmations to myself when I'm alone in the car on the drive to work. I felt a little silly at first, but it's actually helping me feel better about this whole TTC thing!


----------



## GoldenRatio

That's great to hear Belle, I definitely think positive thinking will attract positive events and up ur mood. Eating healthy and exercising is always a good energy booster for me too. Keep it up!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleN. Never tried positive affirmation talks with self ! 

Are you using some program already established or just kinda going with the flow ?


----------



## puma1986

The law of attraction teaches awesome insights into the power of thinking positively and how it will chang your entire life!


----------



## BelleNuit

Baby C, I just go with the flow and say whatever feels right for me! Things like "I am fertile" and "I will get pregnant" "my hormones are balanced" "my body is strong and healthy" etc, etc. 

puma and Golden, I totally believe positive thinking can change your life!


----------



## BelleNuit

Guys, my temps are staying sooo stable! I hope that keeps up! They might get a little wonky when camping this weekend, and I won't bother taking them Sunday morning because I would have been up late at a wedding on Saturday. But I'm going to consider it a good sign that they are staying stable for now!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Guys, my temps are staying sooo stable! I hope that keeps up! They might get a little wonky when camping this weekend, and I won't bother taking them Sunday morning because I would have been up late at a wedding on Saturday. But I'm going to consider it a good sign that they are staying stable for now!

I never seen stable temps like that with oral temping! Really good sign:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Golden they were stable like this back in January which was my first full cycle temping. The very next cycle was either anovulatory or a MC (I honestly can't be sure either way) and after that my cycles have been out to lunch! I'm hoping this means I'm finally back to normal!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Do you girls watch The Bachelorette ???

I started with episode 1 of this season and it looks soooooo cheesy BUT i want to see how these jokers try and "win" their future wife

ridiculous.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Do you girls watch The Bachelorette ???
> 
> I started with episode 1 of this season and it looks soooooo cheesy BUT i want to see how these jokers try and "win" their future wife
> 
> ridiculous.

I tried watching it but waaaaaay too cheesy for me. I watch Shahs of sunset tho, thats a persian reality show. Also Devious maids is nice, juicy :happydance:


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Do you girls watch The Bachelorette ???
> 
> I started with episode 1 of this season and it looks soooooo cheesy BUT i want to see how these jokers try and "win" their future wife
> 
> ridiculous.
> 
> I tried watching it but waaaaaay too cheesy for me. I watch Shahs of sunset tho, thats a persian reality show. Also Devious maids is nice, juicy :happydance:Click to expand...

Im still waiting for "When TTC Gets Real"..... we need our own SHOW!


----------



## BelleNuit

How about Days of our TTC Lives?? Haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

owww shoot! that was DH's multi million dollar idea!


----------



## TJ Islander

Guys, how's everything? 

im feeling a little down. i detected a BV and went to the doc today. i have no clue where it came from...grrrr im sooo mad at myself. and having to tell DH i have and infection AGAIN!!!! anyway i got meds and the doc suggested i use lactacyd. i bought a bottle. the reviews are good. any one of u ever used it and it kept infections away?????

anyway at the gynae i say a few pregnant women. i got sad but then i remembered Golden and how long she took to get preggers and how happy and excited we all are, so that changed my mood. but i did have a good cry driving home. not just because of that but this month has been weird financially (lots of stuff due) then the infection and no ttc...just got to me.

i feel better now. gonna take my meds and use my lactacyd

i saw the news abt Turkey Golden....:cry: sad!!! whats wrong with these pple!!!!! why cant we all just live in love and unity. life is so precious!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Tj

I'm so sorry to hear about your infection. BV is a horror to handle. I wish you a quick recovery ! Take you meds and get better soon.  

This TTC break and the health issues and financial bills are all coming at the same time for a reason. 

Once this phase passes you will b stronger and refreshed to give your all to your baby! 

I'm sure Hubbie will be just as supportive as we are. 

Take it easy the rest of the week ! 

Fingers crossed you get that new job too


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh TJ, sorry to hear about the infection! Everything always seems to pile up at once! We are definitely here to help you get through it and as BabyC said, DH should be a good support too!


----------



## TJ Islander

yes he is supportive. its just annoying. 

thanks for the encouragement guys. i would be so misserable without you to talk to. its good to talk to females. i have good friends but sometimes its overwhelming to talk to them not knowing if they will be judgemental. and i usually talk to my best friend but i prefer to wait til i have lots to say then we can sit for hours and chat.


----------



## BelleNuit

I know what you mean about worrying about friends being judgmental. There is no way I could say the things I do on here to my friends! They would be like "gross don't tell me about your ewcm!!!" hahaha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tj u are such a sweetheart! exactly don't get pregnant women get to you, everyone have their time and if I got pregnant anyone can!!! I have pcos and God blessed me with a baby. You ladies are healthy and I'm sure ur baby is just waiting for the right time. 

Sorry about the infection, take care of urself. Take ur meds and heal before worrying about ttc. 

Bombing in Turkey got me this time, maybe because I'm hormonal or maybe because it was so close to my old house. Regardless im so sick of all the bombing and hope it will stop one day.


----------



## puma1986

TJ I'm so sorry to hear about the BV! Sending good energies your way for it to clear up quickly!!

Golden: How's your baby treating you?!


----------



## puma1986

Omg you guys!!!!! I got a super faint line on a FRER this morning within the first 5 minutes!!!

I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> Omg you guys!!!!! I got a super faint line on a FRER this morning within the first 5 minutes!!!
> 
> I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic


Puma !!!!! I really hope this was your month !!!!!

What DPO are you ????? 

Keep testing and send us pics woman ! How dare you leave no attachments ! Lol


----------



## TJ Islander

LOL its baby season!!!! lets keep calm tho...keep testing and send pics!!!


----------



## puma1986

BabyC: lol! You're too much :) 

TJ: I hope so!!!

What do you guys think? Can you see it? I know it's a squinter!

https://i.imgur.com/fPivUvN.jpg


----------



## puma1986

https://i.imgur.com/fPivUvN.jpg


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I totally see it! Even with blurry morning eyes on my phone!!!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma I totally see it! Even with blurry morning eyes on my phone!!!

Yay!!!! I'm not going crazy!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Puma I totally see it! Even with blurry morning eyes on my phone!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! I'm not going crazy!Click to expand...

Definitely not!! Woo hoo!!!! Congrats puma! I'm so excited for you! This thread is turning lucky :)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Puma I totally see it! Even with blurry morning eyes on my phone!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! I'm not going crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not!! Woo hoo!!!! Congrats puma! I'm so excited for you! This thread is turning lucky :)Click to expand...

I'm still so nervous and cautious. I'm scared it'll disappear tomorrow!


----------



## puma1986

Babyc: According to fertility friend I'm 12dpo but I think I'm actually 10dpo


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg I literally just woke p n can barely open my eyes but I see that line! So much darker than my first line!!! Yay :happydance: don't u hav Amazon tests? I got darker line on those than frer the first days


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Omg I literally just woke p n can barely open my eyes but I see that line! So much darker than my first line!!! Yay :happydance: don't u hav Amazon tests? I got darker line on those than frer the first days

Hooray!!! I do have some but I didn't test on them this morning. I will after work today. 

I really hope this isn't some cruel false test!


----------



## puma1986

I brought my test to work with me today. I've been running to the bathroom to check it every 20 minutes or so. Part of me thinks it's going to vanish so I keep checking. Its silly I know. 

If this is legitimately positive, I knew something was up yesterday. I was so tired I left work early to go home. My gums started hurting out of no where and I've been super emotional. 

My bbs are super sore, but that is really normal for me around this time. I had a huge temp jump this morning too. 

My fingers are crossed so very tightly ladies. Please send good energies my way!


Also my CM has been totally dry since ovulation which is really not normal for me


----------



## greenarcher

Gorgeous line! !!! Congrats hun!! :dance:


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Gorgeous line! !!! Congrats hun!! :dance:

Awe thanks Green! I hope it's a good test! :D I'll post a new picture tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's darker or there at all!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Omg I literally just woke p n can barely open my eyes but I see that line! So much darker than my first line!!! Yay :happydance: don't u hav Amazon tests? I got darker line on those than frer the first days
> 
> Hooray!!! I do have some but I didn't test on them this morning. I will after work today.
> 
> I really hope this isn't some cruel false test!Click to expand...

Wow im just amazed how i wrote this reply so perfectly in the morning with my eyes barely open lol Ur test must got me all excited :happydance::happydance:

Doesnt look like an evap to me but safe to test with different brands. My tests would go darker at night, i think my hormone was doubling night time.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Omg I literally just woke p n can barely open my eyes but I see that line! So much darker than my first line!!! Yay :happydance: don't u hav Amazon tests? I got darker line on those than frer the first days
> 
> Hooray!!! I do have some but I didn't test on them this morning. I will after work today.
> 
> I really hope this isn't some cruel false test!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow im just amazed how i wrote this reply so perfectly in the morning with my eyes barely open lol Ur test must got me all excited :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Doesnt look like an evap to me but safe to test with different brands. My tests would go darker at night, i think my hormone was doubling night time.Click to expand...


LOL!!! Good job Golden! :D I know I totally can't type when I first wake up lol! Maybe I'll test tonight then! I feel crampy! I have since ovulation, but hope it's the good cramps!


----------



## puma1986

I just lost it at subway. Someone cut in front of me and the guy behind the counter waited on him anyways. I literally turned and walked out in tears. Good Lord.


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I just lost it at subway. Someone cut in front of me and the guy behind the counter waited on him anyways. I literally turned and walked out in tears. Good Lord.

hehehehe u walked in tears!? did someone see that hehe sounds like me so u are def preggo! Im super emotional and angry all the time, and cramps are normal. Dont freak out by af like cramps, i still got them too.


----------



## puma1986

I totally did and felt humiliated after lol 

Green: how are you feeling?!? Any symptoms?! 

Belle: your chart is starting off amaaaaazing. This has got to be the month!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma this is hilarious and wonderful ! 

Making a scene at subway ! Poor thing !

Blame the baby! 

Can't wait to see a darker like tomorrow !


----------



## BabyC4Me

Def try testing on different test brands. I remember back in April when I got a false positive on those FRERs. Tore me up emotionally. 

Please please keep testing !


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Def try testing on different test brands. I remember back in April when I got a false positive on those FRERs. Tore me up emotionally.
> 
> Please please keep testing !

Thats why i used bicilion different tests and brands:dohh:


----------



## puma1986

Thanks BabyC and Golden! I couldn't remember if your false positive was clear blue or frer. Even more of a reason now to be cautious!!! Ill definitely use some other tests too. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma i never had a false positive with frer, just with CB like the one u got couple months ago. 

F*ck man! i tried everything to get an early scan and yet failed again:cry: I did everything i could, now its up to the baby to hang on tight or not:coffee: FX i pass 12 weeks with sanity


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma i never had a false positive with frer, just with CB like the one u got couple months ago.
> 
> F*ck man! i tried everything to get an early scan and yet failed again:cry: I did everything i could, now its up to the baby to hang on tight or not:coffee: FX i pass 12 weeks with sanity

That stupid clear blue broke my heart too!

Are you serious?!? I wish there was someone I could call and give them an earfull! Absolutely unacceptable! You and your baby need that scan!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Puma i never had a false positive with frer, just with CB like the one u got couple months ago.
> 
> F*ck man! i tried everything to get an early scan and yet failed again:cry: I did everything i could, now its up to the baby to hang on tight or not:coffee: FX i pass 12 weeks with sanity
> 
> That stupid clear blue broke my heart too!
> 
> Are you serious?!? I wish there is someone I could call and give them an earfull! Absolutely unacceptable! You and your baby need that scan!Click to expand...

I wish i could just pay and get it done like in US. I asked DH if we can drive to US and get it done hehehe he thinks im crazy

Or i was gonna fake spotting and run to hospital but DH hates lies:dohh:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Puma i never had a false positive with frer, just with CB like the one u got couple months ago.
> 
> F*ck man! i tried everything to get an early scan and yet failed again:cry: I did everything i could, now its up to the baby to hang on tight or not:coffee: FX i pass 12 weeks with sanity
> 
> That stupid clear blue broke my heart too!
> 
> Are you serious?!? I wish there is someone I could call and give them an earfull! Absolutely unacceptable! You and your baby need that scan!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish i could just pay and get it done like in US. I asked DH if we can drive to US and get it done hehehe he thinks im crazy
> 
> Or i was gonna fake spotting and run to hospital but DH hates lies:dohh:Click to expand...

That's actually a good plan. LOL! Lies that would make you feel more secure in your pregnancy are totally worth it. I don't like lies either. But they're worth it for your babybean!


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH thinks if we lie about spotting, i will start spotting lol

He took me out for icecream last two days and today he told me he will take me out again for icecream....i was like what the hell?I love icecream but im not supposed to eat sugar! He said that he is bribing the baby with ice cream so it holds on tight hehe:dohh:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> DH thinks if we lie about spotting, i will start spotting lol
> 
> He took me out for icecream last two days and today he told me he will take me out again for icecream....i was like what the hell?I love icecream but im not supposed to eat sugar! He said that he is bribing the baby with ice cream so it holds on tight hehe:dohh:


Aweeeeeeeeeee aweeeeeee!!! I love his good intentions however misplaced they might be!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

DH just called, apparently he got fired and they didnt give him a reason. 
What a luck:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> I totally did and felt humiliated after lol
> 
> Green: how are you feeling?!? Any symptoms?!
> 
> Belle: your chart is starting off amaaaaazing. This has got to be the month!

Thanks puma! I'm super excited about how my chart looks this month!


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> DH just called, apparently he got fired and they didnt give him a reason.
> What a luck:cry::cry::cry:

Omg ! Golden that's horrible news. I know exactly what you guys are going thru. My Hubbie lost his job a month ago. Got laid off due to budget cuts 

He JUST started a new job Monday. Hang in there ! Does he plan to start the job hunt??


----------



## greenarcher

Oh no! Golden I'm so sorry to hear! My husband is on the job hunt too, and its not fun. I can't believe they didn't give him a reason!! Thats actually not legal in a few states in the US. Is the company not doing well? 

Or did they maybe give him a reason and he doesn't want to tell you? :/ sorry to be the negative thinker.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well they didnt give him a reason because on his contract it says that he can get fired without any reason. So its legal in his case because he didnt read his contract properly. 

They hired a new guy from india, immigrants work for less because they want immigration to be figured out so most employers here in Canada hire them for low wage. Thats what we think happened. 

God takes from one side and gives from other because guees what! gyno's nurse called and asked if i managed to book an ultrasound. I said no and explained how worried i am bla bla, they booked it for me. 

My scan is July14 and appt with obgyn is on July18:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg golden I didn't see your news till now! I'm so sorry! Is he in the trades? That line of work is common for lay offs! Get him on EI stat!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Omg golden I didn't see your news till now! I'm so sorry! Is he in the trades? That line of work is common for lay offs! Get him on EI stat!

No He is an Apple Technician, so he fixes iphone and macbook...etc He has his masters in Mechanical Engineering but he couldnt find a job in that field when he moved to Canada. Seems like who you know more than what u studied. He said he will apply for EI, not sure how that works. Is it like mat leave?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wow golden. That's crazy. Those contract jobs are very risky ! 

Hopefully he can find work soon  

Your scan got approved ! Can't wait to see little GoldenBaby!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Wow golden. That's crazy. Those contract jobs are very risky !
> 
> Hopefully he can find work soon
> 
> Your scan got approved ! Can't wait to see little GoldenBaby!

Im getting lots of cm today, so keep thinking its blood coming down! 
I say hold on Goldenbaby, at least until mama sees u :blush:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Lots of CM is a good thing ....right???

I have no idea!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Lots of CM is a good thing ....right???
> 
> I have no idea!

As soon as u get bfp, go get boxes of panty liners. Cm leaks down all day everyday!

I read that its to protect the baby from outside


----------



## BabyC4Me

Lol !!!!!! Awwwww!!!!!!! It's a lil baby forcefield !


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahh guys my acupuncture appt is in half an hour!! I don't know what to expect!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Ahh guys my acupuncture appt is in half an hour!! I don't know what to expect!

Ahhh I would be so scared to do it! U are so brave!!! I heard great things about it tho


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> DH just called, apparently he got fired and they didnt give him a reason.
> What a luck:cry::cry::cry:

It's going to be okay!!! Best thing to do right now is breathe and be optimistic in him finding a better job soon that will appreciate his hard work. I'm so sorry to hear this! I hate being at the mercy of other people!


----------



## puma1986

HOOORAY for an ultrasound!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

acupuncture was really neat! It didn't hurt at all, and for the most part I didnt feel any of the needles! And she actually helped my TMJ!!! That blows my mind lol. For the first time in YEARS I can open my mouth without my jaw painfully cracking! I'm sold, I'm going to keep going!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> acupuncture was really neat! It didn't hurt at all, and for the most part I didnt feel any of the needles! And she actually helped my TMJ!!! That blows my mind lol. For the first time in YEARS I can open my mouth without my jaw painfully cracking! I'm sold, I'm going to keep going!

Belle! I'm glad you survived !!!!!! lol

Sounds like there are great benefits to the procedure. How often are you going to get it done ?

Puma ----did you test this morning ???? Where are the pics ????

And what happened to Bella! She got BFP and left us :-( I hope she comes back and updates us !


----------



## BabyC4Me

Ladies. Tj wants me to let you know that her dad passed away yesterday and that she is gonna be off the chat for a while. 

Keep her and her family in your thoughts :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no. 

TJ if you see this I am SO sorry about your loss. I can't even imagine how I would feel in your situation! I'm here for you :hugs:


----------



## puma1986

TJ I am so so completely heartbroken for you. Please let us know if there's anything we can do for you!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I talked to TJ on facebook but i dont think she will be around here for a while. I hope that see will get a bfp this month and it will be so special for her. 

Puma did u test again?

DH got an interview today so im happy for him, but i decided to get a part time job for evenings and weekends. Didnt tell him yet because he doesnt want me to work but i need to work to provide whatever i want for the baby. Yesterday when i told him that i finally got a scan, he said "im happy for you" ad continued being depressed about work, really bothered me because i called ppl for days to get that scan and he thinks its my accomplishment, instead of saying im happy for us.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden. It's a rough time for your husband. Trust me. 

My Hubbie was laid off and unemployed for a month. And it really puts a damper on their self esteem and pride as a MAN. Especially if he was the provider for the household AND theirs a baby on the way. 

Men take huge hits to their ego when they can't be a man and financially / emotionally be there for the household. 

He will find a job soon and his spirits will be back where they belong. Don't blame him for this. He's being a good Hubbie and soon to be daddy  

And good luck wit his interview ! That was fast !


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well he is not the main provider, I work too and my salary can cover the mortgage and all the bills. Just wont be enuf to have extra to spend. 

We also have savings too so instead of being depressed day 1, he could show some emotions about the baby.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Did you express your concerns with his reaction !

Does he know you were a little upset about his lack of excitement ?

He may not know that his depression is showing all over his face and in his tone of voice and all that. 

Try letting him know how you feel and go from there


----------



## puma1986

I tested again. Absolutely nothing on the FRER with FMU. 

I'm pissed. I seriously can't take this emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> I tested again. Absolutely nothing on the FRER with FMU.
> 
> I'm pissed. I seriously can't take this emotional rollercoaster.

Puma. I really hope that something shows up tomorrow ! 

I can't believe those dumb ass tests. 

I hate hate hate FRER! 

Try a diff test this afternoon. 

Fingers crossed it was a bad test today .


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh puma!!!! I'm actually so angry to hear this!!! Are you testing again tomorrow? Did your line from yesterday show up after the time limit?? That would drive me completely nuts!!


----------



## greenarcher

what?! NO line?! I'm sorry Puma, I hope it's just FRER sucking it up again


----------



## GoldenRatio

noooo Puma! im so sorry hun, did u try the internet cheapies? You may get the line on those and not on frer for a while like mine.


----------



## puma1986

Why does this have to be so heartbreakingly difficult :( wanting something so bad and having our emotions yanked around like it's a joke. I keep looking at that test and it's definitely positive. The one today was stark white. Its like a glimpse of happiness torn away. :( 

I'll test again in like two days. 

Thanks BabyC. I just feel so sad today.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh puma!!!! I'm actually so angry to hear this!!! Are you testing again tomorrow? Did your line from yesterday show up after the time limit?? That would drive me completely nuts!!

My line showed up in under 3 Minutes yesterday :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry puma! TTC is like a horrible joke sometimes! I will hope that it was just a faulty test for you.


----------



## greenarcher

:/ when is AF due for you?


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> :/ when is AF due for you?

Sunday or Monday I believe


----------



## puma1986

It's okay ladies. I'm sorry for being so negative. Just hard. That's all. And we have ALL been through something similar


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> It's okay ladies. I'm sorry for being so negative. Just hard. That's all. And we have ALL been through something similar

Don't be silly, this is the one place where you can be negative if you need to be! Feel free to rant! We've ALL been through something similar, so we ALL get it and have ranted ourselves lol. I honestly believe the very worst part of TTC is feeling like you have to deny how you feel. You can never let yourself get too excited, and you don't want to get too depressed... its such crap! Let yourself feel what you need to feel to get it out of your system! Otherwise you will just end up hanging on to that negative energy for much longer! We are here for you puma! :hugs:


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> It's okay ladies. I'm sorry for being so negative. Just hard. That's all. And we have ALL been through something similar
> 
> Don't be silly, this is the one place where you can be negative if you need to be! Feel free to rant! We've ALL been through something similar, so we ALL get it and have ranted ourselves lol. I honestly believe the very worst part of TTC is feeling like you have to deny how you feel. You can never let yourself get too excited, and you don't want to get too depressed... its such crap! Let yourself feel what you need to feel to get it out of your system! Otherwise you will just end up hanging on to that negative energy for much longer! We are here for you puma! :hugs:Click to expand...

THANKS Belle! I seriously love you ladies. 

And man.. Your chart is still so beautiful!


----------



## BelleNuit

There is no way I could have gotten through these last few months without you ladies! You've tolerated my mood swings and give me a boost when I need it! 

And thanks puma!! My chart is so beautiful I'm almost afraid to mess it up! But a beautiful chart doesn't guarantee anything though. I'm hoping it means my cycles are becoming more balanced and those lifestyle changes I've been making are finally starting to pay off!


----------



## BabyC4Me

I completely agree with Belle. We have all been thru shit with this Process. It's taxing on our minds. Emotions. Our physical selves and our faith. 

We just have to hope for the very best and can't rely on charts. Cm. temps. And all these things that may give us false feelings. 

It's honestly not up to us. 

Our lives are pre destined. Puma I really hope your test is positive before AF. And if not. Get mad. Throw something. Rip a pillow. Slap someone. Anything lol and then get re fueled for the next month. 

Or ....take a break ! Enjoy the beach or something. 

But def never feel ashamed for coming on the thread and saying what you really feel. 

Where else can you do it ? Lol 

Exactly ! NO WHERE !


----------



## puma1986

Yep. You guys rock. That's simply all there is to it! You both are totally right. And today and tomorrow I might feel pissy, but this weekend I'll be refreshed and excited to begin a pretty chart like Belles! Maybe! If I'm lucky! Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm still hoping it was just a dumb test for you puma!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey its time to be positive! maybe todays test is the faulty one? or maybe ur hormones hasnt doubled yet? I still believe that lovely chart of urs is gonna give us bfp:hugs:


----------



## puma1986

Thanks ladies!!! We will know for sure in 1 to 4 days lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

I might have had implantation bleeding yesterday? No sign of af today and my boobs hurt (sometimes happens before AF, not always tho). I've got my fingers crossed SO TIGHT that this is our moment, this is our month, this is our baby.


----------



## puma1986

I just had a sad thought. I had a faint bfp yesterday. Late evernoon yesterday I sneezed so hard I had a super sharp pain in the right side of my uterus. What if I sneezed my baby out?! Oh no :(


----------



## puma1986

OhHappyZ said:


> I might have had implantation bleeding yesterday? No sign of af today and my boobs hurt (sometimes happens before AF, not always tho). I've got my fingers crossed SO TIGHT that this is our moment, this is our month, this is our baby.

Implantation bleeding!!!!! Fingers crossed super duper tight!!!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

puma1986 said:


> I just had a sad thought. I had a faint bfp yesterday. Late evernoon yesterday I sneezed so hard I had a super sharp pain in the right side of my uterus. What if I sneezed my baby out?! Oh no :(

Lol impossible. But kind if funny (sorry)


----------



## puma1986

OhHappyZ said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> I just had a sad thought. I had a faint bfp yesterday. Late evernoon yesterday I sneezed so hard I had a super sharp pain in the right side of my uterus. What if I sneezed my baby out?! Oh no :(
> 
> Lol impossible. But kind if funny (sorry)Click to expand...

Lol! I know. I know how ridiculous it sounds. It is kind of humorous


----------



## OhHappyZ

It made me giggle. Have you seen What to Expect? The one lady sneezes and gives birth, labor was that easy for her :haha: just reminded me of that.


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> I just had a sad thought. I had a faint bfp yesterday. Late evernoon yesterday I sneezed so hard I had a super sharp pain in the right side of my uterus. What if I sneezed my baby out?! Oh no :(

It sounds super silly but I worry about that stuff too during the TWW! I'm terrified to orgasm for the whole 2 weeks haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I just had a sad thought. I had a faint bfp yesterday. Late evernoon yesterday I sneezed so hard I had a super sharp pain in the right side of my uterus. What if I sneezed my baby out?! Oh no :(

Omg puma! U made my day, this really made me giggle and DH was like what are u laughing at.

It's impossible to sneeze a baby out of course but those sharp pain after a sneeze is common befor af but mostly during pregnancy. Get them all the time now :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Guys, this is the first cup of coffee I have had in a week and it tastes like heaven! 

But I also noticed something weird. For two weeks straight I noticed I had been sneezing like mad! All day long! I don't have spring time allergies either. This week my sneezing stopped (I also stopped drinking coffee). Today, I started sneezing immediately when drinking my coffee!

What if I'm becoming allergic to coffee! Ah!


----------



## OhHappyZ

OMG. :sulk: There is no way in heck. Right?! I mean, you can't ACTUALLY be allergic to coffee, right?! RIGHT?! That is terrifying. I love my morning coffee.

This morning I was in the shop and told DH "time for my morning coffee" and he said "I wish I liked coffee, it really seems to make you happy". I told him he just has to drink the super sweet ones and power through the bitter taste until you start liking it and then decrease the sweetness little by little and you will be a pro coffee drinker in no time! :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm allergic to coffee which I was told after my allergy test but I still drink it hehe but I get skin reaction, not sneezing. It's possible


----------



## greenarcher

Negative for me and for my friend doing ivf. My spotting is heavier and darker. 99 % sure this is not my month. Hope you get a bfp for all of us happy!


----------



## OhHappyZ

WHAT?! NOOOOOO. I would die. I really think I would. I love my coffee. :awww:


----------



## GoldenRatio

OhHappyZ said:


> WHAT?! NOOOOOO. I would die. I really think I would. I love my coffee. :awww:

Me too so I still drink a cup n don't touch my skin until the allergy spots go down. 


Green, sorry to hear that Hun. Must be really hard for ur friend after ivf


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> OhHappyZ said:
> 
> 
> WHAT?! NOOOOOO. I would die. I really think I would. I love my coffee. :awww:
> 
> Me too so I still drink a cup n don't touch my skin until the allergy spots go down.
> 
> 
> Green, sorry to hear that Hun. Must be really hard for ur friend after ivfClick to expand...

The baby bean is now the size of a rainbow sprinkle!!!! WAHOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## puma1986

Well, just hit with really intense and painful cramps. AF is about 2 hours away. 

Onto cycle number 5!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Well, just hit with really intense and painful cramps. AF is about 2 hours away.
> 
> Onto cycle number 5!

Cramps are not sign of af! I have cramps everyday. Hehe can't believe how accurate u are, af is 2 hours away?!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Right Golden. 

2 hours tho???? Puma you are completely a hot mess ! 

I have also been having this full , dull pressure in my lower
Abdomen. Been going on for like three days. 

Alot of wet/lotiony CM as well. BUT ...I'm supposed to not track anything lol 

AF is due weds. 

Fingers crossed ! I don't feel preggo tho. 

I want clomid so bad ! Maybe someone is selling them on the black market ?.


----------



## puma1986

Lol yes!!!!!! She always shows up no more than 3 hours from when they start, the more intense, the quicker she arrives. Lol I'm serious ladies!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc I seen some ppl on here that ordered online lol there is black market for everything ha 

Maybe I should start selling mine hehehe 

Puma seriously u need to relax, you sneezed the baby out yesterday and today u are expecting af on a clock :dohh: af is not gonna come, don't wait for it! I have a feeling


----------



## puma1986

Lol starting today is actually two days early. Im just ready for my destiny. (lmao)


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden. Trust me. Women would def buy your pills. 

No question. 

The desperation kicks in !!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma I really
Hope you are getting that BFP ! There's a trend and we must keep it up !


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Right Golden.
> 
> 2 hours tho???? Puma you are completely a hot mess !
> 
> I have also been having this full , dull pressure in my lower
> Abdomen. Been going on for like three days.
> 
> Alot of wet/lotiony CM as well. BUT ...I'm supposed to not track anything lol
> 
> AF is due weds.
> 
> Fingers crossed ! I don't feel preggo tho.
> 
> I want clomid so bad ! Maybe someone is selling them on the black market ?.

Oooooooh. Maybe this is your month. Please let this be your month!!!


----------



## puma1986

Have any of you ladies started your period with a thick brown discharge instead of red? Sorry if it's TMI or gross. I thought I remembered someone saying something about this at one point. I know it's normal at end of your cycle... But I'm specifically talking about right at the very beginning.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yes I have. Usually when its light. Just means the blood is taking a little longer to get out, so it's old.


----------



## BelleNuit

I've heard if the lining from your previous cycle didn't completely clear then your AF can start out brown


----------



## OhHappyZ

I don't know if I believe that....it would have come out with your cm throughout your cycle, right?


----------



## BelleNuit

Not necessarily as the cm comes from the cervix not the uterus


----------



## OhHappyZ

Weird. That's usually how my periods start though. I think it's because I've got a tight undercarriage, but who knows lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

When af starts as spotting then it's brown for me, or red comes full force


----------



## BabyC4Me

Happy Saturday !!!

Anyone testing today or tomorrow ?

AFM ---CD 25 of 28/29 for this cycle. 

Had creamy/ lotionish CM during sex today and have had Vivid random dreams for the past 4 days. Very weird. Like I rememeber everry detail when I wake up. Very odd. 

Mild cramps / stomach pains off an on. But I'm not making anything of it. Skin very greasy this past week. Forehead was oily all day for like 5 days straight and I have the pimples to prove it. 

Hope all is well y'all! Have a good wekeend. !


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I think that was probably the case. Another reason for a brown discharge like that is due to a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage. 

AF started today for me today with weird discharge yesterday. 

BabyC: The more I read about the faint positives that you and I both had on FRER's the more I think that we both probably had a chemical pregnancy. Especially with the brown spotting I had yesterday. Also - your symptoms are sounding very hopefully! I really, really hope this is your month, love! 

Golden: How are you and the baby doing?! (I feel the need to constantly check on you!!!!) <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear AF started for you puma! I will have my fingers crossed extra tight for you for this cycle!

BabyC, things sound good! Are you waiting to test?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma you could be right about the chemical pregnancy. 

Which is sad to think about. 

And your chart looks good from what the ladies were saying since I don't know how to read FF ! Lol 

Are you going to go about this cycle any differently ? 

And thanks girls I'm not getting my hopes up. Seen too many BFNs in my life and on here. 

I'm waiting until Thursday to test. AF due weds.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I'm sorry Hun, it does sound like chemical. I read that u will be super fertile after a chemical, this girl on other thread got twins after a chem so here s something to be positive about!! 

Babyc it's ur turn now, I donno what's happening here?! I never been on a thread that had no bfps (I don't count mine since it was with meds) 

Thanks for asking puma I'm well, I was super sick yesterday . Either morning sickness s coming or baby doesn't like icecream


----------



## OhHappyZ

Been testing for three days now. Lots of symptoms that I never experience,but also spotted at 9dpo and today at 12dpo. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## BabyC4Me

@ Golden..... idk what is going on either !!!!!! we need MORE BFPS!!!

I think its because we are all very strong personalities and all that energy on the thread is making the BFP world's head spin lol

At least thats what Im telling myself. 

and your baby DOES COUNT !!!!!!-- even if the meds helped along the way! hush your mouth


----------



## BabyC4Me

OhHappyZ said:


> Been testing for three days now. Lots of symptoms that I never experience,but also spotted at 9dpo and today at 12dpo. Not sure what's going on.

Could be implantation !!!!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## OhHappyZ

I am officially late, but still :bfn:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Oh goodness. This is messy. What types of tests have you used yet


----------



## OhHappyZ

Just Wondfos. I might try to sneak to the store and get an frer?


----------



## BabyC4Me

I don't trust those. 

Clear blue would be better. The cross symbol blue dye test 

Clearly FRER is giving is false positives. 

Which I don't want anyone else to experience. I would test tomorrow with new test


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ok added clear blue to my shopping list! Thanks!


----------



## GoldenRatio

No I wouldn't trust CB! I always got faint positive on those n puma did too. 
Stick to Internet cheapies I think.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> No I wouldn't trust CB! I always got faint positive on those n puma did too.
> Stick to Internet cheapies I think.

https://www.amazon.com/ClinicalGuar...qid=1467563896&sr=8-5&keywords=pregnancy+test

These tests have never given a false positive from my experience or anyone elses that I know! They turn stark white. Absolutely the best!


----------



## puma1986

Perhaps I'm just feeling sentimental today or perhaps it's my adderall kicking in - but I seriously love and appreciate you ladies. There is no other place in the world that I feel as secure and comfortable spilling all of my emotions and TMI symptoms. Who would have ever thought that a bond like this could have been formed through these forums. Thank you to every single one of you for participating in this journey with me. For being angry with me. Sad with me. And there for me. And I'm so glad you've chose to stick around with us Golden!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Puma, I feel exactly the same. If it weren't for this forum I'd be losing my mind right now. In my ttc journal yesterday I hit a low spot and got super bummed but everyone is so wonderful at being supportive and reassuring. It turned my whole day around for the better.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma and Z I am right there with you! If it weren't for you ladies I think I would have gone completely bonkers by now!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma and Z I am right there with you! If it weren't for you ladies I think I would have gone completely bonkers by now!

D'awwww. Your chart should be featured on FF. LOL! What are you doing woman!


----------



## puma1986

Babyc: I meant to answer your question earlier! As far as things I'm doing differently this cycle: I'll honestly probably just try to drink more water and eat more veggies. I'm going to make sure we BD every day of our window too. 

On a totally off note: in one of my classes I am learning about Jamaica's economic history and everything they've been through. I am curious to talk to TJ about it sometime. Anyone hear anything from her recently? My heart breaks for her and her dad's passing.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma of course I'm gonna stick around! Didn't we say that we won't leave each other until everyone delievers their baby! Also we will all move to parenting part and continue with that ha :hugs:

Like u ladies said, I never felt comfortable anywhere else than here. For example, I met this girl thru here and she took my phone number and we chat on whatsapp sometimes. I told her when I got a faint positive and she said to me " don't get ur hopes up its probably negative", then she didn't talk to me for a week. Then she texted me asking how is my cycle going, I said that faint was positive, she said oh nice! That's great. That's it! She couldn't make it any more obvious that she wasn't happy for me. 

But here we wake up and log on here to see the next day's testing, we are always with each other worrying and helping. That's what I love about u ladies! I'm so emotional now, I might cry :hugs::blush:

Btw morning sickness is not fun...I rather vomit my ass off and not have nausea


----------



## OhHappyZ

Clearblue was neg. Frer looked like this. I feel like I might see something but I am awful at line spotting. :help:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160703_11_39_06_Rich (2).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## puma1986

That's how mine looked before AF arrived. But I think I had a chemical. Babyc's FRER looked like that, too! 

I hope it's positive! Test again in the morning!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I think I see a line


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ya, I'm not really putting it down as a positive, but was just curious what you guys thought. I'll probably wait until Monday to use the other if I can wait and if AF doesn't show.


----------



## puma1986

OhHappyZ said:


> Ya, I'm not really putting it down as a positive, but was just curious what you guys thought. I'll probably wait until Monday to use the other if I can wait and if AF doesn't show.

I am sending good baby energies your way!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Puma and Z I am right there with you! If it weren't for you ladies I think I would have gone completely bonkers by now!
> 
> D'awwww. Your chart should be featured on FF. LOL! What are you doing woman!Click to expand...

Puma, I can only hope my chart continues to looks nice! I fell off the bandwagon this weekend as was camping. Ready to get back to it!

Golden, I'm sorry your friend had that response. TTC is very difficult and brings out the worst in people sometimes. One of my friends is pregnant and due in September. She got pregnant her first month trying and I had already been trying a few months by then. I can't even look at her right now. Not because I don't care about her. I'm very happy for her. But it is so painful for me that I can't bear it right now. Where I used to assume that I WOULD one day have a family. Now I find myself saying "IF we can have kids." I'm not sure where along the line that shift took place. Either way hurts.


----------



## BelleNuit

Z, I can't see anything but that's because my phone is crap lol. I'm sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thank you belle I need it. This cycle has been thoroughly frustrating. I just want it to be over already, either with bfp or af. Bfp preferred of course lol


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Puma and Z I am right there with you! If it weren't for you ladies I think I would have gone completely bonkers by now!
> 
> D'awwww. Your chart should be featured on FF. LOL! What are you doing woman!Click to expand...
> 
> Puma, I can only hope my chart continues to looks nice! I fell off the bandwagon this weekend as was camping. Ready to get back to it!
> 
> Golden, I'm sorry your friend had that response. TTC is very difficult and brings out the worst in people sometimes. One of my friends is pregnant and due in September. She got pregnant her first month trying and I had already been trying a few months by then. I can't even look at her right now. Not because I don't care about her. I'm very happy for her. But it is so painful for me that I can't bear it right now. Where I used to assume that I WOULD one day have a family. Now I find myself saying "IF we can have kids." I'm not sure where along the line that shift took place. Either way hurts.Click to expand...

Alright lady, I totally know what you mean, but you cannot resort to "If we can have kids". I do the same thing - I read statistics. I know that by the 6th cycle, 60% have successfully conceived. I find myself counting down to the 6 months and thinking there is something seriously wrong. 

WE HAVE TO STOP. 

I know you're on cycle 9 - and I totally get why you'd be tempted to do negative self talk - but I want to let you know something that will help. 

Our DH's sperm quality is based on 3 months prior. Meaning - my DH has been taking vitamins, drinking water, hasn't smoked - and has done everything by the book for 2 months - but we haven't conceived. THAT'S OKAY! It takes a couple months for your DH's sperm quality to improve. This doesn't mean to stop trying, or to give up hope, or to get angry with him. 

It simply means that 9 months is a very small amount of time in the whole scheme of things - and you want the very best and healthiest sperms for your baby. Period. So if it takes a little longer than expected - don't get down on yourself. Your body is VERY picky about the sperms it will allow to connect with your precious egg. Trust your body and it's ability to know what will produce a healthy baby - and trust that your DH's sperm quality WILL improve and to just give it a little bit of time. 

PERFECTLY HEALTHY couples who don't smoke or drink or do anything except eat healthy and exercise with minimal stress can easily take 6 months. 

I love you lady! But I refuse to acknowledge that statement and insist that you correct it immediately! <3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella I know exactly how that feel because my sil got pregnant first month trying and when she was three months pregnant we started trying so entire time that we were trying I watched her belly grow and my niece is already three months old and I just got pregnant. It was hard for me to watch it but I was so excited to have a niece at the same time. Such a weird feeling. 

But I thought it would be different with that friend since we both ttced for long time, and she would not treat me like I got pregnant first month trying and I donno what ttc is.


----------



## BelleNuit

You're totally right puma. In the grand scheme of things 9 cycles isn't that long! It just seems like eternity when you are in it and cant see a way out. 

Thank you for making me feel like my body isn't being a complete screw up, it's just being selective. I wish I could have harped at DH a lot harder 3 months ago! Ha-ha. I really do appreciate that reframe though! This was a tough weekend with a wedding and lots of baby talk. Time to get back into a positive mindset again!

Golden, I'm sorry your friend sucked! There does seem to be a big divide on these forums between those still trying and those who are on to the next stage. That's why what we have here is so special:)


----------



## OhHappyZ

It is super hard to to mentally abuse yourself in this process. I am only 2 cycles in and I'm already questioning if I'm fertile. Of course I am! I just have to calm the eff down and let it happen when it is meant to happen. It is so hard, but it will happen. We will all hold our babies one day. And when we do, the journey to get there will fade in the past. Just enjoy the process of making your baby. It includes hot sex with a sexy man that loves you and wants to make children with you. That is a beautiful thing. We will get there.


----------



## BelleNuit

You are wonderful Z! The fact that your LP is typically 11 days, and you are now 13 dpo is a great sign! I'm hoping you'll get a strong clear BFP soon!


----------



## OhHappyZ

It is driving me insane. I'm going on a 40 day cycle. That means less trying time and more waiting time. Grr


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I would definitely start feeling impatient with a 40 cycle. The longest cycle I've had that I can 100% verify was 27 days. My cycle length really doesn't shift around a whole lot. So I suppose I should be thankful for that!


----------



## BabyC4Me

:hugs:AWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

All my wonderful TTC ladies!!!! Im soooooooo grateful that I created this thread a couple months ago.

Who would have known that we would grown such strong bonds during our journeys???

And Goldne yes we do appreciate you hangin around with us empty womb chics

:hugs:

We all have different personalities and different lifestyles but we ALWAYS find a way to connect and discuss the updates with our lives and the TTC process.... Y all have helped me realize that each person on here WILL get preggo , but its just in their own time....

Puma thanks for the clinical guards link at amazon...I just ordered a 50pack of OPKs and a 20pack of Preggo Tests. July 11th is the delivery date..AF is due July 6th....hopefully i wont need the OPKs lol

And Happy Z....that is def a faint line!!!!!! Those FRERs are torture! You want to believe what you see... but just be careful of the deceit 

Hoping the line gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Mine typically doesn't either except this one. I want to blame the fertilitea for pushing my o three days late, but I don't know what the heck is going on. I'm just so glad that we have such a supportive group here. We can seesaw off each other.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle---how was camping???? I havent done that since i was like....10!

sounds like fun and yesterday . here at least. was GREAT weather! I went to an outdoor wedding and it was amazing!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Not long to wait now BabyC! I'm hoping the 6th will come and go with no AF! 

Z I've heard other people say that fertilitea made their cycles longer, its probably the vitex in it


----------



## BabyC4Me

I havent had many symptoms, but I dont know if " feeling pregnant" is even something ppl should be saying :coffee:

Things Ive noticed since suspected O

random oily skin on face all week
dullness.cramping in lower tummy off and on for the last 5 days.
SUPER sleepy today...just wanted to lay in bed...not tired just....body was over it all!
creamy/lotion ish CM for about 5 days.

WE SHALL SEE GIRLS!!!!

Any July 4th plans?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I was talking to one of my university friend the other day, she just has a baby girl. She was telling me that she had hand full of mcs before her daughter. She said her DNA was causing msc and They called it duplicate balanced translocation chromosome. 

I'm just super amazed that she was diagnosed with that! Can you imagine going to a doctor and they check ur dna? No clinic would do that.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Welp ladies. I need some boosting right now. CD1, not happy to see you again. *$*&# *#)#-%*% @#$&$!!!! And still have 4 more hours in the car before I'm home. Oh, and I just got a ticket for doing 85. Yay for going the speed of traffic in a yellow car. So over everything right now.


----------



## BabyC4Me

OH NOOOO!!!!

AF came ??? that fast???? F*** HER!!!!!! man we thought that test was a real line!!!

Girl im glad you are okay, and it was just a ticket! Get home safely and try not to think about it...if you are in the car lone SCREAM YELL CURSE do whatever you have to do.....

The next cycle will be the chance to start over and clear your frustrations!!!!

Dont get too caught up on it. Each month is another learning experience and you baby will pick the perfect birthday for itself!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry Hun, frer is really playing with us this cycle ha :growlmad:

Drive safe and try singing of u are alone in the car, that helps. Oh and stop at gas station and get some chocolate n icecream. 

BabyC I'm glad u got some Amazon tests, frer is really annoying!


----------



## OhHappyZ

It doesn't hurt as bad this cycle because I didn't allow myself to think that there was a baby snuggling. So that helped. My lmp was may, so it sucks I missed a whole month because of that long ass cycle.

I'm not alone haha dh is with me, but I still did the screaming cursing thing :haha: Then started crying and pulled off the highway so dh could drive. It just sucks, I haven't had a ticket in yearssss.

You're right, each month is new. My baby will be in my arms one day, stressing won't change the timeframe (dh says that to me all the time, smart cookie). 

I love you and your support.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Z! I'm so sorry!!!!! I definitely thought this was it for you! Holy man ladies! It would seem none of us can catch a break!

Bah TTC is horrible!!

BabyC, I missed your comment up above, camping was great! We were in the mountains so it rained quite a bit, but so so beautiful! DH and I go camping as much as we can! Summers here are so short you have to get out and enjoy them!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well CD 9 here, having ewcm and cervix in full SHOW. 

BD marathon, here we come! hee hee


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wow ! CD 9 happened fast for you Belle. It was just Cd 1 !!!!! That's good. Let's get this cycle moving so we can see your BFP!!!!! 

Are you using OPKs. ?


----------



## BelleNuit

My cycles really do seem to motor along lol. I think I'm going to pass on OPKs again. They just encourage me to over stress lol

And you're coming to the of your cycle soon BabyC! I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

THANKS BELLE!!!!!

yes i have been tempted to test soooo bad but i only have the dollar store tests and i know they dont pick up the chemical that well if its before a missed period....

tomorrow is my last day of the cycle....should i test tomorrow morning??


----------



## BelleNuit

Up to you! I like to wait till a day after my AF is late because I hate wasting $$ on a test! But if you were going to get a bfp it would probably show up by tomorrow!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Up to you! I like to wait till a day after my AF is late because I hate wasting $$ on a test! But if you were going to get a bfp it would probably show up by tomorrow!!

I have like 5 dollar store tests in the bathroom already! 

So i wouldnt really be wasting moneyyyyyyy , more so wasting time lol

BFNs are soooooooooooooooooooooooo disheartening ! Im scared as hell.

Hubbie is going on vacation friday-sunday. So i hope I find out this weekend and that way I can surprise him with the onesies I bought MONTHS AGO thinking i would be preggo by now :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

Well if a BFN is worse than AF showing then I say wait!

But if waiting is worse than a BFN then I say test!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Babyc I would hav tested long time ago! I can't believe how u waited this long. Since u got the tests already n dollar tests, mine as well do a test tomorrow morning. 

I feel so down today. I took the day off but my boss s keep texting me about stuff n already made me feel guilty of taking a day off:( but f*ck it, he can fire me so I can sue his ass for firing a pregnant woman. 

DH didn't get a call back for his second interview set up so he looks down n restless. Such a weird vibe going on in the house right now. 

I hav room full of laundry that needs to be ironed n I can't lift my butt up:cry:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden do not feel guilty for taking a day off. You need it ! 

Work is stressful. Especially if you don't like your job AT ALL !

YOur boss should respect your time off and not be texting you when you are "off the clock ". 

I wouldn't reply unless it was completely necessary. 

Hubbie will fine a job soon!!! Has he looked into temp agencies ? Is he looking for anything or something in his field ! ?


----------



## BabyC4Me

Guys...... you wont believe this....

i caved and tested.


Positive!!!!!!! on a dollar store test!!!!!!


OMG OMG OMG ! It popped up after like 60 seconds!!!

im sweating and hot and nervous and EXCITED!!! i might throw up....i must control myself!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BelleNuit

Wowowowow!!!!! Must be a lucky day! You're the 3rd BFP announcement Ive seen so far!

YaYa yay!!!!!! So happy for you girl!!! That's a nice looking positive!


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Wowowowow!!!!! Must be a lucky day! You're the 3rd BFP announcement Ive seen so far!
> 
> YaYa yay!!!!!! So happy for you girl!!! That's a nice looking positive!

AHHHHHH!!!! Thanks belle. I actually am still in shock. I did not expect to see ANYTHING let alone a strong line on a cheap ass dolla store test. 

I'm really nervous that it's not real tho. It's bizarre that I'm doubting this. But I will feel better about it when I see the line each day for about a week. 

What drove me to test was I was watching YouTube vids of announcements. Of course. Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

That is a STRONG positive! Believe it!!! No doubts here!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

The funny apart this is that this morning after sex, hubbie was like "WOAH! something was different! Idk but i like it!"

i was thinking hmmmmmm maybe the baby is in there saying hello!

:flower:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg!! That's a super positive!! See!!!! ur baby was waiting for the right time, for accident to pass. This is amazing, congrats hun so happy for u:hugs:


----------



## jbuggx

3dpo here. And I can't get off forums. AhHHH im totally obsessed.


----------



## BabyC4Me

GoldenRatio said:


> Omg!! That's a super positive!! See!!!! ur baby was waiting for the right time, for accident to pass. This is amazing, congrats hun so happy for u:hugs:

GOLDENNNN!!!!! The positive caught me soooooo off guard! Thank you for the well wishes! Im super cautious tho, last time I displayed a BFP it was a false...but for some reason I feel much better about this one..its super dark and IDK i have felt kinda different this cycle ...emotionally and physically.

but not enuff for me to think that i was PREGGO!!!

MY oh MY....im going to have to fake to my hubbie tht my period came when Weds comes along...he leaves for the beach on friday.

Im sooooo elated!! Our babies are gonna be super close in age!!!! 

When should i make an appt with the doc? next week?


----------



## BabyC4Me

jbuggx said:


> 3dpo here. And I can't get off forums. AhHHH im totally obsessed.

Hey there Jbugg!!!!


Welcome to the thread!!!!! Great bunch of ladies here...very supportive!

3DPO for yu ...hopefully time passes for you fast!

Did you wanna share a little about yourself?


Glad you found your way on here! :happydance:


----------



## jbuggx

BabyC4Me said:


> jbuggx said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo here. And I can't get off forums. AhHHH im totally obsessed.
> 
> Hey there Jbugg!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!!!!! Great bunch of ladies here...very supportive!
> 
> 3DPO for yu ...hopefully time passes for you fast!
> 
> Did you wanna share a little about yourself?
> 
> 
> Glad you found your way on here! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sure!!! Lol I'm 25. Been ttc not monitored for 4 years. Went and seen an RE in march of this year. Was diagnosed with pcos. Started letrozole with no follicle growth first try on 5mg, then immediately took 7.5mg and had 3 mature follies. 19mm was my dominate one. Triggered on Tuesday. Didn't have any ovulation pains or anything ( so I'm hoping it worked.) If it did work then as of today I am 4dpo.

I am currently testing the trigger shot out of my system. It gives false positives so from day of ovulation all the way til today all hpts are positive. But false positives. Testing it out so when it goes negative I'll know the trigger is out. I for real test on July 14th!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck jbugg! I hope this will be your cycle!

Well my chart is looking less pretty lol. I had the same swooping pattern last cycle as well. I don't think I've O'd yet but definitely getting close. 

My CDs might be a little messed up this cycle. AF came at 7 PM on Saturday (full flow) so I counted CD 1 as Sunday being the first day of full flow. So if i end up Oing earlier than I'd like, I'll just remind myself of that.


----------



## TJ Islander

Hi Guys, i just stopped by to say congrats to all the newly preggers ppl on here. I knew it was only a matter of time!!! i will check in occasionally to see how everyone is doing. as u know my father passed away and im at a very low place right now. but at least i got a smile when i came on!!


----------



## BelleNuit

TJ it is SO good to hear from you! 

I am so incredibly sorry about your father. I saw the pictures you posted. He looked like he was very well loved.

We are here for you for anything you need!


----------



## puma1986

OMG BABY!!!!!

Ongomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!

Oh. My. SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

HECK YES WOMAN!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Holy cow!!!!!!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

BabyC4Me said:


> Guys...... you wont believe this....
> 
> i caved and tested.
> 
> 
> Positive!!!!!!! on a dollar store test!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG ! It popped up after like 60 seconds!!!
> 
> im sweating and hot and nervous and EXCITED!!! i might throw up....i must control myself!

OMG!!!! Holy s#%@!!!! YYAAYY!!!!!!!!! That is crazy positive too!!!! :baby:


----------



## OhHappyZ

TJ Islander said:


> Hi Guys, i just stopped by to say congrats to all the newly preggers ppl on here. I knew it was only a matter of time!!! i will check in occasionally to see how everyone is doing. as u know my father passed away and im at a very low place right now. but at least i got a smile when i came on!!

Hello dear, thank you for stopping in. We understand you need your space. But please remember that we are here for you, and even though we have never met in person, we care for you and your well being, so if you need to talk with us about anything, we are here for you. I will PM you my phone number if you need someone to unload on. I wish I could give you hour long hugs. I can't even imagine what you are going through, but our parents are so instrumental in our lives, that losing one is very difficult. Please do take time to grieve, but again, if you need me at any time, I am here for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma and HappyZ !!!!!

Hey ladies ! I'm 99% sure I'm preggo lol 

Still worried about him/ her sticking ! Tested again at midnight and at 430am. Both positive. 

Told Hubbie this morning. Surprised him with the onesies and a cute sign and the three tests. He literally grabbed his mouth and started crying He was in complete shock. Thinking I tricked him lol !

Getting a digital tonight and getting blood work done tomorrow. 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## GoldenRatio

TJ, we are here for you. Take your time and come back because we not going anywhere until everyone gets their bfp. 

BabyC still super excited for u! I hope ur digi doesnt give an error like mine. CB digis i got and they were horrible, first one went to error right away and second one kept blinking error msg if i tilted in a certain way.


----------



## puma1986

Hey TJ! You've been on my mind a lot recently! I am here for you if you need anything at all!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Here ya go guys. It's super real now ! Can't wait to see how the rest of your tests go !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BelleNuit

Beautiful tests BabyC :)

BD marathon is well underway. Should O anytime between tomorrow and Saturday. DH and I are keeping up the energy! Lol


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> Beautiful tests BabyC :)
> 
> BD marathon is well underway. Should O anytime between tomorrow and Saturday. DH and I are keeping up the energy! Lol

One of those little spermies is gonna make its way into that egg ! This is your month belle. You got this !


----------



## OhHappyZ

Awww babyc, he cried?! That's adorable!!


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC4Me said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful tests BabyC :)
> 
> BD marathon is well underway. Should O anytime between tomorrow and Saturday. DH and I are keeping up the energy! Lol
> 
> One of those little spermies is gonna make its way into that egg ! This is your month belle. You got this !Click to expand...

Thanks BabyC I hope you're right!


----------



## puma1986

Man BabyC! This gives me hope.

I had my labs done and it showed an Ana 640 homogenous pattern. Which is a strong positive. Basically it means my body is attacking itself. :( I hope that isn't what happened to my BFaintP last month :( Stupid jerk body. I'm being sent to a rhuematology specialist to figure out why this is happening. 

Your Pos test totally brightened my day Babyc because I've been an emotional wreck.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Beautiful tests BabyC :)
> 
> BD marathon is well underway. Should O anytime between tomorrow and Saturday. DH and I are keeping up the energy! Lol

4 times in 3 days! I would say so! Get it girl!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, were you diagnosed with lupus? Autoimmune conditions can definitely make things trickier to TTC but not impossible. I know a lady on here who has lupus and pcos and got her BFP after just 7 cycles!

I'm sorry that you are having such a tough week. To go from such a high to such a low would be really hard. We're here for you! :hugs: I've been feeling pretty down this week too. I'm finding it harder to keep positive as time goes by. BUT when I get too negative, I just start doing positive affirmations. Sometimes hearing myself say out loud that I will get pregnant, makes me feel better. 


And yes, 4 times in 3 days haha. DH has been taking maca and it supposedly boosts sex drive. I can definitely say I've noticed! I barely get home from work and he's ready to go! lol


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma, were you diagnosed with lupus? Autoimmune conditions can definitely make things trickier to TTC but not impossible. I know a lady on here who has lupus and pcos and got her BFP after just 7 cycles!
> 
> I'm sorry that you are having such a tough week. To go from such a high to such a low would be really hard. We're here for you! :hugs: I've been feeling pretty down this week too. I'm finding it harder to keep positive as time goes by. BUT when I get too negative, I just start doing positive affirmations. Sometimes hearing myself say out loud that I will get pregnant, makes me feel better.
> 
> 
> And yes, 4 times in 3 days haha. DH has been taking maca and it supposedly boosts sex drive. I can definitely say I've noticed! I barely get home from work and he's ready to go! lol

I haven't been diagnosed with anything yet. I'm hoping the rheumatologist tells me I'm perfectly healthy. Sadly, such a high level of ANA isn't exactly indicative of health. My joints and wrists have been hurting too but I tested negative for rheumatoid arthritis factor. 

My husband has ulcerative colitis and has been on prednisone for quite a while, too although he has tapered from 40mg down to 4. So that's good I suppose. I just feel like the odds are no longer in my favor and even if we do conceive, my body will attack the baby and I'll have another possible chemical :( 

I'm trying really hard to be optimistic. And honestly, if it wasn't for all the awesome BFPs and excitement itd be much worse. 

We are going to get through the Belle! And you're in the best part of your cycle! I can't wait to get there in a week or so. Its an awesome distraction =)


----------



## puma1986

Also: my chart is really ugly right now. So much for trying for a beautiful chart lmao


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma I hope that ur results don't mean anything but as far as I know lupus doesnt effect pregnancy. You will feel sick like a dog when pregnant since ur symptoms will get worse but that's about it. Doctors can give u meds for that. 

Eating healthy n exercising s great for reversing lupus effect, n being in top shape for the baby.

I must add that I hav had ulcer all my life and couple years ago I was vomitting blood. When I went to hospital, they found that my stomach was practically eating itself and there was a hole in my stomach lining. I had treatments done for a year. I was told to change my diet other wise I would get stomach cancer. So I did cut out so many things from my diet. Then year later I found out I had anemia, just fainting all the time n that's why I had to change my diet.
Then I found out I hav pcos and I had to cut out more n more from my diet. 

You know I never passed a day that I wasn't on diet and watching for my sicknesses. Now I'm healthy! Food n diet is powerful!! At the end if I can carry this baby without problems, anyone can! 

Don't lose hope hun, there s always a solution :hugs:


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Puma I hope that ur results don't mean anything but as far as I know lupus don't effect pregnancy. You will feel sick like a dog when pregnant since ur symptoms will get worse but that's about it. Doctors can give u meds for that.
> 
> Eating healthy n exercising s great for reversing lupus effect, n being in top shape for the baby.
> 
> I must add that I hav had ulcer all my life and couple years ago I was vomitting blood. When I went to hospital, they found that my stomach was practically eating itself and there was a hole in my stomach lining. I had treatments done for a year. I was told to change my diet either wise I would get stomach cancer. So I did cut out so many things from my diet. Then year later I found out I had anemia, just fainting all the time n that's why I had to change my diet.
> Then I found out I hav pcos and I had to cut out more n more from my diet.
> 
> You know I never passed a day that I wasn't on diet and watching for my sicknesses. Now I'm healthy! Food n diet is powerful!! At the end if I can carry this baby without problems, anyone can!
> 
> Don't lose hope hun, there s always a solution :hugs:

Awe thanks hun! You are a living testament to that! My Grandmother had blood cancer which is obviously fatal because it spreads everywhere and she visited a naturopathic doctor and she ate nothing but fresh organic fruits, veggies, and a special yogurt and her cancer is no longer measurable! I know it can happen especially with healthy life choice! I'm so excited your baby has literally doubled in size! It was just a rainbow sprinkle last week! Woohooo!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea rainbow sprinkles to tictac s a big jump. 

I'm happy that I didn't get morning sickness much but kinda worried that I don't hav it. 

Btw do you know ur blood type?


----------



## Bella12

I'm back from FL. It was so hard not to tell my sister i had a BFP. She can be very annoying and I don't know yet if this baby will stick. My last mc happened at 12 weeks. 

CONGRATS BabyC! VERY EXCITING! I knew the summer would bring this post good luck!

Puma don't give up hope! After having my son, I had to have 6 surgeries (the cut you open sort) and I was told I'd have trouble conceiving. Then, I started having stomach issues and blood work supported that I probably have crohn's disease. I changed my diet and tried to get pregnant regardless of scar tissue pulling on my tubes and inflammation of my intestines. If I can get pregnant so can you. Hopefully mine will stick and I will prove the doctors wrong. Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma your chart is beautiful!! Your temps are right in the normal range for FP! That's a good thing! And FP temps tend to fluctuate more anyway!

I'm starting believe you can make huge changes to health and fertility with diet and lifestyle changes!

We'll get through this!


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> Yea rainbow sprinkles to tictac s a big jump.
> 
> I'm happy that I didn't get morning sickness much but kinda worried that I don't hav it.
> 
> Btw do you know ur blood type?

Oh don't be worried. Lol its the absolute worst! Consider yourself lucky. Your baby is being very kind to you lol

And yep! My blood type is A negative


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> I'm back from FL. It was so hard not to tell my sister i had a BFP. She can be very annoying and I don't know yet if this baby will stick. My last mc happened at 12 weeks.
> 
> CONGRATS BabyC! VERY EXCITING! I knew the summer would bring this post good luck!
> 
> Puma don't give up hope! After having my son, I had to have 6 surgeries (the cut you open sort) and I was told I'd have trouble conceiving. Then, I started having stomach issues and blood work supported that I probably have crohn's disease. I changed my diet and tried to get pregnant regardless of scar tissue pulling on my tubes and inflammation of my intestines. If I can get pregnant so can you. Hopefully mine will stick and I will prove the doctors wrong. Lol

Welcome back Bella! I don't know how you kept it under wraps! Your reasoning is understandable though! 6 surgeries?! Good Lord. My one and only C section was terrible. I couldn't imagine that 6 times over! 

You're baby is going to stick!!! It worked so hard to get there =)


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Yea rainbow sprinkles to tictac s a big jump.
> 
> I'm happy that I didn't get morning sickness much but kinda worried that I don't hav it.
> 
> Btw do you know ur blood type?
> 
> Oh don't be worried. Lol its the absolute worst! Consider yourself lucky. Your baby is being very kind to you lol
> 
> And yep! My blood type is A negativeClick to expand...

So basically ur blood can attack the baby too, no? They say with negative mothers, first child is okey but second you will need a shot or something? Not sure at what stage


----------



## BelleNuit

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Yea rainbow sprinkles to tictac s a big jump.
> 
> I'm happy that I didn't get morning sickness much but kinda worried that I don't hav it.
> 
> Btw do you know ur blood type?
> 
> Oh don't be worried. Lol its the absolute worst! Consider yourself lucky. Your baby is being very kind to you lol
> 
> And yep! My blood type is A negativeClick to expand...
> 
> So basically ur blood can attack the baby too, no? They say with negative mothers, first child is okey but second you will need a shot or something? Not sure at what stageClick to expand...

Ya that's true. My mom was negative. If the baby has negative blood it's okay.


----------



## BelleNuit

Guys I think I O'd super early this cycle.

I'm not sure which day to mark as CD 1 because my AF started at 7 PM, so I marked CD 1 for the next day. So I'm either CD 11 or 12. I think I may have O'd yesterday (CD 10 or 11). 

I worry that's way too early for O. I also dreamed this AM that I got pregnant and that I knew I got pregnant right away somehow. It wasn't just one of those positive pregnancy test dreams, it was a moment of conception dream. Dreams have never meant much in the past for me. So probably just wish fulfillment.

But I do SO hope this is it. Even if O was WAY too early

Still going to BD as still having fertile signs (lots of ewcm again but less than yesterday)


----------



## GoldenRatio

It's hard to tell when u ovulated by ur chart so keep BDing, I seen lots of charts with early ovulation n pregnancy. I think u should worry about late ovulation more than early, fresh small egg s better than a old egg


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden, your comment about fresh small eggs makes me feel better haha! We are definitely going to keep BDing just to be on the safe side. we'll definitely cover O, whenever that happens. Just might not know exactly when to expect AF.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle even if you Oed early ! You have been BDing enuff to catch it anyway. And the dreams thing is no joke. I had very vivid dreams all week and could remember everything ! 

So odd ! 

Fingers crossed my love !


----------



## BelleNuit

I hope you are right BabyC!

I just worry early O means poor egg quality! Probably just over worrying for no reason. 

I hope my dream means something lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Belle even if you Oed early ! You have been BDing enuff to catch it anyway. And the dreams thing is no joke. I had very vivid dreams all week and could remember everything !
> 
> So odd !
> 
> Fingers crossed my love !

hahahha those vivid dreams dont end, i hav them everynight:baby:


----------



## Bella12

I don't think early ovulation is a problem unless it is super early. A few days early should not cause you any problems since you have been actively BDing. 

I'm also having vivid dreams. Feeling sick today.


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you think CD 10 is super early?

It's also possible I O'd on CD 9 as I do have a temp shift... but I continued to have fertile signs afterwards so I'm inclined to think that's not the right day.

I've heard pregnancy dreams can be pretty intense!


----------



## Bella12

I don't think that is super early. In addition to make you feel better (just incase you are stressing ) I found a forum post where people talk about conceive their kids on cd 9 and 10. 
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a33992620/anyone_get_pregnant_on_cd_10


----------



## Bella12

I'm not usually a type A kinda person but ttc and first trimester has made me worry about everything. Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Bella for helping me to de-stress! Lol I know I get pretty high maintenance around the time of O and when AF is due :)

And I think I would probably worry throughout my entire pregnancy and beyond if I ever do get pregnant


----------



## Bella12

Np. The Internet is a wonderful and terrifying thing. Lol. OU r parents didn't have all this information when they decided to get pregnant. They just tried and hoped for the best. My mom says it all the time. She doesn't know how people got pregnant without all those contraptions. Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I did a chart search on FF and it still shows 35% of all charts are pregnancy charts for CD 10 ovulation for people my age. So I guess I should stop stressing lol, it's obviously still possible! It also shows average time TTC is like 8.5 months, so I guess I'm still in the average range.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella u got sickness already? ugh im worried that i didnt get ms. I get nausea in the mornings and thats why i carry a puke bag "fancy one" but i havent really vomit and morning nausea doesnt last that long. 

Im super constipated tho, pain around my belly button and im assuming that because of trapped air in my belly hehe I looked 9 months pregnant yesterday and DH was like im afraid all that trapped air is gonna come at once and kill us all :rofl::rofl:

That would be so relaxing tho hehehe deflate like a balloon


----------



## BabyC4Me

Deflate like a balloon! I was just telling my Hubbie that. 

I just ate lunch and literally farted like 2times. I never do that lol ! but . I didn't care. So much bloating and my
Stomach hurts. Boobs look good tho lol . Crazy. I think the embryo is getting super comfy in there. Let's hope.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Bella I agree. I'm only 4 weeks and I feel super
Nervous about everything. The way I walk breathe. What I eat. I'm just constantly thinking about what my little baby is doing ! 


Does it end ...ever ??


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC from what I've heard from other parents, the worry never ends , even after they're born you worry, only its about different things lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Bella I agree. I'm only 4 weeks and I feel super
> Nervous about everything. The way I walk breathe. What I eat. I'm just constantly thinking about what my little baby is doing !
> 
> 
> Does it end ...ever ??

Oh wait! have u checked all the chemicals in the house?! took me weeks to figure out what skincare, bodycare, haircare, makeup and cleaning product i can or cant use. Worry worry worry its like full time job


----------



## Bella12

Yes. I've gotten sick. Lol. I never vomited with my son. With the way I've been sick, I don't think a pretty puke bag would help. Lol 

Belle the worrying doesn't end. I still get nervous if my son sleeps to quietly. Maybe he stopped breathing in his sleep. Lol

Belle, stay away from Internet searches. Lol. I think they do more harm than good. Lol. But I'm glad you are feeling a little better. I never realized how many things come into play for ttc until I tried this pregnancy. Cycle length, ovulation date, egg/sperm quality, how long sperm survive in you, irregularities, blocked tubes.... everything has to be just right. 

I do recommend a fertility massage /acupuncture. I did a fertility massage a few days before ovulation and got pregnant next cycle.


----------



## Bella12

I'm also very bloated. My pants feel tight already. Again that didn't happen with my first. This pregnancy my syptoms have multiplied. I think is because I had an early positive on a cheap test. I think my hgc kicked in fast and made me sick. Before my missed period I was waking up at 3am feeling like I was going to puke and trying not to move to prevent it.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella12 said:


> I'm also very bloated. My pants feel tight already. Again that didn't happen with my first. This pregnancy my syptoms have multiplied. I think is because I had an early positive on a cheap test. I think my hgc kicked in fast and made me sick. Before my missed period I was waking up at 3am feeling like I was going to puke and trying not to move to prevent it.

I read that every pregnancy is different since ur healthy and hormone balance is never same, so you might be getting different symptoms. 

My jeans are hurting me too but i think i have a little bump, when i suck my stomach in i still have the bump where my bladder is (on empty bladder too), little bigger on right side tho. I used my doppler and found hb on my rightside by the bump but it was only 130, so that probably my heart beat hehehe DH was like stop making sh*t up hahaha


----------



## jbuggx

6dpo here and no symptoms. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella I am SO bad for googling every little thing! Lol. That's probably my worst problem.

Got a little more BD in tonight so should be covered. I'm curious to see if my temp tomorrow levels out or if it will rise again.


----------



## puma1986

All of you pregnant women! Geesh! I can't wait until I have gas bubbles, too! 

Also regarding blood type, the baby is protected in its little sac. Prior to giving birth they will have to give me a shot to protect the baby and myself. Its pretty normal :) I haven't heard that difference in blood types cause any issues until right before birth!

BabyC!!! I still am so excited for you!!! Just shy of 6 months ttc! Woohoooo


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma!!! I'm selfishly glad not to be the only one left TTC lol

It sounds like they can handle the blood thing pretty smoothly! So should be no worries there!


----------



## jbuggx

BelleNuit said:


> Puma!!! I'm selfishly glad not to be the only one left TTC lol
> 
> It sounds like they can handle the blood thing pretty smoothly! So should be no worries there!

Haha yoy sound like me. I was like my goodness am I the only one still ttcing haha


----------



## BelleNuit

Jbugg it can definitely feel that way sometimes!

My temp dropped a bit today and I got crosshairs for CD 9. I know it REALLY looks like I've O'd but I'm not convinced that I have lol. My post-O temps are usually up around 36.8-9. We will keep up the BD marathon just in case and I will wait and see what my next few temps do.

CD 12 and 13 is more my "normal" for O and I have shown a pattern of temps rising before O on previous charts and then surpassing that level once O happens


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Jbugg it can definitely feel that way sometimes!
> 
> My temp dropped a bit today and I got crosshairs for CD 9. I know it REALLY looks like I've O'd but I'm not convinced that I have lol. My post-O temps are usually up around 36.8-9. We will keep up the BD marathon just in case and I will wait and see what my next few temps do.
> 
> CD 12 and 13 is more my "normal" for O and I have shown a pattern of temps rising before O on previous charts and then surpassing that level once O happens



Which days u were camping? I think that's what effecting ur chart


----------



## BelleNuit

I was camping on CD 7 and 8, CD 7 is my lowest temp on my chart. CD 8 I didn't put the temp in because I took it a little bit later but it was similar to what my temp was on CD 9. 

My chart last cycle also showed a swooping pattern in my FP... high during AF, dropping low at about the 1 week mark and then higher again just before O. 

I'm like 90% sure today will be my O day, my CP is in FULL SHOW, like I can barely reach it, and my ewcm switched to watery which usually happens on O day for me. When I add a few temps to FF that are more in line with my typical post-O temps, FF moves my O day to today. 

So, we will keep BDing and see what comes! Today or tomorrow would be my normal O days based on past charts.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea it all depends in next couple days of temping, then we can tell when u ovulated. Almost there!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## jbuggx

I wish I had a set sleeping schedule so I could temp. If this cycle doesn't work and I have to go back on femera I'll definitely be making sure to sleep like a normal person so I can temp haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

jbuggx said:


> I wish I had a set sleeping schedule so I could temp. If this cycle doesn't work and I have to go back on femera I'll definitely be making sure to sleep like a normal person so I can temp haha

If you getting ur eggs monitored for trigger shot, u wouldnt really need to temp. Maybe it will be useful to see if u got enuf progesterone. 

Im glad u testing on July14! thats my scan day and i just watch ur timer for it. 6days left!


----------



## jbuggx

GoldenRatio said:


> jbuggx said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a set sleeping schedule so I could temp. If this cycle doesn't work and I have to go back on femera I'll definitely be making sure to sleep like a normal person so I can temp haha
> 
> If you getting ur eggs monitored for trigger shot, u wouldnt really need to temp. Maybe it will be useful to see if u got enuf progesterone.
> 
> Im glad u testing on July14! thats my scan day and i just watch ur timer for it. 6days left!Click to expand...

Haha yess!! And I know I do yet monitored. I guess I was concerned bc honestly I didn't feel any signs that I actually ovulated. I know the trigger MAKES ME, but I was assuming to feel some kind of signs that I did ovulate lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Not long now till July 14th! Hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## GoldenRatio

jbuggx said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbuggx said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a set sleeping schedule so I could temp. If this cycle doesn't work and I have to go back on femera I'll definitely be making sure to sleep like a normal person so I can temp haha
> 
> If you getting ur eggs monitored for trigger shot, u wouldnt really need to temp. Maybe it will be useful to see if u got enuf progesterone.
> 
> Im glad u testing on July14! thats my scan day and i just watch ur timer for it. 6days left!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yess!! And I know I do yet monitored. I guess I was concerned bc honestly I didn't feel any signs that I actually ovulated. I know the trigger MAKES ME, but I was assuming to feel some kind of signs that I did ovulate lolClick to expand...

I felt ovulation big time with clomid but everyone is different. The day i was ovulating i was in so much pain, DH asked me a question and as i was answering the pain hit me and i sounded like i just had an orgasm hahahha DH still makes fun of it. 

Also had cramps until 7dpo


----------



## jbuggx

I took femera. So idk if that made a difference. And then ovidrel trigger shot


----------



## BabyC4Me

JBugg im hoping for your BFPPPPPP!!!

July 14th is right around the corner!!!! 

Time is flying really. Keep up the tracking ladies!!!

Puma , JBugg, GreenArcher , TJ, and Belle .... we are here for you to support the TTC MADNESS!!!!


Rubbing dust allllll over this thread!!! We can all have kids born in the same year

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

Period is 2 days late and im STILL IN SHOCK!!!

Checking undies every time i pee for blood....so paranoid


----------



## jbuggx

BabyC4Me said:


> JBugg im hoping for your BFPPPPPP!!!
> 
> July 14th is right around the corner!!!!
> 
> Time is flying really. Keep up the tracking ladies!!!
> 
> Puma , JBugg, GreenArcher , TJ, and Belle .... we are here for you to support the TTC MADNESS!!!!
> 
> 
> Rubbing dust allllll over this thread!!! We can all have kids born in the same year
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Period is 2 days late and im STILL IN SHOCK!!!
> 
> Checking undies every time i pee for blood....so paranoid


Thanks!!! 

FX for a sticky bean!! We I'd love for all of us to have babies in the same year!!!


----------



## Bella12

This is a journey ladies. It seems like this post started forever ago and look how far we have come. I'm still here to support the ttc club. I'm sending lots of baby dust your way! I'm also supporting the please stick baby club. I feel like ttc doesn't truly end until we are holding our babies. A bfp is just another step in the game of shoots and ladders. Praying we win this game and can join the I'm tired because the baby kept me up all night club.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'd love to join the baby kept me all night club!


----------



## puma1986

I'm glad that we aren't being abandoned. I've had a really tough day today. I cried so much that my head is throbbing. All over a stupid misunderstanding. I literally cried at work and couldn't contain it. Too bad I haven't even ovulated yet or I'd blame it on pregnancy symptoms lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh puma! I'm sorry to hear that!!

What you are going through is really hard! You have every right to feel out of sorts!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma! U can still blame it on ur period hormones. Women are hormonal 24/7 and everyone knows that. I'm glad it's just a misunderstanding and nothing serious.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Puma girl I really
Hope today is a better day for you emotionally. 
And the wekend is right around the corner. Any plans for the weekend ladies ? 

I'm going to visit my mom for the weekend and going to a baseball game with family Saturdday. Gonna try my best to keep my mouth shut about BabyC in the Belly


----------



## BelleNuit

Got my temp shift!! I'm like 99% sure I O'd yesterday!!


----------



## jbuggx

Ugh 8dpo. I'm feeling out this cycle. No sign of AF, but also no signs of pregnancy.


----------



## BelleNuit

At 8 dpo you may not have even implanted! So no symptoms doesn't mean a lot this early on :)

Do you guys ever get a little spotting around the time you O? I got light spotting the day before I O'd this cycle, which has only ever happened one time before. I'm hoping it is a sign of a strong egg, but I have no idea haha

I just want to look for positive signs! We BD'd on every day of our fertile phase again this cycle, so I'm hoping that will count for something! DH has been off weed for 2 weeks, so hopefully his swimmers are acting a little more normal by now!


----------



## GoldenRatio

BelleNuit said:


> Got my temp shift!! I'm like 99% sure I O'd yesterday!!

Yay for the temp shift! chart looking good. 

About the spotting, i never spotted mid cycle but i heard its common and some ppl say its a good sign that ovulation was strong.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle yes I did spot after sex on cycle day 13-14 which is prolly when I ovulated each month. 

Hopefully it's a good sign !


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC! I hope it's a good sign!

Let's hope the next 12 days go by fast!!


----------



## Bella12

Puma, I hope you are having a better day! The weekend is just around the corner. 

Belle, hooray for temp shifts! I hope the next few weeks fly by followed by a BFP. 

Jbug- I'm fairly certain I felt nothing when I was pregnant with my son. About a day or so before missed period I startedto get period like cramping.


----------



## puma1986

Hooray for temp shift!!! Your BD MARATHONS TOTALLY COUNT FOR SOMETHING!

And thank you ladies. I'm doing much better today!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh im just feeling down and down as days pass by. 

I already hate my job so i hav really sh*t day everyday and when i finally go home, my grumpy husband welcomes me waiting for food. He is at home and doesnt eat until i get home. Now that he is jobless, he acts so cheap too. I was tired yesterday and said i cant cook so we went out to eat. Entire time he was grumpy and annoyed that we eating out. 

Im just so exhausted to clean and cook, on top of that he messes p the house because he is home all day. I just cleaned the toilet yesterday and this morning it was yellow again because my annoying husband just peed around like a little kid. 

Im doing my best so he doesnt feel like he is jobless and im the one working and pregnant. I do everything so he feels better but not working. 
So at work, they told me that i can work Saturdays overtime if i need because they heard DH jobless. That was nice of them but DH is angry that i wanna work an extra day. 

Honestly i rather work and not see his restless depressed face all day. I should be enjoying this pregnancy but thanks to him i feel miserable. I donno what to do anymore:cry:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden this is a very trying time for the both of you

Baby on the way. 

Hubbie is unemployed. You hate your job. And the emotions are all over the place. 

The only way to come to some resolve is to have a conversation with Hubbie about your frustrations and try to hear him out. He's going thru an emotional up and down just like you are. So as a team you have to work it out and be able to lean on each other. 

I know the last thing you wanna do is sit and talk to his man becuZ he's gonna b irritable and stuff. But just see where he's coming from and have a healthy arguement. It's okay to feel what you feel ! No one is taking that from you. 

But you have to be able to channel those feeling and be able to talk to your partner about it. 

Good luck missy !


----------



## GoldenRatio

I tried talking to him, but he denies that he is any different. 

I feel like if i end p losing this baby, im gonna blame him and i donno if i can ever forgive him for that.


----------



## BabyC4Me

OH wow. Yea. Please don't think about losing the baby. You and baby are fine.

Hubbie might just be overly sensitive at the moment and doesn't wanna to hear anything about his chance in attitude. How has he been when you talk about baby?


----------



## BelleNuit

Your husband needs to be helping out around the house if he is unemployed. It's ridiculous for you to do all the work. If he is one of those men who doesn't know how to cook then maybe the two of you can do a potluck prep day on the weekend. It could be a fun activity for the 2 of you, and then you have easy meals for the week. 

He will feel better once he starts contributing in some way and house work is by no means beneath him

Explain you need to be stress free as much as possible and he can help support your family best by helping out around the house. For now that is his role


----------



## GoldenRatio

When i talk about the baby, he doesnt really listen. The other day i said im gonna go use the doppler and he said why u rushing, u have a scan next week. I said i wanna try it, are u coming. He was watching his show so he didnt come. Later that night he asks me if i found anything. Im pretty sure that explains how interested he is:growlmad:

He sucks at every house work and i feel like when i ask him to do something i have to go after and do it all over again. 

He is just going thru a phase and its a really wrong timing.


----------



## puma1986

We are a one income household. My husband's medical issue has made it difficult for him to work, plus my job moves is frequently. I make enough money to pay our bills and occasionally cover other stuff which certainly bums him out at times. But he does the dishes everyday, does everyone's laundry, takes care of our son since he's on summer break, and makes sure I have to do very little. I do go home at lunch and make them lunch and I do make dinner, but he makes sure I'm not killing myself since I'm working fulltime, college fulltime, and mommy and wife fulltime. 

You should not accept anything less.


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> We are a one income household. My husband's medical issue has made it difficult for him to work, plus my job moves is frequently. I make enough money to pay our bills and occasionally cover other stuff which certainly bums him out at times. But he does the dishes everyday, does everyone's laundry, takes care of our son since he's on summer break, and makes sure I have to do very little. I do go home at lunch and make them lunch and I do make dinner, but he makes sure I'm not killing myself since I'm working fulltime, college fulltime, and mommy and wife fulltime.
> 
> You should not accept anything less.

Wow you are working fulltime and studying too!! Thats amazing Puma, I shouldnt be complaining:blush:

What will you do when u get pregnant and you go for mat leave? We get 55% of our salary here and wont be enuf for us for sure. Hope he finds a job by then.


----------



## puma1986

My job covers 3 months maternity leave once baby is born plus any time off that I am on bed rest. I work for the government and realize how lucky I am. If it weren't for this There is no way we would be trying to conceive.

You are very valid at being mad at DH. Remember communication is key. I wouldn't put up with that. When I didn't work for a year and a half, I cooked, cleaned, did all errands and had dinner on the table every night. Its teamwork. Its taking care of each other. Not working doesn't mean not contributing. It means contributing in other meaningful and helpful ways. You need to express all of this to him and keep emotion out of it. Be logical and kind and tell him it really bothers you. Right now you're body is working harder than it ever has. You need him to be supportive.you are not his mother. He is a grown man. And your expectations are more than reasonable.


----------



## puma1986

Regardless of how comfortable he is with you...peeing on the floor and seat is unhygenic and absolutely unacceptable. If not for you and him, but for your future toddler who is going to put their fingers and hands everywhere.


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Regardless of how comfortable he is with you...peeing on the floor and seat is unhygenic and absolutely unacceptable. If not for you and him, but for your future toddler who is going to put their fingers and hands everywhere.

I know, thats why im like mad woman cleaning 24/7 and its exhausting. 

I will get 1 year mat leave but i will be paid 55% of my salary, and im not planning to go back to work after the mat leave because i cant leave my kids behind and go work at age 1. Im gonna start up my architectural design company so i can do my drawings at home.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> Regardless of how comfortable he is with you...peeing on the floor and seat is unhygenic and absolutely unacceptable. If not for you and him, but for your future toddler who is going to put their fingers and hands everywhere.
> 
> I know, thats why im like mad woman cleaning 24/7 and its exhausting.
> 
> I will get 1 year mat leave but i will be paid 55% of my salary, and im not planning to go back to work after the mat leave because i cant leave my kids behind and go work at age 1. Im gonna start up my architectural design company so i can do my drawings at home.Click to expand...

That sounds like a solid plan for your future! :)


----------



## Bella12

It's good to have a plan. I wish I could afford to stay home. 

Ugh. My in laws are coming tomorrow. My boobs are big and my gut is fat and bloated. It hurts to zip up my pants. I'm having dizzy spells all the time. (Low blood pressure ) I can eat or drink anything without feeling sick. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh keeping this a secret is going to take some work. AND his side of family can not keep a secret (past experience ). Last thing I need is to tell them and them mc. It would be very bad.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella I wouldn't want my in laws to know right away either. My MIL has been very pushy about wanting grand kids and it makes me want to hold off just to spite her haha. I know my husband would like to tell his parents right away if we ever get pregnant, so I'll have to see if I can get him to hold off a week or 2. I don't think they would be supportive of a miscarriage. She is a biologist and would probably say something maddening about survival of the fittest 

Otherwise my temp dropped quite a bit this AM. But I am at my in laws and had a very disrupted sleep and their house is much colder than mine so I don't think I should trust it. As long as my temp tomorrow is at 36.8 it will still show ovulation for CD12


----------



## Bella12

I completely understand. I was pressured to produce grandkids before I was even married. I made them wait until I was ready. I thought being married and financially ready were prerequisites. 

Yes. I tend to have my mc late into first trimester. Last time I was pregnant she said nice things to me in front of hubby but mean of judgmental things on the side. You sure you want to eat more of that. Why don't you eat this instead. B4 we got married she told me that part of being a good wife is keeping a clean house. I should pick up after my husband as part of my duty. He should not be expected to do those types of activities. I let her know early on that when we are married maintaining the house will be a joint job as we will both be working. She means well. Just old school thinking that sometimes drives me crazy. Lol. She still tries to wash and fold his laundry when we stay with them. 

I wouldn't trust that last temp. You changed your environment. It might skew your temps.


----------



## BelleNuit

Same with me Bella. They started asking about kids back when I was 21-22 and still had years of school ahead of me, and long before we were married. DHs parents are much older than mine, but its not my fault she waited till her late 30s to have kids. I waited till I was ready. I knew I wanted to start trying at 27.

Thankfully my MIL is not an enforcer of traditional gender roles. My husband works from home and his hours are part time. So he does the cooking and cleaning. I make far more than him and pay the bills. I had always intended to have a good career and wanted a husband who was interested in doing more of the domestic work. I obviously still help out but he does the vast majority of it.

I'm sorry your MIL is so judgmental... unfortunately it seems most are haha. I worry mine will try to undermine my authority if we ever do have kids


----------



## puma1986

I'm always complaining about not having a great family. I don't really talk to my mom - my Dad is... lets not even go there. And my sister and I stopped talking over a year ago. My DH's family is really torn too. Our conversations are more along the lines of "when we have our baby, it's going to be so sad because there won't be a ton of people who are excited". But, I have to admit, as torn as our families are, I'd be livid if some other women felt entitled enough to tell me how to raise my baby. Screw that! LOL I don't envy those situations at all.


----------



## BelleNuit

There will be a ton of people on here who will be super excited when you have a baby puma!!

I'm only 2 dpo and I totally recognize I have only a small chance of being pregnant this cycle, but DH has decided our little cell (if it's there) should be called apple lol. Obviously not as a permanent name, but as a bump name. 

Any of you with bumps have a bump name? Those with soon to be bumps or hopeful bumps do you have a nickname picked?

I'm obviously in a weird place at this stage of my ttc journey haha, next cycle I may actually go bat shit crazy!


----------



## GoldenRatio

That's cute! Little Apple 

DH calls our baby Hassuni because he thinks we are having a boy and he is gonna name the baby his fathers name so that's the nickname for his fathers name.


----------



## jbuggx

10dpo and BFN &#128546;


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry jbugg it can be hard to keep hoping when you get a bfn. 10 dpo is still early though!


----------



## puma1986

Still at chance at 10dpo bug. Stay positive! 

Aweeeeee thanks Belle <3 You're the best!


----------



## Bella12

I'm pretty certain I had a BFN 10 dpo (tested right before I went to FL ) and then has a positive 3 or 4 days later (using a cheepo test). 

Anybody else nervous about mosquitoe bites this year?


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella I hate mosquito bites as I'm pretty allergic to them and they seem to love me. However we live pretty far north and the worst mosquito virus we have is west nile and it's not that common so we are pretty lucky that way. I would be in big trouble anywhere else!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Jbug I got my positive 10dpo but it was so faint to see and frer was clear. I felt the same way when I tested on 9dpo and got negative. It's hard but wait for July 14. 

I get so many mosquito bites and apparently mosquitos love pregnant blood and ppl that exercise. But like Belle said, we are not worried about virus in Canada. When we were in Cuba tho I was so paranoid


----------



## BelleNuit

Well ladies, I'm already at 3 dpo! My cycles always seem to fly by! 

In other news DH is wanting to adopt a puppy! She is a sweet little thing and loved our cats when we made the introduction! Her and our cat Felix clicked right away, our other cat Turtle was a little standoffish, but I know she'll settle with time. 

The only catch is we live in an apartment, so we either have to convince our landlord to let us have a dog, or consider moving! If we consider moving we also have to keep in mind that if I do get pregnant, I will only make 55% for a full year when on my mat leave, and as I am the primary income source, our budget is something that we will have to seriously consider! I'm also not willing to go back to work early. I think that year at home with your baby is vital for development. 


BUT.... I have to get pregnant first lol. Here's to hoping it happens sometime this year!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle !!!! I'm all for adopting pets ! We have a almost 4 yr old dog and a 6 year old bunny ! Me and Hubbie love animals so I'm Excited about your new addition !

What kinda dog is he/she?

And yes the finances and TIME are def a huge thing to think about when adding a new fur baby. Especially if you might have to pick up and move again. In the middle of TTC too. But you never know. These events may be the catalyst to a BFP! 

Being able to take your mind off it and focus on other life things. 

Keep us posted on what you decide to do. 

I'm pretty sure as SOON as you adopt the dog , here comes baby! It happens all the time !


----------



## BelleNuit

She is a border collie, pit bull cross and she is just the sweetest thing! It's not a for sure thing yet that we will be able to adopt her. We definitely have some convincing to do lol 

But we are looking at a house that we are considering renting tonight. Just keeping our options open! We really like where we currently live but it's good to know what's out there too!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle I love pets but I'm against having pets beside babies, all that fur n God knows what goes into my babies mouth... I just can't 
My cousin had two surgeries at age 16 because he had dog hair in his lungs. He can never hav six pack nor can go around shirtless because he got two huge cuts on his stomach. 


We bought a big house last year and that's why we freaking out. If DH can't find job n I get 55%, we can't survive. So if u are just renting, u can always go back to renting an apartment right? 

I donno I just think I would be scared to adopt even tho dogs are so cute.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well we already have 2 cats lol, so there will be pets around regardless. You just have to vacuum and the fur isn't that bad. Luckily the dog we are looking at has a short coat and minimal shedding. Sorry to hear about your cousin, that's really strange!

Renting definitely gives us some degree of flexibility which is nice. I'm hopeful your DH will find work soon! 55% isn't a lot, I've been thinking about that too, but we should be okay with my DH's wage combined. We would just have to budget a little more closely, which we would have to do regardless of where we live. 

Will see what happens!


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh yea, forgot about the cats. Well if u gonna have 2 cats already, having a dog wont hurt. 

DH is talking about moving to Winnipeg after we have the baby, because he has a friend there and they wanna open a business together. Seems so overwhelming to move since we have to sell the house and such. We shell see. 

Right now my salary pays for mortgage, taxes, bills, gas, insurance. Just cant pay for extra spendings, but we started to cut out lots. Im hoping that he finds a job so i dont have to stress anymore. 

This weekend, i grabbed my niece and she was crying. Sil said she cries when strangers hold her. Like wtf! i didnt understand why she called me a stranger. I was soooo mad, she doesnt know what im going thru and as if my only concern it spending time with my niece so she doesnt think im a stranger. She s only 4 months old, like who cares!


----------



## BelleNuit

I think when you are 4 months old anyone who isn't mom and dad is a stranger. Your SIL is probably just tired from having such a young baby and isn't thinking too clearly these days! 

Winnipeg would be a big move! And combined with a baby that is a lot of life change all at once!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! new baby, moving, new business... either it will go perfect or we go super broke and move back to Sweden lol. I guess its worth the try. 

Btw talked to TJ on fb, she says hi.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Wtf to yhr SIL!!! I swear ppl just need to not say anything at all. Or think about what is comig out of their mouths.


----------



## GoldenRatio

BabyC4Me said:


> Wtf to yhr SIL!!! I swear ppl just need to not say anything at all. Or think about what is comig out of their mouths.

I know! she is one of a kind:blush:


----------



## puma1986

Sorry for my in and outness. Life is crazy. 12 classes and I'll have my Bachelors. Super duper busy at work along with being a mom, wife, and today is the beginning of a 6 day BD marathon lol

Ladies. We really are incredible beings.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> BabyC4Me said:
> 
> 
> Wtf to yhr SIL!!! I swear ppl just need to not say anything at all. Or think about what is comig out of their mouths.
> 
> I know! she is one of a kind:blush:Click to expand...

What a jerk. That's right. I called her a jerk. I'd throw shaved ice at her I'd I could. 

No one treats my Golden that way!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> Sorry for my in and outness. Life is crazy. 12 classes and I'll have my Bachelors. Super duper busy at work along with being a mom, wife, and today is the beginning of a 6 day BD marathon lol
> 
> Ladies. We really are incredible beings.

we most CERTAINLY ARE!!!!!!

Try and do 56 different things and STILL look cute while doing it!!!!!

no one else has that power!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> Sorry for my in and outness. Life is crazy. 12 classes and I'll have my Bachelors. Super duper busy at work along with being a mom, wife, and today is the beginning of a 6 day BD marathon lol
> 
> Ladies. We really are incredible beings.

You got this Puma! :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg Puma u really amaze me! when I was in school I would come home and sleep like a paralyzed cow and mom would do my laundry and give me food. It was amazing yet I complained about school everyday hehe


I really wished u lived close so u could throw shaved ice at her and I would be like omg who is that crazy lady hehhe gotta act cool :happydance:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello dears! Sorry for being gone so long!! DH and I bought a house!! Well....a lot and our house will be done in 6-8 months! Designing a house is so much fun! But expensive haha. So it's kind of a big deal because we live and own a business in southern California, and the house we bought is in Arizona!! So we are working out the details of what we are going to do about the business. But you know what, there is a reason for everything, and I think this is the reason that I didn't get pregnant the last two months.


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow, Z that will be a huge move!!! Very exciting for you though!!! I do believe that everything happens for a reason :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

HappyZ designing a house is fun! dont stress because it will never be perfect. You will always say i wish we did this or that but at the end it will be ur design!

You can always send me the blueprint and i can look over:coffee:


----------



## puma1986

Golden my little rainbow sprinkle is now the size of a peanut m&m....AWEEEEE OMG!!!!! The nugget is growing soooooo fast!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Golden my little rainbow sprinkle is now the size of a peanut m&m....AWEEEEE OMG!!!!! The nugget is growing soooooo fast!!!!!!

Yea s/he is 1gram now! Can't wait for my scan


----------



## BabyC4Me

Golden !!!!! A peanut m&m !!!!!!! Wowzerssssss!!!! 
That's huge !!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well ladies I'm 6 dpo (man do my cycles ever race by). And I'm already feeling PMS symptoms starting to set in. Honestly, this cycle the TWW progesterone side effects came on strong, it was like BOOM welcome to your two weeks of bloated, irritable hell lol. 

There is the distinct possibility that I O'd a little earlier (even though I'm fairly confident I O'd on CD 12). So I could be as late as 8 dpo which may explain why my TWW symptoms seemed to come on so strongly this cycle. 

I'm already starting to feel depressed and moody. This always happens in the week before AF.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I dont think its progesterone that gives u that many symptoms, it increases the temp but wont make u feel moody. Its the estrogen that causes those symptoms thats why its same as pms. 

So dont feel down by symptom spotting. I felt like af was coming and still get af like cramps.


----------



## OhHappyZ

GoldenRatio said:


> HappyZ designing a house is fun! dont stress because it will never be perfect. You will always say i wish we did this or that but at the end it will be ur design!
> 
> You can always send me the blueprint and i can look over:coffee:

Here you go :haha: I'm not too stressed because we are way below the budget we were going to spend in CA so we are totally spoiling ourselves. We aren't crazy, so we don't need super fancy stuff, but if we want to upgrade something that is hard to change in the future (flooring or roofline) we are doing it now. It is so much fun!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160711_08_56_29_Rich (2).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GoldenRatio

I love the plan! and love that there is no basement. Hate basements!

Usually young couples keep the kid bedrooms close to their bedroom. But u can always keep the baby in ur bedroom first year. 

Just do a furniture layout for the master bedroom and see if you can fit a bassinet. Also i would do an angled kitchen island.


----------



## greenarcher

Ladies! I've missed you so! 

BabyC - CONGRATS WOMAN! I think it's adorable DH cried when you told him!

Golden - I'm really sorry DH is having a hard time. My OH is also unemployed, and it's different for men. They have to feel needed, like they're providing for their family in some way. My DH doesn't do things right or the way I would do them, but I'm trying to let go and be grateful he's cleaning at all. He bought groceries alone for the first time after I asked him to. He said he had no idea what to get, so I just told him he needed to figure it out, I can't micromanage. Whatever he does will be helpful and appreciated. He also did my laundry (we usually do our own). That I don't think I'll let him do again. He doesn't separate lights and darks, and doesn't fold right away, so everything gets super wrinkled  we'll see. Definitely sit down with him and talk and tell him you need help. You need him to run the house. 

All my TTC ladies, I'm still with you! CD13 ish, no temping, taking it easy. Not getting on the forum and not paying attention to symptoms/signs makes it much much easier to put TTC out of mind, thank god. It was killing my productivity. I hope we get more BFPs this month. Belle, you O'd early, but I don't think you should be concerned at all. It's the shorter LP that's the bad thing.

Going to disappear again for another week. Hopefully more BFPs in that time!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green good to hear from you again! You should be due to O any day now! Good luck!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey green!!!! Glad yu are going okay other there. We missed ya ! 

That floor plan looks good even tho I have no idea what I'm looking at. All I know is that you will have tons of space and a lovely new home to share with family and friends! Congrats girl ! 

Belle ! Wishing you luck homie ! This may be your month  

AFM- had my first doc appt to review blood work and he said everything looks amazing ! All my levels came back great and that I'm healthy from that he could see

I'm 5w1d. Blood work was taken at 4w1d @ 883 hcg level. So he said that I am about 5-6 weeks along. Obgyn appt scheduled for 7/28 for my first scan ! I just wanna see my baby !!!!

Have a great Thursday gals !


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC thats great news!! I hope your scan goes well!

I'm 7 dpo now so half way through the TWW. It feels like this cycle just started, and now there is only a week left, jeepers!

PMS symptoms are escalating. I started crying last night for no reason, like WTH. This could be a rough week! Thank goodness I have you ladies!

Z your house plans look absolutely amazing!!! It will be so beautiful!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thanks guys!! Golden, the room is giant, there will be plenty of room to keep baby in with us for the first year or so. As for the island, I love that it looks out to the great room, but still has side access to the dining room. I bumped it away from the counter a couple of inches to give more room but that's about it. And the ceilings in the great room are 14 feet tall!!! I'm so excited! At the end of July we do our design appointments to pick floors, counters, cabinets, etc. Then they pour the foundation!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Very exciting Z!

Puma, haven't heard from you in awhile! How are things going!?

The great dpo countdown is on for me, 8 dpo today! The end is in sight. Hopefully all of our hard work will be rewarded this month


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle u are almost there! i would have started to test by now hehe when will u be testing?

My scan went well yesterday, baby is good measuring correctly with a strong hb. We are so happy:cloud9: I hope it stays healthy with mommy

Scan put me back 3 days so im back to 8weeks again, tech said measurement and due date can change later on.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bella12

Happy Friday ladies! 

Welcome back Green! 
My son's room is not immediately next to ours. He spent his early months in our room and used a baby monitor after that. Trust me so how mom's have super hearing because I can hear him cough, sneeze roll over etc. So your plan for home looks good. 

I'm hoping to see some of you get your bfp this month. Then you can feel as sick as me. Lol.

My almost 2 year old son is driving me crazy. I'm a bundle of nerves waiting for my first appointment. Changed my insurance and my place doesn't accept new insurance so I have to go to a new place. And they don't want to see me until 10 weeks even though I have a history of miscarriage. So I'm a bundle of nerves. 

My son is so active and into everything. I'm feeling so guilty about not stimulating his brain. 


Happy Friday! Still praying for you ladies to get your bfp and for the preggers to stay pregnant.


----------



## BelleNuit

The wait for 10 weeks would be pretty nerve wracking Bella! How far along are you now? I will keep my fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly for you

I'm 8 dpo so should be finding out shortly if its a BFP or a BFN. I'm feeling surprisingly neutral this month. I expect AF will show because thats what always happens. But maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised :)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> The wait for 10 weeks would be pretty nerve wracking Bella! How far along are you now? I will keep my fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly for you
> 
> I'm 8 dpo so should be finding out shortly if its a BFP or a BFN. I'm feeling surprisingly neutral this month. I expect AF will show because thats what always happens. But maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised :)

You're in the best part of the cycle! You get get a BFP any day now and it's totally easy to be hopeful! I haven't O'd yet. I don't think, anyways. Not having a ton of EWCM this month, oddly. Not much of a libido either. 

Fingers crossed! I hope this is your month! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bella12

Belle I'm 7 weeks 3 days. My most recent MC was at 11 weeks. I thought the Internet wasn't my friend while ttc. I don't think the Internet will ever be my friend. 

I felt pretty neutral b4 I found out too. I didn't think I dtd on the right days. We weren't as active as I would have liked. I'm hoping you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma! Looks like you have the BD marathon well underway! I tried evening primrose oil (gel capsules) this month leading up to O, and I found it definitely helped with the amount of ewcm! I bet you're due to O any day now!! :hugs:

Bella, it's good to hear that you felt pretty neutral before your bfp and even though you didnt have perfect timing it still seemed to work out! That just goes to show that TTC is a total crap shoot haha. You just never know!!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma! Looks like you have the BD marathon well underway! I tried evening primrose oil (gel capsules) this month leading up to O, and I found it definitely helped with the amount of ewcm! I bet you're due to O any day now!! :hugs:
> 
> Bella, it's good to hear that you felt pretty neutral before your bfp and even though you didnt have perfect timing it still seemed to work out! That just goes to show that TTC is a total crap shoot haha. You just never know!!

6 times in 5 days!!!! Just one more and I think I'll match your marathon last month! Wahoooo!!! I'll look into evening primeose! Thanks dear! Your chart is climbing beautifully!


----------



## puma1986

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Puma! Looks like you have the BD marathon well underway! I tried evening primrose oil (gel capsules) this month leading up to O, and I found it definitely helped with the amount of ewcm! I bet you're due to O any day now!! :hugs:
> 
> Bella, it's good to hear that you felt pretty neutral before your bfp and even though you didnt have perfect timing it still seemed to work out! That just goes to show that TTC is a total crap shoot haha. You just never know!!
> 
> 6 times in 5 days!!!! Just one more and I think I'll match your marathon last month! Wahoooo!!! I'll look into evening primeose! Thanks dear! Your chart is climbing beautifully!Click to expand...

My Chart matches my emotional state this month! Rocky and all over the place lol!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma that is how I've felt this entire tww! If anything I'll be happy either way if AF shows or not.... just to be out of this tww lol. 

Wahoo!! 6 times in 5 days!!! You've been busy!! Your chart is still showing a nice dipping pattern overall which is good!


----------



## Bella12

Wow! 6xs in 5 days! You deserve a medal. Crossing my fingers! 

Belle, I'm glad you are in good spirits. I'm waiting to see that bfp. Which egg will help create your future baby.


----------



## BabyC4Me

IDK HOW yall ladies pulled off those BD marathons!!!!! SO LUCKY!!! but sounds exhausting! 

I havent had sex since July 3rd!!!!! Hubbie is paranoid about hitting the baby and killing it....hes so crazy!!!! im going to tackle him soon...he has no idea

but...this is madness!


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL BabyC that fear sounds pretty universal for most men.... and just speaks to their vanity! haha, Just tell him "yes dear, its SO BIG it could kill the baby :p"


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> LOL BabyC that fear sounds pretty universal for most men.... and just speaks to their vanity! haha, Just tell him "yes dear, its SO BIG it could kill the baby :p"

HAHAHAAHAHAH! 

Forreal. Like. Get over yourself and your "massive manhood "!!!! Gotta love em ! 


:wacko:


----------



## BelleNuit

Temp dropped this morning. I think cycle 9 is a bust and it's just a matter of time from here for AF to show.

FML. I feel like we will never get pregnant.


----------



## Bella12

BabyC4Me said:


> IDK HOW yall ladies pulled off those BD marathons!!!!! SO LUCKY!!! but sounds exhausting!
> 
> I havent had sex since July 3rd!!!!! Hubbie is paranoid about hitting the baby and killing it....hes so crazy!!!! im going to tackle him soon...he has no idea
> 
> but...this is madness!

I'm kinda with your hubby. Lol. I've had miscarriages in the past the day after sex. Doctor told me that most likely there is no connection bUT why risk it.


----------



## Bella12

BelleNuit said:


> Temp dropped this morning. I think cycle 9 is a bust and it's just a matter of time from here for AF to show.
> 
> FML. I feel like we will never get pregnant.

I'm sorry to hear your feeling down today.:hugs: I didn't pay attention to my temps when I was trying to conceive so I don't know how that plays in but try to keep hope alive until AF shows. 

My obgym told me there are 3 types of pregnancy tyes out there. A) people that get pregnant no problems 
B) the people that it takes 12 + to get pregnant 
C) the people that tend to miscarry 

She said people that take a long time to conceive are less likely to miscarry. Really praying your time comes soon. Let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you Bella, I should probably do the same and just ignore my temps! The last few days before AF shows are always the hardest!

I guess I must be a category B person lol.

My PMS is pretty bad this cycle. Sore bbs that just ache along the sides, and severe nausea today. Ugh. If I'm not going to get a bfp I wish my pms symptoms would kindly screw off lol


----------



## Bella12

I'm a category c person. Usually miscarry 9 to 12 weeks. That stinks. I've made it to 7 weeks. 

I believe pms syptoms are signs of a functioning reproductive system. So early pregnancy or pms, I'd take feeling yucky as a good sign. Lol. 

Feeling nausea was my 1st pregnancy sign. When is AF officially due? 

Will you try anything different next cycle?


----------



## BelleNuit

AF is due on Thursday. 

I'm not sure what I'll try differently the next cycle. Maybe try to improve diet even further, I might look into myo-insitol. Although I don't know what effect that would have on someone who doesn't have pcos. Might add vitamin E and co-enzyzme q10 to the mix. 

I've already quit coffee & alcohol, DH quit weed. Already taking maca, evening primrose oil up until O and a whole host of other vitamins. Have DH on zinc, maca and other vitamins. We've tried pre-seed doesn't seem to do anything. 

I might go back to trying opks again



I'm sorry that you are a category C person. I am really hoping that this one will be sticky for you. It's so hard, to finally get that bfp and then to be afraid to get too excited afterwards. TTC is hellish

I've never considered pms to be a good sign. I always thought it meant that hormones were unbalanced. Maybe thats not the case and its more normal than I thought. I dunno. I'm tried of feeling like crap though


----------



## Bella12

Thursday. ...you have plenty of time to get a bfp. Don't give up yet.

I just read up on myo-insitol and it doesn't sound like it could hurt. Have you asked your obgyn for any suggestions?


----------



## Bella12

Thursday. ...you have plenty of time to get a bfp. Don't give up yet.

I just read up on myo-insitol and it doesn't sound like it could hurt. Have you asked your obgyn for any suggestions?


----------



## BelleNuit

I went to the doc to get CD 3 blood tests done and they came back normal also had thyroid, and a pap done which were normal. The only thing slightly abnormal in my tests were platelets which were borderline low. I'm not sure if that would affect anything. He said to wait till around the one year mark and go back. 

I guess I'm just one of those people who got unlucky cycle after cycle. I'm still holding out that the lifestyle changes will eventually help. It takes awhile for new healthy swimmers and eggs to be created. 

Ya, myo-insitol doesn't seem like it would hurt anything. Its supposed to have a similar effect on the body as metformin. I may give it a try if this cycle is a bust. I know I still have a few days till I get a bfp or AF shows and to be fair I haven't tested (terrified to test). Maybe today was an "implantation dip" but I don't really believe those exist lol. 

Just been keeping myself occupied today. Cleaned house, and going to go for a walk this afternoon. I joined pokemon go and its actually been getting me outside and moving around a lot more haha


----------



## Bella12

I'm embarrassed to admit that my hubby and I downloaded Pokémon Go earlier this week. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Plus I've been so sick.(Hopefully that's a good sign baby is going to stick). I figured anything that motivates me to leave house is a good thing. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella I think the sickness is a good sign for you! 

Don't be embarrassed about pokemon go, I think it's great if it gets people outside and moving around some more! I just calculated my BMI and while I'm in the normal range for weight it's borderline , like if gained a few more lbs I'd be considered over weight. That was a blow to the ego!! Lol I'm considering becoming obsessed about being a health buff and forget about TTC haha. I'm going to try to lose 20 lbs, obviously going at a healthy pace. I think the first few pounds will come off pretty easily but it might get tricky after that


----------



## puma1986

Belle! It will happen!!!! It will it will! And when it does it is going to be the most incredible feeling in the world. And I've seen charts exactly like yours where it turned out to be a bfp. So don't give up until she arrives!

I don't think I've ovulated!!!!!! Wtf?!?!? It's never taken more than cd 16 and it's cd 17!!! I thought for sure I'd hAve a temp rise today. Instead it dropped!!!! What the heck man! 

Maybe one day?! Some day?!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma! You always give me such hope!!! 

I bet your temp drop today means that today is O day!!! Fingers crossed you get a nice big rise tomorrow!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Those temps always have you ladies going nuts! 

I never tempted during TTC so I have no idea what the impact of the dips and all really means. But I wouldn't follow them to the T. 

Our bodies play tricks on us and maybe this is the month that you ovulated puma without you even knowing. As long as you covered your BD bases it will be fine ! 


Belle. Having a healthy child IS in your future. You will concieve And it will happen soon. 

I'm putting it into the atmosphere ! Take it easy and don't get too caught up in the charts. 

Your baby is worried about those charts lol


----------



## BelleNuit

BabyC, you're totally right of course :) I probably put too much stock into LP temps. Cognitively i know they are meaningless, lol. But I feel like they give me some aspect of control over something that I feel so powerless about. 

Mentally I feel like I've been checked out of this cycle for awhile now lol. I'm thinking of trying baby aspirin next cycle. Supposed to be good for people who have mild clotting difficulties when TTC.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> BabyC, you're totally right of course :) I probably put too much stock into LP temps. Cognitively i know they are meaningless, lol. But I feel like they give me some aspect of control over something that I feel so powerless about.
> 
> Mentally I feel like I've been checked out of this cycle for awhile now lol. I'm thinking of trying baby aspirin next cycle. Supposed to be good for people who have mild clotting difficulties when TTC.

I don't think I could have said it better. There is definitely some relevance to monthly temps. BabyC is correct in that there is absolutely no way to know THE EXACT moment of ovulation. An estimation for me though, is the little bit of control I desire. Lol 

Its tough Belle. Especially when our friends have successfully conceived. Its really easy to convince ourselves that there is something wrong. It will probably take my husband and quite a bit longer to conceive because of the medications he has been on. 

HOWEVER!!!!!! ALL OF US, but especially YOU - Ms. Belle) will conceive. And it will be amazing and awesome. Regardless of how impossible we make ourselves believe it might be. 

BabyC was TTC one month longer than me so I am holding hope that since she conceived last month... That I will conceive this month lol 

Statistics, numbers, odds..... None of these have anything to do with our hearts and desires, yet we rely so heavily on them. 

Perhaps we should focus more on what we truly want rather than the odds of NOT obtaining what we want. 

BECAUSE focusing on what we aren't getting... Is still putting negative energy into the air :)


----------



## BelleNuit

You put that so beautifully puma!! Goodness I don't know what I would do without you!! I'm confident your lucky month will be coming soon :)

We'll get through this! I find it really hard to hope for a bfp for myself anymore so I really appreciate the positivity that you are throwing out there. :hugs:


----------



## Bella12

Puma, well put and so true. 

Belle you don't need Pokémon go for exercise with all the ttc business. You must be burning lots of calories with all your marathons. Lol.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahahaha, Bella! the marathons are great exercise for a week! But then poor DH and I don't want to look at each other again after that week is over :haha:


----------



## Bella12

Just happened to come across this. I've never heard it. 

Some sort of fertility watch....it tells you when your fertile days are. 

https://www.avawomen.com


----------



## puma1986

D'awwww shucks. LOL!

I had a beautiful temp jump today!!!!! I hope this means that I O'd yesterday! Maybe you were right! <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Ooooh certainly looks positive puma!!! Would make sense! I often get a little temp drop before O'ing too!

I also had a pretty crazy temp jump this morning. This is amongst one of the highest temps I've ever had. Not too sure what to think, but too early to get excited! :/


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Ooooh certainly looks positive puma!!! Would make sense! I often get a little temp drop before O'ing too!
> 
> I also had a pretty crazy temp jump this morning. This is amongst one of the highest temps I've ever had. Not too sure what to think, but too early to get excited! :/

Well I AM EXCITED! Thats a huge spike for being this close to AF!!!! Oh man, I don't remember seeing this in your previous cycles, so I hope this is indicative of good news to come!


----------



## puma1986

I just looked at all of your previous cycle charts and YOU HAVENT had a jump like this before especially between 10 and 11DPO!


----------



## BelleNuit

AHH puma... you are making me excited! EEEPS! Usually at 11 dpo my temps are going down, so this is definitely unusual! I've had positive looking LP temps in the past that have been a big let down, so I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic lol. 

We are visiting our parents this weekend, and I've already started fantasizing about how we would tell them. Oh man, I'm letting myself get too excited over this lol


----------



## greenarcher

Are you going to test early Belle? 

I love pokemon go! I'm having a blast playing with my friends. I've discovered a ton about my tiny town!


----------



## puma1986

Green! Hey lady!!! How have you been?!?!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> AHH puma... you are making me excited! EEEPS! Usually at 11 dpo my temps are going down, so this is definitely unusual! I've had positive looking LP temps in the past that have been a big let down, so I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic lol.
> 
> We are visiting our parents this weekend, and I've already started fantasizing about how we would tell them. Oh man, I'm letting myself get too excited over this lol

How could you resist fantasizing about that?! That would be so incredibly exciting. If you temp remains high tomorrow or rises more - I will seriously be absolutely stoked. Why can't it be tomorrow morning already?! Hurry up dangit!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green not going to test early! AF is due Thursday, I'll just wait it out

Fingers crossed puma that tomorrows temp is high too! That would also have me seriously excited haha

I also am having fun with Pokemon go! There are so many neat little spots around my neighborhood that I never knew about!


----------



## puma1986

Pssssst!!! Wake up Belle! I'm anxious to see your temps!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle !!! Test !!! Test ! Test !

I got my BFP 2 days before AF and all three tests I took were obvious lines ! 

Do it ! We won't judge ya ! 

Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Bah!! My temp was high again today!!!

I'm 12 dpo and usually start spotting at 12 dpo if AF is coming. I'll take that as a great sign if I don't spot today!! Fingers crossed!

BabyC! I'm so not ready to test lol. I'd rather enjoy the fantasy for a couple more days than feel like all hope is lost and now I'm just waiting for AF

Definitely getting excited though! I had a dream last night that I was hugely pregnant and ended up with a cheeky little girl lol. Hopefully all these dreams I've been getting this cycle are a good sign!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Who knows. Wet cm could be a preggo sign for you ! Everyone woman is diff. 

You ain't out until you out !!!! 

Can't wait for Thursday !


----------



## greenarcher

AHH!! Test Belle! I went through your charts and you're right! You're always spotting by now!! This looks so promising!! FX


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahhh!! Green I know!! It's still morning here though, so can't get too excited about not spotting yet!! Eeeeeps!!!!!


----------



## puma1986

Okay if it's still high tomorrow that has GOT to be a sign!!!! Oh man I hope you are!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma me too!! You got a little jump again on your temp today! Your definitely in the TWW now! Welcome back to the crazy club lol

Green I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too this cycle!!

I hope the TWW goes fast for you ladies! The first part of mine flew by, but now it feels like it's going at a snail's pace lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting :( AF will likely show up on time


----------



## puma1986

NO WAY! Your temps were so indicative! Spotting is okay. Let us know if it turns into a full AF appearance please!


----------



## BelleNuit

The spotting was a little bit of brown mixed in with creamy cm. Only with internal checks, its not making its way down to TP even. So its very very light and seems to have stopped at this point. BUT I'm definitely feeling less optimistic. Tomorrow will be the real test I guess, if the spotting gets worse or not. AF due Thursday.

Went out and bought my supplements for the next month. Going to try 1500 mg of maca this month, adding co-q10 for egg quality, adding vitamin E and going to add in baby aspirin. I'll start taking them when/if AF shows. I guess that just goes to show how confident I'm feeling with this cycle :/

Thank you guys for being here


----------



## BelleNuit

Normally my 12 dpo spotting is very light pink and it makes its way to TP. This time it was only a light brown mixed in with cm and its completely stopped. Maybe its implantation bleeding and is old blood?? I'm grasping at straws here lol


----------



## Bella12

I really hope this is your cycle! Hoping to hear great news soon!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Bella, I'm really hoping this is my cycle too. I'm so tired of the ups and downs. I'm not sure how much more of it I can take.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle !!!

OMG !!! You got us on the edge of our seats ! 

I really hope it was old implantation blood .....we are rooting for you !!! :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ugh, BabyC I feel completely miserable! I don't know what to think anymore. I'm just going to forget about it for now. Checked again and had more of that cm... its like a khaki or a tan color. So obviously some blood mixed in but a very small amount. Hopefully it will stop for good.


----------



## puma1986

Oh man! This type of CM isn't common for you.


----------



## puma1986

Make sure you're drinking lots of water and eating healthy! If it did implant, we have to make sure it holds on tight!!! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

well, spotting is red now. Still pretty light, but I'm thinking its just a matter of time for AF to show. May arrive late tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. Thank you everyone for being there for me during these yoyo moments! They are so stressful to deal with!

At least I already have a game plan for next cycle. Maybe we'll have a better shot at it next cycle, as DH will have been off of weed for 6 weeks by the time Ov rolls around again. The crappy thing about next cycle is if we do get pregnant, I'd be due right around the same time as my brothers wedding. and if we don't get pregnant, we may miss our window for the cycle after as DH will be away on a multi day hike.


----------



## hopefulVRmum

Hi everyone is it ok for me join? As you can see I'm already a mummy but I'm trying for one more!! I'm on my 1st round of Clomid (day 15) and haven't ovulated as yet. I had an ultrasound Monday and it showed a dominant 19mm follie on my right ovary. Wish it would pop already!! So exciting to see bfps on here although I've just kind of read the recent posts . Love and baby dust to all :)


----------



## BabyC4Me

hopefulVRmum said:


> Hi everyone is it ok for me join? As you can see I'm already a mummy but I'm trying for one more!! I'm on my 1st round of Clomid (day 15) and haven't ovulated as yet. I had an ultrasound Monday and it showed a dominant 19mm follie on my right ovary. Wish it would pop already!! So exciting to see bfps on here although I've just kind of read the recent posts . Love and baby dust to all :)

Hey there hopeful !!! My goodness. 4 children and trying for 5!!!! How blessed you are for such a large family !!!!!

Good luck this cycle and I hope things go in your favor  


Did you have trouble conceiving any of your other children ?


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> well, spotting is red now. Still pretty light, but I'm thinking its just a matter of time for AF to show. May arrive late tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. Thank you everyone for being there for me during these yoyo moments! They are so stressful to deal with!
> 
> At least I already have a game plan for next cycle. Maybe we'll have a better shot at it next cycle, as DH will have been off of weed for 6 weeks by the time Ov rolls around again. The crappy thing about next cycle is if we do get pregnant, I'd be due right around the same time as my brothers wedding. and if we don't get pregnant, we may miss our window for the cycle after as DH will be away on a multi day hike.

I'm loving your positivity this cycle, Belle. You're totally right! I'm right there with you!!! Our odds of conceiving go up every cycle!! :)

Also, you were dead on! My little bunny hop of a dip 3 days ago turned out to be my O date! Lol


----------



## puma1986

hopefulVRmum said:


> Hi everyone is it ok for me join? As you can see I'm already a mummy but I'm trying for one more!! I'm on my 1st round of Clomid (day 15) and haven't ovulated as yet. I had an ultrasound Monday and it showed a dominant 19mm follie on my right ovary. Wish it would pop already!! So exciting to see bfps on here although I've just kind of read the recent posts . Love and baby dust to all :)

Hey hopeful! Of course! Welcome to our thread :) Four children! You must be wonderwoman!! My 8 year old son is enough to take up all my time lol!! My sister has four children as well! How awesome to have such a large family :) Did you have trouble conceiving them?


----------



## BelleNuit

Your little bunny hop of a dip is very cute puma. Fingers crossed for you! 

I'm definitely feeling out. A partial temp drop today with cramping. On to cycle 10. FML, I'd just love to have one baby :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm going to go back to the doc. I don't have a family doc so I have to go to the walk-in clinic. I'm hoping they will refer me to a gyno who may have a bit of experience in fertility. I still think it's entirely possible I have low progesterone.


----------



## Bella12

Hey Belle. Did your AF arrive? 

Low progesterone? I just looked it up. That could definitely impact fertility and it sounds like just a simple blood test will help you determine if that's the issue. If there has to be a problem, that might be an easy one to fix.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella, AF is not officially here, but spotting is getting heavier. It will arrive tomorrow, right on time!

If I had to pick a fertility issue, low progesterone would be it lol.


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle!!!!

So sorry to hear about your spotting and soon to be AF! But I'm super glad that you are staying positive and moving on to the next cycle with a plan and some alternative supplements to aide in the process. Your TTC journey is complicated but it's almost over '. I can feel it. 


Yesterday I bought a cute little journal to write notes and entries to my baby. It was so fun and encouraging writing to him / her / them lol 

Ultrasound is scheduled a week from now ! I'm very nervous but confident that the baby is doing what it need to do. And that's GROW ! 

have a great Thursday ladies !


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm not positive. I'm pissed the $&#! off. I'm on my 10th cycle? My 10th cycle. 85&#8453; of women would be pregnant by now. My chances aren't increasing each cycle, they decrease each cycle. If anything I'm well on my way to being diagnosed with un-effing-explainable infertility. 

I'm going to the doctor because I've had enough of this sh!t show and I don't need to be positive about it.





_________________

BabyC your messages to your baby sound super duper sweet. What a wonderful keepsake to cherish. Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## BabyC4Me

BelleNuit said:


> I'm not positive. I'm pissed the $&#! off. I'm on my 10th cycle? My 10th cycle. 85&#8453; of women would be pregnant by now. My chances aren't increasing each cycle, they decrease each cycle. If anything I'm well on my way to being diagnosed with un-effing-explainable infertility.
> 
> I'm going to the doctor because I've had enough of this sh!t show and I don't need to be positive about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> BabyC your messages to your baby sound super duper sweet. What a wonderful keepsake to cherish. Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound :hugs:




It's okay to be effing pissed off. That's a natural feeling. We all have been there. I'm in your corner and will be supporting you gals every step of the way ! We are in this together. 

Please don't beat yourself up about this. 

Stay strong ! Your baby needs you !


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks BabyC. I had a rough night with little sleep. Had severe cramping all night which kept me up. Puked all over myself this morning. Ugh I just feel like complete crap

And despite all that AF still isn't here in full force. It's either a little heavier spotting or light flow. But it's red, so not good either way.


----------



## puma1986

Awe my Dear Belle! I would definitely talk to a Doctor! Please also keep in mind that fertility in men has DECREASED 50 PERCENT. Since the 1950s. You can look this up. Its terrifying. I personally believe it's due to massive amounts of DDT that were in the air during that time. Also, I don't remember, but has DH been checked for sperm morphology and motility? Its possible that, especially due to marijuana use, his swimmers need a bit of time to recover. You are strong and wonderful. You are not alone and we are not leaving your side. We are in this with you 100% and will be there for all the days you cry out of anger and the day you cry from happiness when your baby implants. 

WE ARE WITH YOU DOLL!! You're welcome to rant, get angry and vent and we will shout at the universe with you! 

I've never met you, but I love you to pieces. We can do this together!


----------



## puma1986

I couldn't find the scholarly article I had found on decreased fertility that I used for my sustainability class, but even TIME published an article thAt pesticides and chemical in the air that We breath can decrease fertility by 29 percent for both parties. 

https://healthland.time.com/2012/11/15/pollutants-linked-to-lower-fertility-in-both-men-and-women/


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you puma. There is no way I would be able to go through this without you guys!!! :hugs: I've taken to screaming in the car at the top of my lungs on my drives home from work lol. It seems to help get some of my anger out. 

DH has agreed to go to the doc with me today, so I'm just waiting till he finishes up some work first. That article is terrifying puma! I had read something like that before! In all likelihood it may take awhile for DH's swimmers to recover. But it doesn't feel very good in the meantime.


----------



## BelleNuit

Went to the doc with DH in tow. Got a req for CD 3 & 21 blood tests, and an SA for DH. 

But the doc already put in a referral to the this private fertility clinic that just opened where I live. She put in the referral before asking us. I'm not sure how I feel about that as I would still like to try for a year before getting intensive fertility treatment. But on the other hand, the wait for the public clinic in town is up to 18 months, so I'm betting there will be a bunch of referrals to the new private clinic which might create a bit of a back log. So it might be a few months wait regardless. If we are still trying by the time our one year wait rolls around, I might be happy to have a referral well in place already. 

Not sure what we would do if our names came up on the list before the one year mark though. I exaggerated to the doc and told her we had been trying for a year already. 

I really just wanted to have some testing done for some peace of mind.... I don't think I'm ready for everything else that comes with it!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle, didnt u already do a hormone test and you said everything was fine?


----------



## BelleNuit

I had blood testing done before which came out normal (it was on CD 2 though because it wasn't specified what day I should go in), but never the CD 21 testing, and they want an ultrasound done as well


----------



## BelleNuit

According to this site 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/age_fertility_calculator.php

Only 14/100 people won't be pregnant after trying for 9 cycles. 3 of those will get pregnant their 10th cycle and then the numbers drop way down from there.


----------



## GoldenRatio

CD2 can show all the hormones, maybe not progesterone. I dont think progesterone is ur problem since ur chart shows a good temp shift after ovulation. They probably wanna do ultrasound to see if you have pcos. 

My Obgyn thinks i dont have pcos. We had our first appointment and she said just having elevated LH is not enough to diagnose someone with pcos. She said i would have called it unexplained infertility. Because clomid worked, she thinks i just wasnt ovulating proper eggs. 

Good luck, its really annoying how every doctor thinks something else and there is never an easy way. Private fertility clinics love doing IUI and IVF because thats how they make money so try to avoid them. Obgyn can prescribe clomid and other fertility drugs too.


----------



## BelleNuit

I think she was just trying to be extra thorough as she had personally struggled with infertility and ended up pursuing surrogacy.

Ultimately we don't have to go to that clinic. I'm definitely not ready for IUI or IVF but would consider meds at this point


----------



## BelleNuit

The problem may also be with DH. We could put the argument to rest once and for all about whether or not weed messed up his SA.


----------



## GoldenRatio

My DH smokes everyday, his SA came back all perfect and we conceived while he was high of weed. So i wouldnt bother worrying about weed.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well Golden maybe cycle 10 will be my lucky cycle just like it was yours


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well Golden maybe cycle 10 will be my lucky cycle just like it was yours

LOL! Maybe how this cycle will be my lucky cycle because that's when BabyC got hers! :) I love it. 

I had a VERY strange temp dip today. . 

Dropped pretty far below the coverline. If anything I was warmer than normal last night. WTH!


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you typically get a lot of ewcm in your TWW? I'd maybe BD once more just in case! You can also get a fallback rise early in the TWW caused be a secondary estrogen surge


----------



## GoldenRatio

Can be implantation dip (i had implantation dip with mine) or you havent ovulated since u still got cm. Keep BDing couple more days, im sure it will go back up.


----------



## BelleNuit

I think of your temp bounces back up you're probably in the clear. But if it stays low that's a little suspect


----------



## puma1986

My temps are insane this cycle. Looks like I'm in the clear. Had a gigantic temp spike this morning


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow!! That is a huge temp spike! Looks like you're covered then! Must have just been a fallback rise!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm currently waiting in the lab to get my CD 3 blood draws done. Been waiting half hour already, may be another half hour yet


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Wow!! That is a huge temp spike! Looks like you're covered then! Must have just been a fallback rise!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle!!

Thanks love! My Husband nudged up against me today and was like "puuuuuummmmma, where are we gonna know?!" 

It made me laugh because he's really gotten into it. If we don't conceive this month I'll be going into my 6th cycle. I'm surprised he hasn't just thrown up his hands and been like "I GIVE UP!". :baby:


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> I'm currently waiting in the lab to get my CD 3 blood draws done. Been waiting half hour already, may be another half hour yet

Yikes! That's not good. At least you were able to get in to get them done so quick since we were referred there. I hate waiting in Doctors offices. I hate waiting period!! I'm anxious to see what your labs say!

EDIT: Since "we" were referred there. WE'RE IN THIS TOGETHER! lol That's a Freudian slip if I've ever seen one. lol

EDIT 2: Next thing you know I'll be calling it "our" baby! "But Puma, I didn't sign up for this!".... yeahhhh wellll. Too bad! 

Clearly I need to get started on my homework.


----------



## puma1986

GoldenRatio said:


> My DH smokes everyday, his SA came back all perfect and we conceived while he was high of weed. So i wouldnt bother worrying about weed.

WOOHOOO!!! Baby has reached fetus status, and is the size of a tater tot! So cute!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, I love you haha :hugs: I'll share my future baby with you if you share yours!!  

We're totally in this together!!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma, I love you haha :hugs: I'll share my future baby with you if you share yours!!
> 
> We're totally in this together!!

DEAL! :flower:


----------



## greenarcher

Lovely temp jump, Puma!

When do you get results back Belle?


----------



## puma1986

I'm so emotional! Seriously can't take it. Was trying to find out if anyone else had a drop in BBT followed by a sharp spike like mine. And I found a chart thats almost exactly the same. I hope this is a good sign. 5dpo would be a bit early to implant but totally within the realm of normal. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22ca8f

SHE GOT HER BFP this month! I really want a baby :( I'm literally in tears over here. I wish we could all hold hands and sing kumbiya (or however you spell that) lol I hate being so emotional. Month after month my body has been tricking me. I hate this.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Lovely temp jump, Puma!
> 
> When do you get results back Belle?

Thanks love! I'm so happy to see you still popping in!


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks! I'm only one day ahead of you! 7DPO  when are you planning on testing? I'm thinknig maybe Monday at 9 dpo... not sure.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Thanks! I'm only one day ahead of you! 7DPO  when are you planning on testing? I'm thinknig maybe Monday at 9 dpo... not sure.

We are almost synced again, hooray! 

I'm thinking probably 9-10 dpo. I use to obsessively test but I've seen enough negatives in this process for a lifetime, lol So I'm not being overly anxious about it. We should both just test Tuesday! What do you think?!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I have to do the 22 day blood draw as well, so it will be about a month before I get any results! We are going to aim to book DHs SA for this week. And I have to book the ultrasound for myself as well.

Puma I can definitely relate to feeling like your body is tricking you month after month! I feel like each month it figures out a way to make me think my BBT chart could indicate a positive! Lol my body is trolling me!

I hope both of you ladies get your bfps this month, and then I get my bfp shortly after haha


----------



## greenarcher

I'm shooting for Tuesday, but I might break down and test tomorrow. I'm going to try really hard to hold off. I don't want to deal with squinters! I've had a lot of promising symptoms this month. If I get a negative, this will probably my first disappointing month. The others I expected negative.

Thanks Belle! 1 month, bummer! Does the ultrasound have to be around ovulation?


----------



## BelleNuit

They didn't specify the timing of the ultrasound, I think they are mostly going to check to make sure there are no structural anomalies. I try to time it for just before O though!


----------



## greenarcher

Negative test today (or line eye). I've made a testing thread in the pregnancy test gallery. I'll probably test daily now  caved


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh green I'll have to check out your thread :) Good luck with testing this round!!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Negative test today (or line eye). I've made a testing thread in the pregnancy test gallery. I'll probably test daily now  caved

LOL!!!!!!

We will most certainly follow!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hey ladies !!!!! 

Hope the weekend was eventful and you guys still fit some rest into those two days. 

Belle , puma , and green I still got your back ladies. Belle. Hoping for positive results from the scans and testing , letting you know you can move forward without too much or any medical help from docs !

Puma , your Hubbie sounds hilarious ! He's so cute ! He wants to know already damnit ! 

AFM---my bff had a bridal shower / Bachelorette weekend Saturdday-Sunday so I made cup "Promotes to Auntie" mugs for my 5 besties. They were so excited and can't wait to hear more about my little gummy bear baby. 
Ultrasound still scheduled for Thursday. Very nervous but very excited to see little one and the heart beat !


----------



## greenarcher

Aww that sounds adorable!!


----------



## greenarcher

I am trying really hard not to test today, but I've had heartburn all morning, which is a rare occurrence for me.


----------



## BelleNuit

Very special BabyC. Green I hope the heartburn is a good sign!

It's our first wedding anniversary on the 28th! We received an anniversary quilt this weekend which wad made by a close friend if mine. It is so lovely!!!! I have a short week at work as well as I took Thursday and Friday off so that we could properly celebrate!


----------



## greenarcher

I am so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## GoldenRatio

ohhh so jelly here too! i wish i had a short week, but at least long weekend is coming up. I literally fell asleep while driving this morning:dohh: Seniors and pregnant women shouldnt drive :coffee:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle. I saw the quilt on Facebook ! Love the rich colors ! Very nice


----------



## puma1986

BabyC, Bella and/or Golden: did any of you experience extreme thirst around 8dpo? Like feeling absolutely parched with a dry throat??? I feel so horribly exhausted and can't seem to drink enough water.


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard of that a lot actually! Fx puma!


----------



## BabyC4Me

puma1986 said:


> BabyC, Bella and/or Golden: did any of you experience extreme thirst around 8dpo? Like feeling absolutely parched with a dry throat??? I feel so horribly exhausted and can't seem to drink enough water.

Being thirsty is a great sign. I have been thirsty for weeks and I drink water alllllll day And my mouth is always dry. Apple juice helps. Kinda. 

Keep tracking symptoms ! 



When do you plan to test puma ?


----------



## puma1986

I tested this morning but was running late so I only glanced briefly at the test. Nothing popped out at me immediately. I'd say I'd have a better chance tomorrow. I refuse to spend any more money on tests though. My internet cheapies will have to suffice until a visible line appears! 

I hope so ladies. I'm tired of getting negatives! Thanks for the FX!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Cheapies work just as good if not better than those over prices FRER pieces of junk lol 

We better get an update !!! I tested 2 days before missed period and got bold like. 

9-10dpo may be a winner !


----------



## GoldenRatio

I read that being thirsty is a common and good early pregnancy sign!!!

I didnt get any symptoms before the positive. But shortness of breath and thirstiness were my main early pregnancy symptoms. I go up the stairs, and look like i ran a marathon. Especially would get thirsty during sex hahaha i would be like stoooop, gotta drink water.


----------



## puma1986

Man, guys. I really hope Green, Belle and I all get our BFPs this cycle. Seriously might break down if not. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Aww puma :hugs: I know how hard the TWW can be! I really hope we all get our BFPs soon! It would be so nice to get to be bump buddies and whine about pregnancy together lol. 

As an update. It sounds like I'l be able to get all of my fertility testing done reasonably quickly. But there is a minimum 6 week wait for DH's SA because there is such a backlog. In a lot of ways I'm glad we got started on our testing a little earlier. I'd be super upset if we made it to the one year mark only to find out that it would be another 6 weeks just to get the stupid testing done... never mind the wait for the referral to go through to the fertility clinic! 

Hopefully we won't need it. But I'm glad we got the ball rolling.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - Dang, 6 weeks? I guess there are some positive aspects of american medicine. Get what you want, when you want it, little to no wait. Then pay out the nose.

Puma - don't worry! We will both get our baby, if not this cycle, then soon! The wait is horrible, I totally feel you, but don't let it get you down! 

Golden - that's great to hear! I've had symptoms, but I don't think they're pregnancy related. Today is a thirsty day, but I had a good cry yesterday and I'm probably just dehydrated

BFN last night. Here's the test 
 



Attached Files:







20160725_211115.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BelleNuit

There's time for that test to turn positive yet Green! And ya, with public healthcare it's pretty much a hurry up and wait philosophy lol. Which is especially maddening for fertility because while you don't pay for basic testing, you pay for literally ALL the other services because it's not covered by our public healthcare system!

My temp today was the exact same for the 3rd day in the row (thermometer works fine, I checked it lol). I think its a little high for FP temps, BUT I think the stability has to be a good sign regardless. Hoping this will be my lucky month! It would be murphy's law.... If I got pregnant this month I'd be due right around the time of my brother's wedding... and I'm a bridesmaid, lol


----------



## greenarcher

C'mon Murphy!! Lol, do you already have a bridesmaid dress?


----------



## BelleNuit

Thankfully we don't have the bridesmaid dresses yet. They don't know we are trying though, and at this point I'm pretty cognizant that I could either be having a baby around the time of their wedding, or possibly hugely pregnant. That's assuming I manage to get pregnant of course lol. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle I am in one wedding August 20 and one Feb 11. 

The bridesmaid dress for the August wedding was tight in April. So it's SUPER tight now with the bloat and all. 

Hopefully it zips in a couple weeks ! 

I'm just going to order a maternity high like size 30 for the feb wedding. seein as I will be about 8 months then. WOWZERS.


----------



## puma1986

BabyC4Me said:


> Belle I am in one wedding August 20 and one Feb 11.
> 
> The bridesmaid dress for the August wedding was tight in April. So it's SUPER tight now with the bloat and all.
> 
> Hopefully it zips in a couple weeks !
> 
> I'm just going to order a maternity high like size 30 for the feb wedding. seein as I will be about 8 months then. WOWZERS.

Lol crazy!!!! I put on 100 pounds with my first due to health issues and I only went from a size 9 to a size 18. A size 30 would be a bit much lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> Lol crazy!!!! I put on 100 pounds with my first due to health issues and I only went from a size 9 to a size 18. A size 30 would be a bit much lol



100pounds!!!! I cant picture you size 18:wacko: 

I already gained 2 pounds this week:dohh: it just started:sleep:


----------



## BabyC4Me

Damn !!!! 100lbs??? That's a shit load of weight. How did you lose it ???


----------



## puma1986

I was 21 at the time. Mostly starvation to get the bulk of it off followed by intense workouts. I HIGHLY recommend not going this route. Especially at our current age and our bodies inability to bounce back. It was dumb - but I was desperate and horribly depressed at the time!


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh boy! I can't imagine a 100 pounds of maternity weight.

I'm feeling cranky today. Feeling like I'll never get a bfp. Ugh. I'm so done with trying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Belle im positive that you will get pregnant once u get everything tested and know whats up. Even tho Im pretty sure they gonna call urs unexplained infertility and eventually give u clomid which im sure will work. 

For me i went for testing really early, like my second cycle of trying because I love getting tested and being tuned with my body. Some ppl try for 3-4 yrs then seek for answers. I think you are doing the right thing to get tested early on:hugs:


----------



## Bella12

I'm popping in hoping to hear some positive news. Crossing my fingers Green! That would be exciting....a wedding love baby. 

I'm also gaining a lot of weight already. It always scares me. With my son I gained a lot 1st trimester and them slowed down. Gained 33 pounds total. I hope the weight that I'm gaining right now means my baby is sticking. I'm almost 9 weeks and that's about when I seem to lose my babies. 

Good luck ladies! Baby dust. No a baby dust storm to those ttc.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well Golden, if they don't find anything, I hope there will be something they can do to help. I'm hoping even more I'll manage to get a bfp before the 1 year mark rolls around so that we won't get a diagnosis of unexplained infertility. That would be so frustrating!!!

DHs SA is booked for Sept 8. Hope we won't need it.

Bella I'm definitely in need of a baby dust storm! I'm getting mighty fed up!

If you're putting on weight that has to be a good sign Bella! I can't wait for you to be out of the first trimester so that you can take a breath of relief!


----------



## puma1986

Bella that does sound extremely promising!!! 

Belle: I get it and totally sympathize! It will happen. Period. Whether a little added push is needed or not.... You're going to have your baby. My mom always told me she never wanted me. It was clear she didnt as I was growing up, too. Your baby is going to be so lucky because he/she will get to hear how hard their mommy and daddy worked to have them!!! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma, I think you and I have a lot in common. My mom was 17 when I was born. I was the reason she got married. She told me she regretted ever becoming a mother and if she could do it again she wouldn't have had kids. She now lives in Mexico and we don't talk, so I guess she got what she wanted in the end. 

I would love nothing more than to get to be a mother so that I can experience what motherhood is supposed to be like.

And honestly, I've made peace with the idea of possibly requiring help. IVF wouldn't be a deal breaker for us anymore. We'll try everything and if it doesn't work then we'll live a completely hedonistic life, which has its own benefits lol


----------



## puma1986

You're going to be such an amazing mother. Its amazing how experiencing what you and I have had led us to become much, much, better, I'm really sorry to hear about your mother but I think you're incredible. It's she who has really lost out.


----------



## BelleNuit

I think you're incredible too puma :hugs: I see how hard you work for your family (school, work, and everything else!!). You are an amazing mother already and will be again with your next little one :) I


----------



## puma1986

D'awwwww shucks! :) 

Did you guys see?!?! I'm so excited.they are creating a new Beauty and the Beast! And Hermione (Emma Watson) from Harry potter is going to play Belle! It looks amazing.


----------



## BelleNuit

:O I had no idea!!! I am so excited!! That was my favorite movie when I was a kid!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - we'll all get there! We'll all be awesome moms :)

Puma - I didn't hear that! I'll have to check out the trailer. Did you end up testing today??

Here's my 10 DPO test. Shadows for days....
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=575165


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I can almost see something but I'm not sure!!


----------



## puma1986

It was my favorite movie too! I loved that Belle had brown hair and brown eyes and was book smart! :) 

Green: I did but didn't see much! I'm going to look at yours now!


----------



## puma1986

Green: it's so hard to tell on my phone!!!! I really hope so!!


----------



## puma1986

Had an awesome temp jump but I have historically had awesome temp jumps at this time. So it means nothing. I will know in a few days.


----------



## greenarcher

Yay! That jump looks promising!


----------



## BelleNuit

puma your chart is looking great this cycle!!! I'm liking the look of that temp jump!!!


----------



## puma1986

Thanks ladies. Last cycle I peaked at this exact temperature and then it went down. I hope it stays high :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Fingers crossed puma!!


----------



## Bella12

I wish I understood temps better but since it seems like high is a good thingirl at moment so I'm hoping stays high puma!

Green dI'd you test again today! I'm feeling moody and in the need of good news. Lol. Plus I don't think life is fair sometimes. People that really want babies and would be great parents struggle to conceive. .

And them there are people that have kids and hate them. Or throw them out like trash. I just don't get it sometimes. I'm not always a great mom, but I try hard......im going to stop myself. Hormones getting in my way today.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella I think that same thing a lot. I work in child and adolescent mental health. I see a lot of kids coming from abusive backgrounds. It's awful no two ways about it.


----------



## greenarcher

Oh damn, Belle. I bet that's rough 

Bella, I did test this morning and still negative. I'm on my phone, but if you want to see the test, check my testing thread.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Puma that temp jump looks great, a test should give a faint line if that drop was implantation dip. Mine dipped the same time as urs and i got the faint line on 10dpo. Did u test yet? 

Bella, you must be feeling hormonal like me and since you are close to the weeks that you had mcs before, u must be worried. I donno how i managed, but i stopped worrying about it. I cant even find hb with doppler yet but im not worried at all. We have no control over it! u worry or not, baby will live if s/he is meant live. 

Im also glad that i didnt get pregnant the first try. Now i understand what most women go thru, i understand the challenges of being a mom and appreciate my body for being so complex and awesome. I finally understand what my mom felt when my sister died or when she had mc at 7months. I will appropriate my baby and love more than anybody. I know how hurtful is to see all the BFNs and MCs, but that what makes you a caring great mother. 

Sorry if i sounded like im giving a lecture:blush:


----------



## puma1986

I tested but I'm not seeing much of anything. Could be because they aren't high sensitivity tests? I refuse to buy a frer lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

puma1986 said:


> I tested but I'm not seeing much of anything. Could be because they aren't high sensitivity tests? I refuse to buy a frer lol

My cheap ones had faint line and frer had nothing so i wouldnt waste money on frer.


----------



## greenarcher

Agreed, no more frer. I have one left, but then never again


----------



## BelleNuit

I agree Golden. I have way more empathy for others who struggle with fertility. 

At the same time I'm feeling good and DONE with trying.


----------



## greenarcher

<3 hang in there with us!

Starting to feel more and more out. Getting usual per af cramps. Onlyic good sign is no spotting yet. Urg!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I am hoping no spotting shows!


----------



## Bella12

puma1986 said:


> BabyC, Bella and/or Golden: did any of you experience extreme thirst around 8dpo? Like feeling absolutely parched with a dry throat??? I feel so horribly exhausted and can't seem to drink enough water.


Sorry. I just saw this. 
I didn't get the typical early pregnancy syptoms. I just kept getting stomach bugs, or food poisoning or something that causedme to projectile vomit every other days from 5 dpo to 5 weeks pregnant. I hopeyou get you bfp without puking your guts up. Lol. 

I've heard other complain of thirst though. I'm hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## Bella12

Green isn't your AF a bunch of days overdue? I think that's a really good sign. Are you usually regular? 

No spotting is a good sign. I had a lot of cramping in the beginning. They felt like typical period cramps.

Golden. Thank you. I'm trying not to stress. The doctors told me my low bmi may be causing my mc. So I can't help but feel like it is my fault when I mc. I've gained a lot already. Almost into the triple digits. So hopefully that is a good thing. I get nervous about gaining too much as well.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Low bmi? What's ur bmi? Triple digits in pounds? Don't tell me u were like 90pounds before


----------



## greenarcher

Well, I'm anywhere from one day late to 2 days early. My LP since getting off BC is 10-13 days. Today is 11. I always spot before my period, so if no spotting tomorrow, I will be excited! 

It's good to know the usual cramps happen. I felt so sure AF was on her way. It's such a distinctive feeling, you know?


----------



## greenarcher

Dang Bella, you're tiny! How tall are you?


----------



## Bella12

I'm 5"2 (yes. I'm also short :( ). Bmi was 16.8 before I got pregnant. Weight seems to sticking super easy these days and yes. Triple digits in pounds. I continually remind myself that I gained about 10 pounds last time in first trimester and then it slowed down alot. I'm pretty sure I weight 127 pounds at 41 weeks pregnant with my son. The nurses would tease me at my weigh ins during prenatal care.

I'd rather put on the weight vs mc and go back to square one again.


----------



## greenarcher

Very petite! I bet you were adorable at 41 weeks. Tiny women with big bellies make me smile.


----------



## puma1986

Hehe! It makes me smile, but I'm always so concerned for them, too!!!! I have a friend who is 5'2 as well and just recently had a child and I can't imagine an 8 pound baby residing in her at all! Super kudos to the smaller women out there! My Grandma, who is 5'0, had EIGHT children! With EASE! In contrast, I'm 5'8 and felt like my back was going to snap from being so disproportionate while pregnant. I had so many pregnancy issues it was insane! A woman's height certainly does not determine her ability to have healthy babies, that's for sure!!!! <3 <3 <3 

Thanks Bella, I really would rather not deal with projectile vomit lol When I got pregnant with my son 9 years ago I remember the smell of cheese making me yack everywhere. It was so unfortunate at the time because cheese is my absolute favorite. LOL! 

Green: I am hoping with everything in me that your spotting stays very very far away and am proud to say that we are united against FRER! :) <3


----------



## greenarcher

Lol thank you! 

Have any of yall heard of hives in early pregnancy? I am getting sharp itchy twinges ALL over my body (not boobs yet).

This is me right now: 

https://i.imgur.com/PKIy7.gif


----------



## Bella12

I didn't get hives in early pregnancy but it appears that hives is a pregnancy issue for some. 

https://americanpregnancy.org/womens-health/hives-during-pregnancy/

I also had an 8 pound 8 ounce baby.


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg Bella! u are tiny and yes its so cute to imagine ur tiny little body carrying a baby. 

I wish i could donate some weight from my stock hehe

You can always workout and gain muscle, gaining muscle is hard at first but definitely heavier than fat and healthier.


----------



## Bella12

That has been a goal of mine. I was doing well with exercising until I got my BFP. Now my workout is vomiting. Lol

I'm still walking though. Just not keeping up with other routines. 

I'm also against FRER. The cheep amazon ones worked great for me.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I stopped working out once i got bfp too because i was weight training. Doctor said its okey but when i did leg workout and some deadlifts, i felt super sick that night. Better to be safe until the baby is big enuf to hold on. I will start prenatal workouts around 20weeks. 

Lucky i didnt get the sickness, that will make u lose weight for sure. My only problem is that i cant consume enuf protein. I hate the smell of chicken, eggs, ground beef....... just trying to get protein out of grains for now.


----------



## BelleNuit

Picked up some softcups to try this cycle! I'm ready to try just about anything lol. Will also give the OPKs another go.

Have any of you ladies tried softcups? I'm going to practice putting one in tonight so that I'm a pro when it's time!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I used softcups for 5 cycles and last cycle i didnt have any but we conceived hehere. Its definitly hard to put in and not worry about sperm coming out. 

After couple try, you will get used to it. Have u tried fertility lube? Your cm can be the problem, definitely try. 

I first used preseed but DH hated the slip and every time it made him go soft on me. Then i got Zestica (only available in Canada), really nice and DH doesnt mind it. Thats the one we used the time we conceived and still use it when needed.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, we have used LOTS of preseed in past cycles, and I have really good ewcm too! So that's not our problem. 

I think our swimmers are unmotivated lol. I'm blaming it on weed. I know we disagree there, but that's okay :)

I think it will be nice not to have to worry about stuff coming back out afterwards!


----------



## puma1986

Huge temp drop this morning. I'm definitely out this cycle. AF will be here tomorrow most likely. 

Onto cycle 6 :(


----------



## greenarcher

You dork, you're still way above cover!! Not out!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma the TWW completely blows!! So many times I've woken up with a temp drop thinking the exact same thing! :hugs: we are here for you, and we'll keep hoping for you!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> You dork, you're still way above cover!! Not out!

Lmao. I don't know why this made me laugh so hard. Thanks Green.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma the TWW completely blows!! So many times I've woken up with a temp drop thinking the exact same thing! :hugs: we are here for you, and we'll keep hoping for you!

Thanks ma'dear! My cycle did the exact same thing last cycle. Hard to have hope, but I'll try!


----------



## greenarcher

Anytime puma! 

I've only got one test left (WHERE DID ALL MY CHEAPIES GO!?), so I'm holding off until Saturday, which is when AF is due. If she comes, I'll likely start spotting tomorrow. 

BUT! OMG you guys I'm such a nerd. I have a cheap little science kit with a crappy microscope. I totally took a sample after BD and checked it out! DH refuses a SA, so I was like, fine, I'll do it. There are swimmers! And they're alive! I have no idea about count or anything because it wasn't really a proper sample  but DH was convinced he was shooting blanks. He was really pleased to see them!


----------



## jankoluvsky

Good luck sister:thumbup:https://comickita.xyz/jan/2/o.png


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks Janko! It's nice to see a dad on the forums :)


----------



## puma1986

Hahaha hahaha omg! I love you my totally nerdy awesome friend. How cool! That sounds like something I would do. Now I need to go buy a microscope! Lol!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahha green! i have a microscope too and never thought about checking DH's sperms. So funny!

Puma u are still above cover line so u are safe!

jankoluvsky:hi: A dad here? thats so weird! i hope you stay with us so we can hear the other side of the story. "How DH feels about TTC" Okey now tell us! How many kids you have, why are u on this forum? are u guys ttcing? tell us everything:blush:


----------



## puma1986

But last cycle I started when I was Still above the cover line. I feel so emotional! Literally have been in tears all afternoon!!!


----------



## BabyC4Me

Baby C !!!! Made its debut today. Weighing in at an amazing 6w6d and doc said to keep my due date of March 15th ! 

It's so comfy in there ! I was so shocked !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## greenarcher

Ahhhh! Congrats that's so exciting!! 

I also love the d20 on your tracker


----------



## greenarcher

puma1986 said:


> But last cycle I started when I was Still above the cover line. I feel so emotional! Literally have been in tears all afternoon!!!

I usually am too, so I feel you. Still though, you'd be feeling fine if you didn't have that one high temp! Maybe you were wearing socks that night or something


----------



## Bella12

Puma and Green I'm really hoping this is your time. Your not out until your AF arrives. 

Green that sounds so interesting. I want to see my DH swimmers. He always brags about how wonderful his swimmers are. 

BabyC4me congrats! The first sonogram is so exciting! I'm due March 1st . Our kiddos could share a birthday I'm I'm late and you are early. 

This thread started as a knitting thread and now it is a scientific, microscope using, investigating group. Lol. 

Did somebody say a dad was on?


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Puma and Green I'm really hoping this is your time. Your not out until your AF arrives.
> 
> Green that sounds so interesting. I want to see my DH swimmers. He always brags about how wonderful his swimmers are.
> 
> BabyC4me congrats! The first sonogram is so exciting! I'm due March 1st . Our kiddos could share a birthday I'm I'm late and you are early.
> 
> This thread started as a knitting thread and now it is a scientific, microscope using, investigating group. Lol.
> 
> Did somebody say a dad was on?

I'm a little bit weary about that "DAD". I went looking for other posts. Seems odd that their account was literally just created. Be careful ladies.

LOL! Knitting! That's hilarious. We were totally talking about crocheting! I forgot about that!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> But last cycle I started when I was Still above the cover line. I feel so emotional! Literally have been in tears all afternoon!!!
> 
> I usually am too, so I feel you. Still though, you'd be feeling fine if you didn't have that one high temp! Maybe you were wearing socks that night or somethingClick to expand...

LOL! Perhaps. We will know for certain soon! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I definitely don't think you're out yet!! 

Tried out the softcups for the first time tonight. LOVE IT! it's so tidy! You can get up right away afterwards! We should have done this sooner lol They're really easy to put in! DH watched though and the look on his face was priceless haha


----------



## BelleNuit

My temps are still SUPER flat! I thought my thermometer may have been suspect so I tested it after drinking both hot and cold water and it works just fine. My BBT is just more stable than it ever has been before lol. I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Puma I definitely don't think you're out yet!!
> 
> Tried out the softcups for the first time tonight. LOVE IT! it's so tidy! You can get up right away afterwards! We should have done this sooner lol They're really easy to put in! DH watched though and the look on his face was priceless haha

I can imagine my DH's face hahahaha! 

What size did you get?


----------



## BelleNuit

I think there is just one size green! They look a little intimidating to put in, but they're not bad at all. It kind of reminded me of the nuvaring which I used to be on years ago.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bella12 I found the hb yesterday after watching lots of YouTube videos. You gotta put lots of gel and angle it towards the pelvic bone. Baby was on the same side as swishing sound but little lower so focus on that area.


----------



## puma1986

I'm eating Mexican food for lunch!!!!!!!! And it's amazing!

That's all. 

Also. WOOOHOOOOOO about the HB!!!! Exciting!


----------



## greenarcher

So cooool! Not sure if I'd get a doppler or not... 

Puma - mexican is delicious. Here in Texas we get the best stuff! Alsoooooo, I SEE YOUR TEMP IS BACK UP! :D when did you last test? When do you plan to test?


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> So cooool! Not sure if I'd get a doppler or not...
> 
> Puma - mexican is delicious. Here in Texas we get the best stuff! Alsoooooo, I SEE YOUR TEMP IS BACK UP! :D when did you last test? When do you plan to test?

Heck yeah!!!!!

It should actually be higher too. I took it almost an hour earlier than normal. I tested this morning on a clinical guard test with nothing that I could see!


----------



## BelleNuit

Very cool Golden! That must give you some reassurance :) I don't think I'll get a doppler. I'd just worry about it all the time and want to use it regularly. I'm not sure what kind of effect they could have if used that often!

Puma!!!! Omg so excited to see your temp back up again!!

I also love Mexican food, but I seriously adore Ethiopian food! Anything spicy is good for me haha

Going to go see my cousins newborn baby today. he's about 3 weeks old and I put it off a little bit because it would have been too hard during my tww and early AF. But my emotions and hormones have levelled out again, and I'm back to the "active" stage in my cycle, so I figure now is as good a time as any! When we had first started trying I had hoped I'd get pregnant quickly so that my cousin and I could be pregnant at the same time. Oh well!


----------



## greenarcher

Good planning, Belle, and that problably gave your cousin some time to recoup. Infants are so cuuuute

Puma, I can't remember if its clinical guard or one step, but someone posted a photo of a VERY positive FRER next to one of those brands of cheapie, and the cheapie was a squinter at best. 

So hang in there!

I keep running to the bathroom to see if I've started spotting yet. If I start spotting, I'm not going to test tonight. I've got wondfos coming in the mail tonight ~5pm! I don't know why I'm getting excited as I've seen nothing so far


----------



## GoldenRatio

I thought i would use the doppler often too but not really, it takes so long to find the hb that im too lazy to do it hehe. I feel like every 2 weeks, i start getting paranoid and wanna check the baby and using twice a month is not bad. Definitly makes u relax. Im happy that i bought it.


----------



## BelleNuit

If it helps you relax Golden then it sounds like it was a good purchase for you!!

Green I'm SO EXCITED that you haven't started spotting yet!!! That's a really good sign!! I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Oh man! If you guys both get your bfps this cycle I'll be the last one to go! Hopefully I'll get my bfp shortly after :D then we can all be bump buddies! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you!! Still no hint of a positive either, but I checked my cp, and it's high and super soft! 

Dammit, ups man, get here! I might go to Walgreens...

It would be so awesome to have yall as bump buddies!


----------



## BelleNuit

OOOH Green! high and soft is another good sign!! Eeeps! you have me on pins and needles over here!


----------



## Bella12

So did they arrive? Did you test? Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> If it helps you relax Golden then it sounds like it was a good purchase for you!!
> 
> Green I'm SO EXCITED that you haven't started spotting yet!!! That's a really good sign!! I have my fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> Oh man! If you guys both get your bfps this cycle I'll be the last one to go! Hopefully I'll get my bfp shortly after :D then we can all be bump buddies! Fingers are crossed!

My dear, I'm really thinking that's probably not going to happen for me. I literally have no symptoms and don't feel the slighest bit pregnant. Just sore boobs but that's very normal for me at this point.


----------



## Bella12

I wouldn't count yourself out either. There are plenty of people that don't have any early pregnancy symptoms. With my son I would have swarm I was about to to get my period.


----------



## puma1986

So you guys think tomorrow will be pretty indicative? AF is due tomorrow. If my temp rises do you think there's a chance?


----------



## Bella12

I have never tempted myself. So that stuff is a foreign language to me but I'm hoping your AF doesn't show her ugly face. If you are typically regular, I'd take that as a good sign.


----------



## puma1986

Green, a high soft CP is usually a GREAT sign!!!! And since we tend to cycle sync maybe we will both know for sure in the next day or two! :)


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> I have never tempted myself. So that stuff is a foreign language to me but I'm hoping your AF doesn't show her ugly face. If you are typically regular, I'd take that as a good sign.

Thanks love! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I would consider it a good sign if your temp is still high tomorrow!! Ah! I can't wait and see! I've also read that no symptoms cam be a good thing, because symptoms usually mean PMS which means AF lol


----------



## greenarcher

Puma, I think steady temps would be a good sign! I sure hope we find out soon! 

Clinical guard cheapie was negative tonight. I'm so over testing. Still no spotting, but my cp has firmed up and maybe opened.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma your temp isn't any lower than before! I'll count that as a good sign!

Green no spotting is still a good sign! Little worrisome about the cp opening up!

My chart is finally doing something interesting lol. I had wondered if my temp would drop in the days leading up to O


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma your temp isn't any lower than before! I'll count that as a good sign!
> 
> Green no spotting is still a good sign! Little worrisome about the cp opening up!
> 
> My chart is finally doing something interesting lol. I had wondered if my temp would drop in the days leading up to O

Your chart is insanely steady! I'm glad to see it making a move in a downwards direction finally, lol! How weird! :) 

My temps are confusing the hell out of me. UP! Down! UP! Down. AF is due today but no symptoms of cramps. BB's still sore, but this is super normal. Clinical Guard test was clearly negative. Again, refusing to buy a FRER. I guess I don't have any choice but to wait it out. If AF hasn't arrived in 3-4 days then I suppose I'll be a little bit more suspicious. I've been analyzing my chart to try to figure out if I ovulated later than FF thinks I did, and if so, does that mean I would have implanted way later? Who knows. This part is always the worst because I either want AF to arrive so I can have a fresh start, or I want to get a BFP! Hurry up body and make up your mind!!!! :coffee:


----------



## BelleNuit

I've never had a chart with temps quite this steady before! I think it must be the maca! I hope it means I'm making a super egg haha. 

I started trying OPKs again this month, I figured may as well! My OPKs often turned positive either on CD 10 or 11. I'm on CD 10 today and it was negative! I'm hoping that means my O will come a little later! I feel like that would give me more time to build a super egg and a super lining haha. BUT in the back of my mind, I'm also thinking of worst case scenario. If we don't get a bfp this cycle, BUT I do manage to O even a few days later, that means we may still get a shot to try next cycle. 

Puma, it's possible you may have O'd as late as CD 21 (and luckily you would still be covered by BD if you did!), but I think the O date that FF picked makes sense too! Either way I think its a great sign that you have no AF symptoms though!!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I think I might go back to OPK's again next month as well. I wasn't too stressed out not using them this month, but it does help in knowing. I'm going to look more into Maca - I'd be really intrigued to find out if that really is why your temps have been so steady! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm taking a bunch of supplements, but maca is the only one I'm taking that is supposed to affect hormone levels. Apparently it is supposed to naturally balance hormones. Last month my dose was 1000mg and my temps were fairly stable, this month i'm at 1500mg and my temps are even more stable so I think there is something to it!


----------



## BelleNuit

and i know what you mean with the opks. It didn't really bother me not taking them for a few months, but im actually feeling less stressed this month knowing that more of the guesswork is taken out.


----------



## puma1986

Mymateo said:


> :flower:hi can i join no cycle yet after stopping the pill but i am hoping to start soon

Hey Mymateo! Of course. We would love to have you! We are a very tight-knit group and are always happy to welcome others in! 

Could you tell us a bit about you?! :flower:


----------



## greenarcher

Af got me today :( womp womp


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Af got me today :( womp womp

Nooooooooooooooooo:cry: I'm sorry, love!!! 

We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Green! I'm so sorry!!! Double what puma said, so here for you!!!! :hugs:


As an aside, I'll be away for the weekend with no service! So won't be able to check back till Monday. Puma I'm keeping my fingers crossed that when I get back you'll have your bfp!!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh Green! I'm so sorry!!! Double what puma said, so here for you!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> As an aside, I'll be away for the weekend with no service! So won't be able to check back till Monday. Puma I'm keeping my fingers crossed that when I get back you'll have your bfp!!

Gasp! Unacceptable. How dare you leave me!!!

I contest! Revolt! Veto!!!

Okay, dear! I hope you have a good weekend :) and thanks for the finger crossing! Still definitely don't feel pregnant but no signs of AF yet. And another stark white negative clinical guard test. That's cool. I'll just hang out here....

In limbo. Purgatory. The place where pregnancy tests and tampons dance amongst my dreams. The horrid, awful, exciting kind of place!

I'll be here when you return!


----------



## greenarcher

Okay that made me laugh. Boooo pergatory


----------



## puma1986

Mymateo said:


> thanks :flower:
> i have just stopped the pill so no af yet
> not doing opks or temping yet just going with the flow x

Lol i meant about YOU! :) Age, relationship, other kids? How long you've been trying :)


----------



## Bella12

Green I'm am so sorry to hear. I'm definitely also hear for you.:hugs: 

Puma I'm praying for you. I hope this is it. We need another BFP.


----------



## puma1986

Well I'm out! Started spotting. Le'sigh. 

Definitely onto cycle 6 now. Im fairly positive my body has decided it is simply too old to have any more babies! Or maybe it's waiting until November so it can counter my depression I'll go through turning 30!!! Lol


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Green I'm am so sorry to hear. I'm definitely also hear for you.:hugs:
> 
> Puma I'm praying for you. I hope this is it. We need another BFP.

Thanks love. This cycle was a bust.
:(


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma!! I am SO sorry to hear about the spotting! Ugh! friggen AF!

No way in hell has your body decided that you're too old to have babies! Your body is just waiting for the perfect egg and the perfect sperm!


----------



## Bella12

I'm so sorry to hear. You ate definitely not to old. I believe 35 is when egg quality jumps down and that's just an average. So you could have 10 plus years and 8 kids in your future. 

I agree with Belle. Your body is waiting for the perfect situation to make you the bestest baby in the world. Don't give up!:hugs:


----------



## Bella12

In other news, I hope nobody is traveling to FL. Zika makes me so nervous. I went to FL at the beginning of the summer when I was 4 weeks pregnant and got bit by mosquitoes while wearing long sleeves and bug spray. I hope I didn't get bit by any zika mosquitoes.


----------



## puma1986

Oh no!!!! I hope not Bella! I haven't been to FL in over a year, and I definitely was not pregnant. Are there tests that can be done beforehand? I'm sure you and baby are probably fine!


----------



## greenarcher

Oh no! Sorry to hear Puma! And none of this I'm too old talk! I'm turning 30 in one month, and I CANNOT HEAR IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## BelleNuit

No one here is too old to have a baby!! lol. 30 is a perfectly reasonable age :)

Bella, I would also be worrying about zika! BUT what's done is done and worrying about it at this point will just cause needless stress. I'm so sorry :hugs:

CD12 here and OPK was negative again! I'm flat out shocked! LOL. It may turn positive tomorrow as was already darker today. This would put O at CD 14ish. I'm happy for a later O this cycle :) 

I'm hoping this TWW goes by fast. I have my ultrasound on Thursday this week, and next Wednesday will be my CD 21 blood tests. I'll go in the following week to get my results. I'm hoping all is well!


----------



## Bella12

Thanks ladies. I'm going to try not to worry too much because:
A. I didn't travel to southern FL or Miami
B. I only recall a few bites. I don't remember being eaten alive
C. While there I did everything I could to prevent myself from being bitten. Long sleeves, bug spray, stayed in at dusk etc. 

Thursday I see my midwife. I'll chat with her about my concerns and hope that I didn't put my baby at risk. I wish I knew I was pregnant. I really just figured I was broken and would not be able to conceive. I went to FL for a funeral and to see family. 

Wishing everybody a relaxing week! Night.


----------



## BelleNuit

Bella it sounds like you did everything possible to minimize the risk! I'd say the chances that you were exposed are incredibly low!

CD13 here, thinking my OPK will probably turn positive today :)


----------



## puma1986

Awesome Belle!!!!!!! I love that not all of our cycles are synced because it gives people like me and Green who just started a new cycle - something to get excited about and look forward to! 

I hope you have BD potential today and tomorrow!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma! I definitely think it's nice that we cycle at different times! Always something interesting happening that way :) 

OPK was positive today!! So we got the BDing on! LOL


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'd say I officially O'd!


----------



## BelleNuit

Holy man, i just realized my ultrasound appointment is for tomorrow morning! I'm so friggen nervous! I've never had an ultrasound before. I have to drink an entire litre of water an hour before my appointment so that the bladder is full. How mean is that!!! I'll probably barely be able to drive myself to my appointment because I'll be busting at the seams! 

I hope that everything is okay in there! I know they likely won't tell me anything during the appointment itself. And then next Wednesday will be my CD 21 bloods. These appointments might help this TWW go by faster


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tech wont tell u anything during the ultrasound so no need to be nervous lol i would be nervous when its time to see the doctor.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden I'm 2 weeks away from being able to see the doc about all the testing. 

I hope it's all okay in there!!


----------



## Bella12

Good luck tomorrow! I hate that fI'll bladder feeling. Don't pee on the table. Lol. 

Two weeks. I can't wait for you to get answers. So exciting.


----------



## puma1986

Good luck my dear Belle!!!! I'm anxious to hear how it goes and what the results are! I hate holding it, so I don't envy you there! Ultrasounds are super easy. You'll do fine! You most DEFINITELY O'd Hooray! Now for the forever-long two week wait! :)


----------



## greenarcher

Very exciting!! But oh no! You don't get ANY answers the day of the ultrasound?? That would drive me crazy! 

Seconding Puma, I'm so glad I have other people's cycles to stalk because waiting to O drives me crazy. 

I'm trying primrose oil this month and seeing my gyno Friday to ask about a few of my concerns: too light period, thin endometrium, no EWCM, hormones out of wack. I'll probably be asked to set another appointment, and that's okay :) It's still nice to talk to a doctor.


----------



## BelleNuit

Geez, they did a transvaginal ultrasound this AM. I had no idea that was the plan! But I have to go back tomorrow to get abdominal done. I didn't know the doc had requested that too

Green I think it's a good idea to get checked out! Those are some very fair concerns!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh they do belly one first then transvaginal after you empty ur bladder, no? How come they didn't do abdominal today?

They hav to do transvaginal because pcos cysts can only be seen that way since they can be tiny tiny


----------



## BelleNuit

They did pelvic belly and transvaginal. 

There was an error in how my requisition was submitted and apparently the doc also wants abdominal, which I assume would be looking at digestive track since they already did transabdominal-pelvic. Not sure why they'd want that. So that one hadn't been scheduledwith my appt so I have to go back


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh doctor wants abdominal, I thought u called the pelvic one abdominal. That's weird, abdominal will show u stomach and it's pretty useless for fertility


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I looked into it and abdominal shows like kidneys, pancreas, liver. So organs essentially. Pretty weird to request that. But maybe just being extra thorough. Only crappy thing is I can't eat OR drink for 6 hours before the appointment, and the appointment is at 12:30


----------



## puma1986

I'm just thrilled we should hopefully know something soon! 

Guys, I've had really bad day. My boss basically threw me under the bus today. He has never done anything like it before. But the worst part is I am really great at what I do. He wants to take all the credit. To go into the details would take all night. In stuck with him for at least the next 3 years. Its one of the those times where everything is falling apart and sucks :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh puma, that sucks big time!!! Bosses like that are horrible to work with... and I don't like the sounds of it that you are stuck with them for another 3 years!

I had a boss that had severe mood swings and I worked with her very closely... I never knew what to expect. It caused me so much stress and anxiety I ended up switching the hours of my job so that I didn't have to work with her directly so often.


----------



## puma1986

Thanks Belle. Also, your chart is still really pretty this month! I have good feelings about this time around!


----------



## greenarcher

What kind of work do you do? That sucks. Did you have a good relationship with you boss beforehand? There may be a good reason he did that that you don't know of. You should talk with him if you have a good rapport. Why are you stuck for 3 years?


----------



## greenarcher

Went to gyno and she told me not to worry about my super light periods, the fact that I'm having them and getting OPKs is a good sign. She also told me not to take EPO. I didn't tell her that I was only taking it before ovulation, so maybe that's why. 

And I got a referral for a SA for OH! Now I gotta talk him into going...


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma! This is the prettiest chart I've ever had! I hope it amounts to something :)

I'm going camping this weekend and I'm seriously considering shutting off my phone and forgetting about temping! I'm not sure what cell service will be like as we'll be in the mountains again so you ladies may not hear from me for a couple days :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Holy man, the fertility clinic called me back and we have an appt. August 17.... (Which would be my CD2 if I'm not pregnant). I wasn't really expecting to get in this quickly

I'm freaking out.


----------



## puma1986

Belle, that's such exciting news!!! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I wonder why she said no EPO? I didn't end up taking it this cycle because my stomach was all out of wack for a couple weeks.

I'm also glad to hear she said not to worry about the light AF. It's probably just a matter of time for you!

Puma it sounds like you have a good job, but lots of stress!

Just got back from our camping trip, it was wonderful! Went to a quiet mountain campground near a river and waterfall. Didn't have my phone turned on once and didn't worry about temping either! Didn't ever know the time!


----------



## puma1986

Belle, sounds like an amazing time!!! I love camping, too! I've become so detached from my phone over the last several years and have learned to rejoice in the lack of input. 

My coworkers, friends, and family may not agree though! LOL 

Green: I'm really happy to hear that your doctor isn't worried about the light AF


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma it was just what I needed! This is the most relaxed I've ever felt in the TWW.

I'm seriously considering not temping the remainder of my LP. My moods are so connected to my temp being up or down that it's just not healthy. I think I'll still temp after AF ends, but then quit after ovulation is confirmed. There's no real benefit otherwise. I've had loads of promising LP temps, that ultimately meant nothing in the end. 

Otherwise this TWW is going by quick. Already 6 dpo, have my CD 21 blood draw on Wednesday and next Wednesday is our appointment at the fertility clinic (hoping we'll be pregnant though!)


----------



## puma1986

Wooohooooo!!! I'm hoping you will too! I've got my fingers crossed so tightly for you! 

Today is CD 8 and I was having some really sharp but brief cramps! It felt like ovulation cramps but I haven't been using OPKS because I'm still 5 days out from my earliest O date! Weird. I think I'm going to grab some OPKs in a bit just in case.


----------



## BelleNuit

So we've been invited to dinner by friends of ours for next Friday. We used to be pretty close friends and have been trying to reconnect, but I am finding it very hard. She is very pregnant (due in September but HUGE already). She got pregnant the first month trying, and we started trying a few months before them. There is no way we can decline the invitation to dinner, but I already know the entire evening is going to focus on her pregnancy and the coming baby. She very much has a one track mind.

I am usually okay to deal with these sorts of things with pretty limited heart ache. The exception being at the very end of the cycle or at the beginning of a new cycle. Next week will be a big week for us, either we'll be pregnant or we will be going for our first appointment at a fertility clinic. It is going to hurt a lot to see her on Friday if it is bad news for us, but there isn't any way that I can decline :( 

I'm so jealous I actually hate her a little bit right now. Which I feel pretty ashamed of myself to admit :( She was the one who advised me to use OPKs because they helped her get pregnant the first month trying. UGH

I'm glad you have you ladies to vent to.


----------



## BelleNuit

puma it feels like this cycle is flying by for you! CD 8 already!!! Almost time to get busy :)


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> So we've been invited to dinner by friends of ours for next Friday. We used to be pretty close friends and have been trying to reconnect, but I am finding it very hard. She is very pregnant (due in September but HUGE already). She got pregnant the first month trying, and we started trying a few months before them. There is no way we can decline the invitation to dinner, but I already know the entire evening is going to focus on her pregnancy and the coming baby. She very much has a one track mind.
> 
> I am usually okay to deal with these sorts of things with pretty limited heart ache. The exception being at the very end of the cycle or at the beginning of a new cycle. Next week will be a big week for us, either we'll be pregnant or we will be going for our first appointment at a fertility clinic. It is going to hurt a lot to see her on Friday if it is bad news for us, but there isn't any way that I can decline :(
> 
> I'm so jealous I actually hate her a little bit right now. Which I feel pretty ashamed of myself to admit :( She was the one who advised me to use OPKs because they helped her get pregnant the first month trying. UGH
> 
> I'm glad you have you ladies to vent to.

Honestly, I totally get it. I have a hard time connecting with people in the first place, so imagining the thought of reconnecting is anxiety provoking for me lol (Thanks social anxiety!)

Is it possible to postpone the dinner date? Perhaps until a time that won't be as emotionally challenging for you? On the other hand, if you are pregnant this cycle, then it could prove to be a really exciting and fun dinner date! I'm sorry love. I hope she isn't so dense to not even consider how all the baby talk will adversely effect you and DH.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma, you've made me feel a little less crazy lol. Unfortunately we can't postpone because she wants to meet up before she has the baby because after they are planning to go into hibernation mode or something. Last baby she had we didn't see her again for almost a year.


----------



## BelleNuit

1 week till AF shows. Can't believe I am almost through yet another cycle. Does anyone else feel like TTC makes time go by faster?


----------



## puma1986

It totally does!!! My entire perspective of "time" has become increments of waiting periods. LOL No pun intended! :)


----------



## greenarcher

I can't imagine how dinner is going to go. I hope you can at least discuss other things than her pregnancy. I hope MORE that you'll be pregnant. 

I disagree with both of you, it makes time drag for me! Puma did you end up going to get opks?

EPO is working, somewhat. Although I can't be for sure since half the time there's leftover baby juice! I've decided not to do opks, to just completely ignore my cycle. This is my fertile week, so I'll get it on as much as possible.

What do you guys know about baths affecting male fertility? My husband and I enjoy hot baths together every week or so


----------



## puma1986

If the water is too hot it can kill his sperm. Be careful! I've actually read about guys "boiling" that area as a method of pregnancy prevention  

I got my OPKs and it was negative yesterday. So who knows why my uterus was cramping, prickly, and pinchy!


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard that but I have no idea what too hot is! Also, does it kill everything, or just the sperm being produced at that time? Am I going to have to wait 3 months for him to recover? I can't find answers anywhere! 

Puma, I always have twinges here and there, I've just started ignoring them :p


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I really hope the whole dinner doesn't focus on her pregnancy, but time will tell. Maybe I'm being overly pessimistic and it'll all be okay. Even if we are pregnant we wouldn't be telling them as it would be way too early. 

As for hot baths, all I know is that I'm pretty sure we scorched DH's swimmers back in February and March. I was super stressed with work and we were talking hot baths (scorching hot baths) several nights a week. We never got a BFP, never even a chemical. He was also smoking weed, so it may have been a combination of factors affecting things. We quit the hot baths in May, and he quit weed at the end of June. This is the first full month we've had trying where we haven't had any bad habits affecting things, so I'm not sure if we'll get lucky this month, or if it'll take a full 3 months of "clean living and no hot baths" before we see results. 

But, if there is anything to take away from all that it would seem that for us at least, hot baths and weed have decreased our fertility.


----------



## BelleNuit

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...t-tubs-really-will-damage-your-fertility.aspx

According to this site it can take 3-6 months to see improvements in swimmer production after exposure to hot baths for 30 minutes once a week.


----------



## puma1986

I'm telling you ladies!!!!! It takes 3 months :)


----------



## puma1986

DH and I are about a month out from seeing an improvement.the quantity has definitely increased this month so I am taking that as a positive sign!


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo puma!! That's definitely a good sign!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Excellent sign! Gotten a positive opk yet?

I got invited to my first baby shower today. I finally understand what other girls feel. I'm super happy for them, but the tiny bit of jealousy is there. They only just graduated school. I have no idea how long they actually tried for, but I'm still salty, which I never would have expected


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Excellent sign! Gotten a positive opk yet?
> 
> I got invited to my first baby shower today. I finally understand what other girls feel. I'm super happy for them, but the tiny bit of jealousy is there. They only just graduated school. I have no idea how long they actually tried for, but I'm still salty, which I never would have expected

LOL! Green, I actually wouldn't have expected that from you either considering how level-headed you tend to be. I don't think anyone can blame you (or anyone else for that matter!) for feeling salty. I mean, C'mon. I think we all expected to get our BFP our first month and defy the odds. 

I had INSANE EWCM this morning and an almost positive OPK. If it's positive tomorrow I'll be completely dumbfounded. The absolute earliest I have ever had a positive OPK is CD13 and tomorrow will be CD11! My temps are also unusually high for this point in my cycle. We shall se what happens! :wacko:


----------



## greenarcher

Dude nice! Hurray for early O! Less waiting :p your bd coverage looks great either way!

I'm still short on ewcm. Epo not helping with quality, just quantity. Womp womp.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green.... I've definitely turned green on more than one occasion following a pregnancy announcement lol. Your not alone! Happens to the best of us.

Puma so stoked for your ewcm! Haha


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm feeling angry and irritable this morning. Probably PMS which means AF will be on its way. That thought makes me so depressed. I know its too early to count myself out (only 9 dpo), but my mood always starts to tank around this time in my cycle. 

I'm going to focus on my plan to call the doctor tomorrow to see if all of my test results are in. That might distract me from my feelings. I might cancel/reschedule that dinner date next week if I'm feeling truly miserable. I don't need to subject myself to that on top of everything else. I actually have no desire to see her at all.


----------



## greenarcher

Irritability is a sign for everything, not just af! Too early to be out!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green :) that makes me feel better about things. O must be coming up soon for you??


----------



## greenarcher

Should be! Still no ewcm in sight. Husband has to prepare a presentation for an interview, so he's been stressing and harder to get in the bed :/


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh boy interviews are stressful enough, never mind when a presentation is involved! I hope it goes well for him! When is it?


----------



## greenarcher

Monday! 

Are you not planning on testing early? Waiting until Sunday? 

Puma, positive opk yet? Ride the cowboy?


----------



## puma1986

Belle: Yeah, I would definitely not waste my time if you truly have no desire to see her. Sounds like way too much stress. You're the painter of your own life. No need to paint yourself into a situation which would cause you to feel depressed or stressed out. Just say "I'm sorry, I wanted to come but I have some really important things I need to take care of and won't be able to make it. I hope the dinner party goes well!" I bet that a huge weight will be lifted off of you. As for your emotions - you have a lot going on!!! You definitely cannot attribute AF's arrival by how you're feeling emotionally at 9DPO! If you did implant this cycle already, your hormones will be totally out of wack and messing with you anyways! Remember, we are here for you if she does show, but I am crossing my fingers for you super tight this month!!!! 

Green: Good luck to your DH! Interviews are always exciting. You can't blame him for being focused! I would try to help him get ready for it (if there's anyone you can contribute!) so he has more time in the evenings for BD time! :) :happydance: My OPK this morning still wasn't quite positive yet. I'll take another one this evening. Still lots of EWCM and my libido is rising rapidly, so that's great news! :thumbup: 

It's been so long since I've seen BabyC! I saw that she posted in another forum (bumpbuddies) recently. I definitely miss her and hope her pregnancy is going well! I haven't heard from Golden too much either recently so I hope she is doing well, too! Anyone hear from TJ? Is she doing okay? I don't have facebook anymore so I can't check up on her.


----------



## BelleNuit

I honestly don't know what I would do without you ladies to keep me sane during the last week of the TWW each cycle! Thank you puma, I'm definitely going to see how I'm feeling with the dinner date next week, and I don't see any reason to torture myself over it. Thank you :hugs: I know its a little crazy to blame emotions on AF lol. I just want it so much by this point that I'm becoming crazy myself! I know I'll be able to count on you guys to help me get through it if she does show. Either way, next week we will be on to the next step, whether that's a pregnancy or starting with a fertility doc... will just have to wait and see. 

Green, I'm not planning to test at all until AF is late, which would be Wednesday (the day of our fertility appointment ironically). AF is due Tuesday. But I should start spotting on Sunday if AF is planning to show, so I guess I'll have some suspicions by Sunday either way. 

Puma, sounds like you are heading into your peak fertile days! Woo Hoo! I have a good feeling about this month for you! As always, my fingers are crossed extra tight for the both of you! 

Ya, I was wondering about BabyC and saw she had posted elsewhere (is that cheating???? LOL). I'm going to bet that no news is good news, but our little chat group is definitely much quieter these days as a result. Golden seems to pop in every now and then, so I'm assuming shes around. TJ is still posting on facebook, so we can presume she is doing okay :) I haven't heard from her in a long time either and I hope everything went okay with her job interview!


----------



## puma1986

So back around March I bought 100 of the clinical guard hpt tests. I remember joking about how I would donate them to whoever hadn't conceived it if I got my bfp quickly. Its no laughing matter. I'm down to 8 tests and just bought my second batch of 100 tests. Sigh. 

At least it gives me the freedom to POAS many times a day during my tww.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol! I love that puma!! I've been there too.... I keep buying more pre-seed and swear each time it's my last tube... It never is lol


----------



## BelleNuit

This will be your last batch of Internet cheapies, of that I'm sure! :hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks for the luck ladies! I've been listening to him present and offering advice. I'll be glad when it's over. 

Is the dinner scheduled for before or after af is due? 

Puma, I think we might be cycle twins again and o at the same time. My libido is nuts today, to the point of distraction. Opk yesterday not even close (yes I broke and took one). I'm due to on saturday. 

I really hope you don't have to buy more hpts, but I totally feel you with the guilt free testing!


----------



## greenarcher

Where do you buy preeseeed? My Kroger didn't have it


----------



## BelleNuit

I buy it at London Drugs. I don't know if they have those in the states or not?

The dinner date would be after AF, but only 2 days after our fertility appointment. So we may be feeling raw from that.

DH told his parents that we have been struggling. I hadn't wanted his parents to know, but I can understand that he is wanting to reach out for emotional support, so I guess I can't be too upset with him. I think his mom understands somewhat. She tried for years with her first husband and never conceived (he refused to get tested), and then she conceived easily with her second husband. So I suppose she may understand the frustration. I still didn't want her to know though lol. Oh well


----------



## puma1986

Thanks Green - I seriously wouldn't be surprised if we were synced back up! LOL I've found preseed at walmart at at Riteaid and Walgreens! I also buy it off of Amazon. 

Belle: Eep! That would be tough! It's a personal venture, and i doubt you want someone else continually asking and judging what you're eating/drinking and how you're living your daily life to determine a cause. I'm sure it provided DH quite a bit of relief though, so that's good!


----------



## puma1986

EEP! I need your eyes here ladies. Please! 

Remember how on Thursday I told you that my OPK was almost positive, but not quite? I think it might have been positive! My EWCM has disappeared and has turned watery at best (but mostly dry!) and it looks like my OPKs are becoming lighter! What do you think? Do you think Thursday was a positive opk? Not to mention I had a second temp dip today which I think is normally indicative of ovulation?
  



Attached Files:







OPKs.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## greenarcher

Yes I think that you're right! Thursday looks Damn near positive enough! Let's see what your Temps do :D


----------



## greenarcher

I went to 3 different stores yesterday looking for preseed and none had it! Ugh


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I think you can order it online too. Puma I definitely think Thursday was a positive OPK!

I actually don't think DHs parents will bother us too much about it. His dad is diabetic and is having a toe amputated next week. He's hoping he'll get to keep the foot. So they have other worries. 

I ended up telling my dad and he had like every cliche for what not to say. "Really.... Your TRYING to have kids..." Gives a look of shock and disgust (as if I'm too young... Knew he'd react that way lol). "Well maybe just stop trying and it'll happen you know your aunt...." "Well life without kids would be okay...." "Well why didn't you tell us sooner?...." LOL it was comical... He said everything wrong. But apologized immediately after each thing and said he was sorry he didn't know what to say but that he was here to support.


----------



## puma1986

Yeah, Belle. You are clearly too young to be having kids, or SEX for that matter. *GASP*

LMFAO!


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL it's darn near indecent of me!!


----------



## puma1986

Good morning ladies!

Today wraps up day seven of my vacation. I'm totally not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. I'm really not sure what's going on with my ovulation, either. My temps are comical in their pattern. Up! Down! Up! Down! I told my DH last night that since my temps haven't reflected ovulation yet that I will surely ovulate in this next day or two. When he got out of the shower last night I give him the *wink wink* but he was soooo tired. So I conned him into waking me up this morning. Bwahaha. One of us three ladies better get out BFP this cycle. It's been TOO LONG!


----------



## BelleNuit

I agree puma! I'm sitting over here in my crazy tree completely losing my mind!!! 10 cycles is too long. I wouldn't wish this on anybody. 

I hope you enjoyed your vacation! I'll bet you'll O any day now!

AFM, 12 dpo. Will see if I get any spotting today, so far so good but it's only 7 AM lol. I had another positive pregnant test dream last night. I usually have one every TWW. Wish fulfillment. They're wonderful until you realize you're dreaming. If I ever do get a + I'm going to have a hard time convincing myself that I'm not dreaming at this point lol

I've had very few symptoms this TWW, other than feeling extra emotional. I cried nearly all day yesterday, and when I wasn't crying I was either in a rage or completely numbed out. I don't know how much more I can take. It's a good thing DH is gone this weekend or we probably would have fought the whole time.


----------



## puma1986

Aweeeeeee Belle!!! You're so close to knowing! No spotting yet is totally a good sign. Let's hope this keeps up! I've had those dreams tooooo! Waking up is so disappointing. 

Speaking of crying... There's an animated movie on Netflix that is AMAZING!!!! It's rated 5 stars and my father in law told us about it. He generally doesn't like animated movies. Have you ever read the little prince? I haven't but I am going to now! 

The title doesn't do it justice. It's one of those movies that leaves you thinking. It establishes a deep connection to you, your view on the world, and your own thoughts. I highly highly highly recommend!!! And yes, you will definitely cry. The movie is a work of art, honestly. Let me know if you guys end up watching it and what you think! It'll help pass the time :)


----------



## puma1986

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fEPqgSNLfK8

Man I got emotional just watching the trailer.


----------



## BelleNuit

That looks like an amazing movie! I'm definitely going to watch it!


----------



## greenarcher

How odd puma! Are you still doing opks? 

You guys.... so I bought a cute onesie for my friends babu shower and it came in the mail. I showed my husband, not even thinking. His response was adorable. It was "oh my god" then when I shook my head and said, no not mine, "awwww :(" 

I have a better idea of where he stands and feels now. I makes me happpy.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Green, that is just the sweetest thing!! One day you will be buying onesies for your own little baby :)

Puma, that movie isn't on Canadian Netflix, so I cant watch it! Bummer!

It's 11AM and no spotting yet. Last cycle I started spotting around 3 PM, so not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no.... My MIL just showed me pictures of 3 kids bikes she just bought. A boys bike, a girls bike and a little toddlers bike. 

This is what I was afraid of. I sent the following in return.

"The trike is very cute. I know D let you know that we are trying to have a family. I just want to make sure you know that it's not going well. We are going to see a fertility doctor this week and are getting fertility testing done. I do not have any hope that this will happen quickly.... If it even happens at all. So I very kindly just want to make sure that these bikes aren't related to what D told you. I don't want you or P getting too excited because we aren't there yet. We don't even know if we will be able to have kids at this point. I don't want you to feel disappointed if this doesn't work out. I literally have no hope any longer that it will. We've had 11 cycles of disappointment already. I'm not thinking about bikes or a nursery. I'm thinking about fertility testing and treatment options. We just aren't there yet. I'm sorry."

I don't want to seem harsh, but I want to be very clear with her that this is the reality. I know she is just wanting good news because her husband is having his toe amputated this week, but I can't give that to her. Getting pics of kids bikes that may never be used hurts me intensely. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Ugh, she wrote back that I should relax. FML.


----------



## BelleNuit

MIL showed up unannounced, probably in attempt to make me feel better, and told me story after story of friends she has who struggled to conceive and who conceived after 2+ years of trying. She keeps telling me to relax. She should know better, her first husband had MFI and they tried for years and nothing happened. Relaxing wouldn't have helped her situation, why would it help mine?

Oh and she said she's going to keep buying stuff and that I shouldn't worry about it. It's like talking to a wall!

Rant over Lol. 

Otherwise is 4PM and no spotting yet. I keep checking internally, almost hourly LOl. My poor cervix has never seen so much action! I'm really hoping I don't start spotting! I'll consider that a very good sign!


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, that's so frustrating.... especially as she should know what you're going through! 

That's really promising Belle! No spotting is excellent news! 12 dpo and you haven't tested! You are more patient than i!

I think I od today? Or maybe tomorrow? Only got in 1 bd. Husband left this morning for interview won't be back until tomorrow night


----------



## BelleNuit

1 well-timed BD is all you need! I hope your husband's interview goes well! I will keep my fingers crossed for him!

Green, I just hate testing so much lol. Plus DH isn't even home until late tonight, and if I got a BFP I would feel horrible waiting for him! AF is due Tuesday. I don't even have any pregnancy tests. If I don't start spotting tomorrow I'm going to be super tempted to test. I've never NOT spotted before AF.... EVER... In the back of my mind I'm thinking it could be the maca that has helped reduce the spotting, so I'm trying not to let myself get too excited yet. Too early. 

The light cramping is definitely driving me up the wall though. Ugh.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> 1 well-timed BD is all you need! I hope your husband's interview goes well! I will keep my fingers crossed for him!
> 
> Green, I just hate testing so much lol. Plus DH isn't even home until late tonight, and if I got a BFP I would feel horrible waiting for him! AF is due Tuesday. I don't even have any pregnancy tests. If I don't start spotting tomorrow I'm going to be super tempted to test. I've never NOT spotted before AF.... EVER... In the back of my mind I'm thinking it could be the maca that has helped reduce the spotting, so I'm trying not to let myself get too excited yet. Too early.
> 
> The light cramping is definitely driving me up the wall though. Ugh.

OH MY. I would lose it on my MIL. Relax?! Relax?! You should have been like... "THIS is exactly the reason I didn't want anyone to know".

I'm excited for you! Why?! Because you're Belle and you deserve a BFP!!!! I so totally hope this is your month. If so your baby will be born late April or early may!!! Springtime. <3


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Ugh, that's so frustrating.... especially as she should know what you're going through!
> 
> That's really promising Belle! No spotting is excellent news! 12 dpo and you haven't tested! You are more patient than i!
> 
> I think I od today? Or maybe tomorrow? Only got in 1 bd. Husband left this morning for interview won't be back until tomorrow night

I think I might have Od today too, hooray!

Belle's right. It only takes one time mamasita! 
My fingers are crossed that this month will be our month!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ah! I'm so excited that you guys have O'd! Now the symptom spotting can continue lol.

It was super annoying of her Puma. I'm trying to see it as coming from a good place. That annoyance will be a lot easier if I actually am pregnant this cycle lol. I so hope this is it.


----------



## BelleNuit

What if I didn't actually O until CD 15? Maybe I'm only 10 dpo and that's why I'm not spotting yet.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> What if I didn't actually O until CD 15? Maybe I'm only 10 dpo and that's why I'm not spotting yet.

CD 15 would be reasonable based on your charts. I'm still optimistic for you this cycle, though. It's hard to say for sure!


----------



## greenarcher

Cd 15 is pretty late for you though, isn't it? 

It's easy to let comments slide off if you convince yourself it's all encouragement. But no one can do that! It's always a little bit advice, tips, andignorance. I hope you get preggers this month lady!


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 15 is a little late for me. But I O'd once on CD 15 back in December so it can happen. I'm just not sure anymore! Now worried we didn't BD enough!! Lol

Ill probably still plan to test Tuesday. Then if AF shows on Thursday I won't be left wondering if it was a chemical. 

Your right Green, those comments are ignorant. But SO MANY people are ignorant when it comes to TTC for a long time. I think she means well, she just sucks at it


----------



## greenarcher

Yes, a lot of people don't realize how hard it can be. And it sucks. Just try to let it roll off you. :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green, I'll try :hugs:


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh dammit. I regret not temping this month. I'm going to a very intimate destination wedding in 2 weeks, and I have no idea whether I'll be drinking or not! I was going to test each night on the trip, but now I don't know if I'll be 10 DPO or 12 DPO! It's my best friends wedding, so I really don't want to be the only one not drinking. I'll feel like a party pooper :/


----------



## BelleNuit

Green that's disappointing. If it makes you feel any better even temping doesn't solidly pinpoint O sometimes. I also don't know if I'm 10 dpo or 12 dpo. The more I think about it, the more I think I'm 10 dpo :(

If you are testing every day I don't think there is harm in having a couple drinks! I say enjoy.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I fiddled with my temps from 3-5 dpo as those temps are missing/potentially inaccurate on my chart (not ideal I know), and FF still puts CD 13 as my O date. I'm going to trust that for now. I will test on Tuesday, but if it's a BFN and no AF situation, then I'll wait till Thursday and will know I just O'd a couple days later

*EDIT:* On FAM settings, it will sometimes switch O to CD 16 depending on how I adjust the temps... I just don't think CD 16 is accurate (I have NEVER O'd that late in my entire life). 

I think CD 13 might be accurate for O.... but I just don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed! 

*UPDATE* Potentially 13 DPO, and I just had one of the highest temp readings that I have ever had (There is 1 temp that was higher.... when I was sick). Still no spotting... but it's morning. 

I'll probably make some frequent updates today just to keep myself from going completely insane. Will test tomorrow if no spotting today!!


----------



## greenarcher

Yay for still no spotting!! Definitely keep us posted!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Did another spotting check. Cm is ever so slightly tinged brown. Very very faint. It's enough to make me think I'm out though. I'll check again in a few hours. I think maybe I O'd a little later after all and my body is trolling me again.

And of course it shows up right after I buy a HPT. Won't test tomorrow if spotting picks up.


----------



## Brittanijo9

Hello everyone, I'm new to this TCC group. My DH and I TCC'd for 6 months and took a break after an emotional and disappointing chemical pregnancy at the beginning of the year. I'm reaching out for your stories regarding the TWW and symptoms. I am on CD63 and have always had irregular cycles but on the range of 32-45 days. This is the longest I've gone between cycles. I've tested multiple times over the past three weeks (all negative and the last was faint but I think it was evap). I had a quantitive HCG blood draw on Saturday (still waiting on results, driving me crazy!). I've had several symptoms but most could be chalked up to PMS. About a week after I should have had AF (6-21-16) I had three days of spotting when I wiped, the first two days (TMI alert) was dark drown stretchy CM and the third was dark pink/red. This followed with mild cramps but no real flow. Since then I've experienced extremely sore breasts (10 days now), fatuige (taking a nap around 6pm everyday and I never nap) and recently I have a faint Linea Nigra from my belly button to my pelvic bone. I'm so confused because based on the dates I could have conceived I'd be 5-6 weeks pregnant, but all HPT's are negative. This is so frustrating for us and we don't want to get excited but a lot of what I've been through this cycle hints to a possible pregnancy. Now I guess I wait for my blood test. Have any of you been here before?


----------



## BelleNuit

Spotting is heavier. CM is now red tinged Pretty sure this means I'm out. I don't know how to keep doing this anymore.

Welcome Brittani. I will respond more fully to your message a little later. Still at work and just posting a brief update


----------



## greenarcher

NO!!!! Belle I REALLY hope this isn't AF! Please keep us posted <3 

Brit - It sounds like you might have had either a very light period, or an anovulatory cycle. How very confusing! When do you get your blood draw results back?


----------



## puma1986

Hi Brit! Welcome! I'm really anxious to see the results of your blood test. I hope it comes back positive! I haven't personally had that, but I agree with Green. It does sound like one of the two above! 

Belle: Awe hun! NO!!! Go away jerk AF. I hope it doesn't come full-cycle, lady. Your temps were looking super promising!!!!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Ugh dammit. I regret not temping this month. I'm going to a very intimate destination wedding in 2 weeks, and I have no idea whether I'll be drinking or not! I was going to test each night on the trip, but now I don't know if I'll be 10 DPO or 12 DPO! It's my best friends wedding, so I really don't want to be the only one not drinking. I'll feel like a party pooper :/

I got pregnant and had a super healthy kid when I was smashed for days on end (I don't drink anymore) so I'm sure you'll be just fine, madear! You could always just get virgin drinks so you still feel like you're participating!

(Obviously I don't condone smoking OR drinking while pregnant but many many many women drink until they get their BFP and the baby is super healthy)


----------



## BelleNuit

I went to get my results from the walk-in clinic, so I can take them with me to my appointment on Wednesday. Unfortunately they forgot to print off one page :dohh: I had CD 2 blood work completed in June and CD 3 blood work in July. They gave me the bloodwork from June. Would have been nice to have both. 

*Results*
Ovaries are good, no signs of cysts
Hormones seem to be within the normal limits. 
Estrogen seems to be on the low side of normal (but still within normal range). 
Progesterone was at a very happy and healthy level
LH and FSH ratio are good. FSH is slightly high in FP (7.5, should be under 7) but was normal in FP. LH was normal. 

My lining right around the time of ovulation was 5mm.... I think this is a borderline range, it's a little on the thin side. Less than 5 could = problems implanting. Maybe this is the problem? Now I need to research how to improve lining.

And my spotting stopped!!!! Still having cramping though so not feeling too confident. TMI warning------My spotting was only a very very little amount of brown tinge to the cm... you only noticed it upon drying off on TP. Will be testing tomorrow, DH will watch the test with me.


----------



## BelleNuit

Brittani, I'm sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy earlier this year. I've never had a chemical and have never been pregnant, but I can imagine how frustrating it would be.... especially after trying for awhile!!

I hate to say it, but it almost sounds like your cycle is anovulatory. Are you temping to confirm a thermal shift? Anovulatory cycles can either be super short or super long. I ended up having a very short anovulatory cycle in February. It was only 17 days long and I spotted almost the whole way through. I was also temping at the time and my temps were crazy. Depending on the results of your HCG, your doc may be able to give you something to bring your AF on. If you end up having another really long cycle like that I'd ask for hormone testing! 

I'm sorry... that's probably not what you wanted to hear! I hope I'm wrong and you have a sneaky bean hidden away in there!


----------



## Brittanijo9

Hey everyone, I appreciate your kind words and positive outlooks but my blood test was negative. I need to call tomorrow and ask what the HCG levels were, I got off the phone as soon as they said negative. I should have asked but I was shocked and upset, I'm sure I'm not pg but would like to know the level just in case it could be an impending mc. Due to the negative test I've drank a few nights since we weren't activity TCC'ing due to our "break". I temped for the first 6 months but was so off and on with patterns I felt it caused more stress than what it was worth. I do know that for the last 2 weeks my temp has been in the 99.2-99.8 range which was much higher than my previous range when I was temping, I've had crazy hot flashes. 

Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all!! Thank you all for your feedback!


----------



## Brittanijo9

Ok, what is an anovulatory cycle? Haven't heard that term yet.


----------



## greenarcher

It means you didn't ovulate this cycle, so you didn't have a normal period.

You're testing today belle?! Yay so excited!!! I heard that lining needs to be at least 9mm for implantation to occur, so I really hope I've been misinformed. 

Puma, thanks for the comforting news :) it's good to hear stories of things going right


----------



## BelleNuit

Green my lining was 5mm at CD 15 and it continues to grow during LP.... But I think my linings are only getting to a borderline range, especially the cycles where I O earlier (then it's likely too thin). I've known I have poor circulation, but didn't realize this could be the outcome. My AF only lasts about 3 days which also is suggestive of a thinner lining. This could be our problem. I'll talk to the RE about it. Sometimes taking an estrogen supplement can help.

Test today was negative. I'm pretty convinced I actually O'd 2 days later than FF said. We should have kept BDing :dohh: DH very kindly watched the test with me, and I found it less devastating this time. I think because I already knew it would be negative. I suspect I'm 12 dpo and AF will show on Thursday.

*Update* Test is showing an evap line 10 minutes later (which I know means nothing, lol). I've never had an evap before, now I understand why they make people crazy. Funny thing is I thought I saw a very very faint line showing within the time limit and I thought maybe I had just over-saturated the stick so I tossed it angrily LOL. I'll test again in 2 days. Won't be holding my breath. 

But still no spotting, and temps are still up in 37C range, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## BelleNuit

Spotting is back, heavier and red spotting. I'm definitely out. Sorry guys. It hurts less this time, I think because I may know the problem. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow.

Thank you for listening to me these last few crazy days! I know I turned into a frequent poster! You guys are great to vent to!


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh! I'm so sorry belle! Please let us know how tomorrow's appointment goes. 

I think I also have a problem with thin lining. My periods are ridiculously light. I'd love to hear what they say about it


----------



## BelleNuit

From what I've read green it sounds like estrogen supplements, acupuncture and exercise can help. Things like vitamin E and vitamin C may help indirectly


----------



## puma1986

Belle: Honestly, this news isn't bad! If worst case scenario your lining is a bit thin, supplements can fix it! Thank goodness nothing serious came from it!!!!! I'm so glad that you were able to find some relief in all of this and that it isn't as hard this month. 

I still haven't ovulated. :( In fact, my temps look like yours! Normally they are very up and down and jagged. Not the past 3 days!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma your temps are looking awesome! So nice and smooth! I'll bet you have a nice strong O this time!!

Green any sign of O for you yet??

The lining thing is kind of a catch 22... It's great news if it can be treated and there are treatment options for it (including using viagra to improve circulation!). But some women are resistant to treatment and they don't always know why. For these women, their only option is surrogacy. IVF or IUI won't help since the lining can't support a pregnancy. 

I'll see what the doc says tomorrow about it. I'm hoping maybe my lining is on the borderline low side and maybe I'll respond well to treatment. Otherwise there is no way we could afford surrogacy. The cost is astronomical. But at least then I would have my answer. There would be no maybe. It would be pretty cut and dried. Would be easier to grieve that situation if worst comes to worst. Luckily kids aren't a make or break deal for my husband. 

I'm so frustrated with this cycle. My spotting keeps stopping and starting again. Currently its stopped again. But my cervix is SORE to the touch! It didn't feel like this yesterday. Its sore, swollen and open. Weird. It's never hurt to touch before. Maybe I've just irritated it from checking too often LOL, I'll give it a break for a couple days


----------



## puma1986

I am going to be optimistic! Positive thinking creates positive experiences. You will have a baby. I am so certain of it!

If you poke something enough, my dear, it is bound to become sore. Crazy! You're so silly. :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha Puma, you're totally right. TTC has officially made me nuts!


----------



## BelleNuit

My appt went really well. The doctor was very friendly and approachable, he made me feel better about things. He told me to stop temping LOL because "it makes people crazy," But said it was fine if I wanted to continue with OPKs. I'm probably going to try the SMEP from now on (EOD then 3 days when I get the + OPK) and not temp. I'll have to ask DH to hide the thermometer. He looked at my test results and said there was nothing indicating that anything was wrong with hormone levels and that I definitely didn't have an egg shortage. 

He said if I ovulated on CD 13 this month (which is possible... my chart is a bit ambiguous), then a 5mm endo lining on CD 15 would be okay because progesterone actually compresses the lining (and by quite a bit it sounds like). But he agreed to do another ultrasound to check it out because it's possible I didn't O until CD 15 for whatever reason. I will be getting an HSG done, but won't be any time soon as they have a long waitlist in our city.... they will call me back once they have an appt time figured out. After that we'll book another consult to go over results, will probably be at the end of september, or early october by the time everything is done. 

Otherwise, AF still isn't here. If I did ovulate late, it should arrive tomorrow. I'm still getting tan colored cm (where it looks like old blood is mixed in) and other than one bright blood spot yesterday, thats the only spotting I've been getting. Such a weird cycle. Usually the day before AF I have quite a bit of spotting.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey Belle, glad ur appointment went well. Since everything is normal, i would try to get HSG done as soon as possible because it could be ur tubes that are blocked or maybe endo? Also when will you get DH's results? 

You can try pineapple core after your ovulation to nourish the lining and help with implantation. Comes in pill form too


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Golden, good to hear from you!

They are booking an HSG but it's a long wait list and I don't know exactly when that will happen. DH is getting his SA in September.

I expect we will probably meet with him again end of September or beginning of October. Going to give acupuncture a try again as it can help circulation.

I dunno. I'm feeling done with trying. Don't think it's doing anything anyway. Not temping anymore.

AF showed this AM.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know, after a while i felt like trying was just pointless. I was kinda hoping that u would find something wrong with u because there is always a solution for a problem but no solution for unexplained infertility. 

Try acupuncture and nourishing ur uterus. I know low estrogen can cause thin lining, so maybe u can try Soy Iso? lots of success stories, it basically works as clomid but its natural. Also most of my pcos friends use Black Cohosh, apparently works as well as clomid. You can always take holistic approach until ur next appointment.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya that's what I'm thinking. Technically my estrogen was at a normal level. So possible it's more a circulation issue, or fewer estrogen receptors. Lining may not be a problem at all, sounds like my result was borderline/inconclusive, so being repeated.

A lady at work I'm friends with is pregnant. Just found out. Makes me sad.

I'm just going to forget about it. I can't keep beating myself down. It's not our fault it's not working and it's not anything we have done. Even unexplained is caused by something. They're just not smart enough to figure out what.


----------



## puma1986

Hi golden! So glad to see you checking in! How is your scoop of ice cream sized baby doing?! It seems like just yesterday it was only the size of a sprinkle!

Belle: I am definitely anxious to see the results of your next test. I agree with you though. I don't buy inconclusive. There's always a reason for everything. 

I'm having the slowest bbt rise ever. I've been cramping for 5 days straight now. Stupid body.


----------



## puma1986

I just read that cramping for this long can indicate that your fallopian tubes are pushing a fertilized egg to your uterus. Have you guys heard that? A website I read said that 2/3 of women who cramp this long end up being pregnant. I've never heard this before.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey puma! Baby is doing good, I think. I didn't get 12week scan so waiting for my 20week scan. My gyno said since the baby was fine at 8weeks, there is no need for 12:( as if she is paying for my freaking scan. I like that I don't have to pay anything but all these carelessness in Canada is killing me. Anyways, will wait since I'm stuck here for the time being.

I listen to hb every Saturday with my Doppler so that gives me some sanity. But I would love to see the baby and make sure all the body parts are complete. 

Belle don't get discouraged by others being pregnant. I watched my friend and sil getting pregnant and gave birth and their babies are like 5-6 months now. It's really hard but I guess every baby has their own time to show up. Try to take it easy even tho it's never possible lol I still get urges to pee on a stick:dohh: we thought about ttc so much that it's hard to let go and take a break.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, I've never heard that about cramping, but its definitely fun to think about!!! I'm glad you and green are heading into the TWW now so that the "fun" can continue lol. 

Thanks Golden, it just hurts is all. I'm officially heading into my 10th month TTC. Our one year isn't far away at all any longer, and that's terrifying. Even more terrifying is I'm already on my 11th cycle (12th cycle if you count my anov). I just feel like every month our chances go down (which they do... statistically speaking). 

My RE was wonderful though. He had a very calming bedside manner and was very open and approachable. He said that unexplained infertility was one of the hardest things they treat, but that there are still things they can do. Step 1 would be increasing the target size (aka.... more eggs), so he'll probably put me on clomid or something similar (I've heard clomid can reduce your lining though, which does worry me), Step 2 would be IUI. Step 3 would be IVF. We will do IVF if we have to. We'll take out a medical loan and beg our families for help. 

We won't adopt (I think adoption is wonderful and can definitely work. Unfortunately, I work in pediatric mental health and I see all of the horror stories. I just can't do it). So we'll try IVF if we have to because I won't be able to accept a childless life unless we try everything that we can.


----------



## BelleNuit

I cancelled that dinner date tonight. I just couldn't do it. She is so hugely pregnant, and that's how big I would be if I had caught in my first 3 months (I started trying well before her). I just couldn't take it this week. Not after everything else. I feel a little ashamed, but it's not worth it to spend the entire day tomorrow crying on the couch because I had gone.


----------



## BelleNuit

I need to let you know that I have to take a break from BnB for my own mental well-being. My life has become so out of balance. TTC is ALL I think about. Its the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning, its what I think about during every spare moment of the day, its the last thing I think about before going to bed, and its what I dream about all night long. Unfortunately BnB is just furthering that obsession for me. 

I just need to let it go for awhile. I'll still check in on you every now and then because I consider you my TTC friends! So don't consider this a goodbye, consider it a see ya later :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi Ladies,

I was curious how you all can remember to take your temperature every morning and evening?

I have a problem of not being consistent with anything other than a job... I've tried journaling - fail. I've tried a planner (daily, weekly, monthly, quarterly) - all fail. I track things on my apps only when I think about it (which is rare), and I still find it a nuisance to enter in all the information all-the-time.

I tried taking my temperature way back in January for like a week, but I have no clue what happened or why I stopped...

I'm really really low maintenance, so if it doesn't involve shower/clothes and within my 10 mins I give myself to leave for work, then I just don't do it.
I'd do it in my down-time after work _(maybe)_ if it were acceptable to take around 5pm... And when it's time for bed, it's the last thing on my mind.

I know it only takes a few seconds, but basically i need it taped to my head to *remember to do it*.

Probably another thing that could be holding me back would be my cycles are pretty much only when I take Provera, and Letrozol to ovulate.... And since I've had such low progesterone, I doubt I'd even see a temperature change....


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - I understand the need for a break. Take the time you need 

Puma - never heard of that, but if it's different for you, it's probably good!

Star - it was hard for me to get in the habit, but what I did was put the thermometer on the snooze button of my alarm clock!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I am very sad to hear that we won't be graced with your presence as often. I understand though. There's definitely a healthy mindset that must be maintained. And it's hard when you want something so badly. I'll look forward to your check ins and I hope that increase in frequency as you get feeling better. 

Green! You've been missed! Any new news or updates?

Star - the thing is...I wouldn't do it either if I hadn't become so fascinated with learning about my cycles and have the power to see what exactly is going on with my body from implantation and AF. Missed days on FF look terrible as vein as that sounds lol!!! If you want to do it, do it! My favorite inspiring quote is "we make time for the things we want and care about and excuses for the things we don't" it's really that simple :) This isn't to say that it will be easy creating a new habit. But using that determination to continually get better will produce the desired results ;)


----------



## greenarcher

I thought it was really interesting to learn about my body too! 

Got the unofficial woRd that husband didn't get the job. I'm 6dpo and completely forgot about ttc until today. Will test Wednesday through Saturday. Not expecting anything because husband still needs to recover from hot bath last month


----------



## puma1986

I'm just one day behind you although I think FF can easily be a day ahead or behind when we actually ovulated. Im sorry to hear about your DH Green. I know how hard he worked in prepping for it. 

So I've been losing a lot of hair :( I'm horribly exhausted all the time (going on years) to the point of being able to sleep 18+ hours if undisturbed. (im always woken up) and my joints in my wrists and knuckles have been killing me. My Ana Titer is 640 which is a strong positive likely indicative of an auto immune disease. My husband told me that if the rheumatologist tells me I have an autoimmune disease that we won't be trying to have a baby anymore :( since he has an autoimmune disease, he(we) don't want to pass it on. I feel so hopeless.part of me is selfish and hopes that we conceived this month because I don't know if he will be willing to try again until we have a diagnosis. But the other part of me is heartbroken realizing that my son may never have a brother or sister. I seriously dislike everything right now :(


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so sorry to hear that! You should look into DNA testing services like 23andme. Just because yall have an autoimmune disease doesn't mean that it is one that is hereditary! Did either of your parents have one? How about his?

Yea FF may be off, I didn't track well or do OPKs every day. I technically never got a positive one. 6 or 7 today. Maybe I'll start testing tomorrow


----------



## puma1986

Do it! Especially if you have a bunch of cheapies!! :) 

What a great idea. I checked out their website! 199 is a bit expensive but having all of the knowledge would be priceless. Now just have to convince my DH! Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## greenarcher

You're very welcome! 

The baby shower yesterday was wonderful. I got to see so many classmates I hadn't seen in months. I got to meet the wife of my friend (who I was worried about blabbing--unfounded, didn't come up), and turns out they had had trouble conceiving too! She said they were about to do a fertility work up, he was on fertility vitamins, so was she. The month they tried EPO was the month they got lucky! I'm hoping since this was my first month on EPO, we'll get lucky too! If not, I'll need to make sure I'm better about taking it in the future. 

Check to see what autoimmune testing is done with their service. It may not have a specific one you're interested in, in which case it may not be worth it. If cost is an issue, maybe just have him tested since you already know he's been diagnosed. 

Other than that, how are you doing, love? Any symptoms? You're 6 DPO today, yes? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks for the suggestions! :)

I'm a snoozer too -- I have it set roughly around the time when my husband leaves for work, so I know a few more minutes and the hot water will be back. -- so I might put it with my phone, that way it's there when I head for the bathroom.

I'm really wanting to get started on figuring out things a bit, but I just feel so unmotivated by my body's lack of will to be consistent!
I downloaded Ovia (I also have Clue and um...another ) and decided to _try_ updating them as much as possible.

I took day 1 of my Provera today, so perhaps I can start my temp tonight. So it's a perfect day to start following other signs. In roughly 10 days AF will be showing up, so I'll have more to track. 
I'm kinda excited that this month I'm getting bumped up to 5mg of Letrozol...

Anyone know good intel on how well bumping dosage helps? I had a 1.1 progesterone spike on the 2.5mg (but that was back in october), but the past few tests kept getting lower.


----------



## greenarcher

No idea, sorry I can't be more help! 

I used fertility friend and really enjoyed it :) GL


----------



## StarGazerRose

I might try it to see how I like it. (I just have to do it when I get home, cause the time it takes to input my info is more than what I can probably do without getting a look from my super)

I'm thinking about removing Clue, cause it's more-or-less just a period tracker. And with Provera only cycles right now, tracking my period isn't all too important to me until i have one that isn't induced by a pill.

I so far like Ovia because it gives little articles here and there to read, based on symptoms and info that I log.


----------



## puma1986

Green: I found a bunch of articles today which indicated that ANA levels as high as mine have a strong correlation to infertility and other issues. Mainly, it attacks the nucleus of cells and causes the babybean to lose the ability to implant. In addition to that, the follicular fluid would also have ANA in it which would ruins the quality of my eggs :( Grrrrrr. 

Yep! I'm 6DPO today. Nothing out of the ordinary, really. Some tugging, pulling, and occasional pinching, but I have experienced all of these before and still gotten a BFN. Truthfully, I'm beginning to think that I'm not going to be able to conceive. If we don't conceive this month (which I'm fairly certain we won't) I'll be heading in cycle 7 and I honestly just don't know how much more I can take. Even if we do conceive, the odds are in favor of having a miscarriage. I just feel so hopeless :( I asked my DH why he never really talks about TTC anymore and he said "I don't know... I mean, I guess it would have happened sooner than this". I could see that he has partially given up as well. :( 

How are YOU feeling besides having a great time at the baby shower and having good conversation? :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Like shit, honestly. Physically and mentally. Stomach problems, super stressed with work. Up now at 2 am after a nap so I can keep working.

I'm not very good at my job.


----------



## puma1986

Sounds like you're awesome honestly. Your sacrificing sleep for it. Be careful missy. Nothing is important enough to put your health at risk!


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks love, when are you testing?


----------



## puma1986

Can I say never? I'll probably test around 9 dpo. I don't want to. Testing or having AF arrive is me having to accept that it could be months before I have a diagnosis. My DH has made it abhorrently clear that we will not be trying for a baby until we find out if I have an autoimmune disease. :( If we get a BFP this month (highly unlikely considering my body is attacking anything right now) then I'll be thrilled. I have some false hope that even if I do have an autoimmune disease that it won't touch my baby. Sigh. 

So yep. 3 days and we should know hopefully.


----------



## puma1986

Having been super pessimistic, at least my temps are looking awesome. :)


----------



## greenarcher

Haha right?! Lovely temps!

I'm having small globs of snotty mucus the past few days. If we had BD recently, I'd assume it was leftover baby juice. It's stretchy and clear, but more sticky than slick. 

Buuuuuuuut I tested this morning (10 dpo) and it was negative. I give up. I just want to get really really drunk this weekend.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Haha right?! Lovely temps!
> 
> I'm having small globs of snotty mucus the past few days. If we had BD recently, I'd assume it was leftover baby juice. It's stretchy and clear, but more sticky than slick.
> 
> Buuuuuuuut I tested this morning (10 dpo) and it was negative. I give up. I just want to get really really drunk this weekend.

I've read that sometimes yellow cm is a good sign of the mucus plug forming. 10dpo could easily still be early! You're not out yet! Drink water my cycle compadre! :)


----------



## greenarcher

Weird thing is, it's completely clear and colorless. I have no idea.

PM test today was negative. Tomorrow night starts the celebrations. I really had hoped I would have a definite answer by then! 

OMG HURRY UP AND TEST, YOUR CHART IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Weird thing is, it's completely clear and colorless. I have no idea.
> 
> PM test today was negative. Tomorrow night starts the celebrations. I really had hoped I would have a definite answer by then!
> 
> OMG HURRY UP AND TEST, YOUR CHART IS BEAUTIFUL

If that isn't CM you've had before it could be a good sign! 

I tested today and I didn't see any lines. My temp went up a tiny bit again. I've never had a chart like this before with so many consecutive rises. Could mean nothing! I hope it means something though!


----------



## greenarcher

Boo negative test! Negative for me too with fmu (I'm 11 dpo).

I need to decide if I'm going to drink tonight :/ not spotting yet, and I usually do the day before. But something like 80 of women have a positive test by now. And I've got like no symptoms. 

Are you 9 or 10 dpo?


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Boo negative test! Negative for me too with fmu (I'm 11 dpo).
> 
> I need to decide if I'm going to drink tonight :/ not spotting yet, and I usually do the day before. But something like 80 of women have a positive test by now. And I've got like no symptoms.
> 
> Are you 9 or 10 dpo?

I would have a drink or two but not get drunk in your shoes. Have fun, but responsibly :) 

According to FF I am 9 DPO but there's a chance I could be 10DPO, too. If I wake up tomorrow and my temp hasn't dropped or or goes up higher or will probably suspect something is up (although it seems something is up every cycle). I never go above 98.3 and thats where I am been hanging out the past two days.


----------



## puma1986

Did you end up going and and drinking last night?!? I'm freaking out. I ended up purchasing the 30 day VIP membership just to see what FF said. I can't find any other charts like mine! It's driving me crazy. I'm feeling tons of tugging and pulling and pinching. I've felt this too before though. I took a test tonight, I'm fairly sure it was negative. I kept thinking I saw a shadowing but I think it was my eyes crossing trying to find a line that wasn't there lol. I have loads of homework tonight otherwise I'd go up to riteaid and get a FRER. Gahhhhh. I know, I know. It will likely end up being nothing but my temps look so freaking good this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Checking in every now and then. 

Puma, I really hope this is it for you!! I hope the next time I check back that both you and Green have got your bfps!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Checking in every now and then.
> 
> Puma, I really hope this is it for you!! I hope the next time I check back that both you and Green have got your bfps!

Ummm.. Excuse me Missy! But I am hoping that one of these days when you pop in (and you are dearly missed) that you have your BFP, too! And thanks love. I'll know for sure either way in a few days :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Well your chart is looking incredible! So I'm here rooting for you!

I'm hoping I'll get a bfp too, but I've really been enjoying focusing on other things for awhile. It's been good for me. Not temping has been good for me too. I'm just going to take it easy on myself for the next while, and having no expectations fits in with that plan.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Well your chart is looking incredible! So I'm here rooting for you!
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get a bfp too, but I've really been enjoying focusing on other things for awhile. It's been good for me. Not temping has been good for me too. I'm just going to take it easy on myself for the next while, and having no expectations fits in with that plan.

I get it. Totally. The selfish side of me would like to con you into hanging around more but having a healthy mind is key is making babies! :) I support your temporary leave of absence while you take time to focus on other things and will look forward to you swinging in every now and again. Also thank you! The temps could totally be a fluke. It's really hard to say!


----------



## greenarcher

Ah! This sucks, NEITHER of us have an answer! I took a test Thursday, Friday, AND Saturday, and all were negative. I was due to start yesterday. I still haven't even spotted yet. I haven't had a chance to test today, loooong drive home from the wedding. I'm going to test first thing tomorrow morning. I'm thinking about buying an CB EPT. No symptoms really, other than I'm really dizzy. 

I can't believe no answer yet puma! your temps are lovely!

Belle - great to hear from you! I'm glad not temping is helping so much! Please keep popping in and know we're all rooting for you!


----------



## puma1986

I had a significant temp drop today. I've had nothing but BFNs :( I'm due to start today or tomorrow. My husband isn't willing to ttc again until we find out if I have an autoimmune disease. I'm literally in shambles. It'll probably be at least a year with all the testing that's involved. :(


----------



## greenarcher

:hugs: I'm so sorry Puma. I really hope you get good news after all the testing. Better yet, I hope you still get a bfp this month!

I tested negative AGAIN this morning. 15 DPO, officially 2 days late. No spotting or any other sign of AF.


----------



## Roschey

Belle and Green!! I was in a May Testers thread with you! I had gotten my BFP then, but sadly lost my baby girl at 10 weeks. This is my first cycle since my D&C and doc said we can try again! I'm sure I'm ovulating now and have been using preseed the past few nights. I've had a bit of a temp spike and have been feeling ovulation pain (on both sides!) all day! I'm CD 14 and will have a really hard time making it through another TWW!! Nice to see you both again!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:

But it's great to see you again! FX for you this month!


----------



## Bella12

Hey ladies! I'm just poppin in to say hello. I think about you ladies often and hope you get your bfp soon. I'm back to work and haven't been on in a while. 

Puma- after having my son, I was told I have crohn's which is an autoimmune disorder. I had terrible digestive issues. When I tried to conceive I went through a few mc because I probably wasn't healthy enough. After taking probiotics and serrapeptase for scar tissue, I conceived. I hope your other half will support you should you want to continue to try. A miracle could be around the corner. 

Green I'm crossing my fingers for a BFP. 
RosChey I'm sorry to hear of your mc. That is usually when I miscarry. I wish you the best luck. I believe it is easier to conceive after a mc. 

Best wishes ladies. Crossing my fingers for you all.


----------



## greenarcher

Puma, any update lovely? I see you spotted yesterday :/ I hope that's not AF coming. 

Hang in there love.


----------



## puma1986

It was totally AF she hit hard today. I mean, sorry for the TMI but the flow is so heavy that I can barely control it. I've never had a cycle begin like this and I've been cramping for two days straight. I never cramp past the 2 hours prior to it showing up. My body is crazy. DH wants to get Infertility testing done. And he said we will make decisions from there. So. A little light a suppose

How about you?


----------



## puma1986

Bella12 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm just poppin in to say hello. I think about you ladies often and hope you get your bfp soon. I'm back to work and haven't been on in a while.
> 
> Puma- after having my son, I was told I have crohn's which is an autoimmune disorder. I had terrible digestive issues. When I tried to conceive I went through a few mc because I probably wasn't healthy enough. After taking probiotics and serrapeptase for scar tissue, I conceived. I hope your other half will support you should you want to continue to try. A miracle could be around the corner.
> 
> Green I'm crossing my fingers for a BFP.
> RosChey I'm sorry to hear of your mc. That is usually when I miscarry. I wish you the best luck. I believe it is easier to conceive after a mc.
> 
> Best wishes ladies. Crossing my fingers for you all.

Hey lady! My DH has the opposite end of Crohns! Ulcerative Colitis :) We are going to have some infertility testing done to see if we can even conceive and then we are going to examine the probabilities of passing down something if it does seem plausible that I also have an autoimmune disorder. 

So we shall see ladies! I'm not leaving this thread though and will be just as active as ever


----------



## puma1986

I just read that the type of heavy bleeding I experienced could mean a miscarriage. FML man. The temps and everything I experienced would indicate this being the case. I seriously hate my body and the fact that it is attacking itself :( I don't think I'm going to temp or anything this cycle.


----------



## greenarcher

Damn I'm so sorry, love. Don't blame your body if it was a MC though. Much more likely to have been chromosomal abnormalities. That's great news that he wants to get testing done instead of outright just saying, no more. 

I'm still in limbo land. Yesterday I did an OPK and a HPT, and both were negative. I'm going to start doing daily OPKs until something happens. Debating starting temping up again. I just want my body to go back to normal.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I'm so freaking sorry to hear AF arrived... Stupid B!*&# !!!!!

I've taken up boxing to deal with my infertility frustration LOL

Green, I have high hopes for you considering how long your LP has been!

I'm definitely in the TWW, but haven't been tracking, don't know what dpo I am and don't want to know. Not tracking is doing wonders for my mental health.

Love you ladies and think about you often!!


----------



## greenarcher

Omg boxing sounds amazing!! I am jealous! Not tracking is definitely best. I am not optimistic at all. I don't have any symptoms and feel less bloated than usual. I just want to get an answer so I can start a new cycle


----------



## BelleNuit

I do keep checking on you ladies occasionally

Puma has DH refused to continue trying? Maybe this is just an odd way to ask for a break from trying? There must be a lot of pressure on him especially since he already knows he has an autoimmune condition. 

I'm about half way through my TWW, aggressively not symptom spotting LOL. 

Green, I'm really hoping that this cycle ends up in a BFP for you the way your LP keeps stretching out!


----------



## greenarcher

Hey belle! I hope you catch this month! Thanks for keeping touch, limbo is a weird place :p 20 dpo, a little tan cm yesterday. Haven't tested in a while, I'm holding to test again in a few hours :p 

Puma, you still hanging around the forum or taking a break?


----------



## puma1986

Holy crap green. I'm really excited to hear about the results of your test! 20dpo is hopeful! Any cramping? 

Hey Ms. Belle! This is the best part of your cycle :) My fingers are crossed tightly for you!!

AFM: We are taking this month off. Im swamped! I'll be attending a promotion board, I have to study for the GRE so I can apply to a couple doctorate programs, on top of my heavy courseload already. We are going to get fertility testing done this month and I am going to try to work out since I won't have a fear of miscarrying. I'll probably become very emotional around ovulation time knowing my egg(s) are just going to die but this might be a good reboot for us.

Of course Im still hanging around! I meant it when I said I wasn't leaving until each of us got our BFP :)


----------



## greenarcher

Negative opk and hpt, limbo continues! No cramping at all!

I'm glad you're getting fertility testing done, that's good news :) good luck with the gre!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Negative opk and hpt, limbo continues! No cramping at all!
> 
> I'm glad you're getting fertility testing done, that's good news :) good luck with the gre!

You are REALLY LATE GREEN! My AF is done and over with and you're normally a day ahead of me!!!!! Have you ever been this late before?


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma, so stoked to hear that you are getting some testing done! In a sense your month isn't wasted because you will be having testing.... maybe it'll be a nice break!

Green, I wonder if maybe you ended up O'ing later as you had that patch of ewcm later on??? Either way I think you're wait should be coming to an end soon! Fx its a happy ending!

AF is due in a week for me. I'm already incredibly irritable (seemed to set in early this month). No symptoms of note otherwise. I feel fine, just annoyed and angry. I'm so done with trying. 

My MIL gave me a book yesterday titled "Trying to Get Pregnant" It was full of little comic strips about TTC. I know it was meant to give me a laugh but it just made me feel like shit. I could barely look at it. I've also noticed my facebook account is completely overrun with pregnancy announcements and baby photos. I've taken to hiding these posts. I'm hiding over 10 posts a day. Its ridiculous. I'm so angry at my situation right now.


----------



## greenarcher

The fun (not) has arrived. At least limbo us over! Holy hell I am cramping like a mofo. 

Belle, I think that may be what happened. The ewcm wasn't really slippy, more sticky, but I recorded it just in case. 

Hang in there lovely! I'm glad to hear your mother in law is being supportive. I'm also glad to hear you recognize the support, even if it's not helpful right now. 

Facebook is the worst sometimes :/ but don't forget, you've taken steps in the right direction. Youll get yours soon <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear AF showed, such a bummer!! Sorry about the cramps too! That's the worst!

I'm just trying my best not to think about it at all. Trying not to track what dpo I am. All I know is that I'm super moody and depressed. I'm sure AF will show as it always does. Just trying not to think about it


----------



## greenarcher

Ttc is so easy when you can take your mind off it. But that's like the "don't think of a golden elephant" problem. It's not freaking possible to do intentionally! Keep yourself occupied with fun hobbies. Coloring books have come back in a big way and I love mine. Try cooking new dishes. 

Easier said than done, I know. Just don't forget were all rooting for you! There's a ton of women that cheer every time you do the deed. Complete strangers share in the most intimate details of your body! We all want the best for each other! 

:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks green, you brought tears to my eyes! It's a great comfort knowing there is an amazing community of support here. 

I'm hoping your new cycle will be "lucky number 7" for you. You will make a great mom one day.


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks love! I can't wait for you to test! When is af due?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hi ladies, just checking in, hope everyone is doing well. I separated myself from here a little bit, I'm now on month 5. Isn't it crazy how I thought it would happen right away? Who knows how long this journey will last, and yet every month, I am wishing a hoping. Such a crazy rollercoaster this is, eh?


----------



## StarGazerRose

_(pooping in as well)_

I knew it would take me a while, because of my irregular cycles, but never thought it would have me 5 years later and still having issues.

I think it's easy to get swept up in all the symptoms --- with the fact that every symptom is the same for both AF and pregnancy (at least for majority of women for the first weeks/trimester) --- that is what drives us all mad!

Last month I had the whole two week wait panic... I thought nothing until I started feeling twitches and noticing other things, and then you symptom check... yes, yes, yes,.... getting all excited, start preparing. Had a blood test for progesterone and ended up with a whopping .4 .... and then it's like "was it all in my head?!" and it took me two days to cry it out, and then ask the doctor for my period pills again.
.... and here we are ... :/


----------



## BelleNuit

Z its good to hear from you again! I took a break as well. I was getting too obsessive about TTC, it was all I could think about. So I stopped tracking. On my 12th cycle now and it's time to get back to living because at this point I don't know how long it will be.

Stargazer I don't know how you've managed to keep up the courage to keep trying after 5 years!

Green, AF is due Monday. I'm not noticing anything symptom wise so I totally expect AF to show


----------



## OhHappyZ

StarGazerRose said:


> _(pooping in as well)_
> 
> I knew it would take me a while, because of my irregular cycles, but never thought it would have me 5 years later and still having issues.
> 
> I think it's easy to get swept up in all the symptoms --- with the fact that every symptom is the same for both AF and pregnancy (at least for majority of women for the first weeks/trimester) --- that is what drives us all mad!
> 
> Last month I had the whole two week wait panic... I thought nothing until I started feeling twitches and noticing other things, and then you symptom check... yes, yes, yes,.... getting all excited, start preparing. Had a blood test for progesterone and ended up with a whopping .4 .... and then it's like "was it all in my head?!" and it took me two days to cry it out, and then ask the doctor for my period pills again.
> .... and here we are ... :/

I'm so sorry honey. This journey is a very hard one, and I'm complaining at month 5, and you are at year 5. How insensitive of me, I apologize. 

You know what kind of bothers me, is that I feel that menstruation, infertility, miscarriages, and menopause are all such silent topics. There should be an open ability to talk about this stuff, but for some reason it is mostly silent unless you specifically reach out to other ladies and talk with ladies that have things in common. I wish it wasn't such a silent topic. Support is our biggest assistance with all of these things.


----------



## BelleNuit

Z I feel the same way. It does bother me how infertility (and everything else) is so silent. It makes it seem shameful. If this progresses much longer I will likely become more vocal about it. This whole process is having a huge impact on my life and no one knows.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Absolutely, I had one friend from high school that already has two kids, and she posted a meme about how hard miscarriages are, and one person commented "Don't you have enough kids?" Like, first off, NOT YOUR DECISION, and secondly, you need to be punched in the balls, what a jerk. So it's just awful. I was sure to give him a piece of my mind and give her support as well, because I'm sure that she was reaching out for it. It's just so crazy how it is so silent, like you are supposed to be ashamed of it all, when we all go through most of it!!


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome back you two! 

Monday is not so far away, belle. Any plans this weekend?

Totally agree about the open topic. However, I think it's gotten better, at least among people of child bearing age. My coworker and his wife are having trouble, she's got endo, and one of my best friends is starting her 3rd round of ivf after to failed cycles. It's so nice having these people to talk to. 

Hang on there girls


----------



## puma1986

Ladies!!! I am so happy to see all of you! Please stick around!!!!! 

Belle: Thanks love! I had a confirmed miscarriage last cycle. This makes two in 3 months! As soon as our referral is approved by our insurance we will get to visit the fertility specialist! 

I don't know what happened but hubby looked at me tonight And was like "did you put in your stuff?!?" (meaning preseed) I was like... "Uh, no? Should I?" and he said yes! I guess we are back to trying even though it was clearly discussed that we werent! So... I'm back on the band wagon! For now at least. I regret not temping now. Oh well! We will just aim for every other day during my cycle! :) I'm so happy to see you back!

Stargazer: Welcome back again! I was wondering where you went! I'm so sorry about all of that. We are here to support you!!!

Green: My love!!!! I am so sorry to hear about AF! Your body was seriously playing mind games with you last cycle! You and I both are now cycle 7 compadres! I'm glad we are still together through this. Just wish it didn't take us so long.

Happy: Hooray!!!!! You're back. You've been missed. I felt the same way as you from cycle 5 onwards. Ita tough! I know you said you used to be extremely anorexic. Not sure if you still are but make sure you're getting enough water, sunlight, and nutrition! It'll be your turn any day now, I'm sure!


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Welcome back you two!
> 
> Monday is not so far away, belle. Any plans this weekend?
> 
> Totally agree about the open topic. However, I think it's gotten better, at least among people of child bearing age. My coworker and his wife are having trouble, she's got endo, and one of my best friends is starting her 3rd round of ivf after to failed cycles. It's so nice having these people to talk to.
> 
> Hang on there girls

I could not even imagine ivf for two cycles and going into a third. Perhaps I'm wrong but I thought IVF costs at least 17,000 per treatment? 
I suppose at the end of the day, if you're able to afford it, there would be no better way to spend your money :)


----------



## greenarcher

Puma I'm so glad to hear yall are still trying! That's great news!

I think that cost is right. They paid for the first one, but these last 2, they had insurance that covered fertility treatments


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm lurking around here and there ... I peak in every so often to see if there is something worth saying hahaha. (Archer and puma were talking for days, and I didn't follow it all too well)

No worries, don't be hard on yourself, Z. I see it as we are all in the same boat, some got a little closer than others, but it's apart of the game now...

I've been trying to find out what's going on with my cycle for most of these 5 years, but trying to get the doctors to see what you think is wrong is the hardest part.
I'm on day 3 of my Letrozol 5mg. Just had a super short weird period, but I'm hoping it doesn't matter much, and I'm hoping that this is the one!
(It's kinda perfect timing too -- as the world goes -- I'm applying for a new job, and have a shot at getting it, so wouldn't it be perfect for a bunch of new beginnings all at once?)

I hate that infertility isn't covered by hardly any of the US's insurance companies ... I mean it's not a pre-existing thing ... you don't know you can't have kids for almost over a year (when it seems they diagnose most) So if you actually have to go through a procedure, it literally costs an arm and a leg to do it, and _then_ you have to pay for all the other medical things during and after the pregnancy...
I think that all of the things that women battle with internally are overlooked -- the age old questions about men wanting to know what women want. it's really not _that_ hard to figure out! We want people to see us as equals, and our problems are just as important as the next persons! (that should sum it up rather nicely)
(not trying to start a debate--- i hate debates -- just making a point)


----------



## BelleNuit

Star you're right. Women's issues (hate that phrase) are often under valued and under funded. Sexism at its best.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My manager is from Czech and he said that they flew there to get their IVF (since medical care is free there), and back to the states for other procedures, and their child still cost them over 14k before being born.
I'm sorry the general population doesn't make much...That's half of what I make, and my income barely covers my bills... hubby's money is for recreation (and we still try not to use it)

My emotions are a wreck. Looking into a new job, and seriously needing a break from work, new pills ... I'm in utter limbo waiting for a reply for this job ...
I really hope that all this doesn't screw me up this cycle, and I don't know what I want *more* right now, this new job or the baby stuff to work out. (Personally think it would work out either way, but it's just stressful)


----------



## OhHappyZ

puma1986 said:


> Happy: Hooray!!!!! You're back. You've been missed. I felt the same way as you from cycle 5 onwards. Ita tough! I know you said you used to be extremely anorexic. Not sure if you still are but make sure you're getting enough water, sunlight, and nutrition! It'll be your turn any day now, I'm sure!

Oh, god no, I'm nice and plump right now lol. I gained 12 lbs after the wedding, because I haven't been exercising at all and I've been enjoying all of the treats I limited from myself before the wedding. And with moving out of our house (not sure if I told you guys, but we are building a house in AZ and we moved out of our rented home and in with the MIL to save extra money until the house is built), and all that, I've been far too busy to exercise and I packed up the kitchen so we were eating out every night. It's just been a mess haha. I will never be that pro-ana girl ever again. She didn't love herself, and she was never good enough, and when I look back, I was so skinny and nitpicked at everything, when I should have just been enjoying myself and my youth. 

But this month I'm really focusing on eating more fruits and veggies, and drinking plenty of water and getting back into my exercise routine. It's nice because my MIL's house is right next to a river trail, so I can bike or run whenever, and it's super enjoyable. The only tough part about living there is that TTC is going to be tough, the walls are very thin. :dohh:


----------



## BelleNuit

My friends baby was born today. They started trying AFTER us and got pregnant immediately :( I had thought I would at least be pregnant by the time her boy was born. Instead here I am having fertility testing and pursuing fertility acupuncture. I can't believe my 12th cycle will be coming to an end in a couple days. I am having NO symptoms. Not under any delusions that I'm pregnant this time. I've had a few too many TWWs by now to get excited about it anymore


----------



## BelleNuit

Z it sounds like things are going really well in your life!! It must be so exciting to get to build your own house!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I would LOVE to build our house. We're debating floor plans, DH wants something he made, and I'm happy arranging a found plan to work for us...our ideas aren't panning out.
But things are too far in the distant right now to know what we can afford right now, so we're just looking and debating. We have many bills we need to pay off, have to fix up our house we have right now to make it sell-able again (we're lazy people so we have a ton of things to fix)

my SIL was pregnant twice now (first poor thing didn't make it because of preeclampsia) but now has an adorable boy... 
And i'm here with an empty uterus and ovaries that look like raspberries...


----------



## greenarcher

Star - Congrats on looking for a new job! Limbo is the worst, whether its in TTC or not. Have you had an interview yet? Good on you for pushing through these 5 years, try to remember, new pills mean new possibilities. Maybe this will be the one that works for you!

Belle - Hang in there, love. You'll get yours! There is so much involved in making a baby, it's a miracle that anyone gets pregnant ever. You deserve to be a mom, and so help me, you will be. You'll just be ever more grateful for your child. Have you done any infertility questionaire for you and your OH? Maybe there's something you're not thinking of (for me it was hot baths! DOH!)

Happy - Good on you, girl! Ana gives you control, but takes away everything else. You deserve to splurge after the wedding, but good to hear you're getting back on course. You are gorgeous (like seriously). Good luck with the quiet BD! I've found the floor is quite noiseless.

Puma - you Oing yet, girlie? Are you doing OPKs this month?

AFM, husband had job interview yesterday, we should hear something next week. If he gets it, I'm likely to quit my job. Times they are a-changing'.


----------



## BelleNuit

Star I'm sorry you've had to deal with infertility for so long. Every cycle is more devastating than the last and I feel SO SO SO angry. I read a study that said the rates and severity of depression that women with infertility experience is similar to people who are diagnosed with cancer. And yet we are supposed to keep quiet. We are supposed to be ashamed. We are supposed to fork out tens of thousands of dollars for treatment that should be covered by insurance or healthcare.... "or just adopt!" GARBAGE. All of it. 

I started spotting this morning. It was light, but it was there. Fully prepared for AF to arrive on Monday, but that doesn't make it any less devastating. Going to start cycle 13 off right, will be seeing an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility. 

Green, I really hope your DH gets the job, it would be amazing to take a step back from work for a little while and focus on other things. 

Puma, I second Green's questions, will you be using OPKs? So glad that your DH caved and agreed to keep trying!! 

I dont know how to keep doing this anymore.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've had the interview already. I'm just waiting out the agonizing wait of hearing from them again. Assuming they really were hiring by the date they mentioned, I have 1 more week before I should start to panic...then get back to my current work (cause i've been a slack-a** while waiting on a reply)

It's annoying not knowing about your cycle, the first few years I just wanted a period... couldn't figure out what was going on, I took provera, worked wonders but then nothing -- bone dry til the next year. I researched many things about "getting pregnant without a period" ...and nothing was helpful.
Finally I started taking pills a couple years ago (been through clomid, metformin, back on clomid, and letrozol now) 
I can understand how people can become depressed, it's tough, really tough. And it's so easy, in my case, to just stop taking everything and get back to doing everything else. I took 6 months off of everything cause i got sick, then it was the holidays, then it was another holiday, and another, and then i'm like my yearly is coming up...I should get back at this .... 

I was getting mad at my family the other day cause my cousin's wife (who has 1 kid and another on the way) was asking me when we'll have one (as i'm the only one without a kid) And I told them I have my fur baby, and that's enough right now... and they come back with the freaking annoying _"that's not even close"--"Try a 3am screaming child."_ And added _"All you have to do is let you dog outside and back in again and it's done"_ ...and I didn't want to make a fuss at a family gathering, but I really wanted to say _"try one at your feet whimpering for 3 hours because they want to go outside at 2, 3, 4 am just to bark, and bark, and bark --- see it's just the same"._ She's on my last nerve with the whole baby thing (kinda glad they don't attend a lot of our gatherings) She pissed me off before about a statement I made about being "lucky" she got to _have_ her preeclampsia baby, because my sil didn't get to keep hers, and she barked my head off with the whole "it was GOD"...and i'm like get off your high horse and shut up.


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh Star, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Sometimes I wonder how someone can be so completely socially oblivious. Try to remember it's just ignorance and not intentionally hurtful. When people ask me, I just say "we're working on it," give a big grin and a wink, and they usually drop it. However, if you don't want people to know you're trying, then that's not an option for you. But it kind of sounds like you're hiding the fact that you want kids at all. Don't do that, because then things like that will happen, people will tell you things you already know. Just say "one day," and really, what can they come back and say? What are you waiting for? You're not getting any younger? Just give some vague answer and hope they get the hint. 

Congrats on getting through the interview! I really hope you get the job. What do you do? How long ago was the interview?

Finally, no period at all??? For years???? Did the clomid help your cycles get regular? What kind of testing have you had done? Sorry, I'm being nosy, and feel free to tell me you'd rather not discuss it. I'm just curious and love learning new things. 

Belle - Mother f*cker! That sucks so hard that you've started spotting! Small chance it could be IB (6DPO-12DPO), but based on your past cycles, you're wise not to get your hopes up. I would do the same. I hope you're wrong. I hope 12 is your lucky number, lovely. 

You know how you keep doing this? Because you'd do anything for your future child. Because you take it day by day. Because you have to. And you know what? Some days you don't do it. Some days are so bad that you just have to be miserable and cry. Then the next day is better, and you face that day, have sex, try again. 

:hugs: huge hugs. You're not in this alone.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah, I know people are just ignorant especially if they aren't going through it. I normally don't let it get to me. It was just a crazy past couple of weeks, she's just lucky that she wasn't related to me (only through marriage) or I would have put her in her place, I don't take crap from blood realities...
Nah people know I'm trying, it's just I'm backing down from telling people tons of stuff cause I don't want to blurt it out the moment i find out. The down side of supplements (or well anything early on) is that it's also a risk of MC, like so many here have experienced. I don't want people at work to feel "sorry" for me...i gotta see them day after day and I just don't know if I can handle getting looks.

My interview was on the 2nd. I sent a "thank you" email on tuesday, since monday was a holiday, I wanted to get my name back in their heads after a 3 day weekend. The lady replied two days ago. They wanted to hire by the end of sept. I'm getting real antsy!
Well currently my job is a "web content" something-or-another superficial title. Mainly i'm data entry, who gets to occasionally work on stuff for the website.
The job i'm applying for was originally very similar, with less data-entry, and they added on graphic design (my degree). So i'm eager to see if this pans out.

No worries, I like learning things too ;) I find it utterly amazing how each person has so many different reactions and experience through the same procedures.

Only being on BC seems to "regulate" my cycles. Clomid and Letrozol are just to stimulate my ovaries to develop a mature follicle, so far with no luck :/ 

I haven't had any major tests. Mostly a lot of blood work and a few ultrasounds (internal ones)
I do remember one of my ultrasounds the nurse said my uterus looked great, and I got to see my ovaries. If they weren't so expensive I would do them each time (over 300 a pop not covered by insurance)

I'm thinking that I'll have to eventually have to do IVF, but I know that I have to convince and show the doctors that the normal pills aren't working.
My chart says another round before i'm referred to an RE. So if this one doesn't work, I might just suggest to skip going through another round and just see the next doctor.


----------



## BelleNuit

Star if its been 5 years and you haven't been having your periods for most of that time then I think a referral to an RE is a priority!!! Gynos can only do so much and really, an RE will know better how to stimulate your ovaries. They can even try injectables which have a higher success rate anyway. Sorry about all the ignorant people in your life. We told some of our friends we were trying, and a few months into things one of them asked me very publicly at a party if we were still trying. Like WTF LOL. I just said we were never having kids to shut him up. Thats my go to answer. NEVER!!!! I love the shocked look on peoples faces when I do that. 

Thank you Green! You ladies have been such a huge support for me these past few months. It feels good to know there are people rooting for me and here to support me on my ugly days. I hope I'm wrong too about the spotting, but month after month I always spot and AF always shows. So I fully expect she will show. I've started a new coping thing where I buy myself a pity present after every AF LOL. I'm thinking a new pair of shoes is in order for this month. I think you're right, taking it day by day is the step to go. I'm already doing everything I can to make this happen.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah you would think they would... but I'm finding out if you aren't keeping up with things, they don't do anything (thus my years of wasted nothingness)

I thought going to the Endo was where i needed to be, but they were only tracking my thyroid there, and after they told me it's a "guessing game" and with levels in range they can't do anything ...I left. I don't think that Endo was an RE.
_(i'm forgetting what i've told people ...versus what i'm typed and deleted)_

One thing I'm hoping with this potential new job is that it will give me a better network I can go see doctors. Kinda mad that the place I was looking into wasn't in network, but the doctor was -- so unless they did house calls (which you know they don't) -- i couldn't see them. (how dumb is that?!)

So my wasted years are lessons learned: If you know something isn't right... seek doctors, get answers, ask questions, get it done!
I'm not fooling around anymore. Seriously, if this cycle proves nothing is working, i'm gonna just ask to be referred, and see if I can jump into something.


----------



## OhHappyZ

greenarcher said:


> Good luck with the quiet BD! I've found the floor is quite noiseless.

Green - I'm not worried about the bed being loud. But I basically can't climax unless I don't have to worry about moaning. I am a big moaner, and if I have to focus on silencing myself, I can't focus on getting myself there. :blush: tmi? Maybe, but we don't know what tmi is anymore, do we?

BelleNuit - Sorry she appears to be getting you again. This journey is so hard, and it totally sucks.

StarGazerRose - Sorry about her being like that? I don't know how you handled it so gracefully, I probably would have blurted out "Not everyone can get pregnant as easily as just opening their legs, like you!!" lol I hope I don't encounter one of those kind of people, we might not be aloud to see them ever again :haha:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Z:
Oh I said some stuff in my head ... but with the whole family there, i just didn't find it all too appropriate to lash out at her (and it being one of the few times that she joins our gatherings). But like I said if she was my immediate cousin I would have ripped her a new one.
I'm a calm person, it takes a lot to piss me off, but not much for me to give a reaction on some sort.
I just focused on a different conversation, and it was quickly over.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, DHs SA was excellent. 168 million count, 10&#8453; morphology and 70&#8453; motility. 

As my hormones and ovaries are normal that only leaves lining or tube blockage issues to be ruled out. Either we'll conceive in the next couple cycles or we'll be diagnosed as unexplained infertility (assuming everything else is clear). I still think a thin lining is to blame in our case


----------



## greenarcher

That's so great to hear! I suspect lining issues as well. You should look into red clover and self fertility massages


----------



## greenarcher

Belle! I looked at your chart. No spotting yesterday!? That's promising!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green. The spotting has continued I just haven't recorded it. AF will be here tomorrow. Right on time. I will look into red clover. I'm doing acupuncture this month and found an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility. They also do fertility massage at this clinic, so I will ask about that too.


----------



## puma1986

Sorry for my absence ladies! I was out of town working the past few days! Excited to catch up to see how everyone is doing. Should O any day. Tty ladies tonight! :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I called to set up my progesterone blood test ... *sigh* I falls on a Saturday, and I'm trying to set it up for a Friday morning... It's just easier to do it during the week (it's in an office i know, it's during morning hours so i just go in to work late...)
"It might not be as accurate", yes, but this whole cycle is kinda screwed up, so i might use my opk I bought and see how that goes along with tracking my CM.
DH and I have been scheduling BD all week so I'm hoping staying on track with that might lead to some positive outcome, regardless of the blood test.

Hoping that things work out. I'm still a little stir-crazy waiting for a reply about this job.

I left my breakfast at home this morning, I'm a little grumpy this morning. :/


----------



## greenarcher

Puma, hurrah for O! Are you still using OPKs? You might have said something before, but my memory is absolute shit lately. 

star - surely one day won't make too much of a difference. Bummer that timing isn't convenient. 

Belle - how long is the wait for your HSG?

AFM - it is what it is. I bought a soft cup to try out next AF. I'm wondering if maybe using tampons is prevent me from fully shedding my lining. My AF is so short and light normally. I've done 3 days of OPKs (since last cycle was so weird), and CD4 was quite dark, close to positive on my wondfo. The past two days have had very visible lines (though not positive). I'm going to continue testing daily to see how things progress. Hurray for weird cycles....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well, the nurse that called me back was SO much more personable (i might have gotten a non-morning person the first time, i totally understand that :lol: )
She was trying to help me out and got it okay'ed to coming by the office on the friday before. I told this girl that my cycle was little odd this time, so doing it early might be beneficial.
And since I don't really know all what was going on this cycle, it was all kinda weird to me...so i might be off a day which then puts me at the correct day.

anyways. how's is everyone's day going ?!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I have no idea now long the wait will be. There is a serious lack of resources for fertility services in my city. So a brand new fertility clinic just opened up in July to fill this need (this is where I was referred, other place has a 6 month to one year waitlist). They are in the process of getting the required equipment so that they can do their own HSGs in house. Right now I think they are only referring out the most urgent cases. Others like myself that are less of a priority are on the waitlist. Honestly I'm okay with being on the waitlist as an HSG is very invasive and I don't really want to have it done unless I'm past the one year mark anyway (November). If November rolls around and I still don't have an appointment I'll call again and be more pushy. 

Green, I tend to have a heavy AF for 2 days but then it turns very light for like a day or 2 (like could be considered spotting but I usually just count is as light AF). So I also wonder if I have lining issues because my AF is so short (last month was only 2 days!). I'll let you know if acupuncture helps for me because I've read it is supposed to promote circulation and actually can assist with developing a thicker lining. The nice thing about lining issues is that they usually respond to treatment right away (you don't have to wait 3+ months for better quality eggs or swimmers for example) 

I actually just went and bought natural pads (like 100% cotton, no plastics, etc.) because I was reading how horrible the synthetic plastic materials they put into pads and tampons are for your body. If men bled every month you can bet they'd only put the finest materials into pads and tampons! They were more expensive, but i feel like I'm doing my body a favour. They'll biodegrade too, so nicer for the environment. 

Star glad to hear that nurse was so friendly!

Puma so stoked to hear you will be Oing soon! woo hoo! So happy you guys are still trying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Star - I'm really glad to hear the testing day is going to work out.

Belle, wow that's a quite a wait. I guess US healthcare is good for a few things  I should hit up my gyno again before I quit my job and lose my good insurance. 

I'm... having a really shitty day today. I've been doing weekly evaluations with my boss because I'm not performing up to standards. I've been distracted with a lot of things (husbands unemployment, TTC, life in general), and it's made it really hard for me to focus. I've been working weekends to try to make up for my shoddy performance during the week. I constantly feel like I'm trying to catch up. I really just want to be a stay at home mom with a side legal business. That's my dream. I want it so bad, but I can't even manage to get pregnant. 

Husband refuses a S.A. I just bought a home kit from Korea that was pulled from the shelves here by the FDA.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Archer, Sorry to hear about your issues with work. Kinda sucks when evals come up. My last one I was disappointed as well. They can't give anyone a higher eval and anyone else -- they told me the only way was to exponentially process more items. But in this case, a new manager was placed in charge over things, and they have no clue what I've done. So i stopped "overachieving" cause it wasn't getting me anywhere. I know it's a bad way to look at it, but the people who evaluate me, and monitor that stuff don't actually look at what I do or have done. 
Life sucks in general and it's hard to separate things -- especially with so many heavy burdened items... Try to keep your chin up! 

I'm getting worried about my new job possibility... I know it's too early, but in my head i answered things wrong, i should have monitored what i said more, but I was so freakin nervous (it was the first time being in front of people with major responsibilities....) idk ... Kinda feeling like I just wasn't the best option for them...

I'm trying to focus on other things -- like my crafts -- to occupy my mind so that if either of these things don't work out, I have at least something that I've put energy into.
Wanting to think up ideas for side projects for when my main one gets boring. I've decided on crochet and recycled material earrings.


----------



## greenarcher

Crafts are a fabulous distraction, I've found. Knitting for me, but I've crocheted a little too! Obviously you should make us all baby caps ;)

I hate the whole, everyone gets a trophy mentality. If you're a harder worker (consistently) than everyone else, you should be rewarded. If the variation isn't significant (like maybe you had a few more good days than others, but they also work hard), that's a different story. 

I'm not advancing here (I can't, it's a 5 person company!), so my meeting are more about, how can you bill more work to the client? The obvious answer is work 8 or 9 hours without a break, but I can't keep my head in the game that long! 

And I know how to make you feel better about your job interview. One of my first job interviews ever, when they asked about my weaknesses, I told them that I have anger issues :dohh: (i had gotten into a fight with my boyfriend that morning, so it was the first thing that came to my mind). Can't be much worse than that. 

I really hope you hear something soon. I really hope my husband hears something soon, too. FX for each of you.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm working on wanting to sell stuff. But my main project takes god-awful long (i'm hoping I can get this done in under 6mos) so I've been seeking other projects (to also sell) for when I get bored of working on the same project for that long! The main project is Cross Stitching whole images and derivatives of photographs.

I would LOVE to make baby caps (i'm just horrible with sizing). And I'd rather make something that would last for more than a few weeks on a baby.
My crochet plans were to make little binky blankets (the ones with a head of an animal in the center, and a blanket coming out the bottom/neck -- with possible little "paws" or "feet" at corners but that just came to me...and i need to learn how to effectively do the first before going that far)
The jewelry ideas are recycled pieces (not trash ....) used for fashion earrings. (and possibly bracelets) Basically cutting my cost to things I already buy and I'd just have to up keep the little ear pieces.

I've been seeking a way to make money with all the crap i have in my craft room. I just need products to be finished before I can put up a shop. I'm a long way off :(

DH was telling me a few days ago that "Less is More" with interviews, so I was having flashbacks and I just keep thinking about everything "little" thing that I said too much on ... which could add up to being a bad thing. And I keep trying to tell myself that the positives that I remember are a good thing...
I'm one of those that if you give me an inch, my mind Runs with it for ages, but I beat myself up every inch of the way my mind runs -- and with my vivid imagination, my mind is already settled in some fancy office (of which i have NO clue if i even get) with the walls decorated in stuff, a bookshelf next to my desk with tons of design tools, my paper cutting machine set up and ready to go .... and I'm working on some HOA poster for some community gathering. :blush: Yeah ... I'm hopeless...
Kinda why I need to know like NOW if I got this, so my imagination can settle on reality (which could potentially be a little-hole-in-the-wall cubicle with a rotten smell of the past tenant)


----------



## BelleNuit

Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Belle, 

Where in Canada are you? I just had an HSG done and mine was covered under my provincial health care?


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm in Alberta. I'm wondering if its because I've gone to a private fertility clinic. The other clinic had astronomical wait times.


----------



## mnelson815

I was at a private clinic as well? I am also in Alberta. I didn't know we have publicly funded ones here?
I was at a private clinic and all my blood work, HSG, SA and that was all covered.


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Got a call back from the fertility clinic. They are in business for the HSG and it will be booked for my October cycle. Just supposed to call them on the first day of my cycle. Will cost 250. Not terrible I suppose. Next cycle will be my 14th cycle, so I feel like that is a fair enough time to have an HSG done.

That's excellent news! Here's hoping you get pregnant this cycle and can cancel it ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

We will try our best Green!!! LOL


----------



## mnelson815

I also know quite a few ladies who got pregnant on their HSG cycles! Apparently it makes a really good home for the egg to travel down and sperm to meet up in, so here is hoping that works as well!!


----------



## puma1986

Woohoo Belle! I hope you can find a way to have it covered since mnelson has had success! 

Green: No OPKS here! Just watching signs (EWCM) and I am definitely around the peak period for ovualtion so we will be BD'ing every day for the next two days (including the last two). 

Our fertility appointment is at the end of October! I hate waiting, but I'm glad we have it set up :) I also was able to move my rheumatology appointment up to the end of this month so either way we should have some answers soon! I'm curious to see what my DH's SA shows, since he has never conceived before :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I hope we get lucky with the HSG cycle! It depends on when it happens though. They will book it between CD 6 and 11, and I usually ovulate CD 12, so if it happens on CD 11 we won't be able to try next cycle. I'll try to get them to book it earlier for me.

Puma thats super exciting to hear you got a fertility appt. set!! I hope you get the answers your looking for and that there will be solutions!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh I meant to take an opk this morning ... :dohh: was in my groove and was thinking about paying a bill more than anything else.... ah well, perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## greenarcher

OPKs are better in the afternoon, from what I hear! Just take it a little later?

Holy crap you guys, so last month I tried evening primrose oil for the first time, just 500 in the morning, 500mg in the evening. Didn't really notice a difference. Yesterday I started taking it for this cycle. I took 1500mg last night for the first night this cycle and woke up to a freaking waterfall. 

I did have a dream that turned me on, :blush: so I'm not sure if it was true CM, but holy crap, I haven't been like that in at least 5 years. 

If this keeps up, I will sing EPOs praises from now on! 

Also, I got a close to positive OPK on CD4, and it's been fading since then. I'm wondering if maybe I had a really really long cycle and only just Od. I'm going to keep up with OPK testing for 10 more days and see if it gets any darker. Last months wonky cycle really threw me off. urg.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Whelp ... no job for me ...:cry:

One thing off my mind at least! With these cramps, i'm hoping that maybe I get manage to BD tonight and get _this_ ball rolling at least!


----------



## greenarcher

Fuck :hugs: sorry to hear, love. Glad you're looking on the bright side, now go get 'im!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! just checking to see how everybody is doing, hope to see some bfps soon:happydance:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Archer :)
I had a feeling, but what sucks is I lost to the one thing that I thought I had...
I can never figure out how to get experience when no one gives you a chance?

So ... these cramps, i'm on day two of them... I'm assuming I'm around the time for Oing, but never been this far... Am I thinking right?
I thought you were supposed to be feeling great around this time of the cycle? I feel like crap (i mean i'm sure partially cause i lost that job, but it's like a mood swing kinda thing)


----------



## greenarcher

Hi Golden! How are you feeling?

Star - hmm 2 days of O cramps. Odd! I rarely feel O pains, so I don't have anything helpful to say


----------



## StarGazerRose

I really hope that they are O pains, cause that would mean my medicine worked! And I'll be hopping into bed as much as I can :lol: 
Considering I think this is one of the first times I've noticed anything related to Oing... I think I got a shot finally at having a baby!

That right there makes me feel so much better!
I'm gonna take an OPK when I get home :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hope it's O for you Star! I never get O pains, so I'm not much help for you!

AF was only 2 days this cycle. Lots of spotting before and a little spotting after. Wtf. I was reading the likelihood of pregnancy is reduced in women with periods as short as 4 days and the likelihood just decreases from there. I hope the acupuncture will help. I go on Saturday.

I'm starting to feel depressed, like we won't be able to overcome the hurdle... Whatever it is.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Belle, my period this cycle was screwed up too ... I had brown spotting, and then what seemed the cycle was 2-3 days and then light pale brown spotting for 2 days.
I took letrozol so I'm hoping that helped push through to give me an ovulation.

Fx for you with the acupuncture!
Fx for both of us!


----------



## puma1986

Hi Golden! Thanks for checking in! How are you feeling?

Green: How are you feeling, dear? 

Belle: *Hugs!* You will overcome the hurdle! Definitely! 

I've never ovulated later than CD 16 and today is CD 17 so without using OPK's I'm going to guess I already ovulated. Who knows? I miss seeing crosshairs but I have come to terms with not having a quick fix. Last year I trained for and completed two half marathons, so if I can't have my second, and final baby, then I am going to train angrily for full marathons and at least get into the best shape of my life.


----------



## StarGazerRose

At least you have something to put your energy towards. But still hope that you get your baby!

Cramping still today :/
My Opk last night came up "low", A faint line.... so I"m gonna test again today when I get home to see if I get a "high"/darker line.


----------



## greenarcher

Lots of ewcm puma, looks good :) I bet you did

Star, have you had a positive opk or are you still waiting? What cd are you?

Afm, I took another look at dh baby juice under a scope, and this time I didn't see a single living sperm :/ it was about 15 minutes after he finished, and sample had to be, um, retrieved, so I'm hoping that's why. Otherwise I think we're going to have a motility problem :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Green are you using lube (other than pre-seed or a fertility lube?) Sometimes lube can kill sperm! Had the swimmers been left in the open air at all before you checked it?? I really hope it's not a motility problem!!!


----------



## greenarcher

No, we didn't use lube, but it wasn't a large sample, so it may have dried out by the time I got to see... but I kind of doubt it :/


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll bet it just dried out because last time you checked there were moving swimmers! I think a repeat test is in order :)


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely! Once my other test comes in the mail from Korea (and after O), I'll get a much better sample


----------



## BelleNuit

My acupuncturist yesterday was so lovely! She made me feel like we would be able to get pregnant within only a couple "tweaks." She is going to work primarily on increasing lining, so I'm happy about that :) Otherwise, I'm just focusing on eating warm, nutrient dense foods. The plan is to see her once a week for 3 months. I'll give it a go. 

Otherwise, fertile days start tomorrow :) We are going to give EOD a shot this cycle. I'll still use OPKs, but more just to help me pinpoint a little easier when O is.


----------



## greenarcher

Oh yay! So glad to hear yuo had a good time, and had a pleasant tech! 

EOD? Is that every other day? Or some acronym I don't know yet?

I'm so jealous of your short cycles! I'm almost week ahead of you (CD13) and my fertile days are just starting too!

BTW, I LOVE my lily cup! literally don't feel it once it's in, and the suction makes it so secure! I got the collapsible one so it fits in my purse easier, and it's great! Def check it out if you still haven't tried out a menstrual cup!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, EOD is every other day!

OOh so exciting we may O around the same time! I'll have a TWW buddy!

Don't be jealous of my short cycles, supposedly shorter cycles can make it harder to conceive because egg has less time to mature and lining has less time to thicken! Also, short cycles just means I spend more of my life in TWW PMS hell LOL It also means I get 14 periods a year instead of 12, lame! haha

glad you are liking the lily cup! Are you using it to help with TTC? We've been using the softcups, and they definitely help to keep the mess down! But they haven't helped with a BFP the last 2 cycles. This month DH agreed to finish in the cup so we can get all of the swimmers as close to the cervix as possible (rather than putting the cup in afterwards). If that doesn't help us with a BFP, I expect we'll forgo the cup altogether in the future. I've read that if something hasn't resulted in a BFP after 3 cycles it likely won't.


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard that technique, definitely let us know how it goes! Are you also using preseed? I was going to try out both because I don't get much EWCM. I forget if you have that problem (god its so hard to keep track of everyone!)


----------



## BelleNuit

I dont have an ewcm problem, but do take EPO and I find it gives me a ridiculous amount of ewcm. I use preseed anyway as a lube because I like how it feels. I'm planning to fill the cup with preseed before DH does his bit. Will definitely let you know if it helps. I'm not holding my breath though lol


----------



## greenarcher

Excellent! I'll hold my breath for you :) hopefully your lining will thicken up and this will be your month!


----------



## StarGazerRose

(sorry girls I don't get a chance to get on during the weekends -- funny enough, I have more time during the week at work)

Well I took one the day I had EWCM and it came back "High". But DH and I were pretty tired after 3 nights of BD...so we took that night off (I don't think we should have, but omg so tired! :haha: )
BD'd the next day, so i think we might be alright. (and I didn't test that day, but I'm thinking it might have been either a "High" or "Peak" )

And today 18th I'm on CD16. 
I'm not really sure what day I could have O'd on. The cramping kinda stopped after the EWCM, so I'm thinking *that* was the day? (I didn't mark it as O day cause I wasn't sure)

So Entering the 2WW right now (app says 10 days til test, but if I am a real good girl I'll just wait until my projected period) :haha:
And so ... the wait begins!


----------



## greenarcher

Yay for 2WW! You've done all you can do! I'll be there with you in about 3-4 days :)


----------



## BelleNuit

The waiting begins! 

I'll also be joining you in the TWW in 4-5 days. Will be so weird for me to have others in the TWW with me! For the longest time I cycled opposite of green and puma!


----------



## puma1986

Hey ladies! I haven't had the chance to catch up yet. I am somewhere between 2 and 6 dpo depending. No real signs. 

Confession: I can't stop eating. This isn't due to possible pregnancy. I'm not even hungry. Yesterday I ate an entire bag of candy corn by myself :( Even if we were to conceive I don't think there's anyway they could survive. Too much freaking sugar. 

I don't think DH and I are,going to conceive. Ever. Belle, love, I totally understand what you've been saying all along. Its hard to be positive. I'll be heading into cycle 8 if it's another BFN. 

:(


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe Puma, keep your chin up! I've cried myself to sleep many nights thinking that it wasn't going to happen... But when I woke up the next day that looming feeling wasn't there, so I moved forward and I'm doing what I can to see that I get some sort of results!

I've honestly never been this far -- i mean with such a high possibility of actually conceiving, heck ovulating -- I'll take ovulating!
And I've never had any one to really talk to with situations where I need another girl!
(My friends are awol: a few don't want kids, the others are off doing god knows what they can and out of town, one is going through a separation, 1 had a kid (big huge deal with her family about that...) but moved nearly out of state for to school and work -- so i never get to talk to them. )

So glad that we'll all be in the same boat soon! Fx Everyone!!! <3


----------



## greenarcher

I know, it's so nice to have women in the same boat as me. Puma, I'm right there with you at 7 cycles. I have guesses at what might be causing my delay, but no way to know for sure. Enjoy a day of sugar, (or 3!) let yourself be sad because then the next day you'll have it out of your system and it will probably be better.

Star, I have high hopes for you! When exactly are you due for AF?

Belle - TWW buddies! Hells yea! Are you going to wait to test again?

Every cycle, I'm of the mindset that I'm not going to get pregnant this month. I've taken that mindset every month. It keeps me grounded and I don't get my hopes up too much. However, I do NOT let myself think "I'll never get pregnant." Never is a long time! Take a month (or cycle) at a time! Stay positive for others, we'll be positive for you!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Archer:
My app says October 2nd for AF. But that's based off my input of 28 day cycles. I'm not wanting to get my hopes up right now, cause it's WAAAAY too early. I'm just kinda excited to see results (in one way or another). I have a progesterone test this Friday, and I'll get those results either later that day or probably the next Monday! I'll be happy with anything over a 4 ng/mL!
(According to the doctor's notes: Mid luteal = 5.2-18.6 ng/mL or Pregnant Females First trimester = 4.7-50.7 ng/mL) My past two have been under a 1 :/ So that's why I want it to be with in those two ranges (preferably in the second range! like a 50! haha)

Puma: 
And omg candy corn ... urgh I can't eat more than 3 before I'm done for another year... how did you manage a whole bag?!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma you are right in a tough period of time. I've found cycle 6-12 really hard because there is something slowing things down but you don't know what. You don't know if you will be one of the lucky 15% who will conceive in the next 6 cycles (most people conceive in the first 6 months) or if you will be one of the 15% who tries beyond a year and is labelled infertile. It's hard because you don't know if you need testing or how long to wait. An infertility label is a hard pill to swallow. Accepting treatment is likely worse. I'm not ready to say goodbye to the hope that it could still happen naturally for me. 

BUT I know for myself I have gotten amazing support from you and the ladies here. Sometimes it gets too hard to hope for yourself. So right now, I will hope for you so that you don't have to. You will one day be a mother of 2. It may take time, you may need help, or you may be one of the lucky ones. But you will get there. We are in this together :)


----------



## puma1986

StarGazerRose said:


> Awe Puma, keep your chin up! I've cried myself to sleep many nights thinking that it wasn't going to happen... But when I woke up the next day that looming feeling wasn't there, so I moved forward and I'm doing what I can to see that I get some sort of results!
> 
> I've honestly never been this far -- i mean with such a high possibility of actually conceiving, heck ovulating -- I'll take ovulating!
> And I've never had any one to really talk to with situations where I need another girl!
> (My friends are awol: a few don't want kids, the others are off doing god knows what they can and out of town, one is going through a separation, 1 had a kid (big huge deal with her family about that...) but moved nearly out of state for to school and work -- so i never get to talk to them. )
> 
> So glad that we'll all be in the same boat soon! Fx Everyone!!! <3

Thanks lady love. If you have been able to make it this far then I most certainly can, too! You are a determined woman on a mission if I've ever seen one! And I think that's beautiful :)

Regarding the candy corn ----- Oh man. You hit it on the nail. I just walk away from it for about 15 minutes and then come back and eat more. It's really become a toxic relationship lmao.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Puma you are right in a tough period of time. I've found cycle 6-12 really hard because there is something slowing things down but you don't know what. You don't know if you will be one of the lucky 15% who will conceive in the next 6 cycles (most people conceive in the first 6 months) or if you will be one of the 15% who tries beyond a year and is labelled infertile. It's hard because you don't know if you need testing or how long to wait. An infertility label is a hard pill to swallow. Accepting treatment is likely worse. I'm not ready to say goodbye to the hope that it could still happen naturally for me.
> 
> BUT I know for myself I have gotten amazing support from you and the ladies here. Sometimes it gets too hard to hope for yourself. So right now, I will hope for you so that you don't have to. You will one day be a mother of 2. It may take time, you may need help, or you may be one of the lucky ones. But you will get there. We are in this together :)

Aweeeeee Belle. This is exactly what I needed and you have absolutely taken the words and emotions straight out of my soul. It truly is so very difficult. I'm so thankful that you, green and I have stuck together through this! I've been on this thread for HALF A YEAR! O_O. And I'm super stoked that stargazer is now part of our tight knit group too because we all need each other, more than I think we even realize. I love you guys. And I love that we can all step away for a couple days at a time and refocus and come back and feel missed and welcomed. It truly is an amazing thing. :thumbup:


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I would have lost it months ago if it weren't for you and Green! Also very excited to add Star in with that too :)

I mean it! One way or another I'm here for you ladies until the end!


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Puma you are right in a tough period of time. I've found cycle 6-12 really hard because there is something slowing things down but you don't know what. You don't know if you will be one of the lucky 15% who will conceive in the next 6 cycles (most people conceive in the first 6 months) or if you will be one of the 15% who tries beyond a year and is labelled infertile. It's hard because you don't know if you need testing or how long to wait. An infertility label is a hard pill to swallow. Accepting treatment is likely worse. I'm not ready to say goodbye to the hope that it could still happen naturally for me.
> 
> BUT I know for myself I have gotten amazing support from you and the ladies here. Sometimes it gets too hard to hope for yourself. So right now, I will hope for you so that you don't have to. You will one day be a mother of 2. It may take time, you may need help, or you may be one of the lucky ones. But you will get there. We are in this together :)

Wow, yep, you nailed it. 6-12, 15 percent.


----------



## greenarcher

A freaking men! You guys are the bomb!


----------



## BelleNuit

well got a ton of ewcm today (CD 9), so I'm 90% sure I'm heading for a CD 12 ovulation (on Friday). OPK will likely be positive tomorrow.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe you guys!!! :hugs: I'm glad I joined in, finally having someone to talk to about stuffs, and support for when Hubbies just don't understand!!!

We'll get through this together!!! :happydance:

Yippie Belle! Hope that your opk comes back positive!!!

----

Any one have a clue how to still get the amazing taste of soda without drinking the crap? I've tried 4-5 different things, and the taste just isn't the same as Mt Dew. I don't like "soda water" it just tastes like bubbling acid to me (more than Mt Dew is), although I like the bubbling part, the flavor just blek!
I've been hunting down a solution for a while, and just can't grasp any that are good for the body and have a decent flavor that make me want more. 
I don't drink coffee, so it's (the Mt Dew) the only source of caffeine that I get, and some days I drink only 1 can, an others I just can't stop drinking it (meaning another can or a bottle -- and if I go out I usually try to get sprite but sometimes get MD).
I was looking into juices, but they all have that aspartame and/or high fructose corn syrup < which is what i'm trying to avoid...
I even went back old school and drank some ginger ale for a while, but it also has both in it! I was *shocked* at that find, so I quit drinking it.

I'm at the point of thinking my Mt Dew might not be as bad as all the other crap out there now. It seems that if I don't want the one chemical, the other is in there.
Another issue I found, is that some healthier options like true "all natural" and "organic" don't see to be in any of the stores around me; and I hate shopping online.


----------



## greenarcher

Yay ewcm belle! I might be right there with you. I o between cd16 and 18, and today is 15. Opk negative yesterday, well see what today ahows.

Star, have you heard of stevia extract? There's a cola brand called Zevia that uses it as a sweetner, and it's a natural plant extract. Check it out!

Tried preseed before and after bd and cup today, and good grief what a mess. I don't think I put the cup in right, or maybe there was just a ton of goop in me! Any tips?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green! I've never used the lily cup, soft cups are a much different style! Are you using the applicators for the preseed? I find the applicators are useful because the "goop" is usually a little higher up. I also don't put preseed in after BD! Just before. Maybe do a couple practice runs with the cup to get the hang of it! The cups are a little cumbersome sometimes


Star why don't you try soda water with those crystal light mixes, or with a spritz of lemon. I also like mixing half soda water with orange juice to get a little extra flavour and tang. Pop/soda is super addicting! So I get where you're coming from! Honestly though it takes about 3 weeks for our taste buds to reset. I bet if you quit Mt. Dew for 3 weeks and then tried it again after a break you'd find it really sweet!


----------



## greenarcher

I actually am using a different brand, but yes, I used the applicators. I put it in before hand, then I put some more inside the cup prior to inserting it, not inside me directly. I had figured the cup out yesterday and got a good seal, but this time, it slipped out of my hands and unrolled early? Maybe that's my issue. 

I think star had said she tried flavored soda waters and didn't like them


----------



## BelleNuit

I thought she had just tried plain soda water, my bad :) 

The cups are definitely cumbersome


----------



## StarGazerRose

(sorry girls I was on another forum *giggle* trying to work out some ideas for my crafts) --- yeah I'm a bad employee ... I'd rather be doing everything BUT my work.
(I grew up in the south :haha: so it's 'soda' to me.)

Crystal Light actually has aspartame in it (I spent like 5 mins looking at all the boxes down that isle couple weeks ago). 
I bought a vitamin B Mio (which actually tastes rather good). And I found a "Real Lemon/Lime" thing which had a HORRIBLE after taste (great while drinking it, bad when you aren't) -- so that's junk now.
I don't bring water with me every day so I don't drink it like i should. < I really need to start drinking more water, plain or flavored...

I can "quit" soda if I don't _think_ about quitting it. The thought of actually wanting to quit makes me want to drink more of it. --- thus the super addictive part of it. If I find something else to drink, I just simple don't bring the soda with me (which gives me a better option to not drink it), but I usually need a second drink at one point or another, and i usually go get a soda from the vending machine.

I've tried "Ice" drinks, they package them with flavors I don't like, which sit in my pantry for ages until i figure out what to do with them. Those were the best. The flavors I liked the most are only found in a few stores, and Walmart just stopped carrying them :( [like there isn't even a spot on the shelf anymore :sad: ]

Urgh i think Soda companies just plan out the other drinks to be just as bad as they are so you can't come off 'em! Conspiracies!!! :haha:


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't think i could use a menstrual cup. I'm squeamish when my tampon gets full. I think I might loose my cookies if I use a cup. And I'm clumsy so I'm sure I'd probably spill it and just get it everywhere ... and then it would look like I murdered some one in the bathroom stall ... and yeah .... I can just see it going down fast!


----------



## greenarcher

Oh good lord, don't say that, I'll end up doing it! I have really light flow, so I'm hoping I'll only need to empty it at home.

Guys, my husband didn't get the job he interviewed for. I'm really upset, and I'm sure he feels like shit. It wouldn't bother me so much if he just helped out more without my asking. Did my laundry. Cooked anything. cleaned anything. I hate being the nag, and with all this free time on his hands, why can't he take the initiative!? 

At this rate, I'm liable to quit my own job to put some fire under him.


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha Well I'm used to heavy flows, so perhaps if I find out with these close cycles, I won't need to keep buying the ultra tampons -- I barely needed my regulars this cycle! That was such a nice relief. I just would rather stick to tampons ... not in the mood to learn something new, think about how it's doing ... (plus it reminds me of the digital one that syncs with the phone ... :lol: at the commercial)

That sucks about the job -- I know that feeling!

OH I feel ya about the lazy bum... My hubby says that he'll do all this stuff... but it boils down to what? him vacuuming the living room and maybe -- wait ... nope I do that. Oh ... cleaning the bathroom *cough* i mean tub ... haha ....
I do the laundry (all of it), dishes, yard, trimming, dusting/straightening/tidy up, sweep/mop. So um what's left? vacuuming? yeah I end up doing that too. Scrubbing down the bathroom, yup I end up doing that too, cause this big strong man can't seem to get the spots off the tub or walls.
I ask him to put the dinner (pizza / chicken tenders) in the oven, and the world has ended...
I noticed the air filter needed to be changed. I pulled it down, put it almost in front of the vent. I left it there....He nudged it cause the plastic was covering the vent like an inch. I asked him if he'd change it. It sat there for 2-3 more weeks. I gave up and I changed it... He got all defensive about only being asked once ... Should I really have had to ask you ? .... 
Then he was "cleaning the towel" and i noticed he wasn't using cleaner. I passivly said that it works better if you add bleach or cleaner. He said something about the bleach under the cabinet... and I'm like *opening cupboard to show my line of tampon boxes, hair basket and toilet paper stash* no bleach ... We haven't had bleach in over a year, but yet he uses it ... *glare* yeah right!

Men! Seriously! I love the bugger, but he sure gets under my skin!


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, god it almost makes me want to start dating women.


----------



## puma1986

greenarcher said:


> Oh good lord, don't say that, I'll end up doing it! I have really light flow, so I'm hoping I'll only need to empty it at home.
> 
> Guys, my husband didn't get the job he interviewed for. I'm really upset, and I'm sure he feels like shit. It wouldn't bother me so much if he just helped out more without my asking. Did my laundry. Cooked anything. cleaned anything. I hate being the nag, and with all this free time on his hands, why can't he take the initiative!?
> 
> At this rate, I'm liable to quit my own job to put some fire under him.

Make sure you fix that NOW because having a baby isn't going to get better. It'll get worse. He'll find excuses. I promise. I'm the bread winner, too. My husband cooks, cleans, grocery shops, and does laundry. And he's a manly man type of guy. So if my hubs can do it, so can yours! I'd be irrate if I busted my ass working and my husband sat around all day.

***EDIT: AND my husband suffers from severe ulcerative colitis and is tied to the bathroom most days. (which is also why he isn't currently working) GET ON THEM LADIES! There is no greater sign of disrespect than a man who isn't working and can't even do the simple things required to make life a little easier on you when you get home! You think you're mad now? Wait until you're doing everything you're doing now AND changing the baby by yourself, waking up by yourself, and feeling totally and completely isolated with postpartum depression. How dare any man sit on his ass and and allow his wife/fiance/girlfriend to do all of the work. 

I promise. A man should be ashamed of himself for not helping out.

EDIT 2: Not to say they aren't totally awesome in other ways! ( why else would you be trying to have their baby!) :) But my husband rants and gets really angry at men who allow their women to do all of the work while they kick back. Every one of you deserve the best! And that's exactly what I want for you! <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I don't think you could have said it any better. My husband does most of the cooking and the dishes/kitchen work. I do other things around the house (clean bathroom, living room). We both do our own laundry and we both work. 

Green I could not imagine the amount of pressure you must be under having to do all the work inside and outside the house. It's just not right.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't mean to make it sound like he sits on his butt while i do all that. Don't get me wrong, if I do ask him, he finds a time to do stuff. Just more often than not, I'm the one who ends up doing it cause when I ask I wanted it done before I asked.
I'm honestly just as "lazy" as he is. Come home and don't wanna do anything.
He works outside doing manual labor, so he's pretty tired when he gets home, and I understand that. So I let him play his games and chill a bit. 
He actually likes to cook, when we ever cook at home.

Anyways ... how's everyone day going?
I'm trying to figure out my CM for the past couple. I feel wet, but my liner is dry....


----------



## BelleNuit

Days okay. Got frost for the first time this AM. I think we are headed for a brutal winter. Time to pull the garden!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Frost already? Where do you live?
I'm in NC, we're still getting 80+ days...
I probably won't see frost til _maybe_ December ...probably January, we'll have a snow day in middle of February.


----------



## BelleNuit

I live in Northern Alberta (Canada). Sometimes we get a warm September, but its not uncommon to get frost by now. Often we have our first snow in early October. By November we often have a good pile of snow accumulated, and it usually sticks around till April. December/January/February are our coldest months. Ironically heaviest snowfall is usually in November and March when its a bit warmer. When its -20C its too cold to snow. Winter is pretty awful. The last few years have been pretty mild so we've been lucky, but I've heard this year won't be. 

Our early winters are part of why Canadians have Thanksgiving in October. Our harvest has to be pretty much wrapped up by then. But the leaves are pretty right now :) We get about one month of fall, so you have to enjoy it!


----------



## StarGazerRose

If we had snow for that long we'd be considered in a "state of emergency". We can't handle anything more than a few days. We aren't prepared for it cause we don't end up with anything of magnitude.
We southerners just don't know how to handle snow (or ice). Although I miss actual snow (whether it sticks or not) We tend to get ice, which melts and creates ice for the next day, which melts and creates a mess .... and so on. 
Although I'm not much for the cold, I think that I'd probably really like being where "snow" was really snow and not "ice"!
Hubby's parents are from NY and talk all the time of snow... and they keep telling me that i wouldn't like it as much as I think I would. :shrug: will never know, cause i probably won't be going to NY any time soon.


----------



## greenarcher

Wow, I can't imagine frost now. We're still having days where we hit the hundreds (according to my car thermometer), and daily 90s unless its raining.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Archer you must be farther south than me to still be hitting the 100s!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Archer, My husband was the same when he first lost his job and i remember complaining on here about how he doesnt do anything but create mess at home for me to clean. And girls here told me to FIX things otherwise when baby comes, its gonna get worse which made me worry even more. I know you guys were trying to help but it wasnt helping at the time since you cant fix a person. 

I was like omg Puma said its gonna get worse, she has a kid already so she probably knows it best, what am i gonna do, maybe we will have to get divorced. I was just confused. 

At the end, I did absolutely nothing to change him, i just kept nagging and nothing changed. After our first ultrasound, he started changing. He cooked so many meals that i didnt know he was capable of. Does dishes, cleans around the house and keeps telling me to rest. Now that he has a job, he still does his duties like hangs his clothes when he gets home, preps the table for food, helps me when im cooking. So maybe thought of being a father did change him, and thats the motivation he needed not me trying to change him with my nagging. 

Honestly just give him sometime, its not easy for guys to sit at home and do all these things. Dont worry about it too much, im sure when there is a baby, he will step up his game. :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol Star snow turns to ice! Bah! There's just no winning with winter. If we get a heavy snowfall, cars will drive on the snow, pack it down and the heat from the tires will melt it into this hard packed icy snowy mess. Then we have to sand and salt the roads so it turns into a brown mucky mess.

Winter is beautiful!! From indoors by a wood fire. Lol it's also much more enjoyable in shorter bursts. 

Golden glad to hear your husband is shaping up. Hope he's just as helpful when baby comes.

More ewcm today, opk not positive yet, will probably be positive tomorrow


----------



## BelleNuit

ooh more ewcm again today. I've been getting way more than normal (or maybe I just forget what its like every cycle?? LOL). Maybe the acupunctures helping! I'm looking forward to my next treatment on Saturday. I usually get up to 3 days of ewcm and then I O, so should either O tomorrow or Saturday. Still waiting on that positive OPK 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Glad to see that he made a turn. I'm pretty sure that DH will do the same. (maybe not cater to me, but at least helps out around the house)
Shoot I'd be happy if he just would wash his clothes (i never change the dial on the washer, all he has to do it turn the nob, add soap and shut the lid!


A little early morning griping on my end:

Noticed my CM is not lining up with what I should have (which is the creamy sticky stuff)... I think I finally saw a little creamy yesterday evening, but it's still dry on my liner. I put "nothing seen, nothing felt" and the app's messages told me that it's not right for the point of cycle i'm in. But i'm new to most of the tracking stuff, so I might just be putting the wrong thing!

My back hurts like crazy. I can't bend or twist or breathe without it knotting up. I got it to pop a little by slightly twisting, but it killed the other side... Been bending at the knees all morning cause yeah, it's that tense!

My boobs are annoying me. Not like the symptoms you'd normally hear about. -- I had surgery many years ago (i think nearly 9 yrs ago) on one breast, I have scar tissue still, and the big scar is still there from the incision. I think it stunted the growth of that boob. It's like noticeably smaller than the other, my shirts/cami's all twist and I have to adjust my bra so they look almost the same size (meaning I have to hike up the one to flatten out the larger >,< )
I'm thinking about padding my one cup. Not sure what I should do, but it's like crazy noticeable (or at least to me).

I felt a little down last night. I think i'm out this month... I mean I have my progesterone test tomorrow morning, so that will suggest whether I O'd or not, or even perhaps have the right level for this point of the cycle. But I just kinda feel lost --- idk maybe that's a "sign" haha :shrug:


----------



## puma1986

Ack!!!! WTF man! I think I'm roughly 7 dpo based on CM and patterns in the past. I am dying. Seriously so turned on and my MIL is visiting!!! There is no TMI is this forum so I'm just going to ellaborate. I feel like my entire under carriage is softly vibrating and receiving a high amount of blood flow. Does this make sense? This is pretty normal around ovulation but certainly not right now. This is the WORST. My BBs aren't sore yet either which is WEIRD. They are always sore by now. 

Golden: Im glad your DH has stepped up!


----------



## puma1986

StarGazerRose said:


> Glad to see that he made a turn. I'm pretty sure that DH will do the same. (maybe not cater to me, but at least helps out around the house)
> Shoot I'd be happy if he just would wash his clothes (i never change the dial on the washer, all he has to do it turn the nob, add soap and shut the lid!
> 
> 
> A little early morning griping on my end:
> 
> Noticed my CM is not lining up with what I should have (which is the creamy sticky stuff)... I think I finally saw a little creamy yesterday evening, but it's still dry on my liner. I put "nothing seen, nothing felt" and the app's messages told me that it's not right for the point of cycle i'm in. But i'm new to most of the tracking stuff, so I might just be putting the wrong thing!
> 
> My back hurts like crazy. I can't bend or twist or breathe without it knotting up. I got it to pop a little by slightly twisting, but it killed the other side... Been bending at the knees all morning cause yeah, it's that tense!
> 
> My boobs are annoying me. Not like the symptoms you'd normally hear about. -- I had surgery many years ago (i think nearly 9 yrs ago) on one breast, I have scar tissue still, and the big scar is still there from the incision. I think it stunted the growth of that boob. It's like noticeably smaller than the other, my shirts/cami's all twist and I have to adjust my bra so they look almost the same size (meaning I have to hike up the one to flatten out the larger >,< )
> I'm thinking about padding my one cup. Not sure what I should do, but it's like crazy noticeable (or at least to me).
> 
> I felt a little down last night. I think i'm out this month... I mean I have my progesterone test tomorrow morning, so that will suggest whether I O'd or not, or even perhaps have the right level for this point of the cycle. But I just kinda feel lost --- idk maybe that's a "sign" haha :shrug:

You aren't out yet mamasita! The back pains sound hopeful! And pregnancy results in lots of CM or no CM so I wouldn't worry too much about that! :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Puma!
I'm still 7 days til I can test ... URGH this week went by fast, but these two weeks are driving my NUTS!
Which reminds me, I should go buy some tests ... *scribbles down a note*

My bbs are feeling weird, but I think it's just cause i've been focusing on them -- ya know you kinda start imagining things the longer you examine/look at ... but like i said they are already annoying me being of different sizes ... 

haha MIL visiting kinda screws things up! 
I've had waves rush over me while I'm at work --- just thinking about hubby.... weirdest feeling ever to maintain a calm while wanting it so bad (and sadly those are the says that DH is too tired and won't budge)


----------



## greenarcher

Golden - that's really nice to hear. I think he's still depressed about being unemployed. And like Star said, it's not as bad as it sounds. He'll do anything I ASK him to do, I just get tired of asking (and often I have to ask 3-5 times before it gets done). I would just like him to take the initiative, realize what needs to be done, and just do it. 

Star - we each do our own laundry, like Puma. Stop doing his. Force his hand! Dry cm isn't abnormal. I think you're fine. As long as you're not dry around O, you're good. 

Belle - I'm glad you have good EWCM to help you pinpoint O. You're very lucky! Definitely post photos of your positive OPK when you get it! 

Puma - I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. It's so god damn frustrating! Go for a drive and find a church parking lot to bang in! ;) I lived in a very wooded area, and that's what we used to do! They're usually empty if it's not Sunday 

I've had like 3 different, almost positive OPKs this cycle (including yesterday). I think maybe I had O pain this morning (I usually O around today)? I have no idea. Forgot to temp this morning. I'll do an OPK here in a few hours. No idea if/when I'm going to O. I guess I'm just going to keep temping and keep BD, and hopefully get some answers in a few weeks. Ugh. 

I've kept all my OPKs this month, I'll take a photo and post them later tonight if I remember. It's driving me NUTS.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well, end of last week was when I had water for a few days, then a day of ewcm, then a day of watery again.
We BD on all but the day of the ewcm, cause we'd been doing it so much ,we needed a break *snicker*
I took two opk tests one the second day of the watery (Low), one the ewcm day (High). And since we BD the day after I think I would have hit it.
Pretty much each day after the last "watery" day I had felt wet but dry liner, and these past two days have just been dry.
So i have NO clue what day I actually would have O'd on. I assume the day _after_ the ewcm? the one which we BD'd on.

My acid reflux is bothering me ... omg it never kicks in during the day like this unless i odn't eat --- I'm eating lunch right now ... what the crap man?!

...I will not symptom check, I will not symptom check, I WILL NOT SYMPTOM CHECK ...:argh:


----------



## greenarcher

Holy balls, okay I had my opk turn very positive, finally! And I left work early because I was so distracted and turned on! Got it on and took care of business. Wow I haven't felt like that in a while


----------



## BelleNuit

Bahaha! Green I love your advice about the church parking lot!! I grew up on a farm so our go to spot was always the barn, a field, or a neighbors field haha

OPK was positive today! No pictures to show because I just use the digital clear blues. I can't be bothered with line interpretation LOL. If it's positive again tomorrow it'll be a CD 13 ovulation. If it's negative my O date will be tomorrow.

Going to BD tonight! If positive again tomorrow I'll try to convince DH to do it again for good measure :p


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo Green for your + OPK! So nice to finally have a cycle buddy!


----------



## puma1986

Woooo! Green! Get it girl! LMAO That's how I've been feeling today with NO WAY TO FIX IT!!!!! I'm envious! I bet you feel WAYYYYY better now, too! :) 

I really have this absurd but insane feeling that one of us ladies are going to get our BFP this cycle. I'm serious! I think it's in the cards! And if we do, I called it!

Or more hilariously (and awesomely) if all FOUR of us got our BFP!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Woo hoo Green for your + OPK! So nice to finally have a cycle buddy!

You jerk! You stole her. She was MY cycle buddy for months. 

Rude. 

:growlmad:

Just kidding. :hugs: But really... what the hell Green! Where's your cycle loyalty?!


----------



## greenarcher

Yes! Excellent two positive opks for this thread!

Star, it sounds like you're 4 or 5 dpo. Just a little early for symptom spotting ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

puma1986 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo Green for your + OPK! So nice to finally have a cycle buddy!
> 
> You jerk! You stole her. She was MY cycle buddy for months.
> 
> Rude.
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> Just kidding. :hugs: But really... what the hell Green! Where's your cycle loyalty?!Click to expand...

LOL :hugs: Well just think, you get to be the star of the show now! No cycle buddy means its all about you!

Puma! I SO hope that you called it and that one of us gets a BFP this cycle! Its been too damn long!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

:lol: you guys are awesome!
I've been too exhausted lately to enjoy a nice rumble-in-the-sheets. I was tired at like 8 and fell asleep on the couch probably around 9
Makes me what to have tested one more day... But i didn't :dohh: I got a "high" but didn't test for a "peak". But my cramping dissipated after the ewcm, so I think I might have still O'd one of those two days!

I had my progesterone blood work this morning. I love lab visits, in and out in 10 mins!
But ... Urgh I hate nurses that MOVE THE DAMN NEEDLE!!! :growlmad: My arm is killing me now! I'll have a stupid whelp!
Results Monday .... Fx for a HIGH NUMBER!

Yeah I figured I was kinda too early for any real symptoms, so i'm trying to ignore everything I "think" I feel.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Anyone else on regular occasions have weird dreams?
I've noticed that some of mine lately have been tied to events that have happened, but they are still so off the wall.
Like the other day we had to pick up my MIL's car for her. And I was having issues finding my passwords yesterday.
 My dream was I was told to go pick something up, my car (which was _her_ car) wasn't big enough so I needed the van (which no one has one irl) anyways. I pull up to the destination, which is the house on the corner of my road (I don't know the people, never see them, never talked to them...) I'm there to pick up a Doe ... a full size deer! Some how park "my" car, drive the van into the yard. After fighting with the deer for a while I get it in the van. I leave the car on the side of the road. I'm having issues stopping the van. I'm driving from the passenger side, with no petals or wheel. I'm panicking trying to call DH for help, he refuses to come because I can handle it. So after almost wrecking, I caused another car to wreck into the people's suv from the house that I just came from. I freak out. I'm on the phone again trying to tell DH that I just caused an accident and he's still refusing to come. Then I notice ... the car is missing.... and all of my important documents are in there. Now we have to cancel all our bank cards, change all our passwords ... our life was over...
​

Oh and I've had a couple (for the past few days) dreams about either affairs, sex toys, or something related to arousal ...

My normal dreams are less "domestic" and other worldly, so I'm used to odd dreams of no meaning...


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> puma1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo Green for your + OPK! So nice to finally have a cycle buddy!
> 
> You jerk! You stole her. She was MY cycle buddy for months.
> 
> Rude.
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> Just kidding. :hugs: But really... what the hell Green! Where's your cycle loyalty?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :hugs: Well just think, you get to be the star of the show now! No cycle buddy means its all about you!
> 
> Puma! I SO hope that you called it and that one of us gets a BFP this cycle! Its been too damn long!!!Click to expand...

Amen! And I'm sorry puma! Believe me, I wish I was still on track with you, but my cycle decided to not cooperate and delay!

Star, I totally feel you on nurses that dig for a vein. Owww! And I totally have dreams like that! Completely normal feeling to the point where I'm not sure if they're memories or dreams.

Guys, my best friend told me she's 5 weeks pregnant!!!! Ahhhh!!! I'm so freaking excited! She's been pregnant before, but miscarried at about 8 weeks. I really hope this one sticks. And I really hope I get to be her bump buddy, and bump buddies with all of you! She got pregnant her very first month after getting married :p lucky dog! My husband is a little sad because we're not pregnant and we've been trying for a while. Now he's having performance anxiety! :( it sucks!

But I don't have a speck of jealousy! I could not be happier, and I am so excited to spoil the shit out of her kid! I don't have any nieces or nephews yet, so this is going to be the first baby in my life since my 17 year old brother! Ahhhhh!


----------



## greenarcher

AND my other close friend transferred 2 embryos last this week!!! This is their last try at ivf. We could be the terrible three!


----------



## puma1986

Star- LOL! I can understand how those dreams could be confusing. I've always had extraordinarily realistic dreams. To the point where I sometimes wonder if I've ventured into a parallel universe while dreaming. It is extremely difficult to separate dreams from reality when I first wake up. You can imagine how problematic this might be when I have dreamed that my DH has cheated on me. When I wake up, I understand that my dream was simply a dream - but it is intensely difficult to shake the raw emotion. 

Green - Hooray for your best friend!!!! This is awesome news. Also for your friend who transferred her embryos! I really have a feeling that one of us are going to get lucky this month! :)

Speaking of lucky... WTF MAN!!!! AF is due in 5-6 days and I don't have sore BB's :growlmad: Just watch, I probably didn't even ovulate the month I chose not to temp! Not that I love sore BB's - I totally don't, but I am bothered that they aren't when they have been every single cycle for the past almost 9 years! I keep poking them thinking that they'd be sore. NOPE!


----------



## StarGazerRose

No one i know is having babies, most of them already had them (and they are on 2 or 3)

6 days til i can test... this next week is gonna kill me! I'm ready for Monday already --- I want my results from this blood test!

So sleepy today, even after going to bed early last night. Might be the carbs i devoured ...but still sleepy regardless!
Added some Vitamin B to my water (surprisingly decent flavor add-in by MiO) and I already drank half the bottle of water!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma with all that great ewcm you recorded I'm positive that you O'd! Maybe the fact that your bbs aren't sore is a good sign! Especially if every other cycle they were sore and AF always came! I bet with all your good feelings you'll be the one pregnant this month! I'm not feeling particularly hopeful or pessimistic for myself. Feel pretty neutral. I've check out in a way I think

Green so exciting for your friends! I hope you 3 can become like the 3 musketeers... Or some other cool trio Lol. That's good that you are still able to feel happy for your pregnant friends. I didn't get bit by the jealousy bug until later on. Now I just avoid the things that upset me. I actively block every pregnancy post/baby picture on my Facebook news feed and feel happier for it! 

Star that's awesome that you found a soda alternative that works for you! Woo hoo!!

Well either today or tomorrow is O day for me! Hopefully some magic will happen in the next 24-48 hours. At this point conception really does seem like magic!


----------



## greenarcher

Puma, I 100% agree with Belle! All that ewcm is a great sign AND anything different in the tww is good! Ive heard so many stories of women whose only symptoms were the lack of symptoms! I've got high hopes for you! When are you testing?


----------



## greenarcher

Star is af due in 6 days? You and puma seemed to be pretty close in cycle too! I can't wait for you guys to test!


----------



## October_baby

First time posting on any site. TTC #2 with husband (first unplanned while in college 6 years ago not by husband) We are on Calendar month 8 and it has been so overwhelming. Every month DH is excited to test and I hate feeling like a complete disappointment. I had an HSG done on Sept 21st both tubes are clear, ovulating monthly, AF is like clock work. Its devastating to get BFN month after month. I just wish I didn't want it so bad. I literally obsess over it daily.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Welcome October!

Archer, my prediction says the 2nd for AF, but "to test" says in 6 days ... that doesn't make sense ... I think I messed up my apps predictions. CD1 was back on the 4th, I told the app i have 28 day cycles, which puts me at AF on the 1st...
Now I'm confused ... @[email protected] I might still test ... cause ya never know what it shows!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh and ... the MiO is just something I found. It only has 1 preservative in it (unlike a few I saw the have 2 or 3) and none of the other crap in it. I actually only drink it every so often, I still drink the crap out of some MtD though.
But the MiO I have is vitamin B, which helps wake you up (so some one said) so I try to remember to drink it for a morning drink, and MtD for lunch.


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome October,

I can definitely relate to that sense of disappointment. My DHs SA was fantastic so the "problem" is either with me, or with neither of us (in which case we'll be unexplained). I'm getting an HSG next cycle, and so far all of my testing has come back normal (normal hormones, ovulate regularly, regular cycles). I have no reason to believe the HSG will be abnormal either. After 13 cycles of trying I've come to the conclusion that either it really can take awhile due to bad luck for some folks, OR there are some things that go wrong that docs just can't quite figure out


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome October! You're with a good batch of ladies. Definitely make sure to explore other aspects of the forum, there are a lot of awesome, supportive women here. How old is your child?

Star - If CD1 was the 4th, then lets say O was the 17-18th, so you'd be 5 or 6 DPO. If I were you, I'd be testing on Monday 

Belle - <3 hang in there. You and star are my inspirations. I look to you to stay positive because my OH is really despondent now that he's found out our best friends are preg after 1 cycle. He really wants to have a kid, but now it's all he thinks about when we BD. Total performance pressure. :( It sucks a lot.

BUT! He was able to pull through for me today ;) It's O day! I added some preseed after, and stayed put for a while. Hopefully we made a baby today! I'll be testing on Oct. 3rd, with my friend who is getting 2 embryos transferred.


----------



## BelleNuit

Fingers crossed Green that a little bit of magic will happen for both of us tonight. I actually cried after BD tonight. So freakin emotional lol. I just feel like this is it. If it doesn't happen this cycle then I give up and will leave it in the hands of the doc


----------



## puma1986

Awe, you guys! My emotional ttc buddies! <3 I really hope that this is it for both of you! You will know for certain in about two weeks!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was SO sleepy Friday. At home we ate dinner, I tried to watch an episode (managed but I don't remember the show) Fell asleep on the couch. That was around 8:30-9p
My acid reflux seems to be on the fritz too...it's been bothering all day! (It normally only bothers me in the morning, when I'm super anxious/nervous, and if I don't eat) Was making me feel like crap while I was eating my lunch...so weird!

Ladies! I love this new system where they message you reports! So no waiting til Monday. My doctor messaged me my results from my progesterone test!!!
Drum. Roll. Please .... *pererererererererererrrrrr*


Spoiler
:happydance::wohoo::happydance:23.6!:happydance::wohoo::happydance:
Doc says: 
Good rise in progesterone consistent with ovulation. If not period in 1 week check a pregnancy test.​
_A reminder: 
Mid luteal 5.2-18.6 ng/mL
Females First trimester 4.7-50.7 ng/mL_ <<<


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Star! Thats excellent!!! Yay!!! One step closer to getting your BFP!

Were you taking clomid this cycle? Its hard to keep track sometimes!


----------



## puma1986

StarGazerRose said:


> I was SO sleepy Friday. At home we ate dinner, I tried to watch an episode (managed but I don't remember the show) Fell asleep on the couch. That was around 8:30-9p
> My acid reflux seems to be on the fritz too...it's been bothering all day! (It normally only bothers me in the morning, when I'm super anxious/nervous, and if I don't eat) Was making me feel like crap while I was eating my lunch...so weird!
> 
> Ladies! I love this new system where they message you reports! So no waiting til Monday. My doctor messaged me my results from my progesterone test!!!
> Drum. Roll. Please .... *pererererererererererrrrrr*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :happydance::wohoo::happydance:23.6!:happydance::wohoo::happydance:
> Doc says:
> Good rise in progesterone consistent with ovulation. If not period in 1 week check a pregnancy test.​
> _A reminder:
> Mid luteal 5.2-18.6 ng/mL
> Females First trimester 4.7-50.7 ng/mL_ <<<

Woohoo!!!! What did the results show?


----------



## BelleNuit

Click the spoiler button puma! Results show a nice progesterone number! Awesome Star!


----------



## puma1986

Oh that's so cool! I didn't even see that. I love the spoiler button.

And that's awesome!!!!! Hooray! So stoked to see your progesterone is rising!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know right?!
I was super psyched when I read that number!!
First time in years I've gotten an even remotely high number! Heck I think this was possibly the first time I've O'd in the 5 years!

I took Letrozol 5mg this cycle. Clomid did nothing for me I think I got a 1 with it.

Last night was odd, Hubby was tired at like 8:30, and went to bed. I was feeling kinda wiped out myself, so I laid down too. After struggling to sleep, I still had a pretty rough time. Hubby was snoring/moaning and hogging the bed. The dog is farting up a storm (the dog food we got him just changed their formula). Anyways I was in an out all night. Woke up at 7a but felt like I just laid down, so I went back to sleep.
Woke up 3 hours later and felt like a bus just ran over every inch of me. I'm stretched and popped and walked around the house, and I just feel awful.
Urgh and I'm burning up :( 

Hubby's pretty excited. He keeps saying "maybe you _are_ pregnant" every time I mention something. As excited I am, i know it's way too early for all that, so I'm just trying to deal with whatever is going on one twitch/pain/stuffy nose/feverish feeling at a time!

Anyways. I'm probably gonna wait til next Sunday to test. That's when my period is supposed to start but mainly because I don't wanna take it before I go to work Friday, or on Saturday and risk telling people while I'm at work. This way Sunday i'm at home and Hubby is possibly home, so we can test together!


----------



## puma1986

StarGazerRose said:


> I know right?!
> I was super psyched when I read that number!!
> First time in years I've gotten an even remotely high number! Heck I think this was possibly the first time I've O'd in the 5 years!
> 
> I took Letrozol 5mg this cycle. Clomid did nothing for me I think I got a 1 with it.
> 
> Last night was odd, Hubby was tired at like 8:30, and went to bed. I was feeling kinda wiped out myself, so I laid down too. After struggling to sleep, I still had a pretty rough time. Hubby was snoring/moaning and hogging the bed. The dog is farting up a storm (the dog food we got him just changed their formula). Anyways I was in an out all night. Woke up at 7a but felt like I just laid down, so I went back to sleep.
> Woke up 3 hours later and felt like a bus just ran over every inch of me. I'm stretched and popped and walked around the house, and I just feel awful.
> Urgh and I'm burning up :(
> 
> Hubby's pretty excited. He keeps saying "maybe you _are_ pregnant" every time I mention something. As excited I am, i know it's way too early for all that, so I'm just trying to deal with whatever is going on one twitch/pain/stuffy nose/feverish feeling at a time!
> 
> Anyways. I'm probably gonna wait til next Sunday to test. That's when my period is supposed to start but mainly because I don't wanna take it before I go to work Friday, or on Saturday and risk telling people while I'm at work. This way Sunday i'm at home and Hubby is possibly home, so we can test together!

Star, I think this sounds like a great plan! It's also interesting how some medications work wonders on certain individuals, but not on others. I'm glad they seemed to find the perfect fit for you! It makes me sad/I find it curious how some couples with try for YEARS without success and then the moment they are put onto the right medication, they conceive immediately. Like, what the heck universe. Couldn't this opportunity have happened years ago?! But then I think of all of the couples who simply cannot conceive no matter how long they try and I realize what a serious blessing that pregnancy is, PERIOD. My first kiddo was an accident with an ex. I was young and terrified and was certainly a much different experience than this time. Now I'm happily married, almost 9 years older and going on 8 months of perfectly timed BD sessions! I'm looking forward to my fertility appointment at the end of October although I wish I didn't have to wait so long. 

I think it's so cute when our husbands get so excited! You both are going to be wonderful parents and you will get to tell your kiddo about your tireless devotion to bringing them into the world <3


----------



## greenarcher

StarGazerRose said:


> I know right?!
> I was super psyched when I read that number!!
> First time in years I've gotten an even remotely high number! Heck I think this was possibly the first time I've O'd in the 5 years!
> 
> I took Letrozol 5mg this cycle. Clomid did nothing for me I think I got a 1 with it.
> 
> Last night was odd, Hubby was tired at like 8:30, and went to bed. I was feeling kinda wiped out myself, so I laid down too. After struggling to sleep, I still had a pretty rough time. Hubby was snoring/moaning and hogging the bed. The dog is farting up a storm (the dog food we got him just changed their formula). Anyways I was in an out all night. Woke up at 7a but felt like I just laid down, so I went back to sleep.
> Woke up 3 hours later and felt like a bus just ran over every inch of me. I'm stretched and popped and walked around the house, and I just feel awful.
> Urgh and I'm burning up :(
> 
> Hubby's pretty excited. He keeps saying "maybe you _are_ pregnant" every time I mention something. As excited I am, i know it's way too early for all that, so I'm just trying to deal with whatever is going on one twitch/pain/stuffy nose/feverish feeling at a time!
> 
> Anyways. I'm probably gonna wait til next Sunday to test. That's when my period is supposed to start but mainly because I don't wanna take it before I go to work Friday, or on Saturday and risk telling people while I'm at work. This way Sunday i'm at home and Hubby is possibly home, so we can test together!

Actually, I think by this point, you might be having legit symptoms! I hope your hubby is right! I wouldn't be able to wait that long, but I totally understand your reasoning. Looking forward to your test in a week!

Puma - totally cute when husbands get excited. I love it! I really hope I pop positive this cycle. 

I found out yesterday that husband has been doing the bare minimum for his job search. I was so mad. I left the house, cooled down, and then came home and I told him what utter bullshit it was that I was the one doing all the freaking work, and he was barely helping out around the house! I'm not taking the man who is cruising by with the bare minimum any more. I told him if he wants to keep me, he's going to have to work for it. He agreed and apologized profusely. We'll see what these next few weeks bring...


----------



## BelleNuit

Way to go Green for putting your foot down!

I dont know what it is but my DH always drags his feet too when it comes to job hunting. He's good about helping out around the house, but he loathes job hunting lol. I pretty much have to look up postings and send them to him myself... and then nag and nag and nag until he applies. LOL Thankfully we seem to be in a good patch these days, so hopefully we won't have to worry about job hunting again for awhile. 

Star I really hope this is it for you! It's so wonderful that they have found a medication that works for you! Sometimes thats all it takes! 

Well, I'm definitely in the TWW now. I'm just going to focus on doing other things and now worry too much about symptom spotting. Some months I get no symptoms and others I get loads of symptoms. Its all meant nothing in the past, so I dont think it'll mean much for me now!

I went out and splurged on a new pair of slim cut jeans that I would never be able to wear if I was pregnant (and I probably wouldn't be able to fit into them with a post-pregnancy body either). And by splurged I mean SPLURGED LOL. Its like I'm raising my middle finger to the universe haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe you guys *choking back tears* I don't know if it's me being super emotional, but seriously I'm teary eyed reading your guys support! :hugs:

I'm glad that this pill dosage worked. Now I'm so nervous, excited, tired and achy... haha
OMG my reflux during the day better pan out to be something, cause I'm about to go to the doctor! I just ate a HUGE sandwich, fries, chips, crackers, and it's STILL bothering me.

I've been praying every night that this is it, that this be the ticket to the parenting world, that if I get twins or just a single kid, I will be where I wanna be in life!

I hate job searching --- I think I lost that position for a reason (minus some bad stuff that has been going on in that town lately...), and I'm hoping it's _this_!
But I'm still scouring just in case I find a decent job. It's so hard to find stuff I'm qualified for, or they'll accept me for what I can do for them (They will already be getting a programmer for a designer's fee)

Guys hang with me I'm gonna be going crazy this next week.... *jittery*


----------



## greenarcher

Yea this week is going to be crazy. Definitely.

My friend who did her embryo transfer got a bfp! Now we just have to pray it sticks! FX so tight for her!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe I hope that everything works out for your friends!

I've been munchy all morning. I'm running out of chips ... :(
Drank my MiO Vitamin B water a bit this morning, still craving some soda -- I'll probably finish up this bottle and grab a can.
I'm just glad I didn't feel like the bus hit me this morning! But last night I could only sleep on my back, I hate sleeping on my back. Every time I turned to my side I felt blah. Must have passed cause I woke up in my normal sprawled self.


----------



## puma1986

I feel pissy today. My job is sending me out of state during half of my fertile window in October and a November. 

My job puts me in a hotel during this period and my DH and DS both usually come along and hang out in the hotel. Recently, my DH hasn't really wanted to come alone (he gets bored sitting in the hotel for days) and I told myself last time I asked and he seemed hesitant that I wasn't going to ask him again. (it's stupid, I know, but it breaks my heart that he would rather sit around the house for days instead of sitting in a hotel room and at least get to spend the evenings with me). So anyways... Knowing my fertile window for October would be during that time, I asked DH if he wanted to come and I could tell he didn't want to. And I'm kicking myself for asking because I knew this would be his response. So now I'm pissed and emotional and feel that he clearly doesn't care as much as me. I seriously just want to cry. My chest feels like it's caving in and now I don't want him to come period (not like he wants to anyways). 

I seriously hate this.

EDIT: And we have a dog. In not a dog person. For many reasons I won't get into. And it annoys the hell out of me that we can't go anywhere with the dog without paying more or being seriously inconvenienced. And that is one of the big reasons that he says he doesn't want to come. 

In just really angry. I know I'm being irrational. :(


----------



## StarGazerRose

That sucks Puma :(
Yeah it seems if DH's have a choice they'd rather choose to do what they want rather than anything.
Take a deep breath, and maybe explain to him a bit more [/i]why[/i] you want him to come along. You can always get a baby or a dog sitter to watch your son and the dog.
I think if you just ask him if he wants to come, he doesn't know his purpose, and he will be bored... lean in on the whole "you get sex" if you come with *wink wink*

We set up a vacation finally!!! End of October. and after all that is planned out, DH turns to me and asks: "What about your period? Our luck it will be that week..." I had to go calculate it. Cause if i'm out and my period starts i'm good cause it's in a week. If I don't get my period and I'm not then I'd have to wait til CD40 before I can take my provera, which is 10 days, and then 1 or 2 days after that, which turns out to be a week before the vacation! BUT ... another side of this is if i'm not this round and I get my period like I"m supposed to, there is another FW before our vacation we can try, and get results!
Other wise, either of the situations where I might be pregnant.... I told hubby that he'll find out what it's like to have a nauseated pregnant driver on a road trip... To me it sounds like fun! :haha:


----------



## puma1986

Thanks for your kind words and words of advice, Star. I'm doing a bit better regarding issues earlier but I've been having really strong cramping so I'm fairly certain AF will arrive sometime. 

It really is a cruel joke. Allowing stupid, drug addicted POS parasitic women to get pregnant and then throw their babies in the trash while women like us go to sleep crying because we just want to schnuggle our future babies.

EDIT: I'm sorry. :( I'm just having a really tough day today.


----------



## StarGazerRose

When I hear stories about babies being thrown away, left in the car, murdered because they were "making noise" .... Just makes me sick! 
I hate people more and more each day. And all these people who just don't want kids and keep popping them out -- give them to some one who does want them. They are a precious life that deserves a chance, give them to some one who will give them a life, teach them love, and give them hope that some one out there cares!

--end rant before I start crying--


Hubby was laughing at me earlier. He said "You'll probably look at me all crazy when you do find out cause i've been paying you more attention lately.... 'How did you know'" -- he's trying to interpret my response
I told him he's know before me, jokingly, but honestly he's a gem about all this!
He said even if this isn't the month, that I ovulated, and that means there is a chance no matter and it now will just take time ... Can I just cry right now?! anyone have a bucket for my tears? 

Super tired at work --- could be cause the light over me was burnt out, and my workstation was super dark... But after drinking a whole vitamin b water i was still yawning.
I made it through most of the day before my stupid reflux decided to rear its head. Stuffing my face with Cheez-its while driving, so much fun!
I really hope all this turns out to be something! And I hope i'm not over analyzing...:blush:

:sad1: It's only Monday!!!


----------



## puma1986

Aweeeeee Star! You emotional bundle of everything! *hugs* 

I like stuffing my face with white cheddar cheez its, honestly. If I were there.... We would be stuffing our faces together, totally. 

Your DH sounds absolutely amazing
How extremely sweet. His responses are awesome! He gets the Husband of the day award, for sure! 

My DH brought me home my favorite Snapple and has been giving me extra loves and hugs this evening. So I forgive him. :) 

Belle, I'm totally sympathizing with your emotional rants a couple months ago. I totally know how you felt and feel. 

I also feel much closer to you ladies because we are totally embracing the suck together. For example, I miss BabyC but she was only with us a couple months before she got her BFP and she disappeared completely. There's no way I could do that to you guys. Golden still pops in occasionally which makes me happy. But this journey really does build close ties. 

Green, how are you doing dear? (I've decided to forgive you for abandoning our cycle twin status hehe) :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma the 6th cycle really is a bit of a brick wall when it comes to TTC. You see it coming but you hope and pray like hell that you wont smack right into it. But unfortunately you bust right through the stupid thing and its on to the next cycle for you. 

These last few cycles have been HARD. Unimaginably so. Cycle 6-11 was a nightmare for me and honestly cycle 10-11 was the worst of it. I felt like I went off the deep end for awhile there and I know I couldn't have done it without you ladies. The last few days before AF are the hardest. We are here for you! 

I found though that cycle 12 was easier to tolerate and cycle 13 even more so. I think I've reached a point where I'm apathetic. I know that I've done all I can and it still hasn't worked, so I will probably need a little help. Sometimes letting go and leaving it in the hands of a "higher power" (whether that's God, the universe, science, doctors) is the best thing you can do. 

I won't sugar coat it. You are probably in for a rough couple cycles unless you get that golden ticket out (I so hope you do). But, if you have the unfortunate bad luck to still be trying at the 12 cycle mark, I can promise you that you will dig your way out of that despair and you will find a way to get back to living. At the end of the day there is only so much you can do.


----------



## sil

So this may be silly since you guys have been a group for awhile but do you mind if I join in? I've read through the first 10 pages and last 5 and you just seem like a nice solid group. Im ttc number 3. I was fortunate to have an easy time with 1 and 2, but 3 has been more tricky. I've been trying for 4.5 months now with very irregular cycles (last cycle was 46 days long). My first cycle was a chemical but nothing since. I'm on cd8 and started taking vitex this cycle to see if it helps any. I'm just exhausted. Waiting to ovulate is almost worse than the tww since it's so long and random. At least during the tww I know it'll be 14 days and thats that.

Ps- I know this is a thread for ttc number 1 and I already have children so please do let me know if this isn't a good place for me to post. It just seemed like a nice supportive group.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Welcome Sil! :hi:
You can join the group if you want! ;) 

So I've wanted fish (well really, i've been wanting eggs and bacon for months now, but no one has decent breakfast at 7-8p) so I settled for fish. And I got it and I ate it, but that's not what I wanted ... so now I have a filet and a half of fish, that I don't know when I'll eat it again... I enjoyed my salad more than the fish.

Well girls I'd say that I'll hang out with you as much as possible! I've been seeking a forum to join for months (not particularly about pregnancy & ttc, just one in general) So as I might disappear for a while, I'll make my way back I assure you! <3

I have been neglecting my craft that I NEED to finish like asap, but I've just been too tired or feeling like crap to pull everything out.

ooo Puma, i've never tried the white cheddar ones...I've been lazy when buying cause i get a huge box at Sam's Club (has two bags of orange goodness) 

I think my bed is calling my name... *yawn*


----------



## puma1986

Hey Sil!!! 

Yes, you are certainly more than welcome to join our group :) funny enough, when I posted on this thread over half a year ago, I hadn't realized that it was TTC number 1 either lol! There are a couple of us that already have a kiddo, no worries there! I often think about ladies whose periods are varying lengths or who are just simply wanting a confirmed ovulation! I've heard wonderful things about vitex in conjunction with increasing water consumption! I'm anxious to see how it works for you! Maybe I will try it as well. Are you hoping for a boy or girl this time? :)


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I sincerely appreciate your unsugary perspective. Ita great to be hopeful, but at this stage, it's almost necessary to remain grounded and realistic.


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome sil, I don't think this was posted in the TTC#1. It just so happens that there are a few of us who happen to be working on #1 :)

Long cycles would certainly be frustrating. I have the luxury of short cycles, although I think they could be a bit longer. I was reading that shorter cycles have a decreased likelihood of pregnancy. Maybe thats why I'm still here twiddling my thumbs after 13 cycles. 

Puma there is still room for hope. Don't take my post for anything more than what it is, the ramblings of somebody who is frustrated who has become numbed to the entire process because continuing to hope is too hard. In all likelihood you won't end up in my shoes and you'll get your bfp soon. You had such lovely positive feelings at the start of this cycle. I'm still holding out hope for you :)


----------



## greenarcher

Hey Sil! Welcome, it's always nice to have more people to lean on :) you say you have irregular cycles, do you temp or use OPKs? 4.5 months isn't too worrisome yet. Maybe this will be your lucky month!

Puma - I'm right there with you at 7 cycles. I'm really hoping and praying this is our cycle. I think our issue was my lack of EWCM, so hoping that the preseed helped. I'm a little worried about OH's SA as his diet is not great. He takes adderall for his ADD, and it completely kills his appetite. So IF he gets 2000 calories a day, probably half of it is sodas :/ He's abstaining for 3 days so I can do the SA tomorrow night. I'm really excited for this little scope! 

Star - what craft? I love creating, so almost all crafts are fun to me. I wish I had more time too!

Belle - I think the feeling of having it out of your hands would probably help. I'm glad things have gotten easier for you :hugs:

I'm starting to worry I didn't ovulate. I got a very positive OPK, but my temps are still all over the place :/ I hope tomorrow's temp is better. I haven't been getting enough sleep, so maybe that's affecting things. 

Since my friend who had 2 embryos transferred is testing daily, I'm going to start testing Friday (~7DPO). I don't know why I do this to myself, but I've got the cheapie tests, so I might as well use them. 

Do you think I should wait anyways?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well ladies I was trying to figure out what is going on with me. Most of my "symptoms" seem to be in the afternoon. I feel wonderful during the morning -- give or take a few acidy burps which subside quickly.
I eat my little breakfast thing and I'm good... Give me like a few hours and I'll start feeling like crap! So weird!

Archer:
I'm trying to finish up a cross stitch for my brother. I've gotten a little under 3/4 of it finished. I need it done before christmas -- and I'm wanting DH to frame it, so I kinda need it done BEFORE december for him to get the stuff for it. But I've been neglecting it cause my mind is on everything else right now -- Like babies!
But I do almost anything and everything. I grew up doing all sort of crafts with my mom (I was her guinea pig for most of her classes projects)

And when they implant, you skip steps right? so I would see why she's testing every day... Maybe you should wait a little longer --- unless you are going to go nuts (a little more than usual ;) )
I don't know how I'm gonna make it to Sunday!


----------



## greenarcher

She sent me her test from today! Definitely darker! Very obviously so! I wonder if maybe both of those embryos implanted.... 

Yea definitely going crazy. I'm researching time to implantation now. Guh....


----------



## StarGazerRose

You won't know if they both did until she gets either a progesterone test (which sky rockets if it's a multiple) or an ultrasound -- which she won't get for a few weeks...

Don't look stuff up! You'll find all the Bad things out there ...and then you'll worry about all that, and miss out on the good things!

Why do you think you didn't O? If you had signs of it, then I'm pretty sure you did.


----------



## StarGazerRose

*fans off tongue* Why did I get pepper jack cheese?! I hate spicy stuff ... Got it on a whim too ... they gave me an option and i chose it ... :wacko:

And after drinking a bottle of water and two to go cups of mellow yellow ... I gotta peeeee....


----------



## greenarcher

You goof. Lol. I love pepper jack cheese! Send it my way next time!

I'm worried I didn't o because I apparently didn't last month, and I never really got SHOW or tons of cm (though who knows for sure, with as much lube as we used)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't know if it would be good by time you get it though .... but Hubby loves spicy stuff, so it would probably be eaten by then.

Ah, well the only way that I had a clue --- after never seeing it before, is research (all but looking at google images -- cause that is a scary place)
We don't use lube so i couldn't help ya with what that does. I didn't think that it affected much, but again I know nothing about it.

Urgh ... I think everything is a sign *eyeroll* ... I need to be shoved in a box and not told to come out til October! :haha:


----------



## puma1986

Green: MMMMMMMMYYYGOODNESS I love pepper jack cheese! Also, I am wondering about having not ovulated as well. The reason I say this is because I have had extremely sore BBs for 9 years straight after having my DS that begin a week prior to AF. Now....They don't hurt. At all. It really bothers me. I've been poking them every day thinking it would be painful. :( which means my progesterone didn't rise which means I probably didn't O. I wish I would have taken my temperatures this month because I am curious to see what they would be.


----------



## BelleNuit

My goodness lots of chatter here today!

First things first... I LOVE cheese... especially spicy cheese, pass that my way Star!

Green & Puma not liking the anxieties about O, its so stressful!!! I didn't O one cycle early on (I had a positive OPK but knew I didn't O because my body gave up trying and I had an early AF, was only a 17 day cycle, I guess my body is kind of no-nonsense about O). I did do lots of reading back then that it is perfectly normal to skip an O once or twice a year. SO if that is happening for either of you, it totally sucks BUT it doesn't necessarily mean you will have trouble next cycle. AND I'm still keeping my fingers crossed super tight that you both did actually O when you think you did.

Also super emotional tonight. Hormones and stress must be getting to me (I have a big presentation at work tomorrow morning that has me freaked out). I went from laughing hysterically one minute to literally sobbing the next. My DH was like wtf LOL, and I was like "I don't know whats wrong with me, *cries* LOL. Stupid TWW hormones, get me every time!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was on pinterest last night... waiting for my eyes to close ... And I looked up "pregnancy announcements". I thought it was harmless, cause I do it all the time at work.
Nope...
I was fine in the beginning, but then I saw one ... and then the tears came. I was like "really"? I mean one really struck me. I wrote a few ideas down in my notes for later -- my own thoughts didn't make me cry, it was everyone else's.
So after finally feeling sleepy, I sniffled my way to sleep. I didn't feel bad, just salty eyes and sniffles.

My reflux has calmed down, and hasn't bothered me the past few days. I don't really know what to expect these next few days. According to my app I can test tomorrow, Friday is the day the doctor said to test, and I wanna wait until my period doesn't show. My nerves are starting to get all nervous!

I'm ready to know!!!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Omg i feel like crap. Was fine not but 10 mins ago. 
Freezing now I'm burning up. 
I turned my nose up at mtD. I have half a can left and i don't want it.
Mouth feels funny. 
Trying to drink water but I feel even worse. 

Middle upper back hurts??? What the???


----------



## puma1986

Belle: Holy cow man. Seriously. These emotions are going to get the best of us! I'm sure it's just our hormones throwing everything out of wack. I feel a bit better about the ovulating thing now. Thank you

Star: LOL! Aweeeeeee. I really hope all of these insane signs are your BFP! They all sound so hopeful!

AFM: AF has arrived. Now officially Into cycle 8. Sigh.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Puma: Well at least AF gives a sign that you have another chance! 

Yeah I hope I get to see something out of all this craziness!
I'm being crazy and following along with the "THE BIG THREAD OF EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS"
Cause what a better way to symptom spot than read other's symptoms?! :lol:

(and try to get work done)


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - how did the presentation go?? At least you had a reason to be emotional 

Star - All of your stories and signs make me think you're going to be the BFP that Puma predicted! That would be amazing after 2 years! 

Puma - mother F*CKER. I'm so sorry AF came. That was really soon. How long is your LP usually?

You guys, my friend lost her two transplanted embryos. She had negative tests this morning, even after yesterday's test was darker than the first. That was their last try for IVF. I'm heartbroken for her. I don't want to get pregnant this cycle any more. I want to be able to commiserate with her for a few months, drowning our sorrows in booze. 

:(


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma so sorry to hear about AF! Argh! So angry for you!!

Green what happened to your friend is so devastating. That's my worst fear. You get to a point where you can no longer try and you have to accept life as it is. I'm glad she has a good friend like you there for her!

My presentation went well. It was nerve wracking because I didn't have any tech support and it was a video conference! Ugh! Lol. Got through it though. Now I just have to get through Friday. I'm being interviewed for a video production on the role of Occupational Therapy in mental health. I was supposed to have questions ahead of time, but that never manifested. Not looking forward to it. I cannot wait for the weekend!


----------



## greenarcher

It's not that she can't try anymore, it's that she is so sick of the hormones and putting her life on hold for IVF. They agreed this would be their last go. They're blessed to have fertility treatments covered by insurance, but I can't imagine putting life on hold for 3-5 years of fertility treatments! 

Glad to hear presentation went well! Sucks you have ANOTHER one to deal with!

I'm looking forward to checking out OH's baby juice under the scope tonight :D I'm genuinely concerned about it, so it will either confirm my fears or wipe them away! Then it's time to look at me, and maybe make another appt with my gyn.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe Green ... I'm about to be in tears ... So not fair! I'm glad that she has a friend like you to give her the shoulder she needs! 

Guys I hope so! I can't wait til Sunday!!!! Urgh I might test tomorrow... just cause I can! :haha:
Feeling all sorts of weird today ...
Ack after a TINY little 6oz cup of water, cause nothing else tastes right ... and I gotta pee again!!! I never pee this much at work -- i'm lucky if I pee at all at work normally. This makes 4 times!!! >,<


----------



## BelleNuit

Have fun with your science experiments tonight Green!

I can definitely see where your friend is coming from. There are a lot of factors that impact when you stop trying IVF, finances are a factor for some, but the emotional toll it takes is a big one. It hasn't even been a year for me and already I feel like I've lost a piece of my life to TTC. I can't imagine trying for several years. Going through treatments would only exacerbate that experience I think


----------



## greenarcher

Star - TOTALLY TEST TOMORROW! WE NEED SOME LINES TO SQUINT AT!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Alright, I'll put it on the counter before bed... and Hide it from DH cause I told him I was gonna wait til Sunday.


----------



## greenarcher

:dance: YAY! I'm a bad influence! 

I'm going to test Saturday morning (8 DPO) because I'm going to a BBQ where there is going to be alcohol. Pretty sure I'll abstain anyways, but we'll see!


----------



## sil

Thanks for letting me join ladies and thank you for the warm welcome. :) I am hoping for a girl since I have two wonderful ds already and DH has wanted a girl both times but I would be completely happy with either gender as long as baby is healthy. The longer cycles are definitely frustrating. I'm on cd10 now and have started ovulation tests but i doubt it will be positive for awhile. Hoping the vitex helps. I bought a bbt to start temping this cycle as I usually only use opk but it didn't arrive until cd5 and I had a cold with fever on cd6-9 so I think I I will just wait until next cycle and only use opk again this cycle. 

Star- test!!! I want to squint! Symptoms sound good!

Green- I've never even thought of looking at it under the microscope. What is it you look for? So sorry for your friends loss. How heartbreaking 

Belle- so glad your presentation went well. Are you an OT? Sorry, I'm new to the group so still getting to know everyone and what they do. 

Puma- so sorry about af. Fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## StarGazerRose

greenarcher said:


> :dance: YAY! I'm a bad influence!


:happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Woot! Can't wait to see your test results Green & Star!

Good to see you again Sil. Hope you get lucky and get what you want!

I'm an OT working in pediatric mental health. So I see a lot of kids growing up in tough family situations who have all sorts of traumatic histories. It definitely makes TTC difficult because I see all the worst case scenarios. I know I would be a good mother and I can't seem to make that work to have even 1


----------



## StarGazerRose

:hugs: Belle

Ya'll are making me super excited about this ... *wiggles in seat*


----------



## greenarcher

Sil, 

I think you should start temping now anyways. Since you still probably have 4-7 says until ovulation, you'll still get a good baseline!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Now I think I'm just peeing cause I drank water all day ... :ninja:


----------



## StarGazerRose

So i'm like really jittery/antsy/constantly wanting to be moving.... Any one heard about that? Or am I just psyching myself up for tomorrow's test???
I wanna say that I felt this way earlier in the day and had Zero sugar (only half a can of MtD, which I had to toss the rest  )
Got home and was searching for something to nibble on: Chips, String Cheese, Honey Bunn (not feeling that was a good choice now...) But now hubby is hungry so I threw in a pizza.
He thinks i'm going nuts cause I came over and whispered in his ear, kinda just "playing around" rubbing my hand on his leg while i talk to him....Being chatty and silly.

Idk ... just feel like >>> :wohoo:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ugh, I'm having the worst acne breakout today, and of course I have to go on camera in 2 days. Thank god for cover-up. 

Friggen hormones, just make me breakout


----------



## greenarcher

Star - that would certainly be an unusual symptom, but enjoy it while you feel awesome!

Belle - of course. Of-freaking-course. I'm blessed with freckles so most of my breakouts just blend in with the rest of my spots. WHy are you going on camera?

You guys, I think I broke my toe coming out of the shower... :( it HURTS, and is bruised and swollen :/

Also, I'm still waiting on a "sample" from OH! He's not feeling it (yea I wouldn't be either in his shoes), so who knows when I'll get a chance to collect :/


----------



## greenarcher

Owwww!
 



Attached Files:







20160928_212832.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BelleNuit

Ooooh Green that toe sure looks sore! I hope it's okay!

The organization I work for is creating an educational video series on topics related to mental health and they want to interview me for it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I remember when I broke my toe. It felt like I stubbed it, but then hours later it started changing colors ... I was in so much pain at that point, but that was also at like 10p .... So pain pills and the next day we went to the doctors.... Urgh
And btw they said they can't put a cast on a toe, so I had to wear a shoe ...
I missed Band Camp that year, had to learn all my spots during classes, luckily it was a simple set!

AFM:
Ladies .... I really had to pee at like 6a, so I took the test and went back to sleep --- cause well I never get up then, and I just really had to go...
Anyways fast forward to 8a and yeah ... not so disappointed but got a BFN ... But I had a feeling it was too early, so I'm actually NOT disappointed ... I kinda feel at ease about it.
I think I was just antsy last night, getting myself all worked up, cause I calmed down right before eating dinner.
Anyways... Tomorrow I'll test again, and then I'll test on Sunday!!!
Girls send me baby dusts!!!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ya'll I think i'm going crazy! .... If no BFP in the next month I'm seriously confused why i'm having all this crap! Can the TWW be this maddening to psych you out? Urgh :argh:

I'm eating Quesadillas (nothing really out of the normal about that ...just that I was just thinking once again that I'm eating something spicy and I don't like spicy things --- but I like salsa every so often.... w/e)
I think the fan next to me is louder than normal...like a higher speed or something (not my fan so I don't touch it)
And my gums just randomly started itching... ( I looked it up and it's a thing! --- Urgh I need to go to the dentist, been meaning to for a while now :shrug: )
And i was super stuffing my face, but then I was like urgh can't eat no more, but I'm still hungry (i'll probably pick at it)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey star, unfortunately progesterone symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms. So cruel! Lol. So your symptoms aren't all in your head, but they may just be normal TWW progesterone symptoms that you are getting now because you actually O'd this month!

I am still keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP in a couple more days!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well ... that all makes more sense! I haven't had that much progesterone in my system in years! OMG so many new things .... :wacko: what am I going to do?!

I want a BFP .... I deserve a BFP!!! ---- We ALL Deserve BFPs!!!!

O M G they are drilling upstairs and I'm crying from the noise/annoyance ... and just cause I can cry!


----------



## puma1986

Ladies. Please help. Two months ago I had a chemical pregnancy. I was losing huge black clots of blood. Which makes sense. But last month I was experiencing tons of blood loss on my heavy days. Heavier than normal. With huge black blood clots. I started yesterday and I have been going through a tampon an hour or two and the blood is really thin, bright red, and watery with gigantic dark black clots. Id attach a picture but I don't want to make you guys sick. 

Any ideas?!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Puma I never experienced that, I wish I could help you. :sad: :hugs: 
I used to have heavy periods only when I didn't have them for a year or two, being on pills has helped keep them under the heavy mark.


----------



## StarGazerRose

omg you guys ... they have been drilling, and throwing hammers and a whole bunch of crap up stairs ... I'm about to break down and start bawling!!! I can't handle it!!!
I can't handle this for another hour and a half .... :argh:


----------



## greenarcher

Yuck I don't envy you, Star

Puma, I have never experienced anything like that, but it doesn't sound too abnormal. Thin blood with clots makes sense. But better to be safe and see your OB if you're worried. Maybe you hadn't fully shed your lining from your chemical?


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Puma, just a quick note... as I often stalk this thread haha.
Since you are bleeding so heavy, your body doesn't have time to release the coagulants that actually help to de-clot your lining and blood. Therefore, on really heavy days it would be very very normal to be passing those clots. I also have quite a few friends that after pregnancy had periods like this, and since it started up right after your chemical, I would say try not to worry. I just know how annoying it can be when you go to stand up and your tampons can't keep up with you... don't envy you. But also, try not to worry too much. I went to the hospital my first cycle off the pill because I had a very similar type of bleeding and was very abnormal for me even pre-pill and they just tested for anemia, said I was fine and sent me on my way. It evened itself out over the next few cycles.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Finally the calamity up stairs has finished ... bleh ... My nerves are shot ... >,<

Urgh ... Reflux, why do you hate me so? I ate a HUGE lunch and I feel like I haven't ate all day... It's like my stomach is in my throat ... Yuck! Drinking water isn't helping, munching on cheese-its isn't helping .... Bleh just blek! And I gotta think of dinner before I call DH back... *eyeroll*


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma, I often get those same kind of clots, sorry to hear you have to deal with that! My acupuncturist has told me acupuncture should help, so I'll let you know if it does!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I can't find any information on the degree of reflux that progesterone causes... I'm at my whits end here. Mini in-the-mouth cookie tossing going on too :( Yuck! 
And the heartburn that runs through my back and urgh ... 
I'm gonna have to start eating Tums like candy soon.

I am super emotional too... OMG tears, they just come out of no where, and disappear just as quickly!

Testing in the a.m. girlies ... Heres to a squinter worth posting a picture!!!


----------



## greenarcher

So promising!!! Fx!


----------



## greenarcher

Finally got to do OH's SA! Everything looks okay. Borderline normal in all categories, and our last bath was only 7 weeks ago. I'm hoping things will improve as his guys recover. If we don't conceive this month, I might go ahead and buy him a supplement.


----------



## puma1986

Whew! Thanks to all of you, especially Nelson. Its nice knowing that this isn't horribly abnormal. 

Belle: Awesome! Please let me know!

Green: Woohoo for DHs SA! I love hot baths with hubby, too! It sucks having to put them on hold! 

Star: LoL!!!! You're such an emotional bundle! You are absolutely having some strong symptoms!!! I'm anxious for you to test. 

In other news, I HAVE MY RHUEMATOLOGY APPOINTMENT TODAY!!!! I'm sure they will have me do a bunch of labs and won't know anything for a while but I can't wait to find out why my ANA is so high!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Girls .... another BFN 
A little more disheartening today than yesterday...But I don't think AF will show sunday.
One more test! Sunday a.m.!!!

And being curious ... but yesterday's test has a washed out line now, but it was clearly negative yesterday (like white background while testing, and not-so-bright white now with a little faded line for the test line .... ) Am I reaching? Am I just trying to make something out of nothing?


----------



## BelleNuit

puma so excited to hear about your rheumatology appointment. I hope it goes well and you get some answers!

Green, wahoo!! Sounds like the SA was a good one! I make my DH take supplements even though his was normal LOL. He's on a multivitamin, zinc and vitamin C (apparently vitamin C reduces clumping so each swimmer has a better chance). 

Guys my interview is today and I'm pretty nervous! Its that interview for that educational training video series that my work is producing. So I spent all morning doing my hair and make-up. Thank god for coverup as I have zits! AHH! I worked 5.5 hours of overtime this week so I'll be leaving early today, likely after lunch.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Zits ... lol nice. My face exploded this week with them... urgh I might have to start my facial wash again. I was clear before O ... stupid hormones!

Good Luck with the interview! I really hope it works out for you! 

Girls ... they are doing crap upstairs again ... I don't know if I can handle this!!! I left my phone at home and for some reason I just feel I need it today... I might call hubby and tell him I don't have it so he doesn't worry...
My Nerves.... I think some one ripped them out of me, knotted them and put them back! T_T


----------



## greenarcher

Puma - YAY FOR GETTING ANSWERS! Please let us know what your doctor says, then next week, let us know what your test results show! I forget, has your OH has a SA yet? Is it possible he might have anti-sperm antibodies? 

Star - You're not out until you're out love! Why don't you think AF is coming Sunday, any reason in particular? Don't trust that late line. It could mean something, but it's more likely just an evap. Better to just retest. What brand tests are you using? I vote you post those suckers to this thread so we can all squint with you!

Belle - BEST OF LUCK! You'll do great! Let us know how it went, and enjoy your early Friday! 

Guys. GUYS! My friend's getting positive tests again! Turns out the two she used a couple days ago ($ tree and FRER) were BOTH duds! She's got super positive tests now, and she is SO relieved! NOW I WANT TO GET PREGNANT AGAIN! 

I'm 7 DPO and sorely tempted to test. I might when I get home. No symptoms really. Always a little tired, but it's so flipping early, I'm not expecting any. Plus I never get physical PMS symptoms (just moodiness), so no sore boobs or back. No cramping. UGH I NEED THIS CYCLE TO BE OVER LIKE YESTERDAY.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know i'm not out til the fat lady sings, but I can't handle this anymore... I want a reason to feel this way -- not just a stupid hormone level.

I'm using the little 88 cent Walmart ones, cause the others are too expensive when I don't know what I'm doing. My friend gave me a DCB years ago with 2 sticks, but I lost the thing... I might try one of the FR and see --- maybe I'll buy one or two Sunday afternoon if AF doesn't show.

I don't think she'll show cause I'm so used to her now showing when she's supposed to. I mean I have no luck, why would I think that the first time I O I should get my baby? ... Urgh ... great now the tears are coming and i'm at work .... alright (after typing the next paragraph the tears are gone)
Can you not have your period after you O? Should I expect her to show like forever late? Maybe I should request my Provera just in case? ... I'm all confused right now.

So how strong do you think cravings are? Like Hangry "I gotta have this or you'll die" Or the ... mmm this sounds good/I'd rather have this/search around the room til you find that item you want?
Do cravings even start before you are confirmed pregnant?
I again am eating spicy stuff.... I still hate spicy stuff .... What is wrong with me?! ....

Wait am I the only one who _Hasn't_ gotten AF yet? I don't want to be the one you all want to be waiting on...and end up with her ... now I feel bad.


----------



## greenarcher

Nope! I'm still waiting, and Belle's about in line with me. Not sure about Sil.

Everyone is different, so I have no idea when cravings are supposed to start. Just enjoy the spicy food!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm about to go buy a bag of Jalapeno chips from the vending machine .... I've never had anything like them before, but I want them.
(Eh my lunch wasn't as spicy as I thought) oh well. . .

Good I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting, added pressure isn't needed right now! Occupying myself by reading every other thread/forum site out there and I'm forgetting people's cycle info I've read.


----------



## BelleNuit

Star I think you are just a couple days ahead of Green and I. AF is due next weekend for me.

If you did O you will Always** get your period approximately 2 weeks afterwards, unless your pregnant. 

Unfortunately progesterone can also cause cravings. I always crave fattier foods in the TWW. Pretty much every early pregnancy symptoms can also be a progesterone symptom LOL. That's why I gave up symptom spotting in the TWW. It's so frustrating!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I looked up about cravings ... 
Omg I'm burning my mouth *fans tongue* I'm an idiot I shouldn't have got these things ... I hate spicy food ... 

Well at work my Photoshop crapped out on me. Refused to open anything, no matter how I tried to open it. And then ... It deleted my serial number ... And the serial number is on my OTHER laptop which has no battery power (to even turn on)
So i have nothing to do now ... Wasting time at work *eyeroll* is SO much fun!


----------



## StarGazerRose

OMG SRSLY? Days of being dry and sticky/lotion cm shows today?? Good sign? I reeeeeeaaaalllly hope so!


Ok Archer you wanted pictures?
*sigh* idk y. But here they are


Spoiler
Thursday is First one
Friday is Second one

View attachment 968467


----------



## sil

I think I'm the only one not in the tww, haha! I'm waiting for ovulation still. Last cycle I ovulated around cd30/31 (I forget exactly which day but it was a 46 day cycle). The irregular long cycles led me to start vitex this cycle. I am on cd12 and fingers are crossed for earlier ovulation this time. 

I was just about to type a long reply to everyone else but I noticed I only have 5 percent left on my phone so I'm going to have to finish reading and replying to everyone when I get home in a little while. 

Fingers are crossed for everyone in the tww!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think my cycles are only what they are because of the pills i've been on too. If I didn't take then my cycles are like 300+ days long (cause I probably won't have a period til I take the pill again)
I honestly don't know what to do if AF actually shows, It will be the first natural one since um ... I was a teen! (and after rewriting this a few times ...) There are too many questions to follow up with that... So i'll stop before I start sounding like "Debbie Downer".


----------



## greenarcher

I feel like I can squint a line into both of those tests... but the photo is kind of dark. Excited for tomorrow's test! 

Sil, are you using opks? I think you mentioned, but my brain is too full to keep track :/

I'm totally testing when I get home! Expecting negative this early, but I don't care! I'll link to a testing thread


----------



## greenarcher

I think cm is a good sign star!

I try to keep my chart and info on ttc updated in my signature so people can keep track :p


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I see a line in Fridays test Star. Woo hoo! Hopefully it'll darken up for you.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh wait Crap... I switched them .... :dohh:
The one on the bottom should be Thursday <<--- that's the one that had a line when I looked at it today...

And I'm not testing tomorrow, I gotta use my time to get ready in the morning (second job is more picky about being on time - retail)

So my last test like those is gonna be on Sunday. (I'll probably buy a few FR anyways)


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll keep my fingers crossed for an earlier O for you Sil.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Another lotion/creamy CM day!
Boobs haven't bothered me the entire TWW until yesterday (and maybe thursday) ... and it's like some one is jabbing me in the arm pit.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm 7/8 dpo now. Usually by 11-12 dpo I start spotting after that I lose hope. So I am going to revel in the hope for the next couple of days before I have to face reality again.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Keep your head high! Fx'd for you.


----------



## greenarcher

Star, you said you're not testing today right? I tested this morning with a cheapie and bfn. Not worried about it. Still really early! Enjoy it Belle :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I only have one more cheapie, and i told hubby I was gonna test with him. And he's off so it's not like I can go buy more before he's up (he's up at like 6 and I get up at like 12 :haha: )
I'll probably pick up the other few cause I've had no sign of AF today.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well ladies, it's still drying, but it currently says BFN. &#128553; Really wanted it to have some sort of line as it was reading it. Oh well. 
I can't freak out yet, I have at least a week before I need to ask the doctor for help. 
Probably gonna pick up a few more cheapies to test through out the week and maybe a frer or fr. I really didn't want to take those until I knew I have a line for sure. 
But. Kinda feeling out right now.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Wanted to share my dream(s) with you. I don't care if you wanna interpret or not but here they are: 

Napping Dream: 
 I was standing in a huge washing machine, filled with water. At first i thought it was running (swishing around) but it was just me moving around. Then the nasty part-- I peed, I peed so much it raised the water level up to my chin. - end of dream​Last night:
 Multiple dreams it felt like of positive tests. For some reason I can't recall anything else of the dreams. 

Was having an ultrasound done and I have no clue why cause "I wasn't pregnant " but the ultrasound zoomed around and in found the egg being fought over by tons of sperm. I got so excited and continued to watch, but never saw anything else. 
Everything was metallic silver, shiny and dark. 
A little bit like a black and white version of "look who's talking" movie opening sequence. 
​


----------



## BelleNuit

I used to get wish fulfillment dreams all the time (dreaming of positive HPTs), but now I just dream about telling people off who are ignorant about infertility. Those are strangely satisfying in their own way LOL 

Your other dream sounds like you are overwhelmed, your literally up to your neck with life's problems, and your body betrays you while your at it. That's my take on it. 

My tender bbs from yesterday are gone. I'm not expecting anything this cycle other than AF to arrive right on time. Depending on when my HSG is scheduled next cycle we may or may not be able to try (they will do them up until CD 11, and as I O on CD 12, it would be too late), so I'm going to see if I can get them to book it earlier in my cycle. The cycle after we will be going to Boston right during my fertile week (DH has a work trip, and I was like "no friggen way am i missing a cycle especially after an HSG when you are supposed to be more fertile LOL"). His work is paying for the hotels, his food, and his flight. So it's just my flight and consumables to consider, so will be a pretty inexpensive vacation!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sounds great! An almost fee vaca!!! Have fun with that!

Yeah kinda makes sense what you said. But idk, sometimes dreams are just dreams. I still try to look them up, but most of the time I can't find anything that makes sense. 

Well I gotta get hubby off my computer. 

I'll let you all know if anything shows up on the test other than that stupid control line.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya sometimes dreams are just dreams. A lot of times my dreams are wish fulfillment. If it's a very vivid intense dream then those tend to mean something.


----------



## greenarcher

Negative ept this morning :/ it's still early, but I had high hopes


----------



## StarGazerRose

I feel ya Archer. 

Still no sign of a second line. &#128555;

Headed to the in-laws for dinner. Kinda think it's a good thing I didn't find out today. I wouldn't be able to keep it in. And I really don't want to tell anyone til I know it's a sticky bun! Well hubby might disagree but his parents spread the word faster than Twitter! So I don't wanna say anything til I know its something to actually spread word about. And I wouldn't be able to tell my parents any time soon either. 

Still want a positive result though.
I'll be testing all week. (Not every day, just a few).


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry for the BFNs today ladies, I hope it turns around for you!

I'm incredibly moody today (PMS is a B). DH actually had the nerve to tell me that my temper was the problem and the reason why we haven't conceived. Oh my! Did I see red after he said that!!!!!!

I don't think being irritable one day out of the month has anything to do with TTC and success. If anything bottling up my emotions would do even more harm. I am angry, livid that this is happening to us. Pretending I'm not will do F all.

I yelled at him that nothing we do or don't do will make an ounce of difference. We have already made ALL of the lifestyle changes possible and it hasn't freaking helped.

Ugh I could just RAGE all day today! I'm so freaking hormonal today and I know it only means AF is coming. Accepting that just makes me even angrier.


----------



## sil

Belle, sorry you are having a rough day. Sometimes husbands just don't get it. It sounds like he said it out of anger and I'm sure he doesn't actually believe that. Hugs!

Sorry for the bfn to those testing, but it's still early! I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping someone sees two lines soon.

The dreams can be tough. I've had those a lot the past few months too. For me it was longing for a baby manifesting in my dreams, not a sign for bfp, but you never know. 

Not much is new here. Still no ovulation. I am cd14 so this would be early for me anyways but I was secretly hoping vitex would be some miracle cure to a regular cycle. I'm taking opk in the am and pm so I don't miss it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Omg I can feel the heat in that post ... 
Yeah Hubbies don't get it, all they have to do is be there, have their two mins input and then wait... They don't get the feeling of what WE have to go through. "Don't Stress" is like a slap in the face!!! How can we NOT stress? Especially after trying for so long and it still not working.
And you can't really do anything while you are on your period anyways, cause well... ya just can't! So getting "angry" during the beginning of the cycle will not affect shit!

Bought some Clear Blue tests .... Hoping these work well. I didn't want another store brand and I didn't want to spend 40$ for a FRER either. Sorry but 40$ for only 1-2 tests is bull! I bought two boxes for 8$ and they each had a coupon for 2$ off! :happydance: 

I've had pains along my left side, not like cramping, -- they go from my ribs down along my side, not quite to my hip -- but maybe like muscle pains. I've had them before all this, and keep pining it off as gas as it comes and goes. Idk what it is... it's just weird.

Anyways, I'm going back and forth of feeling in and out of the game. Earlier I felt out, and now i'm kinda back in? ... Haven't been totally emotional the past two days (except for watching my sappy tv show..that doesn't count).
Urgh I just wish I knew one way or another! I hate this Limbo crap!


----------



## sil

Star when will you test again? Clear blue can be bad for evaps so make sure to check in the time frame. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

My mind is powerful beyond all belief... I can prevent implantation from EVER occurring just by getting angry! Its SO effective I plan to teach other women this trick as a form of non-hormonal birth control!!!!!

I'm feeling snarky today. 

bbs hurt, nips hurt, and I'm freaking irritable. I'm even developing a cold (starting to get a sore throat). FML. AF is just around the corner. 

Thanks ladies for putting up with grouchy bear Belle. I'll probably be like this all week UGH


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think I'll test tomorrow morning, probably Wednesday or Thursday and over the weekend. 
I've been reading some find out Two Weeks after missed period. That's nuts. 

I really wanted a pink test but they were all the new twisted handle fr, and the store brand (after hearing bad stuff about the new fr I didn't want to risk it - plus they cost nearly twice as much)

I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Girls I think i'm going nuts! I think i'm seeing where the line SHOULD be, but not sure if I'm seeing a line. I practically put the thing in the light bulb trying to see if it's got something or not.
I took a few pictures...

Spoiler

View attachment 968707


----------



## sil

Post pics when you can star! I'm excited for you! Ahhh. I am such a poas addict in the two week wait. I love looking at other people's tests too. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Very excited star! I can't wait to see your pics! As long as it has some color to it its a line. When I first started testing I'd over-saturate the stick and end up with this bright white line that would get me all excited LOL, it wasn't anything though! Hope it has some color for you!


----------



## StarGazerRose

It's being a pain... I can't get it to load multiple pictures ...
And it turned my picture ..?! ... so weird

Check my previous post girls.
I still think it's a negative.

Belle, that's awesome :lol: I think I did that the other day...I was like what the?
I'm gonna try to send the other picture to the computer and post it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Here is photo 2:

Spoiler

View attachment 968715


(I'm not really trying to hide the picture, it just saves space and loading time ;) )
I was struggling getting good lighting and NOT show my nasty bathroom :haha:


----------



## greenarcher

Star - I'm not sure I see anything on that, yet! I'm horrible with blue tests though. 

Belle - how is our angry bear today? Feeling any better? You caved to the temptation to test yet?

Sil and Puma - hope you ladies are doing well!

10 dpo today, and BFN on an IC. Starting to lose hope, but the reviews for this cheapie are so mixed, false negatives, false positives, really early positives, really late positives. I don't know what to think. I'll probably take another one tonight, then tomorrow use a real test with FMU. 

I used a +|- EPT on 9 DPO, and that was clearly negative too. 

I'm thinking this isn't going to be my month, and it's bumming me out. I really wanted to sync up with my two friends.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I'm getting a bit worried. I am now 17dpo (according to my counting) But what I keep finding is that my hsg might be just too low to read on these tests ...
I'm kinda crampy but I can't tell what "cramping" it is ... *eyeroll*
I hate being a girl!
I wish I could just turkey baste this thing and be done with it!

I bought two boxes of those tests, I might exchange one for a FR ...as much as I don't want to, it's a pink test.
I need a test that will catch like a 0 hsg! :lol: 

And now that AF is late, I'm worried she'll show her ugly face while we're on vaca! I did my math before we planned the thing, and she wasn't supposed to show anywhere near it, so she better stay away!!! I want some hubby time!!!

OMG my arms ... I feel like I slept on them wrong, for the past few days. They are just achy! I stretch them out and they hurt worse! What a pain -- literally :haha:

Oh I'm testing again on Wednesday! I need a line folks! It's just ONE LITTLE LINE!!! :hissy:


----------



## greenarcher

How late are you?


----------



## StarGazerRose

greenarcher said:


> How late are you?

She was supposed to show yesterday :blush:


----------



## BelleNuit

Angry bear Belle is feeling moderately better today :) Thanks for asking Green. I feel no desire to test so I wont. I'm 9/10 dpo today and I feel like that's too early to reliably test anyway. I'll start spotting tomorrow or Wednesday if AF is coming. So not long to wait anyway :)

Sorry you are feeling out Green, those BFNs are so disappointing!

Star I don't think I see anything in that test, but I also am terrible at reading blue dye! If AF really is 1 day late I'm hoping you'll get a positive soon! Fx that AF stays away!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Idk girls ... I've been cramping all evening, and keep feeling like she's here ...
And I think that I'm getting allergies from the weather change. (I've been coughing ALL day bleh) 
BUT I'll still test Wednesday if she doesn't show.


----------



## BelleNuit

Maybe you O'd a little later than you thought Star? Not liking the sounds of those cramps!

Just got back from acupuncture and OMG do I feel relaxed. I feel like a whole new person. Tonight was more intense then previous days for some reason. It was like I could feel this energy flowing all through my body. I don't often feel connected to my body so it was really interesting that way. The acupuncturist said my pulse is getting stronger and its totally true. I recall that I could barely feel the pulse in my wrist, now its nice and strong. Maybe it's doing something! Well, I think I'm hooked either way. I don't think I've ever felt this good on a Monday night LOL


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't think so. I had one day of ewcm, and the day after was watery (we dtd that day) The following days I marked at watery cause I felt wet but saw/felt nothing...Then I had a few days of creamy, a few days of dry/nothing, and then creamy again (That's where I am now... )
I was starting to just think that I have a longer LH phase...but I don't think that testing with an opk will help. Cause it would only come back as low or inconclusive... :shrug:

I don't know how I would do with acupuncture ... I don't like needles sticking in me (I just can't look at them, I'll get all tense) But I could really go for a spa day with massages and anything and everything to clear my mind!


----------



## greenarcher

Glad to hear bear Belle has gone back to her cave! I really gotta consider acupuncture! It sounds like it's doing wonders for you! 

Though I'm with you, Star. Give me a massage and I'll be a happy camper! Don't worry yet. I hear a lot of women get AF-type cramps and she never shows. You're still in, love! I don't see any point in using an OPK now, either.

Here's this morning's test! I see a shadow, but nothing definite enough to get my heart racing. I'd love ya'lls honest opinions!
 



Attached Files:







20161004_084121.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sil

Belle, glad you are feeling better today. Acupuncture sounds amazing! I have never tried it before. 

Star, how are you feeling now? You are amazing at holding out with testing. I always test every day from 8dpo on. I can't help it. I hope the witch stays away and we see two lines tomorrow!

Green, I think I can see a shadow of a line but it's so hard to tell on my phone. Did the line show up before drying ? My fingers are crossed for you. I hate blue dye tests they can be so tough to interpret. I do see blue but I can't tell if it's a line or dye run. 

How funny that everyone has such similar cycles right now (except for me that is). It's neat you're in the tww together. 

I'm on cd16 now and I am seeing fertile cm!!! No positive opk yet but that's ok. Hopefully soon. I never ovulate until cd in the late 20s to mid 30s so if I ovulate this early I'll be so excited. Maybe the vitex is helping after all


----------



## greenarcher

That was taken at 5 minutes. I can't be sure!! I'm going to buy some more expensive pink tests today I think... 

Sil, I hope you O earlier! I usually O on CD18, and that's too long for me! Don't know how you deal with it! Enjoy bd lady!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I can't see anything, I'm sorry. That doesn't mean it's not there though! I am truly terrible at reading early pregnancy tests. That's why I don't do them lol.

I'm 10/11 dpo today. Earliest I start spotting is 11 dpo, so might see some faint spotting today or tomorrow which would indicate AF is coming. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays away. I had some pretty strong cramping yesterday after an O though so I feel like that's a sign that AF is coming. 

Sil those late Ovs would drive me nuts! I'm a little spoiled with my early regular Ovs.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle, thank you for your honest opinion! It doesn't always mean AF is coming! I know you always spot before you start af, so hopefully you won't. I hate that every sign could be interpreted in so many ways.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi girls.
I'm kinda feeling stressed today (which is always bad at this point ... cause it just delays stuff ...) [but i think it's work not my cycle]
No test today, trying to be cool about it... 
I don't know if these are cramps I'm feeling right now.
I woke up feeling really wet this morning, kinda like she came and i didn't have a pad/tampon in, but nothing ... liner was nice and clean.
So still no AF. She's now 3 days late.

I think work is driving me nuts again. I need a new job *sigh* I hate reporting to some one who isn't in my office ...so f'ing stupid! :hissy:

Archer, I can't see anything in any ones pictures unless it's like super clear that there is something. I can always see stuff on my tests and when I posted them I saw nothing....


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry you're feeling stressed star. I totally know where you're coming from. I've been so close to quitting my job. Husband is currently unemployed, or else I would.

Just took a FRER, and I'm calling it for this month. BFN. I'm out. No more testing for me. Plus my temp dropped this morning.

I hope one of you three gets the BFP that Puma predicted!


----------



## greenarcher

Belle, when did you start fertility testing? I think I'm at that point now.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My job is so simple to me... I've made it what is it only because I hate doing work -- Using a million formulas in Excel so that I only really have to click a button and the sheet is finished, I just have to error check... I studied computer programming, and got a degree in design. I'm so over qualified for data entry, but I can't find anything.
I need a place that will let me grow with my programming niche, I wanna learn more languages and work on designing websites. Sadly I just can't tell if another simple data entry job will get me that position or not. I'd REALLy like to be in charge of the website design and coding (I don't wanna be an IT person, I just can't stand fixing BS problems people are too stupid to know what they did, and I just don't wanna learn the networking crap either) I enjoy web design where I get to program the site and see it run, fix the errors and all that jazz!!!

THe only job I wanna quit, but I'm holding on to is my part time Saturday job. I'm over retail, just over it. Having people treat me like I don't know what i'm doing when I've been there for over 6 years and i'm only in the position I am in cause I stepped down to take my full time job.


Anyways ... TMI but I feel wet and need to pee... Lets go check the ole liner!


----------



## greenarcher

Star, where do you live? My husband is looking for a similar job (java/C++), but all he seems to find are web dev positions (which he is not interested in). Sounds up your alley.

What did you find...?


----------



## StarGazerRose

greenarcher said:


> Star, where do you live? My husband is looking for a similar job (java/C++), but all he seems to find are web dev positions (which he is not interested in). Sounds up your alley.
> 
> What did you find...?

NC, US
I know the basics of Java, I learned off of C++, Loved it too.
I know HTML, and CSS. Trying to learn Java Script and JQuery (I wanna learn Ruby, PHP, AJAX and oh whatever) but my little excel position I have here doesn't let me use anything I try to learn, so I can't really learn and use and retain it
Most places around here want higher levels of all the stuff I know, and probably won't let me work my way up to it. ... :shrug:


(oh I didn't read that last question)
My liner is dry ... bone dry... like I just pulled it out of the box ...
How can you feel wet like that and not have any further discharge? Urgh I'm at work and I'd rather not check internally while I have a stall in a public restroom... just ew. I'm not a fan of doing internal anyways, but still i'd rather do it at home if I did. (but by time I get home I feel completely different, or I just don't have to pee)


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, I had CD 3 & 21 bloods & ultrasound done on my 11 cycle (keep in mind that my 11 cycles included 1 cycle of NTNP and 1 anovulatory cycle). My DH had his SA done on our 12 cycle and my HSG will happen on the 14th cycle. 

I think its fair to get some preliminary testing as it will put your mind a bit at ease, but I would wait for the more invasive tests such as the HSG. I'll probably have my HSG in a week or 2 and even that seems too soon. 

Docs say to wait a year, but I have short cycles. I'll have 15 cycles in a year. Seemed ridiculous to put myself through 15 cycles. so I lied, when I went in the first time, I said it had been a year. Thats why they started testing. I don't regret it


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've been poking hubby to go get tested to make sure his swimmers are making it where they need to. I told him now that we got my cycles sort of figured out, and that I ovulate, I don't wanna miss a cycle because his boys didn't know they were supposed to attack the egg!
Where does he go get tested? At my doctors? or is it somewhere else?

I wish I had the last few years back though ... I mean if I just KNEW what was going on and how to fix it, i'd be SO much farther right now!


----------



## BelleNuit

Star just go to your doc and ask them to have your DH's SA done. They'll tell you what to do next.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awesome, I thought it was that simple, but never looked into it before. Honestly always knew I was the one with issues...

omg this headache. it's like some one is jabbing into my head in 1 spot ... The only way to make it feel better is to push on that spot. >,<


----------



## StarGazerRose

You guys I just wanna go home and cry ... I just can't do today ... 
Urgh Tears at work ... and no tissues!!!


----------



## greenarcher

:/ so sorry love. Excuse yourself to the bathroom?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I guess my vacation needs to come with some mind clearing time --- and for stuff not to worry me when I get back home. Oh Vacation why must you be SO far away?! Urgh Three weeks, is too far away!

Trying to throw my head into coding ... Makes me almost forget things.


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely definitely take some time for you. Tv, movies, and books all help me get my mind off things. Are you big on any of those?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm in to all those. I just have no desire to do them. I'm just so URGH!!! 

I'm gonna go try and relax, maybe just let the tears come now that I'm home.


----------



## OhHappyZ

So over this. This month I choked down grapefruit juice for a week leading up to o, and had am increase in cm. I ate pineapple core five days after. I drank tons of water and dtd perfectly. I had more creamy cm than i have seen since i was a teenager. I was so hopeful. Then i check for cm and it's no longer creamy. It's watery and tinted pink. I am so done. So over this whole process. I'm not sure how many more times i can see blood before i completely lose my shit. I know others have had it worse but I'm obviously not as awesome as them because now I'm headed into month 6 wondering if we will ever conceive on our own.


----------



## greenarcher

So with you. We should all go on strike. Make the men get pregnant. 

Buuuut, to be an annoying ray of sunshine, your LP is usually at least 11 days, you're only at 10 today, and your temps are higher than ever. Maybe it was implantation. Have you tested yet? And since you have the same EWCM problem as me, have you looked into a TTC friendly lube?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Z I'm sorry to see you have reached the 6 month mark now too. The 6 month mark is awful. I remember completely losing my shit from 6-9 months. I guess I'm 11 months now, but I try not to think about it. Its been 13 cycles, I try not to think about that too. 

I still have bad days and angry days, but I'm trying to find my zen. Acupuncture has been helping, coloring helps, take a few mindful moments when I need them helps, and honestly not temping has been HUGE. I've been trying to live my life as normally as possible. There are a lot of changes you can make with TTC to try to increase your odds, but if they aren't tolerable for you there is no point in making yourself miserable over them. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that none of us are awesome at this TTC business. After the 6 month mark its just hard. Its hard emotionally, physically, spiritually and hard on your relationship as well. But I know all the ladies here are strong and that you will all get through this one way or another. You all have helped me get through the bad days and for that I'm thankful. I know there will be more. Here for you Z!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thanks ladies. The only way I make it through these bad days is because of you.

Green, yep I used preseed once this month, right around o. But didn't really need it as I was much wetter this month, I think the grapefruit juice helped. And I tested this morning and got a bfn.


----------



## greenarcher

I really wish there was a F-U smiley. I just want to put my finger up at everything.

That's great to hear! I'll get one thing of grapefruit juice, and if I like it, maybe more. 

What kind of test did you use?

Belle - are you due Friday?


----------



## OhHappyZ

I hate grapefruit, but I chugged it down and it really did help. 

It was an ic


----------



## sil

Just wanted to pop in and send hugs who those who need it and give a big f u to the process as well. It's exhausting and trying even with the best of marriages. I'm sorry a bunch of you are having some bad days. Here's to a better tomorrow.


----------



## sil

Mind if I have a moan too? I'm having a bit of a rough day. Although this is only our third cycle ttc, it is our 5th month of trying since my cycles are so long and irregular so it feels like much longer. My husband is typically very loving and supportive, but since we were fortunate enough to conceive our two boys easily, he keeps asking me what I'm doing differently. I know he means well, but every single morning it's "are you ovulating? Why not?" The last two cycles he would keep insisting we must have done something wrong or timed it wrong when we got bfn when I know it was all right. I love that he's interested in the process but when I see negative after negative ovulation test in these horribly long cycles it's just so draining to have to talk about it. I snapped this morning and told him "no, and just assume the answer is always no. I will tell you when it's yes!" I felt horrible after. We aren't typically a couple that fights, we are usually pretty good about talking things out when we disagree so I feel bad.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green AF is due Friday or Saturday. I'll test Friday as I will have to call that day to book my HSG. I may get in as quickly as next week for that.

Sorry you are having a tough time of it Sil. Long cycles sure drag the process out. Short cycles are terrifying in their own way. I've racked up a huge number of BFNs in a short amount of time. Oh boy! TTC is not easy

Z hang in their I'm betting it's just a matter of time before you get your BFP! Then you'll be back to your happy go lucky self :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't have an FU smily but I have another one ...

I think that will do!

Archer you mentioned coloring ... what I would feel good about doing is just scribbling across the whole sheet with every crayon i have! :growlmad:

So I had a brownish spot ... meaning, she's coming. If I see more I'll know for sure, but i've never had just 1 nasty little brown spot.
With my bitchy mood I will say that it's probably true.
If she doesn't show in the morning I still might test. Although I'm feeling it's a waste of a test right now.

Oh and then a tear jerker commercial on my tv-show ... a girl couldn't have babies, ended up adopting ... forget what the commercial was about but when they said that and showed her smiling about was about to be on the floor rocking in fetal position. Why do they do this to me!!! 
And every commercial this month has been mentioning babies, and pregnant women!!! >,<

Urgh It's like the universe knows!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Star, AF blows. I'm sure I'll be following behind shortly. I try not to get too worked up in the TWW anymore. Its too exhausting. If I get AF this weekend the nice part will be that it is Thanksgiving for us, so I will have lots to distract me from my feelings... plus I'll be able to get my drink on LOL. Of course I would much prefer to announce my new pregnancy to our parents over Thanksgiving... but I didn't get what I wanted for Christmas, new years, valentines day, easter, my birthday mothers day, or fathers day, so why should I expect anything for thanksgiving? :/


----------



## greenarcher

Sil - go send OH to a biology course! Good grief. It kind of makes me happy I'm keeping my OH mostly in the dark as to my testing and obsessing (that and I didn't want to add any performance pressure during those times of the month). But it is promising that you've had your two boys with this same father! Irregular cycles must be the absolute pits. Hang in there girlie! Fights are normal, dont stress about it.

HappyZ - screw cheapies (except wondfos). While we're at it, screw curved FRERs and blue dye tests. There's nothing left that I feel i can absolutely trust. Any more spotting today?

Belle - so Friday morning then, as you'll probably want FMU and to call ASAP right? I'm excited! I'll be even more excited if you don't have any spotting today! If not this month, I wouldn't be surprised if you popped preggo the month after your HSG. What is thanksgiving called in Canada? Still thanksgiving?

Star - yea, that was pretty much my mood yesterday. Destructively pissed. Scribbling on drawings (walls haha!) would have been satisfying. Instead I just listened to an audiobook and enjoy the nice weather. Had some non-baby making sex. What the hell could that commercial even be advertising?! How dumb. One brownish spot does not an AF make! Did you have any more after that? How is today going?

I tested this morning with a cheapie (I caved, but I least I didn't use a pricy test). Neg again, as expected. I would have zero hopes for this month, but I've actually had some weird symptoms, so I was really hoping this would be it. Backache, AF cramps way before she's due to show, dizziness, super closed cervix. My two friends are still pregnant (such a relief), and I've resigned myself to not being their bump buddies. At least this way, I'll have a TON of hand-me-downs when I get pregnant here in a few months (knock on wood).


----------



## greenarcher

This is my favorite fuck you gif:

https://starecat.com/content/wp-content/uploads/go-fuck-yourself-gif.gif

My husband and I will do that at each other sometimes--wave and wriggle our arms and say "fuck you go fuck yourself."

It's the little things.


----------



## BelleNuit

I love your F U gif , hahaha!

Sorry to hear about another BFN green. I'm amazed at the ladies who don't get discouraged by early testing and keeping going! 

Thanksgiving is called Thanksgiving in Canada too. We just have it earlier because of our northern climate, we get snow earlier and so our harvest has to be finished earlier. November is usually full blown winter here (and sometimes October too depending on the year). Most of the fall leaves are gone already, there are a few hanging around, and we had a heavy frost earlier this week, I had to scrape my car windows. 

Well I'm 11/12 dpo today. No spotting yesterday, I'm hoping that will be the same for today. I'm seriously getting to the point where I don't know how much more of this I can take. And yes, I'll be testing first thing Friday morning. I don't even think I have any tests, so I'll have to buy some, as I am for sure wanting to confirm a BFN either way even if AF doesn't arrive on Friday so that I can call the clinic to book that HSG.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh it looks like I've messed up my dates, I'm 10/11 dpo today, so today might be the earliest I could expect any spotting. I'm leaning towards thinking I'm 10 dpo though.

EDIT: OMG, I clearly haven't had my morning coffee. I am 11/12 dpo. LOL so I might see some spotting today. I'm leaning towards thinking I'm 11 dpo.


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Oh it looks like I've messed up my dates, I'm 10/11 dpo today, so today might be the earliest I could expect any spotting. I'm leaning towards thinking I'm 10 dpo though.
> 
> EDIT: OMG, I clearly haven't had my morning coffee. I am 11/12 dpo. LOL so I might see some spotting today. I'm leaning towards thinking I'm 11 dpo.

Hahaha I'm better at reading your charts than you are ;)

:dance: I think you're 12 DPO, and no spotting yet!!! Super excited for you Belle!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

So ... yeah my little brown spot was just like brown creamy cm ...one stupid spot. I know it means nothing, but I normally have stuff follow it.
And ... because that's all I had, and nothing this morning... I miserably tested ... I really shouldn't have ... I'm at the point of "what's the point" ...
Another BFN .... I think tests hate me as much as I hated them in school!

So welcome to the pissed off world of emotional Rose! .... 
Still have my f'ing "ice pick" headache...and now it's in TWO spots ... isnt that just freaking awesome?

I tried to reason with myself this morning, saying that I give up, that i should be happy i dno't have kids to ruin my happy little no worry life! ... and then on the ride to work... i was beating myself up cause I know i wouldn't be happy if I didn't have kids, I've wanted them my whole life! since I knew about kids! I mean most women dream about their weddings, I dreamed about being a mom ...
And I don't want to adopt, I mean I thinks is awesome for those who can do it, but I want my own baby ... I know I would love the child no matter what, but it's not the same, I just can't wrap my head about me NOT going through all the stuff I'm supposed to...

I'm gonna go crawl under a rock today. I'll either be there or in the bathroom.
I think I'll throw myself into work and see how far I can get without distractions...

I might pop in to read people's posts, but unless I have something major to say, I'm just gonna be in my own world.


----------



## greenarcher

Star - what kind of tests are you using? I think the fact that you spotted and it stopped is really promising!

I've... still got hope for this month. I don't know why, I'm just going to be disappointed when af gets here.


----------



## BelleNuit

The end of the TWW sucks ladies, I'm glad we're in this together. 

Puma girl, how have you been? You must be coming up to another Ov soon??


----------



## greenarcher

Amen, it's nice to be synced with someone! 

Food aversion and nausea now this morning too. Will someone tell my body that it's not pregnant and should stop trolling me?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Totally just feel my insides ripping out of me... I'm pretty sure she's here guys ...
I don't feel bad about it if she's here. Mean, my chances were pretty slim since it was my first time Oing in forever, and since I don't know about hubby's boys. I just have no luck, so I'm not too shocked i'm not pregnant... It's just these hormones!!! I hate them!

My co-worker just said i have "Baby Rage" since everything is pissing me off.


----------



## BelleNuit

Food aversions and nausea are totally part of PMS, which sucks! Lol I always have that same problem in the TWW

Star sorry to hear your having some strong cramps. Now that you are Oing you are more likely to have success down the line. If it makes you feel any better I O every month, have normal hormones and my DH had a fantastic SA, and we are still on our 13th cycle trying! (Of course we don't know about my tubes, but I've never had an STI so there shouldn't be scar tissue or any reason for them to be blocked) Even with everything perfectly lined up fertile couples only have a 20% chance each cycle. So you are definitely still in the running! I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. I'll keep my FX that next cycle will be the lucky one!

At least now you know what kind of PMS symptoms you get, so they won't fool you next time around!


----------



## greenarcher

The thing is, I never get most PMS symptoms. Boobs never sore, only cramping shortly before af starts. I can get moody, but that's about it.

Hmmm maybe I haven't been paying enough attention to my body. 

Cramping all day today, mild to moderate, but still nothing when checking cp. Cervix feels open now :(

Belle, still no spotting? What time do you normally start?

Star - baby rage is totally a thing. And it's dangerous


----------



## StarGazerRose

Right... I'm a bitch and I hurt >,< haha

I think that while we can't dtd right now, I think that I'll have DH go get his boys checked. He's normally really hot, and wears boxers, so i hope that his normal temp isn't too high for the brewing stage for his friends to work right. I really hope he comes back fine, I don't know how i would handle having both of dealing with issues. He's even worse than me about taking pills, and a diet change will be freakin hard as shit for him since he doesn't like anything!

I'm taking it easy today at work. I'm trying to figure out something on my file, so I'm trying to learn some more VBA ...
Urgh I need a job where I don't feel bad about wanting to learn this stuff.

Archer: I heard that if you have signs you don't normally, that it's probably a Good sign!!! ;)


----------



## StarGazerRose

greenarcher said:

> Star - baby rage is totally a thing. And it's dangerous

Yeah cause i'd probably punch some one right now if they say they are expecting -- well maybe not the woman who says it cause i don't wanna hurt the baby, but the wall next to them is fair game!
Or I might just start bursting out with tears ... yeah I think I'll probably do my fake smile as tears stream down my face....


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I started spotting so I'm out. It's faint but there, just like always


----------



## greenarcher

Damn, sorry Belle. Please still let us know how Friday's test goes


----------



## BelleNuit

I will. But I'm not expecting anything other then that BFN :( well, at least this is the last cycle trying on our own.

Feeling pretty disappointed. It's not like I had much hope anyway, but it still sucks. I'm facing cycle 14 with nothing obviously wrong. 

I wonder if they will put me on clomid or something. It's hard to know what to do when nothing is wrong.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think my body hates me ... so I'm freak sore -- legs feel like a pulled muscle, front and back of leg. Cramping like something fierce. Head still has an "ice pick" in one spot (urgh so annoying, every so often it's like some one is twisting it)
And yet, after going to the bathroom more than I normally should, mainly to check cause i feel like i'm peeing myself... My liner is STILL dry, and no spots on it. But when I wipe it's pinky brown ...
What the hell man?! ... Urgh ...

I just need a clear answer body... Just tell me already!!!

On another note:
I messaged my doctor today asking for a new prescription for my letrozol so if it does start, my day 3 will be over the weekend, and i need to be able to take it.


----------



## sil

How is everyone doing this morning? Any more tests? I hope the witch has stayed away for everyone. 

No news here. Cd18 and still no positive opk.


----------



## BelleNuit

Spotting is bright red and heavier this AM, it's just a matter of time. I'll likely have to get the HSG between Wednesday and Friday next week. Hopefully they have enough availability to accommodate those days. Cycle day 11 is too close to ovulation for me and the rest of the days the could do the HSG fall on the weekend


----------



## sil

I'm sorry belle :( I hope they can fit you in for your hsg


----------



## StarGazerRose

Bitchy like yesterday and I should have brought a box of tissues cause the water works could start any minute

Only "spotting" when I pee ... I had 1 more DOT on my liner last night before bed, but I might as well be a dry duck.
Cramping every minute isn't helping matters!
I wish it would just come and be done with this bs!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sil. I'm pretty disappointed. I give up believing it will happen for us naturally


----------



## OhHappyZ

Belle honestly, wether it happens from sex, pills, a syringe or from a test tube, you will carry a baby and that baby will be yours. Don't lose hope honey.

I'm still spotting over here, waiting for it to get heavier. 

So this month I plan on vitamin d, grapefruit juice (the more I drink it, the more tolerable it becomes), pineapple core, preseed.

Does anyone know if claritin d has a negative effect on swimmers? I read one slim article that says it helps but I don't know. DH takes it, along with a daily, zinc, and folic acid.

I'm just seriously wondering what more we can do to up our odds. I never expected to take this long since we are healthy and still within child bearing age. Ugh.


----------



## BelleNuit

I know what you mean Z, I never expected it to take this long either, especially since all of our testing so far has shown good results!

It just bothers me that somehow there is this stigma that natural conception is somehow better than "artificial" conception :( Natural birth is better than using drugs or painkillers, and breast feeding is better than using formula. I'm not even a mother and already I'm failing. I can't even fucking naturally conceive :( The most natural thing your body can do and mine just won't.... for no friggen reason. 

And if one more person tells me that I "should just adopt" I will completely LOSE IT.

Z, I don't know what to tell you to increase your odds. I've literally tried everything and nothing has worked.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ladies, we have a period! 
I'm a little excited cause it's the first natural i've had in forever, not from a pill!!!
Now I'm trying to contact the doctor to get my prescription filled, cause I'm still sure that I'd need it for my ovulation.

Belle, I feel ya on the natural idea. How nice it would be if we could just do it with out all this crap. But if by taking a pill gets me closer to my goal, I'll take 'em!
:hugs: 
They might start you on clomid cause I think that's what they start most of us on. But there are a few other things that they can give you that do about the same thing.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - sorry that spotting is heavier. I hope your HSG results are abnormal, because at least then you'll have a reason (and a solution!) for the problem. They better be able to fit you in. Have you considered calling around to other offices if your current one can't schedule you? Don't give up, love. It could be a matter of stress. You sound like work and TTC are tying you in knots. And fuck anyone that thinks assisted conception isn't as "good." What absolute horse shit. Someone told me once that, no matter what you do, someone will find a reason to judge you for it. Someone will think you're doing things wrong. You focus on you. Tell everyone else to go to hell. 

HappyZ - Oh I'm sure there are a dozen other things you could do to improve your odds, according to one person or another. Maca root, red clover, fish oil, etc. But it depends on what you think you need help with. I think you're doing everything you should to improve your CM. The only thing I've heard about claritin is that women shouldn't take allergy meds because its bad for CM, nothing about the man. We're all with you. We never though it would take this long. Has your OH done a SA yet? Your temps look beautiful. maybe you're already doing everything you can, but since it's still only a 20-30% chance a month, you just need a couple more months of doing the same thing.

Sil - Keep testing! I'm normally an O around 18 girl, so I feel you on long follicular period. What kind of OPK are you using? I've found some tests never give me positives. Have you had any that were close?

Star - It's can be strange to celebrate AF, but god, I get you. It's great to not be in limbo anymore! And to know your body is capable of doing what it's supposed to! So maybe you have a longer LP? How do you know you were "late" if you don't have a standard to go by? Maybe that's what's normal for you? 

13 DPO here. I tested using another IC this morning, still BFN. AF is due tomorrow, at the latest. No spotting yet, and while I don't ALWAYS spot before my period, I'd say I do 90% of the time. Temps are still up, and for some reason, I still have hope. This was our first month using preseed. It's going to be rough when AF starts. I had lots of symptoms yesterday, but nothing much today. A tiny bit of cramping. 

Ladies, please keep us posted if spotting lightens up or turns into flow. <3 hang in there.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know right!!! I'm just happy that I finally know what my body is doing --- This part I understand!
I mean the only reason I was ever "28 days" was because of BC ... So I think that my cycle might be around the 32 I just had. My app has me at an average of 33 and my Luteal phase length as 14-18 days.
In all honesty i think this cycle might give me more information than last since I started with pills.

So all i'm waiting on now is my prescription to be filled and I'll be happy again (even though i still want to cry into a pillow, sit and great brain freeze from ice cream and bitch some one out) 

Best of luck you ladies still waiting for tests and AF ... I hope that she stays away for SOMEONE!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Aaaaaaaand there's the spotting. It's barely noticeable, just some tan CM. But it's there. I'm pretty sure I can safely call me out this month.


----------



## BelleNuit

Damn it anyway Green, so sorry to hear about that spotting. 

I don't know how to keep freaking going. Thank god its thanksgiving this weekend as that will at least keep me distracted from moping around. I'm never doing this again in my life. We will have 1 child if we can. I will never TTC again if we can just have one child.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We'll get there Belle! 

As much as I want more than one, I just don't think that I'll be able to ... I'm already past the point I wanted to have my kids anyways. Kinda why I really want twins (haha) 
My mom had my brother at 27 and 32 when I was born ... I'm 30, so three years after her. So I feel kinda feeling like I might be out of time soon .... :(


----------



## greenarcher

I love the shit out of you guys, but once my next cycle starts, I'm not TTC. I'm not tracking, not temping, no OPKs, no calendar watching, and no forums. I will pop in on occasion to see how everyone is doing, but this is not going to be a daily thing anymore. It feeds my obsession.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know that feeling, I already feel addicted to my fertility tracking app more than anything else. I constantly open it and look at it --- it's it's gonna magically change in time with my body?! ... 

Well Archer, I know we'll miss you ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

A break every now and then can be good for a person Green. I've been thinking I may need to do another break from the forums too.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Me three. I have already slimmed down a lot on my forum time, but as for temping and symptom spotting, and obsessing. As much as I think I am doing a lot better at not obsessing as I did when I was in the beginning, maybe I just need to stop everything and go at it the au natural way. Next month. This month I'm changing the batteries in my thermometer and giving 'er another shot.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good Luck Z. I quit temping after my RE pretty much told me it was pointless for me to continue. Since I always showed a temp shift, and I regularly O'd between CD 12-15 continuing to temp didn't give any new information and just caused extra stress and resentment. That was the last day I temped, and I don't regret quitting it for a second. My mood has much improved since I quit. 

I was doing some reading and for people with unexplained infertility who have been TTC for 1 year, there is about a 50% chance they will become pregnant in the next 6 months WITHOUT treatment... which is equivalent to the percentage of those who would become pregnant in the next 6 months WITH treatment. So I'm thinking we might just pursue expectant management for awhile as I don't think either DH or myself are ready for infertility treatments. About 95% of people my age will get pregnant after 2 years of trying without intervention, those are pretty good odds. 

So I think that will be our plan, assuming of course that my HSG shows cleared tubes and no polyps. If there is any kind of blockage we'll pursue more aggressive forms of treatment. I was also reading that clomid alone doesn't significantly increase the odds of conception with unexplained infertility, so I don't know if we'll pursue clomid in the beginning or not.


----------



## greenarcher

I wouldn't pursue Clomid if you're ovulating. It will just dry you out. 

I stopped temping after I established that I was ovulating. But then I had a wacky, long August cycle, so I temped this month to see if I was still doing weird things. Agreed that, if you know you're fairly regular, temping just adds stress. But if you're not, it's a good relief to know that month is a good month. 

I think that's a great idea, that if you show all clear in your HSG, then just wait it out. Maybe go ntnp? As much as I'm sick of hearing other people say it, maybe it is the stress of TTC that is keeping us from catching. 

Whatever. I'm going to get all the hand-me-downs from my two newly-pregnant best friends when I eventually get pregnant. I won't have to buy a damn thing.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I tried temping... it just doesn't work with how I do things. And to start getting up just to temp was too much to remember. When i'm at the stage of not wanting to do anything, I'd rather go back to sleep.

I agree, that if you are ovulating, i don't think that a pill that is used to create an ovulation, is the thing you should be taking. Perhaps the best thing is to wait and see what the results are from your HSG and then maybe see what you doctor has to say. 

Urgh this day week needs to be over! I'm tired of my legs feeling like someone ran them over. And the cramps... >,< The glories of being a woman . . .


----------



## puma1986

Hi Ladies. I'm sorry for my absence. I haven't had the chance to catch up but I hope you are are doing alright. Remember me telling you about my ANA Titer of 640 and how ANA is your body's auto immune response and attacking itself? I just got another set of labs back and it has jumped up to 1: 5120. Considering a titer of 1:80 is considered positive and the labs don't measure beyond 5120, I'm pretty terrified. :( I don't know why my body is attacking itself. I'm losing hair, have 30mg/dl protein and ketones in my urine, my hands are swelling and my joints are killing me. :( TTC has been the last thing on my mind so I'm sorry for my periodic absence.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my gosh Puma, that sounds so awful. Is it rheumatoid arthritis?

I'm so sorry. I'm not even sure what to say other than I'm here for you and I will listen.


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh my gosh Puma, that sounds so awful. Is it rheumatoid arthritis?
> 
> I'm so sorry. I'm not even sure what to say other than I'm here for you and I will listen.

Thanks hun. No I tested negative for rheumatoid arthiritis. It's taking a long time to get some of the more specific labs back which concerns me. They said elevated ANA levels as high as mine can sometimes lead to cancer. My mom had uterian cancer at 35, and while my paps have come back normal I am still terrified. My Aunt also has MS. We shall see my dears. I've been an absolute wreck.


----------



## BelleNuit

Understandably, that is completely terrifying. I'm incredibly scared for you!

Are there more specific tests to be done? Or is it a wait and see what happens scenario? There must be something they can give you to slow down the autoimmune process??


----------



## greenarcher

Steroids I guess? Good grief I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! Please please keep us posted. I'm not a super religious person, but I'm praying for a good outcome


----------



## BelleNuit

HSG booked for Wednesday. Pretty nervous!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe Puma I hate that you are going through all that. But maybe having TTC off your mind might help? Getting other things figured out is the best way to make sure that your body can handle a baby.
We're here for you, even if you just wanna vent ;)

AFM:
I got my next prescription set up and ready for me to pick it up, and I start it tomorrow!!! 
Kinda excited about this round. My first natural period, and finally seeing that this pill makes me O :happydance:

And now I'm setting up to have Hubby checked out. Waiting on a few calls about that and get him to deposit his soldiers to the masses for analysis. (I love making up analogies for what he has to do)

I'm in a MUCH better mood, considering I feel like some one is ripping out my leg muscles, and it hurts to walk.
Any one have a clue how to make that pain less... just less? I'm gonna start stretching in the mornings and see if that will help...
I have NO clue how long _this_ period will last, cause I'm already past what it was last month.


----------



## greenarcher

Yay! So glad you were able to get in Belle!

Star - excellent! So glad you're getting OH checked out

AFM, no more spotting beyond that tiniest amount of tan cm, but FRER this morning was bfn. According to countdown, 10% of women still have negatives at 14 dpo. This is ridiculous. Why can't I just bleed already?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Archer, 
That's how I was for the past couple of days. I mean I was so frustrated that i couldn't just have it already. I was late anyways, so why couldn't it just come?
Although I called it early, as I had a clean liner, but when I peed it was there... and when I wiped it was a weird color, so I gave it a few hours and then tada! -- Minus the aching legs and back, then she technically was here the day before.


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, this almost made me cry it's so cute:

https://imgur.com/uGsnTsNh


----------



## StarGazerRose

That's cute! 
I wish I was closer to my brother ... but honestly would have no clue how it would actually be. We're 6 years apart, and have hardly anything to talk about.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Aww that is adorbs. I'm like that whenever I see my oldest brother. Probably because he lives so far away and I rarely get to see him. So when I do, I turn into a little girl again and run at him just like that haha


----------



## BelleNuit

That's really cute, breaks my heart!


----------



## greenarcher

More spotting, and it's fresher today. Red instead of brown. But then it stopped again. WTF body. I really want some wine tonight. Make up your f*king mind (..... that makes zero sense)

I'm 99% sure this isn't my cycle.... you know what? I'm drinking. If the embryo hasn't implanted, then we're not sharing a bloodstream.


----------



## BelleNuit

I think you are probably safe to drink Green! Enjoy your night girl!

I'm anxious about the HSG, but I'm glad they squeezed me in early. They originally tried to book me for CD 11 but moved it to CD 6 when I said I ovulate on CD 12. So thankful they did that. Well at least I can drink over Thanksgiving. I guess I will try to be thankful and see the positive in that. Pretty bummed out. DH and I have pretty much decided we don't want to pursue invasive treatment until the 2 year mark (assuming tubes are clear). I've been reading and for unexplained clomid doesn't offer any better chances than expectant management


----------



## sil

With all the news of negative hpt I thought I'd pop in with a bit of positive. I finally got a positive opk this morning at cd20. This is much much earlier than average for me so I guess the vitex helped! I took two different brands and top was positive and bottom was about 95 percent of the way there. I'm guessing they'll both be positive by afternoon as these were with fmu. I'll post pic in a bit when I get a second. 

I'm sorry to the ladies with af. It's always heartbreaking when the witch arrives. Drink some wine and take a nice bath and have a cry if needed. :cry:


----------



## sil

https://i63.tinypic.com/npkqs4.jpg

Here are my two opks. Different brands, same sample.


----------



## StarGazerRose

:happydance: for Sil!!! I really hope that it stays positive ;) 

I'm not sure if my period is being super short again or what. I woke up this morning with my tampon mostly clean and the tip had some brown on it. The one before bed was still pretty AF'y... Likely hood that my periods went down to 2 days? How confusing is this? I still quickly put in another just in case -- I have to shower by 10:30 so i'm expecting this one to be clean.
My leg was driving me nuts last night, and this morning it don't really hurt anymore -- hoping that stays away. I think the weather was making it worse (We're getting some wind and rain from the hurricane, nothing major unless the thing continues up the coast to us, I doubt it though)

Well, I just felt like poppin in for a morning update/chat ... I probably won't make it back on today. Try to enjoy the weekend Ladies!


----------



## sil

Thanks star! Now I must convince dh to dtd again tonight since we just did last night. Shouldn't be too hard though, I'm sure he won't mind. Haha!

How heavy were your two days of bleeding? Did you ever test again just in case?


----------



## BelleNuit

Very positive OPK Sil :) get busy!

Star my memory is awful, were you on clomid? It can cause a thinner lining.

Well second day of AF and I think even more now that acupuncture is working. Less cramping, less clotting, and better color. I'm actually hoping it lasts a bit longer too as I feel like that means it was a thicker lining lol My last couple AFs were only 2.5 days long.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - Excellent! That's great news! So glad you're noticing a difference! CD2 for me as well. Now I'm jealous of your early O again! I'll probably O a week after you do 

Sil - hell yes, earlier opk +! Also great news! I hope DH is amenable to more baby making!

Star - :wave: how was your weekend? I feel like tampons are like a stopper for my cervix, so I don't fully shed my lining. I've always have very light, very short periods. Like maybe fill 1 tampon over 3 days (I don't only wear one for 3 hole days, but that's probably what it would be). This month I'm using a menstrual cup for the first time. I am a big fan! I only need to check on it once a day, and it doesn't plug me up! 

I've heard somewhere on this forum that you shouldn't use tampons while TTC, but I never heard why, and I think it's bollocks. I actually purchased the menstrual cup so I could get a better feel of how much I actually bleed, and see if it's in the normal range. Taking TTC easy has been a dream already. It doesn't occupy my mind constantly. I've unsubscribed from all threads but this one. I'll try to pop in a couple times a week. But no more OPKs, no more temping, nada.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good for you Green, I bet it feels great to "unplug" from TTC :) glad to hear you will still pop in every now and then :)

Your AF definitely sounds very light. Mine is usually short 2-3 days, but 2 of those days I have quite heavy flow. AF seems to be a bit lengthier this cycle (acupuncture I'm betting) so I'm actually happy about that lol

My short cycles are nice in a sense as I know I'll be O'ing in about a week and a half. But it's also disheartening to go through 14-15 cycles in a year (compared to most people's 12) and still not end up pregnant.


----------



## 2much

Can I sneak in here? TTC #1, I'm 29, husband is 31. I had clear HSG, bloodwork, semen analysis...everything came back good so we are "unexplained." I'm glad to have all of that testing behind me. 

First cycle on Clomid. I'm feeling nervous/excited/hopeful. CD 4, anyone else similar? Not sure if there is some sort of intro group or whatever, haha, I am trying to navigate my way around the forum, all the terminology, etc! :) Doesn't help I'm in a headachey/dizzy fog (I'm blaming you, Clomid).


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi 2much, you sound similar to me. I will be having an HSG on Wednesday, but I fully expect we will be unexplained as well as everything else has come back normal (aside from potentially thin lining). I also happen to be CD 4 today. 

I fully expect the doc will want to put me on clomid as well. However we are considering just doing expectant management (waiting and seeing) for another 6 months. I was reading that expectant management for unexplained offers the same odds of success as cycles with clomid or an unstimulated IUI. Unexplained people often have spontaneous pregnancies it just seems to take longer. I think around the 18 month point we might look at other options. I just don't think DH and I are ready for treatment yet. Either way I hope clomid is the thing that gives you that extra boost :)


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Hi 2much, you sound similar to me. I will be having an HSG on Wednesday, but I fully expect we will be unexplained as well as everything else has come back normal (aside from potentially thin lining). I also happen to be CD 4 today.
> 
> I fully expect the doc will want to put me on clomid as well. However we are considering just doing expectant management (waiting and seeing) for another 6 months. I was reading that expectant management for unexplained offers the same odds of success as cycles with clomid or an unstimulated IUI. Unexplained people often have spontaneous pregnancies it just seems to take longer. I think around the 18 month point we might look at other options. I just don't think DH and I are ready for treatment yet. Either way I hope clomid is the thing that gives you that extra boost :)

Hey thanks Belle! I did my HSG last month. I hope yours goes quickly and your tubes are clear (mine was lightning fast, but the pain was bad!) Everyone is so different. Some of my friends said it was a breeze! 

I hope clomid does the trick, too! I am trying not to overshare with my hubby so hopefully this forum doesn't mind it as being my outlet. :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been pretty nervous about the HSG, but in another sense I'm looking forward to it because at this point I just need to know if there is something structurally wrong. I have no reason to believe there will be any blockages, but who knows. I'm planning to take a couple ibuprofen to help with the pain. We're you able to drive afterwards? I'll have to drive myself back home as DH has some work meetings he can't get out of. 

I definitely use the forum as an outlet, hubby can only take so much. My friends mean well, but they just don't understand. They already have their own children and can't empathize with me


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome, 2much! Always good to have another back to lean on. You do sound similar to Belle! How long have yall been TTC? Why did the doc put you on clomid? 

Belle - I hope you'll be able to drive yourself. I can't decide what result I want for you: something that explains the fertility or a clear reading. 

The forum is the best. These women are amazing people and know what we're going through. My best friend is 6-7 weeks pregnant. We went shopping at ikea yesterday, and as we're walking past nursery stuff, I tell her I'm going to get you this and this, and I'm so excited for you! Then she reminds me: "you will have to too, you know." That realization hit me hard. It hadn't crossed my mind that I'd get to look for baby stuff. It's like I no longer believe we'll get pregnant. 

I don't know how I feel about this new apathy.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies --- I was actually doing work this morning *snicker* I figured i'd turn it in for review today. (I finished it Thursday, after 2 days of not working on it ...)

My cycle has been weird so far... Saturday seems as if I was nearly done, but then later that night after going hours without a tampon, I had to change my liner twice. So I put one back in Sunday, and it started out clean but then I needed another tampon... urgh 
I think that most of this is just actually finishing off the lining. I put in a tampon before bed, Just in case, and it came out nearly clean, so we'll see how today goes.
But since it couldn't make up it's mind if it's done or not, it's ruining plans for some qt with hubby.

Compared to my years past this is Light ... I've been using either no tampon or a regular (I'm used to Super Plus and Ultra -- but those were also MONTHS of no cycles, which means sense)

*Belle*, I'm on Letrozol (5mg). 
I think last cycle was short because i came off that 3mo of bc and took a provera to make my period come. (Different pills with different hormones probably did that)
I'm kinda more happy with this one since this is natural. So I'm on day 5, which makes me happier!

My weekend wasn't too terrible, more of trying to figure out what my period was doing more than anything. I worked Saturday afternoon, so most of my day was occupied by working on people's frames. Crazy morning girl took too many orders for us to do before the customer showed up so I spent most of my time rushing to get those done so we could get back to working on what we're supposed to.
Also I finally got to work on my cross stitching while hubby was at work Sunday morning. (I"m so behind on this thing... I have over a quarter to do before December...AND get it framed >,< I'm hating myself for taking time off of it)

And after all my rambling...
Welcome 2much!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green, the apathy is wonderful. When it first set in for me it was a little jarring. Now it's the only thing that keeps me going. Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer and you'll be able to buy baby stuff for yourself soon :)

I'm hoping the HSG is clear. I'd rather that then have to face surgery for a polyp or be forced to do IVF due to tubal blockages. At least with unexplained there is a chance it could happen without intervention


----------



## greenarcher

I've had start and stop cycles like that, Star. They suck.

In that case Belle, I hope your HSG is clear! I hope the apathy is a good thing... 

I sure do miss Puma


----------



## StarGazerRose

It's just annoying cause you think you're done, you feel done, and it comes back... Hubby knows i'm itching, but I told him i won't until i'm clean  (i hate cleaning up if we dtd during ....urgh just not worth it, I'll wait a week)
So i'm hoping middle of this week we can have some fun.

Well today is kinda boring ... started a new import project *waves finger in air* Whoop-Ti-Do! Urgh I'm so tired of having to find something to pass time...
I tried making a to do list all pretty and such but I just can't get into it, it worked for 2 imports and now i'm like urgh I know the steps, I've do them all the time, they are the same e v e r y time! *sigh* 

I'm ready for next week ... i'm kinda excited this round, a bit more than last, I think cause I know it works! I'm ready to get busy!!!


----------



## sil

Well ladies, I had two days of blazing positive opks and tons of right sides cramping yesterday. Opk turned negative again yesterday pm so I'm counting yesterday as o day. 1dpo! Here we go...

Star, good luck this cycle! It's awful when AF comes but then it becomes exciting again as the days progress. 

Belle, hope the HSG comes back clear for you! Update us when you know more. 

Green, it's funny how our brains work like that (re: apathy). Some kind of protective mechanism I guess. I hope you get that baby to take home soon and it becomes a reality for you.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah ... the :witch: decided to stay away the WHOLE day, dry liner and everything ... I had to pee before dinner, and bam! ... :growlmad: what a PAIN! Had to throw in a tampon...and I'm cramping again, (or that might be gas *snicker* )
Looks like *sigh* another day of no fun :sad1:

:happydance: for Sil!!!
I hope the TWW treats you well!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

*sigh* Another on and off day... Went the whole morning and shoulda known better. It's a good thing that I brought my girly bad with me today.
I'm hoping this is showing the end as it was clotting, and a bit more cramping today too.

Crazy period ... Just wish it was done now! I'm ready for some BDing time! Or I'll just take a quickie too, I'm not being picky right now :haha:


----------



## greenarcher

Sil - Excellent! You're our last hope for October! FX big time for you! 

Star - maybe enjoy some bd in the shower? 

Belle - prayers for you, love. Please let us know how it goes.

Spoke with DH this morning. He told me he had a good dream, and in it, we had a kid. I've never dreamed that we had a child, only that I was pregnant (and like... barely so, never with a belly). It was really sweet to hear :)


----------



## sil

We timed it really well and dtd 2 days before o, 1 day before o, AND o day so fingers crossed. 2dpo today. I'll probably try to hold off testing until 10dpo. 

Star- what a crazy AF! Are they usually this on and off for you? Hoping she stays away for good soon. 
Green- that's a sweet dream. It's always nice when significant others show interest in the process, even if it's in dreams. 

Today I slipped taking my son to preschool and twisted my knee really bad. Hoping the pain settles down soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Star that does sound like a crazy long period. You started before me and mine is pretty well finished. Hopefully it ends soon for you.

Green what a sweet dream. I love when DH shows an interest in that. Sometimes he'll just sit there and tell me how he's confident that we will be able to have children and it makes me feel so much better.

Sil sounds like you have everything all timed right! Hope your knee gets to feeling better soon!

HSG is tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous. Have to fill a prescription for antibiotics tonight just as a precautionary measure.

I also seem to be coming down with a cold :( terrible timing all around. I'm glad I'll have acupuncture tomorrow to help me relax.


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> We're you able to drive afterwards? I'll have to drive myself back home as DH has some work meetings he can't get out of.
> 
> I definitely use the forum as an outlet, hubby can only take so much. My friends mean well, but they just don't understand. They already have their own children and can't empathize with me

I was able to drive after, even with what I'd call a really painful/fairly traumatic one. They made me lie there for a bit and slowly sit up because I was pale and sweating. I just took my time leaving. I took the whole day off work but really I could have gone in. Again, everyone is so different so I hope yours is a breeze!




greenarcher said:


> Welcome, 2much! Always good to have another back to lean on. You do sound similar to Belle! How long have yall been TTC? Why did the doc put you on clomid?
> 
> Belle - I hope you'll be able to drive yourself. I can't decide what result I want for you: something that explains the fertility or a clear reading.
> 
> The forum is the best. These women are amazing people and know what we're going through. My best friend is 6-7 weeks pregnant. We went shopping at ikea yesterday, and as we're walking past nursery stuff, I tell her I'm going to get you this and this, and I'm so excited for you! Then she reminds me: "you will have to too, you know." That realization hit me hard. It hadn't crossed my mind that I'd get to look for baby stuff. It's like I no longer believe we'll get pregnant.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this new apathy.

Hi! We've been NTNP for 3.5 years, and TTC (I took a couple cycles off) for 1.5 years. I had endometriosis concerns when I was 19-20 (although I think I was improperly diagnosed) so I wanted to make sure everything was "in working order"- as much as we could tell, anyway. It is nice to know "everything's okay" but can be frustrating to wonder what's holding up the process. 

Anyway, he put me on clomid and a monitored cycle just due to trying for so long with no results. I am not sure what I will want to do if no results from Clomid...probably just back to TTC and regroup. 

I hear you... seeing so many BFP kind of makes me feel numb to believing it will ever happen. I hope it does for you!


----------



## sil

Belle, good luck tomorrow. I hope everything is clear. Do you get results immediately?

2much, hi! I somehow missed your into. Welcome to the group and best of luck. I recently joined the group too and it's a wonderful supportive group of ladies.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sorry girls I was having fun learning some coding today and didn't check the forum, plus I worked late tonight, And Hubby stole my computer to watch his stupid show (well the show wasn't stupid like 10 episodes ago but now I don't like it - plus he's watching it in Japanese and I really hate reading the screen)

Anyways. To answer questions: 
I wouldn't mind being in the shower expect it's a small bathroom, and our tub isn't the cleanest (not our fault it's an old tub and it holds stains, we've cleaned it scrubbed it and Urgh it does feel or look clean) so yeah but no

I can't recall who asked but, this is my first natural cycle due to me ovulating last month, I think my body is just confused what to do. Haha. 
I've had 7 day periods in the past so I'm ok. This is day 6 with a day of spotting before. So I'm ok right now. I hope that tomorrow she just stays away rather than showing up at the last minute. 

Good Luck Belle!!! I hope the test comes back clear!

Um. Typing on the phone makes it really hard to recall people's posts so I'll catch up more tomorrow when I'm on the computer.


----------



## 2much

sil said:


> Belle, good luck tomorrow. I hope everything is clear. Do you get results immediately?
> 
> 2much, hi! I somehow missed your into. Welcome to the group and best of luck. I recently joined the group too and it's a wonderful supportive group of ladies.


Good luck today Belle! :flower: Mine told me my results right there so I'm hoping they tell you "all clear!" right away. 

Thank you, sil! I don't know if I posted an official intro, lol. But it's nice to be with some ladies in similar situations. 

Today is CD 6 on Clomid and I'm feeling pretty decent. No symptoms other than the first day (a little dizzy) and today I am feeling a bit dry. Guess I will need to prep for that... lol.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you everyone for all of the good luck wishes! In 5 hours I'll be heading in for that HSG. Not gonna lie I'm pretty nervous! I'm nervous they'll find something, I'm nervous it'll be excruciatingly painful, and I'm nervous because I feel like this is the very start of the LTTTC journey and that terrifies me more than anything. 

I expect they'll tell me my results right away. Thats what I'm hoping for anyway!

2much was today your first day of clomid or did you start a few days ago? I have such mixed feelings about clomid for unexplained. I think they'll probably suggest that I start it next cycle but I'm not so sure that its the right choice for me. I do think its a good place to start before heading into more intensive fertility treatments such as IUI and IVF. I just don't know that DH and I are ready for fertility treatment at all yet :S


----------



## greenarcher

Hey Belle, thinking of you today! I can see what you mean. But there's still that 50-50 unmedicated statistic. If I was in your shoes, I would probably wait until I had been trying 2 full years until pursuing the more expensive options of IUI or IVF, and I'm 30. You've still got lots of years ahead of you. Have you asked about getting your lining tested again? See if it's improved or changed in any way? That was your one borderline result. 

2much - have you invested in preseed yet? Great stuff :)

Sil - 3 or 4 DPO today? When do you plan on testing?

Star - I think now that you know you're having ovulatory cycles, you should count this as your TTC month 1! I bet your odds are higher now :) 

My best friend (that I went to IKEA with) found out her pregnancy was non-viable yesterday. This is her 2nd MC. I'm worried she's going to go through a lot of them :( I've heard you fall into one of 3 categories - easily conceive a viable pregnancy, easily conceive, but can't get to term, or take a while to get preg. I hope she's not in category 2.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Clomid was so long ago for me that I can't remember much of how I felt. I wasn't tracking anything then (except the basic period/no period and BD'ing) The app i was using then had options I didn't understand and I still don't get it cause it's confusing, so I stopped using it to track, it's just a reminder to update my app info on my other haha (i'm weird)
Anyways, I took the lowest dosage of Clomid, I didn't respond to it and they didn't up my dosage, they just switched me to Letrozol... I'm happy with it too. Kinda eager to see how this cycle pans out!


----------



## StarGazerRose

greenarcher said:


> Star - I think now that you know you're having ovulatory cycles, you should count this as your TTC month 1! I bet your odds are higher now :)

I think you're right! I mean before it wasn't even technically possible! And I think that's why I'm so excited about this now, is that I have a chance! (Kinda late in the game but still!)
I'm sure i'll get off my high soon, but I don't wanna think about that just yet.

Hubby is all for getting tested, and we both think that he's fine, so he said to gather the information, but "lets try a few months before worrying about anything else -- now that we know what works" :)
He's a pain some days, but he's got such a good head for stuff like this! I'm glad I have him!


----------



## sil

Star- sounds like you have a wonderful husband! I am excited for you this cycle. I hope this is the one!

Green- I am 3dpo today. I like to say I'll hold out until 10dpo to test but realistically I always cave around 7/8dpo so probably next Monday or Tuesday. My parents are taking in a train to visit sat-mon, so maybe after they leave. I'm hoping their visit will be a distraction to help the tww pass faster. 

Belle, I totally understand your nerves. It's always scary to have something like this done but I bet it'll be such a relief when it's over. You'll either know all is clear or you'll have an answer and a way to move forward.

2much, what cd do you usually ovulate?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I added a signature :)
Random, but yeah....

I wish my fertile week was during vacation, cause :haha: yeah!
But it's around week and a half before (so says the app)


----------



## BelleNuit

All done, it wasn't that bad!! Tubes are open! I felt some pinching with the right tube so it may have been partially blocked, but they opened it. Uterus is normal, ovaries are normal. Counted 5 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. I don't know if that's normal or not. They said I'm perfect inside so nothing on my end should be holding things up. But DH is normal too so wtf lol

Such a relief.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awesome Belle! I'm glad that everything came out normal (as normal as normal is)

Just odd that everything did come back fine, for both of you... Did you get to talk to them about anything else besides the HSG?


----------



## BelleNuit

I knew we'd come back as unexplained star. Blah. Hopefully it'll happen soon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I really hope that things just fall into place soon -- for all of us.


----------



## BelleNuit

She said my cervix was tilted or tipped (forget her exact wording) I think that means I have a retroverted uterus. Looking at pictures and based on where I can feel my cervix I think that's accurate. She said it shouldn't affect fertility though


----------



## StarGazerRose

Might mean that different positions might give you a better chance? Idk if I'm stretching for an answer or what.


----------



## sil

So happy for you belle! How great it came back clear. Hopefully you'll catch that egg soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Star, I've read that TMI---------------- doggy style (god I hate what they call it LOL) is supposed to have better odds with a tipped uterus. 

Sil I'm hoping we catch that egg soon. 

Based on my results yesterday I've found out my dominant ovary is my right ovary. It had 3 more follicles on it than my left (and most women who ovulate regularly have a dominant right ovary). Interestingly enough right ovulation tends to end in conception more often.

whats interesting about that is that during the HSG I felt greater pressure and a sharp pinch and releasing feeling with the right tube (which didn't happen for the left tube. There was no pain at all for the left tube). For the right tube there was this increase of pressure a very sharp pinch and then it released and all of a sudden there was fluid coming out of the end of the tube (I got to watch it all on a big screen TV LOL). Which makes me think that maybe there was some debris in the right tube that was partially blocking things off. If I often ovulated from the right, and the right tube was partially blocked that would definitely make things difficult for me. 

Well its definitely clear now so if that is the case I have a fairly high likelihood of conception within the next 3 cycles. God I hope thats the case. The doc didn't say a single thing about the right tube being partially blocked, but I did feel more intense pain with that tube so thats what leads me to consider it may be a possibility. Its possible I'm just grasping for straws here because I need some kind of explanation as to why it wasn't working. 

I think based on our test results we can conclude that DH and I are not infertile, but rather there must be some sort of inefficiency in the process at some point (aka sub-fertile). its probably just a matter of time.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh ya and my fertile days start tomorrow. What a freaking whirlwind this is! No time to stop and catch your breath with short cycles


----------



## greenarcher

What fabulous news! That's so awesome to hear! And yea, if you were partially blocked, I can see how that could make things a little harder. I totally think you're going to catch in the next 3 months now. Shit, I bet it will be this month :happydance:

Tilted uterus does change things a little, but not too much. like instead of elevating hips after, you stick your butt in the air.... or something like that. 

Hurray fertile days! I'm totally jealous.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well now that you know more, you might be able to up your chances!!! Time to get bizza!! :winkwink:

Have fun with your fertile window, Belle! I'm still waiting for mine! (Period _finally _stopped yesterday!) So i have a few more days before the excitement starts of CM tracking and POASing for opks.
So now I get to have the fun of figuring out when to expect things, and see how I can help make the situation better for my little eggies to find their mate!

(I'm a dork.... ignore me) :flower:


----------



## sil

Belle interesting information about right ovaries being dominant. I wonder why that is. Does it have anything to do with being left/ right handed I wonder? 

Star, yay! So glad AF is over for you. 

I went to the store today and bought a 3 pack of frer to use next week and now I regret having them so early. It's awful having sticks sitting around and not being able to pee on them yet.


----------



## greenarcher

I'm there with you, Star. 8 more days until my fertile window! Guh. But yes, this next week will just be practice time and fun time. I'm not going to track anything, Just going to make sure we dtd a lot  

Sil - OMG i know that feeling! At least when there are no tests in the house, you can talk yourself out of driving to the store. One more week!


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha yeah I'm glad AF didn't show up yesterday! I was gonna hop into bed, but i figured that I should just wait it out and make sure she was gone. But luckily she didn't show up one bit!!! :) so excited about that! now I can stop tormenting DH haha

Yeah I'm staring at the box that I didn't use yet, and i'm like ...that's just mean! it's gonna sit there for most of the month before I can even take one! But at least I have some for the first few days where I can symptom spot and not feel like a loser for testing early.

I'm gonna keep tracking, but that's cause I just found out my body works, and now I need to pin point "that time" better. I'm kinda interested in seeing how this month goes. I feel weird for being so excited about this, but I mean after 5 years .... this is a miracle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sil the dominant ovary has to do with how the right and left ovary hook up to the circulatory system. Right ovary has more efficient blood supply so it tends to be dominant. Whats interesting is that in women with delayed ovulation their right and left ovaries tend to release the egg about the same amount of time (they switch off equally), for women who ovulate earlier it tends to be their right ovary releasing eggs more often than not. 

Its definitely nerve wracking buying HPTs! Thats why I never keep them, I'll just be tempted to test and be disappointed. It will be tough not to get my hopes up these next 2 cycles after my HSG. 

Stoked for Green and Star to be in their fertile week soon-ish too!

Puma, not sure if you are still checking back but I hope you are doing well. I've been thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way!

Got my follow-up appointment booked for next week (thursday). They have me with a different RE now, apparently she's taking over some of the other REs patients. She was the one who met with me yesterday, she seemed competent. I'm not sure what she will suggest.


----------



## StarGazerRose

It's kinda interesting to learn about how our bodies work --- they are such odd things!

I hope your new RE has some good options for you to see how things go. Is it not possible for you to try this round due to the hsg or you just don't think that it would?
With that many follicles, i figured that you would be in a really good point as at least one or two to release soon!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm just a pessimist star, we can definitely still try this cycle because I had the HSG early enough that it won't affect anything negatively.

Here's to hoping!!


----------



## greenarcher

Star - I totally feel you about getting used to your body. I tracked the shit out of my cycles for the first few months off birth control. Now that I've got the rhythm, no need for me. I get why you're still tracking :)

Belle - that's so cool! I had no idea that there could be a dominant follicle, and that it depended on time of ovulation! I feel like I only ever get O pain on my left side. I wonder if that's cause I O late! Veeeery interesting! I wonder if women who O early have a lower chance of conceiving fraternal twins? 

Why do you have a follow up appointment? At this point, I thought you guys were going to just do wait and see? What do you expect from that appointment?

Also, I know you're Canada, but did you have to get a referral for your RE from your GYN? I'm debating getting hormone testing done for me.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Normally I am a pessimist, sometimes the optimist comes out and annoys me... I think it depends on the situation, and whether or not i can control or have hope for the situation.
I was getting pretty down about these past cycles since nothing was changing... But this one just came around and I just can't help but have more optimism about what could happen!
I really hope that you see some improvement with your cycles, in some way!

Ahhh crap ... it's late I gotta leave work :haha:


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green we are having a follow-up appointment to have the docs interpret all of our test results as a whole. I don't think there is anything new that they'll tell us, but I would still like to know their thoughts. If all is good I expect we'll just wait and see. 

DH and I are considering moving to a house so that we can get a puppy. We found the perfect house to rent tonight so we sent off an application. Fingers crossed! If anything I feel like it gives us something positive to look forward to in our lives again. I might just forget about TTC altogether. Fuck it. I'm over it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

OOO i love puppies!!! It's seriously practice for having something to take care of!
Mine is almost 4. He's a crazy dog, and we're going through the "stubborn twenty-something" stage :haha: Where he listens, but sometimes he just does what he wants.
I love my "puppy".


Belle, I hope that your appointment gives you good information as to what you need to do next!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Star :)

DH is definitely a dog person, we already have 2 cats who are my "babies" LOL


----------



## greenarcher

Having something else to look forward to is easily the best distraction. What kind of puppy are yall looking at getting?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm more of a cat person, but my dog doesn't like them (we've had many occasions that prove this) So no cat for me :( I'm happy with either though.

Agree with Archer, a new "distraction" might help things too ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

A shepherd pitbull cross is what we're thinking. The application for the house we submitted was approved! So we will likely be moving in 4 weeks! Just have to sign the papers to make it official!

When we went to look at it the previous tenants were still there and were in the process of packing up to move, they had a little baby and a nursery all set up. It made my heart flutter to see a crib set up in a house that we hoped to live in. I'm hoping it's foreshadowing things to come!

CD 8 here so officially in my fertile days! Had low quality ewcm today. OPK will be positive in 2-3 days. Woohoo! Lol hoping that HSG cleaned me all out and that this will be our month to shine!


----------



## sil

Hi girls, how is everyone doing today? Anyone have any good plans for the weekend? My parents are coming for a visit from tonight through Monday which is nice. I am 6dpo today. I think I will do a test Monday 8dpo and Wednesday 10dpo. I have cramping today but I'm trying not to get my hopes up for implantation since I had cramping last cycle and all bfn and cramping the cycle before that but it was a chemical.


----------



## BelleNuit

Fingers crossed for you sil!

Its officially winter here, we got a HUGE snowfall yesterday, like half a foot of wet heavy snow and I still have my summer tires on! Bah! Cant get them changed out till next saturday, lets hope I survive this next week on our slip and slide streets! lol


----------



## sil

Belle where is it that you live again? Brrrr I am not ready for snow or winter yet. Stay safe!


----------



## BelleNuit

I live in a northern city in Canada. It's an early winter this year!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Happy Saturday girlies! :flow:
I worked a morning shift at my second job -- I love it when I get those shifts, I get the good people :winkwink: And I get off super early (although I had to stay 2 extra hours cause the manager had a meeting and they wouldn't let her work over time [and the only reason she'd get overtime is cause of the stupid meeting] --- anyways...)

I'm at cd10 ... I have a few more days til my fertile "week" is here... I've felt great these past few days, so I hope that everything works out this month with my Letrozol! Been having creamy cm... Nothing major though cause nothing changes til I'm in that fertile window!
Still pretty excited about this cycle, I just hope that it pans out for me!

Interesting mix a shepard-pit. Mine is a mix of husky & lab (so they say) But I believe if he's not really a "husky" he's something closely resembling one. He's a medium dog, and hyper as all-get-out! 

Whelp I'm working on my weekly planner layout, and my life is boring ... Basically the only thing on my agenda are Bills and work. I started putting tv shows on the days I can watch them, but seriously, boring life! And the most exciting part is next week I have to pay all my bills before we leave for the week. Super exciting --- merely cause it means we get to go on vacation finally! (Fall vacations are so weird)

Anyways...


----------



## sil

Good luck star! I love huskies. I grew up with a beautiful husky next door with one brown eye and one blue eye. 

Belle stay safe in the snow! We usually don't get snow for another 2-3 months here. I'm not ready for it at all. I hate winter and I hate summer. Spring and fall for me!

My impatience got the best of me and I took a test this pm at 6dpo. It was obviously bfn. I promise to hold out until at least 8-10dpo before my next test. Luckily just using internet cheapies. I refuse to use the frer until 11-12dpo or a faint line on cheapie. It's funny because I knew it'd be negative this early but for some reason it's still heartbreaking seeing that blank test.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ladies I just need to vent a little. 

Went to visit my cousin (a good friend of mine). She has a toddler and a 4 month baby boy. Was really looking forward to this visit, was in a great mood, had awesome BD all afternoon! 

There are a lot of exciting things happening in my life between going to Boston in a couple weeks, potentially moving and getting a puppy, as well as exciting things happening work-wise. I really do have a full life. I was starting to think to myself this afternoon that I could probably survive and live a happy life without children. Yet it seemed that most of the conversation tonight focused on babies and us TTC. I find what we are going through very difficult to talk about verbally and she kept asking me questions about it. I had to choke back tears multiple multiple times tonight. It was truly awful. I went in feeling happy and excited and now I just feel completely defeated.


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha Sil I know how you feel. a bfn is always hard to take... No matter how "early" it is!

My husky is a "blonde" one, white and tan. My neighbors call him a "dingo" haha 

Belle I feel similar every time my MIL asks me about "when do I see the doctor next" It's making it really hard for me to do what I want to (when I find out, hold out as long as possible to tell extended people besides DH)... I'm trying to get it where I tell her I don't, I just call the nurse. I haven't seen the doctor is 6 months! I mean you never see a doctor unless it's serious. But she really wants another grandkid, so it's hard for her _not_ to ask. My own mom doesn't even ask me about it ...
You life is pretty awesome it sounds! I've thought about that many times where I can keep living my little life without having a kid. I've even went as far as trying to make myself believe that this isn't the house we'd have a kid in, that it would be the next house (but that is still over 5 years from now, PLUS it has to be built, and we don't even know where we'd be!)


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - Awwww pit mixes are always so sweet <3 I think the nursery presence and the left over baby smells will trigger some good hormones in you ;) GO fertile days!! What exactly do you mean by low quality cm? I feel like there's always leftover baby gravy when I go to check, so I always feel EWCM, but I know I'm not. Doing EPO again this month. Also, HOLY CRAP a half a foot of snow?! Good grief, we hit the 90s again this week. Being dozens of latitude points lower makes such a huge difference! We rarely get snow. Once every few years maybe. 

Your cousin situation is difficult. On one hand, I would hate for people to tiptoe around me and never ever bring up the fact that I still don't have kids. On the other hand, talking about still trying is emotionally taxing. I agree with you, I think I could live a fulfilling life without kids of my own. I may adopt, I find it very rewarding to help people, but it wouldn't be the same. You know how it is with new moms, especially if they're anything like us--all they think about is babies! Mom is their new role in life, it's everything they do. There aren't any other hobbies or interests to talk about anymore, baby consumes all time! Hang in there Belle! I have high hopes for you this month! 

Star - cd10 sounds like it's time to start getting busy! Glad you're feeling awesome, best of luck on your SECOND cycle! I'm sure you'll enjoy your vacation, you've earned it!

Sil - I was the same way, cheapies whenever I couldn't stand the wait anymore, frers later or when I get a faint line. 

Would you ladies mind describing your fertile CM for me? I feel like I just never ever get it. 

I am blessed to have very laid back family. Even though both my in-laws and my parents have no natural grand babies (only step-grandbabies), they're never pushy about it, anytime they ask, which is rare, I just tell them how long we've been trying, and that we can't wait either. If I'm in the mood, I'll share my concerns. My sister-in-law is a (new) doctor, so I talked with her about it. We're still early in the process, she doesn't think we should worry yet. I tried to share that by now, it's something like 60% of people are pregnant, and only 15% more get pregnant between 6-12 months. But my whole family was there, and I didn't want to be a downer.

Happy Monday everyone! Blah.


----------



## greenarcher

Puma - hope you're doing well, love! We miss you! Wishing you best of luck with auto-immune treatment and everything <3


----------



## greenarcher

Shit, I just did the math, and on the day I'm throwing a halloween party, I'll be 6-8 DPO. Way too early to test, but I don't know if I want to drink! My good friends who are helping me throw it are all aware that we're trying to have kids, but it's rotten timing! 

Would you risk drinking?


----------



## BelleNuit

Green after almost a year TTC I very strongly believe that TTC and the thought that you "might" be pregnant shouldn't hold you back from your life. This past year I have opted out of countless parties and a hike because I thought I "might" be pregnant and all I got from that was a boring-ass year! Have some fun! Halloween only comes once a year

I can see what you are saying with my cousin, I wouldn't want people to tiptoe around me either. It was just that it got brought up multiple times and the fact that there was a new baby there on top of it all was too much for me. Sometimes its nice to forget for awhile that you're a defect. So I'm not entirely sure what I'll do next time. Maybe just let her know that if I want to talk about it I'll bring it up. 

By low-quality ewcm I mean that there is less of it and its cloudy (almost like there is some creamy mixed in)

TMI_------------------------- although you asked for it Green :)

usually when I go to the loo during fertile days there will be some ewcm that comes out (it is different from baby gravy, i'll get to that). On a "low quality" day there will be about an inch that comes out, on a "high quality" day there will be 3-4 inches that come out. When its low quality it'll be cloudy, its still stretchy but its almost like there is some creamy mixed in. On a high quality day its completely clear, very slippery and can stretch for miles LOL. When its baby gravy and preseed it all just sort of pours out when I go to the bathroom... and its a different consistency. The ewcm on the other hand hangs there, I have to break it off. 

And lucky you Green in the 90s :) We've been sitting at the 20-30s (-5 to -1C) for a couple weeks now LOL. Usually the first snow isn't too big a deal because it melts right away, but this was thick and heavy and it stuck!


----------



## greenarcher

Damn, I don't even get what you consider low quality CM. 11 years of birth control threw me out of wack. I never have stretchy cm, only watery, and even that has creamy mixed in :/ 

But that's why I'm using preseed now! Hopefully it will substitute good enough.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We've been hitting around 80 to 90 this last week. this weeks forecast is all over the board! Starting out in the 80's dropping down to the 60's by next sunday. NC weather is drunk more times than not! :haha:

I'm still new to the whole tracking what fertile cm truly is. I noticed the "wet/water" kind was like the creamy cm, just clear (if that makes sense) It seemed thick but clear. And the EW was a bit more white and stringy. I'm eager to see what it's like this month! Waiting on some more signs that it's time to start my opk poas-ing...
That's all I can offer to ya Archer.

I've noticed a lot more people have been saying that drinking VERY little is OK if you are pregnant... I'm assuming compared to if you drink more than a bottle a day ?! ... Idk I don't drink unless it's a special occasion, and it's still rare that i do.
BUT Like Hubby says many times: there are people who do crazy stuff when they don't know they are pregnant, in the early stages.... and even Months ...."
So honestly Archer, if you wanna have some, drink a little here and there throughout the night and I think you'll be ok!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green the pre-seed should do the trick for you! Honestly I have great ewcm (probably better than most) and it's not like it's done anything for me anyway so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you!


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you both for your input, I really appreciate it! I'll use a FRER that morning, and if there's no line in sight, I'll enjoy the day and drink (just not to excess).

Belle - :( Your statement made me sad, but it's true. Lots of people with lots of different symptoms and fertility signs, get pregnant. You just need one. :shrug:


----------



## sil

Green I wouldn't worry about drinking. I don't think it could do any damage at that point. A quick google search says it should be fine. 

Star it's warm here too! 80s tomorrow and the next day which is very unseasonable. 

Belle I'm sorry. That must be very difficult for you. It's actually part of the reason I don't tell anyone I'm ttc outside of my best friend and husband. I don't want to always be answering questions like that. It feels awkward to me but idk why.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sil it just gets harder to keep it to yourself the longer you try. My cousin is one of my best friends, hence why I told her. You get tired of feeling alone after awhile. It's just hard to get the right balance and people don't always know what kind of support to give because generally infertility isn't something they've had to deal with. 

Positive OPK tonight! Should be O'ing tomorrow!


----------



## greenarcher

Wooooooo! YAY for positive OPK! 

Sil, you're 8 DPO, right?! Did you test today?? I just noticed your titled under your user name says pregnant (expecting) and I can't remember if it was like that before!!!

Did you test again!?


----------



## sil

Belle, that makes sense. I'm sorry if my comment sounded insensitive at all. I didn't mean for it to if it came off that way. I know I'm not in the same boat as you completely since I've only been trying 5 1/2 months and I do have other children but if you ever need an online understanding ear I'm here (as well as the other ladies) to listen. Hugs!

Green, yep I am 8dpo. I did test again but I was bfn. I never noticed that it was still saying pregnant! I forgot to change it from last time. I'll have to change it back to ttc (but hopefully not for too long! Haha). I'll test again tomorrow am with a cheapie.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Belle, that's why I joined here. I was tired of talking to my MIL and Hubby about stuff...I needed girls in my corner. My one friend that I used to talk to a bunch is going through a ton of issues, and I just feel bad flaunting my ttc at her when she can't (she's not with anyone at the moment).

Holy Cramps ... I'm thinking I'm gonna O much earlier than I did last month. I mean >,< I cramped some yesterday, but today it's like some one is stabbing me :sad2: Anyways, it would be awesome, but I'm not seeing any signs of watery yet, just creamy cm. 
Well I might take an opk tomorrow (according to my app, thats a day earlier than my fertile window, but with these cramps it wouldn't hurt to know)
Plus we need to start rolling in the hay soon! :winkwink:


----------



## greenarcher

Ah, sil, don't worry, you're still early! I'm not very observant, I had only just noticed the "pregnant." Really looking forward to your tests the next few days!

Star - I had some cramping today too, but it was not really localized, really more AF type. Who knows? Our body does whatever the hell it wants to. If you've got lots of cheapie OPKs, then go for it! I'm supposed to NOT be tracking, so I'm not testing. Just sex every day (which is easy because I have been WAY turned on the last few days). 

Belle I'm excited for you! Your BD coverage is fabulous! Get it on again tomorrow, and you'll have all your bases covered :D 

Then the wait..... so you'll be due for AF....it looks like the 31st? Is that right?


----------



## BelleNuit

Super exciting Star, hope you get that positive opk soon!

Green AF is due Nov 1 for me, and holy man BD EVERY DAY! Wowzas! lol Well you'll definitely have your bases covered so it won't matter much to take an OPK or not!

I debated not using OPKs this cycle, but honestly I really like knowing when I can expect AF (even though my cycle is a VERY consistent 25-26 days, I still like to know LOL).


----------



## sil

9dpo bfn. The first week of the two week wait goes fast for me but this second week just drags.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - I see your point! That doesn't work for me because my LP is all over the place  10-14 days, though it's been more consistently 13/14 lately. And I always have tons of spotting to give me a heads up 

Sil - Still WAY early girl. Plus you're just using cheapies! What brand cheapy are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sil

Green, I am using meditest brand from amazon. Before I got these I was using wondfo which I actually like a lot better. I have a box of frer sitting under the bathroom sink tempting me, but I told myself I'd wait until at least 10dpo or later so I don't waste them. They are so expensive!

Belle, happy o day!

Star, did you take an opk? Any signs today?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't take an opk yet. I was gonna do it when I got home. I have a Digital Blue one that I bought month before last. I need to look into another option though, cause these are pretty pricey.
I had a dream about being on my period or something about examining a bright red pad. -- I must have been cramping bad last night.
I kinda felt wet too, so I'm thinking that my CM is turning to the watery kind. We'll see later today...

So apparently ovulation cramps are supposed to be on the side that your potential egg will be released from... and I've been having them kinda everywhere.?! ... Yeah our bodies do do whatever they want! It's not fair, how are we supposed to know what is going on?! Urgh Being a girl f'ing sucks! 

I'm getting excited for your girls ... I really hope someone gets a BFP soon! We need to live vicariously through you!!!! ;)


----------



## sil

Hi girls, just came to vent. I tested this morning 10dpo with a cheapie and it was bfn. Of course I got myself all worked up googling bfn with cheapie bfp with frer, so I decided to open the box and test too. As I saw the ink moving across I could see the line and I got so excited, but within seconds it disappeared. I guess it was just the indent. Now I'm feeling really down and mad at myself for getting so worked up over nothing. I know it's still early and I'm not out yet, but every day that passes I feel less and less hopeful. I really don't feel like trudging along through another long and unpredictable cycle. I don't want to take opks for weeks on end. I'm just exhausted.


----------



## sil

Ok ladies, so I went back to look at the frer in the bin like I know you shouldn't and I see a line. The IC was still negative. What do you think? I don't want to waste my other frer since it was only a two pack.

https://i67.tinypic.com/rtglg1.jpg


----------



## greenarcher

We can ALL sympathize. I went through the same thing last month. Honestly, I think that's more likely to be an indent, and I think you should hold off on using the other FRER for at least a day. I've seen some crazy evaps/indents with the new FRERS. The cheapies really vary a lot, so I don't put much stock in them. 

Hang in there. When is AF due? If you can hold off until then, that would be best (and probably impossible, if I were you).

Even if you might have a few more months of OPKs, just remember you KNOW you can get pregnant! That is one thing you are blessed with.


----------



## Illa

Hi Everyone, 
I have been a silent reader for awhile and finally decided to create an account and join. 
We have only been trying for 3 months, I never realized how emotionally stressful this process can be... I am not using opk, or checking bbt, just letting things roll..


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome Illa! Definitely feeling you with the stress. The OPKs and temping just add to it, unfortunately. will this be your first pregnancy? Where about are you in your cycle?

I should be Oing sometime this weekend. Trying to work out a halloween costume now. I have no idea! I was thinking maybe Rick and morty. Anyone else have any good ideas?


----------



## Illa

Green Archer, 
Thank you!
Yes this will be the first. We have been TTC for about 3 months.. I am CD3, just had a meltdown when AF came, I was really sure I was pregnant. 

Ricky and Morty sounds good, I think we are going to be Mario and Peach.. haven't decided though...


----------



## StarGazerRose

sil ... I might be the only one, but I see a line on that FRER! 

Welcome Illa! :) 
As much as all this stuff is emotional, it's hard to not want to know... I've finally started ovulating and I just know more. I'm horrible at the temping thing, so I'm not even trying again. I'm at the point of testing with opk's :)

Urgh I was lazy and honestly forgot last night to take an opk.... But TODAY i my first day of the "fertile window" says my app. So I'm gonna test when I get home.
Been cramping all morning, so I'm hoping for a low!

How's everyone elses Wednesday going?


----------



## Illa

StarGazerRose said:


> sil ... I might be the only one, but I see a line on that FRER!
> 
> Welcome Illa! :)
> As much as all this stuff is emotional, it's hard to not want to know... I've finally started ovulating and I just know more. I'm horrible at the temping thing, so I'm not even trying again. I'm at the point of testing with opk's :)
> 
> Urgh I was lazy and honestly forgot last night to take an opk.... But TODAY i my first day of the "fertile window" says my app. So I'm gonna test when I get home.
> Been cramping all morning, so I'm hoping for a low!
> 
> How's everyone elses Wednesday going?

Thank you StarGazer,
I am just using my app for now. Maybe will try opk in the future, but I am scared that I will become OCD (not that I am already not:wacko:). 

Good luck, hopefully this fertile window is the "one"


----------



## StarGazerRose

Illa,
Well I'm just learning myself. I used to never track anything, I tried but it's mainly cause years of no cycles and not ovulating. I'm learning what O cramps are and all the progesterone crap that happens during the dreaded tww. Last cycle was the first time I experienced all that stuff.

I wouldn't say I'll be come OCD about it. My goal is to just take opk's during my fertile week and t.r.y to wait out til about 8 or 9 dpo before I'll poas.
I think that only thing that I'm trying to do everyday, is update my app with how I feel, any symptoms that appear throughout the day, my cm, and a few other things i can test/view/feel, as I see fit. 

That app I use Ovia -- it's nice cause it gives nice articles and stuff to read, and helps let you know that what you are updating is in line with where you should be in your cycle. Its supposed to adapt based on the data, but i don't have enough for it to figure anything out yet. Its a bit pushy but it's focused on you getting pregnant. (Plus I like how it looks over quite a few others) It's not solely focused on temping, which is also a huge plus for me.


----------



## Illa

Stargazer, 
I am learning a lot on this forum as well, before coming I didn't even know there were such thing as ovulatory cramps.. I will look keep an eye out for them. 
I am going through a phase thinking that I may have regular cycles but not ovulating... so I caved in a ordered some cheap opks on amazon. will not get them till next cycle. 
and debating whether to take temps or not just to see if I am ovulating... 
the things that we think about when you are in the TTC phase... I am going crazy

I am using an App as well (my period tracker) It does everything that you mentioned, but I usually only use it to keep track of BD and feritile days... 

I hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## greenarcher

If you're just starting out, opks and temping might not been a bad idea. I did that when I first quit birth control, just to make sure that, you know, I WAS actually ovulating. It was a relief to get my first positive OPK and my first temp shift. It was like... okay, my body knows what it's supposed to be doing. 

I just use a regular thermometer, nothing fancy. The one I have saves the last read temp. Nice in case I half wake up, take temp, then pass out and forget it.

I'm using fertility friend (see below) and I love it. I tried a few other things before this, I just really like that I can post it to my signature, and women can click and see my older cycles.


----------



## Illa

Thanks Green, I will give Fertility Friend a try along with temping this cycle


----------



## BelleNuit

Definitely try temping a couple cycles but once you know your pattern and O days there isn't much point in continuing. It just increases stress!


----------



## sil

Illa, welcome! This is a wonderful caring group of ladies. I wish you luck his cycle!

Star, how'd your opk go? Was it positive?

Belle, how are you doing? I forget, are you close to o?

Green, thank you for the support yesterday. It talked me down from worrying to much over it and helped me get a good nights sleep. I did end up testing again this am (11dpo) though.


Spoiler


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats sil. 

I have my follow-up appointment with my RE today to go over all of our test results and get a "big picture" look at everything. I don't think they'll tell us anything new, but I do have a couple specific questions about our testing that I would like to ask. I wouldn't be surprised if they offered clomid but I'm hesitant to take it because I've read that clomid doesn't increase pregnancy rates above expectant management for unexplained infertility, and then you are exposed to all the risks associated with clomid, which makes me nervous.


----------



## sil

Thank you belle. I hope you girls don't mind if I stay with you on this thread through your journeys. I know I've only been on the thread for a month but I do feel as though I've made friends and don't want to leave you. 

Good luck at the doctor belle. I hope they can tell you something to help thugs along that they haven't thought of yet. I would be hesitant to try clomid too if it's not truly needed. Have you ever tried vitex/castus agnus? I used it last cycle and I know it's helped many women with unexplained infertility. It is a herb, but it helps to regulate the whole system


----------



## BelleNuit

Vitex isn't right for me. It increases progesterone and lowers FSH which lowers estrogen. My estrogen is already borderline and definitely doesn't need to get any lower. My progesterone is well within the normal range, so I'm not worried about that. Herbs like vitex work well at correcting certain types of imbalances. But if you don't have that imbalance they can actually just make things worse.


----------



## Illa

Congrats SIL!!! It's great to see that you got the BFP!!! I am so happy for you. 
This group has been great and I am looking forward to learning more about my cycle this month. 

Belle, Good luck at the doctors, hopefully they suggest something new, and it works


----------



## StarGazerRose

OMG .... :yipee: SIL!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! 
That line is getting darker too! Ahhhha Can I steal some baby juice?! Pass it around so we can all get pregnant!!!

I had to pee really bad when I got home and wasted it cause I didn't have time to open the packaging .... So I didn't take one. BUT we DTD anyways :winkwink: So regardless of what it would be I count it as a good day.
I think it's too early for a positive, though. I'll test when I get home today cause I should be coming up to it.
I think my CM is going back and forth from watery to creamy, and I just can't pin point it as to which one I should track, so I'm putting "nothing" :/


----------



## greenarcher

YAY! Congrats Sil!!! It's so good to see a second line in here! Definitely love to have you stick around! 

Belle - I'm really interested to know how your appt goes. Please let us know. I'm going to be following in your footsteps in a couple months, so the more I can learn now, the better!

Star - OPK or not, you dtd, so you're covered :) 

Should be Oing sometime soon. Just trying to have some fun and relax at work, easier said than done.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I really hope that you aren't heading down the same road as me! I hope you get your BFP soon.

I will definitely update on the appointment, but I'm not expecting much

Thanks ladies for all of the support!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well the RE pretty much sat us down said we had unexplained infertility and then said our options were stimulated IUI and IVF.

I told her we didn't start timing BD until December so she told us we could try on our own for a little while. She prescribed letrazol (femara) for 3 cycles after I told her I had 1 anovulatory cycle this year. Supposedly it should help lengthen my cycle.

I'm not sure how I feel about all this. She pretty much said the SA was fantastic and that DH had well above normal count and that all my hormones are normal and tubes are open. Said lining was on the thin side (as I thought) but that femara should supposedly help with that (and at the very least not make the problem worse like clomid would). She said we had a decent chance for success but that we should consider treatment in January.

I dunno. Feels so false. I'm not ready for IUIs


----------



## Illa

BelleNuit said:


> Well the RE pretty much sat us down said we had unexplained infertility and then said our options were stimulated IUI and IVF.
> 
> I told her we didn't start timing BD until December so she told us we could try on our own for a little while. She prescribed letrazol (femara) for 3 cycles after I told her I had 1 anovulatory cycle this year. Supposedly it should help lengthen my cycle.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about all this. She pretty much said the SA was fantastic and that DH had well above normal count and that all my hormones are normal and tubes are open. Said lining was on the thin side (as I thought) but that femara should supposedly help with that (and at the very least not make the problem worse like clomid would). She said we had a decent chance for success but that we should consider treatment in January.
> 
> I dunno. Feels so false. I'm not ready for IUIs

Belle, 
It's great to know that you are both healthy and everything is in check. 
You may not need IUI, The Femara may work for you, as you mentioned it's not going to make it worse like Clomid, so why not give it a try and hope for BFP before the end of the year. 
Are you you going to use Femara right away, or do you have to wait until next cycle. 
Hang in there.. you are going to get a BFB soon


----------



## greenarcher

I think thin lining might be a big part of your problem. Have you ever had a chemical before? If not, that means you're not implanting, and that can be due to your thinner lining. Maybe femara is exactly what you need to thicken that up.

Also, can I borrow some of DH baby gravy? I could use some super sperm about now... hubby's count's on the low side...


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks illa it's just for unexplained, clomid and femara don't offer better results than expectant management. So I won't hold my breath. I suppose it's something else we can try though. I wouldn't start it until next cycle. 

Green ive never even had a chemical. I'll have to do some more research into femara and the effects it has on lining. The RE said it should help with lining, releasing more eggs and with lengthening my cycle, but that all sounds almost too good to be true. And Green I'd lend you some of the super sperm but I'm not sure they'd do any more for you than they have for me lol

Guys I'm depressed and I don't have the energy for hope anymore.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Belle I think you should try for the rest of the year and see how things go. Unexplained and healthy just means it's taking a while, as long as you ovulate, what can it really hurt for the next few cycles. If nothing happens then in January try the Letrozol and see how it goes. 
Don't loose hope, it's still possible!!!

Ok so I took an opk when I got home. And here it is:

Spoiler

View attachment 971173


----------



## greenarcher

Star - I don't know how to read that one! It looks like it's very positive, but you wrote "low" on it? If it's positive, hells yea! Another ovulatory cycle!! 

Belle - If you only had that ONE check for your lining thickness (which was borderline) and never got checked again to see if it got better or worse, then maybe that's at least part of your issue. If that's the case, then you're not wholly unexplained--there's a reason for at least some of the problem. In which case, Femara might do you good! Definitely look into it. Lengthening cycles will also likely help, give your uterus more time to get ready for an egg. I've still got my money on this month after your HSG though ;)

Depression is understandable and okay. We all go through it from time to time. It's won't last forever.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I wrote low on it because that's what the thing read. I'll test until I get a "peak" which is assuming a "real" positive. And maybe a day or two after just to see if it goes back down. 
I only started reading it after taking it out, not just what it says. I would say that I haven't had a solid sign with my cm that it's an early test. 
Idk honestly I'm still learning.


----------



## puma1986

SIL: Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! 

Star:I'm certain your OPK will darken up in the next day or two! Can't hurt to DTD in advance and get a surplus of spermies :) 

Green: "DH's baby gravy" OMG... LMAO. You're too much. 

Belle: *Hugs!* I totally get it. Like Green said though, it's okay to feel down every now and then. Just remember why you've been positive so long and keep trucking along, lady! It's going to happen! 

AFM: I now have a diagnosis of undifferentiated connective tissue disease with an extremely high rate of anti-nuclear-antibodies at 1:5120! (Labs dont test higher than that). So.... pretty sure my body isn't in the best shape to be making babies considering it's actively in the process of destroying itself! But I'm still here and rooting you ladies on! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my gosh Puma I looked into that connective tissue disease and it sounds awful! There must be treatments for it?? At least to keep the symptoms managed?? Are you doing okay with a diagnosis like that? I think I would lose it. 

I'm so glad to hear from you again. You haven't been far from my thoughts!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Oh my gosh Puma I looked into that connective tissue disease and it sounds awful! There must be treatments for it?? At least to keep the symptoms managed?? Are you doing okay with a diagnosis like that? I think I would lose it.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear from you again. You haven't been far from my thoughts!

I'm sorry for my absence. It's been emotionally trying recently. There are medications (plaquenil, for example, that cause blindness and other terrible side effects). I guess I'm still in denial. I don't want this diagnosis and the sad news is that it is likely to get much much worse since It has come on so suddenly and painfully. Am I doing okay? Not so much. I'm struggling pretty bad but I am hoping that I'll somehow wake up from all of this. Thanks for your thoughts, love. I have an appointment with one of the best rheumatologists in Philly in November (I've been waiting 3 months already before I was even given this diagnosis). I'm hoping he will provide better insight and a good second opinion.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Puma, Urgh, our bodies hate us enough, adding attacking itself just makes me mad at the body more than normal!!! I really hope there is something that can help you with it. Have they gave you any information about the chances of you conceiving?

I'm hoping it (the opk) will darken quickly. I'm still pretty excited about this round. I mean I'm just tickled still that I had my own period!

Well night ladies :winkwink: gotta pull DH off the games the best way I know how. *giggles*

(fixing my mobile misspellings)


----------



## BelleNuit

Please don't apologize for taking time away for yourself. You need to do what is right for you. TTC is overwhelming enough without receiving a serious diagnosis. You have a lot going on right now and that just plain sucks! I don't want this diagnosis for you either :( I am so so sorry this is happening. 

In all honesty if I were going through something like that bnb would be the last place I would want to be because I would feel left out. I want you to know that you can still come here regardless of whether or not you are trying and I will be here to listen to you vent about everything else in life. 

I so hope that the rheumatologist will be helpful for you and that you won't have to wait too long for your appointment!!

Damn it anyway puma! Bah!


----------



## sil

I will check in and respond to everyone else soon but I quickly wanted to respond to puma while I had a second. 

Puma I am so sorry first of all that this is happening to you. I know it must be terrifying. Do you mind if I ask where you live? You mentioned philly. I grew up 20 minutes outside of philly and my family and many friends still live there so I visit often. I can ask around for any suggestions for doctors or any experiences anyone has in the area for you if you want. Please let us know if there's anything at all we can do to help. Sending tons of hugs love and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Green-That purple part of her opk would be where she is collecting the sample from, so the darker line you see is the control.

Star- I've used the digitals from Clearblue and I have realized you really can't tell much from the inside stick. It doesn't quite correlate. I have had the peak readings with the second line being pretty light and I have had negatives with the line there. I have never had two strong lines when I remove the stick after the digital reads it, but I have done testing with regular OPK and digital at the same time and the regular opk does show the strong test line over control with the digital lines not really showing anything other than the positive indication on the screen. Moral of my story - trust what the monitor is saying and not the stick for the digital type ones.

Puma - I am also so devastated to hear of your diagnosis. I constantly stalk this thread and post every now and then in it, but just want you to know that there are lots of ladies here for you and hoping that if you ever feel the need to vent or talk un-baby related, that all of us are still here for every kind of support. Will be thinking about you 

Belle - I tried Femara this cycle and it has INCREDIBLY delayed my O. I am losing it over here. Just like you, I ovulate regularly, but RE suggested Femara and although I didn't have any poor side effects I have no idea what is going on and where my ovulation went. So if you dont feel comfortable taking it yet, I really wouldn't worry and rush yourself. I dont believe it helps out us ovulating ladies that much. Have you talked to your acupuncturist about intralipids? Mine recommended doing an IV of them if I ever go as far as IUI or IVF because that can be a major problem with implantation in people and most RE's dont do a work up to check for NK cells. All in all, it doesn't cause any negative side effects, but it can increase chances of implantation. Its neat to read up on if you have some free time. But I totally understand where you are at, and honestly if you don't feel the need to go ahead with intervention yet, then don't. You can always revisit it later. IUI and IVF aren't going anywhere :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson, good to hear from you again!

How much has the femara delayed your O??? I could use a little O delaying I think as I often ovulate on CD 12. The doc didn't say it was bad to O earlier, but asked if anyone had investigated my short cycles :s Made me nervous as now I wonder if it is something worth investigating LOL

I will have to look into those intralipids, thats not one that I've heard of before. 

Thanks for reminding me that IUI and IVF will still be around if I decide that's the route for me! I just have this fear that if I wait it will be too late that all of a sudden I'll go into early ovarian failure or something... Which I know is highly unlikely, after all of my testing there is nothing to suggest that I have low ovarian reserve. So I have time. 

I'm considering giving the femara a shot. Nothing else has worked so far so why not. And the side effect profile is less than clomid so I feel more comfortable with that... if she had prescribed me clomid I would be having serious second thoughts about it.


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Belle,

Yeah if you are looking to delay O then it is probably worth a shot. I O around 16-18 and I am currently 19 without a positive OPK yet. The past couple months my O has been around 16 so OPK on the 15 so I am at least 4 days behind at the moment and today doesn't seem like we are getting closer to O. It was definitely nice for the no side-effects for sure.

When they did your bloodwork did they check your AMH? My first round they didn't and then they checked mine just a few weeks ago. If they haven't, I would suggest getting it done as it will give you more peace of mind about your "timeline". You AMH drops a long time before your FSH really starts getting affected, so therefore it gives you an idea if you have some time to keep trying on your own or if you need to get more serious about your timelines. It really helped me because I was starting to get nervous and then I got my number back and felt like I had more time on my side than I anticipated. I also read that they are thinking about starting to AMH testing during a woman's yearly check up at some point in her 20's so that she has a better idea of how quickly her "biological clock is ticking". It was simple blood test, can be done any day of the cycle and my doctors had the results in 2 days. Also was covered under AHC so I didn't have to pay :)
I think that if you didn't do that, it could be your next step and then you could really decide if you would rather wait it out for another year and try naturally or if you want to move forward. Anyway - just something else that could help you make an informed decision that you feel comfortable with :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

So this morning i learned that if you have lots and lots of money, you can afford over 23 failed attempts at IVF ... (Some comedian on the radio this morning was talking about it -- I had to get out of the car cause I was running late for work)
Any ways ...

Mnelson, I still trust what it says on the screen, I wrote it on the side, so I can see a coorelation between the different tests. I always thought the control was supposed to be darker, to assure that it worked, so assuming such, my test is right, it's "low"... I'm just curious how I can find out what part of the "fertile window" i'm in with it. I know this is the first one, so I'm sure it will fan out and give me more info with more tests i take.

Regardless.... another BD night!
DH's not objecting to my request to hit it every night but He told me I gotta "do some work" so I don't tire him out! :haha: I'm gonna probably take tonight off or have him wo ... but i think it will depend on if the Mood strikes :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

And .... um girls ... I just got laid off ... So I'm gonna be off here for a while. (or since I have vacation time, I'm gonna take it and sit at home and cry)


----------



## Illa

StarGazerRose said:


> And .... um girls ... I just got laid off ... So I'm gonna be off here for a while. (or since I have vacation time, I'm gonna take it and sit at home and cry)

I am really sorry to hear that... Hang in there, things will take a turn for the best


----------



## greenarcher

Holy shit, I'm so sorry to hear! Damn :( take some time off before you start looking again. 

Mnelson - that's great to know about the AMH, maybe I'll request that testing done if and when I start looking into fertility testing! I usually O on cd 18, so I feel you with the delay! Why did they put you on femara? What other things does it change?

Belle - I think femara is going to be just what you need. <3 

Puma - It's good to hear from you, though I'm sorry its bad news :( Like belle said, do NOT apologize for taking time for you. I'm glad you've got an appointment coming up soon. There are options, and he'll be able to go through them with you, and you can make the choice that's best for you. Thoughts and prayers your way, love. 

Finally Friday, thank god. Husband really wanted a bath last night, so we took one together. I'm hoping one bath won't hurt the little guys too much...


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well the crap is that I had vacation lined up for the first week of November, so I have to take it NEXT week, and then actually go ON vacation...
Just need a place to phycially let it out ... I mean I had a feeling something was going on, but seriously thought WE were gonna be around longer since we put stuff on the site... But they were "Consolidating" ... Just a bunch of SHit ....

Just what I needed when I felt great about this cycle, and now I have to find something to do to afford bills ... Luckily hubby has money saved up so we'll be ok for a while, but DAMN!!!! ... *kicks a wall*


----------



## mnelson815

Green - They just gave it to me for the same reason as Belle. Possibly more follicles and likelihood of more being released so that there are more chances per cycle since it wasn't really happening normally. But with people that usually O on their own, I haven't heard of Femara or Clomid creating many miracles. But there is always a chance. I am just bitter that it is messing with my cycle length at the minute, so I may feel differently later haha.


----------



## greenarcher

Hmm okay, gotcha. Double the odds, kind of thing. I'll have to look into it... 

Are you sure you didn't O on cd14? Maybe your midcycle spotting was from O, even without a positive OPK?

Star - that's right your vacation! Hopefully you'll be able to relax. Really good to hear that yall have some reserve saved up


----------



## mnelson815

Ugh, I wish. I checked my temp CD 16 and it was the lowest it had been all cycle. When im not temping I usually just check a couple days before O and a couple days after to make sure I got the shift, because I usually get a really good one. And with it being the lowest of the whole cycle... I doubt it :( I for some reason always get mid cycle spotting around ) but it is usually after it, like once you O, which is common for that. This time would have been before it which is weird.


----------



## greenarcher

That's a good idea, maybe I'll do that (temp just a couple days to confirm O). I have no idea what pre-O spotting could mean. 

One bad thing about not tracking cycles, I thought I was going to O saturday or Sunday. Got my days mixed up, CD 18 isn't until Tuesday! So between Sunday and Tuesday. Dammit... 

Waiting to O, waiting to test, always waiting. I need more distractions in my life.


----------



## BelleNuit

Star sorry to hear about your job. That really sucks!

I got a little spotting either the day of O or the day after O this cycle, I'm hoping thats a good thing! 

TTC is making me into a bitter old lady. I'm irritable. Freakin irritable. Definitely in the TWW now!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well at least I have a second job I e been holding on to. I'm asking for more hours the week after vacation. This next week I'm gonna be job hunting. And at least they'll pay me til The end of November. It just sucks. 

And well I haven't even paid attention to anything with my cycle today. I just now thought about taking a o test. (And it's almost bed time. )
And unless DH can make me happy we're probably not BDing tonight. 

I feel a bit selfish but I honestly can't keep up with your guys stuff today. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday. 

I hope your guys weekend goes decent compaired to mine!


----------



## mnelson815

Well even though ov was pushed back for me, it finally did eventually happen! It also feels a lot stronger this time, like possibly ovulating from both ovaries as I can feel my regular ovulation pains on both sides and they are a lot stronger this time. Here's hoping I can catch an egg this cycle! 
Belle I definitely think it's worth at least one cycle of trying to see if it helps you with those issues since now I'm less bitter about it! Haha


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson so glad to hear that you O'd and that it felt like a strong one! I am thinking I will give it a shot, especially if it would help to delay my O a bit. It can't hurt so why not!

We are in the process of officially adopting our puppy today! She will go to live at the in laws until we move (Nov 14), but it's all coming together!


----------



## greenarcher

YAY! Please post pictures of her! 

Glad to hear you confirmed O, Mnelson! How late did it end up being?

What is your second job star? Does DH work? I hope you guys won't have to worry too much about it... :/

DH said he doesn't want to try anymore, he just wants to NTNP. He doesn't think we should be having children (because we don't take very good care of ourselves). He thinks he's going to be a horrible, negative dad, and doesn't want to be responsible for bringing a child into this world. If it "just happens" though, then it's not his fault. Weird mindset, slightly depressing. Whatever. I'll still be trying. Taking EPO, maybe maca next month. But I won't be able to get husband to take any supplements, which sucks :/

But I've got to be grateful. My friend doing her final round of IVF had a worrying scan this week. Baby was measuring behind and had a slow heartbeat, which is not a good sign. I'm worried for her, she's the best person in the world, and she deserves this more than anyone I know. I believe her next scan is Monday. I'm not going to ask about it, let her approach me. It will either be good news that she'll want to share, or she'll be grieving and probably want to be left alone.

Please keep her in your thoughts, guys.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my goodness Green, I really hope for the best possible outcome for your friend. I cannot even imagine what she must be going through waiting for that scan, but I am thankful that she has a friend like you who can be a support for her. I think you're approach of letting her come to you is a good way to go about it. People often dont know what to do to help someone who is LTTC or going through IVF or going through something horrible like a miscarriage. I think the best thing we can do is ask them how we can help. Maybe they just need someone to listen to, maybe they need a day out for a distraction or maybe they need something else entirely. 

I'm also sorry that your DH has checked out mentally from the TTC process. Guys have it so much easier, they can just do that. Us ladies really can't. At least you can still seduce him haha. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you that you will get that BFP quickly. It sounds like he has a lot of negative feelings surrounding fatherhood. I wonder if he might benefit from counselling? I'm sure getting him to go to counselling would be like pulling teeth (my DH also would refuse), but it can't hurt to try!

I will definitely post some photos of our new pup... just as soon as I can figure out how it all works haha

The packing for our move is going well, we had a very productive weekend that way. Its also been a nice distraction.


----------



## greenarcher

Amen for distractions. Do you have more packing to do this week? Thanks for the advice, that's what I actually did this weekend--I took her to the local beach and hunted for pokemon for a good distraction  she's a great friend and her husband is awesome too. 

Counseling is actually a really good idea. My husband has a psychologist that he went to for a while that really helped him. She also does family counseling, and we've talked about going before when we were going through a rough patch in our marriage. Maybe it's time to finally try it out. 

Thank you so much for listening and responding. It's nice to still have you guys to go to about this.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'll catch up tomorrow but i wanted to just gripe for a moment (more)
So I think I have a uti  I mean just my f'ing luck. And if I do then no sex of our vacation Urgh!!! Seriously can't I have ONE thing go right????
:sad2:


----------



## greenarcher

Start the cranberry juice NOW! I personally do cranberry pills :)


----------



## mnelson815

Belle - Definitely post pics of the pup! I just love puppies and a little new one running around will be such a great distraction on the days when you need it!

Green - I am definitely keeping your friend in my thoughts! I can only imagine how scary for her, especially after finally getting that BFP through IVF that it can seem that much more fragile! Thinking such positive thoughts and I love the way you are helping her as well. I think it is definitely the best to not keep asking, I like the wait and have her approach when she is ready to talk. Although, I would be so nervous I would have a hard time trying to wait for the response but it is definitely for the best.

Also, my O was about 4 days behind on Femara, but did happen, and I swore it was both sides. I know you can't know for sure, but I definitely felt it on both and then a lot on the right on Saturday and then felt a lot of cramping on left on Sunday, so it could be possible.

I think its a tough situation with your DH. I think the counselling is a really great idea! Especially since he has done it before, I think that is a really positive thing to know he is open to the process. Did you guys have a talk before marriage about feelings on trying for kids? Has he always been indifferent towards being a parent or is it the stress of TTC that has made him rethink a bit?


----------



## greenarcher

I bet you did O from both sides! I know I've felt it on both sides before, when I usually feel it only on one side. I guess the only way to know for sure is if you conceive twins this month 

Both of us sometimes have bad days where we just think we really shouldn't be parents. We talked kids before we got married, and he said he wanted kids, but he was scared he was going to be a shitty father. He doesn't want to raise our kids the way his mom raised him (little praise, lots of criticism; he can be very negative). I think the stress is getting to him, and he's a little depressed still looking for a job. 

I told him, if you just love them, they'll be fine. Only way you can really screw up a kid is if they get hooked on drugs, knocked up/knock someone up, or die. Everything else you can recover from.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I'm sitting here anxiously waiting to see what femara does for you! If you end up with a positive this month I think I'll pretty much HAVE to try it haha

Green that is so positive that your DH is willing to pursue counselling. So many people don't when it could be of benefit to them. 

I only have a couple pictures of puppy because she has to live at the inlaws until we move on Nov 14, but I'll post the couple that I do have. She is such a sweetie and growing so fast!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Green, I work in the frame shop at Hobby Lobby. Honestly I don't do much being such part time. But it's still a job that pays over 10$ an hour. 
DH works too, so we're still doing alright. 
It's just a crap shoot cause I just feel so defeated about all this. I mean I was my way of getting more experience in the field. 

And now I can't event tell if I'm ovulating or just having pains from this UTI I think I have. I'm calling the doctor today anyways cause I have to schedule my day 21 blood test (which is tomorrow or Wednesday) so I'll probably just request to have a urine test to verify what I think. 
Urgh. Every time I have things planned out in my head stuff just falls part! I was so happy about this cycle and now I know it's not possible. Grrr I just hope my blood test does come back high enough for ovulation, then at least one thing would go right this cycle. 


Belle, ooo I wanna see pictures too! I can't wait! I love puppy pictures!!!
How exciting, moving and new puppy smell!!! Urgh I'm envious!

Green, I hate that your hubby feels that way, but I guess that's how men cope. Maybe the psychologist can help make him feel better. 
Oh and give hugs to your friend and keep up the support. 

Mnelson, it seems that I too ovulate late in my fertile window (as it hasn't adjusted quite yet) I'm taking 5mg of Letrozol. This cycle is a little messed up and I just hope that I get good test from it still.


----------



## Illa

Hi Everyone, 
Hope you all had wonderful weekend. 
Belle: Yay for puppies.. .what breed are they? Can't wait to see pictures... Hope your move goes smoothly :D

Mnelson: Good luck this cycle, hoping for eh BFP.. when would you be testing?

Green Archer, I will be thinking of your friend, keep us updated. I am sure she enjoyed the pokemon hunting with you :D. I kind of understand where your hubby is coming from... eventhough I really really want a kid, sometimes I wonder if I would be good mother... whether this is the right thing to do... bringing a life into this world and grooming them to be a good person is a very big responsibility, so I am constantly asking myself that, and DH has to calm me down... anyone else feel that way... don't get me wrong, I really really want a baby, I fully realized how much I wanted a baby when I got my AF last week, and literally broke down in the bathroom...

Star: Hang in there... things will take a turn for the best.. maybe it won't be a UTI.. and things can go as planned...


----------



## greenarcher

Illa, breaks my heart to hear about your break down. I don't think you're alone at all in feeling that way--it's a huge thing to handle. Teaching values and ethics, trying to shape them into good people, but not micromanage their lives. This shit sounds hard. 

Doesn't mean we don't want to do it.


----------



## mnelson815

Totally agree with you ladies. When you think about it on the small scale like "I just want a baby" it can seem not so taxing. But then, when you think, I am going to mold a human life, it is a really big commitment. In all honesty though, I cannot wait. I believe it will be the absolute hardest thing I will ever do, but I also can't think of anything more rewarding. I can definitely see though when the fear and anxiousness about the situation can definitely take over!

I also feel like I need these puppy pics soon! I'm dying over here!

I will be testing around the 4th. I get spotting usually leading up to AF, so that usually means I am out. So I am not sure if I will actually test if that happens, as I kind of already know the result and hate seeing those blazing BFNs month after month! I am a terrible POAS addict though. Who knows what I am going to do?!


----------



## greenarcher

Her appointment is in 20 min. I can't concentrate on work.


----------



## Illa

greenarcher said:


> Her appointment is in 20 min. I can't concentrate on work.

Hang in there Green... I will be thinking about her. 
Let's hope for the best!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

So I called early this morning and they got me an appointment in hours of my call --thank god!! I don't know what I would have done if I had to wait. 
Anyways. Its not a UTI its a bacterial infection. I gotta take pills twice a day for a week. So my last pill will be right before vacation. But still no sex til after the pills are done. 
But yippie for not a UTI meaning not as long to wait and vacation isn't totally ruined. 
Now to figure out if I ovulated. That test is Wednesday. And I'm eager to see if I did, with all this stress I need more good news. 
My boss found a connection to someone who might be able to find something quickly for us. But I'm still applying to tons of other places. 

--
I fell the same about the afterwards part of becoming a mom. It's a huge responsibility that no one has given before. (Especially with us first timers) but I afree that it's one of the biggest blessings that you can get. 
I'm sure we are all ready for it! 

Come one Belle!!! We need pictures!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry guys I think I must be in a different time zone than most of you! It's still early afternoon here and I won't be home till later this evening to be able to post those puppy pictures! She's a Shepherd Pit Bull cross so will probably be a big girl!

Mnelson I hear ya, I hate seeing those blazing BFNs too! So much so that most months I don't test at all unless I have a specific reason to. 

Green I'm still hoping everything is going well for your friend!


----------



## greenarcher

They didn't find a heartbeat. It's tearing me up inside, and it wasn't even my child. I can't imagine what she's going through right now.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Belle, It's almost 4 here (3:43p)
No worries when ever you get them up they will be loved!

Archer honestly have know idea what to say here. It's heart breaking to know that they've put so much into the process and still can't have a kid. I hope that they can find another way to get the kid(s) they want.


----------



## Illa

Green : Awww... That's heart breaking.. How far was she in her pregnancy?
try to support her to the best of you ability, that's all you can do right now.. hopefully she will get another one soon. 

Star: Glad it was not a UTI and you can still enjoy your vacation, are you going to be "o"ing during your vacation or has it passed already? 
I am glad your boss is making an attempt to help you, hope you find something soon.


----------



## mnelson815

Green - my heart is breaking for your friend. I will however keep hope for her that since she was able to get pregnant this cycle with IVF that she may be one of those lucky ones that can get naturally pregnant on her own the cycle following! I can't imagine how such must be feeling.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I just feel like crying for your friend. How awful :(


----------



## sil

Green, I am so sorry for your friend. That is heartbreaking. I can't even imagine what she must be feeling. I feel like crying for her too. I'm also really sorry to hear dh is being so hands off. Maybe it's his protective mechanism or he feels bad for it not happening so he's trying to cover another way? Either way I know it must hurt. Big hugs. 

Star- so happy it wasn't auto. I hope you feel better soon and I really hope you're able to find a great job soon. They say good things come from seemingly bad things sometimes. I hope you find a great job that you fit right into and it becomes a blessing in disguise. 

Mnelson, good luck in your two week wait!

Belle, I can't wait to see your puppy! Post pics when you can. I've never had a dog so I'm living through you and feel excited for you. 

Illa, I am fortunate enough to have children and even I feel that way sometimes. It seems scary to think of the responsibility of bringing up a human being and that's totally normal. When it comes down to it though 90 percent of people are good people no matter what parenting style etc is used so all you can do is try your best if you end up fortunate enough to raise a little one. Fingers crossed for your bfp soon


----------



## BelleNuit

Meet Zola :)
 



Attached Files:







download_20161024_190816.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









download_20161024_190806.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7









download_20161024_190802.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sil

Belle!!! She's so tiny and cute!!!! I'm melting.


----------



## BelleNuit

Fucking husband keeps lying to me about quitting weed. Caught him again. Never trust an addict ladies. 

Fuck.


----------



## mnelson815

Oh Belle, that sucks. I hate when DH can't be honest about what is going on. I feel like as women we invest so much into getting pregnant: supplements, tracking, tests, special diets, no drinking, no caffeine, etc. so I feel the exact same way when DH can't keep up his end of things. 
Have you talked with him about how it can affect is sperm and everything for the ttc process? Or does he feel that with a great SA it doesn't matter much? Either way, the lying sucks so I feel for you!

Oh the upside... You have the Cutest little puppy to preoccupy your time when you need a break from DH! What's his name? I want to squeal he is so cute!! We have quite a large dog, 120lbs, so it's hard to remember when they were this small!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I have talked to him hundreds of times about how it can affect sperm in a microscopic way that cannot be tested by a traditional SA. Tonight with his glazed eyes and slow thoughts he said "ya I'm starting to think your right" dumbass. Doesn't matter he won't fucking quit so we'll never get pregnant. 

And the dog is his fricken dog. 

I'm already feeling emotional enough as it is. I didn't need this on top of it all. I am so damn angry.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey ladies, I need to take another hiatus from this site for awhile to clear my head. I may pop in from time to time and I doubt my leave will last forever. Just need to take a break. This is all becoming too much again.


----------



## greenarcher

Do what you need Belle. We'll be here.


----------



## Illa

Take care Belle!

Green: How is your friend doing? Hope she finds the strength to get through this loss


----------



## sil

Belle, I'm sorry about your dh. I can only imagine how frustrated and overwhelming it must feel and completely understand the break


----------



## greenarcher

My friend hasn't reached out to me since she shared the news. I don't want to butt in yet. She was 8 weeks along, but the heartbreaking part of it is that they aren't going to try IVF again. Those were their last 2 embryos, and they're in their late 30s early 40s. It would take a miracle for them to conceive, but I'm still going to hope for one. They have male factor infertility, so yes, she was able to get pregnant, but they need help to make sperm meet egg. 

Star - isn't a UTI a bacterial infection? 

Belle - I cannot deal with liars, and I'm so sorry you're having to deal with him. Your anger is entirely founded. Hopefully he's at least cut back since you asked him to stop. If he's having to sneak around, he's probably cut back? Regardless, fuck that. He better bust his ass to earn your forgiveness and show he actually gives a damn. 

We'll miss you, but TOTALLY understand.


----------



## sil

Green, I'm hoping for a miracle for your friend. Such a sad story. :(


----------



## mnelson815

Green - So sorry about your friend. Is there a reason they won't try IVF again? If it is financial, they could always look into studies? I was looking into that before, and there are quite a few that you can participate in and they cover the cost? Might be something it think about if that is the factor. Although, it may also be too hard on them to try again and there is nothing wrong with that either. Just hoping she knows she has options if she needs them.


----------



## Illa

Green: Sad to hear about your friend... hoping for a miracle.
Has she tried the softcup method? That may help


----------



## greenarcher

Not financial. Personal. She had to put her whole life on hold for years during their attempts. The hormones fucking suck. Everything about it sucks.


----------



## mnelson815

Definitely understandable. Messing around with hormones is no joke, especially at those kind of levels.
I do however talk with my neighbour quite a bit, as she is battling infertility and they decided to forgo IVF and go straight to adoption. She said it was a really hard decision, but after years of fertility drugs, she was done. 
There is always options for her if being a mommy is what she wants. Adoption is a difficult thing to come to terms with if you aren't ready to give up the dream of being pregnant, but as she put it, at least with adoption, she was guaranteed to become a mom. Just something to think about as well. 
Or, her and her husband can just have a life of enjoying each other. There is nothing wrong with giving it their best shot and then moving forward with a life together. I hope she finds some peace in whatever it is she decides. I can imagine that right now, nothing would seem like a great option to her. So difficult, I can't imagine.


----------



## sil

Is anyone approaching testing time soon?


----------



## Illa

I won't be testing for atleast another 3 weeks. My fertile period only starts this weekend, so will be testing mid November


----------



## greenarcher

I've got over a week until I'm testing (o todayish) if I test early, Belle's due for af about the same time.


----------



## greenarcher

I don't think I'm going to test early. Well, okay, no I'm going to test at like.... 5 dpo before halloween celebrations. But I'm pretty sure this is not our month, so I don't want to test early.


----------



## sil

Green how was your timing this month? Testing early can be disheartening so I completely understand.


----------



## greenarcher

Good (see chart) but I'm just pretty sure something is wrong, so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## sil

Good luck green. I hope this month is your month. Timing definitely looks good. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## mnelson815

Keep the hope green! Your coverage looks great so you never know. However, I totally feel you on the early testing and am quite sick of seeing lovely BLAZING BFNs. I am thinking of testing about 12DPO, but I wonder if its even worth wasting a cheapie for.


----------



## Illa

I hope you get a BFP this month Green! Keep your hopes up :D Try not to test early, atleast that would help with the frustration over BFN!!!

MNelson, I don't know if the cheapies will pick it up, but I am sure you can use one of the big brands that claim to detect early. Good luck, keeping my Fx for all of you :D


----------



## greenarcher

What brand cheapie do you have mnelson? Some of them are a lot better than others. I think by 12 DPO, you'd see something on most tests


----------



## mnelson815

I have wondfo's and also the mid-steam brand from early-pregnancy-test.com which says its more sensitive than a FRER, but who knows.
I honestly just don't know if I should test at all. Its frustrating after a while. But then you get your hopes up and grab that stick.... and then BFN all over again haha.


----------



## greenarcher

Wondfos are pretty good. I think by 12 dpo, the answer you get is going to be right. But because I'm crazy I always think, well maybe I'm the weird late implanter... I should test again and again until my period starts.... 

and waste like 4 tests.

Belle - have you tried daily low-dose aspirin? https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sc...-day-could-boost-chance-of-having-a-baby.html

I think I'm going to start doing this, beginning today, to help boost my lining. Who knows? Something will eventually do the trick.


----------



## mnelson815

That article is going to make me go out and buy some aspirin today! I always read about women taking baby aspirin, but I thought it would have an adverse effect to the lining since I thought it was a 'blood thinner', therefore, equaling a less stable lining. But I am definitely going to try this. I wonder if its too late in my cycle to give it a go right now..


----------



## greenarcher

Couldn't hurt? I'm 1 DPO, so it's probably a little late for me too, but I'm going to start today anyways


----------



## StarGazerRose

(Sorry the past few days were stressful and being on here was the last thing on my mind)

UTI is Urinary. Mine is Vaginal ...>,< I don't know how... but yeah... Felt all weird and burned mostly as my bladder was emptying, which isn't the same as the burn while you pee as a UTI.
But still 7 days of pills is a lot to remember and take this week.
Vacation starts Monday! I'm getting pretty excited about that, I just hope that my stress level goes down ten-fold!

My part time job is giving me more hours, I just had to reassure them that my attention was going to be there. I worked 4 hours once a week, I forgot things the next day I worked. But I had to promise that I would retain and not make as many mistakes as I was making (minor oopsies but whatever...)
Still looking for another full-time job. Trying to fill out applications and stressing over everything possible. I can't focus on writing cover letters. I apparently can't describe myself in a cohesive way.

Anyways, I have no clue if I O'd. My day 21 blood test was this morning. Assuming since i didn't get an email or phone call, that I won't know til tomorrow what my progesterone is. With this infection my Cm went from nothing to creamy on the days I was expecting something different, so I didn't even get any ewcm ...And I'm already out of my fertile window (according to the app - which i've neglected the past few days as well)

So i'm on these anti-bacterial pills for the rest of the week, and can't have sex, I'm stressed out, and just going nuts here!

------

Anyways. Belle!!! Zola is ADORABLE!!!! I just wanna give 'em hugs and snuggle!

Green, I hate that your friend is having to deal with that. It's hard enough being younger and having issues, and I'm getting towards the end of my own window (hopefully it's still open for a good 10 more years) ... but urgh So tough.
I don't recall reading about what is going on with you, are you expecting good results from your O days? Enjoy a sip or two of some spirits and have fun Halloween!


----------



## greenarcher

Ahhh I see. That sucks :( sorry to hear, but hell yes, vacation!! So if you O'd you're probably..... 2-5 DPO? Might want to bring a test along with you on vacation ;)

Let us know what your prog results are! 

I'm 1-3 DPO today, and will test before drinking this weekend. Then don't plan on testing until AF comes (best of intentions...)

I'm on cycle 8 of timed trying, with ovulation confirmed with OPK and/or temping on at least 6 of those cycles. I'm pretty sure at this point something is wrong, probably more than one thing. Thin lining, poor CM, low count are all on my suspect list. We haven't had a proper SA done, but my at-home one showed a borderline low count. So that's why I don't have my hopes up. *shrug*


----------



## Illa

Don't let your hopes down Green. 
I know it's hard when you do everything you can month after month, and still nothing.


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks Illa, I appreciate it. I bet you catch this month :) is this month 3 or month 4 of yall trying?


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I did aspirin back in the summer had to quit as digestive system couldn't tolerate it. I took it for 2 weeks before O and my AF was still only 2.5 days long so I don't think it did anything for me. Hope it's helpful for you though!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well girls I'm definitely put this month. Progresterone came back as either 1.7 or .17 (dyslexic mind. And my chart won't be updated til the 29th to confirm)
Yeah. The nurse said that stress shouldn't affect O but I call bull! If stress affects AF then it probably affects Oing. 
So I'm probably gonna have to take Provera to start my period again. 
How common is it not to O every cycle? I mean I've heard some girls say they don't, so I'm curious if I now fall in with them? I know it's only my second attempt with the Letrozol so I'm not worried, just confused what happened. 

Anyways here's to next month!!! (And hoping for hell-of-a-lot less stress!!!!)


----------



## BelleNuit

Star it's relatively normal to have 1-2 anovulatory cycles a year. But with your 5+ years of anovulatory cycles I'm thinking that it's possible that you are no longer responding to that dose of femara. They may have to increase your dose or look into injectables.

However that said stress can definitely affect your cycle. I had an anovulatory cycle in February related to severe work place stress. I hope next month works out better for you!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well I'm gonna take another round of the same dosage and see if that's what it was -- stress or just a fluke. 
If I don't get results from November then I'll see about a higher dosage. But Now I'm taking it one cycle at a time. 
Also since my cycle stared in its own I'm curious if I didn't produce enough natural hormones to create a follicle. 
Urgh once again too many different aspects affect our bodys.


----------



## mnelson815

BelleNuit said:


> Green I did aspirin back in the summer had to quit as digestive system couldn't tolerate it. I took it for 2 weeks before O and my AF was still only 2.5 days long so I don't think it did anything for me. Hope it's helpful for you though!

The article indicated I believe that it was supposed to help in the second half of the cycle when the lining is thickening with the help of progesterone after ovulation, so perhaps that is why it didn't help since you had to stop before O? But yes, if stomach problems caused you to quit, I definitely wouldn't try it again as those "stomach bleeding" issues they mention in the article definitely sound like no joke! 

Its good to see you back, even if it isn't for long :) Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## greenarcher

I think it's a little column A and B. Lining develops about a week before O to about a week after. I'd probably take it all month (but stomach problems do not sound fun). 

I of course have forgotten all about it, and don't have any aspirin, baby or otherwise. I'm just gonna ride out this cycle and think about it in the future. 3 or 4 dpo, ish. So ready to be done with this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

I hear you green. I'm ready to be done too. I'm 9/10 dpo today. Will start lightly spotting tomorrow or Sunday.

On the other hand I don't think I'm ready to start cycle 15 in a couple days either. 

I decided I won't start femara until January. Things will be crazy this next cycle with moving, boston and having our puppy Zola move in with us, so I don't want the added stress of medicated TTC. So we'll try naturally for the next 2 cycles, potentially take a break over the Xmas holidays for my 17th cycle so I can get my drink on and not worry about it (holidays are bad enough as it is without ttc) and then we'll start femara on our 18th cycle in January Take it until the 20th cycle and potentially start medicated IUIs on our 21st cycle (but might wait till June to start IUIs as bros wedding is in May) 

In the meantime our plan is to save up our pennies. January 2018 we'll do IVF if no success over this next year


----------



## greenarcher

I... didn't think the medication would add stress? Do you mean that it would throw your cycle out of wack or maybe get your hopes up, which would add stress? I take daily pills anyways, so one more pill wouldn't be a big deal, to me at least. 

I guess I don't see the point in waiting to try medicated cycles. In fact, being busy would help me forget that I was TTC. Can you clarify for me what the added stress would be? Also, is OH aware of the costs associated with IUI and IVF? Maybe seeing those numbers laid out, and how much you would have to put away between now and then, would get him off the weed for good. I'm not sure what's covered with the Canadian health care system.


----------



## mnelson815

Sounds like a really solid plan! Sometimes its nice to know there is a plan in place for the future, so the stress can be a little lighter day to day. I really hope it doesn't have to get to any of those later stages for you though Belle!


----------



## mnelson815

Green - A whole bunch of nothing is covered in my province. Everything fertility related is out of pocket. There are a few provinces that will offer one cycle, or a tax break or something. Currently though, anything IUI, IVF, medicated cycle monitoring, etc. is not covered. Things like HSGs, some blood work, some ultrasounds (non monitoring ones) are covered. Oh, and anything surgical, like polyp removals or surgery for endo.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green medicated cycles would be stressful for me personally. Emotionally I am not ready. I am so fucking angry that I am in this position in the first place. So no I'm not excited at the prospect at starting medicated cycles. The idea of it makes me recoil. I am disgusted that this is happening to me.

And on top of it all medicated cycles do squat all for unexplained infertility anyway. It gives you the same success rate as trying on your own! 

Furthermore since Im set on delaying the start of invasive fertility treatments (the cost of which is NOT covered at all) I don't want to be in the position of having failed 3 medicated cycles only to go back to regular TTC. While I know logically that it offers the same success rate, emotionally it's worse to have failed medicated cycles. 

With unexplained infertility the road to acceptance is a long one because it could always just happen randomly at some point. There is no reason why it shouldn't happen so it makes it that much harder to accept and tolerate fertility treatment. Frankly I need more time and I'm young enough to take it


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, that made sense to me. I feel you, and I'm hoping for the best for you. 

This isn't your fault, keep that in mind. You are an awesome person and DH is better for having met you. You will get pregnant, whether it takes a few month months or a few years, it will happen. 

(I'm still hoping this cycle post-HSG is your lucky one)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green, I hope so too. I guess I'll know what's up in the next day or 2 as I'll start spotting. Spotting is pretty much the reason why I can get away with not pregnancy testing lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

So much crap going on this month, huh ladies ... 

Belle, good to here you have a plan and can focus on other things for a while.

Well, I'm gonna be off til the next week. Gotta get some packing, shopping and cleaning done before we leave.

I hope that you all have a good week!


----------



## greenarcher

Keep us posted these next few days, Belle. Or rather, just update your FF chart, cause I'm totally stalking. 

Star - Sounds like an exhausting week! See you soon!


----------



## BelleNuit

Whelp, I started spotting and right on time. The last couple cycles its started at 11 dpo right around noon, today was no exception. At least now I know I can enjoy Halloween guilt free and I'll be able to enjoy some drinks in Boston. 

DH and I have been in screaming matches all week (after I caught him smoking weed again). Today I was finally able to have a calm conversation with him. I explained the plan.... meds in january, IUI in June, IVF in January 2018, and then I explained the risks and the costs of all the procedures. I explained that IUI with injectibles has a higher success rate than IUI with femara, but that the risk of twins or triplets is also higher and that if we had triplets that he would be a full time stay at home parent (I earn over double what he does and have a professional license to maintain so its not an option for me). I also explained what happens with ovarian hyperstimulation and how it can be FATAL. But for whatever reason the fear of triplets seemed to do it for him and he's agreed to quit weed (again) starting now and that we would both renew our efforts for healthy living so that we can put our best foot forward in January when we start meds. 

Cycle 15 here I come :coffee:


----------



## greenarcher

Fuck I'm sorry to hear belle, but at least dh is finally seeing sense.

I know you always spot before af, but please test if you're going to drink tonight. Spotting is common in early pregnancy too.


----------



## BelleNuit

I didn't test but also didn't get drunk. Had 2 glasses of wine so I'm not worried about it.

The spotting stopped completely and was just very light yesterday. It's possible I'm only 11 dpo today so the spotting will likely start to pick up later today and tomorrow. Not bothering to get hopes up as have been disappointed so many times before


----------



## greenarcher

That's good, 2 drinks should be fine. Interesting that spotting stopped.... I will keepmy hopes up for you


----------



## BelleNuit

Spotting started up again so time to just accept my fate :/


----------



## sil

Star, good luck with the pack and move!

Belle, sorry about the spotting and about dh. Hopefully this time he really tries to quit and things go in your favor. Come on bfp!

Green, how are you?


----------



## mnelson815

I am definitely out again this month as well, and right back to hating Femara. My luteal phase had been increasing month after month from 11 days for my first cycle off birth control to 14 days. Then last month it reverted back to 12 days - and I just started spotting at 7dpo this month. I am just absolutely frustrated at this point. My spotting was also decreasing from 7 days pre AF to about 2-3, so either my Femara caused my spotting to go back to it's old ways or it has SEVERELY shortened my LP, both of which are causing me to go insane. 
All I keep doing is hoping that AF holds off to at least 11 dpo so I can still have an okay luteal phase.
Ugh. I am so sick of this. I am sick of the spotting and that NO doctor seems to even think its an issue. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.:growlmad:


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson I can completely relate. I always spot 3-4 days before AF, I don't think thats normal but the docs don't seem to care! Mass doses of B6 reduced the spotting to only 2 days before AF (never completely got rid of it) but you can't continue to take such large doses of B6 all the time as its not healthy!

I'm feeling big time frustrated too. AF will likely show this evening. Sorry that femara doesn't really seem to be doing the trick for you :( I'm holding off on starting it until January. I'm not terribly hopeful that it will do anything though.


----------



## Illa

Star, Good luck with the packing and move. 

Belle, Sorry to hear about your spotting. It sounds like you have a great plan worked out.

Mnelson, Is there any chance it can be ib? I know you can get ib in that timeframe... is there a reason you think it's not that. 

Afm: entered the fertile window according to the app, so trying to BD everyother day to catch the egg..


----------



## mnelson815

I spot before every single AF, so I never believe its Implantation bleeding. IB is actually quite rare, even though these types of forums make it seem like it happens more often. Spotting at all is more highly correlated with a non pregnancy cycle than an actual pregnancy one. 
It is just so frustrating. I have had my progesterone checked twice at 7dpo and it has been really high... 24. So they dont think it is that that causes it, so they think its just fine. Which is super annoying. I want answers.


----------



## Illa

mnelson815 said:


> I spot before every single AF, so I never believe its Implantation bleeding. IB is actually quite rare, even though these types of forums make it seem like it happens more often. Spotting at all is more highly correlated with a non pregnancy cycle than an actual pregnancy one.
> It is just so frustrating. I have had my progesterone checked twice at 7dpo and it has been really high... 24. So they dont think it is that that causes it, so they think its just fine. Which is super annoying. I want answers.

That's too bad Mnelson. I thought IB was rare as well, till I was on the forum where it seems a lot more common than I thought.. 
It's frustrating when you know something is wrong and you just want them to look into it and give you answers, but they don't even take it seriously :(


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, I understand your frustration with the spotting, however, I'm really happy to hear you have had progesterone testing done and had great results. I thought this was your first month on Femara? Remind me why are you taking it, especially if your cycles were improving. 

Belle - I'm assuming you had your 21 day progesterone test done as well, and that was all normal? Did you just have one test done, or more than one? Have you tried a progesterone cream? What is that even supposed to do? I have no fucking idea about any of this. I hope you're wrong about AF arriving tonight. 

Illa - hell yea fertile window fun times! 

AFM - Fuck Mondays. 6-8 DPO, no symptoms. Husband has a job interview in New York in two weeks. I don't want to move to New York. Cost of living in Texas is so cheap comparatively. I have no idea what I want or what to think. With our luck, we will get pregnant next cycle, I will be laid off, and he will get a low offer we'll have to take because I don't have a job anymore. This is our luck

I'm so sick of being an adult.


----------



## mnelson815

Oh green - I am sick of being an adult as well! I miss those days of non-nonchalance when jobs and babies and stress were all a thing of the future that would easily come to you.

I was taking Femara as most of my testing has come back normal (FSH, LH, Estrogen, Progesterone, AMH, etc.) plus my HSG showed clear tubes, so they were giving me Femara to hopefully boost the number of eggs I produced per cycle to kind of give me more "targets" to possibly hit. We still have some final testing to do before we get a treatment plan from our RE. I have an SHG ultrasound to do, and DH just did his repeat SA. We meet back with them in December (hopefully sooner as I keep calling looking for cancellations like a crazy person) to discuss if we are going to do a surgery or just go straight to IVF.

So thats where I sit... waiting. As per usual.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green, I had my progesterone checked it was well within the normal range, in the 40s (don't recall the units) so its definitely not a progesterone deficiency thing. The docs don't know why I spot and don't really seem to care or think it's a problem. 

My goodness Green I couldn't imagine making a move like that! Im not sure if I should hope that he doesn't get it or what! I know that whatever does happen that you will figure it out though.

Adulting totally blows


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson sorry to hear about all the waiting! Man would IVF be helpful if you didn't have the surgery though??


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, if you don't mind me asking, why have you already had all this testing done? It looks like you're still early in the process of TTC.


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Hey Green, I had my progesterone checked it was well within the normal range, in the 40s (don't recall the units) so its definitely not a progesterone deficiency thing. The docs don't know why I spot and don't really seem to care or think it's a problem.
> 
> My goodness Green I couldn't imagine making a move like that! Im not sure if I should hope that he doesn't get it or what! I know that whatever does happen that you will figure it out though.
> 
> Adulting totally blows

It sucks when we can't figure out why the hell our bodies do what they do.


----------



## mnelson815

Belle - So it all depends. There is a difference of opinion among doctors of if I have a septate uterus or a bicornuate uterus. If it is septate, then a surgery would definitely need to happen, otherwise implanation on the septum would lead to a 90% chance of loss. If it is bicornuate, then it has adequate blood flow to support a pregnancy, so they would then be fine with leaving it rather than going in there and messing anything up further.
Also - if I have the endo they suspect - there isn't must data that supports a surgery helps with IVF success rates. It can help with natural conception, but if we are already bypassing that step, the success rates are similar for with/without surgery, and surgery itself can just lead to more scaring and endo, so they prefer to not do it anymore. 

Green - maybe the above answers it for you. I have a uterine "septum" found on a routine pelvic ultrasound a few years ago and an MRI to confirm it. Plus with my history of painful periods (I had to go on continuous birth control for last 2 years of it because they were just that bad), they suspect endo. So therefore, with all the preceeding problems, we were eligible for testing early since natural conception is less likely for us.
Yay for stupid reproductive organs....:nope:

Somewhere on days 6-12 of my next cycle I should be getting the SHG done with 3D imagining so they can hopefully put to rest the septum vs bicornuate issue.


----------



## greenarcher

Ah okay. I understand. The nerd in me thinks its really neat to learn all that stuff, but I'm sorry you're having to deal with it. Also, where do you live where pelvic ultrasounds are routine? I've never had one (just manual exams). 

Is the reason they suspect endo just your painful periods? Or are there other reasons too? 

I'm sorry, I'm being nosy. Feel free to tell me you'd rather not discuss it. 

Also, I see you're 9 DPO, are you planning on testing early?


----------



## mnelson815

I'm an open book, I really don't mind sharing anything - so always feel free to ask questions! I am a BIG researcher and such as well so I know your feeling for information! 

I live in Canada so all our diagnostics are free. Due to the pain and twinges I get I've been sent for quite a few since they always think it's cysts or something instead... Which is never is. I've probably had like 5 in my life time? 

They suspect endo due to the painful periods mostly. But also the spotting is pretty symptomatic of it as well as little twinges here and there that I get. My aunt also had it and it can run in families so that's another reason. And sometimes during a pelvic ultrasound when they are looking for the left ovary I get like a strong buring pain and they usually say "oh yeah that might be the endo, it's usually worse on the left". I've heard that a few times.. Didn't know that was a thing haha.

No I don't plan to test at all now since I have spotting so early. I am having a really hard time with how early it's started again when I was moving in the right direction for so long. Mostly just sitting here feeling sorry for myself until AF actually starts. I don't think I'll waste a test again unless spotting doesn't happen or if it does and then stops without af. Those would be my signals to test.

Would really love the chance to be a regular lady who doesn't know a bunch of days in advance that it's already over for them &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## greenarcher

I hope they're wrong about the endo. I can't imagine spotting for as long as you do. I'm usually a day, maybe two of spotting. It must suck for you and Belle dealing with days and days of it every month. I didn't realize spotting was a sign of endo, but that makes sense. 

Totally feel you and Belle with not testing. However, I'll be testing Friday (10 dpo) so I can get a little drunk this weekend. I am ALREADY looking forward to the weekend, and Monday's not even over yet.


----------



## greenarcher

Welcome to November, ladies. Wow, where did 2016 go? 

Hope you all had a happy halloween (if you celebrate)!

Still keeping my fingers crossed that AF didn't show, Belle.


----------



## Illa

greenarcher said:


> Welcome to November, ladies. Wow, where did 2016 go?
> 
> Hope you all had a happy halloween (if you celebrate)!
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that AF didn't show, Belle.

I was just thinking that myself. It feels like I was just celebrating the holidays few weeks ago...
Hoping for a lot of luck this month with a lot of BFPs!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Agree! Have you ovulated yet, Illa, or are you still in your fertile window?


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green, still no AF although I expect I O'd on CD 13 so AF should show tomorrow. The spotting is getting heavier so I fully expect it'll show.

Hope you have better luck on Friday when you test!!!


----------



## Illa

I don't know, having a freak out atm. I am waiting for my ovulation strips so only temping this cycle. My App says I ovulate on CD18, I am CD16 today and my temp is lower than it ever was. I feel bumbed out because we didn't BD last night. I guess I will have to wait a couple of days to know if I really did ovulate today. 

How are you doing Green?


----------



## greenarcher

Damn, sorry to hear Belle.

If your temp is still low, Illa, you might not have ovulated yet. Still time to BD. 

I think Im around 7 dpo, and other than being an emotional wreck yesterday, no signs here. Work is stressing me out. 

Yesterday a whole family of adults (like 6-7 adults) went around trick or treating with a little girl who had obviously just started walking. It was so friggen cute! I am looking forward to that :)


----------



## mnelson815

Illa said:


> I don't know, having a freak out atm. I am waiting for my ovulation strips so only temping this cycle. My App says I ovulate on CD18, I am CD16 today and my temp is lower than it ever was. I feel bumbed out because we didn't BD last night. I guess I will have to wait a couple of days to know if I really did ovulate today.
> 
> How are you doing Green?

I would say you still have some days left then! My temp is always really low a day or two before I ovulate, so that means that you probably still have some time to catch an egg this cycle! Could you BD tonight? Do you track CM?


----------



## Illa

I have never tracked anything and this is my first cycle temping. SO I am not sure what the norm is, I thought it hits the lowest when ovulating and then go up. Cm is still EWCM, I can get a BD in tonight but I don't know if that would be too late :(
Thank you Green and Mnelson, you guys really made me feel better. I guess I would have to wait for a couple of days to know for sure if I did ovulate. 
Never realized how stressful TTCing is.


----------



## Illa

greenarcher said:


> Damn, sorry to hear Belle.
> 
> If your temp is still low, Illa, you might not have ovulated yet. Still time to BD.
> 
> I think Im around 7 dpo, and other than being an emotional wreck yesterday, no signs here. Work is stressing me out.
> 
> Yesterday a whole family of adults (like 6-7 adults) went around trick or treating with a little girl who had obviously just started walking. It was so friggen cute! I am looking forward to that :)

Sorry to hear about your work.. 
Be hopeful.. I am keepign my FXed for you!!!


----------



## mnelson815

Illa said:


> I have never tracked anything and this is my first cycle temping. SO I am not sure what the norm is, I thought it hits the lowest when ovulating and then go up. Cm is still EWCM, I can get a BD in tonight but I don't know if that would be too late :(
> Thank you Green and Mnelson, you guys really made me feel better. I guess I would have to wait for a couple of days to know for sure if I did ovulate.
> Never realized how stressful TTCing is.


As far as I know from my charting, my temp stays low the day you ovulate, but it usually isn't my "lowest" temp. I usually hit my low a day or two before O, then it climbs a little the day I O, and then A bigger spike a day or two after once the progesterone gets pumping. I think you definitely still have time. And remember - the egg lives 12-24 hours so even if worse situation was you ovulated today, you can probably still catch it. Although, I would think you probably still have another day or two left anyway! Good luck!


Ugh Green, just another stress to add on to things hey? When does your Hubby hear about the job in NY?


----------



## Illa

Thank Mnelson! You relieved a lot of the stress that was biulding up in me since this morning. 
Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## greenarcher

Yay! Go Illa go!

Mnelson, the interview is in 10 days, then after that, I really don't know. We will see! 

I ordered some wellman vitamins from overseas because they're affordable and only a single pill a day. I'm hoping I'll be able to convince OH to take them, especially as he's been on the fence about kids again lately.


----------



## Illa

I felt bad cramping pains this morning and I thought they were ovulating pains, although I've never had them before. Also found myself spotting, which once again I though was linked to ovulation. But it just seemed to get worse to the point I couldn't stand it any longer. So went to see the doctor and I have a uti. I told the doctor I was ttc so she gave me an antibiotic that would be safe, but I still think I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone else. We need a bfp


----------



## BelleNuit

Green maybe just don't tell him the vitamins are for fertility haha. 

Officially CD 1 today.... on to cycle 15 :/ AF due Nov 27. This is my last cycle to complete 1 year of TTC #1. Good God I hope it doesn't take another year. I just feel numb now and I'm thankful for that. I really truly believed I would already have a baby by now. Now I wonder if I will EVER have a baby. If all the ingredients are there to make it happen and it still doesn't happen why should it ever happen?


----------



## mnelson815

I totally understand where you are coming from Belle. Especially after a year and no real reasons or explanations can be the most frustrating thing on the planet! 
However, since I am following right behind you here and into another cycle or hopelessness, I am going to try to have a more positive outlook. I am a very pessimistic person, so being optimistic is quite a stretch for me. However, no amount of "preparing myself" or anything for another cycle not working is really benefiting me at all. I am going to try to really believe that this might happen for me and see if the positive thought process can have ANY impact on this. Since obviously, nothing else has worked thus far... and it definitely can't hurt.

Its going to be so hard to feel that way, especially after months of disappointment and this last cycle reverting to being one of my worst so far even on fertility drugs, I mean I have nothing else to lose at this point and positive thinking can only really help increase my odds, so here we go with that...

Im a pretty anxious person, and pretty OCD. So I feel its going to be a huge challenge to let go and not freak out every time I get some spotting, or my period is too short. But hopefully, its going to make my body in a more peaceful place to let baby try and make a home. Easier said than done, but maybe something you might be interested in trying? Although, I am sure you probably have before. We all start out so optimistic, dont we?


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - I might try that....

Man I'm sorry to hear you're back on CD1 again. Unexplained must be the most frustrating thing in the fucking world. Two more cycles unmedicated, then starting on Femara, right? 

I have a suspicion that, since neither of us have had a chemical, our problems are our OHs or lining. My OH has a low count, and if yours was still smoking, maybe you just need 2 months for his guys to recover. 

Agreed on no more OPKs. You're super consistent. 

Mnelson, yes, we do all start out so optimistic. I know you think you're out, but I'm still pulling for you. At least your LP is at least 11 days! That's long enough to implant, for sure. Positive thinking sounds like a great idea, and I really hope you can stick with it. I wish I could just forget entirely that I was trying to have a kid. 

Going through your FF cycles, it looks like you have a pretty solid track record. Good temp shifts, long leutal phase. If this isn't your month, I think once you figure out what shape your uterus is, you'll be in good shape :)

AFM - 8 DPO. Eating WAY too much candy. No symptoms. Voted today. Not much going on!


----------



## mnelson815

Oh right, I forgot you are in the US!
So I am guessing you did early polling? The election is on the 8th right?

Really hoping this is your month Green! Your bd coverage is always fantastic!

Yeah, I used to have a great LP, and my spotting was getting less and less each month... until this month from hell haha. So here is hoping unmedicated next cycle will be better!
I definitely am out. I am spotting constantly from dark brown to red, just not heavy enough yet to call it full flow. Although I dont want my period to start just yet (trying to hold out for a 12 day LP), I really want CD1 to be here so I can call the clinic for the SHG. Our appointment got moved up to Nov 30, the wait is killing me!


----------



## greenarcher

Yes, early polling is the way to go. The lines are going to be insane on the 8th. 

So you're doing unmedicated the next cycle? I think that's a good idea. And it sounds like you found a cancellation! Excellent! I'm really excited for your SHG. Which result are you hoping for? Bicornate, so you don't need surgery, or the other one, so you can fix things for good?


----------



## mnelson815

Definitely hoping for a septate so they can cut the little asshole out and I can go back to having a normal uterine cavity like the rest of the planet! Your fertility greatly improves with the surgery and it is minimally invasive with hardly any complications. I really hope that is it for me!

Yes, my annoying persistence paid off and we got the cancellation! 

I can only imagine what it must be like on the 8th! At least people are getting out and voting!

Are you going to be testing early green? Dont you normally start testing around now?


----------



## greenarcher

I do, but I don't have high hopes for this cycle, so it's easy not to test. Last cycle I was really hopeful because OH had stopped baths 2 months ago (so recovery period was over), and we used preseed for the first time. 

I'm going to test Friday (10 dpo), morning or after work, not sure. AF due in 3-7 days.

I also usually start spotting (very light brown) a few days before AF, so if I see that, I may not test.


----------



## greenarcher

Although GOD I'm starting to obsess again. I might just test tonight to get my mind off of it.


----------



## mnelson815

Why aren't you very hopeful about this one? All your coverage is great and some fertile cm! I think you can definitely be in luck this time around! Seriously... the law of averages, someone in this group HAS to get pregnant. Its just math! Haha.


----------



## greenarcher

Well, just because it's already been 7 months and we've had no luck. I just think we've got something going on that we don't know about yet. My OH is not very healthy... he eats like one meal a day (his adderall kills his appetite), and it's usually something horrible for him (pizza or hotdogs). 

And technically, Sil got her BFP (or was that last month?). 

I dunno, it's easier to deal with disappointment when you expect a bad result anyways. I'll keep my hopes up for you, and you can keep yours up for me


----------



## mnelson815

Deal! Much easier when doing it for someone else!
Has he done an SA?


----------



## greenarcher

I bought this one and did it at home (he's not yet willing to go to a doctor and give a sample there).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Micra-Sperm-Test-Motility-Microscope/dp/B00I0AIBQM

I ordered it from Korea. It looked like he had decent motility (though nothing very fast, just moving forward) and morphology, but his count was borderline low (20m/ml), and that was after 4 days of abstaining.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson. I did the positive thinking thing over the summer. I practiced positive self affirmations every day in the shower and every time I drove "I believe I will get pregnant, my lining is thickening, my ovaries are healthy, my eggs are perfect, etc etc). If there is really something going on preventing you from getting pregnant positive thinking or negative thinking will do squat all. We can't cause a miscarriage with our minds just like we can't cause implantation with our thoughts. That being said I did find my mood improved with the positive affirmations and the daily grind was easier to tolerate. I hope it's helpful for you!

I'm just going to try not to think about it at all, or as little as possible. I'm not going to hope for a successful outcome, but I'm not going to be depressed either. I'll just be numb to it all which will be a nice reprieve. Hope and despair wear on you after awhile.

Green I think you might be right on it coming down to either lining or a SA problem in our cases. There might be just enough little things that are adding up to make it really difficult, even though there is nothing majorly wrong. 

Ironically we will be arriving in Boston the day of the election! Hopefully it'll all go well lol

Mnelson I will hope for septate for you then so you can have that surgery and get on with your life! Thats the worst part of infertility, feeling stuck in limbo


----------



## BelleNuit

Green with my short cycles I'll have 3 cycles to go before January and starting femara. (Otherwise I would be starting femara right over the Christmas holidays, screw that). So I'll be looking to start it around January 19th on my 18th cycle. We'll do that for 3 cycles which will bring us to April. I'll see how we feel then if we want to start IUI right away or if we want to wait until June. Only reason I'm thinking of holding off is my brothers wedding is the start of May so there will be extra stress/ alot going on around that time so I may not want to start IUI then


----------



## greenarcher

So I learned something today: there's another semen parameter that can cause infertility -- viscosity. Apparently, after liquefaction, semen should pretty much be water-like and form droplets out of a pipette. Well, my OH's semen is like EWCM after 20 minutes! It's stretches for daaaaaaays like 6+ inches. This can apparently hinder motility. 

Yet another thing to try to talk OH into -- drinking more water/juice and taking mucinex!


----------



## mnelson815

Just start grinding up the mucinex and slipping it in his juice.
Two birds, one stone, DH none the wiser :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Huh, also, he has very high pH, which is indicative of infection. So is high viscosity. Soooo I think my husband might have a prostate infection...


----------



## BelleNuit

That's entirely possible Green! I read vitamin C can help prevent the sperm from clumping together which might help with that viscosity thing!


----------



## greenarcher

Well, under the scope, the cells didn't seem to be clumping together. I wonder if Vitamin C is good for both problems.


----------



## greenarcher

Yeah he's not going to the doctor until he gets a job, he says. Eh it's whatever. Im very apathetic at this point


----------



## mnelson815

Is he covered underneath your work at all? Or is it just his way of saying he doesn't really want to go?

As for me, still spotting, was heaviest a couple days ago, so my acupuncturist talked me into testing today at 12dpo.... blazing BFN. Shocker. She said she has so many ladies that have lots of luteal phase spotting and as long as your progesterone is good (which mine definitely is), it usually doesn't affect the ability to get pregnant. She said she has even had some ladies who were pregnant with Twins, and both of them had quite heavy spotting. Like passing clots. And the doctors would test their betas and do ultrasounds and all was well, so they just left it. So I am hoping this isn't a problem for me... but with never seeing a fricking line on a pregnancy test, I am starting to lose my marbles.

Ugggggggggggggh.


----------



## BelleNuit

haha mnelson my marbles seem to be lost too! Sorry about your blazing BFN. I hate pregnancy testing so much these days!

I do find that encouraging that your acupuncturist said that spotting doesn't really affect your ability to get pregnant as long as progesterone is good (which it is for me too!). I just finished up my second cycle with acupuncture and can say that my AF seems to have a better flow (no clots, no cramping) and its a better color. So maybe its doing something. I'll commit to a 3rd cycle with acupuncture, but after that I don't know what I'll do. Its so expensive to continue and I've used up my benefits. $95 a pop and she wants me to go weekly. I could probably commit to twice a month for the long term and feel okay about it.

Green, sorry DH is not being cooperative. I think its hard for them too, but they can distance themselves from it.


----------



## greenarcher

He's got his own insurance (cheaper than adding him to my work insurance), but he's so sure there's going to be something majorly wrong that he wants to have a job first.

It's good to hear spotting got lighter, mnelson! Sorry for the BFN :/ Also happy to hear spotting isn't a big deal.

Holy crap acupuncture is expensive! It's awesome to hear that it's having a noticeable effect though! 

9 dpo, just realized I only have 1 cheapie test left. Leaving it for tomorrow, though I brought it with me today in case I go stir crazy.


----------



## mnelson815

Yes green, definitely try to hold out until tomorrow so you have a better shot of seeing something!

I definitely know what you mean about acu costs. I maxed my benefits out in the summer, So I just started seeing her once a month but am going to try every 2 weeks for this cycle. Then when they restart in January I will go weekly again.


----------



## greenarcher

I remember that, and I actually didn't participate. I probably won't again, sorry :/

This is my favorite paper to read during the TWW:

https://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJM199906103402304

Basically it says 80% of women implant by 10 DPO, and base implantation off a hcg level of 15 (which can be picked up by lots of tests). 

I'm still going to try not to test.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Tested yesterday and today, BFN. I'm at 10 DPO right now, and usually would start spotting today. Still no blood, so we will see. I am hopeful and sleepy. My boobs hurt and I have been gassy for a week now. Hoping this is my month, but trying not to get excited as it's still early for me. Hope you are all doing well. xoxo


----------



## Illa

OhHappyZ said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Tested yesterday and today, BFN. I'm at 10 DPO right now, and usually would start spotting today. Still no blood, so we will see. I am hopeful and sleepy. My boobs hurt and I have been gassy for a week now. Hoping this is my month, but trying not to get excited as it's still early for me. Hope you are all doing well. xoxo

10 DPO is still early. FXed for BFP this month.


----------



## Illa

Green, 
I have been meaning to ask, how is your friend doing? has she reached out to you?
Hope she found a way to cope with her loss.


----------



## greenarcher

Ah dammit! Sorry to hear Happy, but you're still early! No spotting sounds promising!

Illa, friend is okay, she's been venting to me about how her husband is hinting at wanting to try again after they both discussed and agreed that this was their last one. It's so hard on her, I wish there was a way to put everything on the guy


----------



## BelleNuit

HappyZ I will keep my fingers crossed for you this month!

I'm CD 3 today and had a strong urge to go fill my femara prescription this morning, especially after dreaming all night about being pregnant and then later having 2 teenage boys. But ultimately I'm going to stick with my plan. Its too early to add drugs to the mix. 

I think I know where my bad feelings around needing fertility intervention are coming from. When I was a kid we went to visit relatives in Saskatchewan and my grandmother's cousin was showing us pictures of her triplet grandchildren. I thought this was pretty amazing and said so to my parents, my mother responded that they needed fertility treatments for that and the way she said it made it sound like it was a bad thing. Like she was somehow better for getting knocked up at 16 the natural way. UGH. 

I can't even stand my own parents sometimes HAHA. I have a 3 year old brother after my 42 year old father accidentally got a 38 year old woman with PCOS and an IUD pregnant! And he had a freaken vasectomy! How the hell does that even happen when here DH and I are healthy, young, active, nothing going wrong reproductively and we still can't freaking make it work after a whole friggen YEAR. UGH

My grandma on the other hand gets it. They tried for 2 years, got pregnant he was stillborn, got pregnant again right away, another stillborn. Tried for another 3 years and got my mother, and then my uncle right away again. She thinks she had untreated PCOS but they didn't do proper screening for it back then. I can't even imagine what that must of felt like for her. 

Thank GOD its the weekend and I'll have enough going on to keep me busy so that I won't have to think about how horrible this all is


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so glad your grandmother is right there with you, and I don't think your parents meant any negative implication (or at least, its better to assume they didn't). Whats the quote? 

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by ignorance."

I'm betting your mom just wanted you to realize that it wasn't a normal or common thing, but there was a reason behind it. Just figuratively pat them on the head, nod and smile, and go on knowing they don't know better. 

10 DPO, resisted the urge to test this morning (it's a lot easier when your boss calls you in the morning and asks where you are). Going to continue not testing probably, unless alcohol is on the agenda. No symptoms. No reason to believe this month is any different. 

So I don't know if any of yall have heard of 23andMe, genetic testing? I had it done a while back, when they still provided health reports, and I just went back and looked at it recently. Looks like I have a slightly higher than average risk of PCOS and endo, and a lower than average risk of fibroids. 

I'll probably bring that up to my gyno next time I see her, but I'm not worried about it because I've never had any symptoms. My sister has had some bad cysts, but not me.


----------



## Illa

greenarcher said:


> Ah dammit! Sorry to hear Happy, but you're still early! No spotting sounds promising!
> 
> Illa, friend is okay, she's been venting to me about how her husband is hinting at wanting to try again after they both discussed and agreed that this was their last one. It's so hard on her, I wish there was a way to put everything on the guy

Sorry to to hear that her husband is not being supportive. Hopefully he comes around soon. It's great that she has you for support. I hope something positive happens in her life soon, after the loss.


----------



## greenarcher

He just really wants kids and doesn't fully understand how hard the process is on her. 

Happy - looks like still no spotting! That's a really positive sign!


----------



## puma1986

Hey ladies! I've missed you all but have been taking some much needed time! 

Belle: Honestly, I can totally see the connection with the negativity and your mother's words. It's going to happen. Definitely! You both are healthy! 

Green: You had actually mentioned 23 and me a couple months back! I want to get this done but I think I'm going to wait about 6 more months! I know for a fact that my diseases make it difficult to get pregnant. There's no denying that! I think I've come to terms with the difficulty of getting pregnant. So long as when I do get pregnant I don't continue to have miscarriages. Those are the worst :( 

Illa: Hello! Welcome to our group! I apoologize for my absence otherwise I would have welcomed you much sooner :) Thanks for joining us. I look forward to getting to know you better.

Mnelson: I know you only pop in occasionally, but I wanted to thank you for your positivity and words of encouragement a couple weeks back. It truly did mean the world to me. 

My fertile period is quickly approaching! I am looking forward to trying again. :)


----------



## greenarcher

I'm so glad to hear you're trying again! Welcome back dear!


----------



## Illa

Puma, Thank you for the welcome and welcome back. Sending you tons and tons of babydust this cycle.


----------



## puma1986

Thanks you two! Have you guys been otherwise?


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma you have been missed! Welcome back! I'm so happy to hear that you are back trying again!
Thanks for understanding where I was coming from with my mother! 

Green thanks for encouraging me to look at it on the bright side. I don't have a good relationship with my mother so I tend to have a negative attribution bias with her

Mnelson I actually ended up going back and deleting everyone I added to Facebook on here (sorry dears I still love you all!). I felt like when people knew who I was in my real life I wasn't able to be as open on here as I wanted to be. I wasn't able to get the support I needed and "be known" at the same time.


----------



## greenarcher

Tested yesterday night (10 DPO) and nothing to be seen. No spotting yet, but I'm sure it will start. All well, that just means I get to REALLY enjoy thanksgiving :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry about the BFN Green, but glad that you have a holiday to curb any of those sad feelings! Enjoy it!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Nope. I'm out. On to month 7. This sorely sucks you guys. Sorry I don't reach out to you more and support you more, I'm just in a tough place right now. Everything in my body is telling me that I need a child, and yet I have never even had the opportunity. 

This month I'm going in with a vengeance and I'm going to my dr and DH is getting a SA. I need to know what the hell is wrong and how we can possibly fix it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Z I'm sorry to hear you're on to another month to try. Very likely there will be nothing wrong with your testing and they'll just tell you you're unexplained. But if testing will put your mind at ease then go for it!


----------



## BelleNuit

So went for acupuncture today and she suggested chinese herbs, so im giving that a go this cycle since i'm not doing femara. I figure I'll do the Chinese medicine thing for the next 3 cycles and see how it goes. After that I'll switch to femara for 3 cycles and then look at IUI


----------



## greenarcher

Sorry to hear happy, I hope you get some answers. Maybe OH just needs to get on some vitamins.

What kind of chinese herbs are you trying?


----------



## BelleNuit

DH is taking vitamins, but the acupuncturist suggested that he start co-q10 as well, so we'll get him on that too. 

The herbs they have me on are in pill form and are a combination of 10 different herbs. They're called "Ease Pearls" It looks a little hokey when you read about it, but I'll give just about anything a try at this point


----------



## greenarcher

I get that feeling. Let me know if you feel like they're making a difference. 

I think we're going to go back to NTNP until DH agrees to go to the doctor and get his prostate checked out, which he says he won't do until he gets a job.

His New York interview is this Thursday/Friday. I am nervous and excited for him. I have no idea what to expect and no idea how I feel about moving to new york (still)


----------



## sil

Green, what part of New York would you be going to? DH and I spent 4 years living in New York City. It is hectic and busy but there is also a lot to do to keep the mind occupied. Tons of museums and places to walk and discover. It's always tough leaving friends behind for a move though.


----------



## BelleNuit

NTNP sounds like a good plan for the mean time Green, at least he's open to that!

I can't imagine how you must be feeling contemplating a big move like that! I've never moved to another province!


----------



## greenarcher

I've never made a move like this either. It would be new york city where he'd be working, so we'd move somewhere probably close nearby. It's great to hear there's a lot to do, but I would definitely miss my friends. Where did yall live, Sil? Where would you recommend living? If we ended up having kids there, where should we live?

Also - 13DPO or so. No symptoms. Haven't tested since 10 DPO in the PM. Don't plan to. Expecting AF tomorrow or Wednesday. No spotting yet, but I've not spotted at all once or twice before, so I have no hopes up.


----------



## sil

Green, you have a lot of choices by nyc and really it depends on your preferences and income. If you were to live in the city, Brooklyn is probably most kid friendly with a lot of little family oriented neighborhoods and houses with yards. There is always Manhattan where there is a ton to do (and where we lived before we started our family). It's very expensive and very small apartments. DH and I could not fit a queen bed in our bedroom without blocking the closet door off. If you were thinking suburbs, nj is way more cost effective than ny. West Chester county in New York is beautiful with great schools etc but extremely expensive. There are a ton of towns in nj with great fast reliable transportation to Nyc. There are definitely a lot of options to consider and places you can look if it does work out that way. I currently live in Connecticut about 1.5-2 hours from NYC now. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help or any more info I can pass along. I'm hoping the two of you are able to get what you want most (stay vs move). I know first hand how tough the decision to move can be. Big hugs


----------



## greenarcher

Omg thank you for all the info! I will definitely come back and ask more questions if his interview goes well!

I tested this morning (14 DPO) and bfn. Only reason I tested is because I'm still not spotting. I had horrid cramps for a while last night (after bd), so I'm sure she's coming.

I better not have another month where my LP is an extra week long...


----------



## sil

Sorry for the bfn green :( it must be awful to get your hopes up with no spotting and see a bfn. I have everything crossed for you that af stays away


----------



## greenarcher

The tiniest bit of spotting this afternoon. I imagine af will be here tomorrow. 

In other news Trump is going to be the president, and I'm greatly concerned.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green Canadians watch the US election pretty closely and I'm very concerned too! Maybe you could convince your DH to apply for a job up here? Lol

Sorry to hear about the spotting hun, that blows :(


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely unexpected. It looks like a lot of republicans didn't want to be vocal trump supporters, but still voted with their republican ideals. Thus the shock.

Spotting stopped, but it's done that before. 15 DPO. Today is the latest I've ever had AF, so tomorrow I'll count myself late. 

Regardless, with yesterday's BFN, I'm not expecting anything. I just want to start AF so I can drink safely this weekend. Going to a football game!


----------



## greenarcher

Cd1.

I'm still really happy I have all you ladies around. 

My husband's job interview was today, and he fell in love with New York while he was there. I really hope he gets an offer.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I'm sorry to hear about CD 1 again :(

It would be so exciting if you moved to New York though!! I hope he gets it! We leave Boston tomorrow. It's a beautiful city but I will be happy to get back home :)


----------



## greenarcher

i'm going to need lots of tips on how to survive a northern winter!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hahaha well you're talking to the right person then! Luckily there is lots of super cute winter outerwear out there :) 

I have a thick wool coat for warm winter days and a down filled coat for the cold days. I wear mittens because they're warmer than gloves, and of course you'll need a toque (winter hat). I have a pair of sorrels for cold days and lined leather boots for warmer days. I always wear lots of wool and you can get lined leggings for those warm days when you want to wear a dress/tunic. You'll get used to layering lol. 

I always keep antifreeze handy in my trunk case my car door freezes shut (so annoying)


----------



## greenarcher

I cannot even fathom this. Doors freezing shut. The number of times I've seen snow fall from the sky is in the single digits.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya it's a real pain when that happens. Actually a good idea to keep an emergency kit in your trunk when you travel just in case. 

It'll be a grand adventure!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I would gladly move to Canada! It's much better there, 'eh? ;) Honestly, I love Canada. The few times I've been there. It's so cold though! Also Boston. GRRR. I moved to Boston temporarily two years ago to attend Launch Academy (Programming Boot Camp) and it was HELL. I didn't have a car, and stayed at this place called "Krash Pad" which was basically in the ghetto. I had to take the bus everywhere. I remember one night I was walking back from the bus and I stepped into a 6-8 inch pothole that was full of ice and water. I froze! I've never seen Boston during the summer, but I'm sure I will this upcoming summer since I don't live too far from there. (Couple hours)

Green: I really hope your DH gets the job in NY!!! We only live about 2.5 hours from there in Pennsylvania :D I have moved all over the past few years, but I used to live in Seattle. Big city living is great and convenient! It just drains the every living life from you! :) Also, I'm sorry to hear that you've rolled onto a new cycle! But I am here for you, love. I believe this thread started around March time frame. If we keep going at this rate then we ladies are going to have an anniversary to celebrate, LOL! 

I had my fertility sonohystogram! Lining is good! And had a good follicle! I think I ovulated yesterday or possibly today. Not sure, because I'm not temping. I get my progesterone and what not checked next week! On my 30th birthday, lol I could cry and laugh. I hate getting old. I'm currently on prednisone for the swelling in my body and I read that prednisone and low dose baby asprin will help me not have any more chemical pregnancies! So it's a win/win. I really want to get pregnant this month ladies ( and stay pregnant). It'd be the best 30th birthday present I could have ever asked for!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma! That is all sounding so positive! I hope this will be your month too, what a wonderful 30th birthday present that would be!

Boston was much warmer than back home and had such beautiful fall leaves! But the traffic was NUTS and there is no grid system, just criss crossing named streets. I enjoyed my time there but I'm glad to be back home again :)

Having a bunch of ewcm today so I'm sure O will happen shortly!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm pretty confident today is O day. Had a positive OPK yesterday, cramping on one side today (I have NEVER had ovulation cramping before and actually doubted that it existed LOL) and even had a fair amount of spotting (don't usually get ovulation spotting either). Thinking it must be the herbs switching things up. I hope the spotting means that I managed to develop a nice thick lining this month. 

We were only able to BD yesterday and today, but days and days of marathon BDing have done nothing for us in the past, so hopefully it won't matter much. I'm feeling kind of excited and giddy today. I haven't felt this positive in awhile. I hope I'm not in for a big let down in a couple weeks. Thats the worst part of TTC; the swing between hope and despair.

Yesterday was a tough day. Not only did our flight get delayed 11 hours in the montreal airport (so we had to spend the night at the airport) but it was also my dads birthday yesterday. So pretty much immediately after getting home from travelling we drove 2 hours to his house for his bday party. Get there and my aunt (who is a new grandma, my cousin had her baby just 3 weeks ago) cannot stop harrassing me about when we are going to start trying. She said three times IN A ROW not to wait too long. It was like I was being stabbed. My dad and my step mom stood up for us and kept saying things like it'll happen in its own time. My aunt doesn't know we've been trying for a year already. At one point I left and went to the bathroom to cry. No one noticed my eyes were red from crying because I was already so drained and tired looking for travelling. 

But today is a new day and things feel good so far. Just taking a break from cleaning and finishing up packing. Tomorrow is moving day! AHH!!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm really really glad your parents stood up for you. Your day sounded exhausting. I'm so glad your positivity is back. I hope it stays!

Congrats on the move (finally) and have fun unpacking! 

Puma, don't say that! 30 is not old (says the girl who turned 30 two months ago). Your sonogram sounds positive, I'm hoping this is your month! I'm going to be keeping an eye on you and Belle this month! Are you doing baby aspirin with the prednisone?


----------



## mnelson815

Just thought I would pop in quick.

Belle - So excited you are staying positive! I think that is a really hard thing to do and I am inspired to try to do so myself! I get that same comment all the time at work "you dont want to wait too long!" Ugh, shut it people.

Puma - So happy you're stopping in from time to time. I hope prednisone does the trick for you with TTC! 

As for me - I have my SHG and 3D ultrasound this afternoon to see what is all going on in this lovely deformed uterus of mine. I am really hoping they tell me something while Im there like they do with an HSG. Either way, our appointment with the RE is two weeks from tomorrow, so I guess I will know everything by then. Fingers crossed for me that we can chop up this uterus ladies! (God, that was graphic haha)


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, how did your ultrasound go? What is the next step?

Belle, how's the move going? Getting settled with the new puppy?

Puma, how many DPO are you, dear? Doing alright?

AFM - done tracking, done trying. I'm not marking when we have sex, I'm not doing temps, opks, CM, nothing. Husband doesn't want to go to the doctor until he has a job, well, he didn't get the job in New York. So it's going to be a while. 

I've been so stressed at work that, according to my OH, my christmas present from him is going to be making me quit my job. So, we may both be unemployed here soon. 

Good news is the sex is sooooooo much better now.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Green, I'm sorry that the job didn't work out! Taking a break from actively TTC might be just the thing. So many people claim they got pregnant after they stopped trying so hard. Sorry also about all that work stress.... stress really is a fertility killer. Are you taking care of yourself and taking time to unwind? I really struggle with that part of things as well but have found acupuncture to be really helpful for that. 

As for me, I'm definitely in the TWW, but I couldn't tell you how many dpo or even what cycle day I'm on. I just don't care. I have a wicked awful cold (so far just the sore throat has settled in but its awful, I can barely swallow and it hurts all the way up into my ears). I left work early yesterday and slept all afternoon, I was so exhausted. I'm planning to do the same today. Clearly my body is needing some rest. 

Unfortunately DH and I are still in serious unpacking mode, although we are starting to make some headway. We decided it would be best not to pick up the cats or the puppy until the place is a little more settled in to so that we don't stress them out further. So far we are aiming for this weekend. Unfortunately my sickness has put a damper on unpacking. I was so pathetic yesterday. I would unpack half a box and then have to nap for 20 minutes. It was a truly herculean effort to unpack 4.5 boxes total :/ I think we'll just have to accept the fact that we won't be totally unpacked by the time the puppy and cats get here. We just need some time to unpack some of their things and tidy things up before they get here. our move was on a Monday and we both went straight back to work on Tuesday so its definitely slowed things down for us. This nasty cold isn't helping either


----------



## mnelson815

Green, I totally agree with Belle. I think that sometimes it would be nice just to go on living life and forget all about the ttc process. I think it must be really freeing for you, especially giving you one less thing to stress about since you are going through such a stressful time at the moment. Sorry to hear DH didn't get the job, but hopefully he gets one closer to home so that you don't have that added stress again of moving and then you having to look for work or anything. Hoping this next while gives you just what you need with relaxing from the whole situation and just enjoying your time BDing instead of having a certain "end goal" in mind.

Belle, I can only imagine moving with a cold. Ugh, sounds terrible! They say moving is one of the top three most stressful events in life, so I can only imagine the hard time with doing it and feeling so crappy as well. I think it was a nice thought to try to get it all done before the pets move in, since moving is hard on them to, but you are totally right. Its a process, and it just might take a while since you guys had to go back to work and all of that right away. At least you are doing what you can!

As for me - the sonohysterogram went okay. Was a little more painful than my HSG, but I also forgot to take any pain killers beforehand so that was probably why. When they did the 3D ultrasound it was finally definitive that I do in fact have a sepatate and not a bicornuate uterus, so that was the highlight of my exam! I was so happy to hear that, because that is a pretty easy fix. However, when he was doing the saline injections, they did notice a few small polyps on one side of my uterus. He told me not to worry as they are pretty common, however, I am the queen of google and scared the shit out of myself by reading that "rarely they can be cancerous". So now I am fixated on that. But they do cause abnormal bleeding or spotting, so now I finally have a cause for my spotting! Which is really nice. I am happy I did this test though, because the HSG noted no signs of any polyps or fibroids, and then they were picked up on this one. So at least I know for a fact what is wrong, and when I meet with him in two weeks to discuss our next steps, hopefully I can get a hysterscopy and get the septum and polyps removed and have a real shot at this :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Woke up this AM barely able to talk. I think my sore throat has developed into laryngitis. Sitting at the docs office now, ugh

Mnelson I'm glad your HSG went well and you now have a solid reason for what's going on! Likely after surgery you will have no difficulty ttc!


----------



## BelleNuit

I seem to be feeling a little better today for which I am thankful. We will have another big unpacking night tonight and then tomorrow we are going to go pick up our cats and our puppy and take them home to our new home for the first time! Maybe the puppy will keep me distracted from the misery of infertility. I feel like I have surely done my time by now. It must be my turn soon.


----------



## mnelson815

That is great you're feeling better, and hopefully it isn't strep then! 

It was actually an SHG I had the other day. I had my HSG done back in August which told me everything was all clear and looking great, so getting the news from the SHG was a little disheartening. I was seriously only doing it so I could get the 3D ultrasound in there to see the shape, I never thought they would find anything else. So I am still pretty stressed about the polyps at the moment. It seems like its taking forever to meet with the RE again. I am losing my mind over here. Pretty sure my resting heart rate has been around 85-90. Thats probably not great haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry mnelson, I would be very anxious if they had found polyps too and the thought of needing surgery wouldn't make me feel much better. Rest assured though that most polyps in the body are completely benign!

While I'm feeling batter physically (after sleeping for 2 days) I still have no voice so I'm very confident I have laryngitis. Ugh. Back at work today but I've cancelled my meetings and will just have a report writing day today.


----------



## mnelson815

Yes, I am really trying to keep positive until I meet with my RE again. 

On the other side, I took femara again this cycle on advice from my acupuncturist who says it can take a few months for your body to get used to the alterations that clomid/femara cause, and now I totally think that is true! I got a positive opk today at CD14 and that is a good solid 5 days sooner than last month. So I think this might be some positives for you come January when you decide if you want to start trying with assisted conception methods. I feel much better about it this month.

Good luck with all the unpacking! Have the cats met the new puppy at all yet? Will they need some time getting used to one another?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey so glad to hear that femara seems to be working better this month for you! Yay for that positive OPK!! It definitely feels good to know that I have a plan in place for down the line with femara :) I will be watching you closely again this month!

The cats and the puppy have been living together at my MIL's house for the past 2 weeks so they are well acquainted with each other :) Felix has already laid down the law for the puppy and they are now best of friends, my cat Turtle seems tolerant of the whole situation LOL. Tonight is the first night that we were able to bring them all home! Everyone is settling in and getting used to the new house :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Got a little spotting tonight, I'm 5 dpo. I literally have NEVER spotted during this point in my cycle. It was just a little bit of red on the TP.

Wouldn't it be funny if the cycle where I'm as sick as can be, have laryngitis and the starts of an ear infection and somehow wind up pregnant? After 15 cycles of trying?? That would be just my luck lol. Heres to hoping it's implantation bleeding and not an early AF


----------



## greenarcher

Eeee! That would be amazing! :) fingers crossed


----------



## mnelson815

Belle I actually have heard that being sick can be a huge positive for actually conceiving. If you are having an issue with an immune system related problem (for example, endometriosis and its inflammation) that when your immune system is then busy fighting off another infection like being sick it can give those other conditions a bit of a break from the over reaction the immune system usually gives them. 
I think it would make perfect sense if this was your cycle! I am definitely hopeful for you and will be stalking your chart this week!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson and Green, you guys have me feeling hopeful! Well the earliest I start spotting before AF is 10 dpo and that's in a couple days, so I should know more in 2-4 days whether to expect AF


----------



## greenarcher

Do you think you'll test at 11 DPO if you haven't started spotting by then?


----------



## greenarcher

Hey guys, I'm pretty sure I'm going to quit my job. Husband is still unemployed, but I can't deal with the stress anymore. I'd appreciate any insight or advice yall might have.


----------



## BelleNuit

No I won't test early, maybe at 13 dpo (Saturday) if there is no spotting.

Not sure on your financial situation Green but I know I couldn't leave my job without something else to go to if my DH wasn't working. Maybe it's time to start job hunting though? Or if you have some savings built up then maybe the break would do you good. Although I'd be inclined to want to save up for fertility treatments, but that's just because I'm further down the line than you. 

Trust your gut instinct on this one


----------



## mnelson815

Green - I feel pretty much the same way as Belle. It's hard for me to comment since I don't know your financial situation, but I would also have a very hard time leaving work without having something else lined up. Although, I suffer with anxiety so that is probably a contributing factor for how I feel with that.
However, I can completely understand how stressful it might be and how much it causes you to dislike your job and can affect your personal life. Again, like Belle said, that would cause me to start job searching myself and lining something else up. Maybe even something with fewer hours until you feel more calm but I dont know if I could quit my job with my DH not working as well. I would worry that it would start a whole new kind of stress to occur.
Although, if you feel comfortable financially with the decision, I think it might be nice to have a break? Just concentrate on happiness and your marriage for a bit, and then both hit the pavement running in January? I dont know, I think you will be able to make the best call for your family.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well 10 dpo here, today would be the earliest that I would see any spotting based on previous cycles. I feel like I let myself get a little too hopeful this cycle and like I might be in for a disappointment. 

TMI------- 

I'm quite constipated right now which is the complete opposite of how I usually am 
in the TWW. My acupuncturist said that is actually a good sign, and when I looked into it I found out that pregnancy slows your digestion down to try to get every last nutrient. So apparently constipation is a pretty common early pregnancy sign and now I'm excited about that  lol. So ridiculous. I think its the little spot of blood at 5 dpo that has me the most excited though. I keep thinking it could be implantation even though I know 5 dpo is too early for implantation. I keep thinking "well maybe I'm the exception!" The other thing that has me a bit hopeful is that I'm not having any of my usual PMS symptoms... .I'm not even moody LOL

Guys I really hope I'm not in for a big disappointment in the next few days. I'm going to need to vent to you if I am


Green what did you end up deciding to do? Either way I'm rooting for you and hope you know that I want the best for you!

Puma are you around girl? How are things going?

Mnelson, how is your TWW going? Any signs?


----------



## mnelson815

Oh Belle, this is so exciting!! I do feel ridiculously hopeful for you for this cycle. I really think the whole being sick thing totally worked in your favor this month! I know how you feel about getting too optimistic and then getting really hurt if it weren't to be this month, but enjoy these few days and the optimism that comes with it.
And honestly, even if spotting does happen, I wouldn't totally count you out just yet. See if it continues or stops. Because most girls I am told that spot with their cycles, still get that spotting when pregnant but it stops instead of getting heavier and turning into AF. So wait and see if it were to happen! I am having everything crossed for you! 
PS - I have read the same things about constipation. I also read its due to your hormones which cause a reaction in your digestive track, causing everything to slow right down. What are your normal pms signs?

As for me - my TWW is the slowest thing I have ever experienced. I dont know why its so crazy this time. I was super hopeful for some reason this cycle, but like you I dont want to get my hopes up because I do know that I have some serious impediments on getting pregnant and without a surgery or anything to correct them my chances are so low. But the femara worked really well this time, it bumped my O up to the earliest its ever been, my bd coverage of FF is marked as high, I had pink spotting on the day FF thinks I O's ( i think it was the next day) which I never get, it is always light brown, so kind of hoping everything aligned really nicely. I actually bought some FRER's yesterday in hopes that I could actually use them. But I guess time will tell.


----------



## Illa

Belle, I really hope this your month. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sending you truckloads of baby dust.


----------



## mnelson815

Illa - I saw in another thread that you got your BFP!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson! You are totally right, the optimism itself is enjoyable. So I will try to savour these moments.... that's what keeps you going when ltttc. It would pretty much be the funniest thing ever if being sick helped me get pregnant haha, and thanks for those encouraging words about spotting. Its so hard not to feel like I'm totally out whenever I see spotting. It always starts super light and always turns into AF eventually. Heres to hoping that won't happen this cycle! I usually get really bad PMS (Like BAD). I get crazy moody and irritable, sore bbs, bad bloating, bad acne breakouts. But I'm not getting any of that this cycle

Sorry to hear your TWW is going so slowly... sometimes its truly excruciatingly slow lol. Thats really good to know that the femara worked so well with you this time, if anything now you know that you respond well to it! I'm actually quite excited for your next appointment, even though I can totally understand how you might feel nervous about it! I just want everything to go right for you so that you have the best possible chance to be able to get pregnant! Your pink spotting at O day sounds promising too!! I've read thats a good sign of a strong O!

Congrats Illa!


----------



## Illa

Thank you both!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Ahh! Congrats Illa!! How exciting! How long had yall been trying?

Belle, I'm really excited for your cycle! It's going to be a long week! I agree with mnelson, don't stress about spotting. It might be hard, but I've got high hopes for this cycle!

Mnelson, fabulous coverage! I hope this is your month too! We all need a good Christmas present ;) 

Afm, still waiting to O in 5-7 days. Damn my long follicular phase.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! These last few days would be so hard without you!

Lots of creamy cm but no spotting today so far *exhale. Here's to hoping tomorrow will be the same


----------



## mnelson815

Isn't it the most stressful thing being on underwear watch?!
Every time I go to the washroom, I am like "come on no spotting, come on no spotting", haha. Oh the lives of the TTCers.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson it's pretty much the worst thing ever haha. Tomorrow and Friday will be the real test though. Not sure my nerves can take it!

I think if no spotting by Friday I will test Saturday morning. I am actually SO nervous about this cycle. I don't know what I'll do if AF shows. Lose it completely most likely. Ugh the last few days are the worst! I actually enjoy the first week of the TWW because there is nothing you can do about it and no point in symptom spotting!


----------



## mnelson815

I know what you mean about losing it completely. But just think, if it somehow happens to not be this one, you still have the entire world of assisted conception you haven't even entered into yet! So lots ahead of you that could totally lead to that BFP!

I on the other hand, choose to remain overly optimistic for you. I mean this cycle is so different for you, I think it could be just what you needed!

I however am losing it over here in the first week of the tww. Pretty much this entire time is stressful for me haha. I am really trying to not let it be, but clearly I have zero patients. I need the weekend to get here so I can get my mind off of all of this stuff!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, you are totally right there is still a lot that we haven't tried yet and there are a ton of options for us to try to get that BFP! It's not over yet! Thanks for keeping your hopes up for me! I'll keep my hopes up for you!!

Sorry to hear your having such a tough go of it this TWW! It truly is a cruel trick of nature that you have to wait a whole two weeks!


----------



## sil

Belle I have everything crossed for you! Can't wait to see your update


----------



## mnelson815

Oooo Belle! I just stalked your chart! I am so excited!!! I cannot even wait for you to test on Satuday!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks guys I am actually so unbelievably nervous about this cycle! No spotting yet but it's only morning. If it was going to show today it would start in the afternoon. I don't always get spotting at 11 dpo, so the real test will be tomorrow. I ALWAYS spot at 12 dpo and it ALWAYS starts around noon. At least my cycles are predictable lol


----------



## mnelson815

Good luck today Belle! I will be stalking your chart after noon today!
I hope you get the courage up to test tomorrow!!! I have such a good feeling for you on this one! I also need some BFP's to rub off onto me!!


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson THANK YOU for the encouragement! That was just the thing I needed this morning :) Your chart is looking fabulous btw!!

I'm worried I might only be 11 dpo (because sometimes I do O 2 days after the + OPK). This cycle I am quite confident in CD 12 for the O date because I had a fair amount of bleeding and ovulation cramping (which I have never had before). But still, part of me doesn't want to believe that I'm 12 dpo and haven't started spotting yet. Heres to hoping it will be a spot free afternoon!


----------



## mnelson815

I have total faith in you! That cramping and spotting totally sound like O day to me. Keep your confidence up!


----------



## Illa

Belle, 
Thinking of you today and keeping my fingers crossed. 
Mnelson, How are you feeling?


----------



## mnelson815

Stressed! Haha.
I just wish I was further along in the tww. I had some really odd optimism about this cycle, so I just feel the longer I am in the wait, the more I talk myself out of it.
I think I am going to stop temping for this cycle since my temps were so good I dont want to watch them drop.
Hopefully I dont start spotting super early like I did last cycle, which happened at 7dpo last time, which was crazy. It usually starts around 10dpo. So here is hoping it waits that long this time!
Either way, RE appointment is in 5 days... so I guess we will know either way by then what our journey to baby will be!

Hows early pregnancy treating you Illa??


----------



## Illa

That's good. 
I know TWW is a killer, I had talked myself completely out before I got my positive. Are you going to test before your appt, or just wait? Fingers crossed for you as well. 
It's good. Just tired


----------



## mnelson815

My test date should be Dec.1, but since we have the RE appointment on Wednesday, I might test that morning. But I will only be 11dpo then, so it might be too early.

I know! I go back and forth in my head all the time. I dont want to get too ahead of myself and set myself up for failure, but I also feel like sometimes I need to be more positive about it and enjoy those moments before I know I am out for sure.

Happy to hear about your symptoms being pretty mild! When are you going to tell family and friends?

I was hoping that I could get a positive this month so I could share the news with the Fam at Christmas time (just my immediate family like parents and siblings)


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson 11 dpo would be far enough along if you were wanting to test. But who am I to talk, I'm 11/12 dpo and too chicken to test

Hold on to those positive feelings. They're what keep you going when things get hard.


----------



## mnelson815

Started spotting with some tan cm. Turned off my override setting and it puts me at 7dpo. Same as last month. This is ridiculous to spot this early. I am out, and feel pretty foolish about getting so excited about this cycle.

Hoping the best for you Belle since its after 12 now and I haven't seen you update your chart!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry mnelson about the spotting. Ugh!!!! So frustrating!

Well it's 2 PM and still no spotting!!!! I might pick up an hpt on the way home to use tomorrow morning. I'm actually so nervous about it I could vomit. I'll make DH watch the test develop with me


----------



## mnelson815

OMG Belle do it!!! I am so excited for you! I definitely think you should do this and test in the morning! I literally cannot wait!

And because I am in a terrible mood now, this will be my mood-brightener, so now you pretty much have to test :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, I bought the test, which was nerve wracking enough! Its sitting on my bathroom counter now. As long as no spotting shows up this evening I'll test in the morning. I seriously can't even believe I'm at the point where I think its worthwhile to take a pregnancy test!

I'm trying to remain cautious though. The last time this happened it turned out I just miscalculated my ovulation and AF showed up 2 days later than what I expected it would. I SO hope that's not the case this time around!

I know you can't judge anything by cervix position but its medium-high, soft and closed, which also has me excited.

SO freaking nervous ladies. I've never seen a positive pregnancy test. I'm afraid even to hope for it. DH is really nervous too. He told me that if I feel too anxious about it that there is no point in stressing over it and we can always test later in the week. I really appreciated him saying that.

Mnelson I can appreciate feeling upset over the spotting you got today. I have been there so many times. If you want to vent about it feel free to do so! I'll curse the world right along with you!


----------



## sil

Mnelson I am sorry about your spotting. Fingers crossed it goes away. Maybe implantation spotting?

Belle I'm so excited for you. I keep checking back in the thread to see if you posted. I'll check back tomorrow morning! Good luck hun


----------



## BelleNuit

I think I'm only 11 dpo so I'm not going to test tomorrow. I'll wait to see if I spot tomorrow.


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting so I'm out. AF will probably be here on Monday as I suspect fertility friend doesn't have my O date right. Here we go, cycle 16's about to start


----------



## sil

I'm so sorry belle :( my heart is broken for you. Ugh. Curse spotting and curse af


----------



## BelleNuit

I just feel numb. I don't have the energy to grieve again


----------



## greenarcher

Belle, I hope you're wrong and the spotting stops. 

I hope everyone is okay. I'm going through some things right now, and I'm sorry I've been absent.


----------



## BelleNuit

CD 1 today.

Green is everything okay?? Here for you!


----------



## mnelson815

Sorry about AF Belle, I really thought this month was going to be it!
At lease we got to live in that little bubble of excited possibility for a few days.
I do enjoy what you've added to your signature, although I am taking it in a positive means - so I hope Im not misinterpreting what you were trying to say there.

I had some really odd heavy spotting Saturday morning, with it being bright red. It wasn't enough to be considered Day 1, and pretty much just when wiping which was so odd. Then nothing at all for most of yesterday until night time with some dark brown/red again. No idea what is going on. I cannot wait for my appointment Wednesday because I can no longer stand what my body is doing.

Green - Hope you're doing okay. Let us know if you need to talk to anyone. Thinking of you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, I added it there to keep myself encouraged!

I thought AF started but it's just more spotting and lighter than yesterday. If no AF today then I'll be officially late. Super weird.

Sounds like we're both confused by what's going on with our spotting!


----------



## mnelson815

I know mine has stopped again as well! What is going on this month?
Are you going to test if it doesn't pick up today?
That seems encouraging from what my acupuncturist used to tell me about her ladies that spot!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll test tomorrow if it doesn't show, but I'm starting to get cramps so I think it's just a matter of time. We will see!


----------



## BelleNuit

AF is here, c'est la vie


----------



## mnelson815

Boo!! Ill likely be joining you by the end of this week.


----------



## BelleNuit

Boo to that too!!


----------



## greenarcher

Damn sorry to hear you guys.

Okay, so here's a brief update--my husband and I are separating. I slept with an ex that I still hold a candle for on CD 16. I've been ovulating on CD16-18 pretty consistently. I took plan B the next morning (I do not want to play who's my baby's daddy), but then I did some research and learned that the closer to ovulation you are, the less likely it is to work. The last time I slept with my husband was the 21st or 22nd (CD 12 or 13).

So. This is going to be a really weird TWW for me.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I know you and your husband have had your differences for some time now. I can completely understand wanting to take Plan B in this situation. We'll be here for you through this weird TWW hoping right along with you that you're NOT pregnant.

That being said are you feeling okay about things? I mean getting divorced is a hugely stressful life event. I just want you to know that we're here for you even if you're not TTC anymore


----------



## greenarcher

I'm pretty numb about it all, really. I'm okay today, but I know there will be days in the near future where I won't be able to function.

The weird thing about this TWW is that I don't know if I want to be pregnant. I would love to have a kid with my ex (we dated for a year in college, I thought he was the one), but I don't want to force his hand.... he would be a great dad, and I think he'd be willing to work things out if I was pregnant. But it just wouldn't feel right. That's not how relationships are supposed to happen, you know?

And even though I'm no longer TTC, I'm hanging out because I want to see you all succeed and become moms. You've been an incredible support system.


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, really weird, but I've had crazy amounts of EWCM the last 3 days. I have never gotten EWCM. I wonder what the hell this pill did to my hormones to make my body function the way it's supposed to


----------



## BelleNuit

I can certainly understand that numb feeling. I agree with you. That doesn't sound like a great way to start a relationship. In general I think any relationship would be tough to start right now under the circumstances.

I'm glad you'll still be sticking around :)

That is strange that your pill gave you ewcm. I know some people who actually can only get pregnant when they are on the pill. Super weird! But something to keep in mind when you start ttc again. Who knows, maybe with a different partner it will go much easier next time. (Sorry I know you're not there yet at all, that's just my brain always rushing on to the next thing).


----------



## mnelson815

Wow Green, definitely not surprised you have been MIA for a bit. That is a lot to go through lately!
I am glad that you are doing fairly okay with the situation, given the circumstances. I can really imagine how you might feel torn as well, especially with TTC for the past while and still holding a candle for the ex. I definitely agree though that that would be a hard beginning to a relationship considering the circumstances. I just hope that whatever path you are on, that it brings you happiness in the end!

Definitely would love for you to stay around! Love having you drop in here and there. I will be closely watching the TWW with you and sticking around for all of the updates.

That is really odd about the EWCM. However, I believe Plan B is essentially a high dose birth control pill, so lots of synthetic estrogen in there, which could likely contribute to that EWCM? Hmm something to think about. 

Did you ever have CD3 bloods done? I wonder what your regular estrogen levels are?


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you so much for the well wishes. I've never had bloodwork done, so I don't know if my normal levels are low. I wouldn't be surprised at all because I was on the patch forever, which has one of the higher estrogen concentrations of the hormonal methods out there. 

The MAP I took is actually a progesterone only pill (Levonorgestrel), so no estrogen to cause EWCM. I thought that might have been it too, but nope! :shrug:

No fucking clue. I feel like absolute crap though. Bring on the symptom spotting.


----------



## BelleNuit

Green you wouldn't be the first to have had their fertility negatively affected by birth control. Its certainly within the realm of possibility. 

I was only on b/c for 3 years and quit 6 years ago, so that shouldn't be what's causing my problem. Nobody knows I guess. Maybe we'll get lucky in the next cycle or 2. Or maybe we won't and then I'll have to accept my fate and start fertility drugs. 

Sorry to hear you're feeling like crap! Progesterone symptoms are always awful, so the MAP is probably just amplifying those for you.


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah that makes sense with it being progesterone only. Hopefully it doesn't mess anything up too much.

As for me, I am definitely out. Still spotting, tested this morning and negative.
I have my follow up appointment in a few hours so I am beyond nervous. I guess we see what our next steps are. I am guessing surgery followed by IVF hoping the biopsy comes back as nothing serious. I really could just do for a second line on a pregnancy test for once, but hey. Hopefully this route works.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I will be checking back here frequently today to hear about how your appointment goes! Do you really think they'll suggest jumping straight to IVF? I chat with some other ladies on the forum and one had a very large polyp removed and they tried on their own for a little while before doing IUI, their last step will be IVF. I wonder if a similar route would work for you?

I really admire how open you are to accepting help and doing whatever needs to be done to make this work. I definitely feel at times like my insistence at expectant management is just pointless.


----------



## mnelson815

I definitely think they will give us the option after surgery about what we want to do, but I feel IUI's are a touch pointless. I mean, they also suspect endometriosis which has low success rates with IUI and has much higher success rates with IVF (~60% as apposed to 15% IUI). So I dont think we want to waste our money on some medicated IUI cycles and then likely still need to move to IVF anyway. I would rather save that money and put it all towards IVF. When TTC #2 I would be more willing to try IUI or naturally for longer, but I really want this process to move more quickly.
DH also has a repeat SA done that we get the results of today. So i think depending on that will also see what I should really do with everything.

To be honest, I am just mostly impatient. So if I know IVF has the highest success rates, I am willing to fork over the money for it to give it a shot. Worst comes to worst, I can always try naturally after if it didn't work?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I can understand your mixed feelings over IUI. I feel the same about it, IUI with femara for unexplained doesn't have a fantastic success rate (~10%), injectibles with IUI are up to ~18% but then you are at a higher risk for multiples. I mean what would I do if I got pregnant with triplets!!! Then I read that the majority of unexplained cases go on to conceive naturally and I think, what am I wasting my money for!!! I think we'll try 2 IUIs in the spring, and then January 2018 if nothing we'll start IVF as we'll be past the 2 year mark by then. 

If you are feeling good about this decision then I say go for it! You'll likely end up pregnant long before me with your plan :)


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, if OH's SA is okay, then I tend to agree with you that IUI is pointless. Are you going to give it a few natural cycles after surgery? 

Belle, you've done so much to take charge and find out what's going on with your body. You should be proud too.


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, I hope the appointment went/is going/goes alright. :)


----------



## mnelson815

And I'm back!

So the doctor agrees we should resect my septum and remove the polyps while he is in there. He said it is a less than 1% chance for them to be cancerous and unless he had another reason for going in there, he would probably have left them there.
However, surgery will not be scheduled until Feb/March so that is a major bummer. I am so impatient that I can't even imagine how this whole wait is going to feel. Apparently, I can be put on a cancellation list however that will let me know if the hospital opens up some dates that my doctor can acquire. 
He said its a day procedure, pretty simple and then will need a few days off to rest. Depending on how things look, he might put in a balloon catheter that I would need to leave in for a week and then have removed. Other than that, it should go pretty smoothly.

I am excited to get this all started, just really hoping I can get a Feb appt and then hopefuly a Jan cancellation!!

He didn't seem overly concerned with DH's SA. Although his count isn't great, all the other parameters are really good, so he said he doesn't think the count is that bad at all. Especially because his overall count is close to normal, with just his amount per mL being subpar. Therefore, he said we could try naturally or do some IUI's after I am healed since he doesn't think its necessary to jump to IVF. So I guess I will see how I feel about it in the new year.

He also said to keep trying in the mean time, so lets just hope that works on its own!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson that sounds like it was a positive meeting! I will keep my FX that you will get an early cancellation appointment!! That is wonderful that he thinks there is a reasonable chance that it could happen naturally and that you don't need to jump straight to IVF if you don't want to!


----------



## puma1986

Hello everyone! I've had you all on my mind. I hope everyone has been okay. I've been distant again because I was recently rediagnosed with lupus instead of connective tissue disease. Yeehaw. :(

We are still ttc and being seen by a fertility doctor. 

I promise I'll swing around more often once I'm doing a bit better! I've missed you all!


----------



## BelleNuit

My goodness puma I am so sorry to hear about the lupus! This has just been a whirlwind few months for you! I'm glad you're being seen by a fertility doc, lupus can definitely complicate things when TTC. 

I hope that your lupus gets under control soon and that you start feeling better!


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson - excellent! Moving right along! I bet you'll get a cancellation for January. Since husband's count is a tad low, you might want to rethink skipping the IUI. It still might not be right for you, but that's the usual route docs go when a guys count is borderline low. Your circumstances are certainly different, but it's a thought! Really happy to hear that the surgery is only a day procedure. Not so bad! And totally worth it :)

Belle - How are you, dear? How cold is it in Canada? Yesterday was the first day in a few weeks that it wasn't in the 80s here. I turned on the heater in my house today  How are things with hubby? Is he being good about not smoking? 

Puma - Great to hear from you love! Is lupus better news or worse news than connective tissue disease, as far as TTC does? How is hubby doing? 

AFM, just counting the days down and googling failure rates of plan b. Definitely a position I never thought I'd be in.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green, it's actually not to bad! We didn't get much snow for November and we are sitting at -6C which is pretty warm for this time of year! Just skiffs of snow where I live so don't even have to shovel!

DH has still been smoking small amounts of MJ weekly. He says he's "out" now, but never believe an addict to actually quit. He's taking 400mg coq10 to try to counteract negative effects. 

Well Green I hope whatever the outcome for you that it all works out for the best! I agree you are definitely in a weird position this month! I have no idea of failure rates for plan B but I don't imagine they're high. You'll probably be okay!


----------



## greenarcher

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.2164/jandrol.110.011874/full

Show OH this. You've probably already done this (multiple times), but maybe receiving it from someone else will knock some sense into him.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks for the article Green, but DH won't read it and if he did he would just find some flaw in the methodology and say it doesn't apply to him. I'm done having this fight with him already. I've told him multiple times that this is probably the reason why we can't get pregnant and that he is continuously ruining our chances each month. He is so weak. He can't quit.


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, I noticed you're still waiting on AF (According to your chart).... how long are you waiting to test? Think this might be your month?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hey guys. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Feeling pretty hopeless. I feel like everyone on this forum that started with me is about to have their baby, and I'm not. Feeling dumpy. So I tend to stay off here. Currently month 7, 11DPO, bfn this morning, pretty sure it's over. AF due tomorrow. Already saw a little smidge of blood yesterday when I checked my cm. That's a sure sign for me that AF is coming. 

I have a dr appt on the 13th, hoping I can talk them into an HSG. Really worried that my tubes are blocked. I've had that intuition since 2 months ttc. But now I'm fed up and want to get the test done. 

Shit guys, I really thought this would be easy. Did I force myself to be naïve? Did I purposely avoid the bad side of ttc and thus fooled myself to think that it would be easy and quick for me. Is this karma?

Sorry to put a big raincloud over this thread. Just had to come on here and vent and check in on everyone.


----------



## BelleNuit

Z you're not the only one feeling that way! I'm on my 16th f&&ing cycle. What the hell! I thought FOR SURE I would be pregnant within 3 months. The worst part is they can't even find anything wrong. Next month I'll be starting femara (towards the end of January, I'm going to give it a full 2 cycles because I don't feel like starting fertility meds over the holidays). 

I hope its just a matter of time for you and that you'll get your bfp quickly. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Right Belle? 

So they did all the testing on you can can't find anything? How is that possible?

This whole process is just SO frustrating. We are so goddamn strong for putting up with this crap.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, all our testing came back normal, and DH's SA was fantastic. But we've been trying for a year now so are officially considered "infertile" despite normal testing. So we have unexplained infertility. 

We haven't had the test to check for microfragmentation of DNA in sperm (because its not routinely done and is $$), but I'm wondering if there might be something like that contributing. Otherwise some women have immune issues where the embryo essentially can't implant, and in others the fallopian tube is open but it's stiff and can't pick up the egg when it's released. But there really aren't good tests for those things. And there is always a subset of unexplained cases where its just pure dumb luck that you haven't gotten pregnant yet. Of course the likelihood that you are in that group decreases the longer you try. 

Unfortunately in most cases of unexplained the cause is never found because people choose to spend their $$ on treatment rather that on investigation because the treatment options are the same regardless. 

We are just doing expectant management for now, but will look at starting IUI in the spring and IVF January 2018.

I agree, we are all incredibly strong for going through this


----------



## greenarcher

Well, Happy, I think we all start this not even knowing there's a bad side of TTC. We're all still here, so feel free to come hang out on this thread  

What kind of test are you using?

During your appointment, you might mention to the doctor that you tend to keloid, and they might take your HSG request to heart.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - I learned about another cause of infertility the other day, and I wondered if you had heard about it: uterine peristalsis dysfunction and fallopian tube peristalsis dysfunction. 

Basically, your uterine muscles are supposed to contract in a wave-like motion from the cervix to the fallopian tubes when you are close to ovulation to bring the sperm to the tubes. This is how sperm can get to the egg as soon as one minute, they have help. 

Then the fallopian tube provides wave-like contractions from the ovary toward the uterus after ovulation, to help the egg move towards the site of implantation. 

In some women with unexplained infertility, they found that these waves either weren't happening, or were happening in the wrong direction.


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow Green, that is really interesting! I hadn't heard of that one before! Its such a complex process its really no surprise that they haven't figured everything out yet. Well I guess I'll just continue to hope that we get lucky this next year, and if we don't then I'll hope that we can create our family through IVF. If that doesn't work out for us, I think I'll be able to find a way to live a fulfilling life without a child. When we first started trying I couldn't say that. I think I'm working towards finding peace


----------



## greenarcher

Tomorrow I'll be between 8 and 10 DPO. I ordered some wondfos that are due to arrive tomorrow. Will test after work.

Husband and I are in a good place, and have agreed on divorce. He's going to move out once he gets a job. I will probably file for divorce this week.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm glad to hear that you and DH are on good terms and that you have reached an agreement. 

Are you sure its a great idea to let him live with you until he gets a job though? It might be a thought to put a time limit on it. I'm only suggesting that because I know he has been looking for awhile and I don't want you to get burned! My parents did the whole "we're getting a divorce" thing so many times that I lost track. My mom would always move into the spare bedroom and within a couple weeks she would move back into their bedroom. They only ever succeeded in getting divorced once she actually moved out. I'm hoping that it all works out for the best for you! and I'm really glad to hear that it is amicable so far!

Do let us know what you're test says tomorrow! Have you been having any symptoms so far? Its hard to believe that you're already that far along in your TWW!


----------



## mnelson815

I am very glad to hear that it has been going rather well in arranging everything with your OH. I have a friend who is going through a divorce, and it has been the opposite of this for her. They've been separated for over a year and he is still being so difficult with the whole process when she just wants to get on with her life. It is so great to hear that two adults can actually just come to some agreements with everything. Very refreshing! I agree with Belle though in that a time limit in addition might help. Just in case in six months or something from now he still doesn't have anything lined up, it might make the situation extra hard.

Definitely let us know how testing goes! I dont know what I should be wishing for you? Negatives? Positives? Whatever you are looking for, I'm there.

As for me, CD3, annoyed at life that this hasn't worked again, even with femara and everything.
Not taking femara this month and hoping that it was affecting my spotting and that it goes back to the 3-4 days beforehand instead of 7 the last two months I was on it. I would like to live in the fairytale land of maybe a BFP for longer than 7dpo.


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson its true that fairy tale land is a really nice place to be when TTC. I think thats part of what keeps me going month after month. 

I am REALLY sorry that AF got you again. Such a bummer. Maybe the femara was increasing the thickness of your lining and so your body had a harder time holding it together and thats why you got more spotting?? 

I'm on the fence about starting femara next month or not. I'm so tired of all this, but I don't expect femara to do much either.


----------



## mnelson815

I feel your frustration. I know we haven't been trying definitely as long as you have, but I still know that disappointment when you do everything right, perfect timing, definitely ovulated, and you guys know there is nothing impeding getting pregnant and then it doesn't work. 
Every month I threaten that I am done with this all and they should just remove all my lady organs... and then I realize I am being dramatic. It is just mentally draining after a while.

I think you should definitely try Femara though. It definitely created many more follicles for myself. So if you are unexplained it might just be the little bump you guys need? I know you have done your own research on it and the odds aren't much higher, but it gives me hope for you. 
When they did my ultrasound a few weeks back and I was on femara I remember them recording about 8-9 follicles in my notes ranging from 18-12mm... which is crazy considering I wasn't on huge follicle stimulants or anything and it was only CD9 or so? It makes me very positive for you guys! 
Would they give you a trigger as well? Or does that scare you about twins and such things?


----------



## greenarcher

Today's test was negative. As expected. No symptoms save for some pulling cramps. I don't know what result I want. Negative I suppose, but after trying for 9 months, it's still hard to not get disappointed with one line. 

I definitely can see why divorce would be harder to do when you still both live together. And I definitely see the wisdom in setting a limit. However, what I agree to was not to finalize the divorce until he got a job. I want to sell the house asap. I think I might insist that he either 1) move out or 2) help put the house together for viewing. 

Plus if he had to move back in with his parents, that would certainly give him more motivation to look for a job. Yea I think I'm going to have to talk to him again.

9 follicles! That's so many!! Wow! I'm sorry it didn't help with bleeding, and I'm sorry AF got you again :/ Looks like you tested on dpo 10 and 11 and got negatives. I learned recently that my friend didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 13 weeks because she still got her period and her period symptoms were really similar to pregnancy symptoms. Not on birth control or anything, but just didn't think she was.

So even arrival of AF still leaves me suspicious. How dumb.


----------



## mnelson815

I've heard that as well! My friend found out at 11 weeks when we were 19 since she kept having a regular cycle.
I so dont understand that!? Like how can you be shedding your lining enough that your think its AF yet a baby still survive and thrive? It's beyond me.

Yeah it was a lot of follicles for femara I thought. My regular GP saw the report and he was like.... are you on fertility drugs? I said yes, and he was like "Oh okay, phew, I was wondering why you had so many follicles!" haha. I was told that my eggs and ovaries look great by that so lets hope if we do IVF we can say the same then!

Yeah I think maybe a talk again with him is in order.
How are you doing with all of this? Are you pretty at peace with the decision?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Wow green, I totally forgot you were going through stuff with him. Glad he is being really mature about it.

So.....I want to heavily apologize for my rant earlier.....turns out that I was growing something while ranting. :dohh:


----------



## mnelson815

Congratulations!


----------



## greenarcher

;) No apology needed! Congrats again, momma!


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Z on your good news :) It was only a matter of time

That's great to hear mnelson that femara increased your follicles and it sounds like they were of good sizes fairly early on! When I had my HSG on CD 6 they counted follicles and I had 13, but I don't know if that was antral follicles (which are small resting follicles) or if that was my follicles that were developing or if that is the same thing. 13 antral follicles is normal so I'm going to guess it was antrals they were counting. They didn't let me know the size of the follicles as it was only CD 6. My hopes is that the femara would help thicken my lining as thats the only thing that may be suspect. Although my AF's have increased in flow since I started acupuncture. 

My next cycle will be starting right over the christmas holidays, so I'm just not sure if I want to start femara during that time or not! I will see how I'm feeling then and go from there. I'm giving the Chinese herbs another go and would feel okay with giving them a 3rd cycle to really settle my system out before going on femara. Last cycle I had almost no mood related symptoms with my PMS which is UNHEARD of for me. So I definitely think the herbs are doing something! Maybe its just a matter of time for me too! Z can I rub your head or something so I can get some of that lucky baby dust too?? LOL


----------



## mnelson815

Belle I think that would be your Antral follicles they were counting. I had about 22 when they counted mine at the beginning of my August cycle. I think 12-13 on one side and 8-9 on the other.
They typically only measure when they are of significant size, I think at least over 10mm.
Yes I think femara definitely increases lining as my af's have been heavier as well even with all the pre-af spotting. But I've also been doing castor oil packs so that's the likely contributor. 
Just enjoy the Christmas holidays and everything and worry about femara later! Honestly though I had no real side effects to it. So No need to worry about anything like that. It is very mild compared to clomid in that respect.

Yeah Z, I could really use some pregnancy hormones thrown this direction if you get a chance!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm officially in my fertile week and I'm just not feeling it at all. Its gotten all so mechanical. TTC has destroyed my sex life. I think I'm starting to give up


----------



## greenarcher

:/ sorry sex lost it's fun, Belle. I hope you find time for you two as a couple outside your fertile window <3


(BFN for me this morning)


----------



## greenarcher

Guys, despite the BFN this morning, I think I might actually be pregnant. My bbs are sore (rare for me), and my face cleared up. I'm dizzy, cold, tired, and have been having weird cramps most of the week. I've been having night sweats and a really hard time sleeping the last few nights (never happens).

It's the dizziness, sore bbs, and insomnia that have me believing this might be happening. 

We'll see what tomorrow's tests say, I guess. I've been taking wondfos. I might bust out a frer for later tonight.


----------



## BelleNuit

I see you're recording lots of ewcm the last couple days Green? Is it possible maybe you didn't O until a bit later this month?

Wouldn't that be just the luck to be pregnant this cycle lol. Whatever happens I hope you'll be happy with the result and that it will be positive for you!

Yes, I think DH and I need to reconnect. I think I was just numb all last week and so didn't really grieve the end of the cycle until now. I'm just feeling so lost that its been a year, and with christmas coming up I don't know how I'm going to face my huge nosy family. For the most part no one knows we've been trying aside from our parents and a couple of our closet friends. Its been so long that even some of our friends figure we must have just stopped.


----------



## greenarcher

Right? Now add headache and nausea. Good grief. 

The MAP is supposed to delay ovulation, so that's what I suspected it might be, but it lasted so long I have no idea. Estrogen causes ewcm, and the MAP is just a giant dose of progesterone. 

Do you guys ever do date nights? I can definitely see how grieving makes things hard. But really, you only need to bd once just before ovulation. You can relax a little if you want.


----------



## sil

Green, nervously watching the thread to see your results. What a complicated situation. Big hugs your way. I hope you get what you are wishing for


----------



## greenarcher

Jesus H Christ, I just got a false positive wondfo. Followed it up with a frer and another wondfo, both negative. Thank god I didn't throw my pee away.

My heart is still pounding


----------



## greenarcher

Here's the false positive
 



Attached Files:







20161207_200011.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## greenarcher

The follow up frer
 



Attached Files:







20161207_200907.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BelleNuit

Ooh that's a mean false positive! My goodness, are you testing again tomorrow??

DH and I had a huge blow up tonight after I caught him smoking weed again. I honestly just lost it entirely. I think its been building for awhile. At the end of it he handed over his "stash" and agreed to quit again. We've been here before so I dunno if I fully believe him. I think he's trying in his own way


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely! Glad I bought a batch of cheapies last week. 

Dammit, I'm so sorry to hear belle. How does he think he can keep hiding something like that? I really hope he is trying.


----------



## BelleNuit

I can't see anything on your free, but definitely see it on the ic. Ahh I don't know what to hope for for you! I'll keep checking!

I think addiction is just a mean beast. He thinks he needs it to cope with work stress. He just needs to learn to let go of the crutch


----------



## greenarcher

Maybe he needs a new crutch? Some kind of activity to replace it so he has something to go to when he wants to smoke? I don't know what that would be, but just a thought.

Yea I don't see anything in the frer either. And the wondfo line is thin and a little close to the control. But it was pink and there at the mark! Cruel cruel test


----------



## BelleNuit

Thats why we got him the dog... That's why we moved to a place that is $500 a month more expensive (so he could have his dog), thats why I agreed to his stupid new $2000 tattoo. 

He has enough crutches, he was just being selfish. 

Screaming at him that they were going to pump me full of fertility drugs that have dubious side effects and increased rates of cancer seemed to scare him enough to give up his stash this time. He's just been in denial this whole time that there is a problem. But it's been a year now. It's been 16 fucking cycles. You can't deny at this point that we are fucking infertile. 

We've made up but i still feel like screaming and crying

That wondfo would definitely be playing tricks on my mind. I don't think I'd get any sleep tonight if I were you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks for listening to me vent. I needed to get that off my chest. Night


----------



## greenarcher

Big hugs , love. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## sil

Green are you sure that's a false positive? I definitely see the line and it has color. Was the photo within the 5 min timeframe? Sometimes they turn like that outside of the time frame but if not it could be catching it really early. I showed positive on wondfo two days before frer turned positive.

Belle, I'm so sorry that your OH is being so frustrating with this. I'm hoping you were able to talk some sense into him. Big hugs


----------



## mnelson815

Holy crap that wondfo is crazy! I do agree with the placement being off, but I cannot believe that! Wow, my heart would have been pounding out of my chest as well!

Oh Belle, I honestly think you're doing all you can with putting up with it. I would feel the exact same way, and I am at least happy DH hears you out and doesn't get so defensive to shut you out. I know you've been down the "Im quitting" road many times, but at least he offers that suggestion and hopefully puts in some effort before he falls back off. I hope he can eventually kick the habit for you both. I agree that even though he may think it's helping him "cope" its really just a distraction, and there are many other healthier distractions he could find, especially during this time in your lives with TTC. I hope it turns around for you!

Green, I will be stalking obsessively until AF shows. I still cannot believe that line!!


----------



## greenarcher

Yes! Line was there at 5 minutes! I would think maybe frer might be off, but the line is so clear! The other reason I think it's false is that I had no other lines on 2 other wondfos.

About to test this morning with fmu!


----------



## greenarcher

Negative. And the tiniest bit of pink spotting.
 



Attached Files:







20161208_092207.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5









20161208_092304.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mnelson815

Is the HPT above the LH from yesterday?


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you feel relieved?? AF is always disappointing even if you were kind of on the fence about what outcome you wanted


----------



## greenarcher

Yes that's yesterday's pos


----------



## mnelson815

Okay, because I was like... I see something on that one...! Haha.
How many dpo do you think you are?


----------



## greenarcher

I do feel a little relieved, but mostly I still feel in limbo. Like, what if that one test had extra dye and was right? 

I think I'm 11 dpo


----------



## greenarcher

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=618196

Half of voters see a line in my FRER. I can sort of see what they see in the photo, but I can't see it in the actual FRER. 

But today's wondfo has no positive votes. And I agree. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=618358


----------



## mnelson815

I can see what they are seeing on your FRER too, but I don't think its a positive. I had very similar lines on FRER's in the past and they were all BFNs.
I think you can rest assured that the wondfo was a one off for now!


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks :)

A big glob of ewcm (sorry!) just now. WTH, where was all this when I was trying to have a kid?! 

CM more tan.


----------



## sil

Ahhh green it's killing me. I'm waiting with such anticipation over here. Good luck! I hope things go whichever way you are wishing them to


----------



## BelleNuit

My goodness Green this has me on the edge oh my seat!!

I'm betting my opk will be positive today, been having lots of ewcm. Didn't even take EPO this month so I think I don't need to worry about taking that anymore. 

DH had been pretty remorseful. I'm probably too hard on him but it seems like it takes a huge blow up to snap him back to reality. He asked if we could still keep trying this month, which I of course agreed to. I still feel like we don't have a chance though


----------



## BelleNuit

OPK was negative today, which is actually surprising to me. Last time I had a negative OPK at CD 11 was in the summer when I O'd 2 days later than normal. 

I'm wondering if stress maybe delayed my ovulation considering the awful fight we had last night. In all likelihood I'll probably still O on CD 13, but might happen as late as Sunday or Monday. I've been temping the last couple days just to confirm my O date as I hate not knowing for sure during the TWW what to expect. We have so little control over this whole process. This gives me a little control back without going over the top with it all

I'm actually relieved that my OPK was negative tonight as DH and I are still fighting. He's terribly moody (weed withdrawal) and he's angry with me for yelling and losing my mind yesterday. I have no interest in BDing tonight anyway. And in my defense I've just reached my wits end. I can't take this anymore.

Mnelson how are things on your end?? 

Green have you done any more tests?


----------



## greenarcher

I can definitely see stress causing delayed o. I'm sorry things are still tense between you :/ I hope things improve.

Bfn this morning


----------



## mnelson815

Oh good Green. At least this wasn't one of the months you were actively TTC because that wondfo false positive would have made me have a mental breakdown.

O'ing later seems like it could be a good thing for your Belle! Hopefully it stays away a bit longer to give the egg a little more time to develop! I feel you on the not wanting to BD after all of that. I hate when fights end up during my fertile window. It's not what I would love to be doing at the moment... but don't also really want to wait another whole month knowing this month likely didn't work? Ugh, its annyoing. At least you got one in before hand so you don't have to worry about making sure it happens or anything, just going with how you feel!

As for me... still spotting..UGH! I am so sick of spotting. Seriously. I usually spot until CD7, like that is nothing new. But I am just thinking that for half my cycle these last two months, I think I am spotting or bleeding for more than half of it. I love when my RE's aren't concerned about it though.... Annoying. Hopefully today is that last day. I also went to my GP yesterday to do a quick urine test as I thought I might have has a UTI ( I didn't), and when there I was testing and they said there was some blood in it (well.. I am still spotting, so really no shocker there), so now they want to send it off for more tests and do an ultrasound of my bladder to as my lovely GP put it "Check for tumors or anything". Seriously... I have such bad health related anxiety that I dont think its necessary to use the word tumor with me until we are pretty sure that is what it is. I also had an ultrasound of it Jan 2016 with my regular pelvic one they did and everything was fine then and a urine test before my HSG in August which showed everything was normal, no blood. But yet, here I sit, googling bladder cancer as my lovely GP knows my issues yet still says tumors to me on the regular.

UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH.


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson I can't believe they actually said they were going to check for tumors!!! Thats ridiculous. Its obvious the blood is coming from the fact that you are still spotting! UGH doctors annoy me sometimes!! Your RE probably isn't concerned about the spotting because it'll likely be fixed after your surgery! Thats my hope anyway! When I went off of birth control (like 6-7 years ago) I ended up spotting for 2-3 months just about steady. I'd get an AF and then still spot all in between. It was awful, so I can definitely empathize with you!

DH and I still managed to BD last night. As angry as he is and as angry as I am we both still want a baby. UGH, hate how it comes down to that lol. If my OPK is positive today we'll BD today, otherwise we'll wait for tomorrow. 

My last 2 cycles have been CD 13 O's which have been great! I seem to be moving away from that early CD 12 O. Maybe the acupuncture is helping! A girl can hope lol

I agree Green I would have lost my mind if I saw that positive while actively TTC. That is SO much worse than a BFN.


----------



## greenarcher

Lots of brown spotting today. Af is on her way, should be here in a few hours. Didn't bother testing this morning. I'm not pregnant.


----------



## OhHappyZ

BelleNuit said:


> Congrats Z on your good news :) It was only a matter of time
> Z can I rub your head or something so I can get some of that lucky baby dust too?? LOL




mnelson815 said:


> Yeah Z, I could really use some pregnancy hormones thrown this direction if you get a chance!

:dust:

Of course, rub away!! Can you braid it while you're back there? I've been too tired to brush or style it lol

Funny thing is that this cycle I did everything wrong. I was in AZ during the first 5 days after O, and was with all my family for Thanksgiving, so I drank some coffee, I drank wine and mead, I didn't eat pineapple or brazil nuts, I didn't check my cm or cp, and I didn't symptom spot. But I did have a ton of fun, and my brain didn't even have time to think about ttc. Maybe something about that was my lucky charm? Or it's because DH was taking maca (and had the bessssst sex drive omg), or because I was doing castor oil packs. Ever since I started the castor oil packs last cycle, my O day has come earlier and earlier by a day which is awesome because my cycle was 32 days. I totally recommend COP. If nothing else, it's time to yourself to relax.:kiss:


----------



## BelleNuit

That's great Z, glad "relaxing" did the trick for you. I've been thinking about castor oil packs. 

Sorry to hear AF is on its way Green, it always sucks when it comes

I'm in a super angry/destructive mood right now. I haven't felt this angry during a cycle since August when I downed a massive amount of whiskey and went at DH's boxing bag like a woman possessed. I'm in the mood for doing something impulsive and stupid. But I'll probably just get drunk and pick a fight with DH

UGH


----------



## BelleNuit

Hmm CD 15 and still no temp shift despite the pos OPK on CD 12. What is my body doing???


----------



## mnelson815

Do you think you maybe had a fallback rise? I know its your first time temping in a while, so maybe with the changing seasons and everything it is throwing your temps off a bit? I know when we got this cold weather, my temp hasn't been reliable because you are either colder from that, or the extra bedding and heat in the house causes a change as well. 

If you are worried about O, would you do a progesterone draw? Or just write off this month if you are thinking anovulatory?


----------



## BelleNuit

Last time I had an anov cycle I ended up getting AF on CD 17, so if it's anov the cycle should end in the next couple days.

I still have a bit of a cold so that might be throwing things off as well.

I'll just keep temping and BDing EOD and see how that goes. I have O'd on CD 15 before so it's not unheard of for me, and I have been under stress so possible O got delayed

But if it ends up no clear temp shift this cycle I will do femara and temp next cycle


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I got the clear temp rise I was looking for! So it's possible I didn't O until yesterday. We would have totally missed our most fertile days if we had relied on OPKs. I think I'm going to switch from the digital OPKs to the standard ones. I think the digitals are giving me an earlier result for the LH surge. My fertility clinic actually said that you shoukdnt use digital OPKs when doing IUIs and I think it's for this reason.


----------



## mnelson815

I typically test with both because I am a psychopath haha.
Which digital were you using? Last cycle I used the CB advanced that detects estrogen as well, and I though that was a more appropriate reading than just the regular LH.

It could also be one of those flukey things where the LH surges, and the eggs doesn't quite make it out so it goes again the next day?

Good luck this cycle! Glad you guys kept bding!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I was using clear blue digital OPKs (not the advanced). On my last few cycles I O'd 2 days after my pos OPK, but this cycle was 3 days. Maybe stress delayed it a bit. Who knows, I'm just glad I O'd and that we continued BDing. If I hadn't been temping we would have stopped BDing at CD 12 and I would have been excited when the end of my TWW came with no AF, and then would have been devastated when AF arrived 2 days later due to not counting the right O date. 

I think I will continue to temp the fertile week to confirm O from now on, and then not worry about it the rest of the time.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - That's a good plan, temping to confirm O. Then you can be assured, but not freak out over temp fluctuations after O. Weather and stress can both throw things off, so it doesnt surprise me that your cycle was a little wonky.

Happy - what exactly are castor oil packs? 

Mnelson - any word on your pathology report? Any cancellations yet? 

AFM, a nice, strong AF, no doubts that it might be too light. Very glad I don't have to worry about that anymore. I'm back on birth control now. 

Husband is in a psychiatric facility for making a suicide attempt. He checks out today, and then plans to move in with his parents. It was a really really rough weekend. I hope he gets better.


----------



## mnelson815

Omg, Green I am so sorry to hear that! That must have been a very emotional and stressful weekend! I am happy he was getting some help, even if it wasn't in the healthiest ways to get there.

A castor oil pack is when you get organic cold pressed castor oil and a sheet of unbleached flannel. You soak the flannel in the oil, then place the sheet on your lower abdomen and then place a sheet of plastic (saran wrap, plastic grocery bag, etc.) over top of the pack. Then you use a hot water bottle or heating pack and lay it on top of the plastic. The plastic is just to keep the castor oil from getting on your heating source since its super annoying to remove and can stain. Then you just chill out for at least half an hour to one hour. They have tons of benefits - you can read all about them online. I do not do mine nearly enough as I need to.

AFM - No pathology because I haven't had them removed yet. They will be removed with the septum resection which is now looking like March :| Annoying. I did add myself to the cancellation list however, so here is hoping!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green as someone who works in mental health that is the one thing that frustrates me the most, that people pretty much have to attempt suicide or homicide before they can get help. It's so reactionary. I so hope that your husband gets the help he needs. I also want to remind you to take care of yourself. You are going through something incredibly stressful right now and may benefit from counselling yourself!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I want to share what happened to me, not to take away from what is going on for you, but to let you know that you're not alone. 

While the circumstances were different my brother also attempted suicide a couple years ago. He ended up in a medically induced coma for a couple months in the ICU as a result. I remember thinking at the time that I wish I could have done things differently and that maybe if I had been more attentive, or a better sister, or if I saw the signs that I could have prevented this from happening. Especially because I work in mental health. My brother survived and got the help he needed but I still needed to grieve what happened.

It is so common for survivors to feel guilt when someone close to them attempts suicide. Your divorce coupled with this incident means that you are going through a complex grieving process even if it doesn't seem like that yet (denial/shock is the first stage). No matter what, whatever happens and whatever happened it is not your fault. Everyone will seem to look to provide your ex-husband with support right now, just remember that you need support to and that this is okay. 

We're always here for you even if your not ttc anymore


----------



## BabyC4Me

Hi ladies! Its been ages since I have been on my thread here!

How is everyone doing? 

Hope all is well or at least on the road to recovery...

I am 27 weeks preggo today! Keeping you ladies in my thoughts!

:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing!

It's been over a year ttc for me (16 cycles) and no pregnancies. All of our testing came back normal so we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility. I've been treating it with acupuncture and TCM (Chinese herbs), but will be starting femara towards the end of January if nothing. Will look at IUI in spring and IVF in another year. Never thought I would still be here trying. Glad you had better luck than me


----------



## BabyC4Me

Belle , things will work out...you are writing your own story right now. So you cant compare circumstances and outcomes...just keep your faith hun....im sure you are tired of hearing this bull from pregnant ppl but im just trying to be supportive.

Are you ready for the holidays?

New year...fresh start!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks for the support. There are no guarantees in life so I guess we will see.

Yes looking forward to the holidays but also dreading all the unwanted questions from family about "when are you going to start trying" aside from our parents no one knows about the infertility and we've already been dealing with a lot of callous/thoughtless questions from "well-meaning" family. Just gets tiresome after awhile. Hard to take the new year seriously when I'm in the same spot as I was a year ago LOL

C'est la vie.


----------



## mnelson815

I either have two avenues when people ask me. I either say nothing and ignore the question or I tell them straight up. I found it really is the only thing that helps people lay off. I just started saying things like "no luck so far" or when people ask are you pregnant when you're not drinking "nope, but I wish". I get sometimes you want to be private but I found people are usually asking with no ill intent and when they find out it's a bit of a sore subject, they stop bothering you about it. 
In my experience that's what I have found to be the most useful. I don't go telling the whole world I'm infertile but if you wanna poke, I'll let you know it's not all rainbows and butterflies over here.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, I'm thinking of going that route over christmas. I have a large family (dad was the youngest of 11), and of course my aunts are all quite nosy. I wasn't too worried about it except that a couple weeks ago one of my aunts just KEPT BRINGING IT UP. I didn't want to say anything at the time because it was my dads bday and he had work friends there, so I had to just sit and take it. I ended up leaving and crying in the bathroom. Since then I've been a little terrified of what to expect over christmas. I think your route of giving them a little info so they get the point to lay off could work. I'm also considering telling my one aunt who wouldn't leave me alone about it just how inappropriate and hurtful that was the other night. Her and I have a fairly close relationship and I was frankly shocked by how rude she was over the whole thing. I'll let her know if she brings it up again at christmas.


----------



## mnelson815

Glad you're feeling like you have some options in how you want to deal with things. All us ladies struggling know how you feel, and even though probably unintentional outsiders can make it worse. I think having an honest conversation with her sounds like it could really benefit you both! 
Hopefully the holidays aren't as hard for you as his party!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I'm just really upset by the whole thing and probably will be until I talk to her about it. I'm kinda hoping she'll just apologize to me. Her whole thing was "don't wait too long" so my fear if I tell her we're struggling with infertility is that she will say "told you so". Which is unjustified. I was 26 when we started trying. 

I hate all of this, it makes me so sad


----------



## mnelson815

I think that is pretty odd she was saying you wouldn't want to "wait to long" considering you were so young! I mean, maybe if you were 33 and just got married I guess I could see why someone might say that, even though it is still ridiculous of people to comment such things. So weird.

AFM, I am finally feeling a little more human again after a terrible cold/flu for the past week. If it had happened in my tww I would feel a little more pumped, hoping my immune system would be off worrying about that and an egg would just be chilling by itself trying to implant, but I think I o'd yesterday so I dont think it is going to be helping me too much. Now here I am back in the tww. All I hope is that I dont have a whole damn week of spotting again. Ugh.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll keep my fingers crossed for no spotting for you. Spotting like that is pretty awful! Were you taking femara this cycle? I'm glad that you've gotten over your cold too.. its been a really awful cold and flu season so far.. I still have a stuffed nose from that cold I had weeks ago!!

I agree, it was odd that she was so focused on age... my family is ridiculous. My grandpa asked if we had any "news" when we went to visit him this weekend (was pretty much the first thing he asked). We said we got a puppy, and he said "that doesn't count in my books" and then laughed. I know he means well, but its still hurts in the moment.


----------



## mnelson815

No femara for me this cycle. When we had our appt with our RE and we discussed the surgery and everything he told me to stop taking it. Before they do anything like IUI or IVF they want you to be off meds for a couple months, so I think we was trying to have us prepped for that. I was okay with it because I was worried it was contributing to the spotting since I hadn't spotted that early since my first few cycles of trying. Here is hoping it doesn't start up again, because if it does it will probably be on Christmas eve or day, which will just put me in a lovely mood. I do think I responded really well to Femara though, so it makes me excited for my response to fertility drugs in the future. I read my ultrasound report from that last cycle and I had 19 follicles, they measured the 4 biggest on each side and they were around 17mm and 16mm at day 10, and I didn't ovulate until day 15 I believe, so they probably grew a bit more from there. 

I know, I get asked quite often when I am not drinking wine if I am pregnant. Every time I say no, and every time my DH's father's girlfriend asks. I am like... what aren't you getting here? Annoying, but oh well. Most of my close family knows a lot about where we stand, so we don't typically get asked much. I am lucky for that.

You are strong, and you can do it! Just don't let it drag you down!! Easier said than done, but I know this will happen for you, it is just the waiting that is killer right now.


----------



## sil

Belle, I feel for you. It must be so frustrating having everyone bring it up when you are trying so hard. Mnelson has some good advice. Sometimes it's best to just put it out there and ask people to stop asking so you get some space to breathe and don't feel like you have to hide anything either.

Mnelson, good luck this cycle! Hopefully the tww flies by for you. I hope you are feeling better now


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting I think I'm 10 dpo. DH says if I start femara now that I'm admitting that weed doesn't have an effect on sperm. He's such an idiot. 

I'm just tired of all of this and want to do whatever I possibly can to make it end. I don't even believe femara will help. It just feels so futile to do nothing.

I think we are going to take a cycle off this next cycle. I need to get my MMR vaccine updated anyway and since its a live vaccine you can't be pregnant when you get it. 

I'm like ugly crying I knew I was out this cycle from the beginning anyway, but it still sucks. I wasn't even checking for spotting and wasn't prepared for it.


----------



## sil

:hugs:


----------



## mnelson815

Definite hugs for you Belle. I feel like I can somewhat relate to how you feel, even though it hasn't been as long for trying for us as it has been you, I know that exact feeling every time you see spotting and the impossibility of acting like it doesn't affect you.
I think a cycle off is a really good idea. I had a lot better mental health during the few months in the summer we took off. I had to get my MMR booster as well, and that month was one of the best months for me. So relaxing and fun because I knew there was NO way I would be pregnant so there was no small part of me still holding on and hoping. It was very freeing for once, and I think after 15 cycles, I think you deserve that.

As for Femara - I honestly thing you need to give it a shot. I know you plan to, but I am just saying that it did help with some aspects of my cycle, and you at least feel like you are being proactive about doing something since it can get frustrating month after month trying to figure out why nothing is working! I know you have done a lot of research and it doesn't seem to do much for unexplained, but I think anything that might give you an increased chance, might give you some hope and positivity put back into this. And for what DH said about the weed - I wish I had a huge eye rolling emoji for you right now. Ugh.

Try to enjoy the holidays, have lots of wine and fun times with family & friends, and hopefully next year we both cannot partake as we will be pregnant with our own little ones.

Keep your head up!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you for your note mnelson. You have such a way of putting things that I always end up feeling better. Believe it or not I'm actually looking forward to taking a break


----------



## BelleNuit

Happy holidays everyone.

Spotting is still just mixed in with cm, but its a bit darker today. I'm guessing I must be 12 dpo, so AF due on Monday. Spotting will likely be heavier by the afternoon as per my usual pattern.

As long as I can get in for my MMR immunization booster next week (or the week after) we will be taking a break for the next cycle. Still planning to start femara at the end of January.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey Belle, 

I was just checking to see how u ladies doing n saw the post about weed. I know I told u this several times before but I will tell again, my husband was smoking everyday and we still got pregnant. I blamed weed first months n made him stop for two months but then he started again. I always thought it's the weed that's affecting fertility but clomid did the trick for us. 

My brother smokes everyday too n his friend ,yet their wives got pregnant first couple months of trying. 

I think u should just let him smoke n not ruin ur relationship over it. I'm sure meds will give u the extra boost that u need.


----------



## BelleNuit

Golden it is great that you got pregnant despite your husband smoking weed but that does not mean it will work that way for everyone. Weed changes the way sperm move on a physiological level. It can cause hyperexcitation too early (so they burn out) and it can impair their ability to capacitate. If someone has a greater number of receptors physiologically on their sperm then weed will have a greater physiological affect on them. 

Frankly take a cue. If you have told me the same thing multiple times and I continue to disagree with you then there is clearly a reason why and your opinion on the matter (or on the state of my relationship) means little to me.

Not to mention for unexplained infertility meds don't always help! It increases your chances from 1-4% per cycle to a whopping to 5%!!!!! Sorry for not losing my mind over a 1% increase which isn't even statistically significant.

We want to put our best foot forward for fertility treatments and frankly a big part of that is a clean lifestyle, of which weed plays no part.


----------



## BelleNuit

Woke up to AF and cramps today, so much for my Christmas miracle lol. My spotting was way less than normal this cycle, it never progressed past tan cm. So I'll count that as a good thing.


----------



## greenarcher

BelleNuit said:


> Started spotting I think I'm 10 dpo. DH says if I start femara now that I'm admitting that weed doesn't have an effect on sperm. He's such an idiot.

Belle, this makes me so mad. Your OH needs to grow the fuck up. I'm sorry AF got you on christmas day, what a bitch. I hope you're having a good holiday anyways, and your family isn't harassing you too much. I can't believe your aunt thinks 26 is too late to have kids! Jesus christ, auntie, this is the twenty-first century! Girls aren't getting married at 16 to have kids in their teens anymore! 

Mnelson, glad to see your surgery was scheduled! Hopefully between now and then you'll get pregnant and you'll have to cancel ;) When is AF due for you? I see you're about 7-8 DPO? 

It's really good to see how you ladies are doing, even if the news isn't positive. Husband has moved out as planned. Took both cats (with my blessing), but now the house feels so empty. We'll talk every now and then, and he keeps asking me if I want to get back together, and I say I don't know. Then he accuses me of stringing him along, and I just say I don't know! 

I know certain aspects of his personality are toxic to me in particular, but I just don't know if I'll be happy even if he's not in my life. Happiness seems pretty unobtainable at times. I'm seeing a therapist now. I hope it goes well and I get something out of it. 

Love you ladies.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green, it's nice knowing that there are people on my "side", as silly as that sounds. I ultimately decided not to go to the big family Christmas with all my aunts. I'm not in the mood to put up with them. I think a cycle break from TTC will actually be good for me.

I'm glad that you are seeing a therapist to help with things. That is the best thing that you can do right now. I don't want to throw out cliches and be all "happiness is in the journey" because I can also understand and relate to the sense that happiness is unobtainable at times. I've been trying to practice mindfulness in the sense that generally most moments of a person's life are not too bad. MOST of our depression and anxiety come from ruminating on the past and worrying about the future. I hope everything will go well for you and that things will start to make sense soon.


----------



## greenarcher

Good for you. I hope you don't catch flack for it later.

It really is true that most depression stems from past regrets/future concerns. Unfortunately, I pretty much have to think about my future right now, since I'm trying to decide where to go next with my law degree. But I'm trying to do that less often and just be.


----------



## greenarcher

Not going to lie, I am loving being back on birth control. My skin is so clear!


----------



## BelleNuit

My family is large enough that I think it will be okay. They have to rent a hall for our family Christmas as we are close to 150 people total. This year they planned it for new years eve, so they won't be surprised if several people in my age group don't attend. 

I've been trying to call the health centre to book my mmr immunization but I can't get through. I've tried calling every 5-10 minutes for the past 2 hours and all the lines are always busy and the call disconnects. If I can't get in then I'm not going to worry about it. There have been 11 outbreaks of measles and 1 of rubella in Canada in the past year, so I think my risk is pretty low. I've talked it over with DH and if I can't get in then we'll try naturally this cycle, then do 3 femara cycles and then look at getting the MMR shot again in april. May we'll try naturally again, and then June we'll do IUI. 

I think focusing on work/education is a great idea right now. Goal directed forward thinking makes a lot of sense and is healthy. 

I'm glad that you are feeling so good being back on bcp! My skin is fairly oily so I've always struggled with outbreaks. I've been using the R&F unblemish regime since October (once a day) and I've noticed that my acne has really improved! So I'm happy with that lol.


----------



## mnelson815

Hey belle - are you able to leave a message at all? When I was trying to get mine back in the summer I had to leave a message and get called back. I think since today is still a day in lieu from the stats that the reason you aren't connecting stems from there. I would stop trying today and give it a go tomorrow and then see if you're having the same bad luck. Mine was through an urgent care facility that also does immunizations down here so the phone lines weren't always the greatest!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I think you are right and that they are closed today as I haven't been able to get through. There wasn't even an option to leave a message. It just said all their lines were busy as they were experiencing a greater than expected call volume and to call back in a few minutes, then it automatically disconnected the call. You must be getting to the end of your cycle. How are things going?

My best friend just told me she is pregnant. She has pcos and was told by the doc that it was unlikely that she would be able to have another child as her cysts had gotten worse. She tried for 8-9 months and is now pregnant. She was pretty understanding when I congratulated her and then immediately said that we were struggling with infertility and that I wouldn't be a good person to talk to about pregnancy stuff lol. She then had a whole slew of tips for me (of which we've already tried them all) and said she would be a surrogate for me if we needed it and that she would save her pop bottles for me to help cover the costs of treatment, which I thought was very sweet of her I don't think we will ever be going the surrogacy route simply because we wouldn't be able to afford it after IVF. I'm actually happy I told her as I feel less alone but have spent a good hour crying.


----------



## mnelson815

I have mixed emotions about your friend, Belle. On one hand, I am so happy to hear of any woman beating the odds of the doctors in getting pregnant. It always gives me loads of hope. On the other, its so hard to hear when you are struggling and then you see success come to others who were as well. Definite mixed bag of emotions but I love the way you handled it. I know its also hard when people tell you all these things to try (when you've already exhausted all of them), but I do think it comes from a good place.
On the terms of surrogacy, if you happened to have any left over embryos for an FET and you decided you didn't want to get ahead with that yourself, I dont think the cost is very high. I know you aren't even exploring that option, but since up here in Canada we cannot pay a surrogate for their services, you just would pay them for any out of pocket medical expenses. So an FET at my clinic only runs around 1500 plus meds, so it might be an option since most other blood/ultrasounds/etc. are covered under AHC. Again though, I get this isn't even on your radar, I just didn't want you to count yourself out of any options you might want to explore in your future!

AFM - I am 10dpo today and was going to test this morning since my spotting had been holding off for all of Christmas (hallelujah). Unfortunatley, woke up to some lovely light brown spotting. UGH. Honestly, I said I would be happy if it went back to starting at 10 dpo instead of 7 dpo like the last two months. So I really cannot complain. I am just so sick of never getting pregnant. Honestly, I just dont get it. Other women with my issues still manage to get pregnant, even though they likely cannot carry the baby for long or to term, but I never even get to see that lovely word on a digital screen. It is starting to drive me bananas. I honestly dont EVER wish a miscarriage on ANYONE but I cannot help to think that I would be grateful to be pregnant, even if it was just for a few weeks. To know that I had a baby for at least a small amount of time. Never having one at all seems so heartbreaking to me. 
I also hate how slow the healthcare system is up here and how I have to wait until March for my surgery. I have anxiety - so waiting patiently is not very easy for me. I am trying hard not to freak out all the time, but I can't help but feel lost when I keep getting spotting and worrying about why and just wish I could get a surgery a month after they find an issue. Okay - rant over.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I totally get where you are coming from. I also have found myself wishing that I had at least had an MC at some point this year... because then I would know that I could get pregnant and that it was likely that I would get pregnant again. To never, ever be pregnant is pretty awful. 

I'm also sorry that you started spotting again, I'm with you on that, the spotting is pretty annoying. It really really sucks that you have to wait all the way until March for your surgery. That is the unfortunate thing about our healthcare. I will keep hoping for a cancellation for you. Do rant if it makes you feel better. I would be pretty upset if I was in that position too. 

Thanks for that note on surrogacy, I guess I hadn't really thought about it in those terms. It may be a possibility after all. 

I know what you mean about my friend, I have mixed feelings about it all to. She then went on to tell me how sick she was feeling and that she would make me feel better by talking about how awful pregnancy is :dohh: And then said that at least BDing is fun, so you get to have more fun trying double :dohh: She clearly didn't try long enough to get it (infertility that is). It sucks to think we've been trying for twice as many cycles as her, with nothing wrong with us and have nothing to show for it, and she can get pregnant with pcos, hypothyroidism, massive cysts and no meds... 3 times... and within a reasonable amount of time! WTF! First pregnancy took her 4 months, second was another 4 months, 3rd was 8-9 months.... and she says she understands infertility????? She told me she was taking ovaboost this go around, so I figured its worth a shot. We don't know what's wrong so can't hurt to work on egg quality.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle - Congrats to your friend! She's trying really hard to empathize, but it doesn't sound like she quite gets it. I feel you both on the MC thing, which yea, sounds awful. I was at 9 months trying without ever seeing a second line before we split. It'd be nice to know it was possible. Femara is the one that is supposed to lengthen your cycles, right? I think that will be good for you, allow your lining to thicken more before you ovulate. 

Mnelson - That is one nice thing about the American healthcare system-- we can get seen/surgery pretty much right away. Pay out the nose for it, but still. What meds are you on this cycle? I know for all three of us, spotting meant AF was on her way, but I try to remind myself that it could be implantation spotting. The timing is right. Not all spotting means AF is coming. But it's hard to get hopes up when that's the way it always ends :/ 

I'm going to keep hoping for both of you. <3


----------



## BelleNuit

You're right Green, she is trying hard to empathize which is really sweet of her and more than what most people are able or willing to do. 

I'm actually looking forward to starting femara, but i'm glad that we're waiting another cycle as it will give DH's swimmers that much more time to recover from all the weed. So far he has stuck with quitting and has even acknowledged that he is addicted.... which he has never acknowledged before. So I think this is a step in the right direction. 

DH and I also came up with a plan to restore our sex lives. As we are now on cycle 17 we have become pretty much exhausted by trying to time everything to that one week. It has become something that we both dread. Last cycle was horrible because I had absolutely zero interest in BDing with my husband. We decided that from now on we will only BD when we actually want to, and it will be for pleasure. We will use soft cups to inseminate during our fertile week... and if we happen to want to BD one of those days then we'll go ahead and do it. I think this will also help with reducing stress during our cycle.

I'm happy that you continue to check in :)


----------



## MommaMykee

Hello all :)
New to the forums. TTC for about a year and a half, more seriously the past couple months. Just had an appt with reproductive endocrinology last week and going through their workup before starting any sort of treatment. Was on oral contraceptive for about 12 years before stopping about 2 years ago. Did not think TTC was going to be this difficult! How naive of me. I admit, i've been a lurker for months, but finally got the guts to post :D Hoping for #1 in 2017. *crossing fingers*

Belle, one of my BFFs just announced her pregnancy as well a few days ago. Although very, very good news, I could not help but beat myself up a little, scolding my body for not being able to conceive. My younger sister just had her first a few months ago, so its hard to attend family gatherings without getting asked "When are you going to get pregnant?" :/ *sigh*


----------



## mnelson815

Belle - Have you had any luck booking the MMR or have you given up for this cycle looking for an appointment? I hate our health care up here so much sometimes! 
We did softcups this month too! I was deathly ill during my peak days so we inseminated using those and preseed. One thing of advice if you're going to do that, insert the preseed 15min before hand so that it warms up to body temp. I was putting some in the softcup and realized after reading other people trying ICI, that if the preseed is too cold it can have a negative result on the swimmers. 
TTC for months definitely ruins the fun after a while. Happy you guys now have a plan!

Green - I am on zero meds this month. I did femara for two months and then gave up with it, even though I was a good responder with it, it increased my spotting days and it was much heavier spotting. With talking to my acupuncturist, I think until I have my septum and polyps removed, I think I will always spot before AF. I think it will vary in days and amounts but it will always happen. If my spotting ever stops after it starts - then I will have more hope about being pregnant, since most ladies usually have that. Where their spotting starts like normal, but then never turns into AF. Also a plus, this month it has been way lighter! Like barely anything, usually just when wiping. Last month I had bright red spotting at 7dpo that was pretty heavy, like quite a bit with wiping and on a liner. That was scary. So I am much happier to deal with this amount this month.

Welcome Momma! I know how you feel. I was previously a long time lurker-first time poster in this thread! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I gave up trying to get an appointment. DH and I decided that the risk of contraction is actually quite low (11 people in Canada got measles this year and 1 got rubella). There is high herd immunity so I'm going to take my chances for now. We will aim to get the booster in April after we have done our 3 femara cycles and before IUI. So we will be trying naturally this cycle after all (with the soft cup route that we decided on! Thanks for that feedback about how to use the preseed! I never would have thought of that!)

I am seriously considering asking for the sperm DNA fragmentation tests to be done. I was reading the level of microfragmentation can seriously impact which treatment option will be most successful for you. If fragmentation is severe then ICSI is your only option. If we find thats the case it doesn't make sense to waste time and money on interventions (IUI and IVF) that are unlikely to work we would go straight to ICSI and feel good about that choice. If we find out that fragmentation isn't an issue, (we'll ask for the AMH test too) and my egg supply is good then we'll likely continue taking our time on the slow route (IUI a few times before going on to IVF). The only reason I'm considering this is because a major cause of unexplained infertility is sperm fragmentation. 

Welcome Mykee! I think we all thought that it would happen right away. I know I was surprised when it didn't! I was reflecting today that the longer wait has actually been good for DH and I... as long as we get pregnant soonish LOL. I know I have actively avoided certain friends and family gatherings because the discussion is just too hard. I am working on it and I hope eventually I will get to the point where I can talk about our infertility without bursting into tears.... not there yet!


----------



## MommaMykee

Belle... I totally agree! How do you even start to tell someone "We have fertility problems :/ " It's just something you don't normally talk about. I told my Mom because she would not stop lecturing me about needing to have my first child by the time I am 30, and lectured me even more when my younger sister got pregnant last year. Other than her, my 2 BFFs know and thats about it. On a side note, we have similar stats Belle! Although I am 31 (not a youngin' 27!), DH is 31, married June 2015, together 12 years with 2 fur babies!


----------



## BelleNuit

Nice stats :) looks like we are in similar spots then. Do you have cats? Dogs?

My MIL was quite looking forward to grandkids and kept asking us, but that's settled down a bit after DH told her our problems. She still thinks it will happen for us, as does DH. That kind of optimism must be nice, I just don't have it in me anymore.

I've started telling a few friends, mostly to explain why I can't talk to them about their pregnancies or babies. I just can't handle it right now. Eventually we will tell our extended family because it's worse to keep getting asked "when." So I've been practicing talking about it, saying it out loud. I'm actually dreading new years for this very reason. I just don't want to think about it or talk about it anymore


----------



## MommaMykee

I have 2 lovely dogs! 

My MIL/FIL are very anxiously waiting to hear big news from us. We haven't exactly told them our story yet. It would be their first grandkid, so there is even more pressure. 

Lucky (and unlucky) for me, I am hundreds of miles away from home this New Year's. Our fam/friends are in CA and I am out in the midwest while the hubs goes to school. There's always a lot of preggo talk when I am back home, since my sister just had a baby and my BFF is now pregnant and the other is TTC as well. I have been trying to muster up the guts and start a blog and maybe share our story on there, but still haven't done it. Maybe it will be a new year's resolution. We'll see.


----------



## JoJazie

Hi there, mind if I join in? We officially start TTC in a week (or so FF tells me). It will be our #1 so I'd love some TTC buddies?


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome Jo. I hope your TTC journey will be short and sweet.

How is everyone doing? I'm CD 10 and will probably O in a couple days. I'm hoping I'll hold out until CD 14. Just BDing EOD. I couldn't find any softcups in store. Ordered a box online, but it won't be here until Friday


----------



## mnelson815

Belle have you checked Shoppers? That was the only place I could find some here. But I've seen them at 3 or 4 Shoppers Drug Marts now.

I am CD4, just hanging out - nothing exciting. I might call my RE and check in on any possible cancellations that occurred during Christmas for my surgery. I am just hoping she will get sick enough of hearing from me and just schedule me in earlier :)

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I actually haven't checked shoppers. I may have to take a look and see if I can find any. We do have one left, which we may end up using tonight since I'll be working late and won't want to BD when I get home. 

I hope you can get in for a cancellation!!! Either way, I do have high hopes for you once you get your surgery!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I got a very clear temp rise, so O'd CD 13. My OPK didn't seem to go positive, but I think I may have been reading them wrong. The one on CD 12 was definitely darker than the rest, so probably should have counted it as positive. oh well! I'm happy to be back in the TWW

last natural cycle, oh man!


----------



## JoJazie

Well *belle*, you're in for the chance. Looking forward to hearing news in two weeks!


----------



## BelleNuit

lol Jo, I won't be holding my breath and neither should you! i guess we will see


----------



## mnelson815

What a beautiful looking temp chart this time around belle! 
Fingers crossed and if not I'm excited to see what femara does for you! Do you already have the prescription? 
AFM- nothing exciting to report, just waiting and waiting to ovulate. Will start testing around cd12


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, I don't think I have ever had such a dramatic rise on a temp chart before! Must be the acupuncture is doing good things!

Ya the doc gave me the prescription back in October. It's been in my safety deposit box. I'll fill it once I start spotting. I'll hold out a little hope that I won't have to fill it at all.

Good luck with O mnelson! Your surgery doesn't seem that far anymore on this side of the holidays!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: HOORAY! I've read so many stories about people conceiving on their last natural attempt! Your chart is prettier than I have ever seen it before and I am crossing my fingers tightly for you!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

It would be pretty funny if we did conceive this cycle because we almost decided not to try at all haha. I guess we will see what happens, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.

Otherwise how are you doing puma??? Glad to see you around!


----------



## puma1986

That would be your luck,and I hope it is! I really want one of us to get a BFP! This journey has been way longer than any of us had anticipated. 

AFM? I have officially just started my two week wait. I think our timing was good but I have accepted that it is likely going to take a very long time to conceive with all of our medical issues. I'm just glad DH hasn't given up. He no longer talks about it and changes the topic when I bring it up but he still agrees to make sure we cover our fertile window. I had an insane level of prolactin last cycle in the tww and DH got excited thinking that I was pregnant AF arrived anyways. Next month will be a year for us. 

Next month my son also turns 9 and recently watched the movie Storks and identifies intimately with the little boy wanting a brother. I wish this didn't take so long.


----------



## BelleNuit

That would totally be my luck lol. I sure hope it is anyway.

Sounds like we are cycle buddies then! So glad to hear that you are back at it TTC again! It also sounds like your DH is accepting things better now too!

I'm honestly quite surprised that it's taken us all as long as it has. DH and I have been reflecting that this year long wait has actually been really good for us. We've grown up a fair amount as a married couple. I just hope that it will happen soon for us. It's hard with unexplained because it could just happen on any cycle because there is technically nothing wrong. 

I've read that high prolactin can interfere with getting pregnant, have you had your levels checked recently?

Your son sounds so sweet, I hope he gets his little brother and sister soon without too much longer of a wait


----------



## JoJazie

So I finally got my pos Opk. In a day or two I'll officially be in TWW and probably symptom spotting like crazy. Man, all this BDing for a couple with a generally-lower-than-most sex drive is full on! Usually two in a month is heaps! Not really complaining, just man oh man, feels like a lot! 

I do hope this is the one for you Belle - but then, don't do a Me, don't over think it. Hehe, coz that's what I do.


----------



## puma1986

When my prolactin levels were flagged my fertility doc had me repeat them at the beginning of my next cycle. They were slightly elevated but no longer flagged. 

Interestingly enough, I discovered recently that low vitamin D levels are present in about 90 percent of women with fertility issues (explained or unexplained). My vitamin D levels were extraordinarily low so I am going to start taking vitamin D. Have you had yours checked?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey that's great that they are starting to come down!!

I have also read that about vitamin D. I regularly take 1000 IU a day, but maybe I'll bump it up to 2000

I'm wondering in our case if our infertility is due to sperm DNA microfragmentation due to lifestyle factors and perhaps implantation failure due to thinner lining. I think my lining must be doing better now since starting acupuncture though!


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah I take 3,000 IU of vitamin D a day. My original RE had suggested up to 5,000 IU in the winter months here, but I feel like I still get some in other forms from my prenatals and other supplements that 3,000 should be plenty.
However, I have been on them since June and still nothing.... so who knows anymore.
I hate feeling like such a debbie downer all the time about this haha. I just literally feel like I've tried EVERYTHING. Ladies with my issues usually still at least get pregnant, but they just experience quite a few miscarriages. I am frustrated that I've never even had a glimmer of a second line. 
Ugh, oh well.... maybe this month...:shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh wow, maybe I should up my intake then!

Mnelson I share your frustration. I also feel like I have tried everything.... and there is nothing wrong! bah that just blows my mind.


----------



## sil

Hi Belle, I was thinking of you the other day and wondering how you were doing. Fingers crossed for this cycle!

mnelson, I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. Although losing a baby is very difficult, I imagine it's just as difficult to never even see those lines. I really hope this is your month


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sil. 9 dpo today. Feeling okay, mostly indifferent. May start spotting as early as tomorrow. Still planning on femara for next cycle


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Sil. 9 dpo today. Feeling okay, mostly indifferent. May start spotting as early as tomorrow. Still planning on femara for next cycle

OR you may not start spotting at all and get your BFP! Or, you may spot and still get your BFP! It's going to happen. It absolutely must! You are more deserving than most! <3

Last night I was frightened out of sleep for some unknown reason and I felt an extreme pain in the right side of my uterus. I hope it wasn't trying to bury in and my body jolted and detached it. :(


----------



## puma1986

? I reported her. She is clearly spamming everyone -check her post history - and she just joined today.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, definitely a troll. Thanks puma

I really do hope that I get a bfp eventually lol. I think we have all done our time. 

Where are you in your cycle right now puma? Could it have been O pains? Implantation cramps?

Right now I'm having some low back spasms, I was reading that those with retroflexed uteruses (like myself) sometimes get cramping in their low back in early pregnancy. I sure hope thats the case, lol. More likely though I just pulled a muscle :p Stupid TWW playing tricks on me!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Ya, definitely a troll. Thanks puma
> 
> I really do hope that I get a bfp eventually lol. I think we have all done our time.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle right now puma? Could it have been O pains? Implantation cramps?
> 
> Right now I'm having some low back spasms, I was reading that those with retroflexed uteruses (like myself) sometimes get cramping in their low back in early pregnancy. I sure hope thats the case, lol. More likely though I just pulled a muscle :p Stupid TWW playing tricks on me!

Yikes! I had horrible, horrible contraction cramps in my back with my son. Back cramps are the absolute worst, hands down. 

I think I ovulated roughly 8 days ago. I haven't been temping but I am fairly consistent at around 29-30 day cycle. I hope that you and I both conceive soon. 

Want to hear something disturbing? I just did a babyandbump poll and it showed that 54% of the people who answered it were men......

Now I'm all about men getting excited about conceiving and participating in our forums - but if this number is correct, I would estimate that 50% of those males are creeps. *shudder* I suddenly don't feel as thrilled to be posting private-ish stuff. 

Have you been having any other symptoms?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh puma I felt so much better not knowing that lol. But I guess you just never know who might be reading.

Well you are at the perfect point in your cycle for implantation cramping, so I hope that's what it is for you!

It would be so lovely if we both got our BFPs this cycle... A girl can dream right!


----------



## mnelson815

Well isn't that just disturbing haha.
Honestly, I don't know what many men would get out of all of our symptoms and graphic descriptions of not such pretty things. 
I however, have always felt the creeps will find these boards no matter what, so all the power to them haha.

I think I might have ovulated yesterday with my first positive opk.... which I am not thrilled about, but will BD again today and tomorrow to cover bases. Which we could have done more previous to the Opk, but had to get a pap done so couldn't be BDing for 48 hours before hand.

I am so excited for you girls! Such promising symptoms this month. I, on the other hand, have given up until I get all this junk in my uterus removed. Then maybe I will start to get excited for each month again.


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson I would probably feel the same way if I was in your situation. I've pretty well given up myself. 

Had some tan cm this evening, so I'm sure its just a matter of time now. AF due Friday. bbs are fricken sore, but likely just due to progesterone and nothing more. Had a bit of an acne break out today too... likely due to the same thing. 

I'm kinda looking forward to starting femara next cycle, even though I don't really expect it will help


----------



## mnelson815

I know you aren't feeling too positive about Femara, and I definitely get all your reasoning behind it, but I think it can be a really exciting time. You've been trying a lot of the same things for the past year, so it is definitely exciting when something new gets introduced into the game! I am excited to see what changes you have on it.

AFM - Temp spike this morning. We are going to BD one more time tonight since we missed our earlier opportunities. But the SMEP method has you bd even longer after ovulation so maybe this might still help something... even though the egg only survives for 24 hours after ovulation... Here's hoping! haha. Maybe I ov'd later in the day and if DH has some of those speedy sperm that get there in the 30 minute time frame, then maybe there is a chance? I am grasping over here... haha.

February will be our last cycle to try before surgery so I am getting anxious. I just want the surgery so that I can at least have a nice little home for an embryo, but I am just going back and forth in my head about what we should do after. Dr said we could try naturally or do IUI, both he said could definitly get me pregnant... but I am a little pessimistic over here with my ZERO positive tests to date so far. So, do I just skip wasting the money on IUI since it only has a 12-18% success rate and try to push them for IVF that is aorund 60%? I mean, its my money so if I dont want to waste it on some IUI's that have such a low success rate, should I push? Or does that undermine the RE? I dont want to be a pain.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well ultimately it's up to you mnelson what you decide to do! If it were me I would do 3 natural cycles, or even 3 femara/clomid cycles if you wanted a little extra push. Your body will need some recovery time anyway from the surgery! If at that point your not feeling up for IUI then I think it's fine to look at IVF. 

I'm inclined to go for as little intervention as possible. IVF would be my very last option, and we would only do it if we hadn't gotten pregnant in over 2 years of TTC. 

I don't think you should be worried about advocating for the treatment option that is best for you! Don't worry about your REs feelings, they can take it lol

Filled femara prescription today, $6 for 5 pills. Wowzers!


----------



## mnelson815

I wish I had your kind of patience Belle. I just am the worst with waiting and I think I have almost had my fill. I keep going back and forth on the IUI. If DH had really high counts, then I might be more inclined... but that is not our situation. Maybe I just need more information? I also know there is a waitlist for IVF for my clinic, a couple months at least, so maybe we will sign up for it and then try naturally in the mean time before we finally get in? I am only 29 but I can't help but feel that time is not on my side. I can literally hear the clock ticking all day long.

I am so excited you got your Femara filled. When are you taking it? Days 3-7? I am so interested in seeing what it will do for you in terms of cycle length, timing of O, luteal phase, etc. I am going to be stalking your chart like crazy!


----------



## BelleNuit

I guess I don't hear the clock ticking quite as loud. I feel like I still have time, and I don't really begrudge having an extra year of child free living. We learned a lot about ourselves this past year. In some ways TTC has just become part of life. If I distance myself from it, it hurts less. I think I've disengaged. Or maybe I've just gotten so busy with other things in my life that I don't have as much time to obsess. When we first started trying, a baby was going to be my great escape from responsibilities I didn't want to face.... Kinda stupid in hindsight HAHA. Its actually good we didn't get pregnant. I just feel more and more indifferent. I've realized that I could have a meaningful and awesome childfree life if thats what I wanted (or if thats what I get), I could also have a meaningful and awesome life with children in it, if that's what I wanted. I think I'm getting to a healthier place in it all, and the extra time has done us good. I don't know how I will feel in a year, if I will want IVF or not. I used to feel like I HAD to do IVF, and I don't anymore. Its an option for me, one of many. 

I don't know if femara will work for us, but I know that its likely not going to make anything worse! I'm kind of curious to see what my cycle does with femara too. I'm hoping it will get a bit longer, but it will likely just stay the same. Nice to know I have some stalkers ;) LOL

If it makes you feel any better mnelson beyond a certain number higher counts don't actually increase the likelihood of success with IUI. Sometimes they will use one sample for two IUIs because there is a high enough count to make it go twice as far. 

Well, spotting is getting heavier and I definitely feel like AF is on the way, so I'm treating myself tonight with chocolate and wine. Life is pretty sweet :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Dirtbag husband is still smoking weed and lying about it.


----------



## BelleNuit

We aren't going to try this month. I'm not going to track anything, or take femara. We won't prevent but I need a break from all of this. Not trying. 

DH is smoking up the last of his weed today. If he can stay clean and stick with it I will consider femara next cycle. If not then I dunno. I'm just done with this and need a break


----------



## JoJazie

:spermy::witch:

It's a battle to the end! Which will win next cycle!?!

Cycle 1 for me:


Witch score 1 V Spermy score 0​


----------



## BelleNuit

How are things going mnelson?

Today is likely my O day based on previous cycle history. I haven't been doing anything to track O, but we've still been BDing, so I guess you could call that NTNP. Either way, its been a nice break, and there are other things keeping me busy so I feel less obsessive about it all.


----------



## mnelson815

Good to hear Belle! I know you were saying you were going to be taking a bit of a break from it all, so it is nice to know you have been just going on with life and not letting TTC take over it all! That is hard with predictable cycles with tell tale signs, even when NTNP, you still know when you're fertile! Haha.

Here I sit on CD3, of course another negative cycle last month and the spotting started early again. Getting pretty annoyed at that to be honest. I cannot wait for March and my surgery as I feel I will get some really good answers to this spotting and if it was due to uterine shape, polyps or just plain hormones at the end of the day. I am also excited I only have one more AF to happen before surgery! I have been living with a wonky shaped uterus my whole life, so I wonder what it will be like with a brand new cavity in there! 

I am also really struggling between IUI or IVF. I can't decide. I feel like I am damned if I do or dont either way! Either we go straight to IVF and I will always wonder if IUI would have worked for us, or I do IUI and it doesnt and then I am pissed I spent the money on it! haha. I also feel like IUI with injectables would be a really good option... except its like 1/4 the cost of IVF or one cycle... so lets get real... that is a waste of money for me. Ugggggggggggh, I am lost.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I have been grappling with those same questions! I think it's a matter of which is worse for you, potentially wasting money or always wondering if the lower cost/least invasive intervention could have worked. 

For me we would do IUI with femara (not with injectibles as the risk for multiples is too high in my opinion) before IVF. That way I would know that we did all we could. IVF has significant risks to it (for both the baby and the mother) that I would rather not expose myself to unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## BelleNuit

Also I'm super excited that you only have one more AF before your surgery!! I really have high hopes for you that things will come together afterwards!!


----------



## mnelson815

Yes you are right, I should weigh risks as well as rewards. Good point!
I know what you mean about injectables, but since your husband has 234168401386436051436 sperm, I think that is a definite risk for you guys. For us on the other hand, I am wondering if we would even still catch a single egg with his guys! Although, I do hate that with IUI you get the highest orders of multiples since it can't really be controlled, unlike with IVF. I am definitely open to twins, but not anything more than that. Good points to think about!

Are you going to try Femara next cycle? I really want to see if it adds any positives to your cycles for you! I think it is totally normal for you guys to wait out longer to get invloved with fertility treatments. You are very young in the Infertility world, and if you are open to trying to conceive naturally and it just taking you longer than average, I think that is a great option for you guys! Especially since nothing is proven to be wrong with either of you. I, on the other hand, CANNOT WAIT any longer haha. My Type A personality will not allow me to. I have to feel like I am actively moving forward in the steps. I think we are thinking about doing 2 IUI cycles and then moving on to IVF. Especially because we have such a crazy year this year with 6 weddings, 3 of which are quite some travel for, plus we both turn 30 this year and are planning trips for each other to celebrate those birthdays. Therefore, we are running out of timeslots to pop some babies in here via Assisted Reproduction!

How is everything else non-baby related going?? Hows the new house? The pup? Work?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I think its a fair question to look at the risks and benefits for any fertility procedure (femara included!). 

I have thought long and hard about what we would do if we got pregnant with triplets or more. Ultimately I think I would opt for a selective reduction. I wanted to make this decision for myself before I found myself in that situation so that I could decide what was best for me without emotions and hormones getting in the way. 

It almost seems impossible to believe that we both might actually get pregnant one of these days lol. 

We will be doing femara next cycle and I will be resuming acupuncture as well after AF shows (taking a break from it all this month). I was fully prepared to start femara this cycle, but things kind of exploded and taking a break was the right decision I think. I feel more level headed and grounded about the whole thing. 

I can totally hear where you are coming from wanting to get the show on the road already!! I would be feeling pretty impatient if I was in your situation too!! 

Things other than TTC are going great! We are well settled into our house, it feels like home now :) and our Zola Bear is growing, she's already beyond 50 pounds! She has been a lot of fun! Work has been keeping me busy too, which is a nice distraction from things :) How are things going in your world other than TTC?


----------



## mnelson815

At this point, I wouldn't even think about triplets for ourselves. I mean, we can't even get one sperm to meet one egg, haha. I think it would be pretty near impossible for DH and I to end up with some triplets, even with injectables.

I completely feel you on the impossible feelings. I honestly some days wonder if my body can even do this. I think its crazy how I definitely ovulate, definitely get a temp spike, hormones are all regular, tubes are clear, DH has good enough sperm to get there, and we BD with good timing and then NOTHING! HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh.

Things are doing okay over here. We have a pretty big year coming up with all the vacations and weddings. Work is blah. Home life with our fur-child is always amazing <3 Just Love him! Other than that, I feel like ttc takes over everything. Either I am sitting around waiting to O, or sitting around and waiting for spotting to start. I feel like ALL I DO IS TTC. I think I need a hobby.


----------



## OhHappyZ

It really sucks to be back in the ttc game. I really thought it was over till next year when we try for #2. Ugh. This process is awful.


----------



## BelleNuit

I know what you mean mnelson, it seems foolish to worry about triplets when you can't even seem to make 1! LOL But its something that happens sometimes!

Ya, part of me has given up on really believing that this could ever happen for me. I think if I do ever get pregnant I will be in shock until the baby arrives lol. Like I'm trying to make peace with the idea that we might end up a childfree couple at the end of it all. You pretty much summed up how I feel about unexplained infertility. Nothing is wrong with us, nothing at all, and we are on our 18th cycle. Its nuts. 

Sounds like you have a super busy year coming up... which might make for a nice distraction from all the TTC madness! And furbabies definitely make life better :) I don't know what I would do without my cats and my Zola Bear!

Man mnelson i could have written your last post myself LOL I was also just talking to DH about how I need a hobby... that sort of thing gets easier in the summer when its a bit warmer out!

Z I am so very sorry to hear that you have to join us in TTC again. I really do hope that it won't take you long till your next pregnancy. It all sucks, sorry dear :(

AFM I'm likely in my TWW at this point. AF is due next Wednesday based on my typical 26 day cycle pattern. I definitely feel crabby/irritable enough to be in the tww lol


----------



## mnelson815

Z - so sorry to have you back in here with us. I hope that this goes very fast for you and that you are back in mommy mode in no time! I will say it is nice to have another person in this thread again however, it's mostly turned into belle and I feeling pretty down on ourselves! I hope we can all make this happen for us in 2017!

Belle, I saw in another thread today that you bought "It starts with the egg". I actually bought the exact same book this weekend after almost a year of my acupuncturist telling me to get it! How crazy! I have read quite a few of the points you were making in the clomid thread and t gave me a lot of hope! My acupuncturist actually started me on a new supplement regimine before I started reading and I'm so glad I did! It's a lot of pills but it looks like it can be super promising for myself!

I sometimes feel like we read each other's minds with all this ttc business. I cannot wait for this stupid deep freeze to be over so I can start doing more things outside again! I am not built for -35.


----------



## BelleNuit

Its honestly such a great book! The success she had was amazing! I've been taking various supplements for awhile now but haven't really stuck with any one thing for long. It was so great to read and read scientific evidence about what works and what isn't safe to use! I totally would have started using L'Arginine otherwise.

Totally relate on the deep freeze, its been bitterly cold up here too. You have a pretty wicked storm down south though, so I don't envy you! You're definitely colder than we are right now!

Mnelson I completely agree, I hope all of us can have our sticky bfps this year! I honestly can't even believe the amount of supplement pills i take in a day. Its like a couple handfuls 3 times a day. I've been taking supplements off and on since June so I gotta hope they'll start working soon!


----------



## OhHappyZ

In in California and the weather cannot make up it's mind. Two weeks ago we got so much rain that it flooded the streets, then last week it was in the 80's, and now it's raining again. How do I constantly have to switch between winter clothes and summer clothes? It's so obnoxious.

It starts with an egg, I've heard of it, is it a religious themed book? Not sure why, but I get the feeling that it is?


----------



## mnelson815

Nope, it is not religious at all. It is all about a lady who studied microbiology and when through IVF. She takes a lot of scientific research and studies that prove you can improve egg quality. Apparently she went through IVF the first time with poor results with DOR. On her second attempt after researching more about it, she retrieved 21 eggs I believe and all fertilized with 19 making it do day 5 blasts... which is quite unheard of. I think she set a record at the CCRM.
She recommends this for women who have had previous losses, are struggling with infertility or those about to undergo IVF. Its all about starting with the best possible quality egg you can to have the highest success either naturally or through assisted reproduction.
Highly recommend!


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson summed it up about right. I felt so hopeful after reading her story that there was finally "something" that I could do. She even acknowledged unexplained infertility in her book which made me feel so much better! I've read other treatment focused fertility books where UE wasn't mentioned at all. It gave me hope that maybe this could work for me if I put in enough time.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well, I think I'm about 9 dpo today. I'm not spotting (which I usually don't until about 11-12 dpo) but I did have a bit of cramping last night after having a bit of fun which usually happens for me a couple days before AF. My cp also feels kind of open which is how it usually feels around this time when AF is coming. AF should be here on Wednesday. I can't say I'm surprised lol. Either way, I've enjoyed taking a bit of a break this cycle. 

This time next week I will be starting femara. I'm not getting my hopes up, but I will keep an open mind. Its worth a try. Otherwise I think we'll start IUI either in the summer (if I feel up to it then) or in the fall. I have enough saved up that we can do 2-3 IUIs if we want. If those fail then I guess we will just start saving up for IVF. We'll be asking our families to help out, and I see no shame in that. We are young and are paying around $900 a month in student loans on top of everything else. Whatever we can't manage to save I guess we'll just put onto credit. 

I keep changing my mind about IUI/IVF and I give myself permission to do that as many times as I want LOL. 

As always, thanks for listening guys


----------



## BelleNuit

.


----------



## mnelson815

Belle, you must be around 12dpo today? Hows the spotting-watch going?
Hoping something unexpected happens for you this cycle!!

AFM - still waiting around to O. Temp was pretty low today, so it should be happening in the next few days here I believe. I had very watery CM a few days ago which is very off for me for CD 11/12 since I usually O on 16/17. I am really hoping that it was just a one off and it wasn't like my body got all confused this month about what to do. Ugh. Always waiting. 

This will be the last tww and last AF until surgery!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey mnelson, you've got it, I'm likely around 12 dpo! (but might only be 11 dpo). No spotting so far. If I am 12 dpo the tan cm will show up sometime this afternoon and then its just a matter of time. So far so good! If I do get a bfp this cycle I will be flat out shocked lol. Not only did I not track anything (we just BD'd on what I guessed were my best days) but I also really did not behave at all this TWW. I embraced the break and if it comes to it, we will be ready to start again the next cycle. 

Ahhh! So excited that this will be your last cycle before your surgery!! Seriously so excited! Watch, with your luck this will be the cycle you get a bfp LOL. Maybe with your watery cm you'll end up Oing a little bit early?? I hear ya, so sick of the waiting!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well there was no spotting at my last check at 4PM!!! If I am 12 dpo that's great news! Im trying not to get too excited though because it's also very possible that I am only 11 dpo. Either way I should spot tomorrow, so that will be the real test


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm either 12 or 13 dpo today. As of last night there was no spotting. I'm trying to squash my hope by telling myself that I am likely only 12 dpo today and that the spotting will show up later this afternoon. I guess we will see what the day brings! I hope you have a happy Valentines day! If spotting shows I'm planning to console myself with champagne! lol


----------



## mnelson815

That is really good news to hear so far! I will be checking back for updates this afternoon! Hoping you get the best valentines gift ever!! And if not, the champagne sounds delicious!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well got a bit of tan cm today which is how the spotting always starts. So I'm considering myself officially out. AF will show tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. I'm thinking I must have O'd on CD 14 this cycle, so will have a nice 27 day cycle If the ovaboost I've been taking delayed my O an extra day then I'll count that as a good thing! Hopefully the same thing will happen next cycle! I will likely start femara on Saturday. I know fertility drugs don't do much for unexplained infertility, but I don't think it can hurt and its the next step anyway. 

So champagne it is!

I hope you have better luck than I did this cycle!


----------



## mnelson815

Boo! Not the news I wanted to hear. Although, I do like the lengthening of your cycle, that is great! It is crazy how exact your cycle is! 

I got a bit of good news, finally a positive OPK. Bd'ing tonight and tomorrow. How crazy would it be to have a baby that was conceived on Valentines day? How romantic of my cycle haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh very romantic of your cycle! I hope you have fun BDing!!

My spotting has picked up, so much so that AF could show by tomorrow morning. Maybe I am 13 dpo today and the Ovaboost just reduced my spotting by a day? I would take that as a good thing as well! I guess we will see :)


----------



## puma1986

Belle, any news today? I'm due in four days. Going through the same routine. Pretty positive it's another BFN. If so..... I'm rolling over to a year of trying. Wtf man. :(


----------



## puma1986

Mnelson: SO STOKED for your positive opk!!!!! What is that Will Smith Song from the 90s? "Gettin jiggy with it...nah nah nah nah nahnhanah" lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma! I hear ya! Crossing that one year threshold sucks lol I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling out already. Any chance for hope? Have you thought at all about fertility treatments now that its been a year? I've had a tough time with this one personally. It sucks to accept treatments when theoretically nothing is wrong. I think I just have to accept that something IS wrong, they just can't figure out what. 

I'm still spotting. AF will show tonight or tomorrow morning I think. I think the Ovaboost may have lengthened my cycle rather than reduced the spotting. I guess we'll see how the day goes. I'm definitely out though, its just a matter of time. But, if there is any good news its that DH finally admits that his habits (weed and alcohol) could be part of our problem. So I think he's actually committed to not smoking anymore and reducing his drinking. I'll also be starting up femara in a couple days once my new cycle starts.


----------



## mnelson815

Yay for DH taking some responsibility! I am happy he is getting more on board that there are some things they don't test for right away in a sperm sample. Therefore, just because his count and morphology and motility were all great, doesn't mean there aren't issues on a deeper level. 
Hopefully this next month of some cleaner living on his part and the addition of femara on yours will do something to shake things up a bit! 

Puma- I second Belle, are you guys thinking of a fertility specialist? Or due to the other circumstances only willing to try naturally for a while?

AFM - BD session complete yesterday, and then I checked today with another OPK and it was seriously darker than control so looks like round two will be tonight as well. Really not expecting much out of this at all. I've got way too much junk going on in there. Cannot wait to be cleaned out and have real faith in a cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I am seriously so excited for you to have your surgery!!! Like can't wait lol. Enjoy round 2 tonight!

I contacted my fertility clinic to see if I can set up an ultrasound to re-assess my lining. This was something that I had wanted back in the fall, but they switched my RE on me so the ball got dropped. I should have demanded it then, but I was feeling anxious and was really just hoping that the acupuncture would do the trick and that it wouldn't be that much longer. Well, Theoretically my lining should be "fixed" by now as I have been doing acupuncture for several months and using vitamin E all that time as well and still nothing. So I sent them a message to see if I can schedule an ultrasound to get this checked again. I don't want to waste money on an IUI down the line if the lining is truly our only issue. You have to advocate for yourself with these things, and I haven't been doing a good job of it because I've been feeling so overwhelmed! So I'm feeling good about myself for sending that request in :) Will see what they come up with


----------



## greenarcher

I've missed you guys!!

Belle - Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear OH is still using, but its promising that he's now acknowledging that he's part of the problem. Really bummed to see that AF came this week. Let us know how you like Femara. 

Puma - wow a year. I'm sorry to hear, but really happy that OH is fully on board with having a kid and not so worried about your immune system issues. Any update on this cycle? Looks like you haven't updated your calendar in a few days.

Mnelson - officially in the TWW now? I guess you and I are cycle buddies this time around. I really hope you get a positive and have to delay surgery  after surgery, will you have to skip a month or more of trying? If you catch this month, you should totally tell your kid he was conceived on V-day ;)

Happy - :hugs: so sorry again for your loss, dear. I hope this next bean comes quickly. 

AFM, we're now NTNP. OH moved back in about a month ago. I finished my month of BCP and decided not to stay on them. I'm about CD17 today, so probably O'd very recently or about to. I'm grouchy as all hell, so I feel like I have already. I'm still uncertain about our relationship, but we're working on things, seeing a counselor. I don't really want to have a kid right now, as we're both basically unemployed and there's a lot in flux, but since we hadn't conceived in 9 months, I figured we were safe to stay off birth control. Plus, with the way TTC luck rolls, we'll get pregnant when we're not trying and I don't have insurance. Wouldn't that figure. 

I've missed you guys, and I always hope when I log back in that I'll find one of you has gotten pregnant. I haven't lost hope yet <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green great to see you again!, he's been clean for a couple weeks now, and grumpy/stressed enough that it's believable lol. Hopefully he sticks with it!

Wow things have really changed since the last time we talked! I think its great that you are in counselling together. I hope it will help you figure out what you want. Wouldn't that be just the luck, that you end up pregnant now? lol. '

I'm glad you're still holding out hope for all of us! I have just about resigned myself to a childfree life. We keep trying, but I think eventually I'm just going to have to accept that we'll never be parents. It just seems impossible that it'll ever happen. We'll probably do IVF in the end. The one thing that comforts me is that one way or another, this phase of my life will end and eventually we won't be TTC any longer. If we do end up with one kid I don't even know if I'd try for another.


----------



## BelleNuit

Took my first dose of femara last night and I'm feeling nauseated and dizzy its pretty severe nausea. I hope I won't feel like this for the next 5 days. I was hoping since I was on the lowest dose that I wouldn't experience any side effects. Should have known better. My body has always been very sensitive to hormone fluctuations


----------



## mnelson815

Oh really? With femara I had zero side effects while taking it. I never had much of a problem with things like birth control or anything either though so maybe that's why. I was on 5mg are you on 2.5? Maybe it's just a crappy coincidence?


----------



## BelleNuit

I had a tough time with BCP too, which was why I ultimately stopped taking them years ago. I'm only on 2.5, but feeling dizzy and nauseated. Seems to come in waves about an hour after I finish eating. Maybe it's a coincidence? I dunno, I hope so because if not I'm not looking forward to feeling this way for the next few days


----------



## mnelson815

How is life on Femara going now? Hopefully your side effects have worn off!


----------



## BelleNuit

Still having the occasional bouts of nausea, headaches, and fatigue. The other night I actually had a hot flash. It was bizarre. Felt like I was about to spontaneously combust lol. 

How are things on your end?


----------



## mnelson815

Just waiting as always! 6DPO today. Shouldn't start spotting until 10dpo, but won't be surprised if it starts tomorrow, apparently my body just likes to be on that schedule now. I blame the polyps. Not very high hopes for this cycle, just waiting to get everything else in motion!

Excited to watch your chart over the next few weeks! It must be nice to have something changing things up, even if it doesn't have high results, it is nice to feel like you are actively doing something different!


----------



## BelleNuit

Stupid polyps! I'm seriously so excited that this is your last cycle before your surgery! I have super high hopes for you once everything is all neat and tidy in there : )

You pretty much hit it right on the mark. I'm not getting my hopes up, but it is nice to be trying something different!


----------



## BelleNuit

Any spotting show up for you mnelson? I'm keeping my FX for you!

Well I have a bit of a plan outlined for us for the next few months. 

3 cycles with FE and TI

Break in May for brother's wedding

Start IUI with femara and cycle monitoring in June. If responding well to FE will continue with 2 more femara IUI cycles without monitoring, if not responding well to FE (i.e. thin lining) will discontinue IUI with FE and switch to IUI with injectibles for 2-3 more cycles)

If those IUI cycles fail we'd continue to try naturally and save up for IVF for another 6 months to a year. So IVF 2018 would be the plan. 

Hopefully something will work out for us along the way. I still can't believe this is happening to us, but I'm starting to accept that we're infertile and need help.


----------



## mnelson815

Well I think the spotting held off until today, which I am happy with, at least it didn't start on 7dpo like it had been! This morning had a little tan maybe light pink, but it hasn't kept continuing so I will check again later and see. I was really hoping to make it to 10dpo!!

I think that plan sounds great! I am super Type A, so having a plan really makes me feel better and like I have some form of control in something that I really have no control over haha. I think for unexplained, those are great options for you guys! I am sure one of them will work! 
Before you do IUI's, I think it might be worth while to ask for a sonohysterogram. I did my HSG first and everyone thought it looked great, but my RE said he wants to do that one just to make sure they cover all bases and that is how they found the polyps. My HSG showed nothing! They're so small and they are easily squished out of the way so they are typically not picked up on regular ultrasound or HSG. I just think it might be worth a check since you have some spotting sometimes too and before you spend some money on fertility treatments, it might be nice to just check to make sure everything is in tip top baby implantation state in there! Just a thought though!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey mnelson I had an HSG and a sono done at the same time. They said my uterus was lovely lol. Well why can't my stupid lovely uterus and stupid lovely ovaries do what they're freaking supposed to do!

I'm glad your spotting held off a little bit, but I'm sorry that it arrived nonetheless. Well, I don't know if you feel this way, but I feel relieved for you. You finally know that surgery will be happening, you can put some of this frustration behind you and get on with things with a much greater chance of success! 

I'm wondering if maybe my spotting is related to egg quality. If you don't have a great egg, you can't have a great corpus luteum so it disintegrates quicker which would contribute to an earlier drop off of progesterone and spotting. That's my theory anyway. We'll see if the FE helps with that at all. Acupuncture has definitely reduced my spotting, so I think things are moving in the right direction either way :)

I'm also super type A and appreciate having a plan laid out for myself. I've gone back and forth on this plan quite a bit, but I feel like now I'm decided. I may change my mind again on IVF, but for now, I know what my next few months will look like, and that makes me happy!


----------



## mnelson815

Oh yay! Happy they did both for you!! It is so nice to know you have a nice home to grow some babies in! I can't wait for mine to be a bit more normal! haha.

I hear what you are saying about egg quality, but just from my experience, I had my progetesterone tested twice in a cycle. In that cycle I had 7 days of spotting before AF and my progesterone was something crazy like 42 the first test and then 28 the second. It can fluctuate quite a bit during the day, but both numbers they said were pretty high, and I got to see my CL on an ultrasound and they said it looked great. So I guess just some more information to add to this big mess about us not knowing EVER what is wrong, that even with high progesterone and no early drop off, I was still spotting through those tests. I think I did them 6 days after ovulation and then 9 days after.

And feel free to change your mind 15249864 more times before you make decisions! Its your life, and your money and your body. You do what feels right to you at the right time!


I on the other hand CAN NOT WAIT ANY LONGER!! Haha, waiting is KILLING ME! I wish I was better at meditation or something, haha!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I had my progesterone level checked in the summer and it was also in the 40s. UGH. Its so frustrating not having any idea what the problem is. 

And if you're sick of waiting then GO FOR IT! LOL and don't look back :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm CD 11 with tons of ewcm. So its great to know that the FE didn't effect that negatively at all lol. I think I'm on track for a CD 13 O this month, I seem to be swapping back and forth between 14 and 13, so this would be a 13-O month. 

I'm temping to confirm O this month, but I'm skipping on the OPKs because I hate them lol.


----------



## mnelson815

Well I was getting pretty excited this week since I had no spotting at all leading up to 11dpo. I had some on 9dpo in the morning that was a little bit of pinkish tan, and then it went away completely for the next two days. So I was getting a little optimistic! I have never made it to 11dpo since coming off bc without spotting but then had it begin yesterday morning and continuing now. I guess I can't be too mad, since it is moving in the right direction so I am lucky. I just really hope this surgery does SOMETHING because I am starting to worry that it is not the reason why I spot. I cannot wait to have a follow up with the Dr and see WTF is going on in there.

Super excited femara didn't mess with your O! I will be stalking your FF for the next few weeks to see if you get lucky with this stuff at all!


----------



## BelleNuit

How frustrating mnelson! I've had cycles like that too, where my spotting doesn't seem to show until a bit later. Its hard not to get your hopes up when that happens! I'm sorry to hear that its shown up again! I really and truly do believe this surgery will do good things for you! When is your date again? I know its coming up quick! I can't believe its just about here already!!!

Well I had a significant temp rise this AM, but I'm not convinced that I have O'd already. My post O temps are usually above 36.8 and it's not unusual for me to get a rise like this on CD 12 followed by a little drop and then another rise again. If temp stays about the same or drops a little tomorrow I'll think that tomorrow is O day (as long as it's followed by a rise). Guess we will see what the next few days bring! We'll keep BDing!

I hope I get lucky, but I'm not going to hold my breath! If anything I'm hoping that my AF turns out to be heavier lol, then I'll know that it helped with lining and I'll maybe have a shot with it for IUI


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah that is a pretty strong temp rise! I did have that last cycle though, I believe. Where my temps were lower than they normally are post O, but they were significantly different than the pre-O phase of my chart. Hoping it hasn't quite happened yet for you so you can get some more Bding in!

Surgery is 3 weeks from Thursday. I think I might call the nurse this morning and ask if I am going to be put on any meds after the fact, since I will be travelling a couple weeks after the procedure. I see that some women are put on either estrogen or birth control pills or kind of let everything heal inside, so I am hoping that is the case with me and I can keep up with them until I get back from my trip. Since apparently, post surgical first AF is a real B.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson. I know it looks quite significant! Looking at my past charts though its not uncommon for me to get a bit of a rise around O time followed by a more significant rise into the 36.8-36.9 range post O. So I'm feeling pretty good that we'll get a couple more days in to BD, but I mean who knows! FE could be changing things up for me!

OMG, just over 3 weeks away now! I think it makes sense if they put you on bcp for a little afterwards! I imagine the first AF would be quite intense!! How long does it normally take to heal from a surgery like that??


----------



## mnelson815

I think it's hard to tell, I keep reading different things. Some women need a balloon placed in the uterus that is removed after 5 days and then are on estrogen or bcp. Some women nothing happens and they are just sent home to heal. Some times is either pills or balloon. So i have no idea! Haha.

I think on average they have you wait 6-8 weeks though after surgery to ttc again. They may have me repeat a and SHG or HSG again to determine how the cavity heals afterwards before I get the go ahead again. I feel kind of in the dark at the moment. It's just show up at the hospital on the day of, and we will update you from there haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow thats a significant recovery time. I wonder why some get the balloon and some don't? Maybe it has to do with how much they've "reconstructed" in there? I think it makes total sense to repeat the HSG/SHG afterwards. I really hope you won't be in too much pain!


----------



## greenarcher

Man, surgery is coming up quick! Im really excited for you! Are you still spotting? Has it gotten any heavier? Im not giving up on this cycle yet for you... 6-8 weeks is a long recovery, but i bet youll handle it like a champ!

Belle, sorry femara is making you feel like crap :/ did it get better when you finished your last dose? I'm looking forward to your temps tomorrow! I didn't know that about a poor corpus leutum! TIL! So AF will be due for you... lets say, February 13? Do you have any guesses as to how Femara will change your cycle?

Nothing new here, I'm guessing I'm around 9 dpo, but I think we BD just once during fertile window, so I'm not expecting anything. I'll be dealing with packing up the house when AF gets here yuk.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey green! Technically it only takes once (although it sure doesn't feel that way sometimes lol). Are you guys moving soon?

The femara feels like it's pretty much out of my system so it's all good :) I'll take a couple bad days if I end up pregnant at the end of it all. I'm having some left sided O cramps today! Stoked! Lol You got it pretty much right! AF will be due the 13-15 depending on when I O. Despite how my chart looks I don't think I've O'd yet. My post O temps are usually higher and I often get a bit of a rise before O happens.


----------



## mnelson815

Green! I love when you pop back in! Of course I am still spotting... when am I not? Haha! I had some brownish red yesterday, so it is picking up right on time. I should get AF either today or tomorrow, but likely tomorrow since my LP is usually 13, sometimes 12.I will however take 3 days of spotting over the past couple months of 7! Ugh, gross. I am kind of okay with the recovery time. We are going away for a large part of it to my sister's wedding in Maui, so it will be nice to know I can't conceive so I can feel free to not stick to my strict diets and allow some alcohol and caffeine again. Then it will give me time to get back home and clean up that stuff and get back on the right course. 

Belle, I think the Balloon is for when they are in there determining how big the septum is in actuality. If they fear the uterus might try to heal back together again with it, then the put the balloon in to stop it. But it's only 5 days anyways, so I doubt it really does a lot in the end. I am really hoping for 6-8 weeks of birth control and no periods. I really miss that from before ttc. I was on birth control for 11 years, and the last 2-3 years I was on it continuously so I never got AF. That is probably why my cycles are such a mess now haha.

My first month on Femara it pushed my O back in time to something crazy like CD20! So I definitely think its safe to say that you probably didn't O too early with your first round. Hopefully it keeps you in your normal range, and it is really looking that way from your chart! 

Are you moving far green? Or just somewhere in the same city? I know you guys were almost moving to NY before if the job situation would have worked out, so wondering if a cross-country move is still in the cards for you guys?


----------



## greenarcher

Gotcha Belle. Though didn't mnelson say that Femara messed with her temps? 


Mnelson, in that case, I'm glad you didn't get your surgery in early! The timing with the wedding is perfect. I definitely agree that 3 days spotting is a huge improvement! Good grief, CD20 for O?! That's a BIG delay. I guess I'll just keep watching Belle's temps :) I am totally missing birth control too right now. I can't tell if I'm starting to get a huge breakout on my chest, or I've got a rash, but it's hideous. Bye bye nice skin

Not a big move. Husband didn't get the NY job and is still unemployed :( but we are moving 3 hours away to Austin from Houston. Most of my siblings are in Austin, so I'm really excited about the move :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson that balloon bit is making way more sense to me now. I hope they'll put you on bcp then so you don't have to worry about AF until you're nice and healed! You're lucky you were able to skip AF with your bcp, whenever I tried to do that I would just get spotting and break through bleeding which totally defeats the purpose. My body has no tolerance for changes like that lol

Sorry to hear about your skin rash Green! Those things are awful when they show! Kind of a funny story, the week of my wedding I developed this awful scaly dry skin rash all over my body in random patches. I looked like a cheetah all poka-dotted and they were so rough that they couldn't be covered up with make-up! My one saving grace was that miraculously every spot was hidden by my dress lol. I had them on my shoulders, but they were beneath my straps, I had them down my back (and I had a scooped back dress) and they stayed all within the dress boundaries. Looking back I think it was stress induced LOL

Its good to know that FE delayed your O mnelson! I really don't think that I've O'd yet and think I will be right on track for my usual time (CD 13-14). This is a pattern that I've seen on my charts before and I'm still having ewcm so I just don't think its happened yet. 

Green it sounds like a positive move! It will be nice to be closer to family again!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm CD 14 today and my cp is in full SHOW so I really don't think I've O'd yet. Today might be the day! At any rate I seem to be done with those CD 12 ovulations (I haven't had one that early in months and they used to be the norm!). Here's to hoping CD 14 will become my new norm!


----------



## mnelson815

Yay Belle, that is great it seems to be right around the corner here! I love once you can finally know you've O'd and take a break for a few days. Until the tww drama kicks in again haha.

CD1 for me. Last period ever with a stupid uterus. So happy about that, I never thought I would be happy with AF here, but hopefully next time she shows its a lot less uncomfortable. 

You thought you'd be maybe starting IUI in june or july right? I am hoping to go straight to IVF I think, but if we need to wait a bit, we might be IUI buddies! I kind of want to do an injectables cycle, I just wish it was not so expensive!! Its like 1/3 of the way to an IVF!


----------



## BelleNuit

mnelson you should look into the extended dose letrozole IUI cycles... they get results that are on par with IUI with injectibles 

heres a link https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3135532/ 

I'm definitely going to ask my doc about that when/if we get to that point. I'm thinking IUI with femara in June with cycle monitoring :) We'll take a break in May when my bro gets married. 

I'm glad AF is finally here for you! Woo hoo!!! I think tonight deserves a celebratory drink or something :)


----------



## mnelson815

Oooo, I just love a good clinical trial synopsis. I will definitely bring that up to my doctor when we meet for a followup! Femara is covered by my insurance at work, so it would be great to do that instead of injectables! 

I definitely am getting on that drink idea! It is definitely a plus to not having something growing in here instead! Maybe nachos too.... now I'm just getting carried away haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, there isn't a lot of research on that protocol yet, but the results from that trial look promising! I'd think its worth a shot! 

Haha, you know during AF I think you should feel free to get carried away in whatever form that takes! Bring on the nachos! lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Got my temp rise! Looks like AF will be due March 15!


----------



## mnelson815

Yay! And that is some great BD coverage! I am so excited to see how this cycle plays out for you!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, technically we only BD'd twice, we used softcups the rest of the time. They're such a life saver haha

I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I know that realistically femara and TI doesn't increase pregnancy rates in unexplained above trying naturally. But its hard not to get excited when you're trying something new. I just keep hoping that maybe its fixed some problem they couldn't test for


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah I always get what you're saying in regards to that, but I totally agree in the trying something new.
I mean, it is either going to do the same as previous months, in which it doesn't change much for you, or it is going to give you a little boost in some form or another, like in what you are saying, maybe something they couldn't' test for. Anyway, I think its a great step in the right direction!! It wasn't supposed to do much for me anyways, since I always ovulate as well, but I couldn't help but feel like at least now I am finally doing something different than the same thing every month that is doing nothing for us anyway!


----------



## greenarcher

Lovely temp rise! CD 14 is great! Maybe a later O is what you need to have a nice, thick lining! I'm excited for you, Belle! I'm going to mark the 15th on my calendar ;) It does feel great to try something new. Like maybe this time it will make a difference. 

Mnelseon, sorry about AF, but also YAY for AF! Totally agree with Belle, nachos and drinks for sure. Just 3 more weeks! Are you going to be on BC this month?

AFM, between 11 and 13 DPO today. I would normally just wait until AF arrives and not test, but I'll be drinking heavily tomorrow. No spotting yet, which I always get a day or so before AF. However, as I've had 16-18 day LPs the month after stopping BC, I'm not getting my hopes up for anything. I have been sleeping a lot, but that's not too abnormal.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson and Green! I've had a CD 14 O for 2 cycles in a row now!! Maybe my cycles have shifted! 

Green thats a super long LP! I think its smart to test if you are going to be drinking. I'll keep my FX that you'll wind up with a good surprise :)


----------



## mnelson815

So I just about strangled DH. Haha.

He sends me an article on an app for cycle tracking for it to be used as "birth control", like using the FAM to not get pregnant and he's all like, maybe we should use this the opposite way to get pregnant, since you are probably missing your ovulation date.

WHAT DO YOU THINK I HAVE BEEN DOING BY WAKING UP AND TAKING MY TEMP EVERY MORNING FOR THE PAST 12 MONTHS?!?! Ughhhhhhhhhhh. So i proceeded to send him 37489275403 screen shots of my FF charts. Seriously.... this kid does not listen to me when I talk about anything fertility related I could just scream.

"Well my friend was using those ovulation kit things to try and avoid getting pregnant, but they got pregnant by accident, so maybe you should not use them if they are that inaccurate".

EYE ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## BelleNuit

OMG lol Mnelson you're post made me laugh (sorry). I can just feel your frustation!!! Men totally don't get it!!!

And of course your friend got pregnant using OPKs thanks to a 5 day fertile window. Why do stupid people always reproduce so easily!! (Sorry for calling your friend stupid, but this is a general trend that I see LOL). 

Not to mention with your condition you could track and use OPKs till you were blue in the face and it likely wouldn't change the outcome! That goes for any kind of infertility really. Tracking only increases the odds of success for people who are fertile, and they likely would have gotten pregnant anyway. Ugh.

Well I got my crosshairs so I'm done temping for the month. I'm kind of superstitious when it comes to my last temp. if my last temp is higher than the rest I think YES this is a good sign of good things to come! If its lower I think AF will show haha


----------



## greenarcher

Lovely crosshairs! Nothing to do but wait!

OMG mnelson, I definitely laughed. I mean, it's cute that he's trying to help, but good grief, men just don't get it. 

No good surprise for me. Tested Friday and Saturday (probably 12-13 DPO) and both clearly negative. Looks like this is going to be one of those longer, dumb cycles. No spotting, no cramping, just irritability. Nothing else out of the norm. I'll give it another week of no AF before I even think about testing again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear that Green! I find the end of cycle irritability is the worst part. Well I'll still keep my FX for you either way!


----------



## mnelson815

Omg Belle, I know! I just dont get why people who are actively trying not to get pregnant still do.... and then there is me doing everything I can to get one egg and sperm to meet up and it is the most impossible thing in the world. 

Yes, it is funny, but he is just so clueless. I am just thinking, knowing me, he should know I have researched the SHIT out of all of this haha. If there was something so "simple", I would be all over that and not have us go spend 12K for some IVF. Ugh, Husbands...

Glad your tww is underway Belle! Hopefully something exciting happens at the end of it!

Wow Green, yeah that is crazy. Do you typically have some long cycles thrown in there sometimes? That would be driving me nuts!


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks Belle! Ugh, yea it's the worst. DH keeps hugging me from behind while I'm doing dishes or smething and I have to stop myself from snapping at him to let me go, don't grope me, etc. 

I have had probably 2 or 3 cycles that were 33-38 days long, and they were all (I think) just after stopping birth control). 

Still no spotting. Cramping I usually don't get until after AF starts. I still have some OPKs, I might take one later today. Could be I haven't even ovulated yet. 

OH, I wanted to tell you guys that I joined a fertility study being run by 23andMe. I was already a customer, so I just enrolled and did a survey. They're sending me a $45 amazong GC. However, for people that aren't customers, you might get a free DNA testing kit! Check it out and consider enrolling!

JUUUUUUUUST kidding, I just checked their website and they're not taking any more applications. https://www.23andme.com/fertility/


----------



## greenarcher

Tiny amount of brown specking today. She'll be here by Wednesday. And even though I was expecting this, it sucks more this time around, for some reason. 

Pretty sure my husband and I are boned when it comes to having kids.


----------



## mnelson815

Are you going to go for any fertility testing?
As much as I hate to say this, Belle and I welcome you into the club!

It honestly really can be just bad luck though that nothing has stuck yet. Don't give up hope just yet!! You are still in the under 1 year category!


----------



## BelleNuit

My deepest regrets Green, but you are more than welcome in the club. It still hasn't been a year for you yet so its okay to keep hoping that it will happen naturally! I think most docs want you to wait a year before you have testing done, but you could just exaggerate how long you've been trying (like I did) and get tested early if that's what you wanted to do. I started testing in the 9-11 month range. 

Bah, AF is always such a bummer. It upsets me just as much when you guys get AF as when I do! And of course, like the masochist I am, I have to go and join those stupid testers threads every month and get disappointed watching bfp after bfp show up when I never seem to get a bfp! 19 Fricken tries! BAH lol. Thanks for listening to me rant


----------



## greenarcher

totally feel you. It's nice not to be alone, but I'm so over it.

I'll be starting my own company this year, so I don't think we'll get any testing done in 2017. Not exactly an ideal time to have a kid. Plus I'm pretty sure my OH is the problem (at home SA showed some problems), and I highly doubt he's willing to go get an actual SA done. Men and their egos.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya men and their egos are pretty tough sometimes. It sounds like this might be a good time to just NTNP. You can always pursue testing a year or so from now if that's what you want. 

Well 6 dpo today and started getting tender bbs. I'm assuming it's from the femara? Maybe more progesterone around this cycle? Mnelson did you notice more intense PMS symptoms when you were on femara?


----------



## mnelson815

No sorry, I typically don't get pms at all so it's hard for me to say really if femara changed much. It did cause my spotting to increase though which is pretty much my only symptom leading up to AF so maybe that has some merit to it?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hmm tough to say. I may ask around the forum to see what other ladies have found. They are just freakin sore which is surprising to me because my PMS has been pretty mild the last few months and I'm only 6 dpo :/ I'm also more irritable, and have this cramp/pinching down low on the right side. I dunno. Probably all just signs that my cycle plans to torture me for the next week before gifting me with AF.


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah I have pretty much given up on any symptom spotting besides a late AF haha. I have had ALL the symptoms in months with BFNs, and all I read about are ladies with ZERO symptoms and lots of BFPs, so I never read much into any symptoms anymore.
There was one month where I was super nauseous, smells bothered me, I came home from work and napped and I NEVER nap, and my boobs were sore. AF showed up just on time. So that was the month I gave it all up haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha mnelson that about sums me up well. At first I was a huge symptom spotter, but it never amounted to anything. Now I just expect AF and I find the TWW so much easier to take as a result. I never expect to be pregnant so I'm never anxious to test and don't count down the days. It's better this way.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I started spotting. So I'm 99.99% sure AF will arrive right on time on Wednesday. I'm mildly disappointed, but knew it was going to wind up this way anyway. I think we're going to have to do IUI. But we'll wait for now.


----------



## greenarcher

Belle, I'm not counting you out yet. I wholly believe that when you do get pregnant (even if not this cycle) you're still going to spot. It just happens to so many women. Plus your sore BBs sound positive! I didn't thin femara was supposed to affect progesterone, just estrogen, no? Correct me if I'm wrong (and send me links with info). Also, I read in the other thread that your husband had extra high hopes for this cycle, and that he's where you are a few months ago. I think that's great! If this cycle doesn't work out, remind him that it takes 70-90 days to form sperm, so he needs to not smoke for at least 3 months before he should REALLY get his hopes up 

Mnelson, how are things with you? Just 10 more days! Are you going to have to stay the night in the hospital?

AFM, I flat out asked my husband if he still wanted to have kids because at this point, I don't think I'd mind either way. He wasn't pulling out, but hadn't really talked about it since he moved back in. He basically said he doesn't think we shouldn't ever really stop trying because it's going to take so long. I asked him if he would get a SA done and he said yes! I was very surprised. Though he did say it will need to wait until he gets a job (he's at 9 months unemployed now). I asked him if he was going to really help out and change diapers and everything (before he always insisted he could never do diapers, it would make him sick), and he said yes again.

I've been really happy lately, and I don't know why precisely. Moving and quitting my job has made me feel like I've got a completely fresh start, so maybe that and a few other things. I'm trying still to not start obsessing about TTC again. Not gonna temp, though I'll try to mark BD days. I just gave my best friend the last of my wondfo opks. Good riddance! It would be amazing to be bump buddies with her, but I don't think it's going to happen. For one, not happening for us. And she's had two MC. If it happens again, she's going to get testing done.

This turned out longer than I was planning. Hang in there you guys.


----------



## mnelson815

Belle, I totally agree with Green! Even in a month where you do get pregnant (the same with myself), I believe we will still spot. Apparently it is just what we do. Also knowing that some women still get what they think is a period around the timing of AF and end up being pregnant makes me think they are spotters like ourselves. Additionally, it is just your first month of femara, and for ovulatory women, it usually takes a few months on it if it is going to help at all. My acupuncturist told me to give it another go after I thought the first month sucked, and she was right. The second month was a lot better. So I would definitely continue your course of 3 before you totally feel like you have to mentally prepare for IUI.

Green I just love to hear all your updates from that message! I am so happy that you are in a happy and positive place right now! You've gone through a ton in the past few months so I am so excited to hear this. I also think the DH comments are wonderful. I love that he is willing to figure out if there are any issues and step up when it comes time to bring baby home. Couldn't be happier about your update!

AFM, Yes... 10 days ... wow! I can't believe it really. I hope I notice some positive changes after I get this done! Not just on the baby front, but from the pain front as well. I am getting super nervous though about them sending the polyps off and them coming back cancerous. Apparently my RE said it is less than 1% chance, but since there is always a chance, they always send them off. I can't help but have this overwhelming feeling that I am that 1%. Ugh. Wouldn't that just be my luck, just have to up and get my uterus removed. 
I do not have to stay in the hospital since there will be no incision. It is all being done through hysteroscopy, so I will just be under general for like 20-40 min while the snip out the polyps and septum. Then I will have to wait in recovery for a while and then have to be driven home. All in all it should be a pretty simple procedure, just really hoping for a normal outcome from these polyps.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green and mnelson. I know there is always a chance as long as AF isn't here, but I just don't feel it. Spotting was a bit heavier this morning, brownish so I know its older stuff. I'll continue with the femara for the 3 cycles like we set out to do. Green, I could be wrong as I haven't researched it, but my understanding is that if you mature larger follicles or multiple follicles that there will be a better quality corpus luteum and therefore more progesterone. that could be inaccurate, but its my understanding. I have had other cycles where I had sore bbs almost the full way through. Happened back in June. So it happens for me, just not often. 

Green it sounds like you and DH are in a much better place! You sound so happy and at peace with everything :) Good for you for deciding to take a relaxed approach to ttc. It took me awhile to get there (and I have some cycles that are more relaxed than others) but I do feel better during the process for it!. I don't know about you, but I hate OPKs LOL. I hate taking them because I feel like I should take them in the afternoon and I always forget and stress about it, and I don't want to have to take them at work. I just hate them! Good for you for getting rid of them!

Mnelson!!! Seriously 10 DAYS!!!!! That has come up so fast!!! The procedure the way you describe it sounds very straight forward! It doesn't sound scary at all :) I can understand worrying about being that 1%. I would be worried too. I feel like since you've had to struggle with infertility you shouldn't have to get cancer too. There should be a life time limit of fertility/gynaecological problems that people can have!


----------



## BelleNuit

Blah, brown spotting continues. If I don't get AF tomorrow I might actually be excited. But at this point I don't feel too hopeful. I'll test on Thursday if no AF (will be highly highly surprised).


----------



## greenarcher

Your FF chart says you started AF, Belle? If so, I'm sorry to hear :( How did you like Femara? Ah okay I get the progesterone thing now. That makes sense. 

Mnelson, I'm glad you don't have to stay the night. It's awesome how much things have advanced. I'll keep you in my thoughts. And I'm wilth Belle! You shouldn't have to deal with both! If you don't have a family history of cervical or uterine cancer, you should be okay. 

I'm keeping you both in my thoughts! 10 more days until O day for me


----------



## BelleNuit

I dunno Green, I got this cramp last night right before bed and some red flow, but this AM its just back to spotting. I'm sure AF will show at some point today though. It's not looking good. 

I guess I can't really say how well I liked femara because I wasn't monitored. So I'm not sure how well it worked for me. I did have more spotting with femara (not more days of spotting, just heavier spotting) so maybe it affected my lining? I got some SE with it which were uncomfortable, but manageable. But, it's where things are at right now so I'll do it again. 

Have you decided if you guys are going to continue trying Green?

Mnelson, only a week a day left!!


----------



## mnelson815

Ugh, Sorry to hear Belle. That is the thing I hate most about spotting is when it is intermittent and I'm like... are we just going to do this thing and get it over with or do you want to continue playing with my emotions?
I had more spotting with Femara as well, except mine was the length of time, not amount, but I think that would make sense for you as well. Honestly, I agree that you can't tell how well it worked without monitoring. I just got lucky that I had a cycle where I had my saline sonogram on CD 11 so I got a nice snapshot of my follicle count as well. But I definitely think that the second and third round on it are better than the first, as your body is getting used to this new medication. My second round was much better!

Thanks Green! Yeah, cervical cancer isn't hereditary, so I am not too worried about that and we have zero family history of uterine. So hopefully that works in my favour as well. Plus I was on birth control for 10+ years, which is really supposed to reduce your rates for endometrial, uterine and ovarian cancer. I just have massive health anxiety where everything is always the worst scenario. I know that it is highly unlikely, but I always feel "it has to happen to someone, so I will probably end up being that person". Totally unhealthy way to live haha. I should probably look into getting this anxiety thing treated as well...

I second Belle, what is the new plan for ttc for you and DH, Green?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya mnelson the limbo is the worst! Well limbo has ended, AF has arrived and its heavy and I'm having lots of cramps (way more than usual, I actually had to take meds for it and they only helped a bit). So I think that femara must have some how thickened my lining. I hope you're right mnelson and maybe the 2nd or 3rd round will be just what we need. I won't count myself out for cycles that haven't even started yet. 

I'm kind of the same mnelson, I always prepare myself for the worst case scenario lol.


----------



## greenarcher

Maybe it's the warmer weather too. I had a more painful AF too, not fun. I slept most of CD1 because 3 advil and 2 tylenol wasn't enough. Super glad to hear it was heavier! I think that is a great sign for your lining! With your temp shifts, I have no doubt that you're ovulating, and it's good to hear that the side effects weren't too bad. Have you had another check of your lining thickness since the first one? Are you planning to soon?

I totally feel you both about worst case scenario. It's not just about the odds. I'm sending another prayer your way. You're not going to be the unlucky one! If it's really causing you constant anxiety, definitely consider getting treated! Getting treated for mine was incredibly helpful. 

I think we're going with DHs plan on just always trying. Well, not really trying, but NTNP. I'm keeping an eye on my CD and making sure to BD at least once between CD13 and CD17. Not forcing EO day or anything, not temping. Just tracking cycle and BD sessions. That way the obsession won't start again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well it's still winter here lol. We've had a bit of a warm snap the last couple days (5C) but otherwise last week was still around -15 to -20C. There's still snow on the ground. Green I called me clinic to ask if I could get my lining checked and they said they would do cycle monitoring for IUI in June so it'll be checked then and as for now we'll just wait on it.

Green I like the idea of NTNP, I've often thought I could probably just BD CD 11 and 13 and call it good.

Mnelson if your anxiety is subclinical (not severe enough to warrant meds) you could consider acupuncture. I struggle with anxiety too. To the point where I would miss work for it. Since acupuncture I don't feel nearly as moody or anxious and I went in not believing that it would help for stuff like that lol. I don't miss anymore work because of it or because of PMS either! Before it was almost one day a month I'd have a meltdown and have to call in sick.


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, Belle, that sounds too familiar. Once a month meltdown. Thank god for treatments and medications. That sucks that they said the next check won't be until the IUI. Why not before? Though I am really happy that they'll be monitoring during that cycle. I think NTNP would be good for your femara cycles. A little low key. How is OH doing? Sticking with quitting, I hope? Was his disappointment for this cycle rough on yall?

Mnelson, your surgery is this week! That's amazing! I'm so excited for you! I hope it goes well and you have a super smooth recovery <3

I'm tempted to start temping again, to see if I'm still ovulating later in my cycle. I just put my thermometer near my bed :dohh: I really need to work out health insurance. I've got to buy a new policy since I left my job. Shopping around is not fun. Plus no one covers infertility treatments at all. Ever. Yippee.....


----------



## greenarcher

If I had to guess at the cause of our subfertility, I'd say it was a combination of hostile CM and hyper viscous semen. Any suggestions on how to treat these?


----------



## BelleNuit

Green you could try a pH strip to see how acidic/basic the cm is. If it's out of wack I've heard of things that can help one way or another. Vit C is good for viscosity! Vit E is good for lining! 

Ya fertility treatments are rarely covered by insurance here either. I wish the gov would make it mandatory coverage.

DH seems to be doing good since quitting. I should have tracked the date but didn't. I think this is the second cycle since he's quit. He has also started cutting back on alcohol and has been more supportive of me doing the same. I think last cycle was tough on him because he still believes it will happen for us with minimal intervention whereas I don't lol. I think it's going to take IUI or IVF. 

I do just temp s couple days over my fertile spot to confirm O, and i will start doing OPKs again this month so I can nail down when the go POS and when I get a temp shift in case I want to do an unmonitored IUI later on. I do pretty much forget about TTC during the TWW now though, which is much easier.

Mnelson how have you been doing?


----------



## mnelson815

Hello hello hello Ladies!
Sorry I was MIA, but the freaking pop-ups on this site were driving me insane I couldn't even handle it!

Yes... 2 days.... I cannot believe it. It felt like it was going to take so long when I got the appt date, but now here I am! I am trying to get a hold of my Dr.'s nurse today to see if I will be able to talk to him before or after surgery or if he just pops in one im knocked out. I have some questions. Like, I have read they usually put women on estrogen for 2-4 weeks after the surgery to try to promote the lining to grow back nicely over the new areas, but estrogen is what causes polyps to grow... so I am worried I am going to be doing something counter-intuitive here where they snip out the current polyps, but then I likely just grow more due to the estrogen, and so do I have to go get this done again before I can do IVF? 
Also, some just do the balloon and no estrogen, some do no balloon and only estrogen and some do nothing at all. I dont know, I just hope I can get some answers beforehand.

Green I think the temping to confirm O is a good idea. I don't like the rollercoaster of it in my tww, but I like to know when to expect AF. I think it helps to not lead to over-reactive optimism on my end haha.

Belle, Femara is done! Yay! Now you are just back to regular ttc cycles. How was your AF on it? Any heavier than before?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ahhh! Mnelson! Today is the day!!!! I'm sending you serious good luck vibes!!!!! I seriously can't believe this day has come already!! It seemed like it was so far away and then BOOM! Here it is!

I think for polyps to grow they probably need the proper conditions for a significantly prolonged period of time. I think the little bit of time they will have you on estrogen to promote your lining to grow will be okay! I hope you do get some of your questions answered before the procedure!

My AF on Femara felt heavier for the first 2 days, but then it trailed off pretty light pretty quickly. So I'm going to say it was probably about the same amount of flow that I usually get. I'm on CD 9 now, so will start OPKs and temping tomorrow.


----------



## greenarcher

Mnelson, dear, I hope everything went well today! Thinking of you! Was the doctor helpful and answer questions beforehand? Did you end up getting estrogen and/or balloon? I think Belle's right that a little more estrogen for a month won't cause polyps to grow so quickly. I hope you're feeling okay!

Belle, yay for a new cycle! God I can't believe it's almost April.... how's everything else in your life going?


----------



## mnelson815

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA, but I have been off work and I just find BnB too frustrating to use on my iphone.

Surgery went well I think. I didn't really get to talk to my doctor afterwards, only before. He did leave me a note on my take home sheet that said "Surgery went well, septum is resected and polyps gone :) ". Haha, so I assume the smiley face means good news. I have a follow up appt on May 9, and I have to repeat my sonohysterogram after my next period and hopefully before that appt so they can ensure the cavity looks nice and clear and no adhesions or new polyps are there.
He did not do a balloon or estrogen. The no balloon kind of scared me because I am scared of it healing back together without a spacer in there, but he said when he was in there he would see how it looked and determine if he needed one, so I guess I need to trust his judgement. He said no to the estrogen when I asked him before because apparently there are quite a few studies that don't suggest that it really helps at all to do it verses just normally letting your cycle do its thing, so I was happy with that. 
The only issue I have is that my period is due today/tomorrow, so I had bleeding after the surgery which they said could last up to a week, but it really only last until Friday night, saturday was just a little tan/light brown cm, but then on Sunday I started spotting red again and then last night I got a pretty heavy red flow, which has now dissipated again. Its so confusing because its hard to know if it was my period kicking in or from the surgery and he did say that I would likely just go from one type on bleeding into the other during my healing, but I haven't had any cramps since the first day post op. Which is really weird considering I get pretty rough cramps on CD1. So it is worrying me that it isn't my period that started last night. Ugh, I just hate not knowing if I should be calm or worried about it! I mean, if it is my period, HALLELUJAH, because I would love to have it been my septum causing the cramps and not Endo, but I just dont think I am that lucky here haha.

How are you ladies doing in your cycle? I will be sitting around until May now just watching you all TTC :coffee:


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson I reported it when the pop ups went crazy on my phone. They did something to fix it and it hasn't been a problem since.

So glad your surgery went well!! I hope that it was indeed AF that was causing your cramps! I think you should expect things to be a little funny cycle wise for the next little while. I'll be eagerly awaiting your follow up appt. in May!!!

AFM I think today is O day, I had some pretty intense O cramps last night and have been having lots of ewcm. I didn't temp this cycle as I've been sick and decided I needed the rest instead. My temps would have been haywire. Did do OPKs though and it went positive on CD 12, I usually O 2 days later, which is today!


----------



## greenarcher

MNelson, it does sound like that was your period. So are you now taking birth control for this month off? Definitely trust your doctor if he says you didn't need a balloon. The good news is, I bet that means you have strong uterine muscles that hold their shape. :) Looking forward to hear about the day they push out that baby!

Belle, happy O day! Welcome to the TWW  i'm sorry to hear you've been sick! Are you better now? How is OH? 

I'm on CD 23, and probably 6-7 DPO. And for some reason, I think this cycle is going to be the month. I've got symptoms, and while every symptom has a non-pregnancy reason, I still just have a feeling that this is it. Peeing constantly (but I'm drinking a lot of soda when I normally avoid it), AF-type cramps way before AF is due (but I ate a lot of spicy food yesterday and it can give me cramps), bad acne (a usual for me, but also can be a pregnancy sign), runny nose/allergy attack (very rare for me, but we were kicking up dust). And then of course there's the fact that it would be pretty much the worst timing as I'm starting up my business this month. Life likes to play cruel jokes. 

We'll see. I'll probably test this weekend or monday.


----------



## mnelson815

Oh Green, I am so excited you have some positive vibes about this month for yourself! I can't wait to see how it all pans out in a few days!! I will definitely be crossing my fingers for you!!!

Happy O day as well Belle! Now the waiting begins... again.. haha. That is just the worst!

AFM - Yeah, I am really hoping that was AF. It didn't last very long however and has been kind of intermittent, but I guess I can only expect it to be a little wacky since people were just poking around in there 6 days ago. No birth control for me, we are hormone free, balloon free, and just hoping my uterus cooperates in the healing process. My doctor is also on holidays until the 10th so I dont think I will get the pathology reports on the polyps until at least after then, which is so nerve wracking! Just hoping that comes back fine so I at least know I will have a chance to persue Assisted Conception. I really hope that at my follow up in May that we can discuss getting the ball rolling for IVF and maybe do a round of IUI or two while we wait.

UGH ALL THE WAITING ALL THE TIME!!!!!! Life of the infertile I guess.... :coffee:


----------



## greenarcher

Waiting the the absolute worst. Totally agree.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Green I'm keeping my FX super tight for you!

Mnelson I can totally relate... I'm so DONE with waiting LOL. Honestly if we ever get lucky enough to have 1, I don't think we'll try for 2. I never want to do this again in my life!


----------



## greenarcher

And add another symptom to the list: insomnia. I've been laying in bed awake for the last 5 hours.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh no Green! Sorry to hear that! Insomnia is the worst!! I find a little melatonin really knocks me out! Its also a strong antioxidant which is supposed to be good for egg quality, so win win lol. Might be worth a try if you regularly struggle with sleep!


----------



## mnelson815

I have heard that about melatonin as well and my DH takes it for sleep. I started taking it for egg quality in hopes of doing IVF in a few months, but I get to opposite reaction from it! He falls asleep in like 30 minutes of taking it. I always sleep really well so I find that it disrupts my sleep. 
But I will do ANYTHING for healthy eggs haha.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh thats crazy that it actually disrupts your sleep mnelson! I'm the same, would do anything for good eggs haha. Those are words I never thought I would say! :p


----------



## greenarcher

Definitely going to have to try that. Melatonin gives my OH crazy dreams and he hates it. It used to be so easy to sleep, but not anymore.

I've been nauseated on and off today. Foods don't taste right, either. 

But I am at the LATEST 9 DPO, probably more like 7 DPO. Please bring me back to earth and tell me these symptoms mean nothing this early. I probably haven't even implanted yet.


----------



## BelleNuit

I really do hope this is it for you Green! I also have had cycles where I've had nausea, and food tasted off, and well.. you know my story lol. But just because I wasn't pregnant doesn't mean you aren't! I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Everything back to normal, as expected. I was going to test today, but didn't get around to it. Might just wait it out, but that will be like a week :/

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BelleNuit

Is AF due a week from now Green? 

I'm good, TWW has been pretty uneventful other than feeling pretty moody and irritable yesterday. Spring seems to be setting in here, so everything is straight mud. Our yard is so gross! We moved here in mid November when there was already snow on the ground, and the people who were here before us didnt do any kind of end of season yard work... its nasty now. I just want to get out there today and clean it up!


----------



## greenarcher

Why aren't you? Too cold? Bad weather? 

Due to start Thursday or friday. I was going to test today, but forgot until just after I peed.


----------



## BelleNuit

The snow is just finally melting off and hasn't completely left yet. The ground and everything is pretty soggy. I was able to rake up some of the old leaves from last season in some sections of the yard, but other areas of the yard will need a couple more weeks to melt off the snow and dry up. 

I would do that all the time when I tested, forget until after fmu was already gone haha. Are you thinking on testing tomorrow then?


----------



## greenarcher

Lol forgot again thus morning. Running out the door late for meeting. Maybe I'll test tonight? Or maybe I'll continue to forget, which is super with me. Things are really getting rolling with the new firm :)

Ahhhh, yea, I can't say I've ever experienced yard work after a snow. That makes sense then! We hate mowing right after a rain. 

So what about you? Planning on testing the day af is due? Earlier? Not at all? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I find its so much better just to forget about TTC and continue living life normally! Glad to hear things are going well at the new firm! I forget, were you starting up a new firm, or did you join a new firm? 

Ya mowing after rain is pretty much as bad as raking after leaves have been sitting under snow all winter... you end up raking up half the grass along with the leaves :p 

I figure I must be about half way through the TWW. I'm not experiencing any symptoms, which was so different from last cycle where my bbs absolutely ached. I'm not planning to test and expect AF will show as usual. I'm not going to worry about it, I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that we will need IUI. Right now I feel like we're just biding our time. We'll do one more cycle of femara and then take a break in May as my brother is getting married. I think I'll update my mmr vaccine in May, and then we'll start IUI in June.


----------



## mnelson815

Ooo Belle, we might be doing IUI around the same time! Would be so nice to have a buddy doing it too.
I think I want to do a monitored cycle with a trigger the first time. I will only do IUI while we wait for IVF though, so probably only one or two shots. I think DH's sperm count is too low for it to really work wonders for us anyway, especially probably post-wash.

I have nothing much to add for myself this month as I just sit around and wait. Still scared every time my phone rings even though Dr. isn't back until next week.

Green, I can't wait for you to test! You used to be a POAS addict weren't you? It must be nice to be able to forget about it now.

Even when I am not tracking, I am still always tracking. I can tell when I ovulate, and so I just will always know where I am sitting in my cycle. I think it is great you guys can kind of escape in your tww!


----------



## BelleNuit

OMG, I spoke too soon, my bbs fricken HURT today. Just as bad as last cycle. I think the FE must be changing my balance of estrogen and progesterone resulting in the tender bbs. 

mnelson I would love to be your IUI cycle buddy. We can support each other through that process too! I'm not sure if I would do trigger or not, will have to ask about it. I hope everything will show up clear next week for you, it will be such a relief not to have to worry about that anymore!

I know what you mean about always knowing where you are in your cycle. I always know when I'm going to ovulate. The TWW is nice because I can more or less forget about things for the first week. The second week is a little more difficult due to PMS symtpoms such as insanely tender bbs!


----------



## greenarcher

Oww, sorry to hear Belle!

I tested tonight! Only a two hour hold, and of course, all I see is a shadow.

I'd love your opinions! See anything?
 



Attached Files:







20170405_184947.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BelleNuit

Green I just can't tell! I'm terrible at these squinter things though! I almost see something when the picture is little, but then I don't see anything when I enlarge the picture. I think you're going to have to test tomorrow morning! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## greenarcher

Yea, I don't think its anything. I may test tomorrow as I've got a frer and I dont think well ttc the next few months while we live in different cities.


----------



## mnelson815

I have the same thing as Belle happening! I see a faint line when it is small and then when it is enlarged I sort of lose track of it. Definitely worth a FRER in the next day or so I would say!
You and DH are going to be living apart for a while? Is this due to setting up your new business? 

Hows your tww Belle? Just trying to forget it about it or has the second week struggle set in now?

AFM, of course, nothing new :) Just watching all you ladies ttc!


----------



## BelleNuit

Green it might be nice to take a break from ttc for awhile, especially as the weather starts to warm up! 

Mnelson, I'm aware of where I am in the tww (9-10 dpo), but I'm feeling indifferent about it. bbs are still killing me, one is worse than the other which makes me think its more of a PMS thing. I could start spotting as early as tomorrow. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## greenarcher

Yes, this is due to the new business, and I think the break will be nice too. That's odd your bbs hurt in different ways. So you're due on the 10th-11th? With your new lovely 14 day lp.

Of course my sleepy haze, I forgot to test. No spotting yet, and I'm due tomorrow. I might use another cheapie when I get home


----------



## BelleNuit

oooh no spotting sounds promising Green!! you simply MUST test tomorrow!!

I have a nice shiny new 14 day FP, but alas my LP is still 13 days plus 2-3 days of spotting. Can't seem to get away from that pattern no matter what I do! Either way I am pleased my FP lengthened out a little bit! And yes, AF due the 10/11th.


----------



## puma1986

Hello ladies! Was thinking about you this evening. Logged in hoping to see one of you had ended up with a BFP! I'm still sending good energy your way! We will likely be moving in the next 6 to 9 months so we opted to take a break until we get settled. I hate putting stuff on hold but I don't want to move while pregnant when I'd already be a high risk pregnancy! Ive missed you all and hope you guys are doing okay!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma great to hear from you again! I think it makes perfect sense to wait a bit, a move is stressful enough, even more so if a pregnancy is involved! I hope things are going well for you! It's funny because I was actually just thinking about you, and wondering how you were doing... and here you are :)


----------



## BelleNuit

well cm color started changing, ever so slight tan color to it, which is how it always starts. So I expect AF will be here Tuesday. At this point I really do think that lining thickness is the thing that could be causing our trouble. DH has been off of weed for almost 3 months now so his swimmers should be good to go, I've been taking egg supplement stuff for awhile now too. I'm going to take the plunge and add l'arginine to my supplements next cycle. I've been hesitant to do that because it can mess things up for you depending on whats going on for you, but it can do wonders for the women who need it. I feel like I have nothing to lose next cycle. Its clear that FE alone isn't going to do the trick for us. We'll give that supplement a try next cycle to hopefully thicken my lining up nice and proper (which has to be the only issue we have left). if that doesn't work then I think its clear that we'll need more advanced fertility treatment and we'll start IUI in June. I'll get my MMR booster in may!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I think we might start IUI in May instead. It just depends on what the cycle monitoring schedule is like and if it will fit with my work schedule. I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow and decide from there. I'm so done with all of this. Cycle 21 has arrived, I'll start femara again tomorrow.


----------



## Sasha92

Love to join in girlies! Been TTC for 5 months, I'm due the witch on the 16th but I'm already counting myself out after a :bfn: on 10dpo. 

Me and A are going on holiday on the 18th and back a day before ovulation day (it sucks being on for most of the holiday) but I'm hoping being on holiday will calm my body down and we can finally conceive lol FX to you all xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome Sasha, I'm sure you won't have to wait too much longer for your bfp! 85% conceive in the first year. You've just found your way into a group of ladies who were unfortunately part of the 15% who didn't, for various reasons. 

Well I think DH and I are going to go ahead with IUI and femara and cycle monitoring (without trigger) for May!


----------



## Sasha92

I hope so Bellenuit!

I have a blood test to test my thyroid hormone and that all came back normal so I guess it's just a waiting game. I'm juat so impatient it feels like an eternity.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I remember feeling really impatient the first 6 months that we tried. I thought FOR SURE I would be pregnant within 3 months and DEFINITELY by 6 months. I remember feeling annoyed that it hadn't happened yet. After the 6 month mark I got anxious and worried and angry. The closer I got to the 12 month mark the angrier I got. I would scream at the top of my lungs in my car on my way home from work. Every AF I was utterly gutted and would cry and cry. I'm nearing 18 months now and feel pretty indifferent. We keep trying and I keep hoping that maybe someday it will work, but I never expect someday to be the cycle that I'm currently on. Eventually you let go of the craziness of TTC and get back to living... at least until you start fertility treatments. I imagine IVF would bring with it it's own challenges. We'll consider IVF closer to the 2 year mark, possibly November, but maybe not until January. 

I mostly just feel defeated. I've given up.


----------



## greenarcher

Hey ladies. Hope dveryone is hanging in there still. Looks like we're synced up again belle. I'm due to o today, and my husband is 3 hours away. This is obviously not our month. What a waste. 

I am very interested in hearing how iui goes next month belle. Maybe you won't need it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green, glad to be cycle buddies :) I think I'm going to O tomorrow, but maybe not until Tuesday. Haven't gotten a pos OPK yet! (although haven't tested yet today). Sorry that your cycle didn't work out this month timing wise. Did you manage to get some BDing in a little earlier?


----------



## greenarcher

Only on cd7, so this month will be a wash. I'm enjoying following g you in your tww though :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Tww is uneventful so far. I keep having twinges down there. But I've had twinges before and they've amounted to nothing. I'm pretty emotional and have acne break outs galore. I'm not tracking or checking anything. I will test next Saturday because it's my brother's wedding and I want to know if I can drink without worry. It will be towards the end of my TWW. I just feel depressed and angry. So going to do some self care tonight to feel better


----------



## mnelson815

Hey ladies,

Just thought I would update here. I see a few of us have spent most of our time on the LTTTC and ART boards now, but in case anyone googles this thread I want them to know the outcome of the procedures I had done. Since I am one who always googles and hates when people don't update at the end haha.

Had follow up Sonohysterogram last Friday. That was the WORST. My first SHG wasn't so bad, little bit of spotting, and more cramping than an HSG but overall nothing crazy. This one was insane. The first catheter was leaking, so I had saline just pouring out of me for a nice bit. Then the cramping was so terrible that I thought I might actually throw up. They were trying to determine if there was any scar tissue from the surgery, polyps that remained or grew back,or if it looked all cleaned up. Well after catheter one, they decided to try another one, that one also leaked but whatever, they got all the pictures they wanted.

I have a little bit of a residual septum, but that was to be expected. It is less than 1cm, and the reason my RE left it is because I have a small dip on the outside of my uterus as well, so they wanted to ensure they maintain the integrity of the uterus ' width so that if I am to get pregnant, I will not suffer a rupture. Anyways, less than 1cm is better than the 5 I had before dividing it in two. I met with the RE last night and he went over all of this. Now I just have a small dip at the top instead of a divided looking uterus. He showed me the pictures, as well as the pictures of polyps... those are crazy. I mean, its just a fluffy pink ball, but it looked HUGE and he had to remind me that the camera they use is so small so my 6mm polyps looked massive to myself.
All in all, everything is clear, no new polyps, no scar tissue so we were free to move forward. I asked a bunch of questions and he was great at answering them all. He then suggested moving forward with IUI. He said it was up to us to do IUI or IVF but he thought we were great candidates for IUI since DH has a below normal sperm count but not quite male factor IF yet. He said it is much more successful with cases like ours than with something like unexplained since getting more of his sperm up there would likely yield a greater benefit for us since someone with a regular count probably gets them up there already. However, I still feel that with the possible endo I dont know if IUI will really work, and I worry about doing 3 rounds and then having to still pay for IVF and adding that to our costs. We would also have to wait 2 months after IUI to start IVF. So right now we are trying to weigh our options. Our RE said that with 3 tries at IUI we would have a cumulative success rates around 38%, where IVF would likely be 60%. Trying to weigh what we should do right now. I am the youngest I will be right now, so that means lower doses of stims, likely better quantity and quality of eggs, and all of those factors to think about before putting IVF off for 6+ months. If we decide to go with IVF, I would call in my next cycle which would be around the 25th of May, and we would likely be offered a cycle right away they said. So that would be starting suppression during June since I am on an antagonist protocol because of my age and ovarian reserve, and then starting stims around end of June, possible early July retrieval. 

ITS ALL HAPPENING FINALLLYYYYYYYYYY.... now just to make the right decision....


----------



## BelleNuit

Wow mnelson!!! After SO MUCH waiting you finally have a chance to really try!! Whatever you decide to do it will be the right choice for you. It sounds like you are leaning towards IVF, go for it I say if that is what feels right to you!

And it's true, unexplained pretty much has the worst success rates for IUI lol. But that's what we're going with for now :) I start my cycle monitoring today!


----------



## puma1986

Hello Belle, Green, & MNelson! I was seriously hoping to log on and see one of you had gotten your BFP! We are still not TTC but I am excited to try again once we move (in the next 4-9 months) sigh. Belle so excited to hear about your new approach! You know what's odd? I haven't had any EWCM, any twinges, or ANYTHING since I've stopped TTC. So either I was absolutely crazy before or my body has realized I've stopped trying and has also stopped trying to get pregnant lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya it feels like we've already been ttc for an eternity lol. I'm hoping we'll all make it there eventually, one way or another. Baseline ultrasound on Wednesday was good, showed 19 antral follicles. I'll be going back in a couple days on CD 10 to see how they've been progressing. Will be interesting to see how many follicles the femara has me developing. Probably just one is my guess. 

Puma I do think there is a mind body connection, so your body probably got the memo that right now isn't the time to try! I'm excited for you to get back to trying again after your move! Although I'm sure the break for it all is fantastic :)


----------



## jenstanley

Hey yall,

I'm new to this forum. I figured I would try it out. I don't have many friends who I can talk to about it. This is my third month TTC, and the first month of me actually watching for my ovulation with a OPK. At this point, I am at 4DPO, and I know that's too early for anything to be determined, but I have googled every thing I possibly could on how to look for early pregnancy symptoms. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's pretty difficult. I've only been TTC for three months, and it has been very stressful! 

Any tips for getting through this wait? I already know i'm going to have a hard time waiting to take a pregnancy test til my missed period, but I'm going to attempt. 

Any advice is nice. Thank you :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome to bnb Jen. I'm sure you will be pregnant very soon. The monthly testing threads in the TWW forum are a great way to meet new people and symptom spot throughout the TWW. 

This is my 22nd cycle and I can tell you that early pregnancy "symptoms" don't amount to much and are essentially the same as progesterone symptoms that you would get before AF anyway. Enjoy your TWW knowing that you've done everything you can and there is nothing left to be done. If you try long enough you might even find yourself looking forward to the TWW. For myself, it's become a reprieve from stressful fertility treatments. 

All the best to you.


----------



## puma1986

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? 

I have finally reached the point where I break down crying every time I see a baby or a pregnant woman. My fertility doctor thought it would be a good idea to send me to a high risk specialist to discuss things. Im sitting in an office full of pregnant women and and babies and I feel sick. I told my husband that I hate my body and that this isn't fair. 

All I want is a baby. I've been having panic attacks and anxiety attacks and am on numerous medications because I can't keep it together. 

Having a baby should be simple. Struggling to conceive is cruel. :( I'm so sad.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma, I'm sorry you are having such a tough time with things. I have been there too. I almost burst into tears when meeting my friend's newborn for the first time. Infertility really is awful to go through. When we first started chatting here I never expected that the 3 of us would all face infertility. Those seem like terrible odds lol. 

What has really been helping me is that I made a friend (who I found online) from my city who is also going through infertility. We meet every couple of weeks and talk about our experiences. Talking about it out loud with someone who understands is really helpful. Before I couldn't talk about it at all without crying.

AFM we are on our second IUI now. I'm not sure what to expect. I have no expectations either way to be honest. My lining was the thickest it's ever been and we had a really good sperm count. But we only had one egg and the IUI was done too early (imo) so it could probably go either way. I'm just sick of this all.


----------



## greenarcher

I love you guys. Going through thus sucks. And it's different for everyone going through it. You're both in my thoughts often. 

We're just ntnp, sort of tracking bd. I don't expect to be pregnant, but getting back on birth control seems pointless.


----------



## puma1986

You both are so amazing. I wish I had someone like that to talk to. We were all drawn to this thread for a reason; this is extremely evident now. I hope your IUI does magic this month Belle. 

Green, I know exactly what you mean. We aren't trying and just using the pull out method until we move. But if we can't get pregnant when intentionally letting our swimmers free, then the likelyhood of accidentally getting pregnant with the pull out method would be impossible. 

I have cried every. Single. Freaking. Day about this. I also found a gray hair. My body is failing me. :( I'm getting too old. Ill be 31 this November and I'm pissed the fuck off that the one thing in the world that I want.... I cant have. 

I want to punch women in the face who are pregnant and complain about it and who don't want their babies. FFS! Getting pregnant is suppose to be easy! 

Ladies, we should all just fly to some location for the weekend and drink our sorrows away. (This is coming from someone who never drinks anymore). And we can eat pumpkin pie and cry.

Have you seen the movie Storks yet? If not? Don't. You will cry. The little boy is basically my son begging for a brother or sister. Hes going to be 10. TEN!!!!!! And he's been begging me for years!!!!!!!!! 

Life is cruel. My chest and heart hurts. I'm so angry ladies. I'm sorry. I just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm so sorry Puma. With your autoimmune condition I can understand how you might feel like your body is failing you. Since we are still unexplained most of the time I just feel confused about why this is happening to us at all. That said you are not too old, you are only 31 which is an age that many women have their first baby at these days. What is happening is not fair and its completely okay to feel angry and sad about this whole thing. Infertility, regardless of the outcome, is something that needs to be grieved and unfortunately it is a grief that isn't well understood by many. If you need someone to talk to consider asking your local fertility clinic if they have a support group. While the chat forums (including you wonderful ladies) are immensely helpful I can't stress enough how good it has felt to actually say these things out loud to someone else going through the same thing. I'm now able to talk about my infertility without crying, whereas before I could literally feel my heart clenching every time it was brought up. 

I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel not even being able to try right now. We aren't able to do an IUI for July and I feel like regular BDing is kind of pointless lol.. So we'll have our last IUI in August and if that doesn't work out I want to wait until December/January for IVF. I think for those months in between we'll just ntnp too. Continuously ttc is awful. 

I'm here for you puma, whenever you need!


----------



## MandyTorres

BabyC4Me said:


> HEY LADIES!!!!
> 
> Me and Hubbie are on cycle #2 of TTC our first little peanut. Im 28 and hes turning 27 in August.
> 
> This cycle I started using OPKS which are very helpful in knowing when BDing is most important! ( its important daily..but...you know lol)
> 
> I am hopeful this cycle, on CD15 and had a dark OPK test result this morning so...within the next 12-36 hours my little egg will drop! So excited.
> 
> AF is expected April April 16th, so the TWW is realllllllllll
> 
> 
> I have not had any ovulation symptoms but im sure thats OK...
> 
> just looking for some support this go around, I know its early in our journey but im a bit of a control freak and when I know im doing all that I can for a result and it doesnt work, I try and figure out what the issue was and try and fix it!
> 
> But ....we shall see what is in the cards for us this time! Trying to be hands off but my hands are never idle. lol
> 
> Baby Dust to all !!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxo



Hey, I was the same way 4 years ago when my husband and I first started trying. I was 27 then and just now turned 31. One thing I've learned is you really have NO control. I myself am a big control freak. 

I've done everything from herbs, acupuncture, Chinese herbs, hsg, clomid, "relaxing", not thinking about it. 4 years later still no baby. We fall in the category of "unexplained" infertility" Next up is iui in August. 

To avoid any headaches and heart aches I would recommend going to your doctor for a quick evaluation and also send your husband for a sperm analysis. It's way to early to say there's a problem but it doesn't hurt to let your gyno know you're trying. I wish you the best and I pray that no on else goes through what I have. 

Lots of love Mandy**

Spoiler
:dust::dust:


----------



## greenarcher

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm on here more and more frequently these days. I've been stalking Belle and her iui cycles.

Puma, are you doing any better, love? Did you find a local support group? I'm right there with you ttc #1 and turning 31 in september. My mom was 31 when she had her 6TH CHILD. I can't believe I'm not a mom yet, sometimes. 

I've reached the apathy stage, Belle. I stopped tracking anything, just try to bd every 3 days or so. At this point, I've resigned myself to never having kids. I don't think it's possible for us. Now, my mental state is, if we get pregnant, it will be a nice surprise. Expecting nothing of course. 

Ugh. I think the 3 of us need to start a TTC #1 thread in the LTTC section. (Puma still with us, of course)


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome Mandy, BabyC actually ended up conceiving a few months after that post. I'm sure she's already had her baby by now to be honest. Pretty much everyone on this thread has already had their babies except for the last few of us. I am also in the unexplained category and have had 2 IUIs fail now. I'm debating whether or not to do injectibles for the 3rd and last IUI.

Green I always appreciate your support. I'm sorry you've reached the apathy stage. It's a hard spot to be in. You still want it just as much, but the problems (whatever they are) feel insurmountable at times.

If you created a TTC1 thread in the LTTTC forum I would join. I do get frustrated with people who have been trying 1-2 months popping in here and then disappearing shortly after becoming pregnant. I'm happy for them, but it sucks that it's never one of us lol


----------



## greenarcher

I looked for a lttc #1 thread and didn't see it. I've been following belles journal but how are my other ladies doing??

We're now on 16 months of trying with no second line in sight. I stopped tracking in November. Took December off, and had one anov cycle last month. So I'm guessing about 14 cycles now. No question now that we have a problem. 

Husband started his job this week (after 14 months of unemployment). Thank bloody Christ. He's much much happier. And now that we have steady income again, testing is back on the table. But...

I don't think he's serious enough about it. I don't think he'll ever go get tested. Its so awkward for them. I guess it's time for me to go find a gyno in my new town. After I take that first step and have an initial appt to discuss infertility, I'm not going anything else until he gets a SA done. 

Yaaaaay....


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Green that you are officially in the unexplained infertility category. I think getting testing done is a positive step. Do you know whats more awkward then "finishing" in a cup? All of the testing and subsequent "treatment" that we ladies have to go through. Never did I think I would have two people standing over top of me with my bottom bared talking about how they're going to get me pregnant before popping one of those god awful internal ultrasound wands up my hoo ha. And thats not even the worst of it LOL. If you pursue treatment, your DH will be finishing in a cup many many times over, so surely he can do it to get things checked out. 

I'm glad to hear that he is working now! That will do wonders for his self esteem and mood I think. I know my own DH is absolutely miserable when he is unemployed. How are things on the job front for you? 

If you are wanting to join a LTTTC thread you can try out the Clomid Buddies thread that I'm on. I don't think there is anyone left there who is on clomid/femara anymore lol. Everyone that was is already pregnant, and the few of us who are left are pursuing IUI/IVF. It's a pretty welcoming group of ladies and most of us are working on number 1


----------



## puma1986

Hi ladies! We are still trying. Found out my DH has low counts, bad motility, et cetera. We start our first IUI next month with Clomid and the trigger shot! One of us are going to conceive gosh dangit. Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Puma, sorry to hear about the SA results. Thats fantastic that you are going to start IUI next month though! IUI can work really well for those with mild male factor. So excited for you!

DH and I are still on a break from ttc. We did 2 IUIs (May and June) and then July just ntnp. In july I developed a fairly large ovarian cyst that prevented me from Oing in August (had an anovulatory cycle, bummer!). Now I'm seeing a naturopath and have started taking a bunch of herbs to hopefully balance my hormones out. We aren't going to ttc while taking the herbs (so for 2 months) just in case there are any contraindications for pregnancy. Then once we get the go ahead we'll do our last IUI. We're still unexplained but naturopath seems to think my lower estrogen and therefore thinner lining is the culprit (what I've been saying all along). She seems confident that she can treat it, so I guess we'll see what happens. 

Its pretty crazy how time goes.


----------



## greenarcher

Puma!! When is iui??


----------



## OhHappyZ

greenarcher said:


> I don't think he's serious enough about it. I don't think he'll ever go get tested. Its so awkward for them. I guess it's time for me to go find a gyno in my new town. After I take that first step and have an initial appt to discuss infertility, I'm not going anything else until he gets a SA done.
> 
> Yaaaaay....

I know I'm not the only one here who thinks, gee, I wish all I had to do was Orgasm to find out if there was something wrong with me!! NO! Women have to go through all sorts of crazy testing (blood, up the vag, surgery!), and all a man needs to do is cum in a cup :wacko: boy, please. Find something else insignificant to complain about and just cum in this damn cup for me. Poor thing, NOT!


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL Z that sums up my thoughts on the manner precisely!

Well I'm CD 2 on my 27th cycle since starting trying (oy). We're back to trying naturally this month, which the help of chinese herbs. Guess we'll see what comes of it. I'm aiming to do our last IUI in November.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Belle, have you tried castor oil packs?


----------



## BelleNuit

Z I have always wanted to try them but I can never find them in store. Where do you purchase them from?


----------



## puma1986

I'm going to hop over to the Clomid buddies thread that Belle mentioned!

Green: I'm taking clomid CD 3-7 (currently on CD 6 now) and have my first U/S this upcoming Friday! I doubt my follicles will be anywhere close to ready yet so I suspect my IUI will be next week and Ill probably have to administer (gag) the trigger shot to myself this upcoming weekend. Lol My DH is terrified of needles so I am on my own!


----------



## BelleNuit

So today must be your last day of femara puma?!? 

I did two IUIs with femara 3-7 (2.5mg) it works pretty well I'd say. Stoked to hear how your appointment goes on Friday!

You are more than welcome in the clomid buddies thread, its over in the ltttc section. I'd say everyone here is tbh! 

I've been on the chinese herbs for a month now and I must say I'm feeling a lot of twinges in my right ovary. I usually only get twinging like this when I'm on femara, so I think the herbs must be doing something. I've been doing pretty well at sticking with my diet changes (I can't believe how successful I've been at it!). I'm planning to try seed cycling this month. Its where you eat chia and ground flax seed during your FP to support estrogen and pumpkin and sunflower seed during your LP to support progesterone. Seeds are super high in nutritional value so even if it doesn't do anything its still good nutrition!


----------



## puma1986

Today is my last day! :) How many follicles did you develop on femara? Was is the lowest dose? I'm not sure what the equivalency is to clomid. I'm on 50mg. I really hope I have 2-3 follicles! Since I don't have any issues ovulating I am hoping that I get at least one extra! If feels good to feel optimistic after a year and a half of trying. Now that we know DH has MFI issues (testing should have been done so long ago) we can plan better. We can't afford IVF so I really hope that 1 of the 3 IUIs we have planned works!

How many follicles did you have? I'm not worried about the chances of twins or even triplets. They run in my family anyways and my half sister has twins. 

Thanks for the recommendations on seeds!!! I actually bought mucinex and preseed for this cycle as well and ate pineapple core (CD 1-4) but stopped because it started tasting weird after a few days in the fridge and I'm too lazy to cut up another one haha

Great job sticking with your diet changes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I was on a 2.5mg dose which is equivalent to 50mg clomid. My first cycle I got 3 large, mature follicles. My second cycle I had 2 cysts so probably didn't respond as well as I could have. I got 1 large mature follicle and 5 small immature follicles in the 11-14mm range that cycle


----------



## OhHappyZ

BelleNuit said:


> Z I have always wanted to try them but I can never find them in store. Where do you purchase them from?

I don't know where you are from, but I went to Sprouts. Pretty much any health food store will have the oil (usually with the essential oils section) and the flannel. If not, Amazon!!

Both times I got pregnant I used them. I'm convinced it helped mellow and normalize things, even though I had endo the whole time and didn't know!

Seriously, give em a shot. If anything, it's really relaxing lol


----------



## puma1986

3 large follicles?! That great.I am sorry to hear about the cysts the following month. Do you think they formed because of the femara? Are you planning for another monitored IUI cycle?


----------



## BelleNuit

I did 5 femara cycles, 2 of which I did with IUI and had monitoring and I had cysts for both of them. I then took a cycle off and went for my last IUI with femara in August. The cycle was cancelled due to s very large cyst. I ended up not even ovulating that month. Took a break the cycle after and started seeing a naturopath. This will be my first cycle trying again. I'll probably do my last IUI in February after giving the naturopath stuff time to work. 

So I expect I had cysts with every cycle of femara but I can't prove that.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Z for that info! I'll have to check online to order them in!


----------



## puma1986

Well I went in for my ultrasound today and my right ovary only had very tiny follicles - nothing even really measurable. My left ovary possibly had a cyst. She said she couldn't quite determine if it was a cyst or a follicle but if it was a cyst then I wouldn't ovulate from that one. So..... my IUI cycle was scrapped. She does want me to increase the clomid next month. I cried for about 30 minutes after I left. I understand. She told us to go ahead and try on our own this month but that she didn't want to waste the trigger shot if I'm not going to have at least 3 good quality follicles. 

So.... that's that. I suppose.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry puma :( it's devastating when you have your heart and mind so set on something. I'm here for you. I had an IUI cancelled too because of a cyst. It sucks!


----------



## puma1986

Thank you. I really appreciate it. I mean that. Do you think the femara and clomid are causing these cysts on us?


----------



## BelleNuit

Cysts are pretty common with any kind of stimulation med, so that's my guess! I probably got 1-2 cysts every femara cycle I had. They usually go away after a cycle or 2 though!

I hope the higher dose will work better for you! I think it's better to cancel the IUI then to go through all that effort when it's not going to give you the best odds. I ended up being glad they cancelled my IUI because I ended up not even ovulating that cycle. So an IUI would have been a total waste!


----------



## puma1986

Yes that would certainly make sense! I had a very bizarre thing happen this morning. Today is CD12 for me and I was sitting on the computer and I could feel the "frisky sensation" of an oncoming ovulation. I ended up having to go to the bathroom to pee shortly after and I saw a ton of cm but within the cm was a little bit of dark brown spotting. Now, I'm 30 and have had a period since I was 11. Never in the last 19 years have I ever spotted mid cycle. So I am really confused. 

Perhaps I would think that it was due to ovulation, but all of my OPK's have been negative recently. There is NO WAY it could be implantation bleeding. I'm only CD12! I usually ovulate around CD16. What in the world do you think this could be? Have you experienced this before?


----------



## puma1986

It must have something to do with the Clomid because that is the only differing factor this month. :/


----------



## BelleNuit

I often got mid cycle spotting like that when I was on femara. I attributed it to ovulation. It seems that people aren't sure if its from a little bleeding when the follicle bursts or if it comes from the change in hormones that happens just before ovulation which results in a slight loosening of the endometrium. 

Either way I would take that spotting and the ewcm as a sign that ovulation is coming for you!

I'm CD 15 today and I had a bit of ewcm this AM. I often get ewcm on 1 dpo so I'm thinking I maybe O'd yesterday? I didn't do anything to track O this cycle. We'll BD once more today just to make sure we're all covered!


----------



## puma1986

Awe we are almost cycle buddies! Hooray for potential ovulation! If you spotted while using femara then I am going to assume that - that is precisely what is going on with me too. I hope I do ovulate this month, even if it is only from my right ovary. I was taking a look at my RE's notes from the ultrasound and she indicated that she thinks I have a possible complex cyst:

Endometrium measures 6 mm
Right ovary measures 3.03 X 2.09 X 2.92 cm with follicles < 10 mm
Left ovary with 35 X 25 mm complex appearing cyst with 22 X 16 mm hemorrhagic area within 


IMPRESSION follicular study as noted above.

(N83.202) Cyst of left ovary (primary encounter diagnosis)


I was looking up complex cysts and there is a chance of malignancy with them?! I really hope this cyst disappears by next month.


----------



## BelleNuit

That sounds like a really huge cyst. I had hemorrhagic cysts with my femara cycles but I don't think any were that size. I couldn't say how large the cyst I had was in August but it looked pretty massive on the ultrasound screen and it did disrupt my ovulation that cycle. 

It might take a couple cycles for the cyst to resolve. Might be best to put off the IUI until the cyst is gone because it may disrupt hormone levels. If it doesn't go away on its own docs can go in and drain it.


----------



## puma1986

You're probably right although it's a tough pill to swallow. Sadly we are moving at the end of next month so delaying another IUI cycle may result in not being able to really try again for another six months or so. We'll be staying with my husband's family in Oregon for two months and then staying with my family in Washington for two months while we are looking at a potential home to purchase. Transfering doctors is going to be difficult and I doubt any RE's will want to just pick up where my RE left off. This TTC business is awful. Who would have thought that a year and a half later we would all still be ttc. At least we have eachother!


----------



## BelleNuit

Do you do a baseline CD 3 scan with your IUI cycles? You could try to do IUI next cycle, your doc should be able to let you know if the cyst will impact things for you! My IUI was cancelled on a day 3 scan, my RE said that the cyst would impact how the letrozole would work (I think stimulation meds can sometimes makes cysts larger). 

I can understand feeling frustrated at having to wait though. We started working with a naturopath in August and it will take 6 months to get through her treatment plan before we start IUI again. I know 6 months can seem like a super long time, but when you've already been trying for nearly 2 years it doesn't seem so bad. At the end of the day I want to give us the best chance possible at having a pregnancy (and a healthy pregnancy at that). 

If it helps at all, my naturopath put me on myo-inositol to reduce the occurrence of cysts. Maybe that is something that could help for you as well? 

I'm sorry you have to look at transferring docs, that is a pain. I think actually given your history that most REs would be supportive of picking up again with IUI. 

It is kind of incredible to me that we are all still ttc. This thread actually ended up with terrible statistics if you think about it lol. Only a few people from the beginning managed to conceive.


----------



## greenarcher

Wow, I'm sorry to hear you're both having problems with cysts. Did either of you know you'd experienced one without any stimulation? I'm wondering how common a side effect it is. 

I ended up having almost a 40 day cycle with the lightest period I've had in a while (and mine are super light in the first place). I've decided I'm going to finally find a local gyno and get in for a fertility consult. Well see how that goes. How quickly did they recommend you guys have your oh checked out?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Green, I had my DH checked out at the same time that I had my fertility testing done. There was a 8 week long waitlist for the SA in my city, so I was glad to get an early start on it. I had only had one ultrasound done during a natural cycle and I had no cysts on that ultrasound, so I really do think its related to the stim meds for me. 

I think its great that you've decided to get checked out. I know how scary that process can be in the beginning. But at least once its done you hopefully won't have to wonder whats going on!


----------



## puma1986

My RE wanted my DH tested a long time ago but we never did it because we thought the issue was me (having been diagnosed with Lupus and all). Supposedly male factor infertility is one of the easiest complications to fix.

I am absolutely confused. I know I am probably overthinking everything but my OPKS appear to be getting lighter! 

I am going to lay out some information, and perhaps you ladies can help me figure out what the heck is going on. 

*****Usually I ovulate on CD 14-16... never any later. 
*****This cycle I was on Clomid CD 3-7

1. *CD10* (Sept 22nd) ultrasound showed a possible 35mm cyst on left ovary and several follicles under 10mm on right ovary. Due to cyst, doc cancelled this months IUI and trigger shot. 
2. *CD11* (Sept 23rd) took an opk which had some color (see below) but was not positive. 
3. *CD12* (Sept 24th) brown spotting in the AM and cramping (never spotted ever mid-cycle before)
4. *CD13* (Sept 25th) brown spotting with bright red tinge mixed in. OPK appears even lighter.

My question is this: Belle had mentioned that spotting can happen from the loosening of the endo or from when a follicle bursts. In either of this situations, I feel that my OPK definitely should have shown positive within the past three days, right? Especially given the bleeding? And why does it seem that my OPK's are getting lighter? I realize that my body is acting crazy because it's on a medication that it isn't used to but it is giving me conflicting information. 

On one hand, it seems like my body is ramping up for a strong ovulation (given the bleeding the past two days) but on the other hand there is no evidence of an LH surge. 

What the heck man. :growlmad::friends:

P.s. and the other thing that confused me too, is that every website said you are supposed to ovulate within 5-7 days of your last pill. I'm sitting at 6 days now. :/
 



Attached Files:







OPKS.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Puma, I hate to say it, but its also possible you are having an anovulatory cycle. When I had my large cyst in August I didn't end up ovulating. I started spotting on CD 12 and the spotting continued for 5 days until AF showed. I had an anovulatory cycle nearly 2 years ago and on that cycle I even had a positive OPK and still didn't ovulate. So it happens, it just sucks when it does!

I think in your case the cyst is just messing up all of your hormones this cycle (as mine did). I hope things will become more clear in the next few days!


----------



## puma1986

Yeah, considering the OPKs I think youre totally right about this. Stupid cyst. Go away! I also read right before I saw your response that sometimes larger cysts can cause spotting, too. I wasn't expecting to see a BFP this month anyways, especially after the IUI was cancelled but it is definitely baffling to experience such things when historically they haven't been common. Oh well. Ill keep chugging along as I always have! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I definitely hear you on that! I don't think I've had trouble with cysts before and anovulatory cycles don't commonly happen to me either, and yet it did. Its super frustrating though! Like why can't my damn body just cooperate with me lol.


----------



## greenarcher

Hey Puma, did iui ever get rescheduled ?

Also, hey guys, I have my first infertility appointment ever tomorrow. It's also been about 18 months since I've seen my gyno last. What can I expect for my first visit? Im nervous and i don't really understand why.


----------



## BelleNuit

The first visit is a breeze! They will talk about what testing they would like you to complete before going on to treatment. After all of our testing we had a follow-up appointment where we decided what treatment plan to pursue. If you have any questions at all (any) the first appointment is a good time to ask! It's more just a meet and greet. Good luck! Let us know how it all goes. I get how much it sucks to be at this point but you are making progress!


----------



## greenarcher

Why am I nervous ? This is dumb... 

In room, waiting for doc after nurse


----------



## BelleNuit

It's okay to be nervous. I was totally nervous my first appointment. I ended up crying in the docs office lol. It's okay, these docs have seen it all.


----------



## greenarcher

Very true. I really like the doc. He's going to order 3 months of progesterone testing and SA on top of my opks (ugh) and temping and we'll make sure I'm ovulating. After that, he suggests imaging. Is that close to y'alls experience ? 

Also, today, I took time to imagine my husband and I with a kid. It's had always been vague in my mind, and I'd done more thinking about us kidless instead. Now I've seen it, and it's beautiful, and I want it so bad. Temping and opks are going to suck again, but we're getting our own place again in a week, so hiding my pee cup will me less awkward.


----------



## BelleNuit

I did one month of Day 3 and Day 21 (progesterone) blood testing and I had an ultrasound done at the same time as my bloodwork to check state of ovaries, a few months after I had an HSG. 

I think the plan to check and monitor ovulation for a few months via progesterone makes a lot of sense! If you're not actually ovulating that is a fantastically easy fix! It sounds like your doc is diligent and will take things one step at a time! Thats perfect and shouldn't be too overwhelming!

Also exciting news to hear that you will be getting your own place again. I think its really sweet and important to imagine what your child would be like now and then. I find that pretty painful myself, but every once in awhile I let myself go there. The other day I thought about the names we had picked out when we first started trying... its probably been close to a year since I last thought about those names. 

I hope we'll all get there, one way or another.


----------



## puma1986

Aweeeeeee Green! They say that visualizing things you want is the first step to manifesting them. Im so excited for you!

Belle, did Femara delay your cycle? I'm 3 days late (NOT) normal. My HPTs are all negative though.


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma I had one cycle delayed a day or so by femara due to higher progesterone!


----------



## greenarcher

Ugh, limbo! Sorry to hear puma. Is this your first time on femara? Keep us posted!! 

My doc is only doing day 21 progesterone. I guess I'll ask him about day 3 if my first 21 test is low.


----------



## puma1986

Belle: How long was it delayed? Did you have to take something to jumpstart AF?

Green: Yep! I'm actually on clomid, but basically the same thing! I feel no cramping! My BBs have been horribly sore for over a week! Which is sort of normal but it usually eases a day or two before my period which is ANOTHER reason I don't feel like its on its way. I ovulate just fine on my own for the most part. Gah! At least until I took clomid. Im going on four days late now!


----------



## BelleNuit

It was only delayed a day or two and it started itself! Sorry you're in limbo land! I was there myself last cycle, it was 30 days long! Which has never happened to me before lol. Next longest cycle was 28 days


----------



## puma1986

That's so bizarre :/ my cycle is usually 29-30 and I'm at CD 34 as of one minute ago. So....wtf. Like you, I've never been more than CD30. Of course it's the weekend so I can't contact my Dr. I'm going to be so mad if clomid screwed up my body's ability to ovulate. For you, waiting two days in limbo land must have seriously been awful. At this point we try so hard not to become hopeful!


----------



## BelleNuit

Puma was this the same cycle you had a cyst for? When I had a cyst it seriously messed up my cycles. The first one went late and then the next one was only a 17 day cycle. Those cysts can change things around for a person quite a bit! Of course I hope it's something much more exciting for you! 

You're right though at this point TTC I really do try to keep my expectations in check. Last cycle was pretty tough. I actually imagined what my kids would look like, and even looked up the due date. It all ended the same way as usual though.


----------



## puma1986

This doesn't get any easier. We do lessen our expectations because otherwise every month ends in heartbreak. I allowed myself to get excited this morning and went out and bought a First Response. Of course, it was negative. This journey is so so hard.

Yes, same cycle as the cyst. She told me she was going to do a scan on cd3 to see if the cyst had gone away but I can't seem to get to CD1!


----------



## puma1986

My sister has a set of twins, A boy, and a girl. Four kids in total.
Fell pregnant by accident every single time. She keeps saying "it'll happen when its meant to"..... :( thanks.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry puma. Those BFNs always hurt, no matter how low we keep our expectations. 

I hope CD 1 comes for you soon! Do you know if you ovulated this cycle? Sometimes cysts can prevent ovulation and some ladies end up having super long anovulatory cycles. I really hope that's not what's happening!


----------



## puma1986

Sadly no. I stopped temping last year when I realized it was consuming my life. For the first time I had mid cycle spotting on cd12,13,14. So that seems promising but I have no idea if I actually ovulated. If I didnt ovulate, that could also be why I haven't started. I told my husband I was getting the test this morning. He seemed excited. After I took the test I didn't seem excited and he said, "I guess that's a no, then, huh". I told him I didn't know what was going on and became silent. He asked what was wrong but he already knew. I didn't say anything. He walked over and kissed my forehead then walked out. 

My cyst was 35x25mm so I doubt it has gone away. If I'm not mistaken, that's like a 3 cm cyst. Probably because of the stupid clomid. 

Weren't you only a couple days ahead of me?


----------



## BelleNuit

My last cycle started on Sept 10. We were right around the same point in our cycle though. A 3cm cyst is pretty huge. Even if you ovulated it could very well be extending your cycle. 

I'm really sorry puma. It sounds like your DH is taking good care of you though.


----------



## greenarcher

That is a fairly large cyst. sorry things are so wacky. I totally feel you with keeping things in check. Unfortunately, every time something different happens, its hard not to get a little of that hope back. 

CD 21 bloods for me tomorrow (actually CD27, but it's supposed to be 7 days after O, and I am a late ovulator). Any ideas how I can get my OH to stop putting of his SA? What did your OHs do to make the awkward process easier?


----------



## BelleNuit

My DH actually wanted to get his SA done because it was a reassurance to him. He then took great joy in bragging about his numbers to anyone who would listen *facepalm* LOL. Maybe you could frame it that way for him, that it could actually be good news

Good luck with your bloodwork tomorrow!


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you! Do you mind if I ask what your prior test results were when you did prog testing.


----------



## BelleNuit

When I went for progesterone testing on a natural cycle it was ~40 nmol/L. When I had it tested on a femara cycle with 3 follicles it was over 100. Over 30 nmol/L indicates ovulation.


----------



## puma1986

I played it off like it wasn't a big deal and even offered to "help" hah! I would tell him its really not a big deal at all! MFI is one of the easiest things to treat if that turns out to be the case! Just let him know that my husband did it recently and it really wasn't that awkward compared to what he had envisioned.

lol


----------



## puma1986

Emailed my doc today. The nurse emailed me back and told me to go get my Beta labs completed. Should have results tomorrow. I'm actually 7 days late tomorrow. I was a day off this while time. I have no real hope realizing ita most likely the cyst and/or clomid. Ill let you ladies know!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck puma! I hope its a pleasant surprise for you!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Good luck puma! I hope its a pleasant surprise for you!

Of course, there are no results! Last time I had a blood test done, the results showed in mychart within a few hours. The Lab tech said I should have results no later than this morning. I logged in, and there were no results! The only thing I can think is that my fertility doc put a hold on my lab tests so her office can call and tell me either way. I should definitely have results by now! This is driving me nuts!:dohh:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh man I would be going crazy!! Hope you get those results soon!


----------



## greenarcher

ARG!!! Post as soon as you get them! I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## puma1986

Thanks Green! 

My results came back negative this morning. That doesn't definitively rule it out if I am super early, but I suspect that I am not. 

She wants me to take Provera to jumpstart my period since I am a week late. I am concerned about this for two reasons. 

First: I ovulated JUST peachy until I took clomid and it screwed me up (or perhaps the cyst did that I am sure was caused by clomid) and I am worried about taking another medication that might further mess up my body. 

Second: In the 0.001 percent chance I am pregnant, and I'm certain I am not, but If I were to be, I am worried that it would flush it out! 

:growlmad::nope::shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma, sorry about the negative today! If you want to wait another week before taking the provera I completely understand! It's possible the clomid caused the cyst, especially if you have been taking it for a couple months already!

The provera just gives you a withdrawal bleed so your body can recruit new follicles to develop. Some ladies will have 60+ day anovulatory cycles and use provera to get things started again!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> Hey puma, sorry about the negative today! If you want to wait another week before taking the provera I completely understand! It's possible the clomid caused the cyst, especially if you have been taking it for a couple months already!
> 
> The provera just gives you a withdrawal bleed so your body can recruit new follicles to develop. Some ladies will have 60+ day anovulatory cycles and use provera to get things started again!

I'll probably go ahead and wait just 4-5 more days. My DH doesn't want me to take ANY more meds since my cycle is late, which is understandable. We will see if anything changes between now and 5 days from now. Also! We are moving across the states this weekend so next week I may not be able to log on as often but will check in as I can! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I think it makes sense not to take clomid or femara until that cyst resolves! It might take a couple of cycles to completely clear up. Some women will even have them drained by the doc if it's a stubborn cyst! I hope it just goes away!

Exciting times in your life with a move across the country! Wow!! That will be a huge change! We are always happy to see you and will be here when you get back :)


----------



## greenarcher

That's a big move! I think you're right in delaying provera a few more days. I hope you'll have a chance to log in and give us an update when you have one!!

And, cd1 today, maybe yesterday. Of course, I'll have a nice, precisely 28 day cycle the one time i go to the doc so that my progesterone test is literally the last day of my cycle. Dammit. I wonder if ANY useful information will come from the result.


----------



## puma1986

Update: Started AF late. Exactly one week late. We will have to keep this in mind for all of our future cycles so we can maintain a balanced mind when we find that we are late :) The good news is that I'm happy my body started back up on its own. I'm still going to pick up the provera from the pharmacy to have for future use!

Green! A new cycle! Doesnt it always happen that way!? What are the odds, really? Haha please let us know how the appointment goes! This move will open a new chapter in our lives! Maybe a chapter which includes a little nugget!

Belle! Thank you for always being so encouraging, wonderful, and awesome! It was you who had done fertility accupuncture before, right? Would you recommend it? I don't have endometrial lining issues but I read that ones girls lining doubled in one month after acupuncture!


----------



## BelleNuit

How frustrating Green! My body always plays tricks on me too when I want it to behave. I swear it has a mind of its own lol.

Puma yes I did acupuncture and it worked well! On my monitored cycle my lining was 6mm at surge without acupuncture (too thin), and 8mm with acupuncture (just right!).

I can't afford it all the time though, so for now I'm just combining it with treatment cycles.


----------



## BelleNuit

Also stoked that AF started naturally for you Puma! Such a relief!


----------



## BelleNuit

Holy man I'm CD9 today. My fertile days start tomorrow. Would have missed it if I hadn't checked lol. I guess I'll start temping/OPKs tomorrow. Have done 2 castor oil packs so far. Will do another tonight (took a break yesterday). 

I don't really expect much, but I guess we'll try anyway. I've been trying to make peace/prepare myself for IVF. It seems inevitable at this point.

Otherwise in terms of the herbs. I have one more month of the progesterone/estrogen balancing herbs. I finish the liver promoting herbs this week and will start on another bottle for adrenal glands.


----------



## greenarcher

What do the caster oil packs do, Belle? Man every so often I forget how short your cycles are 

Puma - a week late! I wonder if that will be your new normal? Good to have the provera stash, I think ;)

Prog came back - 2ng - negative for ovulation.... at least it would be if it was taken at the right time instead of the last day of my cycle. Stupid fucking irregular cycles. 

Another test ordered next month. I bought some maca, do you think I should take it while I'm waiting for these tests? Or add it after the untreated test result is still negative?


----------



## BelleNuit

I don't think the maca will impact your progesterone testing Green! I'm not sure you can trust the current test though because progesterone drops quite a bit right before AF shows. Are you going to try to track O this cycle so that you can time the progesterone test better? 

Technically I haven't ovulated on CD 12 in over a year Woo Hoo! But I'm always afraid it could happen again, and its not unusual for me to have a day 13 O lol. 

The castor oil packs help to thicken lining, since that is something I struggle with!


----------



## greenarcher

Good to know, that's something I'm pretty sure I deal with too. Yea I'm not counting this result meaning anything. I actually had a ton of ewcw on CD 18ish for a few days. I thought I was going to have a longer cycle. Welp, opks this month, though if I have to start at CD 12 then im going to need to get a pretty decent stash.


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been considering buying OPKs online because they are so much cheaper. I've heard good things about the [email protected] brand from some ladies I know going through treatment. You can get 50 opk strips and 20 pregnancy tests for $30 on amazon. 

It is super weird you had all of that ewcm on day 18ish, and now just spotting. Maybe you're body geared up to O but didn't? Don't take this the wrong way, but I really hope the issue for you is an ovulatory problem because it is SO easy to treat and women seem to have success right away with the right treatment. I wish I had an ovulatory problem!


----------



## greenarcher

Honestly, yea that would be a relief. Take some Clomid and be done with it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya what a relief that would be!

I have sporadic anovulation due to low hormone levels. From what I've read that can indicate very subtle subclinical ovulatory dysfunction and also thin lining. So essentially I'm sub-fertile, but they don't know what caused the low hormone levels (could just be my genetics!). My DH also has morphology in the subfertile range, so I'm pretty sure the combination of the two is our problem. So we might get lucky with IUI, but will probably need IVF. Nice thing about low hormone levels is that it means I will probably respond well to IVF meds


----------



## puma1986

I'm back!!! Predicted day of ovulation is tomorrow, November 1st. Think we covered our bases this month? Lmao. 

https://i67.tinypic.com/1581n5x.png


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol definitely looks like you're good and covered! Good luck puma!!

I'm expecting AF sometime this weekend. I've sort of checked out though so don't really care anymore!


----------



## greenarcher

Haha! Excellent coverage ;)


----------



## puma1986

Hello ladies! 

Sorry for my absence! I hope you both have been well. Today I am one day late and thinking nothing of it since my lovely complex cyst is likely still lingering around. 

How are you guys doing? Any updates?


----------



## greenarcher

Haha right? Being late is nothing special anymore. I'm due tomorrow ish, nothing really new here. Got progesterone testing done, was normal


----------



## BelleNuit

Have you had your cyst checked out again yet puma? How did your move go?

Glad your progesterone was normal Green, sorry that it doesn't give you more answers though!

AFM I'm either O'ing today or tomorrow so we've been busy! Not expecting much though haha


----------



## puma1986

Green: I'm so glad your progesterone came back normal!!!

Belle: No I haven't because I have to be referred to a new fertility doc which means I have to establish a mew primary care doc out here first and have them refer me. Since we are staying with family while looking for a place to buy, I havent, unfortunately, started the process. I will though. I just don't want to have to switch doctors more than once. :)

As for you.... The only way to get pregnant is to DTD! So you're working in the right direction hehe


----------



## BelleNuit

It takes time to get all settled in!

Well we've definitely made an effort :) we'll try to bd once more tonight and then call it good!


----------



## puma1986

Wahooo!!! Here's to hoping that this month is the month. It's funny - when this whole journey started almost two years ago, I used to watch tons of pregnancy announcement videos. I fantasized about the day that I would also be able to create a pregnancy announcement. In fact, I remember us talking about how we planned to surprise our hubbies. Today, I started watching these videos again and I just sat there and cried and cried out of happiness. The difference this time is that I specifically searched for videos of couples who had been LTTTC, instead. I sat that crying out of happiness for them and although I realize that I (and possibly we) might still have a bit to go before we see our unicorn line, I know that we aren't alone in this - and that is encouraging. Yes, I'm pissed beyond belief many days, and bitter, but for the most part, I realize that it will happen even if it means adopting a baby one day. 

My husband and I talked about how sad it is that when we do finally conceive, my son, who is nine, will not have the relationship with his brother or sister that many kids have because of the age difference. Even if we were to conceive today, my son will be eighteen by the time our little one is my sons age. This is a hard concept. I remember feeling light-years away from my sister who was only five years younger than me. He is still begging me for a brother or sister though. 

Have you guys seen the movie Storks? If not, check out the trailer. My son is basically the equivalent of that little boy. It's heart wrenching. I want nothing more than to give him that happiness and if I give up now, it will never happen. 

Sorry for my rant, lol I'm feeling emotional. :winkwink:


----------



## puma1986

https://i68.tinypic.com/24l7mef.jpg


Omg!!!! I'm five days late today! My pre was really dark. I hope that's not why I'm seeing a second line!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

The only way you'd see a second line was if you were PREGNANT! Congratulations Puma!!!


----------



## puma1986

BelleNuit said:


> The only way you'd see a second line was if you were PREGNANT! Congratulations Puma!!!

I really hope so! Going yo get some better tests!


----------



## greenarcher

Puma omfg!!!! Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Omg omg Omg!! Eeee! KEEP US POSTED!! Yaaaaaay!!

How are you feeling!?


----------



## puma1986

https://i68.tinypic.com/wit0cg.jpg

Omg....... Ladies.... I'm pregnant!!!!!


----------



## puma1986

I'm feeling pretty good. I ate an entire lemon yesterday which isn't entirely bizarre because I love lemons but the fact I wanted another one afterwards was odd. The other thing I noticed is that my husband keeps prompting me for sexy time and I've totally not been in the mood and have turned him down 3 days straight which is NOT like me. My BBs have been sore but they are always sore. Oh! And Ive had nightmares like every night for the past week! No weird CM changes.


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations Puma :) I'm very happy for you!


----------



## greenarcher

I know this is a ttc thread, but update us with scans and stuff! I really hope it sticks for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Yes do stay in touch Puma :)


----------



## puma1986

I promise to hang around until you both see your unicorn line! And you will! Thank you for your good vibes. I'm surprising DH tonight. I'm going to try to capture it on video. Right now I'm so tired I just want to nap! I saw five rainbows this month! It must've been a sign!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'd say that sounds like it was a sign :) good luck with the surprise!

Thanks for planning to stick around to see our (hopeful) lines one day too. I'm honestly pretty checked out from TTC right now. I expect we'll have to use IVF. Last IUI is planned for January. Guess we'll see how it goes!

Seriously so excited for you though! Nice to know surprises like that can still happen even if you've been trying awhile :)


----------



## greenarcher

Any updates puma? 

Also, my bff just check into the hospital to have her kid. I'll be driving 4 hours to go see her tomorrow!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hope everything goes alright with your bff Green! Safe travels!


----------



## greenarcher

She's pushing!!

I'm not in the room, they wanted a private setting. I'm actually the only person in the waiting room


----------



## greenarcher

Aaaaand they decided the baby was too big for her tiny frame (like 10 lbs I think) so now they're prepping her for csection


----------



## BelleNuit

So exciting! Glad you can be there for her :)


----------



## puma1986

This is so exciting!!!! Congrats to your friend! :)


----------



## puma1986

Hello ladies! How are you two doing? I hope your friends delivery went well, Green!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi puma, I'm doing good. DH and I decided to quit TTC. We are pursuing a childfree lifestyle instead. I've been having a lot of ups and downs with it, but thankfully more ups than downs. At this point I can't imagine ever TTC for another day of my life again. We won't prevent, but I have zero hope for a natural pregnancy. So instead I've been pursuing other interests. Yoga in particular has been really healing for me. I've become quite addicted to it, and have been going almost daily. It's amazing how good it makes me feel.

How have things been going for you lately?


----------



## puma1986

Hey Belle! 

I understand why your DH and you have made the decision that you have. I also know that there is nothing I can say which will make you feel better. In fact, it sounds to me like the changes you are making in your life are extraordinarily healthy and beneficial. I became really angry over the last year. I was placed on several anti-psychotics and was really quite unable to cope with the realities of life. Being unable to conceive brought out a side of me that was ruining my marriage and my heart. What I can say though, that the changes you have decided to make are going to pay off more than you even realize. While you are no longer TTC, you will be able to focus on areas of your life that are serving to broaden your horizons and enhance your spiritual health. I remember being frustrated with BabyC4Me when she popped in after she had conceived and she said "it'll happen anytime soon! I just know it" and just feeling so bitter so I certainly do not wish to make anyone feel lousy. Just know that I sincerely do care for both you and Green and I am here for you both whether you are TTC or not :):hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks puma for understanding and relating. I also have a lot of anger. I'm working it out in the gym. You should see me on a treadmill haha. I joined a fitness competition that starts in January, so that will help to keep my mind off of infertility. I'm also setting longer term goals. I want to do this mountain top hike in the summer that I've always been too scared (and out of shape) to try. No better time than now, I'm never going to be this young again in my life lol.

I also felt frustrated by people's comments about how it will just happen. I told my cousin we were going childfree and she said I'd probably be pregnant in 3 weeks :dohh: like if I didn't get pregnant after two years and 5 cycles of treatment then why would it happen now? Lol. I have no hope left for a pregnancy and that alone has been so freeing for me. 

When you think of it, we have known each other for nearly two years now. You (and Green) have supported me and helped me to feel less alone in this process, (and you continue to do so!) so I thank you for that!


----------



## greenarcher

Puma! How are you feeling love? 

Belle, I love reading your journal. You're so motivated it's inspiring.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Green, thats sweet of you to say!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: I am so thankful for that too! Some people can be extremely dense in their thoughts and responses. Ill give them a virtual kick in their temple, if you'd like?
Ugh! I'm sorry people can be so lame! 

Green: Well.... I've been sick all day every day. I haven't been able to go number two in 9 days and Ive put on 25 pounds in the last month. I'm 5'8 and was 130 when I got pregnant 10 years ago. I gained 100 pounds during that pregnancy due to preeclampsia and reached a staggering 225 pounds but was able to lose most of it after. So I started this pregnancy at 150 and now weigh 175. FML man. I go for my dating scan tomorrow but I think I'm about 9 weeks pregnant and I've already gained all the weight I'm suppose to gain during a pregnancy. So......other than feeling disappointed in myself, sick, constipated, totally unsexy, and emotionally eratic, I am doing good! How are you doing my dear?


----------



## puma1986

Happy new years, ladies! How have you two been? Any exciting new years plans or resolutions?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey puma, hope you're doing well these days! I've actually started a really intense 6 week fitness program. I've been posting about it here in my journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...fe-body-after-choosing-live-childfree-12.html


----------



## greenarcher

Nothing new here! Weird cold snap, and I am over it!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Joining you #1 ladies :3 currently on TTC Cycle 6. O'd on Christmas eve according to my app. My SO surprised me by visiting me from NYC the 26th-30th. We BD the 27th, 28th and 29th. The 1st and 2nd I got really painful cramping and very light pink/brown spotting that stopped after those two days. Now had symptoms like nausea, headaches, back aches, decreased appetite, sexy dreams. And AF was apparently due yesterday and no sign of her. But got a BFN on a FR HPT. So holding out to see if she comes.

Here is to sticky bean number 1!


----------



## greenarcher

I'm pregnant! Two years after starting TTC. Got a bfp today at 12 ish DPO. Only tested because I had plans to drink tonight. Was completely unexpected.


----------



## BelleNuit

That's so amazing Green :) I can't even imagine what that must feel like. Congratulations!!


----------



## puma1986

Green!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am over the moon excited for you!!!! Make sure you read about everything before you eat it! I have almost eaten so many things that can have serious effects on the baby! What amazing news! I'm so atoked for you!


----------



## greenarcher

Omg I'm terrified of that. I've read unpasteurized anything, undercooked anything, and fish in general. Also only 1 small cup of coffee :(

Belle, I know you might feel left out, but I am loving following your journey to a new you. I'm so proud (and jealous) of your dedication!


----------



## BelleNuit

I think it's really great that you two can go through this together after trying for such a long time! 

I actually don't feel left out. I'd be super pissed and frustrated if I got pregnant right now! I want to see this fitness thing through and I have other long term goals in mind that I want to pursue that would be impossible to do with a baby. I am delighting in all of the things my body can do!


----------



## puma1986

Belle: You go girl! Your dedication is awesome!

Green: And then there's things like lemongrass! I was desperately craving lemongrass soup and found out lemon grass can cause severe birth defects! Just do a quick search before consuming anything :) The first trimester was hell. I was sick all day every day and had awful constipation. Make sure you're eating fiber rich foods to help with that! Now that I've slid into the second trimester I am starting to feel a bit more like myself and its wonderful! Have you set up your first OB appt yet?


----------



## greenarcher

I have! For Valentines day, because I'm a huge dork.

Got progesterone and HCG back: 19 for progesterone (YAY) and 322 for HCG. And that's on only 15 DPO (MAX, might be 13 DPO). I've heard ectopics and twins can result in higher HCG. It's probably nothing, but I can't help but think about the options. Maybe I just implanted on like, 6 DPO? IDK.

It's great to hear you're feeling normal again. I don't have any symptoms really, yet. My boobs are sore when I poke them, and I'm tired, but I've also pulled back my coffee intake, so that could explain that. 

I'm waiting for everything to hit.


----------



## puma1986

I seriously wouldn't worry about HCG levels at this point. I had high HCG levels, too :) It likely just means you're having a healthy pregnancy and your body is working hard to help your growing baby. :) I love that your appointment is scheduled for the 14th!

I think you'll find that your symptoms will change on a daily basis - as will any cravings you might have. My BB's have been constantly sore since about 20 DPO. You'll probably start feeling super bloated here soon and if you are a tummy sleeper like me, then sleeping on your tummy might become uncomfortable. This is still something that I struggle with on a nightly basis. I ordered a pregnancy pillow on Amazon the other day so I'm excited to get it! 

When you start feeling nauseous, I recommend the following: 

-Pure peppermint tea (I was putting like 3 bags per cup)
-Peppermint Hard Candies (Only with real peppermint oil)
-I found out that drinking liquid with your meals actually increases nausea, so drink 30 minutes before or after your meal
-Eat small frequent meals and keep snacks in your purse and car
-Sugar can actually increase nausea in early pregnancy
-Drink lots and lots and lots of water!

I'm only about 2 months ahead of you so if you want any suggestions at any point I'm happy to let you know things that worked for me! :) 


-


----------



## BelleNuit

Yay sounds like things are progressing normally and that you're having a strong and healthy pregnancy! Great news!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi ladies, I thought I'd update since I found out this morning THAT I'M FUCKING PREGNANT!!! Holy Shit! lol. That only took 2 years and 8 months. This was a surprise bfp. We had given up 8 months ago and were pursuing a childfree lifestyle. 

I guess you just never fucking know lol. Now I just hope more than anything that it all turns out okay. I'm only 4 weeks, but the line I saw today was nice and strong. 

Now for some long, slow breaths. Holy man!!!


----------



## puma1986

Hooray! Congratulations! I told you that it would happen! 

My son was born on June 19th. I developed severe preeclampsia and had an emergency c section when he was only 34.6 weeks gestation. We spent two weeks in the NICU but our little guy is now doing great and we are at home. :) 

https://i65.tinypic.com/t4whoh.jpg


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my goodness! What a handsome little dude! I'm glad everything worked out okay! Congratulations!!


----------



## greenarcher

GUYS WE ALL DID IT. 

IM SO PUMPED FOR YOU BELLE!!

And puma, HE IS ADORABLE


----------



## BelleNuit

Honestly Green I can't even believe it lol


----------



## puma1986

I actually just became a bit choked up. I first posted on this thread on March 27th, 2016. 

TWO YEARS and FIVE MONTHS ago. 

Remembering the tears and frustration. Encouraging each other while simultaneously being excited but also silently broken hearted as each of our forum members landed their BFP.....

And here we are. I'm laying in bed reminiscing about our journey of infertility together while my beautiful baby boy sleeps on my chest. It's all almost unreal. It has been a long journey ladies, but all three of us have made it. Belle, I know it must be hard not to worry about miscarrying but DONT. Enjoy your pregnancy! Eat healthy, take your vitamins, and take photos along the way! Green, your baby should be arriving any day, right?! My son arrived almost 6 weeks too early so I might be off thinking about your due date!


----------



## puma1986

And thanks ladies! He is a pro at making grumpy faces lol! I cant even make half od the facial expressions that he is somehow capable of!


----------



## greenarcher

Im guessing I'll go over my due date (sept 26) and have an October baby, so not too soon. 

6 weeks early scares me (since I'm just over 7 weeks out)!! My BP has been pretty steady in the 110s, so hopefully no early induction for me. 2 weeks in NICU is not bad! Did you have an okay time of it? Duo you have an IG or somewhere you post his pics? I'd love to follow!


----------



## puma1986

Yeah my BP was good too until it wasn't. A few days prior to my emergency c section I started feeling off. Everyone said it looked as though I was expanding by the hour. One day before my csection I went in for a routine OB checkup. My blood pressure was 149/95 (usually 110/70) and I had developed a headache the day prior that just wouldnt go away. I had protein in my urine at a level of 298 (300 is the criteria to preeclampsia lol!) So the doc admitted me to the hospital that day. My headache continued to,grt progressively worse and they gave me every medication under thr sun to make it disappear. None of them worked. I was in tears by the time the doctor swung back through that morning and had an iceberg wrapped around my head because it hurt so bad. Within 20 minutes of her arriving to my room, I was being prepped for my emergency c section. 

After the csection I only got to see my son for a very brief moment because he wasnt breathing correctly. They rushed him down to the NICU and my husband followed. I was told that once I could move around they would take me down to see him. You bet your ass that six hours later I was walking. 

The stay in the NICU was intense. He had a feeding tube down his nose and a CPAP machine to help his breathing. Every time his oxygen level dipped below 90, the machine which monitored his vitals would freak out. He struggled with interrmittent breathing (taking a couple breaths and then holding his breath or forgetting to take a breath) for a good chunk of the time there. This also set off the alarms. I didnt leave that NICU room for two weeks straight. I stayed by his side the entire time. I lived on his schedule. Every three hours he would get his diaper changed, and be fed a specific amount of breast milk or formula. Every day at 1000am exactly my husband and I would sit around a large table and listen to 10-12 specialists and nurses recap his progress the day prior and discuss what needed to happen during that day. It was as though we were living in the twilight zone and disconnected from the world. We wanted so desperately to bring him home bit terrified that he would be sent home too early. It was difficult disconnecting him from the machines which monitored his vitals because at least they gave us reassurance that everything was okay. I wasnt prepared to have my son so soon but thank God he graduated from the NICU and he is home with us now. 

Setting up an IG is a great idea. I'll look into it! :) 

*Sorry for any typos. Responding on phone at 4am and sleep deprived lol


----------



## BelleNuit

That all sounds terrifying puma! I'm glad it worked out okay!

I know when I first joined bnb over two years ago I thought FOR SURE it would happen quickly. Then I thought FOR SURE it would happen the following year, then I thought DEFINITELY this year. Then I gave up completely LOL life is unpredictable. I hope things continue to go well because I want this baby. I'm going to the doc today to get blood work results back. Hopefully all is well


----------



## Bella12

Hey ladies! I just wanted to say congratulations to you all and your journeys. I'm so happy for you!


----------

